# Sticky  CM Punk vs The Elite backstage drama mega thread (Bite mark seen on Kenny's arm)



## HookedOnThuganomics

-CM Punk might be injured.

-AEW is facing legal issues over the fight. (Credit to @M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8)

- Ace Steel appears to be gone from the company, legitimately cracked Nick with a chair.

-Young Bucks and Kenny Omega were the ones who stormed into CM Punk's locker room.

-WWE talent comments on backstage drama.

-SRS reported on his podcast that he heard (not that he believed it to be true or untrue at this point) that the fight included Kenny, Nick Jackson, Ace Steel and Punk, Nick Jackson got rocked/knocked out, Ace Steel bit Kenny and there was a chair thrown. (Credit: @Smark1995)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566671364647534592










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566865231887966215

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566894973697806336


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah…. This is shaping up nicely

hectic promos coming


----------



## Peerless

I don’t blame them. Tony was right next to Punk when Punk was shitting on them. He didn’t interject at all and looked like a little bitch. I would’ve quit then and there if I were them.


----------



## La Parka

I heard the talent in question was Scotty Goldman


----------



## Geert Wilders

This whole situation reminds me of nWo VKM promo about injecting poison into the WWE


----------



## jobber77

Hook line and sinker


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

jobber77 said:


> View attachment 132308
> 
> 
> Hook line and sinker


they literally just finished the MJF thing and people are biting again mate

we have no right to call ourselves ‘smart fans’


----------



## jobber77

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they literally just finished the MJF thing and people are biting again mate
> 
> we have no right to call ourselves ‘smart fans’


Ita really funny it's the night mjf came back and everyone saying they didn't buy into mjf leaving


----------



## AthleticGirth

Was Punk assigned the same security guard who protected Charlotte Flair from a blood thirsty wrestling locker room ? 

He's called Fabian Kaye, best in the business.


----------



## CM Buck

This I believe.


----------



## Dickhead1990

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they literally just finished the MJF thing and people are biting again mate
> 
> we have no right to call ourselves ‘smart fans’


On the one hand, there is this. 

On the other, this is something Punk would do.


----------



## Irish Jet

He really is going to cleanse the company.

Praise be Punk. Plz take Jericho with you.

HHH needs to avoid these dispshits and let them rot.


----------



## CM Buck

Dickhead1990 said:


> On the one hand, there is this.
> 
> On the other, this is something Punk would do.


They won the trios. They aren't leaving. But considering punk and Cody have issues with them I 100 percent believe the elite being pissy


----------



## Error_404

AEW is finished if Kenny leaves, he was the alternative that made people interested in this company at the first place.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Please let this be real. Those three sourpusses having a hissy fit and threatening to leave would be priceless if real. Sadly, it’ll just be another stroke of genius from the greatest mind to ever bless the wrestling universe.


----------



## Gn1212

Irish Jet said:


> He really is going to cleanse the company.
> 
> Praise be Punk. Plz take Jericho with you.
> 
> HHH needs to avoid these dispshits and let them rot.


We waited so long for this. 😭


----------



## Tell it like it is

Well then if The Elite leave then I am too. I like some of the other guys but if you are kicking The Elite out of their own company you can go fuck yourselves. I still think is a worked shoot but if that day comes I'm just letting you know.


----------



## reyfan

Interim Trios Champions inc.


----------



## arch.unleash

Good, Punk would be the new Cleaner if he cleans this place from all those clowns. All hail our Savior.


----------



## squarebox

Good. And hopefully they take Adam Page with them.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not a Punk fan but he was right about those fuckin rancho Cucamonga dweebs, work or not.


----------



## One Shed

I wish it was true, but ultimately Tony would not have made Punk champ after going "off script" a couple weeks ago just like he would not have given MJF a live mic or not cut the feed if it was not part of the plan.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> He really is going to cleanse the company.
> 
> Praise be Punk. Plz take Jericho with you.
> 
> HHH needs to avoid these dispshits and let them rot.


Dumbest take ever, there is no AEW without Omega, The Bucks and Cody


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566660360777744385


----------



## stevem20

Let them leave. Best thing for the company, getting rid of those three.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost

tHiS Iz A woRk!1!! 

Yeah because CM Punk who clearly will be feuding with MJF simultaneously feuding with Adam Page, Colt Cabana, the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega makes perfect sense. Punk's gonna turn heel and feud with 75 guys by himself because everyone loves a good plucky underdog heel who's massively outnumbered by his babyface opponents. Him going after the Elite surely won't draw attention away from his MJF program, no sir. 

Ignore the fact that the Elite just won the Trios titles and thus have zero reason to feud with a singles star. Ignore the fact that when Hangman was backstage on Dynamite talking to Dark Order he didn't mention or even slightly acknowledge Punk calling him out weeks ago. 

Put down the Kool Aid guys, there has to be more refreshing drinks.


----------



## Irish Jet

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Dumbest take ever, there is no AEW without Omega, The Bucks and Cody


And there was no WWE without Vince. Doesn't mean it wasn't good for the product that he was fucked off.

Omega and the Bucks are trash. People have seen through their choreographed dance moves and they now haemorrhage viewers when they're on screen. Getting them out of the picture would be absolutely amazing for the quality of the product. Huge opportunity for Tony to grow some balls and force them out.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The best thing that could ever happen to AEW is Omega and the Bucks leaving! Please take Adam Cole and the rest of the Bullet Club nWo/DX cosplayers with you. HHH, DO NOT HIRE THESE GUYS!!!

Punk can leave too, but in this case he's the lesser of two evils, at least he had a few good promos in 2011?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

otbr87 said:


> The best thing that could ever happen to AEW is Omega and the Bucks leaving! Please take Adam Cole and the rest of the Bullet Club nWo/DX cosplayers with you. HHH, DO NOT HIRE THESE GUYS!!!
> 
> Punk can leave too, but in this case he's the lesser of two evils, at least he had a few good promos in 2011?


The bullet club would definitely be in the WWE. Omega is too big of a star, Punk is a douche. I still think MJF is leaving too since crybaby Punk wants to bash him too. Punk is the biggest douche bag alive today and I hope someone legitimately beats him up


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The bullet club sound definitely be in the WWE. Omega is too big of a star, Punk is a douche


Omega is the worst thing to ever happen to professional wrestling. Hell no he and his other cosplayer bad comedy stablemates should not be in WWE. Nor should Punk, fuck him too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

otbr87 said:


> Omega is the worst thing to ever happen to professional wrestling. Hell no he and his other cosplayer bad comedy stablemates should not be in WWE. Nor should Punk, fuck him too.


Worst take ever, you're beyond clueless


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Worst take ever, you're beyond clueless


Well, opinions vary.

I'm not in the minority of people that like Omega and his comedy cosplay routine. To each their own though.


----------



## Tell it like it is

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566660360777744385


Well duh! They're the ones who brought him to the dance


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Tell it like it is said:


> Well duh! They're the ones who brought him to the dance


Apparently there was a fight backstage..



> Alvarez: “Apparently there was an altercation after (Punk) left the press conference. He was obviously very mad, and we had multiple, multiple sources state that there was an altercation. I wasn’t there, I don’t know everything that happened, but many people said that there was an altercation with Punk and the Young Bucks. I don’t know who else was there, but it happened, and everybody knew about it, and a security guard did in fact go running out of the press conference.
> 
> “I would presume that there were people that did the press conference that knew this had happened, but Tony Khan did not know that it had happened because Tony Khan did not have his phone and nobody told him until after.”
> 
> Meltzer: “There was a melee. Whatever that word means.”











Rumored Fight Backstage After CM Punk's Comments About AEW EVPs, Adam Page & Colt Cabana - WrestleTalk


It's been rumored there was a fight backstage involving CM Punk and members of the Elite after Punk's comments in the All Out media scrum.




wrestletalk.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566699914767351811


----------



## lagofala

Who knew the person who destroyed AEW was Colt Cabana?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tell it like it is said:


> Well then if The Elite leave then I am too. I like some of the other guys but if you are kicking The Elite out of their own company you can go fuck yourselves. I still think is a worked shoot but if that day comes I'm just letting you know.


yeah, i’ll follow you right out the door 

but i won‘t have to


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

lagofala said:


> Who knew the person who destroyed AEW was Colt Cabana?


The real cult of personality?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566702692529053699


----------



## Screwball

This tells me they've made enough money off of this guy's dad over the past couple of years to start making ultimatums without any concerns or worries about their livelihoods. They are the carnies. They bilked this poor guy and made him believe they were his pals, when they were just working him over the whole time.


----------



## Irish Jet

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566702692529053699


The idea was put out there, which is enough. It was also pretty obvious in hindsight what Hangman Page was saying in his promo. 

The cult's subreddit was absolutely ablaze with "Punk got Colt fired". If that never happened then he's completely justified in responding to such slanderous accusations.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> The idea was put out there, which is enough. It was also pretty obvious in hindsight what Hangman Page was saying in his promo.
> 
> The cult's subreddit was absolutely ablaze with "Punk got Colt fired". If that never happened then he's completely justified in responding to such slanderous accusations.


This is crazy stuff, JDfromNY said Tony looked like a geek tonight too in the scrum.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566654235680415745


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> JDfromNY said


'Nuff said.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

But Tony gives everybody free reign Billy Gunn said they ignore the trainers and go into business for themselves to pop the Virgin Neckbeards with some flips sorry godly wrestling. Punk also brought this up.

Mind the same people said Cody was a work, and as for MJF his contract still has a few years on it. Vince would make you sit at home and add time for Injury I’m sure Tony would do similar.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Typical Cena Fan said:


> But Tony gives everybody free reign Billy Gunn said they ignore the trainers and go into business for themselves to pop the Virgin Neckbeards with some flips sorry godly wrestling. Punk also brought this up.
> 
> Mind the same people said Cody was a work, and as for MJF his contract still has a few years on it. Vince would make you sit at home and add time for Injury I’m sure Tony would do similar.


MJF has a year and 4 months left, doesn't his contact expire in January 2024?


----------



## Irish Jet

Has a national professional wrestling organisation ever looked so unprofessional from the outside in?

Even if this were a work I can't remember a time where dirt sheets have unanimously pointed to such a level of strife behind the scenes with a boss who's either unable or unwilling to get people in line. It's the reason I can't believe it is a work - Everyone from the EVP's, to Punk, to Tony just looks like shit and they're all being ridiculed up and down social media. No one is a babyface here, least of all Tony. There's always been backstage drama in wrestling but to have guys airing shit so publicly is almost unprecedented. 

WCW 2000 was bad but everyone know the Hogan/Russo stuff was a work that had gone too far from Hogan's perspective.


----------



## CM Buck

Irish Jet said:


> Has a national professional wrestling organisation ever looked so unprofessional from the outside in?
> 
> Even if this were a work I can't remember a time where dirt sheets have unanimously pointed to such a level of strife behind the scenes with a boss who's either unable or unwilling to get people in line. It's the reason I can't believe it is a work - Everyone from the EVP's, to Punk, to Tony just looks like shit and they're all being ridiculed up and down social media. No one is a babyface here, least of all Tony. There's always been backstage drama in wrestling but to have guys airing shit so publicly is almost unprecedented.
> 
> WCW 2000 was bad but everyone know the Hogan/Russo stuff was a work that had gone too far from Hogan's perspective.


Impact too


----------



## Gn1212

This was a few weeks ago. This seems to have been brewing for months. Interesting choice of pic for his anniversary.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566673229007257600


----------



## Wolf Mark

People actually believe this crap?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wolf Mark said:


> People actually believe this crap?


🥴


----------



## BIIIG Nige

I hope Omega decks this entitled 40 year old manchild for what he's done to AEW.


----------



## Lorromire

And the oscar goes to..


----------



## Hotdiggity11

La Parka said:


> I heard the talent in question was Scotty Goldman



Ok, you mentioned Scotty Goldman but who was the talent? 




squarebox said:


> Good. And hopefully they take Adam Page with them.


They have no where relevant to go except back to NJPW full-time for a fraction of the money lol! I highly doubt they are going anywhere.


----------



## Boldgerg

People still doubting that all this supposed internal mayhem is still a work are, quite simply, fucking stupid. The same idiots who insisted that MJF was done and going to WWE. Lol.

Tony and AEW have got everyone on strings.


----------



## thorn123

Irish Jet said:


> Has a national professional wrestling organisation ever looked so unprofessional from the outside in?
> 
> Even if this were a work I can't remember a time where dirt sheets have unanimously pointed to such a level of strife behind the scenes with a boss who's either unable or unwilling to get people in line. It's the reason I can't believe it is a work - Everyone from the EVP's, to Punk, to Tony just looks like shit and they're all being ridiculed up and down social media. No one is a babyface here, least of all Tony. There's always been backstage drama in wrestling but to have guys airing shit so publicly is almost unprecedented.
> 
> WCW 2000 was bad but everyone know the Hogan/Russo stuff was a work that had gone too far from Hogan's perspective.


Owen dying was pretty unprofessional


----------



## Irish Jet

thorn123 said:


> Owen dying was pretty unprofessional


Owen dying was a tragic incident - It had nothing to do with internal chaos within the company.

What a childish thing to bring up.


----------



## Cooper09

Sadly I'm not that lucky to see the Young Cucks get the fuck out of town.


----------



## thorn123

Irish Jet said:


> Owen dying was a tragic incident - It had nothing to do with internal chaos within the company.
> 
> What a childish thing to bring up.


Perhaps doing a tribute show for a murderer?


----------



## thorn123

Irish Jet said:


> Owen dying was a tragic incident - It had nothing to do with internal chaos within the company.
> 
> What a childish thing to bring up.


You said unprofessional. Pretty sure it’s unprofessional when equipment is faulty or not used properly.


----------



## OmegaPunk34

Irish Jet said:


> And there was no WWE without Vince. Doesn't mean it wasn't good for the product that he was fucked off.
> 
> Omega and the Bucks are trash. People have seen through their choreographed dance moves and they now haemorrhage viewers when they're on screen. Getting them out of the picture would be absolutely amazing for the quality of the product. Huge opportunity for Tony to grow some balls and force them out.


So why then Tony called his company All Elite Wrestling? clearly the name of the company refers to the Elite stable without them there is not AEW Tony would have thought of another name for his company if he wanted to fire Omega and the Bucks someday


----------



## duane.crisp

Anyone who believes all this isn't part of the story doesn't know shit about wrestling. It's an obvious a storyline jeez. Punk is going heel. It's called kayfabe lol you guys really believe punk didn't know mjf was there lol



Wolf Mark said:


> People actually believe this crap?


They're dumb. It's obviously a work. Jesus. Blatant lol but AEW haters mostly use an excuse to bash company.


----------



## Irish Jet

thorn123 said:


> You said unprofessional. Pretty sure it’s unprofessional when equipment is faulty or not used properly.


Unbelievable.


----------



## THE_OD

Man... if this is a work, it's straight out of Vince Russo in WCW. 
Pro wrestling really is the carniest of the carniest.


----------



## Irish Jet

Meltzer and Alvarez are having a meltdown now defending the EVP's. He's so personally outraged and offended. This is absolutely glorious.


----------



## grecefar

I would be happy if the bucks leave, but not omega that would be bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they literally just finished the MJF thing and people are biting again mate
> 
> we have no right to call ourselves ‘smart fans’


*It's going to be REALLY embarrassing for you if Kenny ends up in Connecticut. You might just have to deactivate your account.*


----------



## gRiMBMW

Irish Jet said:


> And there was no WWE without Vince. Doesn't mean it wasn't good for the product that he was fucked off.
> 
> Omega and the Bucks are trash. People have seen through their choreographed dance moves and they now haemorrhage viewers when they're on screen. Getting them out of the picture would be absolutely amazing for the quality of the product. Huge opportunity for Tony to grow some balls and force them out.


I don't like Omega and the Bucks. But from my point of view, getting rid of them won't improve the product if Tony continues booking so many matches, especially tag team ones, without deeper storylines.


----------



## ClintDagger

I think all of this stuff is a work, but people are getting their feelings hurt over it at the same time. This stuff makes everyone at AEW look like clowns. I think part of the deal is that with Vince gone, most of the roster would rather be in WWE working for HHH and they don’t fear getting fired. So it’s very easy to take this worked shoot stuff and just go into business for yourself.


----------



## The XL 2

The product would be considerably better if they left


----------



## Irish Jet

gRiMBMW said:


> I don't like Omega and the Bucks. But from my point of view, getting rid of them won't improve the product if Tony continues booking so many matches, especially tag team ones, without deeper storylines.


It would be addition by subtraction and it would probably signal a philosophical shift away from their specific brand of nonsense. I do agree that a lot of issues would still linger but it would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Product would be better with The Elite gone, but some fans would be hurt and leave with them (even if there's dozens of others in the company that can provide the same quality of high spot in-ring action that they do). So it would be in Tony's best interest to keep them _reasonably_ happy. Like my man, Huell!


----------



## Irish Jet

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Product would be better with The Elite gone, but some fans would be hurt and leave with them


Omega, The Bucks, Hangman _and the cultists _all leaving.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Product would be better with The Elite gone, but some fans would be hurt and leave with them (even if there's dozens of others in the company that can provide the same quality of high spot in-ring action that they do). So it would be in Tony's best interest to keep them _reasonably_ happy. Like my man, Huell!


*The Young Bucks leaving and the toxic contingent of the AEW fanbase going with them is a best case scenario tbh. They're poison to the product. I would also like to see Kenny Omega vs AJ Styles at WrestleMania.*


----------



## OmegaPunk34

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Product would be better with The Elite gone, but some fans would be hurt and leave with them (even if there's dozens of others in the company that can provide the same quality of high spot in-ring action that they do). So it would be in Tony's best interest to keep them _reasonably_ happy. Like my man, Huell!


Some people are just Elite Fans they stopped watching NJPW after the Elite leaved and the same will happen if they left AEW


----------



## bdon

_yawn_


----------



## JC00

Don't get worked marks.


----------



## Teemu™

You all know I hate AEW and AEW fans, and I hate CM Punk. And I do hope that this is true. I'd prefer that. I'd prefer to see this being real, and AEW crashing before our eyes, because it would wipe the sanctimonious smirk off LifeinCattleClass' face.

However, I don't think this is it, fam. I called the MJF thing being a work the moment it started. And it's possible I was correct. We still don't know. And I've been calling the Punk drama a work since it started, as well. Granted, I did call the Cody thing being a work, as well, and I was wrong. Although I still think it's possible it's Cody and Tony playing the long game with Tony telling Cody "Hey, come back in a few years when you're a former champion and former WWE main eventer, so I can pay you more".

Anyway, just posting here to be on record, saying this is a work.


----------



## Freelancer

TK was literally sitting right next to him letting him say this stuff.....


----------



## bdon

Teemu™ said:


> You all know I hate AEW and AEW fans, and I hate CM Punk. And I do hope that this is true. I'd prefer that. I'd prefer to see this being real, and AEW crashing before our eyes, because it would wipe the sanctimonious smirk off LifeinCattleClass' face.
> 
> However, I don't think this is it, fam. I called the MJF thing being a work the moment it started. And it's possible I was correct. We still don't know. And I've been calling the Punk drama a work since it started, as well. Granted, I did call the Cody thing being a work, as well, and I was wrong. Although I still think it's possible it's Cody and Tony playing the long game with Tony telling Cody "Hey, come back in a few years when you're a former champion and former WWE main eventer, so I can pay you more".
> 
> Anyway, just posting here to be on record, saying this is a work.


I said long ago, early-to-mid 2020 that Cody was aligning himself for a worked shoot idea that he thought he was bigger than the EVPs and would go all meta with the story.

Cody left early, and Punk was just getting started.

When Cody joined Bullet Club, an Adam Cole and Kenny Omega feud was brewing for a Bullet Club Civil War. When Cole left for NXT, Cody slid right into place for that story.

Isn’t it funny how CM Pussy went out of his way to talk about how he liked…Adam Cole?


----------



## izhack111

Please leave! Kenny boring Omega and the flippy Bucks are awful


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's going to be REALLY embarrassing for you if Kenny ends up in Connecticut. You might just have to deactivate your account.*


i'll welcome it

will make WWE watchable for a change

also... numerous... almost countless embarrassments have not made you deactivate your account... why would I?


----------



## bdon

I’m going to pretend this is a worked shoot for a second, and the most likely way this has all come about:

1. Page cuts a “I’m going to save AEW from you” promo that wasn’t hashed out, being the millennial goof that he is, thinking he can muster up more heat, except he doesn’t know how to draw heat and only tells part of a promo lol

2. Punk is caught off-guard and doesn’t even have a clue what the fuck this dumb fuck is doing in this promo, so he is trying to save the segment by offering to shake Page’s hand and all that, let’s get to the back soon cause this mf’er is off the rails. It’s still one of the weirdest, most vague promos I have ever heard lol

3. Enough people use that promo to jump to the Punk and Colt Cabana conclusion.

4. Punk is now pissed off that Page‘s goofy fucking moment has opened a can of worms that he did not want to have to fucking address.

5. It’s now being reported as fact that Hangman was going in on Punk about Colt, despite none of the interested parties ever discussing this.

6. Run with it. The Bret guys vs The Shawn guys


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

Work or not Tony wins as everybody is talking about AEW. If people are tuning in just to see if Punk goes of script he gets over the 1 million.

PAC and others did the same thing in WWE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566746566660345856


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566746566660345856


Can I have one of your drinks, Phil? 🤣


----------



## fabi1982

The interesting thing for me is, if thats a work, what will they do after that? So you not just touched the fourth wall, you skyrocket above it and then what? No one will care about any AEW spoiler or media stuff anymore because "oh yeah it is all a work anyways". Storytelling will get lost in the shuffle of everyone workshooting their own mothers. Honestly, for guys like Young Bucks or Kenny, storytelling is important, so why not go to the company which is offering you that, compared to the company workshooting everything and rub Punks little wiener all day long?


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Punk only works with "pricks and children". Moxley must be feeling great about putting him over......angry weird strut home.


----------



## dsnotgood

punk: EVPs who aren’t qualified to run a target hahahha



The Golden Shovel said:


> Punk only works with "pricks and children". Moxley must be feeling great about putting him over......angry weird strut home.


children Is def mjf lol. Page is prick.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I’m going to pretend this is a worked shoot for a second, and the most likely way this has all come about:
> 
> 1. Page cuts a “I’m going to save AEW from you” promo that wasn’t hashed out, being the millennial goof that he is, thinking he can muster up more heat, except he doesn’t know how to draw heat and only tells part of a promo lol
> 
> 2. Punk is caught off-guard and doesn’t even have a clue what the fuck this dumb fuck is doing in this promo, so he is trying to save the segment by offering to shake Page’s hand and all that, let’s get to the back soon cause this mf’er is off the rails. It’s still one of the weirdest, most vague promos I have ever heard lol
> 
> 3. Enough people use that promo to jump to the Punk and Colt Cabana conclusion.
> 
> 4. Punk is now pissed off that Page‘s goofy fucking moment has opened a can of worms that he did not want to have to fucking address.
> 
> 5. It’s now being reported as fact that Hangman was going in on Punk about Colt, despite none of the interested parties ever discussing this.
> 
> 6. Run with it. The Bret guys vs The Shawn guys


my whole issue is the Hangman / Colt connection

outside of Dark Order skits - they've never shown any interest in each other at all. Prior or during AEW - definitely not to the point I would expect Hangman to go to bat for him in a shoot as champ in live tv

I mean... Hangers is hangers - but i see no sense in it

its a work - always has been - i've been calling Bret guys v Shawn guys forever now


----------



## bdon

fabi1982 said:


> The interesting thing for me is, if thats a work, what will they do after that? So you not just touched the fourth wall, you skyrocket above it and then what? No one will care about any AEW spoiler or media stuff anymore because "oh yeah it is all a work anyways". Storytelling will get lost in the shuffle of everyone workshooting their own mothers. Honestly, for guys like Young Bucks or Kenny, storytelling is important, so why not go to the company which is offering you that, compared to the company workshooting everything and rub Punks little wiener all day long?


Well, I predicted Kenny was leaving months ago, before there was ever any known animosity.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> my whole issue is the Hangman / Colt connection
> 
> outside of Dark Order skits - they've never shown any interest in each other at all. Prior or during AEW - definitely not to the point I would expect Hangman to go to bat for him in a shoot as champ in live tv
> 
> I mean... Hangers is hangers - but i see no sense in it


Well, I am torn between this all being a shoot or not, but if it were a worked shoot, the way it would come about is with Page just trying to come up with something to say to drum up interest. He speaks about having a potential pipebomb but doesn’t drop it, leaving it all very vague and weird. Punk senses this not going well and knows Page is winging it, tries ending it with a handshake.

The above scenario also answers MY question as to why Punk didn’t eviscerate Page on the mic as he should be able to do if he knew this was about Colt.

Answer: he had no clue it was about Colt given how goddamn vague it was.

Repercussions of Page’s inability to put together a coherent promo and not discussing things with Punk first is that we have the internet running with thoughts and ideas about what Hanger was alluding to, and now Punk has to start answering reporters’ questione that he didn’t want to have to discuss.

Some anger, but mainly a work. Punk reiterating everything ever said about the EVPs is smart work. It gives those not inclined to watch AEW a source of inspiration and character they can relate to. It also gets the AEW faithful to circle the wagons to protect wrestling’s utopia.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Well, I am torn between this all being a shoot or not, but if it were a worked shoot, the way it would come about is with Page just trying to come up with something to say to drum up interest. He speaks about having a potential pipebomb but doesn’t drop it, leaving it all very vague and weird. Punk senses this not going well and knows Page is winging it, tries ending it with a handshake.
> 
> The above scenario also answers MY question as to why Punk didn’t eviscerate Page on the mic as he should be able to do if he knew this was about Colt.
> 
> Answer: he had no clue it was about Colt given how goddamn vague it was.
> 
> Repercussions of Page’s inability to put together a coherent promo and not discussing things with Punk first is that we have the internet running with thoughts and ideas about what Hanger was alluding to, and now Punk has to start answering reporters’ questione that he didn’t want to have to discuss.
> 
> Some anger, but mainly a work. Punk reiterating everything ever said about the EVPs is smart work. It gives those not inclined to watch AEW a source of inspiration and character they can relate to. It also gets the AEW faithful to circle the wagons to protect wrestling’s utopia.


my issue again with this is simple

Page's confidence

he does not have the confidence to shoot on Punk in that setting - I don't know how peeps can logically go from 'he's the weakest champion with no confidence in years' to 'OMZZZ he SHOOT on PUNKZ'. (not you... but you know who) - in the space of 1 month

no - Punk is quick-witted enough if Page went into business for himself, he would retort live - and NOT 2 months later. and Hangers has fuck-all to do with Colt and does not have the confidence to shoot on Punk in a live setting

noooo wayyyy, nooo howww

work work work



LifeInCattleClass said:


> my issue again with this is simple
> 
> Page's confidence
> 
> he does not have the confidence to shoot on Punk in that setting - I don't know how peeps can logically go from 'he's the weakest champion with no confidence in years' to 'OMZZZ he SHOOT on PUNKZ'. (not you... but you know who) - in the space of 1 month
> 
> no - Punk is quick-witted enough if Page went into business for himself, he would retort live - and NOT 2 months later. and Hangers has fuck-all to do with Colt and does not have the confidence to shoot on Punk in a live setting
> 
> noooo wayyyy, nooo howww
> 
> work work work


I'll add another small breadcrumb here @bdon that i noticed

Punk brought up that nothing interview Page did in the scrum - which almost nobody knows about (i did read it) - where he said he needs no help from the vets

the Bucks / Kenny always took the same line as well - they are renegades, leaders - not followers

Why Da fuq would punk just bring that up out of nowhere with no context. Added to this, on the flip side, him and FTR has MULTIPLE times now given respect to the past guys, leaning heavily into Bret but also Booker T, Cornette etc etc

it just feels to me like a bunch of guys sitting around the table and going

'ok... so... you guys are shawn. we're Bret. Our fanbases hate each other anyway. Let's lean into it hard'

a lockerroom does not go from a 'family environment' where they all kept Brodie's health secret and where you could never get true backstage news from, to this overnight in this short amount of time

its by design - and I am 100% sure of it

.... now... I've been wrong before... definitely about Cody - and my wrong take was that I thought he would be fine going heel

but I've been right too. and I feel right about this one. Cause it feels like comic book writing 101 to me, and Punk fancies himself a writer now


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my issue again with this is simple
> 
> Page's confidence
> 
> he does not have the confidence to shoot on Punk in that setting - I don't know how peeps can logically go from 'he's the weakest champion with no confidence in years' to 'OMZZZ he SHOOT on PUNKZ'. (not you... but you know who) - in the space of 1 month
> 
> no - Punk is quick-witted enough if Page went into business for himself, he would retort live - and NOT 2 months later. and Hangers has fuck-all to do with Colt and does not have the confidence to shoot on Punk in a live setting
> 
> noooo wayyyy, nooo howww
> 
> work work work


Yep.

It’s like when I watch a magic trick on TV. As a magician, you know all 7 of the basic tricks, so you just have to reverse engineer everything and go with what makes the most sense.

The most sense is that Page IS one of the most quiet, unassuming guys on the roster and afraid of his own shadow. Page IS a reluctant speaker. Page IS terrible at drawing heat on a live mic. Page not listening to Punk and keeping things simple and straight forward DID have us all wondering, “What the fuck was he even trying to get at?”

Our next logical jump is to retroactively fill in the blanks for Page with our own confirmation biases. For me, it is “Fuck Cody rHHHodes”. For some, Punk will forever be linked to Colt Cabana and Hunter. For others, it all comes back to Twinkletoes and Cucamonga Kids.

A great work SHOULD make our confirmation bias have us throwing our shoulders out of place trying to pat ourselves on the back.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm not going to pretend to know for sure what is work and what is shoot right now, but Punk did post this the other day.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I'll add another small breadcrumb here @bdon that i noticed
> 
> Punk brought up that nothing interview Page did in the scrum - which almost nobody knows about (i did read it) - where he said he needs no help from the vets
> 
> the Bucks / Kenny always took the same line as well - they are renegades, leaders - not followers
> 
> Why Da fuq would punk just bring that up out of nowhere with no context. Added to this, on the flip side, him and FTR has MULTIPLE times now given respect to the past guys, leaning heavily into Bret but also Booker T, Cornette etc etc
> 
> it just feels to me like a bunch of guys sitting around the table and going
> 
> 'ok... so... you guys are shawn. we're Bret. Our fanbases hate each other anyway. Let's lean into it hard'
> 
> a lockerroom does not go from a 'family environment' where they all kept Brodie's health secret and where you could never get true backstage news from, to this overnight in this short amount of time
> 
> its by design - and I am 100% sure of it
> 
> .... now... I've been wrong before... definitely about Cody - and my wrong take was that I thought he would be fine going heel
> 
> but I've been right too. and I feel right about this one. Cause it feels like comic book writing 101 to me, and Punk fancies himself a writer now


Yep. If you remember, I said this all feels like the work of about 7-8 people going straight Illuminati and cutting everyone out of their carny magic.

And the main players in all of it are just the type to get excited about working the boys.


----------



## Chan Hung

The over-sensitive Bucks and Omega are whining and realizing they aren't what fans really want. The Bucks are the reason why FTR were screwed so many times yet the fans kept wanting more of them. The Elite are gossip spreaders. Tony Khan will side with business. The draw is Punk and Punk brings real psychology and wrestling to AEW unlike the rest who are constant video game flipping non-psychology gymnasts.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> The over-sensitive Bucks and Omega are whining and realizing they aren't what fans really want. Tony Khan will side with business. The draw is Punk and Punk brings real psychology and wrestling to AEW unlike the rest who are constant video game flipping non-psychology gymnasts.




You are underestimating how much of a Meltzer work rate mark Khan peobably is. He loves all those video game type matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Yep. If you remember, I said this all feels like the work of about 7-8 people going straight Illuminati and cutting everyone out of their carny magic.
> 
> And the main players in all of it are just the type to get excited about working the boys.


and it doesn't even need to be 'working the boys'

its as simple as at the talent meeting - Kenny stands up and goes

'guys... we're going off the reservation. We can't tell you everything, but you know how this shit works - just play along'

done and done


----------



## TD Stinger

This is the part of the story where I just go "I can't buy that". And I'm usually a guy who is very much of the mindset of not believing everything is a work. Like, I never though the Cody stuff was a work. I don't believe the MJF stuff started as a work but they eventually worked it into one.

But this all just sounds so contrived to get people talking. The Elite stuff anyways, not the Colt stuff which I believe is completely real.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

lol - look at this shit

tell me where is the shoot - a vague thing about worker's rights that was a tweet that Punk sent out regarding the Sasha thing, that means nothing






and then Punk doubling down that basically AEW is the house that he and 'vets' built - basically making the Elite inconsequential

people saying that punch was real is also crazy

i dunno man - not sure why people don't see if any part here was a shoot, Punk had all the time in the world to eviscerate Page

PS> this vid is getting views like crazy suddenly XD


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You are underestimating how much of a Meltzer work rate mark Khan peobably is. He loves all those video game type matches.


I know Khan loves video game matches with zero psychology, but perhaps he is starting to realize that guys like Punk, MJF are what is best for business lol


----------



## Styl1994

AEW Screwed AEW


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - look at this shit
> 
> tell me where is the shoot - a vague thing about worker's rights that was a tweet that Punk sent out regarding the Sasha thing, that means nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then Punk doubling down that basically AEW is the house that he and 'vets' built - basically making the Elite inconsequential
> 
> people saying that punch was real is also crazy
> 
> i dunno man - not sure why people don't see if any part here was a shoot, Punk had all the time in the world to eviscerate Page
> 
> PS> this vid is getting views like crazy suddenly XD


Punk’s mission when coming to AEW was…? To make stars. How is he going to make stars by doing stuff that keeps the same 900k to 1m-ish coming to watch?

Who was Punk’s top choices of people to work with before ever letting the cat out of the bag that he was about to return to the ring: MJF, Darby, Jungle Boy, Kenny and the Bucks, Ospreay. “The money has to be right, but the story has to be right, too!”

He has had most of those stories lined up. Was set for a trios match with Ospreay at Forbidden Door.

2 + 2 = ?


----------



## Styl1994

lagofala said:


> Who knew the person who destroyed AEW was Colt Cabana?


undercover working for WWE 😆


----------



## Seth Grimes

This comes across like a work to me, unlike the MJF shit which was out of their control for the most part and they let him sit at home until he wanted to come back. (MJF is still leaving when his contract is up btw). This stuff feels like it's been purposely pushed out there, which yeah it's likely that there are problems backstage, but nothing major.


----------



## DJ Punk

I'm sorry, but you have to be a fucking idiot if you think this is a work 😂

This is as real as it gets. Punk was pissed about being slandered online and his reputation being hurt in the process (for the past month or so) due to other talent leaking info. It's really not some deep convoluted story to keep marks intrigued jfc.


----------



## sbuch

It's time for All Elite Wrestling to change its name to AEW and "get the Elite out"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ll tell you


funny that Adam Cole was a sweetheart… now that Fish is gone and KOR is out. He needs new friends anyway 😌


----------



## Top bins

It's what wrestling is about I'm glad some people think it's a work and I'm glad some people think it's real. I have no clue just like with MJF and that makes me excited for what's next.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

What's Kenneth Alpha doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ll tell you
> 
> 
> funny that Adam Cole was a sweetheart… now that Fish is gone and KOR is out. He needs new friends anyway 😌


I said the same thing. How convenient that he talks up Adam Cole, one of the Bucks’ very best friend, and a guy who recently turned on them.


----------



## MankindsSock

You AEW nerds are really something. Punk, TK, and the Elite are sitting back laughing at how easy it is to work y’all


----------



## yeahright2

Let them leave.. Maybe AEW will be a professional wrestling show if they leave and take their friends with them


----------



## Mr316

This is real. Punk lost his mind right off the start of the scrum when asked about Cabana. Tony Khan was uncomfortable as hell. Didn’t know what to do or say because he loves Punk so damn much and he doesn’t want to lose. It sure makes things interesting though but was all that a work? Hell no.


----------



## 3venflow

The Elite are part of the furniture and won't be going anywhere. Well, they better not or you'll start to see many less butts in seats at shows. They mobilized an army of lapsed fans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566776201070678017


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

All this "drama". I'm enjoying it. Makes things more interesting.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Gn1212 said:


> View attachment 132314
> 
> 
> This was a few weeks ago. This seems to have been brewing for months. Interesting choice of pic for his anniversary.


Just get rid of Nick and this is a typical fantasy night for me 🥰


----------



## bdon

Imagine thinking AEW, TK, the EVPs, etc don’t know how to work, and they have the entire world asking, “Is this real or is this fake?” like it is 1983.


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> This is real. Punk lost his mind right off the start of the scrum when asked about Cabana. Tony Khan was uncomfortable as hell. Didn’t know what to do or say because he loves Punk so damn much and he doesn’t want to lose. It sure makes things interesting though but was all that a work? Hell no.


So, I watched it back and the guy was someone who had previously worked with Colt Cabana but he didn't ask about Colt. In fact, Punk just starts taking about Colt unprovoked and then the guy's question was about MJF


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> So, I watched it back and the guy was someone who had previously worked with Colt Cabana but he didn't ask about Colt. In fact, Punk just starts taking about Colt unprovoked and then the guy's question was about MJF


Exactly. Punk started the entire thing. He asks if the guy knows Colt and starts in on Colt.

Phil Brooks is pissed off that he is having stories written about Colt Cabana and him, and that he has to answer them. None of those stories existed until Page decided to do an extremely weird, vague “pipebomb” promo of his own.

_CM Punk _is going to use it to sell more tickets.


----------



## yeahright2

Irish Jet said:


> Owen dying was a tragic incident - It had nothing to do with internal chaos within the company.
> 
> What a childish thing to bring up.


Whataboutism at it´s finest. Let´s all deflect from the issue by pointing out tragedies in other companies.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> What's Kenneth Alpha doing in the Impact Zone?


It's Kenneth Alpha and Generation Me!!!! Took them a generation to return!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Styl1994 said:


> AEW Screwed AEW


Rumor has it that Bret screwed AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I mean I’m still in the camp of this being a work outside of the Colt Cabana stuff, but it’s interesting seeing people side so heavily with Punk and cheering if the Elite leaves. Punk is also probably done too in a year or so, which means you basically want the core of the company gone. Meanwhile that would mean even more of the booking all squarely placed on Tony’s shoulders, and he already is inconsistent as is.

I mean, are you just cheering for their demise? It’s okay to be honest.


----------



## 3venflow

bdon said:


> Exactly. Punk started the entire thing. He asks if the guy knows Colt and starts in on Colt.
> 
> Phil Brooks is pissed off that he is having stories written about Colt Cabana and him, and that he has to answer them. None of those stories existed until Page decided to do an extremely weird, vague “pipebomb” promo of his own.
> 
> _CM Punk _is going to use it to sell more tickets.


If this is a work then they could get Colt on TV to play off it. I think they legit hate each other, but like TK said in the scrum, the hottest period in wrestling interest, the 90s, was full of guys who hated each other. Look no further than Bret and Shawn, and all of the Kliq's politicking. Now with social media and 100 dirt sheets, we just hear more rumor and speculation. TK kept referring to 'tension' between wrestlers being a good thing.

Hangman/Punk, I'm 50/50 on really. Hangman strikes me as a very non-confrontational guy.


----------



## Irish Jet

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean I’m still in the camp of this being a work outside of the Colt Cabana stuff, but it’s interesting seeing people side so heavily with Punk and cheering if the Elite leaves. Punk is also probably done too in a year or so, which means you basically want the core of the company gone.


I'm pretty sure anyone sharing that sentiment was never a fan of their bullshit to begin with. And there's more of those people than they'd care to admit.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> If this is a work then they could get Colt on TV to play off it. I think they legit hate each other, but like TK said in the scrum, the hottest period in wrestling interest, the 90s, was full of guys who hated each other. Look no further than Bret and Shawn, and all of the Kliq's politicking. Now with social media and 100 dirt sheets, we just hear more rumor and speculation. TK kept referring to 'tension' between wrestlers being a good thing.
> 
> Hangman/Punk, I'm 50/50 on really. Hangman strikes me as a very non-confrontational guy.
> 
> View attachment 132359


I ain’t saying Punk’s rant about Colt is a work. That felt like a fuck you to every media member who decided to run with their confirmation biases about Phil Brooks.


----------



## AthleticGirth

The Golden Shovel said:


> Punk only works with "pricks and children". Moxley must be feeling great about putting him over......angry weird strut home.


He went on to put over Mox like a champ. 






The 'pricks and the children' are The Elite and MJF.


----------



## 3venflow

There's a rumour that there are 'cuts and bruises' on the Bucks' faces after last night. The source is dubious but he has had some scoops before.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566798416709095427

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566805911611506696


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566671364647534592
> View attachment 132309
> 
> 
> OMG...Imagine if Omega and The Bucks wind up in WWE with Cody


Cant wait to see the Elite in WWE soon taking on the bloodline or AJ/Finn Balor. LOL just kidding but if that were to happen AEW would be FINISHED.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Irish Jet said:


> I'm pretty sure anyone sharing that sentiment was never a fan of their bullshit to begin with. And there's more of those people than they'd care to admit.


And it’s fine to never have liked them, but if they left it would end up being a domino effect I’d think. It’s one thing for Cody to go, but what are the rest of the roster going to think, especially anybody who The Elite brought in, if they all walk. I mean you have other wrestlers too who came in after all the drama in WWE and now may be having second thoughts.

If this is real, which personally I don’t think most of it is, regardless of how any of us view The Elite, I still think it’s basically a death blow that would result in far more negative ramifications than good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyn

They finally made a good use of the media scrum. Sounds like everyone is being worked.😃


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

No words needed LMAO



HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566673229007257600


Hey but the poster Dr Middy here said it's a work...I trust his sources! 

lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566812458383069185

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

All a huge work and I’m here for it. Finally something entertaining. It’s gonna come down to the elite vs punk and some cronies, for the glory of AEW

I’m pretty sure I recall hanger saying something along the lines of “I need to save this company from you “ to punk?


----------



## Hunter's Penis

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566671364647534592
> View attachment 132309
> 
> 
> OMG...Imagine if Omega and The Bucks wind up in WWE with Cody


WWE dont need Bucks or Omega, they can go back to Japan or the circus. 

Salty little bitches mad now that Punk exposed them.


----------



## patrickallen2528

Tony should put the belt on MJF, punk starts feuding with the elite and possibly Colt. With everyone believing the heat they don't need the belt to be involved in this feud.


----------



## American_Nightmare

After Khan sat there like a beta male and let Punk go on his tirade, he doesn't deserve any respect.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Wrestling is fun, man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean I’m still in the camp of this being a work outside of the Colt Cabana stuff, but it’s interesting seeing people side so heavily with Punk and cheering if the Elite leaves. Punk is also probably done too in a year or so, which means you basically want the core of the company gone. Meanwhile that would mean even more of the booking all squarely placed on Tony’s shoulders, and he already is inconsistent as is.
> 
> I mean, are you just cheering for their demise? It’s okay to be honest.


*The Elite haven't had booking power in 2 years bro. Tony Khan publicly announced that he has full creative control and none of the EVPs are making booking decisions. That's why Kenny made it clear to a fan on Twitter earlier this year that he no longer has control over the women's division.

Also, as established in the ratings thread multiple times, they are not needle movers. So all of the loyalists that act like everything is perfect in AEW would start calling s*** out for what it is or f*** off all together. Either way, it's a win.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The Elite haven't had booking power in 2 years bro. Tony Khan publicly announced that he has full creative control and none of the EVPs are making booking decisions. That's why Kenny made it clear to a fan on Twitter earlier this year that he no longer has control over the women's division.
> 
> Also, as established in the ratings thread multiple times, they are not needle movers. So all of the loyalists that act like everything is perfect in AEW would start calling s*** out for what it is or f*** off all together. Either way, it's a win.*


didn't you support the Elite for the Trios??!

i thought you were converted


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> didn't you support the Elite for the Trios??!
> 
> i thought you were converted


Him talking about calling out anything for what it is is rich given he ignores the Cornette video…


----------



## Kishido

Cody in the meanwhile is waiting to get back to win the Undisputed Chanpionship


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Him talking about calling out anything for what it is is rich given he ignores the Cornette video…


which corny vid is that?


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> which corny vid is that?


The one I posted in the Cornette thread that STILL hasn’t found any of the usual suspects willing to comment


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> The one I posted in the Cornette thread that STILL hasn’t found any of the usual suspects willing to comment


lol... ok - this i gotta see

i normally stay away from that thread - but i am intrigued 

edit> oh....oh.... geez... what a cunt


----------



## Gn1212

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean I’m still in the camp of this being a work outside of the Colt Cabana stuff, but it’s interesting seeing people side so heavily with Punk and cheering if the Elite leaves. Punk is also probably done too in a year or so, which means you basically want the core of the company gone. Meanwhile that would mean even more of the booking all squarely placed on Tony’s shoulders, and he already is inconsistent as is.
> 
> I mean, are you just cheering for their demise? It’s okay to be honest.


Pretty positive it isn't just Punk & FTR against the locker room.

It sounds to me a lot of the older guys feel disrespected in the company and certainly clash on what direction the show should go. The rumours about the rift started before Punk arrived.

I reckon when Punk was gone the Punk/Page/Cabana incident was a hot topic in the locker room which probably made it back to Punk.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol... ok - this i gotta see
> 
> i normally stay away from that thread - but i am intrigued
> 
> edit> oh....oh.... geez... what a cunt


It reflects badly on his fans, some of which are quite happy to defend racism on this very forum.


----------



## The XL 2

How bad do you need to be at fighting to get KOed by CM Punk. Good lord. Lol at the Hardly Boyz


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Can someone fill me in on the story? Why is Punk pissed at Hangman? What info was leaked? What did the Young Bucks do? It seems Kenny Omega is not involved but he is friends with the Young Bucks so he is standing up for them.


----------



## Smithy.89

Error_404 said:


> AEW is finished if Kenny leaves, he was the alternative that made people interested in this company at the first place.


It’ll be better


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hunter's Penis said:


> WWE dont need Bucks or Omega, they can go back to Japan or the circus.
> 
> Salty little bitches mad now that Punk exposed them.


Punk is a douche


----------



## Blade Runner

Looks like ether Fightful are getting strung along hard, or they started getting Meltzer paychecks from AEW.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KYRA BATARA said:


> Looks like ether Fightful are getting strung along hard, or they started getting Meltzer paychecks from AEW.


Not everything is a work dude 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566839950313771011


----------



## Good Bunny

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566823099185733635


----------



## Blade Runner

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Not everything is a work dude
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566839950313771011


----------



## DZ Crew

Even after Punks embarrassing UFC fights my money would still be on him vs either of the wish.com rockers.


----------



## Good Bunny

Woops sorry if this is similar to another thread. The other thread didn’t confirm who threw punches though.


----------



## Missionary Chief

DZ Crew said:


> Even after Punks embarrassing UFC fights my money would still be on him vs either of the wish.com rockers.


Absolutely. They wouldn't do very well in the UFC either.


----------



## Kishido

Has he missed and instead got a Super Kick?


----------



## Blade Runner

Sure, and I met the Tooth Fairy last night.


----------



## ClintDagger

That Young Buck was in no danger whatsoever so no harm no foul.


----------



## bmtrocks

If this isn't a work, I will say that the Elite guys don't deserve any of this shit even if they did leak a rumor about Punk trying to get Cabana fired or whatever. Punk is waaaay overreacting to something that a lot of reporters are saying never happened in the first place. If Punk was a real man he would've confronted them directly about it privately and just squashed it there but he didnt.


----------



## TheDraw

Punk threw punches..........so basically he got his ass kicked again?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

bmtrocks said:


> If this isn't a work, I will say that the Elite guys don't deserve any of this shit even if they did leak a rumor about Punk trying to get Cabana fired or whatever. Punk is waaaay overreacting to something that a lot of reporters are saying never happened in the first place. If Punk was a real man he would've confronted them directly about it privately and just squashed it there but he didnt.


If it's not a work, the elite are probably out of that company


----------



## Peerless

The funniest thing about all of this is that if Punk didn't name drop Hangman a few weeks ago, no one would've known the context of that promo from a few months ago. It was completely forgotten.


----------



## DrEagles

We live in the era of fake news and it sucks. Some basement dwelling dork makes a Twitter post and some people actually believe it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Good Bunny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566823099185733635


This is already posted Breaking: The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega are...


----------



## Saintpat

As a former professional MMA fighter, Punk’s hands are considered lethal weapons. This will be prosecuted as attempted murder.

They’ll just roll video from his UCF fights and the jury will have him locked up forever.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Peerless said:


> The funniest thing about all of this is that if Punk didn't name drop Hangman a few weeks ago, no one would've known the context of that promo from a few months ago. It was completely forgotten.


What promo is Punk talking about where Hangman "went into business for himself?"


----------



## The Golden Shovel

AthleticGirth said:


> He went on to put over Mox like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'pricks and the children' are The Elite and MJF.


I just pictured Moxley strutting off like Danny Zucco after losing a dance off.


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at the Hardly Boyz


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

bmtrocks said:


> If this isn't a work, I will say that the Elite guys don't deserve any of this shit even if they did leak a rumor about Punk trying to get Cabana fired or whatever. Punk is waaaay overreacting to something that a lot of reporters are saying never happened in the first place. If Punk was a real man he would've confronted them directly about it privately and just squashed it there but he didnt.


Nah, if it isn't a work (which I imagine it is) and they have been leaking things to dirtsheets to deliberately poison the well and start rumours under a cloak of anonymity about Punk then at least he is man enough to call them out on their shit in public where there is no illusion as to the source and put a face to the shit talk.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

When asked which self absorbed child took the first swing, rumor has it Kenny Omega was there in the background pointing at Punk 👉


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The Golden Shovel said:


> I just pictured Moxley strutting off like Danny Zucco after losing a dance off.


lol


----------



## kyledriver

What a bunch of pussies lmao

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintDagger

If they want people to believe this is a shoot they shouldn’t be selling these fairytales that Punk KO’d someone. In fact, a much more believable scenario would be that Punk got physical with someone and got totally annihilated, and now he’s threatening to quit.


----------



## The Golden Shovel

Punks next pipe bomb interrupted by " Mickey Gall is all elite!"


----------



## Kishido

Real badasses against each other


----------



## Serpico Jones

Meltzer and Alvarez sounded super depressed.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Yeah, i bet.


----------



## Good Bunny

DrEagles said:


> We live in the era of fake news and it sucks. Some basement dwelling dork makes a Twitter post and some people actually believe it.


It’s fake news but I’d rather this get posted on the boards than spoilers. 

It’s “muh long term booking” for Punk vs. Omega. Idk dude, this is the new promotional tactic I guess.



HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is already posted Breaking: The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega are...


Gotcha. That’s cool and all but I’m not reading 8 pages to find out if someone linked the same tweet.


----------



## Braylyt

The XL 2 said:


> How bad do you need to be at fighting to get KOed by CM Punk. Good lord. Lol at the Hardly Boyz


Need I remind you that Punk has had professional fight training?

The fact that he didn't do well in UFC doesn't mean he couldn't kick some playfighting jabroni's ass

It goes Good UFC fighters > bad UFC fighters > horrible UFC fighters > a whole bunch of nothing > pro wrestlers

A benchwarmer for the lowest ranked NFL team is still gonna run circles around some fat guys playing football in the park


----------



## the44boz

"Breaking News" C.M. Punk's punch still hasn't hit it's intended target.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ClintDagger said:


> If they want people to believe this is a shoot they shouldn’t be selling these fairytales that Punk KO’d someone. In fact, a much more believable scenario would be that Punk got physical with someone and got totally annihilated, and now he’s threatening to quit.


You do realize Punk is a trained fighter, regardless of the UFC outcomes he's still a trained fighter. 🤡


----------



## TheDraw

WWE and HHH are about to get a boat load of talent. Besides his money, nobody wants to work for Khan and the environment he's growing. The AEW locker room is imploding.


----------



## toon126

We just need Dan Lambert cutting a promo Wednesday on all this now.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Triple H on line two
…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan

ClintDagger said:


> If they want people to believe this is a shoot they shouldn’t be selling these fairytales that Punk KO’d someone. In fact, a much more believable scenario would be that Punk got physical with someone and got totally annihilated, and now he’s threatening to quit.


Not to defend Punk at all, he seems to be the common problem here, but he did spend months training to fight for UFC and while the Young Bucks can put on good matches (I realize that is subjective and plenty of people aren't a fan of their style, they're more trained in the stuntshow aspects rather than any legitimate fighting style, Punk got his ass handed to him and made a joke of himself in UFC, but Mickey Gall probably would have beat the shit out of the Bucks as well, saying "Well Punk was absolute shit at MMA so he'd probably lose any backstage fight just as badly" doesn't seem like the most logical comparison.


----------



## Serpico Jones

The only question now is if Kenny Omega will debut at the Royal Rumble or will they save him for WrestleMania.


----------



## Top bins

If legit then he would have to be suspended as Eddie Kingston was for putting his hands on Sammy. If Punk isn't suspended than indeed it's a work and fake news.


----------



## JerryMark

nick buck, matt buck, and their shield uncle buck can all fuck off.

the mediocre warrior can go back to the blow up doll federation in japan.


----------



## Good Bunny

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You do realize Punk is a trained fighter, regardless of the UFC outcomes he's still a trained fighter. 🤡


And he fights like a grandpa who’s a trained fighter. I think if the Bucks legit super kicked someone, they could win a fight. Punk can’t even do a roundhouse without stumbling.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Top bins said:


> If legit then he would have to be suspended as Eddie Kingston was for putting his hands on Sammy. If Punk isn't suspended than indeed it's a work and fake news.


Another interim champion !



Good Bunny said:


> And he fights like a grandpa who’s a trained fighter. I think if the Bucks legit super kicked someone, they could win a fight. Punk can’t even do a roundhouse without stumbling.


Ok tough guy, guarantee Punk would wreck you too 💀


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## ireekofawesumnes

JerryMark said:


> nick buck, matt buck, and their shield uncle buck can all fuck off.
> 
> the mediocre warrior can go back to the blow up doll federation in japan.


LEAVE UNCLE BUCK OUT OF THIS!!!!!


----------



## ForceOfNature

That would be a great thing for AEW.

Good riddance.


----------



## The XL 2

Braylyt said:


> Need I remind you that Punk has had professional fight training?
> 
> The fact that he didn't do well in UFC doesn't mean he couldn't kick some playfighting jabroni's ass
> 
> It goes Good UFC fighters > bad UFC fighters > horrible UFC fighters > a whole bunch of nothing > pro wrestlers
> 
> A benchwarmer for the lowest ranked NFL team is still gonna run circles around some fat guys playing football in the park


Punk can't fight. He got signed because of his name. Comparing him to a benchwarmer on the NFL is insane, benchwarmers in the NFL dominate every other level before it, high school, college, they can play in lesser pro leagues like the XFL, USFL, the CFL, etc. Punk would have gotten his ass kicked on the prelims of some random local show. He would have gotten dominated on the amateur circuit. He can't fight. He can't even throw punches on a punching bag correctly. There are people on this forum who could kick his ass. 

Batista wasn't at very good MMA, but he's huge and to his credit, he beat a guy who was like 18-18, an average regional journeyman with a ton of experience. Lashley was a solid MMA fighter. Lesnar was ranked number 1 in his weight class in the world for the time. Swagger seems decent. But Punk? Punk sucks. The fact that he fought in the UFC was a disgrace.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

3venflow said:


> View attachment 132385


Do you know what's funny?

Punk is a massive Bret Hart mark, yet he's just like 97 Shawn Michaels.

Just not as fan at the bar.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Lmao at people comparing those dorky little elves The Young Bucks to CM Punk's former UFC opponents: actually trained professional fighters. 

CM Punk would beat them both at the same time in a real backstage fight. 😂

It's about time someone smacked some sense into those little shitstains.


----------



## The XL 2

Khan should bring in Ryback for maximum entertainment value. The locker room would be amazing if that happened.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Most of the people who make fun of Punk’s UFC career wouldn’t even be able to do the same….regardless of whether you like him or not, he took a chance. Sure, he got his ass beat, but, he has the balls to at least try it.


----------



## TheDraw

Uncle Iroh said:


> Do you know what's funny?
> 
> Punk is a massive Bret Hart mark, yet he's just like 97 Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Just not as fan at the bar.


He's in a league of his own. Nobody has bitched and cried more on Camera or off Camera than Punk. That's literally what he's known for and basically what people expect.



Eastwood said:


> Most of the people who make fun of Punk’s UFC career wouldn’t even be able to do the same….regardless of whether you like him or not, he took a chance. Sure, he got his ass beat, but, he has the balls to at least try it.


Pay me the amount of money Punk got paid to fight in the UFC and you can beat my ass anytime. Nothing about what he did was brave. He was in a protected environment fighting hand picked opponents with some of the best trainers in the world. It's a no brain decision really.

This is not even mentioning the amount of free exposure and publicity he gets for his little fragile ego fighting in the UFC. Having his as kicked twice should have humbled.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TheDraw said:


> He's in a league of his own. Nobody has bitched and cried more on Camera or off Camera than Punk. That's literally what he's known for and basically what people expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Pay me the amount of money Punk got paid to fight in the UFC and you can beat my ass anytime. Nothing about what he did was brave. He was in a protected environment fighting hand picked opponents with some of the best trainers in the world. It's a no brain decision really.
> 
> This is not even mentioning the amount of free exposure and publicity he gets for his little fragile ego fighting in the UFC. Having his as kicked twice should have humbled.


lol you are clueless


----------



## yeahright2

Well, that´s one person I think even Punk could beat in a fight.. But then again, so could Brodie Jr. probably..


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Work or not, The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega have always sucked.

And wrestling journalism as a whole seems to be risking their credibility by reporting everything involving AEW as a shoot if it's actually a work. I think it's great for fan investment but these wrestling journalists and wrestling news outlets will come out of it looking like dumbasses.


----------



## Nothing Finer

If there was a fight Punk would fucking kill any of them. Anyone who has trained full time in MMA for years would beat the piss out of anyone who hasn't almost 100% of the time unless there was a massive size/weight/injury disparity.

Yeah, he was embarrassed at the highest level, but that was fighting against other people who'd trained in fighting for years and were talented enough at it to go into it professionally. Not people who play fighters on TV.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Error_404 said:


> AEW is finished if Kenny leaves, he was the alternative that made people interested in this company at the first place.


No.

Jericho being there and Ambrose showing up was the biggest news. Omega is comparatively a nobody. I say that as someone that isn't a fan of any of these 3.


----------



## Jersey

The Golden Shovel said:


> Punks next pipe bomb interrupted by " Mickey Gall is all elite!"


 😆🤣😂




ClintDagger said:


> That Young Buck was in no danger whatsoever so no harm no foul.


 Cottonball fists 😆🤣😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566762452938854401


----------



## toontownman

AEW is delighted to announced DAZN as it's new streaming partner...


----------



## Lm2

Kenny had the chance to come to wwe before, I doubt he will even if he leaves AEW.


----------



## Lm2

No proof just someone reporting possible altercation.. big whoop


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Yeah fake punches, its a work.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Lm2 said:


> Kenny had the chance to come to wwe before, I doubt he will even if he leaves AEW.


lol yes he would, if you truly believe otherwise you're delusional


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Lm2 said:


> Kenny had the chance to come to wwe before, I doubt he will even if he leaves AEW.


Strikes me as someone who'd just go back to NJPW if anything.

Or you know.. just retire? Got more money than he knows what to do with and is pretty banged up.


----------



## The One

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah…. This is shaping up nicely
> 
> hectic promos coming


Still think it’s a work? 😉


----------



## RapShepard

Eastwood said:


> Most of the people who make fun of Punk’s UFC career wouldn’t even be able to do the same….regardless of whether you like him or not, he took a chance. Sure, he got his ass beat, but, he has the balls to at least try it.


He deserves 0 credit for taking a free ride. This is a guy who whined about established vets coming in and getting cushy spots come the big pay days. Only to then turn around and use his name value to get a clearly undeserved shot in the UFC.


----------



## CovidFan

Yeah, I bet they're really threatening to leave...this has become lame.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Why are people so quick to say this isn't true?

AEW fans are so weird. Lmao.


----------



## Saintpat

Eastwood said:


> Most of the people who make fun of Punk’s UFC career wouldn’t even be able to do the same….regardless of whether you like him or not, he took a chance. Sure, he got his ass beat, but, he has the balls to at least try it.


I’ve never disparaged his courage or that of any person who has ever stepped into the octagon or a boxing ring for a real fight. The dangers are real and he had to know that given his late start the deck was stacked against him.

But, yeah, I think it is fair to make fun of his performance. Same as anyone else who looks inept in a combat sport situation — heck, some of the best fighters in the world, even in history, have been criticized or ridiculed for a bad performance. Comes with the territory when you step into the ring in front of a big audience for money.


----------



## La Parka

ForceOfNature said:


> Why are people so quick to say this isn't true?
> 
> AEW fans are so weird. Lmao.


Because deep down they know that TK is keeping Punk over the elite and they ain’t wanna see their favourite boys gettin fed to the tribal chief


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The One said:


> Still think it’s a work? 😉


yeah - why? What changed?


----------



## The XL 2

Nothing Finer said:


> If there was a fight Punk would fucking kill any of them. Anyone who has trained full time in MMA for years would beat the piss out of anyone who hasn't almost 100% of the time unless there was a massive size/weight/injury disparity.
> 
> Yeah, he was embarrassed at the highest level, but that was fighting against other people who'd trained in fighting for years and were talented enough at it to go into it professionally. Not people who play fighters on TV.


He's horrible, trust me. His training barely accomplished anything. The clip of him running at Micky Gall with his hands down was one of the most embarrassing things I've ever seen. I've seen guys with better padwork during their first day of training. He might be able to beat the Bucks ass because they're glorified school children, but make no mistake, most people, training or no training, would whoop Punk. He has zero coordination or athletic ability, he trained for years and couldn't even throw strikes on a punching bag properly.


----------



## I eat mangos

Imagine knowing you're watching a scripted sport and believing absolutely everything you fucking hear.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

How exactly did Hangman compromise the AEW gate? Because from what I remember, it was Punk embarassing himself trying to do buckshot lariat, almost injuring himself several times


----------



## I eat mangos

ForceOfNature said:


> Lmao at people comparing those dorky little elves The Young Bucks to CM Punk's former UFC opponents: actually trained professional fighters.


I'm really surprised at the extent to which some people don't seem to understand that even the worst UFC fighters would effortlessly murder an untrained person, regardless of size, age or pretty much anything I can think of at all, bar being armed.


----------



## Saintpat

Majmo_Mendez said:


> How exactly did Hangman compromise the AEW gate? Because from what I remember, it was Punk embarassing himself trying to do buckshot lariat, almost injuring himself several times


Wasn’t it already sold out, or at least all but sold out, by the time that promo happened?


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Jericho mentions 1 hour and 14 minutes into this that some shit went down


----------



## ForceOfNature

The XL 2 said:


> He's horrible, trust me. His training barely accomplished anything. The clip of him running at Micky Gall with his hands down was one of the most embarrassing things I've ever seen. I've seen guys with better padwork during their first day of training. He might be able to beat the Bucks ass because they're glorified school children, but make no mistake, most people, training or no training, would whoop Punk. He has zero coordination or athletic ability, he trained for years and couldn't even throw strikes on a punching bag properly.


I'd bet big money on Punk being able to kick the shit out of you.


----------



## Saintpat

Uncle Iroh said:


> Jericho mentions 1 hour and 14 minutes into this that some shit went down


WHAT A WORK!!!!


----------



## Smark1995

SRS reported on the podcast that he heard (not that he believed it to be true or untrue at this point) that the fight included Kenny, at least one Jackson with Ace Steel and Punk, Nick Jackson got rocked/knocked out, Ace Steel bite Kenny and that there was a chair thrown.

Holy fucking shit man! When you thought it wouldn't get any more crazy...


----------



## Cydewonder

This is more entertaining than anything HHH's WWE can produce at this point 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JeSeGaN

What a circus, lmao


----------



## Uncle Iroh

To clarify, this was on his Reckless Speculation podcast. He said that all of these were rumors that he had heard but could not confirm.


----------



## Smark1995

Uncle Iroh said:


> To clarify, this was on his Reckless Speculation podcast. He said that all of these were rumors that he had heard but could not confirm.


Why are you copying ALL of your posts from Reddit? Do you have your own opinion or no?


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Smark1995 said:


> Why are you copying ALL of your posts from Reddit? Do you have your own opinion or no?


No


----------



## Smark1995

Uncle Iroh said:


> No


Bot!


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Smark1995 said:


> Bot!


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Wasn't this all a work a minute ago? Penny's dropped. 🤣🤣


----------



## Chelsea

wat da hyell


----------



## BabaYaga

😂😂😂😂 Fucking bunch of vanilla midgets, I hope Punk smacked the flips and kicks out of them.


----------



## Hephaesteus

IDGAF if this is a work or not at this point. If it is a work, good job committing to the gimmick, if not, omglololol


----------



## Dickhead1990

Ace bit Kenny Omega?

I can't believe this shit for a second lol. This is hilarious!


----------



## redban

Isn’t Kenny Omega the Executive VP of AEW?


----------



## God Movement

Fights happened all the time back in the day in the business.


----------



## DZ Crew

At this point I feel like dirt sheets are just embellishing this story for clicks.


----------



## shandcraig

Cydewonder said:


> This is more entertaining than anything HHH's WWE can produce at this point 🤣🤣🤣


Wrestling has got so bad that it had to turn into "days of our lives"


----------



## Hephaesteus

Saintpat said:


> As a former professional MMA fighter, Punk’s hands are considered lethal weapons. This will be prosecuted as attempted murder.
> 
> They’ll just roll video from his UCF fights and the jury will have him locked up forever.


More like his lawyers will play said tape and that will be grounds for acquittal


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lolll - sure sure suuure sure sure sure sure sure suuuure sure sure


----------



## Chelsea

This is batshit 😂 As someone who likes both Punk and Kenny, I can just enjoy the circus I guess.


----------



## The One

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah - why? What changed?


If you mean a work as in Punk giving topics to Tony Khan and Tony giving him the greenlight than I guess it is a “work” but the shit he said Tony didn’t see coming. Like Cat said you think Tony is a good actor? It’s a shoot in a sense that Punk went beyond storylines to get the hate he legit felt off on that panel ain’t no faking that he came after Colt’s mom… ain’t no way that’s a work. 

Plus the EVP’s threatened to leave why would Tony want a division in his fans? whole thing screams shoot to me.


----------



## sideon

Cydewonder said:


> This is more entertaining than anything HHH's WWE can produce at this point 🤣🤣🤣


Rent free


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

The fact that it's all over Colt Cobana makes me doubt that it's a work but the fact that it's this wild makes me doubt that it's a shoot. It can't be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The One said:


> If you mean a work as in Punk giving topics to Tony Khan and Tony giving him the greenlight than I guess it is a “work” but the shit he said Tony didn’t see coming. Like Cat said you think Tony is a good actor? It’s a shoot in a sense that Punk went beyond storylines to get the hate he legit felt off on that panel ain’t no faking that he came after Colt’s mom… ain’t no way that’s a work.
> 
> Plus the EVP’s threatened to leave why would Tony want a division in his fans? whole thing screams shoot to me.


course he wants a division

both sides have fans that will never cheer or boo them - might as well lean into that

i wrote a whole thing on it somewhere… i can’t remember where xD


----------



## Dr. Middy




----------



## DUD

I have heard from my sources that this is true.

What they've left out that hasn't been reported yet is Danhausen immediately cursed everybody after. The only other witness was Chris Jericho whose trying to figure out how to insert himself in to this story.


----------



## La Parka

AEW is either a mess or they’re purposefully ruining the MJF and Punk angle.

STUPID


----------



## The One

LifeInCattleClass said:


> course he wants a division
> 
> both sides have fans that will never cheer or boo them - might as well lean into that
> 
> i wrote a whole thing on it somewhere… i can’t remember where xD


What if each fans of either highjack the shows Cena and Roman style? assuming there’s Elite fans here. 

You think Tony can bank on that? 

i’ll find your post btw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The One said:


> What if each fans of either highjack the shows Cena and Roman style? assuming there’s Elite fans here.
> 
> You think Tony can bank on that?
> 
> i’ll find your post btw.


that’ll be the best scenario - civil wars draw money


----------



## Jedah

La Parka said:


> AEW is either a mess or they’re purposefully ruining the MJF and Punk angle.
> 
> STUPID


Not if they're planing to do a double turn.

When you think of it, the convoluted Mox/Punk story almost seems designed to get fans to turn on Punk, although that doesn't justify it.

But yeah I don't think this is entirely a "work." Too many moving parts it feels like.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> This is batshit 😂 As someone who likes both Punk and Kenny, I can just enjoy the circus I guess.


It is crazy. Punk should have recruited Danielson. He loves beting the shit out of The Bucks.


----------



## toon126

Another witness has now come forward with what they saw..


----------



## bdon

Braylyt said:


> Need I remind you that Punk has had professional fight training?
> 
> The fact that he didn't do well in UFC doesn't mean he couldn't kick some playfighting jabroni's ass
> 
> It goes *Good UFC fighters > bad UFC fighters > horrible UFC fighters > a whole bunch of nothing > pro wrestlers*
> 
> A benchwarmer for the lowest ranked NFL team is still gonna run circles around some fat guys playing football in the park


Well, by this logic, the EVPs have now booked professional wrestling in the second largest promotion in the world. That they weren’t very good at it regardless of their pay scale, they are henceforth to be known as a group of the second best bookers in the entire world. At least they actually did it, right?

Punk couldn’t bust a grape in a fruit fight.


----------



## The One

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that’ll be the best scenario - civil wars draw money


Still think it was a shoot and the cards happen to fall in those places. Hopefully Tony can bank on this mess though like you said there is money to be made here. It peaked alot of peoples interest nobody is talking about the past 2 WWE show now.


----------



## jobber77

La Parka said:


> AEW is either a mess or they’re purposefully ruining the MJF and Punk angle.
> 
> STUPID


The very moment mjf comes on Screen it's all about him and anything punk is doing can be used by MJF as examples of why he was right


----------



## yeahright2

DUD said:


> I have heard from my sources that this is true.
> 
> What they've left out that hasn't been reported yet is Danhausen immediately cursed everybody after. The only other witness was Chris Jericho whose trying to figure out how to insert himself in to this story.


Sources say he jumped Wardlow from behind because he go flashbacks to WCW


----------



## The XL 2

ForceOfNature said:


> I'd bet big money on Punk being able to kick the shit out of you.


You'd lose big money in that case.


----------



## The One

Hate does draw in wrestling though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The XL 2 said:


> You'd lose big money in that case.


🤡🤡🤡


----------



## TheDraw

Tony Khan's work environment ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## chronoxiong

This sounds worst than Bret punching Vince McMahon backstage after the Montreal Screwjob! Wow!


----------



## TheDraw

jobber77 said:


> The very moment mjf comes on Screen it's all about him and anything punk is doing can be used by MJF as examples of why he was right


All this just to do that? Doubtful.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The One said:


> Still think it was a shoot and the cards happen to fall in those places. Hopefully Tony can bank on this mess though like you said there is money to be made here. It peaked alot of peoples interest nobody is talking about the past 2 WWE show now.


true - either / or - there is money to be made


----------



## Saintpat

Ace Steel: Everybody calm down. I know how we can turn this into big money.

(Everyone pauses)

Kenny: OK, what’s the idea?

(Leans in to whisper to Kenny … then bites his ear off)

Ace: It’s simple. That was a work. Now go out and sell it Wednesday. C’mon Punk, let’s go buy some more cupcakes.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SRS reported on the podcast that he heard (not that he believed it to be true or untrue at this point) that the fight included Kenny, Nick Jackson, Ace Steel and Punk, Nick Jackson got rocked/knocked out, Ace Steel bit Kenny and there was a chair thrown. (Credit: @Smark1995)


----------



## Stellar

SRS did say on the podcast to not take what he says as fact. It was rumors that he hadn't been able to confirm. So yeah, that should be stressed heavily.

I'm on no ones side because I don't know what's actually true or false or real or fake or whatever. It's all getting out of hand but I don't exactly get a thrill out of all of this drama like others do. Sadly MJFs return is being overshadowed by this.


----------



## Gn1212

jobber77 said:


> The very moment mjf comes on Screen it's all about him and anything punk is doing can be used by MJF as examples of why he was right


"I hear you've missed me Punkster. Ever since I left you've got yourself in all sorts of trouble. Threatening to quit, again. Got embarrassed in Cleveland, again. Lashing out at people for no reason."


----------



## ForceOfNature

The XL 2 said:


> You'd lose big money in that case.


Lmfao, ok dweeb. 

What training have you had? Better yet, post a picture of your unathletic ass so we can laugh at how you think you're tough on a pro wrestling message board.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ForceOfNature said:


> Lmfao, ok dweeb.
> 
> What training have you had? Better yet, post a picture of your unathletic ass so we can laugh at how you think you're tough on a pro wrestling message board.


What these people fail to realize is the amount of training you have to put your body through to even be an MMA fighter


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

As for taking a side?


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566865231887966215


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Smark1995 said:


> SRS reported on the podcast that he heard (not that he believed it to be true or untrue at this point) that the fight included Kenny, at least one Jackson with Ace Steel and Punk, Nick Jackson got rocked/knocked out, Ace Steel bite Kenny and that there was a chair thrown.


News is posted here dude in the mega thread talking about the elite wanting to quit Breaking: The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega are...


----------



## KingofKings1524

TheDraw said:


> WWE and HHH are about to get a boat load of talent. Besides his money, nobody wants to work for Khan and the environment he's growing. The AEW locker room is imploding.


You can’t possibly be serious. Is it really this easy to make fans look stupid?


----------



## shadow_spinner

Who wins in a “ work “ situation absolutely nobody. "Great news lads, we've convinced our customers that we're a circus. This will pay off for us in the following ways..."


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My friends, we don't need 90 threads on every little detail emerging from this, so, please keep all related material in here since it is all being discussed anyway.


Cheers


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Talk about foreshadowing..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566754446411198465


KingofKings1524 said:


> You can’t possibly be serious. Is it really this easy to make fans look stupid?


Why would this be a work? Who benefits from this? Even JDFromNY said this takes the attention off of everything that happened last night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> My friends, we don't need 90 threads on every little detail emerging from this, so, please keep all related material in here since it is all being discussed anyway.
> 
> 
> Cheers


MOAR THREADS!!


----------



## ForceOfNature

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What these people fail to realize is the amount of training you have to put your body through to even be an MMA fighter


They're jam jar glasses wearing, cheesy puff dust fingered absolute dorks that sit online all day thinking they're experts in athletic pursuits they could never dream of following, anyone with a working brain can see that they don't have a clue.

It's equally as annoying as it is amusing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566894973697806336


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

On a lighter note


----------



## Uncle Iroh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566844856797904901


HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566894973697806336


I do find it quite funny that this animosity had never been mentioned before today.

A lot of people have got 4 and are trying to backward engineer 2+2


----------



## Saintpat

Limitless said:


> SRS did say on the podcast to not take what he says as fact. It was rumors that he hadn't been able to confirm. So yeah, that should be stressed heavily.
> 
> I'm on no ones side because I don't know what's actually true or false or real or fake or whatever. It's all getting out of hand but I don't exactly get a thrill out of all of this drama like others do. Sadly MJFs return is being overshadowed by this.


Well here’s what we know that’s not rumor:

A security guy was caught on video running (not walking) out of the scrum room. Basically every reporter there noted that — when a guy in a security uniform runs out of the room, you figure someone has called for security and it’s not because a fan lost their car keys.

We can hear Jericho lean in at the end of his press conference and tell Tony “some shit went down.” Someone claims they can hear him say ‘we had to call the cops’ or something like that, but I couldn’t make it out myself.

There are repeated reports citing “multiple, multiple” sources that an altercation of some sort happened backstage. 

I think we can safely conclude that some of the boys did, indeed, get into it, and it wasn’t just a few harsh words and sideways glances. i think it’s fair to assume (although not concrete) that it got physical to some degree.

Who was involved? Well, it would be fairly logical to conclude Punk was part of it — he’s the one they would be mad at for his words at the scrum (especially considering for at least the second time he publicly said if someone has a problem with him come say it to his face … I’m guessing some guys took him up on that). We know Ace is Punk’s boy so that rings true. And we know the EVPs and Hangman probably weren’t too happy, and that Colt presumably wasn’t in the building.

So without trying to sort the details (who took a swing, did someone get knocked out, did someone actually bite someone), the general outline here sounds more likely than not. No telling if it was more of a push-and-shove thing or escalated, but I buy that these particular guys got into some kind of fight.


----------



## Saintpat

Are we sure that Steven Muehlhausen isn’t a burner account for Danhausen?


----------



## ajmaf625

It's hard to find a likeable party in all of this, whether it's a work or not. Kayfabe Punk being a face after going off on the media won't work, Jericho thinks MJF would be great as a face even though dudes a much better heel, Young Bucks and Omega look like assholes after Punk basically said they have leaked shit to the press. None of it makes sense and everyone looks equally bad


----------



## imscotthALLIN

All this just to bury MJF’s return, for some reason.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody left a while back. Smart move looking back for him. He left before shit got worse.


----------



## Rhetro

It’s as simple as this, I was critical of Hangman not getting hot and demanding to address what Punk said the same night he pulled that garbage promo. I think alot of people, including the Bucks, took major exception to it then.

then there is the lockerroom meeting which was a save face move we all could see that. Punk does the squash which again saves face a bit for the company.

then you have the event, the main event, and the MJF spot at the end. You’ve gotten things back to a great momentum in alot of senses.

then punk proceeds to go into business for himself once Again knowing he’s got the belt, and showed his true character once again shitting on the boys in the back and being a complete prick by interrupting Kahn. Mind you, it was pretty clear Kahn was on drugs, maybe that aided in setting off Punk, as he’s straight edge. But either way, the bullshit he pulled was horrible and no, that’s no work that’s a guy going into business for himself because he feels he’s above the business!

well if your the bucks and omega, whoever, fool me once shame on you fool me twice shame on me, I think they said enough is enough .

200% have them back of them bucks and omega on this. They are evps, they built the opportunity of relevancy that punk was given and he’s shit all over it. Good on them for confronting him!


----------



## The One

LifeInCattleClass said:


> true - either / or - there is money to be made


People would tune in just to hope Hangman bury punk that’s true.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rhetro said:


> It’s as simple as this, I was critical of Hangman not getting hot and demanding to address what Punk said the same night he pulled that garbage promo. I think alot of people, including the Bucks, took major exception to it then.
> 
> then there is the lockerroom meeting which was a save face move we all could see that. Punk does the squash which again saves face a bit for the company.
> 
> then you have the event, the main event, and the MJF spot at the end. You’ve gotten things back to a great momentum in alot of senses.
> 
> then punk proceeds to go into business for himself once Again knowing he’s got the belt, and showed his true character once again shitting on the boys in the back and being a complete prick by interrupting Kahn. Mind you, it was pretty clear Kahn was on drugs, maybe that aided in setting off Punk, as he’s straight edge. But either way, the bullshit he pulled was horrible and no, that’s no work that’s a guy going into business for himself because he feels he’s above the business!
> 
> well if your the bucks and omega, whoever, fool me once shame on you fool me twice shame on me, I think they said enough is enough .
> 
> 200% have them back of them bucks and omega on this. They are evps, they built the opportunity of relevancy that punk was given and he’s shit all over it. Good on them for confronting him!


What the actual fuck are you talking about?

This all began with Hangman going into business for himself with his bizarre meltdown before DON which left absolutely everyone confused as to what the fuck he was talking about. Now we know and it was based on slanderous lies. Something Tony Khan himself has confirmed.

If anything Punk said in that PC was a lie, if Hangman was talking about anything else, if his masters didn’t propagate that bullshit to their cronies in the media - They would have just said so. They know what they did and Punk buried them for it. It is absolutely hilarious to see people acting like these dipshits are the innocent victims here. They’re a bunch of arrogant pricks who think they’re something in a business where they’re not.



HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566894973697806336


This is the least surprising thing I’ve read all day. Corny and Last called this shit when it happened. A mainstream star comes into the business and with Kingston and MJF shows off what professional wrestling should be.

The idea that they’re sticking up for their boy Colt Cabana is laughable - This is driven by resentment of Punk. He showed All Friends Wrestling for what it is and messed up their little club. Obviously they have to try to destroy him. Tony siding with those losers would be the end of the company.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Definitely some suspensions and firings coming 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566914407589896192


----------



## Serpico Jones

Holy shit.


----------



## Saintpat

Tony Khan has issued a 12-month suspension to Scott Colton, better known as Colt Cabana, for being the instigator of the entire post-PPV situation at All Out.

He will not be allowed on Dynamite, Rampage or any PPVs, and is banned from entering any AEW-sponsored event while CM Punk is present. He will continue in his role on the ROH roster, should that promotion ever have another show.

Should there be any further altercations involving CM Punk, the Young Bucks, Kenny Omega, Adam Page or Ace Steel, Mr. Colton’s employment will be terminated.

Mr. Khan considers the matter addressed and closed.


----------



## Aussierex

Amazing how all the ‘leaks’ are about what Ace and Punk did - no mention of the actions by EVPS.... so obvious they’re the ones leaking information .. again


----------



## Serpico Jones

I think at this point Punk has to be suspended at the very least.


----------



## bdon

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Definitely some suspensions and firings coming
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566914407589896192


CM Pussy went after the weakest EVP. What a fucking pussy.


----------



## bdon

Serpico Jones said:


> I think at this point Punk has to be suspended at the very least.


Or he doesn’t, and it begins to take the shape that TK is showing clear favoritism after Eddie got suspended for far less. And we are all getting worked.

Either way, I am along for the ride. Kenny leaves over this retarded shit, or we’re in the beginning stages of what will become an all encompassing threat to AEW, giving the company its first central villain without us all having to worry about TK attempting to do it haha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

It could be a work. But my big thought through all of this is why?

Sure it creates a bit of a buzz amongst hardcore wrestling fans. But casuals dont give a shit. And why make it appear like AEW is full of massive douchebags and the backstage atmosphere sucks and everyone is miserable? Is that not the sort of shit people have lambasted the WWE for in the past?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It could be a work. But my big thought through all of this is why?
> 
> Sure it creates a bit of a buzz amongst hardcore wrestling fans. But casuals dont give a shit. And why make it appear like AEW is full of massive douchebags and the backstage atmosphere sucks and everyone is miserable? Is that not the sort of shit people have lambasted the WWE for in the past?


This also takes away from MJF's return


----------



## La Parka

Ever since they lost the Chief Brandi officer, this company has gone to shit. You think Ace Steel would get away with this with Brandi there? hell no.


----------



## Irish Jet

*From the F4W/WON forum*


----------



## redban

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It could be a work. *But my big thought through all of this is why?*
> 
> Sure it creates a bit of a buzz amongst hardcore wrestling fans. But casuals dont give a shit. And why make it appear like AEW is full of massive douchebags and the backstage atmosphere sucks and everyone is miserable? Is that not the sort of shit people have lambasted the WWE for in the past?


Look at this site. Do a google search on "CM Punk," "Colt Cabana," "Hangman Adam Page" etc. and see what comes up

It's getting buzz. That's why they did it


----------



## RapShepard

redban said:


> Look at this site. Do a google search on "CM Punk," "Colt Cabana," "Hangman Adam Page" etc. and see what comes up
> 
> It's getting buzz. That's why they did it


But is it the type of thing that can produce real tangible results. Because once it hits TV well now it's for sure a work and kinda kills the "they really hate each other vibe to a major degree".


----------



## ForceOfNature

It's disgustingly obvious The Elite are both jealous and threatened by CM Punk being with AEW.

They're scared of their spots being taken from underneath them so they're acting out and being called on it. 😂


----------



## Poyser

Good Bunny said:


> And he fights like a grandpa who’s a trained fighter. I think if the Bucks legit super kicked someone, they could win a fight. Punk can’t even do a roundhouse without stumbling.


“Legit super kick” lmaoooo


----------



## ceeder

I don’t have a side, but sign me up for never having to see another Young Bucks match in my entire life.

If Punk’s side can achieve that, I’m on board.


----------



## La Parka

redban said:


> Look at this site. Do a google search on "CM Punk," "Colt Cabana," "Hangman Adam Page" etc. and see what comes up
> 
> It's getting buzz. That's why they did it


But none of the buzz is going to generate much longstanding interest in the wrestling show.

People want to read about the backstage shit. That doesn't mean they're going "man, I can't wait to see Punk stand there for 15 seconds while the young bucks dive onto him and FTR".


----------



## Gn1212

Irish Jet said:


> *From the F4W/WON forum*


Is this user supposed to be credible? Paints a pretty bad picture for The Elite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566912815528566785
Meltzer's got y'all trapped right now. If you keep lying to yourselves and saying this is a work, you are admitting Meltzer reports fake news. If you consider Meltzer a legitimate source, you have to take this at face value and deal with the embarrassing realization that you've been wrong this whole time.*


----------



## Nothing Finer

At least the acronym works for "All Enemies Wrestling".


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566912815528566785
> Meltzer's got y'all trapped right now. If you keep lying to yourselves and saying this is a work, you are admitting Meltzer reports fake news. If you consider Meltzer a legitimate source, you have to take this at face value and deal with the embarrassing realization that you've been wrong this whole time.*


Tell us about Xero News and how Cornette isn’t racist…


----------



## Irish Jet

Gn1212 said:


> Is this user supposed to be credible? Paints a pretty bad picture for The Elite.


Have no idea. Just seen it circulate on reddit.

I think that’s Meltzer’s forum yeah?

I have heard from people that Cody’s departure wasn’t nearly as amicable as made out.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LMAO I cant stop laughing at the people saying this is a work and it's literally the same posters saying the Cody stuff was a work


----------



## Irish Jet

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566912815528566785
> Meltzer's got y'all trapped right now. If you keep lying to yourselves and saying this is a work, you are admitting Meltzer reports fake news. If you consider Meltzer a legitimate source, you have to take this at face value and deal with the embarrassing realization that you've been wrong this whole time.*


So both Punk and Steel attacked these clowns unprovoked and there’s not a word about ant retaliation. That’s not usually how fights work.

I could believe the three of them would confront Punk and that escalating into him throwing a punch but Dave is selling this to the cult like they were fucking assaulted. Absolutely garbage source for anything related to his boys. We know where his info comes from. Known for a long time.


----------



## Gn1212

LOTS OF STORIES OF BACKSTAGE FIGHT AT AEW PPV, HERE IS WHAT WE KNOW | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com





I appreciate Mike covering both sides of the story.

Dave and Sean essentially covered only one whereas Mike said The Elite went into Punk's locker room and outnumbered him.


----------



## The XL 2

That fight must of looked hilarious.


----------



## Irish Jet

Nearly the entire SC subreddit wants Punk fired.

Totally not a cult.


----------



## redban

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566912815528566785
> Meltzer's got y'all trapped right now. If you keep lying to yourselves and saying this is a work, you are admitting Meltzer reports fake news. If you consider Meltzer a legitimate source, you have to take this at face value and deal with the embarrassing realization that you've been wrong this whole time.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Also it doesn't take a rocket scientist as to why Steel was put into this and it was for just this. Punk obviously thought this was brewing to this point and brought Steel into it for back up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> LOTS OF STORIES OF BACKSTAGE FIGHT AT AEW PPV, HERE IS WHAT WE KNOW | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate Mike covering both sides of the story.
> 
> Dave and Sean essentially covered only one whereas Mike said The Elite went into Punk's locker room and outnumbered him.


*Well, would you look at that. That's the Observer, Fightful, AND PW Insider. All trusted sources on this website that confirmed at the very least a fight broke out between CM Punk and The Elite. PLEASE keep trying to spin this as a work. It's f** hilarious reading these posts.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

bdon said:


> Equally as bad as you fucks who kept insisting that MJF’s pipebomb wasn’t a work.
> 
> We all get our laughs.


Watch him still leave when his contract is up....You'll be laughed at more BdOn lmao


----------



## Uncle Iroh

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Watch him still leave when his contract is up....You'll be laughed at more BdOn lmao


What does that even mean?

It can still be a work and a contract can still expire. The voice recording of Khan at the end of All Out even said he's given him extra pay without extention.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I don’t really get how some people are 100% certain of anything regarding this right now especially after all the MJF stuff where everybody was guessing every situation under the sun.

We’re all just speculating and guessing based on what we know.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Uncle Iroh said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> It can still be a work and a contract can still expire. The voice recording of Khan at the end of All Out even said he's given him extra pay without extention.


So you don't think MJF wasn't upset this whole time and it was just him n Tony holding the puppet strings? Foolish 

MJF been home and playing hardball finally worked


----------



## Uncle Iroh

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So you don't think MJF wasn't upset this whole time and it was just him n Tony holding the puppet strings? Foolish
> 
> MJF been home and playing hardball finally worked


I think the whole thing from Vegas to now was a complete work, yes.

I believe MJF was off television a lot longer than planned due to Punks injury and we'd likely have got MJF vs. Punk at All Out instead.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566906702062051331
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566926773836812288
Punk was subtly letting everyone know that a smear campaign was commencing.*


----------



## Chan Hung

PW Insider reported that the backstage fight/brawl was legit. This is not a work.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Chan Hung said:


> PW Insider reported that the backstage fight/brawl was legit. This is not a work.


I don't remember that far back, but what were PW Insiders reports on MJF back in May?


----------



## Businessman

Nah Nick Jackson agreed to take a solid chair shot to his eye and get all cut up in order to progress this amazing storyline

I wonder if he'll press charges and have Ace Steel arrested just to keep the kayfabe going

iTz a wErk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wait, Ace bit my Matty???

I don’t care that it’s fake, fuck Ace!


----------



## omaroo

Saw punks part in the media scrum I just cant see how its a work let alone a worked shoot.

Seems a shoot and legit heat with him and and the elite and few others in the back.

Now we he of possible an altercation thats happened.

You know what your locker room split and having people choosing sides it will seriously fuck things up for AEW down the line.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rremember guys, IT'S A WORK!!! Look at this Oscar award winning acting by Tony Khan. He almost looks genuinely terrified and uncomfortable.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566864081306411010*


----------



## Uncle Iroh

This shit is so funny.

We got our wrestling back.


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Rremember guys, IT'S A WORK!!! Look at this Oscar award winning acting by Tony Khan. He almost looks genuinely terrified and uncomfortable.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566864081306411010*


Tell us again how MJF was gone.


----------



## Serpico Jones

This has been the best year of wrestling in quite some time.


----------



## Businessman

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Rremember guys, IT'S A WORK!!! Look at this Oscar award winning acting by Tony Khan. He almost looks genuinely terrified and uncomfortable.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566864081306411010*


That's actually quite amazing acting work, his facial expression game is on point

Who would have thought that Tony Khan was a goddamn thespian!


----------



## shadow_spinner

[PWInsider] Lots of Stories of Backstage Fight at AEW PPV, Here Is What We Know 

After Punk finished venting his heart out at the AEW All Out Media Scrum, he returned to his locker room, where there was an altercation.
Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks went to Punk's locker room and confronted him about his comments during the scrum.
There was a physical altercation with Punk and Matt and Nick Jackson.
No one sharing stories is quite sure who threw the first punch.
Kenny Omega was there but did not get into a physical altercation with Punk.
Ace Steel arrived and did get involved as his wife was in the vicinity of the incident, possibly even inside Punk's locker room as she was watching over Punk's dog Larry. Steel was said to have gotten physically involved.
A number of AEW staff and security hit the scene to break up the fracas and separate the Punk side from the Elite side.
Once the sides were separated, they continued to argue for some time before The Bucks and Omega exited the area of Punk's locker room. There was a lot of yelling from each side.
Tony Khan was not present at the incident at any point as he was still on stage for the media scrum.
At least one of the Bucks returned to the hotel late last night sporting a black eye.
We have heard from a number of people in the company backing one side and blaming the other. Some were backing Omega and The Bucks, given Punk's comments, feeling Punk's verbal statements led to the incident and he was the guilty party. Others were backing Punk and questioning why EVPs stormed into his locker room, placing Punk in a situation where he would be outnumbered and that their decision to go there was partly responsible.
Others are questioning how things will go down at TV this Wednesday given the situation involved the company's new champion, three EVPS and a Producer, all of whom are in positions of being leaders behind the scenes.
The Bucks and Omega left Chicago earlier today.
AEW is being very tight-lipped about the situation but the belief among those we've spoken with is the company is likely trying to determine where blame should be placed and what their course of action is going forward.
It should be noted that over the course of the day, some of the stories around the incident have gotten more and more fantastical and involved other names. In regard to FTR (who are close with Punk) and Hangman Page (close with the Elite, obviously), they were not present as they had all exited the NOW Arena after the PPV had concluded as they were not needed for the Media Scrum. They were not involved.
There were some who had sympathy for MJF, feeling the situation overshadowed his return angle that closed the PPV and that the entire scenario has now deflected the attention from the PPV itself.





__





LOTS OF STORIES OF BACKSTAGE FIGHT AT AEW PPV, HERE IS WHAT WE KNOW | PWInsider.com







pwinsider.com


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Serpico Jones said:


> This has been the best year of wrestling in quite some time.


It's been absolute carnage!


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Tell us again how MJF was gone.


I mean folk swore there was no way TK would let Cody do what he did if he was leaving. 

This year it's been 1-1 about validity of backstage beef being legit or worked.


----------



## Mister Abigail

So with the MJF stuff… They recorded a private conversation between MJF and Tony Khan about money and contracts then put that into a promo but it’s not a work…


----------



## bdon

Serpico Jones said:


> This has been the best year of wrestling in quite some time.





RapShepard said:


> I mean folk swore there was no way TK would let Cody do what he did if he was leaving.
> 
> This year it's been 1-1 about validity of backstage beef being legit or worked.


I take my L on Cody. I said it was all a shoot until a week before he actually left.

They pretend victory, because they don’t want to have discussions. They want to hear themselves speak and beat you over the head with their opinions.


----------



## Serpico Jones

First Vince McMahon is finally forced into retirement and now CM Punk is about to blow up the AEW locker room.

Both companies have been firing on all cylinders for the entire summer backstage shenanigans be damned.


----------



## bdon

Serpico Jones said:


> This has been the best year of wrestling in quite some time.


----------



## 3venflow

Unironically, maybe they should make Adam Cole a de facto locker room leader. By all accounts, he's one of the nicest guys in wrestling and everyone likes him. Even Punk who doesn't seem to like many people.

He could be the bridge between The Elite and Punk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566688052579377156


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Unironically, maybe they should make Adam Cole a de facto locker room leader. By all accounts, he's one of the nicest guys in wrestling and everyone likes him. Even Punk who doesn't seem to like many people.
> 
> He could be the bridge between The Elite and Punk.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566688052579377156


Everyone loves Tiny Tim.


----------



## Mr316

People still think this is a work? 😂


----------



## Yoshihiko

AEW All Out Media Scrum

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but from the media scrum at 1:15:12 Jericho tells Khan the police were called:
Chris: "We had to call the cops."
Tony: "What is going on?"
Chris: "Some shit went down."


----------



## Irish Jet

3venflow said:


> Unironically, maybe they should make Adam Cole a de facto locker room leader. By all accounts, he's one of the nicest guys in wrestling and everyone likes him. Even Punk who doesn't seem to like many people.
> 
> He could be the bridge between The Elite and Punk.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566688052579377156


Punk doesn’t really like Cole. Just his girlfriend.


----------



## redban

Yoshihiko said:


> AEW All Out Media Scrum
> 
> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but from the media scrum at 1:15:12 Jericho tells Khan the police were called:
> Chris: "We had to call the cops."
> Tony: "What is going on?"
> Chris: "Some shit went down."


I listened that part at full volume. There is no way you can determine what the hell Jericho whispered to Tony


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566925594750844935
@The Legit Lioness 

LFG!


----------



## RapShepard

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566925594750844935
> @The Legit Lioness
> 
> LFG!


This is going to be Jim dripping in his hate for The Elite. The funniest part is I can't see him getting along with Punk if they actually had worked together.


----------



## Yoshihiko

redban said:


> I listened that part at full volume. There is no way you can determine what the hell Jericho whispered to Tony


Maybe try with headphones, it's really quiet but you can make it out


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566844856797904901


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> This is going to be Jim dripping in his hate for The Elite. The funniest part is I can't see him getting along with Punk if they actually had worked together.


Maybe a case like with Steen and Generico. Praise for them as performers and workers, but difficult behind the scenes?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Uncle Iroh said:


> It's been absolute carnage!


Work or not I love this shit lmao 

WWE is even getting better too

Great time to be a wrestling fan!


----------



## The XL 2

I hope Omega and the Bucks take their ball and go home. The product will be much better.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Work or not I love this shit lmao
> 
> WWE is even getting better too
> 
> Great time to be a wrestling fan!


Dissecting shit just to prove another wrestling fan wrong sounds so stupid. 

Just enjoy the shit unfold.


----------



## Irish Jet

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566925594750844935
> @The Legit Lioness
> 
> LFG!


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566925594750844935
> @The Legit Lioness
> 
> LFG!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111
YAY!!!! LET’S CHEER THE RACIST WHO USES THE N WORD WITH A HARD R!!!


----------



## RapShepard

One Shed said:


> Maybe a case like with Steen and Generico. Praise for them as performers and workers, but difficult behind the scenes?


But that praise really is always prefaced with him patting himself on the back with a

"They thought they were stars in ROH and wouldn't listen to me. But now that they lost weight and removed the mask, look at them succeeding". 

With Punk being a Heyman type guy too, I could just hear Cornette ranting on him had he knew him personally 

"And this guy Punk.. I call him Puke always thought he was some big star and gods gift to wrestling. He couldn't work the ROH of Honor style so he had to be a ECW rip off and cuss and bleed to get any reaction. Then he couldn't hack it in WWE because he was an asshole and only got over by breaking kayfabe and then he left and embarrassed the business by getting his ass kicked twice in the UFC. He's apart of this stupid generation of wrestlers that ruined what I love.".


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> But that praise really is always prefaced with him patting himself on the back with a
> 
> "They thought they were stars in ROH and wouldn't listen to me. But now that they lost weight and removed the mask, look at them succeeding".
> 
> With Punk being a Heyman type guy too, I could just hear Cornette ranting on him had he knew him personally
> 
> "And this guy Punk.. I call him Puke always thought he was some big star and gods gift to wrestling. *He couldn't work the ROH of Honor style so he had to be a ECW rip off and cuss and bleed to get any reaction. Then he couldn't hack it in WWE because he was an asshole and only got over by breaking kayfabe and then he left and embarrassed the business by getting his ass kicked twice in the UFC. He's apart of this stupid generation of wrestlers that ruined what I love.".*


Exactly and these mf’ers will eat Jim’s praise of him up as being “real” and “right in line with what Jim values”.

…while also claiming Jim isn’t a racist.

Cult followings are fascinating.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566920014934024192
LMFAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bdon

Those Chicago streets sure are tough. Biting and hair pulling. How will this world survive if the Second City Saints want to fight everyone for supremacy..?


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Exactly and these mf’ers will eat Jim’s praise of him up as being “real” and “right in line with what Jim values”.
> 
> …while also claiming Jim isn’t a racist.
> 
> Cult followings are fascinating.


I already told you what I feel about the racist part. 

But for the points he does make, he bogs it down in only being able to see good business as what he likes. I mean whether you like The Elite or their style, that style got a 2nd national promotion built. For somebody who loves wrestling how can you hate that.


----------



## Aussierex

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566912815528566785
> Meltzer's got y'all trapped right now. If you keep lying to yourselves and saying this is a work, you are admitting Meltzer reports fake news. If you consider Meltzer a legitimate source, you have to take this at face value and deal with the embarrassing realization that you've been wrong this whole time.*


Such biased reporting - no mention of what EVPs did. They just stood there like angels?


----------



## Mister Abigail

Punk ‘Come into my locker room any time!’

oh but


----------



## TheDraw

I knew that there was a reason Punk's little promo/interview sounded familiar. This happened about close to a month ago in the UFC. Must have inspired him.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> I listened that part at full volume. There is no way you can determine what the hell Jericho whispered to Tony


Jericho definitely said there was stuff going down


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566920014934024192
> LMFAOOOOOOOOO


The irony of his last name being "Steel"


----------



## bdon

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The irony of his last name being "Steel"


Ace Charmin with all the hair pulling and biting


----------



## Peerless

So let me get this straight

This guy who no one has ever heard of had a once in a lifetime opportunity to go on the mic and hype up Punk in front of his home crowd and he decided to drop an f-bomb on national television.

A week later he decides to throw a chair at one EVP and then bite and pull the hair of another...

Why the fuck hasn't he been fired yet?


----------



## imscotthALLIN

This just gets better and better. I picture Tony hiding under the sheets like Kevin McCallister in Home Alone while all this is going on.


----------



## Peerless

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What promo is Punk talking about where Hangman "went into business for himself?"







Hangman dropping that "workers rights" line is what made Punk so butthurt. It's funny because NO ONE thought anything of it at the time. Punk just had to bring it up again.


----------



## bdon

Peerless said:


> Hangman dropping that "workers rights" line is what made Punk so butthurt. It's funny because NO ONE thought anything of it at the time. Punk just had to bring it up again.


Hangman broke Phil Brooks’ bitchass psyche.


----------



## Braylyt

Lmaoooo Omega's really out there biting people

This shit is great


----------



## bdon

Braylyt said:


> Lmaoooo Omega's really out there biting people
> 
> This shit is great


No, Ace Charmin bit Omega and pulled his hair


----------



## Braylyt

bdon said:


> No, Ace Charmin bit Omega and pulled his hair


That's not what the tweet implies. Where did you get that from?


----------



## bdon

Braylyt said:


> That's not what the tweet implies. Where did you get that from?


SRS and a few other reports


----------



## Good Bunny

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566925493017972736


----------



## Good Bunny

Poyser said:


> “Legit super kick” lmaoooo


Thrust Kick for all the martial arts enthusiasts


----------



## GarpTheFist

Peerless said:


> Hangman dropping that "workers rights" line is what made Punk so butthurt. It's funny because NO ONE thought anything of it at the time. Punk just had to bring it up again.



This didn't age well, as anyone with a brain predicted when he said it. Didn't stand with MJF either.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Irish Jet said:


> *From the F4W/WON forum*


This should be a bigger deal. Especially if the Bucks have indeed been sniff around WWE for jobs this summer


----------



## Good Bunny

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> This should be a bigger deal. Especially if the Bucks have indeed been sniff around WWE for jobs this summer


So Tony’s hands would be tied, assuming this is real. Fire Punk for attacking the EVPs? All while there’s a chance they leave the company for WWE?


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566952315122237441
The biggest twist is that low-key nobody at WWE wants either fired as they could end up in WWE, and they don't want them in WWE.


----------



## Saintpat

Good Bunny said:


> So Tony’s hands would be tied, assuming this is real. Fire Punk for attacking the EVPs? All while there’s a chance they leave the company for WWE?


You can’t blame anyone for leaving an unsafe work environment.

Yeah I know wrestlers have gotten into legit backstage fights for years but that isn’t today — standards are different and the world is different. People didn’t use to get leave for mental health or life balance days or whatnot either. Even if it’s a wrestling promotion, it’s still a company with national TV and should be treated as such.

(Speaking of which, and I haven’t heard this raised, but I wonder if some Discovery execs aren’t wondering what the hell they’ve gotten themselves into.)


----------



## OmegaPunk34

The Being of the Elite channel havent uploaded a video yet if this was a work they would have uploaded a video long time ago so for now everything feels like a true shoot


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566952315122237441


----------



## Good Bunny

OmegaPunk34 said:


> The Being of the Elite channel havent uploaded a video yet if this was a work they would have uploaded a video long time ago so for now everything feels like a true shoot


Quite the opposite. Make people think it’s a shoot. People like you.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

bdon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111
> YAY!!!! LET’S CHEER THE RACIST WHO USES THE N WORD WITH A HARD R!!!


Umm, you do realize he was quoting someone else here, right?


----------



## bdon

ireekofawesumnes said:


> Umm, you do realize he was quoting someone else here, right?


Wtf are you talking about? He is telling you his response to a question by someone else asking, “What do you want me to do..?”


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Uncle Iroh said:


> To clarify, this was on his Reckless Speculation podcast. He said that all of these were rumors that he had heard but could not confirm.


'Could not confirm' is their get out of jail free card. No matter how wrong or misinformed they are, as long as they include that phrase they are in the clear.

That is not saying they are always wrong. It's not all or nothing but after MJF returning last night, you'd think people would be more cautious to fall for this so quickly and expose themselves as guillible and naive but here we are.


----------



## OmegaPunk34

If this is real and the Elite leaves AEW i will stop watching Wrestling i only still watching for them it sucks that the dream match between Kenny and Punk will never happen but well nothing is perfect if they go to WWE i will not watch them because i havent seen WWE for a long time and i wouldnt like seeing them Jobbing to Roman and the Usos and im not interested in NJPW like before so if they are out im quit


----------



## Seafort

Perilous times for AEW. Khan needs to sit these people in a room and hash it out. Otherwise this company can quickly go the way of Impact.

Levesque has the purse strings and is more than willing - gleefully anticipating - absorbing the entire AEW roster to flesh out RAW, Smackdown, NXT North America, NXT Europe, and the other territories that he has planned. 

This can go south for AEW really, really quickly.


----------



## GarpTheFist

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566952315122237441



Funny how much that can also apply to aew's stans


----------



## stew mack

Top bins said:


> If legit then he would have to be suspended as Eddie Kingston was for putting his hands on Sammy. If Punk isn't suspended than indeed it's a work and fake news.



Eddie Kingston is fucking fat


----------



## Mr316




----------



## Mister Abigail

No idea why people give a shit about Cornette.


----------



## TheDraw

Mister Abigail said:


> No idea why people give a shit about Cornette.


He spits the truth. It's easy to see why fanboys don't like him though. The truth can be hard to listen too.


----------



## Saintpat

ripcitydisciple said:


> 'Could not confirm' is their get out of jail free card. No matter how wrong or misinformed they are, as long as they include that phrase they are in the clear.
> 
> That is not saying they are always wrong. It's not all or nothing but after MJF returning last night, you'd think people would be more cautious to fall for this so quickly and expose themselves as guillible and naive but here we are.


Where were people seeing reports that MJF was gone? I think there were (legit IMO) reports that he was unhappy about his contract and about people who weren’t as valuable as him or as featured as him making more money.

And I think that did come to a head. He skipped a meet and greet and there seemed to be some question of whether he’d show for the PPV. Make of that what you will. But the minute he showed up on Dynamite and cut a promo there was no question he was still under contract and still with the company.

He went home to cool off/take time off (there were reports that he wasn’t in a good place so maybe he needed a break). Maybe him and Tony worked things out financially so he’s satisfied or maybe he’s just back to keep working under his old contract.

But please link me reports (not posts by people on a message board) saying he was done with AEW, because I somehow missed those.


----------



## Mister Abigail

TheDraw said:


> He spits the truth. It's easy to see why fanboys don't like him though. The truth can be hard to listen too.


Well, I mean, you kind of have to be a fanboy to be listening to a wrestling podcast in the first place. You kind of have to be a fanboy to subscribe to Cornette ‘spitting the truth.’ Perhaps you’re not the same shade of fanboy you’re suggesting but a fanboy all the same.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Mister Abigail said:


> No idea why people give a shit about Cornette.


He's a nobody in the grander scheme of things, his fans act like they know who he is and have seen his work but all they know him from are his shitty podcast. I mean really, is he really all that important? Great manager, failed booker with SMW, one of the 10000 writers WWE has had, booker of ROH's worst era. I mean there's guys who have done 20 times more for the business than him and are way less toxic. Dude can talk and has built a toxic online fanbase on the back of that. That's about it. Even as a historian he is sub par, knows nothing about anything outside of the states, and the states is only about 10 percent of wrestling's history.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Tell it like it is said:


> He's a nobody in the grander scheme of things, his fans act like they know who he is and have seen his work but all they know him from are his shitty podcast. I mean really, is he really all that important? Great manager, failed booker with SMW, one of the 10000 writers WWE has had, booker of ROH's worst era. I mean there's guys who have done 20 times more for the business than him and are way less toxic. Dude can talk and has built a toxic online fanbase on the back of that. That's about it. Even as a historian he is sub par, knows nothing about anything outside of the states, and the states is only about 10 percent of wrestling's history.


It’s all the edge-lords who like him.


----------



## H.B.Rising

So people belive this is real then?


----------



## Nothing Finer

Tell it like it is said:


> He's a nobody in the grander scheme of things, his fans act like they know who he is and have seen his work but all they know him from are his shitty podcast. I mean really, is he really all that important? Great manager, failed booker with SMW, one of the 10000 writers WWE has had, booker of ROH's worst era. I mean there's guys who have done 20 times more for the business than him and are way less toxic. Dude can talk and has built a toxic online fanbase on the back of that. That's about it. Even as a historian he is sub par, knows nothing about anything outside of the states, and the states is only about 10 percent of wrestling's history.


I just like him because he's a great orator and delivers scathing and often hilarious criticisms of modern wrestling. I've got no interest in the wrestling history side of things besides the interesting stories, and I wasn't watching when he was active on TV. If he had never been paid to be involved in wrestling I'd still listen.


----------



## Lm2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> lol yes he would, if you truly believe otherwise you're delusional


He had the chance before he joined AEW, he turned it down my dude.


----------



## jobber77

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566912815528566785
> Meltzer's got y'all trapped right now. If you keep lying to yourselves and saying this is a work, you are admitting Meltzer reports fake news. If you consider Meltzer a legitimate source, you have to take this at face value and deal with the embarrassing realization that you've been wrong this whole time.*


Literally everyone thought mjf was gone ..now here we are. I love the dirtsheets getting exposed for buying what ever someone sells them


BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMAO I cant stop laughing at the people saying this is a work and it's literally the same posters saying the Cody stuff was a work


M.....j......f my dude everyone including most on here thought he was gone


----------



## One Shed

jobber77 said:


> Literally everyone thought mjf was gone ..now here we are. I love the dirtsheets getting exposed for buying what ever someone sells them
> 
> M.....j......f my dude everyone including most on here thought he was gone


Most on here definitely did not think MJF was actually gone.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566967052262318081

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDraw

Mister Abigail said:


> It’s all the edge-lords who like him.


AEW is suffering from all the problems he's been calling out for years. It's always after the fact when it's too late that this company and the super fanboys get the message.

You don't have to be an edge-lord to want to listen to someone who has some common sense. It's sad that people hate him so much that they won't give him credit the times he is right , which is 90% of the time.


----------



## bdon

TheDraw said:


> AEW is suffering from all the problems he's been calling out for years. It's always after the fact when it's too late that this company and the super fanboys get the message.
> 
> You don't have to be an edge-lord to want to listen to someone who has some common sense. It's sad that people hate him so much that they won't give him credit the times he is right , which is 90% of the time.


Racism tends to have that effect.


----------



## TheDraw

Tell it like it is said:


> He's a nobody in the grander scheme of things, his fans act like they know who he is and have seen his work but all they know him from are his shitty podcast. I mean really, is he really all that important?



Somebody who's done a whole lot more in the business than Dave Meltzer, the guy who AEW Fanboy Elite fans will glady slap his five star ratings alongside any AEW match he chose, that is until he started speaking ill of AEW.


----------



## Mister Abigail

TheDraw said:


> AEW is suffering from all the problems he's been calling out for years. It's always after the fact when it's too late that this company and the super fanboys get the message.
> 
> You don't have to be an edge-lord to want to listen to someone who has some common sense. It's sad that people hate him so much that they won't give him credit the times he is right , which is 90% of the time.


I want to believe you but I’ve seen the threads you post.


----------



## SparrowPrime

If Ace Steel hit someone. As a producer. He needs to be fired


----------



## Mister Abigail

@TheDraw 

example-‘It's official CM SKunk biggest crybaby b*tch in wrestling history’


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566972863969738752

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Mister Abigail said:


> @TheDraw
> 
> example-‘It's official CM PUSSY biggest crybaby b*tch in wrestling history’


FIFY*


----------



## Mister Abigail

bdon said:


> FIFY*


I was quoting his thread.


----------



## Geeee

throwing a chair at someone is a wrestling thing and not something you would do in an actual fight. Also, Ace Steel is not someone anyone ever even heard of until last week. All very sus.


----------



## Gn1212

Anyone find it interesting that we have detailed reports about what Ace Steel did or what Punk did but nothing on The Elite?
If I didn't know any better I would have thought Punk and Steel went around looking for Bucks and Kenny.


----------



## jobber77

Geeee said:


> throwing a chair at someone is a wrestling thing and not something you would do in an actual fight. Also, Ace Steel is not someone anyone ever even heard of until last week. All very sus.


Ace being on dynamite right before all out is super SUS


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566974658561335299
Lmfao, my guy knows it's AEW or nothing. 🤣
He has no interest going back to WWE if AEW folds.


----------



## bdon

jobber77 said:


> Ace being on dynamite right before all out is super SUS


Yes it is.


Mr316 said:


>


How goddamn funny is it that Brian Last is now talking about how they’ve been talking down Kenny and the Bucks being bullies backstage for a few years when that same mf’er was one of the first bitching about Cody Rhodes and was defending The Bucks and Kenny vs Cody.

Fucking people have no principles or backbone.


----------



## Saintpat

I have no doubt that Jericho has been trying to step into a leadership role backstage because he sees a lack of leadership (from the top) and wants to help out as a veteran who would seem to have everyone’s respect.

On the other hand, if this is what AEW looks like backstage _with_ a calming influence … damn.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Didn't read most of the posts here, it's too much.

This chaotic drama since the scrum makes it interesting for me, so over the top goofy funny fake with some touches of truth. There's so many posts here in under a day so I think others are interested in the bs like me. I kept watching the shows since the beginning but was kinda losing interest in wrestling again for awhile now since other stuff (non-wrestling) has been more entertaining and scandalous lately but, for good or bad, this drama with AEW revitalizes things for me at this exact moment in time.


----------



## NamelessJobber

What is "LARRY THE DOG"?


----------



## shadow_spinner

WWE talent on AEW drama (Fightful Select)

There were numerous WWE talent that reached out to Fightful to get the notes of what all went down.
One WWE talent said that if it was a work, it was one of the most elaborate works they've ever seen. A third talent said much of the same “If this Punk press scrum thing is a work.. bravo."
there was confusion from both of those as to why Tony Khan would not comment in the follow up about Punk bashing the EVPs and not providing clarity regarding the people who launched the company with him.
"You can't expect a lot of people here to have a lot of positive things to say about Punk, and I think he's aware of that and has probably come to peace with it," one talent who worked with Punk in the past said. "I feel like he's trying to run things there, and it looks like he's doing it."
Another top WWE name told us that if the parties involved don't put their issues aside and make money with it that "none of them have business talking about drawing houses or losing fans or interest.


----------



## Gn1212

NamelessJobber said:


> What is "LARRY THE DOG"?


Punk's dog. Apparently he was the one that bit Kenny's ear off.


----------



## lagofala

I wonder if Jericho has shares in AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Imao using a steel chair in a real fight. 

Did he make sure to hit him in the stomach first so he'd bend over?


----------



## GarpTheFist

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566967052262318081
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So punk will be suspended now for actual violence unlike Kingston who didn't do that, right? Or will tony keep playing favourites?


----------



## bdon

shadow_spinner said:


> WWE talent on AEW drama (Fightful Select)
> 
> There were numerous WWE talent that reached out to Fightful to get the notes of what all went down.
> One WWE talent said that if it was a work, it was one of the most elaborate works they've ever seen. A third talent said much of the same “If this Punk press scrum thing is a work.. bravo."
> there was confusion from both of those as to why Tony Khan would not comment in the follow up about Punk bashing the EVPs and not providing clarity regarding the people who launched the company with him.
> "You can't expect a lot of people here to have a lot of positive things to say about Punk, and I think he's aware of that and has probably come to peace with it," one talent who worked with Punk in the past said. "I feel like he's trying to run things there, and it looks like he's doing it."
> *Another top WWE name told us that if the parties involved don't put their issues aside and make money with it that "none of them have business talking about drawing houses or losing fans or interest.*


Yep.

I gotta say, I find it fucking hilarious listening to Punk try and downplay what those guys had done before he got there when he hasn’t exactly set the business side on fire.


----------



## Yoshihiko

"Hey Sean I have some insider info, everyone's acting immature and physically assaulting each other, and I am Chris Jericho is a calming presence and a natural locker room leader."


----------



## Gn1212

Yoshihiko said:


> "Hey Sean I have some insider info, everyone's acting immature and physically assaulting each other, and I am Chris Jericho is a calming presence and a natural locker room leader."
> 
> View attachment 132451


Someone needs to tweet this, it's gonna bang.


----------



## FrankieDs316

None of this shit would be happening in AEW if they had a boss who acted like a boss and not a friend.


----------



## The real Axel

GarpTheFist said:


> So punk will be suspended now for actual violence unlike Kingston who didn't do that, right? Or will tony keep playing favourites?


No because Kingston is a talentless blob while CM Punk is their biggest star. Certain punishments should not apply to him.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566974658561335299
> Lmfao, my guy knows it's AEW or nothing. 🤣
> He has no interest going back to WWE if AEW folds.


Who you talking about?


----------



## Gn1212

FrankieDs316 said:


> Who you talking about?


That was its own thread before it got merged. 
(It was Jericho)


----------



## FrankieDs316

Gn1212 said:


> That was its own thread before it got merged.
> (It was Jericho)


Gotcha.


----------



## bdon

So, do we know when this Ace Charmin was brought into the staff?


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> So, do we know when this Ace Charmin was brought into the staff?


It reminds me of Buffy the Vampire Slayer where all of the sudden Buffy randomly had a sister. Same deal CM Punk randomly has a trainer named Ace Steel. Maybe he is the key to unleashing some sort of ultimate evil upon AEW and needs to be protected by CM Punk.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566915547748392960


----------



## Lorromire

People in here are actually believing this shit lmao

Fuck, even Russo is falling for it


----------



## shadow_spinner

Gn1212 said:


> Anyone find it interesting that we have detailed reports about what Ace Steel did or what Punk did but nothing on The Elite?
> If I didn't know any better I would have thought Punk and Steel went around looking for Bucks and Kenny.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566967052262318081
Also from PWInsider:


> After Punk finished venting his heart out at the AEW All Out Media Scrum, he returned to his locker room, where there was an altercation.
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks went to Punk's locker room and confronted him about his comments during the scrum.
> There was a physical altercation with Punk and Matt and Nick Jackson
> No one sharing stories is quite sure who threw the first punch.
> Kenny Omega was there but did not get into a physical altercation with Punk.
> Ace Steel arrived and did get involved as his wife was in the vicinity of the incident, possibly even inside Punk's locker room as she was watching over Punk's dog Larry. Steel was said to have gotten physically involved.
> A number of AEW staff and security hit the scene to break up the fracas and separate the Punk side from the Elite side.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Lorromire said:


> People in here are actually believing this shit lmao
> 
> Fuck, even Russo is falling for it


Tbh work or shoot, I'm just tired of this shit. I want to get off of Mr Khan's wild ride


----------



## Lorromire

Tell it like it is said:


> Tbh work or shoot, I'm just tired of this shit. I want to get off of Mr Khan's wild ride


Then get off of it? It isn't like he's forcing you to ride it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Geeee said:


> It reminds me of Buffy the Vampire Slayer where all of the sudden Buffy randomly had a sister. Same deal CM Punk randomly has a trainer named Ace Steel. Maybe he is the key to unleashing some sort of ultimate evil upon AEW and needs to be protected by CM Punk.


I should be mad at this post alone just mentioning Buffy The Vampire Slayer. 😂


----------



## Tell it like it is

Lorromire said:


> Then get off of it? It isn't like he's forcing you to ride it.


Just tired of hearing it. But you're right going to get off this thread until I see some real updates and news


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> It reminds me of Buffy the Vampire Slayer where all of the sudden Buffy randomly had a sister. Same deal CM Punk randomly has a trainer named Ace Steel. Maybe he is the key to unleashing some sort of ultimate evil upon AEW and needs to be protected by CM Punk.


Reason I ask is this, if he only recently was hired when Punk returned, then there is our answer why Punk finally felt empowered to talk tough..


----------



## Lorromire

Tell it like it is said:


> Just tired of hearing it. But you're right going to get off this thread until I see some real updates and news


I get that, but again, it's not like you're forced to see it all. If it gets to be too much, just watch the actual shows and it'll all be a nice surprise.


----------



## NascarStan

Thing is Tony is pretty much fucked he cant punish Punk or The Elite because he has no leverage 

Suspend Punk and he will walk and go on every media outlet he can and bury the shit out of AEW or if the Cabana shit Punk is true could sue AEW for slander 

And The Elite could just request their release, go to WWE and bury AEW

Khan can't do shit other than make Ace Steel the fall guy and fire him


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Reason I ask is this, if he only recently was hired when Punk returned, then there is our answer why Punk finally felt empowered to talk tough..


Seems to be end of January/beginning of February this year. I believe Tony mentioned it at the Revolution media scrum too.






BACKSTAGE AT AEW DYNAMITE IS... | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## Saintpat

If you had told me 18 months ago that Ace Steel was going to be involved in a backstage brawl between a bunch of the top guys in AEW, I’d have asked why they gave Cesaro such a stupid name when he came over.


----------



## Mister Sinister

This is the biggest angle Omega and the Bucks have ever walked into. AEW has to do something with this as a story.
We actually have the elements of some layered storytelling here. Punk/MJF/Wardlow is still unfinished. And then you have Omega and the Bucks making themselves the villainous EVPs.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I have 2 questions I would like answered please...

1) Does Ace Steel have permission to talk to Colt Cabana?

2) Is the term "Second City Saints" allowed to be said on AEW television?


----------



## Sin City Saint

I know that I’m always the one to state that most of these reports are a work but unfortunately this one is legit. Can confirm. 

Would be AMAZING if Kahn could, in secrecy, get Punk & Cabana to - not necessarily bury the hatchet, but at least work together for some angles/matches. Was watching the PPV last night with some friends. I made the joke - what if Colt Cabana costs Punk the title? The Chicago-area fans would have lost their minds far more than the MJF reveal IMO.


----------



## GarpTheFist

The real Axel said:


> No because Kingston is a talentless blob while CM Punk is their biggest star. Certain punishments should not apply to him.



That's stupid. Everyone should be held accountable and to the same standards otherwise you are creating more backstage turmoil. Btw the same talentless blob was getting cheered over crybaby punk in their feud and also getting online support to win the match by the majority so how good is punk really when he gets outshined by a talentless blob while only 3 months into his comeback? That's incredibly pathetic.


----------



## Saintpat

GarpTheFist said:


> That's stupid. Everyone should be held accountable and to the same standards otherwise you are creating more backstage turmoil. Btw the same talentless blob was getting cheered over crybaby punk in their feud and also getting online support to win the match by the majority so how good is punk really when he gets outshined by a talentless blob while only 3 months into his comeback? That's incredibly pathetic.


Tony will fire Ace Steel.

It’s akin to when Michael Jordan would foul somebody and the ref would blow the whistle and call it on Jordan’s nearest teammate when the foul occurred to protect the league’s franchise player but also have the effect of penalizing the foul.


----------



## redban

The real Axel said:


> No because Kingston is a talentless blob while CM Punk is their biggest star. Certain punishments should not apply to him.


can you imagine working someplace where rules don’t apply to people equally. Imagine you work in an office where the boss enforces rules against the secretaries and mailroom staff but not the attorneys and accountants because the latter are “more important”


----------



## GarpTheFist

redban said:


> can you imagine working someplace where rules don’t apply to people equally. Imagine you work in an office where the boss enforces rules against the secretaries and mailroom staff but not the attorneys and accountants because the latter are “more important”



That's the lengths these idiotic punk fans will go to to defend him. No sane, fair, just person would ever agree to that. You need to keep big egos in check or they destroy the workplace. Vince didn't do that with shawn and he was a grade A scumbag to everyone. No self respecting person would want to work for a boss who picks favourites and doesn't apply the rules to everyone.


----------



## Hunter's Penis

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Punk is a douche


if being honest and exposing two faced people is douche then so be it.


----------



## bdon

Hunter's Penis said:


> if being honest and exposing two faced people is douche then so be it.


Everywhere he goes, people are two-faced and conspiring against him.


----------



## Not Lying

Jesus only 40% on Punk's side and he's 100% in the right?

fuck ya;ll bitch asses who do shit and expect not to be called out on it.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> Jesus only 40% on Punk's side and he's 100% in the right?
> 
> fuck ya;ll bitch asses who do shit and expect not to be called out on it.


Boo-fucking-hoo.

Some of us are adults and realize relationships, both good and bad, are two-way streets. Punk has this fucking problem everywhere he goes.


----------



## Municipal Waste

Ace Steel’s a legend for this one. Mans is getting HR’d and probably sued for this ride or die behavior.


----------



## kingfunkel

Not sure what Tony Khan can do here. He's given wrestlers EVP roles which he shouldn't have done. 
This will split the locker room, not necessarily by people on CM Punk's side but people who have been rubbed the wrong way by the elite. You have JR who is perfect in a talent relation role but it's been shown in the past that the elite and their friends have 0 respect for the likes of him.

Do you suspend everyone involved? While he set the precedent with Kingston, AEW is probably going to get its highest rated Dynamite in history. You need to take advantage of these extra eyes and try to convince some to stay. This could be a bigger opportunity than debuting someone or a gimmick match. 
There's problems in the locker room. There was rumours of unrest a long time ago, that wasn't being reported but Cornette and Last would always hint at. By giving the Elite power, Khan has let the inmates run the asylum... And it's finally biten him in the ass.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Reason I ask is this, if he only recently was hired when Punk returned, then there is our answer why Punk finally felt empowered to talk tough..


Ace has been there since earlier this year after he was released by WWE.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo.
> 
> Some of us are adults and realize relationships, both good and bad, are two-way streets. Punk has this fucking problem everywhere he goes.


Yeah his problems is people in America don’t expect to be called out on their shit and they lose their
Mind when they do and paint the truth teller as some bad one.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Ace has been there since earlier this year after he was released by WWE.


And it looks like Ace Steel is gone from AEW, but keep saying this is a work people lol..Also it's very telling there was no BTE today










(From Fightful)


----------



## RapShepard

Not Lying said:


> Yeah his problems is people in America don’t expect to be called out on their shit and they lose their
> Mind when they do and paint the truth teller as some bad one.


We get it everything bad happens to Punk, he's just being cool and then people use and abuse him lol.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567040038327959555


----------



## Cooper09

Ace Steel is a legend if that turns out to be true. Truly despise those pair of vanilla geeks called the Young Cucks. They make wrestling look embarrassing to watch!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566912815528566785
> Meltzer's got y'all trapped right now. If you keep lying to yourselves and saying this is a work, you are admitting Meltzer reports fake news. If you consider Meltzer a legitimate source, you have to take this at face value and deal with the embarrassing realization that you've been wrong this whole time.*


what if i think its a work and always thought Dave was a hack?

what then sassy pants?


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I'd be very surprised if anything even gets a mention in the next BTE


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566912815528566785
> Meltzer's got y'all trapped right now. If you keep lying to yourselves and saying this is a work, you are admitting Meltzer reports fake news. If you consider Meltzer a legitimate source, you have to take this at face value and deal with the embarrassing realization that you've been wrong this whole time.*


The people that think this is a work know Meltzer is a fraud.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> And it looks like Ace Steel is gone from AEW, but keep saying this is a work people lol..Also it's very telling there was no BTE today
> 
> View attachment 132455
> 
> 
> (From Fightful)


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## The real Axel

redban said:


> can you imagine working someplace where rules don’t apply to people equally. Imagine you work in an office where the boss enforces rules against the secretaries and mailroom staff but not the attorneys and accountants because the latter are “more important”


That's just the real world, bud. Scandals and whatnot will always be swept under the rug for the higher-ups and those who bring in the money.

AEW needs Punk more than he needs them and their clown owner agrees. It's not fair but it is what it is.


----------



## DUD

If this was real Andrade, Malakai, Miro, Swerve, Keith Lee, Buddy Matthews, Ruby Soho, William Regal and Bobby Fish would have been throwing chairs at people afterwards so they can get out there contracts.


----------



## DrewWrestlingFan

This is a work shoot lol


----------



## Martyn

kendo_nagasaki said:


> I'd be very surprised if anything even gets a mention in the next BTE


If there’s going to be a BTE this week. It’s usually coming out on mondays and that’s the first time ever they’re late with an episode.
They’re selling this work very well!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DrewWrestlingFan said:


> This is a work shoot lol


🤡🤡🤡


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what if i think its a work and always thought Dave was a hack?
> 
> what then sassy pants?


*Then you're calling Fightful and PW Insider liars for reporting the same thing.*


----------



## adamclark52

Show of hands : who had no idea that Ace Steel was employed by AEW before yesterday?


----------



## validreasoning

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Then you're calling Fightful and PW Insider liars for reporting the same thing.*


Insider have next to no sources. They copy stuff off observer and so on. They copied stuff I wrote on observer and put it on their front page


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

redban said:


> Look at this site. Do a google search on "CM Punk," "Colt Cabana," "Hangman Adam Page" etc. and see what comes up
> 
> It's getting buzz. That's why they did it


As I said it creates a buzz amongst hardcores. But so what really?

And whats the buzz? That AEW is a shitty toxic work environment full of scumbags and douchebags that make life miserable for everyone? The same shit AEW was meant to not engage in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> As I said it creates a buzz amongst hardcores. But so what really?
> 
> And whats the buzz? That AEW is a shitty toxic work environment full of scumbags and douchebags that make life miserable for everyone? The same shit AEW was meant to not engage in.


*The blind defenders spent the last 3 years selling AEW as a perfect WRASSLIN utopia for Indy guys and "misused" WWE rejects, just for their locker room culture to be 10x worse than WWE's.* *Now, they're trying to spin everything as a work because they can't fathom the idea that anyone could legitimately be miserable in what they perceive to be THE ideal wrestling environment.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Then you're calling Fightful and PW Insider liars for reporting the same thing.*


great - I am

but critically - I don't think they are liars - I think 'journalism' in wrestling has a very low standard and they are carnies themselves, chasing clicks, patreons and subs

imagine if you will - SRS fancies himself a reporter. Matt Buck tells him Punk tried to get Colt fired, and Colt confirms it. That is by his own admission all he needs to run a story - a source and a confirmation

now... think about this industry and how easy it is to work that situation. There is zero checks and balances.

SRS is not required to get multiple sources from different departments, he can't investigate on the ground and interview people on record - sending out his photographer to take photos of Nick's black eye

he can't get on the record statements

it is TOTAL bullshit and can be worked any and every day - its not journalism. If this is journalism, then the fucking pundits on the Theatre beat are journalists too

'Les Mis' Catherine Kelly had a rousing performance last nigh, 5 stars i feel'

J O U R N A L I S M

c'mon now...

If I was in wrestling, I'd be working the dirtsheets all the time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> great - I am
> 
> but critically - I don't think they are liars - I think 'journalism' in wrestling has a very low standard and they are carnies themselves, chasing clicks, patreons and subs
> 
> imagine if you will - SRS fancies himself a reporter. Matt Buck tells him Punk tried to get Colt fired, and Colt confirms it. That is by his own admission all he needs to run a story - a source and a confirmation
> 
> now... think about this industry and how easy it is to work that situation. There is zero checks and balances.
> 
> SRS is not required to get multiple sources from different departments, he can't investigate on the ground and interview people on record - sending out his photographer to take photos of Nick's black eye
> 
> he can't get on the record statements
> 
> it is TOTAL bullshit and can be worked any and every day - its not journalism. If this is journalism, then the fucking pundits on the Theatre beat are journalists too
> 
> 'Les Mis' Catherine Kelly had a rousing performance last nigh, 5 stars i feel'
> 
> J O U R N A L I S M
> 
> c'mon now...
> 
> If I was in wrestling, I'd be working the dirtsheets all the time


*At least you're keeping the same energy for once 😃

Now explain to the world how a guy getting fired after barely evading assault charges in real life makes this a work. He ain't working no more.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *At least you're keeping the same energy for once 😃
> 
> Now explain to the world how a guy getting fired in real life makes this a work. He ain't working no more.*


pfft, I always keep the same energy

who was fired - Ace?

the guy nobody knew was hired to begin with and was Punk's friend?

do I need to 2 + 2 = this shit? XD XD XD

ps> who said he was fired? AEW did a press release?


----------



## jobber77

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The blind defenders spent the last 3 years selling AEW as a perfect WRASSLIN utopia for Indy guys and "misused" WWE rejects, just for their locker room culture to be 10x worse than WWE's.* *Now, they're trying to spin everything as a work because they can't fathom the idea that anyone could legitimately be miserable in what they perceive to be THE ideal wrestling environment.*



And you and others spent months convinced mjf was leaving and Tony was dumb enough to give him free reign on the mic to leave 

Every locker room will has issues but 9/10 it won't be public knowledge when it happens 

Everybody reporting this are careful to use "unconfirmed" "rumors" " unofficial" as get out of jail free cards ..these dudes speculate more than anything


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

jobber77 said:


> And you and others spent months convinced mjf was leaving and Tony was dumb enough to give him free reign on the mic to leave
> 
> Every locker room will has issues but 9/10 it won't be public knowledge when it happens
> 
> Everybody reporting this are careful to use "unconfirmed" "rumors" " unofficial" as get out of jail free cards ..these dudes speculate more than anything


they are pundits who we crowned 'journalists'

the biggest issue I always have is that they have 10% facts - 90% opinion - but report it all as fact

especially Dave - he is the worst with it

Doesn't mean they don't speak from a place of knowledge - they are a part of the industry as much as wrestlers - but they are not journalists


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pfft, I always keep the same energy
> 
> who was fired - Ace?
> 
> the guy nobody knew was hired to begin with and was Punk's friend?
> 
> do I need to 2 + 2 = this shit? XD XD XD
> 
> ps> who said he was fired? AEW did a press release?


*Fightful reported he's not expected to return per multiple sources. Contrary to what you believe, their news over 95% accurate.*


----------



## jobber77

-Ace just so happened to show up on the dynamite before this to tell everyone who he was

-Tony made sure certain reporters were there to begin with

-the guy who ask the first question to Punk just so happen to have a history with Cabana and named him out of all the people he worked with when punk asked

-mjf ..Eddie both called out punk for being two faced when he first came back and saying this would happen

-this went down the very same night mjf came back


Too many red flags going on here saying work


----------



## kingfunkel

Has Ace officially been let go? I imagine CM Punk walking out if he was. Don't think there's a person who means more to Punk than Ace. Obviously not including his wife and dog.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Fightful reported he's not expected to return per multiple sources. Contrary to what you believe, their news over 95% accurate.*


'multiple sources'

2 people - Tony S and Ace himself.

2 people - Punk and Ace himself

2 People - Aubrey and Tony S

no room for a work here... no sir! NO SIR!

ps> I feel the need to point out 'not expected to return' is NOT a report. He is fired or he is not fired is a report - that is 50/50 booking BS

ok, he was not expected to return, but plans changed....

i mean


----------



## Aussierex

It’s a woot


----------



## jobber77

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 'multiple sources'
> 
> 2 people - Tony S and Ace himself.
> 
> 2 people - Punk and Ace himself
> 
> 2 People - Aubrey and Tony S
> 
> no room for a work here... no sir! NO SIR!



Sean also reported mjf was on a flight out before his last match ..lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

jobber77 said:


> Sean also reported mjf was on a flight out before his last match ..lol


shoot that turned into a work bro!

nobody's credibility is shot broo!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567098735381086208


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567098735381086208


mitigating circumstances your honour!

IT WAS BELIEVED he was on his WAY OUT! But then it was REVEALED he was just protecting his wife?!

WHO IS RIGHT? WHO IS WRONG?

find out this week on Dynamite!!!


----------



## jobber77

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mitigating circumstances your honour!
> 
> IT WAS BELIEVED he was on his WAY OUT! But then it was REVEALED he was just protecting his wife?!
> 
> WHO IS RIGHT? WHO IS WRONG?
> 
> find out this week on Dynamite!!!


Judging by who he follows.. Sasha simps group together


----------



## validreasoning

jobber77 said:


> And you and others spent months convinced mjf was leaving and Tony was dumb enough to give him free reign on the mic to leave


Join date 2 weeks ago. How do you know what others here spent past few months discussing....


----------



## jobber77

validreasoning said:


> Join date 2 weeks ago. How do you know what others here spent past few months discussing....


It's free to lurk my guy ..and this site is the top wrestlingforum that pops up


----------



## mazzah20

Loving this build to the Young Bucks/Omega vs Punk/Ace/MJF trios title match!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mitigating circumstances your honour!
> 
> IT WAS BELIEVED he was on his WAY OUT! But then it was REVEALED he was just protecting his wife?!
> 
> WHO IS RIGHT? WHO IS WRONG?
> 
> find out this week on Dynamite!!!


*Perhaps President MJF will cover it in his State of The Elite Address:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566935458470211585*


----------



## Jersey

If Ace steel bit me, he’s definitely gonna have dentures that’s for sure, my skin isn’t an edible.


----------



## zkorejo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x71ox2

Life imitates art. Or it's just a nod perhaps.


----------



## Irish Jet

Meltzer really has no shame. He's literally the Elite's propagandist.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Perhaps President MJF will cover it in his State of The Elite Address:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566935458470211585*


MJF is going to have a field day

must-see tv


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Honestly after thinking about it and researching, I am on the side of Punk, the EVP's are actually a bunch of overgrown children and I regret defending them. Punk was speaking facts and AEW would probably be better off without those clowns.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

(Credit to @M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 for originally posting.)

AEW is apparently facing legal issues now.

You will likely have seen by now that CM Punk made a series of very inflammatory comments about AEW’s EVPs in the post-All Out media scrum, and that these comments appear to have resulted in backstage physical altercation.
The latest reports are that punches were thrown, and that Punk’s trainer Ace Steel went one step further by allegedly throwing a chair, biting, and pulling people’s hair.


As a result of all this, it’s perhaps unsurprising to hear that the people involved in the fight could be facing serious legal consequences. Speaking on Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer noted no-one in AEW is allowed to talk about what happened due to “pending legal issues”.
Meltzer, who again confirmed the situation is not a work, said:


> “Nobody’s allowed to talk or wants to talk because there’s pending legal issues based on what happened. It is not a work at all, and you don’t have legal issues and police officers run in there [if it’s a work]. It’s not a work.
> “There’s a lot of legal situations involved, and it can be very messy, and I think that’s one of the reasons why no-one in AEW is allowed to talk about it. From a company standpoint, obviously no-one is talking, but they’re gonna have to at some point.”


In terms of how serious any legal repercussions may be, we will likely have to wait and see. Meltzer noted many people who were involved, or who witnessed the incident will want to tell their side of the story, but this cannot happen until any legal issues are dealt with first.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah…. This is shaping up nicely
> 
> hectic promos coming


Strap. the. fuck. in..



http://imgur.com/70sC8ID


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Irish Jet said:


> Meltzer really has no shame. He's literally the Elite's propagandist.


Idk, he's insinuated on the message board the Bucks have been talking to WWE asking about jobs in the last month or so. Don't really paint them in the best light. Might explain why Tony was nodding along during the scrum cause he know the Bucks are trying to leave.


----------



## omaroo

Cant believe some think this a work.

Theres hatred amongst certain groups at the back. 

The working environment is fucking toxic and was perceived the be one happy family in the back. Clearly all BS then.

TK is clearly the one responsible for this absolute fucking mess. He doesnt realise it now but potentially such shit like this can be a downfall for a company. He hasnt got the balls the stand up and make the hard decisions. He would rather be friends with everyone than be the boss that makes tough decisions.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> Yeah his problems is people in America don’t expect to be called out on their shit and they lose their
> Mind when they do and paint the truth teller as some bad one.


Yep. Everyone conspiring against CM PUSSY.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pfft, I always keep the same energy
> 
> who was fired - Ace?
> 
> the guy nobody knew was hired to begin with and was Punk's friend?
> 
> do I need to 2 + 2 = this shit? XD XD XD
> 
> ps> who said he was fired? AEW did a press release?


These fucking people, man.

None of us even knew Hangman was talking about Colt Cabana until these same dirt sheets filled in the details.


----------



## Geeee

Sapp, Meltzer and all the other hacks were in the building and are most likely reporting events that they or someone else on their staff actually saw happening. The question is whether these events were staged or not


----------



## Dr. Middy

You know, it makes sense that eventually somebody was going to use dirtsheets and wrestling media to their own benefit for storylines.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

Its a work just like the whole MJF situation. Tony would not let anyone go off script to bury 4 of AEWS biggest stars.AEW would be nothing without the Elite. If this isnt a work fine let the elite leave and come to wwe. Then AEW will die quck. There is no AEW without the elite, Jericho, and Cody. CM Junk is overrated and I hope he gets his face smashed again like he did in ufc.


----------



## Saintpat

With a strong authority figure like Billionaire Tony Khan in charge, you know Punk is going to be suspended.

So who’s going to be interim champ?


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

If this is not a work then CM Junk needs to go. Hes overrated. It seems like every company he goes to he has some problems. Hes a prima donna that does not deserve to be on top of the 2nd best promotion in the world.Kenny Omega,Danielson,Adam Cole are all better than him. Bryan should be the champ right now not this overrated piece of shit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> These fucking people, man.
> 
> None of us even knew Hangman was talking about Colt Cabana until these same dirt sheets filled in the details.


and even more - until CM Punk filled in the details... at the media scrum


----------



## zkorejo

MJF stuff wasn't a work to you guys either. 

"zzOoOMG h3z [email protected] go to the WWEeez!"

Same reporters reported and insisted it was real.

"zOomGg tickets of Plan3z was B00oked!"

"oOomGgaawd h3z Bruc3 Prichardz Son!"

Now they say "well.. it can always turn to a work".

Sure Cody stuff ended up being him leaving.. but Cody himself said after leaving, that some of it was work and some of it was real and he didn't leave because of anything but because Vince literally gave him everything he asked for.

Edit: Point is, no report will tell you if it's real or not. Because they are being fed scoops by people that's probably working the media too. And why would mediia report it? Because they love money. They do their job of confirming it and when it's confirmed they report.. what else they are going to do? Sit on the news because it might be a work?

Only time will tell if this is real or not.


----------



## Irish Jet

Of course it’s The Elite fanboys who are calling it a work lol.

Absolute denial.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and even more - until CM Punk filled in the details... at the media scrum


— The same media scrum where he immediately waltzed in, addressed Nick Hausman unprovoked, started asking HIM about Colt Cabana, because this same Nick Hausman asked TK about Colt Cabana at the ROH pay-per-view Death Before Dishonor on July 23rd.

— At this same media scrum, we have a fight occurring that involves “Punk’s best friend”, Ace Charmin, who no one even knew was part of the company until 11 days ago when Punk got squashed in a match that was randomly put together 7 days prior, which also happens to be the same day Punk does his shoot on Page.

— All at a time when Hunter is having people calling AEW talent left and right and riding his own honeymoon phase of sorts, which TK is admittedly not happy about.



IF you were to pull off an extravagant work aimed at going for broke and stealing WWE’s thunder, now would be the time to attack. Just IF…


----------



## TripleG

I'll say this. 

If its true that The Bucks, Kenny, and the rest of The Elite leaked and spread rumors to undermine people, then they fucked around with the wrong guy and found out. 

I'll also say, I think we're getting a little bit more clarity as to why Cody left.


----------



## Hunter's Penis

bdon said:


> Everywhere he goes, people are two-faced and conspiring against him.


so snakes and two face backstabbers aren't everywhere ???


----------



## Hunter's Penis

bdon said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo.
> 
> Some of us are adults and realize relationships, both good and bad, are two-way streets. Punk has this fucking problem everywhere he goes.


you sound like a Trump supporter. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## bdon

Hunter's Penis said:


> you sound like a Trump supporter.
> 
> I'm sorry.


You sound like a hermit who has never had interactions with real life people.

“I’m sorry.”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LOLLLLL - ok…. Now i might believe its all a shoot

the Redeemer has weighed in

(He just retweeted this)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528142722976075776


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LOLLLLL - ok…. Now i might believe its all a shoot
> 
> the Redeemer has weighed in
> 
> (He just retweeted this)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528142722976075776


Of course its a shoot mate

Believing otherwise is silly.


----------



## zkorejo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x7am6i

Fish wants the Taste of that roundhouse kick it seems.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LOLLLLL - ok…. Now i might believe its all a shoot
> 
> the Redeemer has weighed in
> 
> (He just retweeted this)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528142722976075776


All I need in life is my God, my hot, flexible wife and my belief that CM Punk is a bitch!


----------



## Cooper09

Matt and Nick


zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x7am6i
> 
> Fish wants the Taste of that roundhouse kick it seems.


More like that irrelevant loser wants a taste of that attention that's going around.


----------



## Geeee

zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x7am6i
> 
> Fish wants the Taste of that roundhouse kick it seems.


Interesting. Seems like Bobby Fish is leaving AEW not to go back to Hunter but to have a kickboxing match. Guess you gotta check off those bucket list items


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LOLLLLL - ok…. Now i might believe its all a shoot
> 
> the Redeemer has weighed in
> 
> (He just retweeted this)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528142722976075776


His tweet is from May 22nd? At least in my reality it is September 6th


----------



## shadow_spinner

Why are many here still adamant that this is a work? Are you guys still coping that the AEW Utopia is crumbling? Shit happens in the real world, every journalist talking about this have mentioned that this isn't a work.


----------



## 45banshee

I love how these people are.

CM PUNK: If you got a fucking problem with me say it to my fucking face. Cmon let's handle this like grown fucking men.

Also CM PUNK: I'm gonna get on this mic and go off script and blast Adam. Also gonna talk a bunch of shit in front of everyone expect who I'm talking about.....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> His tweet is from May 22nd? At least in my reality it is September 6th


he retweeted it today


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he retweeted it today


Oh ok. i dont use the twitter, so I didnt see it, thanks for clarifying 😘


----------



## RapShepard

shadow_spinner said:


> Why are many here still adamant that this is a work? Are you guys still coping that the AEW Utopia is crumbling? Shit happens in the real world, every journalist talking about this have mentioned that this isn't a work.


The real question is if it's a work how do you get excitement and intrigue back to this level let alone past it.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk vs. Omega should now be cultivated into the Bret vs. Shawn of AEW. You have the grounds for a 'real life' feud that becomes a great on-screen feud here, if neither of them walks/gets fired. Get FTR and the Bucks involved and voila.


----------



## bdon

45banshee said:


> I love how these people are.
> 
> CM PUNK: If you got a fucking problem with me say it to my fucking face. Cmon let's handle this like grown fucking men.
> 
> Also CM PUNK: I'm gonna get on this mic and go off script and blast Adam. Also gonna talk a bunch of shit in front of everyone expect who I'm talking about.....


CM PUSSY gonna CM PUSSY


----------



## MEMS

Don't you just think Triple H is watching this and laughing his ass off...


----------



## MEMS

zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x7am6i
> 
> Fish wants the Taste of that roundhouse kick it seems.


If you read the article it seems like it has nothing to do with the current drama.


----------



## Gn1212

MEMS said:


> Don't you just think Triple H is watching this and laughing his ass off...


Lol, no.

He just put out his first two PPVs or specials, whatever you wanna call them and people are talking about AEW.
This shit was trending while RAW was on.

Perhaps you may think he is vindicated but business wise he would've preferred if the spotlight was all on WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> The real question is if it's a work how do you get excitement and intrigue back to this level let alone past it.


easy peasy - (i still think its a work BTW, even with my earlier Miro thing)

have MJF go on the mic and do his thing

there is a very interesting power dynamic now - Punk on the one side / Elite on the other and MJF, the devil through the backdoor slinking back in

oh... and also launch that reality show - this shit's gold


----------



## Soul Rex

This is only a work if you believe it's a work.


----------



## 3venflow

Gang Warz 2022

The Elite vs. Punk/FTR(/Wardlow?) vs. MJF Army vs. BCC

Go full on reality by showing them beating the shit out of each other in the streets, at bars, in the parking lot. Make it look as real as possible, biting, curse words, the works, instead of nicely structured segments in the ring. Leak stuff to the dirt sheets but make sure it's all worked. Then you're harnessing this 'creative tension' as TK called it into something beneficial to the product.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Gang Warz 2022
> 
> The Elite vs. Punk/FTR(/Wardlow?) vs. MJF Army vs. BCC
> 
> Go full on reality by showing them beating the shit out of each other in the streets, at bars, in the parking lot. Make it look as real as possible, biting, curse words, the works, instead of nicely structured segments in the ring. Leak stuff to the dirt sheets but make sure it's all worked. Then you're harnessing this 'creative tension' as TK called it into something beneficial to the product.


I’d be all in.


----------



## Cooper09

MEMS said:


> Don't you just think Triple H is watching this and laughing his ass off...


HHH is watching reruns of the Golden Girls before he watches an episode of AEW. He isn't Tony 'obsessed with WWE because he has a very small micro penis' Khan.


----------



## Mr316

There’s a rumor going around that CM Punk might have injured himself during the altercation.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Mr316 said:


> There’s a rumor going around that CM Punk might have injured himself during the altercation.


What an absolute 🤡


----------



## 3venflow

BTW, Miro was reported to be one of the most popular guys backstage in AEW. If he's siding with the Elite here, it's not good for Punk as it means many of the boys will too.


----------



## Mr316

Yeah…we might have seen the last of Punk in AEW at All Out.


----------



## Saintpat

Mr316 said:


> There’s a rumor going around that CM Punk might have injured himself during the altercation.


Sounds like a work.

Maybe he doesn’t want to go back — at least not yet — so he can say he’s hurt. Or maybe he’s suspended or expecting to be so this way he can play it off as ‘I wasn’t going to be able to wrestle anyway, joke’s on you … keep the checks coming Tony.’


----------



## RainmakerV2

It's not stealing Hunters Thunder lmao. It stole MJFs.


----------



## MEMS

Cooper09 said:


> HHH is watching reruns of the Golden Girls before he watches an episode of AEW. He isn't Tony 'obsessed with WWE because he has a very small micro penis' Khan.


I don't care what he says on tv, he's absolutely monitoring the main happenings in AEW. He may not be watching every show but he's monitoring.


----------



## Irish Jet

*According to SRS on Twitter, Hoffman Estates PD (local police) say they were never called for the "backstage incident" at All Out.*

A WORK IS BACK ON THE MENU BOYS!!!


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Interesting that there are certain wrestlers in WWE that were reached out to (I imagine Elite friends like Cody, Owens etc) thinking this would be one hell of a work


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Mr316 said:


> There’s a rumor going around that CM Punk might have injured himself during the altercation.


Well he most definitely got a knock in the main event match.

Landed on his elbow during a dive, he was holding it quite a bit throughout the match and had it all iced up at the scrum.


----------



## Kishido

I still ask myself who the fuck bites. And yeah I am aware that Mike Tyson has done it. 

That's really... Well embracing


----------



## GarpTheFist

3venflow said:


> View attachment 132483
> 
> 
> BTW, Miro was reported to be one of the most popular guys backstage in AEW. If he's siding with the Elite here, it's not good for Punk as it means many of the boys will too.



Good. Punk needs to go. He is only a temporary "draw" anyway, if elite walks then at least half of the audience walks with them. Punk is no austin that he's worth all of them. You can easily build acts like wardlow, mjf, acclaimed into draws.


----------



## Gn1212

3venflow said:


> View attachment 132483
> 
> 
> BTW, Miro was reported to be one of the most popular guys backstage in AEW. If he's siding with the Elite here, it's not good for Punk as it means many of the boys will too.


Wasn't it known Miro doesn't like Punk? Punk ridiculed that cuck story with Rusev and Lana when he was on FOX.
Miro is also besties with Ryback, so you can imagine he isn't gonna be all buddy, buddy with him.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Mr316 said:


> I’d be all in.


----------



## Saintpat

Irish Jet said:


> *According to SRS on Twitter, Hoffman Estates PD (local police) say they were never called for the "backstage incident" at All Out.*
> 
> A WORK IS BACK ON THE MENU BOYS!!!


Police word things very carefully in talking to the press.

The report is “were not dispatched to the arena after teh show.”

Which makes sense and also doesn’t tell us anything because according to eyewitnesses (i.e. wrestling press people who were there), members of the police department were already at the show.

Many arenas require promoters (wrestling, concert, boxing, MMA, etc.) to pay for a certain number of police officers to be on site for security purposes, as opposed to only having some college football players in shirts with ‘security’ written across the back.

So this tells us nothing about whether there was or was not an incident — and there’s also the possibility that no one called the police. Wrestlers tend not to do that when they brawl backstage.

I mean there are countless tales of wrestlers fighting (Jericho and Brock comes to mind) but are we assuming those are all lies if no one called the police?


----------



## Saintpat

GarpTheFist said:


> Good. Punk needs to go. He is only a temporary "draw" anyway, if elite walks then at least half of the audience walks with them. Punk is no austin that he's worth all of them. You can easily build acts like wardlow, mjf, acclaimed into draws.


I’m not saying you’re wrong, but in this hypothetical if the Elite walked … to WWE, would half the audience start watching/attending WWE?


----------



## 3venflow

If true, this is something he should be able to work through to at least drop the belt to MJF, isn't it?


----------



## NascarStan

GarpTheFist said:


> Good. Punk needs to go. He is only a temporary "draw" anyway, if elite walks then at least half of the audience walks with them. Punk is no austin that he's worth all of them. You can easily build acts like wardlow, mjf, acclaimed into draws.


Elite lost 200k viewers last time the main evented

At no point are they the draws, when the company started it was Jericho and Mox who were the main attraction 

Then over time MJF started drawing, Punk and Bryan is the one who took AEW to the next level


----------



## zkorejo

3venflow said:


> View attachment 132487
> 
> 
> If true, this is something he should be able to work through to at least drop the belt to MJF, isn't it?


If he hurt his bicep it was during the match with Mox. I remember him checking his bicep over and over again and then doing a pushup while they were brawling on the outside.


----------



## Irish Jet

Saintpat said:


> Police word things very carefully in talking to the press.
> 
> The report is “were not dispatched to the arena after teh show.”
> 
> Which makes sense and also doesn’t tell us anything because according to eyewitnesses (i.e. wrestling press people who were there), members of the police department were already at the show.
> 
> Many arenas require promoters (wrestling, concert, boxing, MMA, etc.) to pay for a certain number of police officers to be on site for security purposes, as opposed to only having some college football players in shirts with ‘security’ written across the back.
> 
> So this tells us nothing about whether there was or was not an incident — and there’s also the possibility that no one called the police. Wrestlers tend not to do that when they brawl backstage.
> 
> I mean there are countless tales of wrestlers fighting (Jericho and Brock comes to mind) but are we assuming those are all lies if no one called the police?


I know I’m only fucking with people saying it’s a work.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> View attachment 132483
> 
> 
> BTW, Miro was reported to be one of the most popular guys backstage in AEW. If he's siding with the Elite here, it's not good for Punk as it means many of the boys will too.


Again I say, “Imagine CM Pussy has actual friends!”

And it isn’t surprising that Miro is that guy. That’s the guy Tony needs to be handing extra money to anytime one of the boys want to test TK’s power.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Yeah…we might have seen the last of Punk in AEW at All Out.


One can only hope.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> easy peasy - (i still think its a work BTW, even with my earlier Miro thing)
> 
> have MJF go on the mic and do his thing
> 
> there is a very interesting power dynamic now - Punk on the one side / Elite on the other and MJF, the devil through the backdoor slinking back in
> 
> oh... and also launch that reality show - this shit's gold


But when you reveal

"Lol nah that's all a work, no we're just going to have a regular wrestling feud... Why else would we be working each other."


----------



## NascarStan

Mr316 said:


> Yeah…we might have seen the last of Punk in AEW at All Out.


How many matches did he have in Dynamite and ppv

He can make Ring of the Hawk


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Sounds like a work.
> 
> Maybe he doesn’t want to go back — at least not yet — so he can say he’s hurt. Or maybe he’s suspended or expecting to be so this way he can play it off as ‘I wasn’t going to be able to wrestle anyway, joke’s on you … keep the checks coming Tony.’


If it isn’t a work, then he doesn’t want to go back cause CM PUSSYBOY might have stand up for himself and speak to Hangman face-to-face.

Not everyone is a Nick or Matt Jackson.


----------



## Kishido

I hope all of them will end jobless... 

There no ONE truth. EVPs are shit doing stuff and CM Punk is talking too much shit as well. Unprofessional to the max. Hell Bret vs Shawn was more professional than this shit.

Tony sits there under cocaine and does nothing really. 

Cody can be glad that he is gone from this shit 

If it's a work... They are overdoing it after the MJF stuff and damaging themselves with it


----------



## Attlaxus

Work or not. Everyone is talking about AEW and will be watching Wednesday night.


----------



## GarpTheFist

NascarStan said:


> Elite lost 200k viewers last time the main evented
> 
> At no point are they the draws, when the company started it was Jericho and Mox who were the main attraction
> 
> Then over time MJF started drawing, Punk and Bryan is the one who took AEW to the next level



Because trios matches always lose viewers, doesn't matter who is in them. Go to the ratings thread and you'll find that a trios match involving punk also lost viewers. Now ofc punk is a bigger draw that brings in the extra viewers aside from the 900k base Audience that watches but the thing is that the elite were the ones who brought that base audience in the first place. Let me be clear that I'm no fan of either side but losing the elite would be a huge blow to aew. Meanwhile they can still recover if they have elite, mox, bryan etc.


@Saintpat

That's tricky. Most of that audience is the anti-wwe crowd so wouldn't they feel betrayed if the elite went to WWE? Many of the users here including @Evenflow have said that they will follow the elite wherever they go and stop watching aew so he can probably provide a better answer as he is also part of the same anti-wwe crowd. In the best case you'd hope that their audience can get over the anti-wwe mentality and still follow them to wwe as well but they surely won't be watching aew without the elite.


----------



## bdon

NascarStan said:


> Elite lost 200k viewers last time the main evented
> 
> At no point are they the draws, when the company started it was Jericho and Mox who were the main attraction
> 
> Then over time MJF started drawing, Punk and Bryan is the one who took AEW to the next level


Tell me you only parrot what Cornette says without telling me you only parrot what Cornette says.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Gang Warz 2022
> 
> The Elite vs. Punk/FTR(/Wardlow?) vs. MJF Army vs. BCC
> 
> Go full on reality by showing them beating the shit out of each other in the streets, at bars, in the parking lot. Make it look as real as possible, biting, curse words, the works, instead of nicely structured segments in the ring. Leak stuff to the dirt sheets but make sure it's all worked. Then you're harnessing this 'creative tension' as TK called it into something beneficial to the product.


Now I am imagining Danhausen walking around the arena with a camera and in every area backstage there is guys fighting, but some how Danhausen keeps avoiding everyone. Lol.

Honestly, that would be a great scene. If you wanted to make this whole thing go from shoot to work, a company wide brawl where everyone is fighting would be pretty interesting. Just go complete and total chaos.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Yeah…we might have seen the last of Punk in AEW at All Out.


lol no, Punk earns them way too much money


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567204241604853762


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

30K views on this thread, wow.


----------



## Mr316

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> lol no, Punk earns them way too much money


If Punk decides to stay home. There’s nothing Tony can do about it.


----------



## zkorejo

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567204241604853762


Reason for suspension: "Why did you guys break them apart? Suspended!"


----------



## bdon

Kishido said:


> I still ask myself who the fuck bites. And yeah I am aware that Mike Tyson has done it.
> 
> That's really... Well embracing


Ace CHARMIN apparently. 

S-O-F-T


Gn1212 said:


> Wasn't it known Miro doesn't like Punk? Punk ridiculed that cuck story with Rusev and Lana when he was on FOX.
> Miro is also besties with Ryback, so you can imagine he isn't gonna be all buddy, buddy with him.


Who IS friends with CM PUSSY!?


GarpTheFist said:


> Because trios matches always lose viewers, doesn't matter who is in them. Go to the ratings thread and you'll find that a trios match involving punk also lost viewers. Now ofc punk is a bigger draw that brings in the extra viewers aside from the 900k base Audience that watches but the thing is that the elite were the ones who brought that base audience in the first place. Let me be clear that I'm no fan of either side but losing the elite would be a huge blow to aew. Meanwhile they can still recover if they have elite, mox, bryan etc.
> 
> 
> @Saintpat
> 
> That's tricky. Most of that audience is the anti-wwe crowd so wouldn't they feel betrayed if the elite went to aew? Many of the users here including @Evenflow have said that they will follow the elite wherever they go and stop watching aew so he can probably provide a better answer as he is also part of the same anti-wwe crowd. In the best case you'd hope that their audience can get over the anti-wwe mentality and still follow them to wwe as well but they surely won't be watching aew without the elite.


I don’t speak for everyone when I say this, but…

I have never been an active member of a WWE TV audience. I watched them when Sting was there. A short month or two (as a way to know wtf my nephew was talking about when he wouldn’t shut up about wrestling) after some mania that had Asuka and Charlotte on it.

I have always found the WWE to be the drizzling shits and not a place where the cool wrestling was, because they made their wrestlers out to be more like celebrities than competitors.

But if The Elite waltz onto Monday Night Raw, I will be right with them. I waited nearly 2 decades for wrestling to return to the TNT station. I was happy to see they attempted to capture the essence of WCW. Not everything felt like the same match with the same looking dudes.

Then I went down the rabbit hole to discover how this had all come about. How Cody had made that initial bet with Dave. How Kenny had captured the wrestling world’s imagination in Japan. How the Bucks had made all of this money. All of them doing all of these great things without bending at the knee to Vince McMahon.

If The Elite walk due to being unable to work with Punk, after I have bitched about the show feeling more and more like a WWE show since November 2021 when Kenny went down, then I have no reason to stay and watch Punk pretend to be Hogan (another fucking prick asshole mf’er who I despise for ruining WCW), why would I want to watch a show TRY and outdo the WWE at WWE-style shows?

Forced to choose between that and following The Elite, I might as well go finish watching The Elite conquer the wrestling world as that is a far new story compared to CM “That doesn’t work for me, brother” PUSSY.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

Saintpat said:


> I’m not saying you’re wrong, but in this hypothetical if the Elite walked … to WWE, would half the audience start watching/attending WWE?


You damn right because AEW would be boring without the Elite. Dont get me wrong they still have a great troster without the elite and would still have great matches but if the elite with Kenny Omega, and The Bucks showed up on Monday Night Raw that would kill AEW lol. I know this is likely a work but I kinda hope its not.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

zkorejo said:


> Reason for suspension: "Why did you guys break them apart? Suspended!"


----------



## Saintpat

Mr316 said:


> If Punk decides to stay home. There’s nothing Tony can do about it.


Punk is going to stay home. When Tony asks what his injury is, he’s going to say it’s a … HANGnail.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> But when you reveal
> 
> "Lol nah that's all a work, no we're just going to have a regular wrestling feud... Why else would we be working each other."


well - it will always come down to that at some point

you cannot not have it pay off in the ring in a match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If you watch BTE - and you listen to the Dark Order segment where Johnny is talking about mad fist fights

and you watch the end, where Nick is biting the plate of pizza

then you know.... its scripted


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567205487115993094

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567205505356939264


----------



## zkorejo

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> View attachment 132488


Well if he tore his bicep while getting pulled apart, they kind of saved his ass from further injuries.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Saintpat said:


> Punk is going to stay home. When Tony asks what his injury is, he’s going to say it’s a … HANGnail.


Punk might be hurt again if you read above


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If you watch BTE - and you listen to the Dark Order segment where Johnny is talking about mad fist fights
> 
> and you watch the end, where Nick is biting the plate of pizza
> 
> then you know.... its scripted


Didn't even make that connection.


----------



## Saintpat

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567204241604853762


Ace Steel and Larry the Dog have been suspended til further notice.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567206975578030081


----------



## zkorejo

Saintpat said:


> Ace Steel and Larry the Dog have been suspended til further notice.


Wait are we sure it was Ace Steel that bit someone or was it Larry? Latter would make more sense.


----------



## Saintpat

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Punk might be hurt again if you read above


Or it may be a work.

He can basically say he’s injured, get some quack to say he has elbow stiffness and can’t work and sit home and drink Pepsi and get paid (provided he’s not fired). It’s an easy way to take himself out of the situation, an indirect threat that he might not come back if Tony doesn’t do things his way and a way to write him off TV either way.

Who you got for interim champ?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567206975578030081


I'm on Punk's side, The elite are overgrown children


----------



## Saintpat

zkorejo said:


> Wait are we sure it was Ace Steel that bit someone or was it Larry? Latter would make more sense.


Steel totally framing Larry for the bite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567205487115993094
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i said earlier this is a great way to get the EVP titles off the Elite

all the fed fam in the comments on their TRIOS win is 'you booked yourself to win'

now this will never be the case again


----------



## Gn1212

Not particularly surprised people some in AEE want Punk to be fired, lol.
They want his spot. 🤣


----------



## zkorejo

Saintpat said:


> Steel totally framing Larry for the bite.


I think Steel is secretly jealous of how much Punk cares for Larry and wants his spot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm on Punk's side, regardless of whether it's real or not, because even assuming what he said was true it sounds like it was either continue eating shit and say nothing OR finally defend himself by discrediting those trying to discredit him.

If it's real, while Punk isn't completely in the right here and certainly has shown to be somewhat of a toxic personality, it sounds like this stems from issues due to a real life situation. Punk/Colt's issues led to Colt getting moved off AEW television. Punk might not have had anything directly to do with it - he might have just told Khan he'll never want to be in the same program as Cabana and leave it at that. Tony might've felt it was just better to move Colt to ROH to keep him and Punk fully separate.

Hangman takes issue with it, doesn't directly confront Punk about it on screen but does bring up vague "worker's rights" issues that Punk would be a hypocrite on if he got Cabana fired (after Punk defended Sasha and Naomi). Hell, maybe Hangman confronted Punk about it backstage directly, Punk didn't really respond the way Hangman wanted and Page then "went into business for himself" after that. Punk's point in Page "almost jeopardizing a million dollar house" is more probably speaking about that if Page said that about the wrong big star, that could've killed that main event.

So Punk then works with Page, wins the belt, and meanwhile backstage Page never apologizes (he feels he didn't need to). More over, Page probably got Young Bucks involved as well, and maybe Omega too in some way (not sure if he was around backstage at the time) and the issue escalates from there. Page didn't apologize, doubled down on what he felt, and to Punk things didn't get resolved like they should've. So now Punk is pissed, and cut the promo he did a few weeks ago on Page as a "receipt" for what Page said to Punk during that "shoot" promo Page did during their feud.

Things escalate more and Punk's probably been dealing with that for the last few weeks. Additionally, this is where The Elite get underhanded, they feed stories to these people that report these stories to try and make Punk look like the bad guy. Punk sees this as a childish way to deal with it, so Punk finally addresses it last night at the press conference. Maybe he felt he'd rather air these thoughts out on an official AEW stream rather than some random interview. Regardless, I wouldn't say what Punk did was professional so it is a bit hypocritical to call others out for being unprofessional/children but I also see where he's coming from... if everything he's saying is true. Assuming he was holding back, he was trying to handle things "the right way" and was getting nowhere, he felt at this point he had no choice and he needs to defend himself publicly if Elite are telling their side through journalists. Punk doesn't see that as the way to go, he'd rather air his thoughts himself.

That's the thing about this whole situation if it's all real - feels like we're still missing some pieces and have to make assumptions. There's a lot of ifs here, and the truth as usual is probably somewhere in the middle. I think if we're really going back to square one, it's simply that Punk and Page tried to do worked-shoot promo, Page said something that hit a very sore spot for Punk, that Punk might've assumed Page knew not to go to, and then things spiraled from there.



And if it's all a work... well I'm team Punk definitely because no one from The Elite is on Punk's level as a talent or anywhere close.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567205505356939264


From Fightful Select:



> It was confirmed to us that Ace Steel bit Kenny Omega, CM Punk threw punches, and a chair hit Nick Jackson in the eye. However, there are conflicting views on who started it. Some we spoke with believed that Punk should have expected to be confronted after the things he said. Another person said that Omega and Young Bucks aggressively approached the locker room in what Punk could have construed as a 3-on-1 attack. We're told that the situation went on for "about six minutes," with Brandon Cutler, Christopher Daniels and Pat Buck trying to diffuse the situation.
> 
> Thus far, none of the roster or media we've reached out to have admitted to hearing from Tony Khan since the melee happened. We were told by another person high up in the company to not expect to hear much officially in the day that followed due to possible legal issues. Fightful heard back from Hoffman Estates Police Department, who said "Hoffman States Police Department does not have any police reports, nor any documentation that police were requested, during AEW All Out event for anything that allegedly occurred backstage. The only police response at the event was regarding a family issue in the audience."
> 
> 
> Almost unanimously, the talent that we've spoken to haven't been in favor of the way CM Punk handled things at all that evening. Even talent that typically would back Punk up either said that's not what they would have done, or haven't commented to us.
> 
> We have heard the rumors of Punk sustaining an injury during the melee. The rumor has been echoed as "heard of" from people in the company, but we've not confirmed this.
> 
> There are several wrestlers who are not sure of their creative for Wednesday's AEW Dynamite as a result of this. Several longtime AEW stars said they don't understand how Punk couldn't be let go after this.
> 
> After we spoke on the Fightful post show about talent taking issue in the past about Hangman Page for working stiff, several readers tried to tie the two situations. We haven't heard of any connection, and we were told last year that Arn Anderson spoke with Page and let him know to lighten up. Page, even then, was generally well liked outside of that situation that saw a couple of wrestlers end up injured. We're told that wasn't connected to this, and that most thought Hangman Page and CM Punk got along well until this Spring.
> 
> There is some sympathy as it relates to MJF's return for some, but everyone was generally left in the dark regarding MJF's status for months and said it mirrored that of Punk winning the title in Vegas, and Wardlow beating him, but everyone speaking about MJF. Those we spoke to had not heard of any heat between MJF and Punk prior to Punk basically mentioning MJF as one of the stubborn kids he had to work with.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Can definitely see Ace Steel biting people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064546061023305728


----------



## Saintpat

Dynamite this Wednesday early run sheet:

MJF 90-minute promo (starting with calling Punk out to the ring when he’s home suspended)

Triumphant return of Jeff Hardy.

20-minute 15-man tag match with no finish


----------



## Prized Fighter

If it is a work:

You fire Ace Steel for the time being to sell it and bring him back down the line once everyone knows what is going on
Punk should be kayfabe fired and refuse to give the title back and hold it hostage
The Elite should be suspended for 30 days.
MJF cuts a promo on Wednesday that takes a shot at Punk and maybe even the EVPs

If this is legit:

You fire Ace Steel for real and never let him at a AEW show
Suspend Punk and strip him of the title. If he walks over it, then so be it. If he refuses to smooth things over then TK will have to discuss an exit plan for him
The Elite have to be suspended as well. 30 days minimum for unprofessional behavior and exacerbating an already tense situation. Strip them of the Trios Titles, if they refuse to accept the suspension
You throw huge money at MJF and hope you can get an extension to retain a top level performer. Let him open Dynamite to cut a face promo.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

Kishido said:


> I hope all of them will end jobless...
> 
> There no ONE truth. EVPs are shit doing stuff and CM Punk is talking too much shit as well. Unprofessional to the max. Hell Bret vs Shawn was more professional than this shit.
> 
> Tony sits there under cocaine and does nothing really.
> 
> Cody can be glad that he is gone from this shit
> 
> If it's a work... They are overdoing it after the MJF stuff and damaging themselves with it


If its a work which I’m sure it is, its definitely going to help the ratings. Not a fan of Punk but Punk vs Omega would be a match that could be a once in a lifetime match like Bret vs Shawn At Mania 12 was. Even if its not a work and they all really hate eachother a feud with the elite and Punk woulld bring high tv ratings lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Saintpat said:


> Dynamite this Wednesday early run sheet:
> 
> MJF 90-minute promo (starting with calling Punk out to the ring when he’s home suspended)
> 
> Triumphant return of Jeff Hardy.
> 
> 20-minute 15-man tag match with no finish


there is always a finish in an AEW match


----------



## zkorejo

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm on Punk's side, regardless of whether it's real or not, because even assuming what he said was true it sounds like it was either continue eating shit and say nothing OR finally defend himself by discrediting those trying to discredit him.
> 
> If it's real, while Punk isn't completely in the right here and certainly has shown to be somewhat of a toxic personality, it sounds like this stems from issues due to a real life situation. Punk/Colt's issues led to Colt getting moved off AEW television. Punk might not have had anything directly to do with it - he might have just told Khan he'll never want to be in the same program as Cabana and leave it at that. Tony might've felt it was just better to move Colt to ROH to keep him and Punk fully separate.
> 
> Hangman takes issue with it, doesn't directly confront Punk about it on screen but does bring up vague "worker's rights" issues that Punk would be a hypocrite on if he got Cabana fired (after Punk defended Sasha and Naomi). Hell, maybe Hangman confronted Punk about it backstage directly, Punk didn't really respond the way Hangman wanted and Page then "went into business for himself" after that. Punk's point in Page "almost jeopardizing a million dollar house" is more probably speaking about that if Page said that about the wrong big star, that could've killed that main event.
> 
> So Punk then works with Page, wins the belt, and meanwhile backstage Page never apologizes (he feels he didn't need to). More over, Page probably got Young Bucks involved as well, and maybe Omega too in some way (not sure if he was around backstage at the time) and the issue escalates from there. Page didn't apologize, doubled down on what he felt, and to Punk things didn't get resolved like they should've. So now Punk is pissed, and cut the promo he did a few weeks ago on Page as a "receipt" for what Page said to Punk during that "shoot" promo Page did during their feud.
> 
> Things escalate more and Punk's probably been dealing with that for the last few weeks. Additionally, this is where The Elite get underhanded, they feed stories to these people that report these stories to try and make Punk look like the bad guy. Punk sees this as a childish way to deal with it, so Punk finally addresses it last night at the press conference. Maybe he felt he'd rather air these thoughts out on an official AEW stream rather than some random interview. Regardless, I wouldn't say what Punk did was professional so it is a bit hypocritical to call others out for being unprofessional/children but I also see where he's coming from... if everything he's saying is true. Assuming he was holding back, he was trying to handle things "the right way" and was getting nowhere, he felt at this point he had no choice and he needs to defend himself publicly if Elite are telling their side through journalists. Punk doesn't see that as the way to go, he'd rather air his thoughts himself.
> 
> That's the thing about this whole situation if it's all real - feels like we're still missing some pieces and have to make assumptions. There's a lot of ifs here, and the truth as usual is probably somewhere in the middle. I think if we're really going back to square one, it's simply that Punk and Page tried to do worked-shoot promo, Page said something that hit a very sore spot for Punk, that Punk might've assumed Page knew not to go to, and then things spiraled from there.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's all a work... well I'm team Punk definitely because no one from The Elite is on Punk's level as a talent or anywhere close.


I was with Punk until the media scrum. He already returned the favor and buried Hangman. There was no need to create drama if this is real and not work. 

He basically buried the shit out of entire Elite based on a hunch and one mistake by Hangman which he had already taken a shot back for. 

Elite isn't a green young Roman and/or Ryback. These guys have a solid following.. a following big enough to birth AEW. 

If this is a work, which I think it is, this might be Punk's Magnum opus and will be remembered for decades by Smarks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> If it is a work:
> 
> You fire Ace Steel for the time being to sell it and bring him back down the line once everyone knows what is going on
> Punk should be kayfabe fired and refuse to give the title back and hold it hostage
> The Elite should be suspended for 30 days.
> MJF cuts a promo on Wednesday that takes a shot at Punk and maybe even the EVPs
> 
> If this is legit:
> 
> You fire Ace Steel for real and never let him at a AEW show
> Suspended Punk and strip him of the title. If he walks over it, then so be it. If he refuses to smooth things over then TK will have to discuss an exit plan for him
> The Elite have to be suspended as well. 30 days minimum for unprofessional behavior and exacerbating an already tension situation. Strip them of the Trios Titles, if they refuse to accept the suspension
> You throw huge money at MJF and hope you can get an extension to retain a top level performer. Let him open Dynamite to cut a face promo.


.... wait.... is this storyline 'Punk leaves with the title' done right?!


----------



## Scuba Steve

What is the point in a mega thread when there is also 20 other threads going on at the same time?


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Not particularly surprised people some in AEE want Punk to be fired, lol.
> They want his spot. 🤣


You really don’t get that no one likes this mf’er, do you? Lol


----------



## Kishido

bdon said:


> You really don’t get that no one likes this mf’er, do you? Lol


Not a lot have likes Shawn Michaels... We aren't in a kindergarten where everyone have to jump together.

And people say it is a work... Yeah it could be a work. But it also can be legit as fuck as Bret vs Shawn and turn into a huge story


----------



## bdon

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm on Punk's side, regardless of whether it's real or not, because even assuming what he said was true it sounds like it was either continue eating shit and say nothing OR finally defend himself by discrediting those trying to discredit him.
> 
> If it's real, while Punk isn't completely in the right here and certainly has shown to be somewhat of a toxic personality, it sounds like this stems from issues due to a real life situation. Punk/Colt's issues led to Colt getting moved off AEW television. Punk might not have had anything directly to do with it - he might have just told Khan he'll never want to be in the same program as Cabana and leave it at that. Tony might've felt it was just better to move Colt to ROH to keep him and Punk fully separate.
> 
> Hangman takes issue with it, doesn't directly confront Punk about it on screen but does bring up vague "worker's rights" issues that Punk would be a hypocrite on if he got Cabana fired (after Punk defended Sasha and Naomi). Hell, maybe Hangman confronted Punk about it backstage directly, Punk didn't really respond the way Hangman wanted and Page then "went into business for himself" after that. Punk's point in Page "almost jeopardizing a million dollar house" is more probably speaking about that if Page said that about the wrong big star, that could've killed that main event.
> 
> So Punk then works with Page, wins the belt, and meanwhile backstage Page never apologizes (he feels he didn't need to). More over, Page probably got Young Bucks involved as well, and maybe Omega too in some way (not sure if he was around backstage at the time) and the issue escalates from there. Page didn't apologize, doubled down on what he felt, and to Punk things didn't get resolved like they should've. So now Punk is pissed, and cut the promo he did a few weeks ago on Page as a "receipt" for what Page said to Punk during that "shoot" promo Page did during their feud.
> 
> Things escalate more and Punk's probably been dealing with that for the last few weeks. Additionally, this is where The Elite get underhanded, they feed stories to these people that report these stories to try and make Punk look like the bad guy. Punk sees this as a childish way to deal with it, so Punk finally addresses it last night at the press conference. Maybe he felt he'd rather air these thoughts out on an official AEW stream rather than some random interview. Regardless, I wouldn't say what Punk did was professional so it is a bit hypocritical to call others out for being unprofessional/children but I also see where he's coming from... if everything he's saying is true. Assuming he was holding back, he was trying to handle things "the right way" and was getting nowhere, he felt at this point he had no choice and he needs to defend himself publicly if Elite are telling their side through journalists. Punk doesn't see that as the way to go, he'd rather air his thoughts himself.
> 
> That's the thing about this whole situation if it's all real - feels like we're still missing some pieces and have to make assumptions. There's a lot of ifs here, and the truth as usual is probably somewhere in the middle. I think if we're really going back to square one, it's simply that Punk and Page tried to do worked-shoot promo, Page said something that hit a very sore spot for Punk, that Punk might've assumed Page knew not to go to, and then things spiraled from there.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's all a work... well I'm team Punk definitely because no one from The Elite is on Punk's level as a talent or anywhere close.


This all ignores the fact that they had a roster wide, closed door meeting to keep shit in house.

Punk went out hours later and went directly against that agreement. Punk went out again and did the same exact thing after the PPV. If you’re not catching on, Punk believes he is above any rules that the boys agree to as a whole, which is par for the course with that pussy.


----------



## thevardinator

Whether this be work, shoot, or worked shoot, it's getting people talking and creating interest. 

I think what we need if the talent are open to it, is a worked shoot fight between some of the guys, where it gets that bad/out of control they have to 'take the show off air' maybe 15 minutes before the usual finish time or something. 

Then have someone like a William Regal open the next show (not Tony) who is the most legit tough-guy they have, and cut a hard hitting promo slamming the behaviour. laying into the guys involved big time, with Moxley/Danielson beside him, saying if you want to fight anybody, then fight us and see how you get on etc... really go all out and make it seem like all the factions and certain groups are at war.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... wait.... is this storyline 'Punk leaves with the title' done right?!


It's tough to sell him "leaving with the World Title" and popping up other places as a big deal when AEW has an "open door" policy with so many other companies and have already had one world champion pop up in other companies carrying the the belt.

Plus it's 2022 would anybody actually believe that a major wrestling company would allow allow someone to just leave the company with the belt? Even IMPACT is smarter than that and they put their world title on a guy who didn't work for their company.


----------



## Gn1212

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From Fightful Select:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks hella suspicious. So Punk was attacked after all? 3 on 1 no less?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Lol at people actually thinking this is a work.


----------



## Kishido

I would fucking LOL of Punk injured himself... Hurt after throwing a punch against Matt... LOOOOOL... The guy who mocked Kevin Nash in the past.

Maybe he should use his glass bones as excuse got his pathetic shit at MMA. 

PS 
EVPs still also sucks


----------



## Peerless

NascarStan said:


> Elite lost 200k viewers last time the main evented
> 
> At no point are they the draws, when the company started it was Jericho and Mox who were the main attraction
> 
> Then over time MJF started drawing, Punk and Bryan is the one who took AEW to the next level


Bryan has been a financial flop. There's a reason Tony is fine with jobbing him out. He hasn't drawn well at all.


----------



## Bosnian21

Shoot or work, if they are willing to work together, then turn this into a 3v3 winner take all storyline between The Elite and Punk/FTR at Grand Slam. Winners get trios belt and Omega or Punk get the world title. That would do a huge rating imo.

Although I really doubt that they will be willing to work together after this.


----------



## Kishido

Seriously where have been the likes Mark Henry or Big Show to held that midgets back... Maybe Tony should give all his money to Brock and look what happens backstage if someone talks shit tonhom or being stiff to him in the ring


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

Bosnian21 said:


> Shoot or work, if they are willing to work together, then turn this into a 3v3 winner take all storyline between The Elite and Punk/FTR at Grand Slam. Winners get trios belt and Omega or Punk get the world title. That would do a huge rating imo.
> 
> Although I really doubt that they will be willing to work together after this.


Agreed and I’m not even a fan of CM. But if they can all work together and put this bs aside if its real then AEW would be in great shape.


----------



## Mr316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567184929166860291


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566997235619209217


----------



## Mr316

When Hangman went off script, anyone knows why he did that?


----------



## holy

LOL at people thinking this is a work. There's a big difference between MJF getting 10 minutes to speak on the mic IN THE RING (aka storyline!) and Punk doing a post-show interview connected with NOTHING happening in storyline (Punk barely mentioned his next opponent MJF).

The biggest thing is that when a reporter asked Punk about calling last year's All Out their Bash at the Beach '96 moment, Punk laughed and replied "did I say that?" Why the fuck would he say that IN STORYLINE?


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well - it will always come down to that at some point
> 
> you cannot not have it pay off in the ring in a match


But that's why a worked shoot to this level, doesn't work. It works better with just promo work, but once you pretend folk are fighting backstage and all that then the story dies when you book a fake fight.


----------



## FrankieDs316

ever since Punk came to AEW it just seems like a toxic place to work.


----------



## Irish Jet

Sounds like a fair amount of wrestlers are pressing Khan to fire Punk and remove the EVP’s from power.

It’s the end of AEW if they do that tbh. They’ll limp on for a while but boy the trajectory of this company is going downward in a hurry.


----------



## Trivette

If it's a work- it means AEW can't come up with better storylines then working the dirtsheets and fake inner turmoil.

If not, AEW is a dysfunctional shit show.

Neither is really a good look or makes for compelling, long-term, serial storytelling (i.e good television).

It saddens me how disappointing AEW has become given the wealth of talent on deck.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> But that's why a worked shoot to this level, doesn't work. It works better with just promo work, but once you pretend folk are fighting backstage and all that then the story dies when you book a fake fight.


well, you don’t know - there never has been a work on this level

if its a work


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Remember this tweet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684790911629410304

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishido

Let us say this kindergarten shit is legit... Shouldn't people as Page being mad on TK even more than Punk? 

There president was sitting just next to him and all he had done was sitting there behaving like bobblehead... Doing nothing.

He should have said. Ok it's enough go Backstage and shut up


----------



## GarpTheFist

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From Fightful Select:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even the punk supporters backstage can see that punk was being an asshole the way he handled things yet some on the forum will still defend him because of their hate boner for elite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kishido said:


> Let us say this kindergarten shit is legit... Shouldn't people as Page being mad on TK even more than Punk?
> 
> There president was sitting just next to him and all he had done was sitting there behaving like bobblehead... Doing nothing.
> 
> He should have said. Ok it's enough go Backstage and shut up


would have only escalated

diffuse and handle later is the best way



GarpTheFist said:


> Even the punk supporters backstage can see that punk was being an asshole the way he handled things yet some on the forum will still defend him because of their hate boner for elite


wait.. don’t you have a hate boner for the elite?


----------



## Mr316

Kishido said:


> Let us say this kindergarten shit is legit... Shouldn't people as Page being mad on TK even more than Punk?
> 
> There president was sitting just next to him and all he had done was sitting there behaving like bobblehead... Doing nothing.
> 
> He should have said. Ok it's enough go Backstage and shut up


True. Tony let Punk trash absolutely everyone.


----------



## Kishido

LifeInCattleClass said:


> would have only escalated
> 
> diffuse and handle later is the best way
> 
> 
> 
> wait.. don’t you have a hate boner for the elite?


Yeah worked good. He should have stood up and went back backstage together with Punk knowing what might have happened. Nope instead he bobblehead the PK until the end missing the emergency call on his iphone


----------



## Geeee

holy said:


> LOL at people thinking this is a work. There's a big difference between MJF getting 10 minutes to speak on the mic IN THE RING (aka storyline!) and Punk doing a post-show interview connected with NOTHING happening in storyline (Punk barely mentioned his next opponent MJF).
> 
> The biggest thing is that when a reporter asked Punk about calling last year's All Out their Bash at the Beach '96 moment, Punk laughed and replied "did I say that?" Why the fuck would he say that IN STORYLINE?


This post-match press conference was on the AEW YouTube channel. It can be reasonably considered part of the show just like Dynamite


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Consider the source, grain of salt and all that. Brian Last (Jim Cornette's podcast co-host) seems to have started his own dirtsheet of sorts. Didn't see it posted here yet.

posting this doesn't mean I believe it by the way 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567206454217637897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567204704429514753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567204241604853762

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567206975578030081


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> Yep. Everyone conspiring against CM PUSSY.


Nah, you're all soft. 
You want to talk shit behind someone's back and attack them unprovoked but can't take it when confronted about it.


----------



## Not Lying

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's not stealing Hunters Thunder lmao. It stole MJFs.


Karma is a bitch. 
MJF stole Wardlow's thunder.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> This all ignores the fact that they had a roster wide, closed door meeting to keep shit in house.
> 
> Punk went out hours later and went directly against that agreement. Punk went out again and did the same exact thing after the PPV. If you’re not catching on, Punk believes he is above any rules that the boys agree to as a whole, which is par for the course with that pussy.


IIRC, Jericho said something about that (and Omega allegedly said he’d never have hired 4/5 of the locker room, helluva pep talk there lol) but Tony Khan and others have repeated that the meeting was mostly about WWE tampering. 

If they wanted to get the message across that the locker room is out of control and it needs to stop NOW, that should have been the topic of the meeting. If they used the tampering as a pretense and just casually had a wrestler who isn’t even an EVP (much less the CEO) say that … another failure by leadership.


----------



## thevardinator

The likes of Jericho, Paul Wight and Mark Henry should bash some heads together and sort any shit out pronto, if they can't respect those guys they all need firing.


----------



## Gn1212

CM Punk is apparently getting fired.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/squaredcircle/comments/x7il02


----------



## Saintpat

thevardinator said:


> The likes of Jericho, Paul Wight and Mark Henry should bash some heads together and sort any shit out pronto, if they can't respect those guys they all need firing.


Somebody gonna get their wig split.


----------



## yeahright2

Gn1212 said:


> CM Punk is apparently getting fired.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/squaredcircle/comments/x7il02


No no.. Remember, it´s ALL a work


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Punk working himself out of a million dollar job in his own hometown would be one of the most unintentionally funny things any wrestler has ever done.

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Bosnian21 said:


> Shoot or work, if they are willing to work together, then turn this into a 3v3 winner take all storyline between The Elite and Punk/FTR at Grand Slam. Winners get trios belt and Omega or Punk get the world title. That would do a huge rating imo.
> 
> Although I really doubt that they will be willing to work together after this.


So if it's legit and they can somehow work together you want the big payoff to be in two weeks in a free show? Holy crap is that short sighted.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

The colt cabana stuff was a work shoot with Punk meaning everything he said but Tony fully knew he was going to say something edgy.

Everything else is a full work.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

MonkasaurusRex said:


> So if it's legit and they can somehow work together you want the big payoff to be in two weeks in a free show? Holy crap is that short sighted.


Agreed.

You do Punk vs. MJF at Grand Slam and get that belt away from Punk ASAP then do what ever story you want with Punk and the Elite leading to a PPV down the line.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Fringe said:


> If it's a work- it means AEW can't come up with better storylines then working the dirtsheets and fake inner turmoil.
> 
> If not, AEW is a dysfunctional shit show.
> 
> Neither is really a good look or makes for compelling, long-term, serial storytelling (i.e good television).
> 
> It saddens me how disappointing AEW has become given the wealth of talent on deck.


 It would be as if they were the Jacksonville Jaguars of professional wrestling.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I wonder what the older heads like Sting and Dustin are making of all of this? They will have seen plenty of fallouts before, just not publicised as much as this.


----------



## 3venflow

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I wonder what the older heads like Sting and Dustin are making of all of this? They will have seen plenty of fallouts before, just not publicised as much as this.


Sting was in WCW when Arn and Sid traded 25 stab wounds with scissors, which made this look like child's play. But yeah, nothing in the 90s was as publicised like this simply because of social media and the internet. Bret tore out a lot of HBK's hair in one of their fights.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> Nah, you're all soft.
> You want to talk shit behind someone's back and attack them unprovoked but can't take it when confronted about it.


The pussy mf’er never went to anyone face to fucking face and addressed it. How do you not fucking get this?


----------



## Bosnian21

MonkasaurusRex said:


> So if it's legit and they can somehow work together you want the big payoff to be in two weeks in a free show? Holy crap is that short sighted.


a
Are you gonna drag the storyline out for three months and have it sputter and lose heat like a lot of other AEW storylines?

Not to mebtion they still need to sell tickets for Grabd Slam, and Tony has made it their landmark episode of the year.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Uncle Iroh said:


> Agreed.
> 
> You do Punk vs. MJF at Grand Slam and get that belt away from Punk ASAP then do what ever story you want with Punk and the Elite leading to a PPV down the line.


If you're going to be able to do business you have to at least entertain the idea of stretching this out to two PPVs but yeah if it's a one or the other situation you get that belt off of him ASAP instead of letting it reach a Bret/Shawn moment where you need the belt off of him because it's his last day.


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> Sting was in WCW when Arn and Sid traded 25 stab wounds with scissors, which made this look like child's play. But yeah, nothing in the 90s was as publicised like this simply because of social media and the internet. Bret tore out a lot of HBK's hair in one of their fights.


I’m picturing Arn and Sid in a hotel hallway handing the scissors back and forth taking turns with one thrust at a time like a ‘yay/boo’ punch exchange in the ring.

“In our day, when we fought we had standards. We took turns with the scissors and nobody got bit.”


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Sting was in WCW when Arn and Sid traded 25 stab wounds with scissors, which made this look like child's play. But yeah, nothing in the 90s was as publicised like this simply because of social media and the internet. Bret tore out a lot of HBK's hair in one of their fights.


And Taker almost went for Vince after Montreal


----------



## holy

Geeee said:


> This post-match press conference was on the AEW YouTube channel. It can be reasonably considered part of the show just like Dynamite


CM Punk's tone of voice did not seem at all as if he was cutting a promo. He seemed very serious and out of character.

I don't believe that any of these guys can be THAT good actors that they are speaking in a completely different way than they normally do in the ring during a storyline. It had to be real.

The Jericho thing, whispering to Tony "some shit went down", is the biggest indicator as well that this is all a shoot. 

People shit on dirt sheets a lot, but they reported multiple things accurately this year before they happened:
-Cody to WWE
-SCSA vs KO at Mania
-Lesnar leaving Smackdown (HHH confirmed this indeed happened)

They are all reporting now that this whole situation with Punk is not a work.


----------



## DUD

Fightful reached out to Hoffman Police Department (because why wouldn't they try their upmost hardest to ruin this for everybody) 



Spoiler



They've confirmed they were not called and there's no Police report filed for any altercation backstage.


----------



## Irish Jet

If the Elite get their way and Punk is fired I 100% believe HHH makes the call. 

Whether Punk accepts or not I don’t know. He would be going back humbled with his tail between his legs. I guess it would depend on how much he needs the money.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

holy said:


> CM Punk's tone of voice did not seem at all as if he was cutting a promo. He seemed very serious and out of character.
> 
> I don't believe that any of these guys can be THAT good actors that they are speaking in a completely different way than they normally do in the ring during a storyline. It had to be real.
> 
> The Jericho thing, whispering to Tony "some shit went down", is the biggest indicator as well that this is all a shoot.
> 
> People shit on dirt sheets a lot, but they reported multiple things accurately this year before they happened:
> -Cody to WWE
> -SCSA vs KO at Mania
> -Lesnar leaving Smackdown (HHH confirmed this indeed happened)
> 
> They are all reporting now that this whole situation with Punk is not a work.


I'm 2/2 on Cody and MJF. I think this is a shoot.


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## La Parka

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 132503


CM Punk going to show up on beyond scared straight


----------



## holy

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm 2/2 on Cody and MJF. I think this is a shoot.


2/2 on Cody and MJF? Sorry I didn't understand


----------



## Geeee

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 132503


it is a little bit of a grey area when verbally and physically abusing your co-workers IS your job



holy said:


> CM Punk's tone of voice did not seem at all as if he was cutting a promo. He seemed very serious and out of character.
> 
> I don't believe that any of these guys can be THAT good actors that they are speaking in a completely different way than they normally do in the ring during a storyline. It had to be real.
> 
> The Jericho thing, whispering to Tony "some shit went down", is the biggest indicator as well that this is all a shoot.
> 
> People shit on dirt sheets a lot, but they reported multiple things accurately this year before they happened:
> -Cody to WWE
> -SCSA vs KO at Mania
> -Lesnar leaving Smackdown (HHH confirmed this indeed happened)
> 
> They are all reporting now that this whole situation with Punk is not a work.


Well, the audio on the official stream was really fucked up so for me at least it was hard to tell tone of voice. For example, Dave Meltzer asked a few questions and sounded like Jigsaw. It is worth noting that two of the significant events here, Adam Page's promo about worker's rights and CM Punk's promo calling out Hangman randomly, DID happen on Dynamite.

So, if this is not a work, AEW had like 3 months to prevent this from getting to this point.


----------



## Mr316

Anyone with a brain knows this wasn’t a work. The big moment was suppose to be MJF coming back. This was what fans were suppose to talk about leading to Dynamite. Not a fucking media scrum where Punk embarrassed the owner of the company by shitting on everyone.


----------



## RainmakerV2

La Parka said:


> CM Punk going to show up on beyond scared straight


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ace being questioned


----------



## Irish Jet

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 132503


he gone


----------



## holy

Mr316 said:


> Anyone with a brain knows this wasn’t a work. The big moment was suppose to be MJF coming back. This was what fans were suppose to talk about leading to Dynamite. Not a fucking media scrum where Punk embarrassed the owner of the company by shitting on everyone.


Exactly. How is this not common sense to everyone?


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Is Meltzer implying someone -- presumably PMS Punk -- is about to get canned, or am I reading too much into it?


----------



## FrankieDs316

People who keeps saying this is a work is lying to themselves just to make themselves feel better


----------



## RainmakerV2

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is Meltzer implying someone -- presumably PMS Punk -- is about to get canned, or am I reading too much into it?



He's definitely implying he's been tipped off about serious punishments.


----------



## MaseMan

I thought this was a work at first, but all the info that has come out in the last 24 hours makes me think this was real. Meltzer etc are all adamant this is real.


----------



## 3venflow

There has been so much hyperbole, doom-mongering, storms in teacups and general bullshit over the past few years about AEW, but this is the first time I think AEW has had a _serious_ problem that will affect it going forward if it isn't handled properly.

If they can come out of this somehow with both sides intact and making peace, Punk vs. Omega could be the company's Bret vs. Shawn. However, it's looking like something will give and I don't know what. In the unlikely event the Elite left, I feel like that could start a countdown clock on AEW as a major second promotion. TK has unlimited money but you can't buy the organic success and fanbase these guys brought. If Punk leaves, it won't look good and will impact a bunch of metrics but it's something that they'd get over. One man with a few years of his career left vs. four founding fathers (five including Cody) who mobilized a following and are in their 30s.

A lot of backstage leaks lean towards most taking the Elite's side, but Keller seems to think TK could side with Punk.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> CM Punk going to show up on beyond scared straight











^^^After he starts accusing the inmates of conspiring against him…


----------



## RainmakerV2

3venflow said:


> There has been so much hyperbole, doom-mongering, storms in teacups and general bullshit over the past few years about AEW, but this is the first time I think AEW has had a _serious_ problem that will affect it going forward if it isn't handled properly.
> 
> If they can come out of this somehow with both sides intact and making peace, Punk vs. Omega could be the company's Bret vs. Shawn. However, it's looking like something will give and I don't know what. In the unlikely event the Elite left, I feel like that could start a countdown clock on AEW as a major second promotion. TK has unlimited money but you can't buy the organic success and fanbase these guys brought. If Punk leaves, it won't look good and will impact a bunch of metrics but it's something that they'd get over. One man with a few years of his career left vs. four founding fathers (five including Cody) who mobilized a following and are in their 30s.
> 
> A lot of backstage leaks lean towards most taking the Elite's side, but Keller seems to think TK could side with Punk.



Khan has to side with Punk. The nerds from California can go if they want too.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

holy said:


> 2/2 on Cody and MJF? Sorry I didn't understand


I called Cody leaving being real, and the MJF firing being fake.


----------



## Bosnian21

Apparently Punk may be getting let go. Source is a guy on twitter with a decent following who admits himself he isn’t a reporter but definitely knows people in AEW & WWE


----------



## Gn1212

Bosnian21 said:


> Apparently Punk may be getting let go. Source is a guy on twitter with a decent following who admits himself he isn’t a reporter but definitely knows people in AEW & WWE


Link?


----------



## Bosnian21

Gn1212 said:


> Link?


He doesn’t outright say it but he tweeted multiple tweets of being sad, being a huge Punk fan. Also said if Punk isn’t at Grand Slam, and he just tweeted this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567246345877987329
The other tweets:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567247456370319361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567246153770582019

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567245613720379393


----------



## bdon

FrankieDs316 said:


> People who keeps saying this is a work is lying to themselves just to make themselves feel better


Nah. It isn’t to make myself feel better. I WANT it to be a shoot and force TK to choose Punk or Elite.

I just keep waiting for the “a ha!” moment to drop, because the boys always take pride in being able to work everyone. Like a badge of honor.


----------



## Saintpat

Punk hastily arranging to renew his wedding vows with AJ so he can say AEW fired him on his wedding day.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bosnian21 said:


> He doesn’t outright say it but he tweeted multiple tweets of being sad, being a huge Punk fan. Also said if Punk isn’t at Grand Slam, and he just tweeted this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567246345877987329
> The other tweets:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567247456370319361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567246153770582019
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567245613720379393



It's a work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

FrankieDs316 said:


> People who keeps saying this is a work is lying to themselves just to make themselves feel better


It's more enjoyable if it's true but Tony Khan's facial expression changing every couple of seconds to do a different shocked face seemed like bad acting as part of a work. Either that or Tony's on coke.


----------



## FrankieDs316

AuthorOfPosts said:


> It's more enjoyable if it's true but Tony Khan's facial expression changing every couple of seconds to do a different shocked face seemed like bad acting as part of a work. Either that or Tony's on coke.


He is on coke


----------



## Irish Jet

F4Wonline are doing a livestream now and they said they would expect some breaking news to drop soon, maybe as they’re broadcasting. Saying they’re getting texts.

RIP Punk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - ok…. I was fully convinced its a work

MAINLY as i cannot believe anybody would act like Punk did willingly - with everything he’s been given - money, championships, free reign

if all of this is true - fuck Punk, there’s the door jack


----------



## Dickhead1990

3venflow said:


> There has been so much hyperbole, doom-mongering, storms in teacups and general bullshit over the past few years about AEW, but this is the first time I think AEW has had a _serious_ problem that will affect it going forward if it isn't handled properly.
> 
> If they can come out of this somehow with both sides intact and making peace, Punk vs. Omega could be the company's Bret vs. Shawn. However, it's looking like something will give and I don't know what. In the unlikely event the Elite left, I feel like that could start a countdown clock on AEW as a major second promotion. TK has unlimited money but you can't buy the organic success and fanbase these guys brought. If Punk leaves, it won't look good and *will impact a bunch of metrics* but it's something that they'd get over. One man with a few years of his career left vs. four founding fathers (five including Cody) who mobilized a following and are in their 30s.
> 
> A lot of backstage leaks lean towards most taking the Elite's side, but Keller seems to think TK could side with Punk.


Not if you ask the "experts" on here. All we've heard on here constantly is that Punk and all of these signings didn't "move the needle".



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - ok…. I was fully convinced its a work
> 
> MAINLY as i cannot believe anybody would act like Punk did willingly - with everything he’s been given - money, championships, free reign
> 
> if all of this is true - fuck Punk, there’s the door jack


For the first time in a long time, I now feel sorry for WWE and all that they had to put up with.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Still think it's a work.

Totally has nothing to do with the fact that I'm gonna be a Stephanie McMahon SIMP for a month.

Nope, nothing at all.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - ok…. I was fully convinced its a work
> 
> MAINLY as i cannot believe anybody would act like Punk did willingly - with everything he’s been given - money, championships, free reign
> 
> if all of this is true - fuck Punk, there’s the door jack



Yes they totally paid off the MJF story just to bury it and have no one care the next day.





Cmon dude lol, I get you love the product but you seem like a smart guy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ok - so i have a question

if TK fires CM Punk

is he still a ‘weak money mark’?

cause that takes big boi balls


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yes they totally paid off the MJF story just to bury it and have no one care the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon dude lol, I get you love the product but you seem like a smart guy


this is 100% not about the product

sure, the work is a bit of fantasy booking and what i hoped it will be

but really… i did not think anybody with the years of experience and position of punk would be that unprofessional


----------



## Mr316

Fuck. Punk fired. This is actually mind fucking blowing.


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567248672735330306


----------



## Prized Fighter

I will say this many times, but if Punk is gone then TK needs to back up a Brinks truck to MJF's house to get an extension. Make him your top babyface and go from there. The locker room and fans could rally around the idea of going back to being the alternative and against Punk being an unprofessional asshole.


----------



## Zapato

Wonder if Punk spins it as he quit. Tony finally growing some, but will any other dominoes fall that he does not want?


----------



## Mr316

Prized Fighter said:


> I will say this many times, but if Punk is gone then TK needs to back up a Brinks truck to MJF's house to get an extension. Make him your top babyface and go from there. The locker room and fans could rally around the idea of going back to being the alternative and against Punk being an unprofessional asshole.


Problem is…MJF needed heel Punk to become the top babyface.


----------



## Bosnian21

If Punk is actually getting fired, what do you do with the title? Have MJF win it fron him Wednesday? Vacate it and do a tournament with the final at Grand Slam?


----------



## Zapato

Undisputed Interim Champion Luther.


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567240582468358144


----------



## mazzah20

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yes they totally paid off the MJF story just to bury it and have no one care the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon dude lol, I get you love the product but you seem like a smart guy


It would be ironic and kind of full circle. Considering the MJF pipebomb killed off the Wardlow story instantly.


----------



## omaroo

Even as a punk fan he has well and truly Fucked up.

Him being fired not sure if it's the right thing or what the ramifications for AEW will be.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Bosnian21 said:


> a
> Are you gonna drag the storyline out for three months and have it sputter and lose heat like a lot of other AEW storylines?
> 
> Not to mebtion they still need to sell tickets for Grabd Slam, and Tony has made it their landmark episode of the year.


I'd like to get it to a PPV for sure that's a show people are paying for. You don't rush what could be the biggest story in your company's existence just because you are trying to pop ONE TV rating and fill ONE building. That's just bad business. I want to fill many buildings and pop many TV ratings. Imagine if Bischoff had blown his load on the NWO in two fucking weeks.

If I were Tony and I didn't think I could make two and a half months of TV out of this then I'd be looking for a new fucking career. Stephen King has written captivating novels with less going on than there is here.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Lol at all of the mouth breathing “news sources” trying to break something first and everyone believing it. I’ll wait until Punk or Tony Khan himself has something to say. Or Xero news as he is the only respectable wrestling journalist and has a 100% track record on everything he has reported.


----------



## DUD

BTE was a waste of time this week.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Mr316 said:


> Problem is…MJF needed heel Punk to become the top babyface.


I'm not sure he did.

He just returned in Punks hometown and got continuous MJF chants. He's now officially the biggest babyface on the roster, regardless.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Uncle Iroh said:


> I'm not sure he did.
> 
> He just returned in Punks hometown and got continuous MJF chants. He's now officially the biggest babyface on the roster, regardless.


MJF is not a babyface. He is the most over act though.


----------



## DUD

If this has all been a shoot then Jesus Christ I'm embarrassed for everybody involved.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Undertaker23RKO said:


> MJF is not a babyface. He is the most over act though.


If the fans are chanting "MJF", he's a babyface.

And they'd be stupid to book him as anything else.


----------



## Serpico Jones

The Elite will never be thought of the same again either. Nick Jackson will have to walk around with everyone knowing he got knocked the fuck out by Ace Steel backstage.


----------



## omaroo

I'm fucking pissed man!!

Punk went into business for himself and really jeopardised the company.

So if he is indeed fired then so be it it. He fucking is the one that caused his eventual downfall.

Elite though can't leave and you would hope that they do stick around as if they go as well then AEW sadly is dead.

Fucking TK has proved what a shitty boss and leader he is as clearly its an asylum being run there.


----------



## shadow_spinner

*PWTorch: This afternoon at 5:30 ET - Special BREAKING NEWS live episode with Wade Keller and special guest Nick Hausman*








PWTorch sent out emails advertising this free/live show, which is incredibly out of the ordinary.
With recent rumblings of punishments happening soon, perhaps the news will drop then.

SRS and Meltzer have teased something big may happen


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Uncle Iroh said:


> If the fans are chanting "MJF", he's a babyface.
> 
> And they'd be stupid to book him as anything else.


That's not how it works. Especially when he's flipping said fans off.


----------



## Irish Jet

The main event of Wrestlemania is actually gonna be Cody Rhodes vs CM Punk.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Undertaker23RKO said:


> That's not how it works. Especially when he's flipping said fans off.


Austin did the same thing. 

And they would have been stupid not to turn him face either.


----------



## Mr316

On a positive note, they will probably visit Chicago a little less going forward.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Andrew Zarian, Garrett Gonzalez and Jon Alba are streaming right now and all mentioned that their phones were blowing up and that things should become very clear “in a few minutes”


----------



## DUD

Irish Jet said:


> The main event of Wrestlemania is actually gonna be Cody Rhodes vs CM Punk.


No chance.

CM Punk will get injured the night after Royal Rumble.


----------



## Irish Jet

I can’t believe all this bullshit is happening because that dipshit put the title on Adam Page instead of Brian Danielson.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Uncle Iroh said:


> Austin did the same thing.
> 
> And they would have been stupid not to turn him face either.


Oh, he'll definitely turn. But he's not currently a face.


----------



## DUD

If this is real I genuinely am lost for words that Tony Khan, the leader of this Company, just sat there at that media scrum.

Surely everybody, including this man's parents, must laugh at how pathetic he is?


----------



## Mr316

DUD said:


> If this is real I genuinely am lost for words that Tony Khan, the leader of this Company, just sat there at that media scrum.
> 
> Surely everybody, including this man's parents, must laugh at how pathetic he is?


Are you surprised? The only one in this locker room who actually truly respects Tony is Jericho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DUD said:


> If this is real I genuinely am lost for words that Tony Khan, the leader of this Company, just sat there at that media scrum.
> 
> Surely everybody, including this man's parents, must laugh at how pathetic he is?


to do anything in that situation would be nuclear and detrimental

firing him today will tell you everything you need to know about the balls on Tony


----------



## 3venflow

If Punk is stripped of the title can we please not have yet another eliminator tournament? Just book MJF vs. Hangman, the two young faces of the company, for Grand Slam in a decision match and spend the next couple of weeks building it up.


----------



## JasmineAEW

*It’s definitely a shoot. Every wrestling reporter that I find reliable is saying as much.


----------



## The XL 2

Firing Punk will hurt the company. He's the only real star they've got. They've already killed Danielson.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> If Punk is stripped of the title can we please not have yet another eliminator tournament? Just book MJF vs. Hangman, the two young faces of the company, for Grand Slam in a decision match and spend the next couple of weeks building it up.


I'd say MJF vs Moxley makes the most sense in kayfabe, since Moxley is the former champ and also he squashed Punk, so they are 1-1 but Moxley kinda has the edge.


----------



## shadow_spinner

3venflow said:


> If Punk is stripped of the title can we please not have yet another eliminator tournament? Just book MJF vs. Hangman, the two young faces of the company, for Grand Slam in a decision match and spend the next couple of weeks building it up.


Imo, have Moxely and Hangman face each other then the winner faces MJF for the title.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> If Punk is stripped of the title can we please not have yet another eliminator tournament? Just book MJF vs. Hangman, the two young faces of the company, for Grand Slam in a decision match and spend the next couple of weeks building it up.


Nah. Put the belt back on Moxley. Fans were cheering him over Punk in Chicago as is. He'll probably be even more over now. He's the guy to get AEW back on the right track.

Figure something else out for MJF.


----------



## Saintpat

If he is fired, CMP is gonna skip the buyout with NDA and go straight to court.

Telling his story is worth more to him than Tony’s money, and he can probably collect all or most of that depending on the wording of his contract.


----------



## DUD

LifeInCattleClass said:


> to do anything in that situation would be nuclear and detrimental
> 
> firing him today will tell you everything you need to know about the balls on Tony


I'd argue the "Nuclear and Detrimental" act was having Mox lose clean whilst all this shit had just bobbled to the top of the surface on TV two weeks ago.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Peter Rosenberg just said he's heard Punk is gone.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DUD said:


> I'd argue the "Nuclear and Detrimental" act was having Mox lose clean whilst all this shit had just bobbled to the top of the surface on TV two weeks ago.


you‘d have to assume that they all discussed it

there was a talent meeting etc etc

and the expectation would be that these people are pros - rightly

who knew punk would get a fucking wedgie aneurysm


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ok - so i have a question
> 
> if TK fires CM Punk
> 
> is he still a ‘weak money mark’?
> 
> cause that takes big boi balls


It would be a step in the right direction for him to be honest. It's not that I think he's a money mark or even a mark he may just be a "people pleaser" and in an industry where appearing everyone and their egos is essentially impossible having a guy who isn't capable of being the "bad guy" running the ship is a tough road.


----------



## Irish Jet

DUD said:


> If this is real I genuinely am lost for words that Tony Khan, the leader of this Company, just sat there at that media scrum.
> 
> Surely everybody, including this man's parents, must laugh at how pathetic he is?


He’s pretty much a failson trying to carry out his fantasies which he’s hilariously unqualified to do.

People have been saying this for years on here and AEW fans have been completely unable to accept it. Khan is completely out of his depth. As a booker, as a spokesperson and as a boss.

That conference puts anything Dixie or Bischoff did to shame. Damn at least Hogan mostly walked all over Bischoff behind the scenes. Khan could have just whispered in his ear to shut the fuck up.


----------



## DUD

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It would be a step in the right direction for him to be honest. It's not that I think he's a money mark or even a mark he may just be a "people pleaser" and in an industry where appearing everyone and their egos is essentially impossible having a guy who isn't capable of being the "bad guy" running the ship is a tough road.


"You can't be everyone's cup of tea, that would make you a mug".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It would be a step in the right direction for him to be honest. It's not that I think he's a money mark or even a mark he may just be a "people pleaser" and in an industry where appearing everyone and their egos is essentially impossible having a guy who isn't capable of being the "bad guy" running the ship is a tough road.


i dunno mate

firing punk in this situation while you just got him back, the tv stations breathing down your neck, etc etc

takes some nuts - and would give the message that nobody is above the law


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567260323123445761
He tweeted earlier today that he predicted that Punk will be fired


----------



## JerryMark

Irish Jet said:


> I can’t believe all this bullshit is happening because that dipshit put the title on Adam Page instead of Brian Danielson.


it happened because tony didn't put his foot down with the pwg children running a slander campaign against their biggest mainstream star.


----------



## 3venflow

If The Elite get fired, I'm return to the comfort blanket of NJPW as AEW will have lost its original foundation and thus most of its heart and soul. All *Elite* Wrestling.

If Punk gets fired, I'll be melancholic but not the end of the world for me. AEW was doing well before him and can do so after him, but they will be losing their most marketable star in the short-term and some metrics will have to be made up by others.


----------



## Mr316

Leave the memories alone


----------



## The XL 2

Danielson does clean TV jobs weekly to midcarders, he already doesn't mean anything. Letting go of Punk will put the company back to doing 700-800K on TV and slightly above 100K on PPV. Maybe not initially, for the next month or two people will be enamored with this absolute car wreck that resembles 99-2000 WCW politically, but within a few months they'll be down significantly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> If The Elite get fired, I'm return to the comfort blanket of NJPW as AEW will have lost its original foundation and thus most of its heart and soul.
> 
> If Punk gets fired, I'll be melancholic but not the end of the world for me. AEW was doing well before him and can do so after him, but they will be losing their most marketable star in the short-term and some metrics will have to be made up by others.


same - if the elite is done, so am i - will find something else to do with my time until the resurface

if punk is fired, i’ll see everybody wed like normal


----------



## Uncle Iroh

The XL 2 said:


> Danielson does clean TV jobs weekly to midcarders, he already doesn't mean anything. Letting go of Punk will put the company back to doing 700-800K on TV and slightly above 100K on PPV. Maybe not initially, for the next month or two people will be enamored with this absolute car wreck that resembles 99-2000 WCW politically, but within a few months they'll be down significantly.


I mean, they were doing 1,000,000 pretty frequently before Punk and Bryan stepped foot on television.

Anyone who was watching AEW for Punk or Bryan were quite obviously already watching AEW to begin with.


----------



## JerryMark

losing a guy who main evented mania over the bootleg 7th grade rockers and "69 me don"

it'll be ok, they can just just do more flips so the ratings don't drop 6 figures every time they come on screen.


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> If The Elite get fired, I'm return to the comfort blanket of NJPW as AEW will have lost its original foundation and thus most of its heart and soul. All *Elite* Wrestling.
> 
> If Punk gets fired, I'll be melancholic but not the end of the world for me. AEW was doing well before him and can do so after him, but they will be losing their most marketable star in the short-term and some metrics will have to be made up by others.


Same. I just can’t imagine AEW without the Elite.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DUD said:


> "You can't be everyone's cup of tea, that would make you a mug".


Pretty much


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

3venflow said:


> If The Elite get fired, I'm return to the comfort blanket of NJPW as AEW will have lost its original foundation and thus most of its heart and soul. All *Elite* Wrestling.
> 
> If Punk gets fired, I'll be melancholic but not the end of the world for me. AEW was doing well before him and can do so after him, but they will be losing their most marketable star in the short-term and some metrics will have to be made up by others.


I'd obviously prefer no one gets fired. That said, this is probably how I'd react except I'd still support Mox.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

JerryMark said:


> losing a guy who main evented mania over the bootleg 7th grade rockers and "69 me don"
> 
> it'll be ok, they can just just do more flips so the ratings don't drop 6 figures every time they come on screen.


Wait are they firing Chris Jericho or something? Isn't he the only person in AEW who main evented WrestleMania?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

JerryMark said:


> losing a guy who main evented mania over the bootleg 7th grade rockers and "69 me don"
> 
> it'll be ok, they can just just do more flips so the ratings don't drop 6 figures every time they come on screen.


Bryan Danielson isn't getting fired.


----------



## JerryMark

Mr316 said:


> Leave the memories alone


totally worth not manning up huh booker of the year?


----------



## THANOS

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Wait are they firing Chris Jericho or something? Isn't he the only person in AEW who main evented WrestleMania?


Danielson main-evented WM twice


----------



## The XL 2

Uncle Iroh said:


> I mean, they were doing 1,000,000 pretty frequently before Punk and Bryan stepped foot on television.
> 
> Anyone who was watching AEW for Punk or Bryan were quite obviously already watching AEW to begin with.


They hit a million here and there but were mostly in the 700-850K range.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno mate
> 
> firing punk in this situation while you just got him back, the tv stations breathing down your neck, etc etc
> 
> takes some nuts - and would give the message that nobody is above the law


 I never suggested otherwise. I'm saying that this far it seems like Tony has tried to appease everyone but has failed to take any firm stance and you can't run a business or deal with massive egos like that. If he were to take significant action in this scenario he'd finally be showing that he is the BOSS. That would be a huge step for him.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

THANOS said:


> Danielson main-evented WM twice


Oh yeah, holy crap I totally spaced. I was at one of them. 

Anyway I don't think TK is firing Jericho or Danielson so either way he certainly wouldn't be firing someone who main evented Mania.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The XL 2 said:


> They hit a million here and there but were mostly in the 700-850K range.


So relatively the same as now except it's approximately 800-950k when they don't hit a million.


----------



## Mr316

I just wanna say, what a crazy time to be a fan. I love you all motherfuckers! 😂


----------



## bdon

JerryMark said:


> it happened because tony didn't put his foot down with the pwg children running a slander campaign against their biggest mainstream star.


And yet everyone is saying it wasn’t the EVPs or Hangman.

My guess on who was leaking shit?

Chris Jericho or Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> And yet everyone is saying it wasn’t the EVPs or Hangman.
> 
> My guess on who was leaking shit?
> 
> Chris Jericho or Cody rHHHodes.


yup - SRS just tweeted earlier it wasn‘t them

so… all for nothing really…


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567184929166860291


----------



## The XL 2

If Punk isn't fired, he's gonna be over huge as a heel


----------



## The XL 2

MonkasaurusRex said:


> So relatively the same as now except it's approximately 800-950k when they don't hit a million.


100K is a lot of people when your show barely draws a million on a good day. That's about a 10% ratings increase.


----------



## Mr316

The XL 2 said:


> If Punk isn't fired, he's gonna be over huge as a heel


Biggest heel of this decade.


----------



## bdon

The XL 2 said:


> They hit a million here and there but were mostly in the 700-850K range.


Excelt we have the numbers that prove they weren’t far off. Punk as the front and center man on Dynamite averaged 956,000 fans. The year of Kenny and the Bucks averaged 937k fans excluding the weeks that TNT was dicking them around for scheduling purposes.

Try again.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565218903940386816
Not even a week old.


----------



## TheDraw

Uncle Iroh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565218903940386816
> Not even a week old.


Cabana is deep in his head.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

TheDraw said:


> Cabana is deep in his head.


If I was Khan, I'd have Cabana make an appearance in some form on Wednesday. Just for the lols.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567268955231772673


----------



## Uncle Iroh

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567268955231772673


Sounds like the majority of the locker-room are against Punk.

Considering Punk doesn't do making amends very well, it's looking rather ominous for him.

I'm sure he'll get over it. Ah, it's Punk. Probably not.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The XL 2 said:


> 100K is a lot of people when your show barely draws a million on a good day. That's about a 10% ratings increase.


I never said it wasn't a good number just that they don't now not have they ever "regularly" hit the million viewers mark.


----------



## adamclark52




----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I never said it wasn't a good number just that they don't now not have they ever "regularly" hit the million viewers mark.


They averaged 937k fans with The Bucks and Omega front and center last year prior to Punk and Danielson. They averaged 955k with Punk, Bryan, and Moxley front and center.

Is Punk really worth that 18k weekly average increase?


----------



## Bosnian21

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567268955231772673


Well, there’s a chance he still stays. Hope he swallows his ego and apologizes to the locker room and let’s them know he’s gonna act different going forward.


----------



## bdon

Bosnian21 said:


> Well, there’s a chance he still stays. Hope he swallows his ego and apologizes to the locker room and let’s them know he’s gonna act different going forward.


His words can not be trusted.


----------



## CovidFan

The XL 2 said:


> They hit a million here and there but were mostly in the 700-850K range.


They got 975k-1,114,800 viewers for the 6 weeks prior to Punk arriving on the 8/25/21 Dynamite. Before that was the NBA playoff debacle and really not a fair comparison. They're basically the same if not a bit worse now.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mr316 said:


> Biggest heel of this decade.


It's 2022 there's a lot of track left to cover.


bdon said:


> They averaged 937k fans with The Bucks and Omega front and center last year prior to Punk and Danielson. They averaged 955k with Punk, Bryan, and Moxley front and center.
> 
> Is Punk really worth that 18k weekly average increase?


I never said Punk is worth jack squat.


----------



## bdon

CovidFan said:


> They got 975k-1,114,800 viewers for the 6 weeks prior to Punk arriving on the 8/25/21 Dynamite. Before that was the NBA playoff debacle and really not a fair comparison. They're basically the same if not a bit worse now.


937k (excluding the NBA playoffs weeksto 955k 

That is the difference. 18k whopping viewers per week.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's 2022 there's a lot of track left to cover.
> 
> 
> I never said Punk is worth jack squat.


I was being rhetorical, backing your stance.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567273422471991296
No world champ, no trios champs, it's going to be a tricky show to book. MJF can speak but if Punk's future is uncertain, who is his target?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> I was being rhetorical, backing your stance.


My bad dude. Sorry. There's a lot of weirdos about CM Punk I'm always expecting a random shit storm anytime I say anything negative about the guy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

2 hour MJF promo incoming!


----------



## Uncle Iroh

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567273422471991296
> No world champ, no trios champs, it's going to be a tricky show to book. MJF can speak but if Punk's future is uncertain, who is his target?


The world championship is his target.

I imagine confirmation of what's happening with the belt will be confirmed before Dynamite airs. So there's MJFs target.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> My bad dude. Sorry. There's a lot of weirdos about CM Punk I'm always expecting a random shit storm anytime I say anything negative about the guy.


Oh, I know the feeling.

As I said, imagine riding with this dude for 7 years only to have him fall at the feet of The Cucamonga Kids and TwinkleToes.


----------



## The XL 2

Hopefully MJF shits on both Punk and the elite


----------



## Saintpat

That time Tony Khan said AEW will have it’s strongest roster after All Out …


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

‘The apology better be as loud as the disrespect’ this time for reals xD


----------



## Mr316

I swear if nothing really happens and everyone is back in just a few weeks, these “wrestling journalists” on AEW’s payroll and they’re just boosting these stories for $$$.


----------



## CovidFan

Mr316 said:


> I swear if nothing really happens and everyone is back in just a few weeks, these “wrestling journalists” on AEW’s payroll and they’re just boosting these stories for $$$.


They don't need to be on AEW's payroll for that to happen. The more people gossip, the more they make. All of this is gossip and getting people talking more and more (just look at this forum). They all be making bank from marks these past couple months thanks to Tony.


----------



## Joe Gill

bdon said:


> They averaged 937k fans with The Bucks and Omega front and center last year prior to Punk and Danielson. They averaged 955k with Punk, Bryan, and Moxley front and center.
> 
> Is Punk really worth that 18k weekly average increase?


you are conveniently forgetting that cable tv loses 10% of its viewers each year....so any type of ratings increase after a year is a big victory. Punk is also by far the most merchandise seller...he is the biggest draw in aew. Is he on the level of cena or rock? no....but he is #1 in aew and prevents the show from becoming indy trash


----------



## bdon

Joe Gill said:


> you are conveniently forgetting that cable tv loses 10% of its viewers each year....so any type of ratings increase after a year is a big victory. Punk is also by far the most merchandise seller...he is the biggest draw in aew. Is he on the level of cena or rock? no....but he is #1 in aew and prevents the show from becoming indy trash


And cable tv lost viewers in 2021, yet the Elite made a massive jump. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## bdon

Punk is a bigger star than The Elite, but he has not been worth the rumored $6m or whatever he is owed compared to the $3m combined that the Elite are said to make.


----------



## Freelancer

MJF needs to come out and just destroy Punk and the Elite on the mic tomorrow. He needs to call Punk immature and make fun of Nick Jackson getting knocked out. Just go for it, this is what everyone is talking about anyway.


----------



## The real Axel

Any of you geeks still screaming this is a work?


----------



## bdon

SRS reporting that Punk and Ace’s version of things is that Punk was in his locker room with the door closed when The Bucks came knocking. Punk was tired and didn’t want to open the door, so the bucks “kicked in the door”, which is what caused Ace to lose his cool. Omega wasn’t nearly as upset about Punk’s comments, but still ended up being bit.




Now for those that want to talk about tough guy, CM PUSSY:

Imagine how tough he must be to talk all of that shit, requesting people to come see him in his locker room or come to him if they have a problem, and he fucking locks the door and tries to avoid them after all that shit talk.

C…M…PUS…SY


----------



## A PG Attitude

The real Axel said:


> Any of you geeks still screaming this is a work?


I can't believe 41% of voters are supporting Punk.


----------



## CovidFan

The real Axel said:


> Any of you geeks still screaming this is a work?


I will scream it until the bitter end. It's just putting eyes on the company and making people talk about it. I'm not saying Punk and whoever don't have differences but they're embellished 100 fold by the journalists and wannabe journalists.


----------



## The real Axel

A PG Attitude said:


> I can't believe 41% of voters are supporting Punk.


Lesser of 2 evils for me. They're all insufferable pricks but at least Punk is a star.


----------



## Gn1212

> Per Fightful Select:
> 
> Fightful Select has learned more about the fight that went down at AEW All Out, as being told to people close to the Ace Steel-CM Punk side of things.
> 
> Per the Punk/Steel side of things -- After the scrum, The Young Bucks approached Punk's locker room, and Punk wasn't answering the door after having been in a long match, bloodied, and finished with an emotional scrum. The Bucks were said to have pounded on the door, with claims that they "kicked the door down."
> 
> Ace Steel's wife was in the room, which is what Steel had told people set him off and made him go ballistic, throwing chairs and ending up biting someone. The claim made from him was that he was looking out for his wife above anything else.
> 
> From what we heard, Omega didn't seem nearly as upset initially, but things got out of hand and he ended up being bitten. We're told the fight was a "very long" altercation, and that the talk back and forth did not stop after the brawl.
> 
> There were rumors that CM Punk had injured his triceps during the fracas. However, those near him say that it happened during a dive that many noticed during the AEW All Out Main event. He could be seen icing it after the match during the scrum. We haven't been told of any severity, but were told Punk was "hurt" going into the backstage fight.
> 
> We need to point out, this is what we've heard as one side of the story, which we haven't heard much of until this point.
> 
> There are rumors running rampant that Steel and Punk are both done with AEW, but those close to them say they haven't been informed of that as of yet. Virtually all of the AEW roster we've spoken with believe that if Punk & Steel aren't let go, heavy amends will need to be made.


The fact that Kenny gets praise here tells me whoever is informing SRS about this was trying to be as objective as possible.
Could have easily painted him in a bad picture too but they didn't. Considering Kenny and Punk talked, I would assume Punk and Kenny are good and his beef is moreso with The Bucks, which I guess checks out. Kenny was out himself, he wasn't around to control those rumours that spread around.

I do wonder if the beef between Punk and Bucks started because he started siding with FTR. Bucks seemed to look up to Punk in the past so I don't think they were particularly pleased seeing him getting close with FTR.


----------



## Joe Gill

bdon said:


> And cable tv lost viewers in 2021, yet the Elite made a massive jump. 🤷🏼‍♂️


2020 was a bizarre year with empty arenas....ratings plummeted across all sports and picked up in 2021


----------



## Mr316

Punk is honestly batshit crazy. Sure Hangman went off script but this shit happened 4 months ago. The guy just can’t let go of anything. Then if he had issues with the EVPS then he should have gone directly to them. What he did is he embarrassed the entire company. It’s like his goal was to get fired after the PPV. Dude is not well.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> The fact that Kenny gets praise here tells me whoever is informing SRS about this was trying to be as objective as possible.
> Could have easily painted him in a bad picture too but they didn't. Considering Kenny and Punk talked, I would assume Punk and Kenny are good and his beef is moreso with The Bucks, which I guess checks out. Kenny was out himself, he wasn't around to control those rumours that spread around.
> 
> I do wonder if the beef between Punk and Bucks started because he started siding with FTR. Bucks seemed to look up to Punk in the past so I don't think they were particularly pleased seeing him getting close with FTR.


From Punk’s side of things: “If you have a fucking problem with me, come to my locker room! I’ll be walking these halls. If you got a problem, let’s fucking go!!!”

Also Punk’s side of things: “I had locked my door to avoid them”

Having missed all of that WWE stuff, this all sounds pretty par for course with this bipolar motherfucker. Am I right in that comparison, @RapShepard


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Punk is honestly batshit crazy. Sure Hangman went off script but this shit happened 4 months ago. The guy just can’t let go of anything. Then if he had issues with the EVPS then he should have gone directly to them. What he did is he embarrassed the entire company. It’s like his goal was to get fired after the PPV. Dude is not well.


Then begged them to come find him, screaming “LET’S FUCKING GO!”

Then they came to him…and he hid in his locker room with the door locked, per HIS side of things.


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> Then begged them to come find him, screaming “LET’S FUCKING GO!”
> 
> Then they came to him…and he hid in his locker room with the door locked, per HIS side of things.


Yep. Honestly this guy needs serious help. Very very fragile man.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Yep. Honestly this guy needs serious help. Very very fragile man.


He screams of someone suffering from a very real case of bipolar disorder, which isn’t me trying to be funny. I don’t know the guy. But sitting back and listening to stories about him, how many people who have been close with him and are eventually pushed away due to his constant need to create conflict where none exists…

Dude has to be bipolar and, likely, too macho to admit he may need help.


----------



## Fizanko

I must say that if all of this situation from the last few days is a work, that may be one of the greastest wrestling work since the unfortunate death of kayfabe decades ago.

But if this not, what an embarrassing idiotic situation this has been for everyone involved in that mess, but at least it had been entertaining to read some wrestling news recently.
My favorite parts remains Ace Steel biting Kenny Omega


----------



## GarpTheFist

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567268955231772673



At least the aew locker room has some backbone and know no one man is worth all this toxicity and negative attention to the company, something they said they'll stay away from. Fuck punk, i hope he stays at home being bitter without ever being on national tv again.


----------



## Good Bunny

OmegaPunk34 said:


> If this is real and the Elite leaves AEW i will stop watching Wrestling i only still watching for them it sucks that the dream match between Kenny and Punk will never happen but well nothing is perfect if they go to WWE i will not watch them because i havent seen WWE for a long time and i wouldnt like seeing them Jobbing to Roman and the Usos and im not interested in NJPW like before so if they are out im quit


You must be torn. Who would you choose between Punk and Omega?


----------



## EMGESP

If all parties are actual professionals and can hash out the differences they will turn this into the hottest angles we've seen in decades. It will literally print money.


----------



## EMGESP

Fizanko said:


> I must say that if all of this situation from the last few days is a work, that may be one of the greastest wrestling work since the unfortunate death of kayfabe decades ago.
> 
> But if this not, what an embarrassing idiotic situation this has been for everyone involved in that mess, but at least it had been entertaining to read some wrestling news recently.
> My favorite parts remains Ace Steel biting Kenny Omega


He was hungry after seeing CM Punk devouring all those pastries from Mindy's Bakery.


----------



## Saintpat

EMGESP said:


> If all parties are actual professionals and can hash out the differences they will turn this into the hottest angles we've seen in decades. It will literally print money.


But AEW talent don’t care about money. They want to have creative freedom and hang out with their friends.

Everybody knows that.


----------



## TD Stinger

So reading through this Forum and social media, it really feels like people are forgoing logic and deduction in an effort to pick one side or another in this talk of "work vs. shoot".

Like, let's look at all of these situations with AEW this year.

1st, you had Cody. And I feel like a lot of people who are for the "work" side dismiss this for some reason as if it was some kind of outlier when, no, there was a bunch of people here (and you know who you are) screaming WORK when it was announced Cody was leaving on February 15. And we know how things unfolded, he went back to WWE, and clearly it wasn't a work. People tried for days and weeks to convince themselves it was some kind of grand plan when in reality, he just left. Now, do I believe that Cody & AEW could have come to some kind of agreement and turned it into a work? That didn't happen, but that's an example of being able to see multiple scenarios and not just 1.

Then you have the MJF stuff. And now that he's back, well it must be clear that this was all just a work and all the journalists are just big dummies and were fooled the entire time......let's look at this. It was reported that MJF unhappy. Then we head into Double or Nothing weekend, MJF skips a Meet & Greet, there's the stuff with the plane, and he comes in long enough to get squashed by Wardlow and then days later cuts his shoot promo before going on vacation for 3 months.

I've asked this before, and I'll ask this question........do you really think, Tony Khan & MJF sat in a room and conspired together and TK said "and then you'll skip a meet and greet to sell this", costing them money and pissing off fans? Because I'm here to tell you, I don't buy that for a second. I also don't buy that they constructed this work to essentially derail Wardlow's momentum going into the show and make him an afterthought coming out of it. Now, that's what happened, but I don't think it was done intentionally done by TK, it was just a byproduct of what happened. Point is, after DON, TK & MJF were able to talk and at least come to terms for now to do this angle they're in now. Obviously, everything they've done since June 1st has been a work. But I do I believe it started that way and this was some kind of grand plan from the start? No, I don't.

And lastly we have this situation with Punk & The Elite. Is this work or is this shoot? Honestly? No idea. My initial theory was that the stuff with Colt was absolutely real but the stuff with the Elite was was fake because it just sounded so contrived. But now so much more stuff has come out and I really don't know what to think of all of this. I'm waiting to see how this plays out. But the amount of people seeing fighting so hard to completely be for one side or the other. It's like come on guys, has this year in wrestling not shown us to, as cliche as it is to say, to let things play out and try to look at all angles? I would say it has.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Meltzer is reporting that everyone involved has been suspended, including officials who were in the locker room.

That’s nuts. Weren’t guys like Pat Buck and Christopher Daniels trying to break up the fight?!


----------



## Mr316

JasmineAEW said:


> Meltzer is reporting that everyone involved has been suspended, including officials who were in the locker room.
> 
> That’s nuts. Weren’t guys like Pat Buck and Christopher Daniels trying to break up the fight?!


They probably picked a side in the fight.


----------



## JerryMark

Saintpat said:


> But AEW talent don’t care about money. They want to have creative freedom and hang out with their friends.
> 
> Everybody knows that.


they might wanna bounce around on a trampoline in tassels like they're in reseda but this is a business. their friendship with a curtain jerker takes a backseat to a mainstream star. punk let this shit slide for over a year.

cody left for a reason and distanced himself from the "elite" long before any wwe return talk started, their unprofessionalism with FTR, etc.

there seems to be a pattern with who the problem is there.


----------



## bdon

JerryMark said:


> they mind wanna bounce around on a trampoline in tassels like they're in reseda but this is a business. their friendship with a curtain jerker takes a backseat to a mainstream star. punk let this shit slide for over a year.
> 
> cody left for a reason and distanced himself from the "elite" long before any wwe return talk started, their unprofessionalism with FTR, etc.
> 
> there seems to be a pattern with who the problem is there.


10 years later, and Punk’s still having to call out his conspirators. Lol


----------



## Geeee

JasmineAEW said:


> Meltzer is reporting that everyone involved has been suspended, including officials who were in the locker room.
> 
> That’s nuts. Weren’t guys like Pat Buck and Christopher Daniels trying to break up the fight?!


Nakazawa and Cutler out here catching strays


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> Nakazawa and Cutler out here catching strays


I’d love to have seen them during all of this. 😂


----------



## Good Bunny

JasmineAEW said:


> Meltzer is reporting that everyone involved has been suspended, including officials who were in the locker room.
> 
> That’s nuts. Weren’t guys like Pat Buck and Christopher Daniels trying to break up the fight?!


Tony Montana sniffed a few O’s before making his decision


----------



## Saintpat

JerryMark said:


> they mind wanna bounce around on a trampoline in tassels like they're in reseda but this is a business. their friendship with a curtain jerker takes a backseat to a mainstream star. punk let this shit slide for over a year.
> 
> cody left for a reason and distanced himself from the "elite" long before any wwe return talk started, their unprofessionalism with FTR, etc.
> 
> there seems to be a pattern with who the problem is there.


Gotta like Punk sitting next to his billionaire boss saying (twice), “I’m trying to run a business here.”

And Tony just sitting there like, ‘well I’m glad somebody’s trying to run it.”


----------



## Braylyt

These stories are great lmao

Punk was injured, bloodied and tired, outnumbered 3-to-1.. and still beat the shit out of one of the Bucks


----------



## Saintpat

JasmineAEW said:


> Meltzer is reporting that everyone involved has been suspended, including officials who were in the locker room.
> 
> That’s nuts. Weren’t guys like Pat Buck and Christopher Daniels trying to break up the fight?!


As someone noted, it’s an HR move.

Suspend everyone (nothing said about without pay, btw) to separate all involved while you investigate.

I mean what if you find out after talking to everybody that Buck or Daniels or someone else who came in to break it up got riled up and punched someone? It’s just a smart move. The people who did nothing wrong will be reinstated and not miss a paycheck, it seems certain. 

The ones who merit disciplinary action (whether that’s suspension without pay or firing or whatever) will get that once they’ve sorted it and have all the legal stuff figured out (remember, they’re independent contractors so the verbiage of their contract will dictate a termination process, so that might take some time).


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Its a work, Punk could shoot slap Tony across the face and he wouldn’t fire him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I’d love to have seen them during all of this. 😂


Nak had some shoot fights - he is supposedly very handy

or am i mis-remembering and someone said he’s very handsy

either / or

or i made the whole thing up


----------



## Good Bunny

TD Stinger said:


> So reading through this Forum and social media, it really feels like people are forgoing logic and deduction in an effort to pick one side or another in this talk of "work vs. shoot".
> 
> Like, let's look at all of these situations with AEW this year.
> 
> 1st, you had Cody. And I feel like a lot of people who are for the "work" side dismiss this for some reason as if it was some kind of outlier when, no, there was a bunch of people here (and you know who you are) screaming WORK when it was announced Cody was leaving on February 15. And we know how things unfolded, he went back to WWE, and clearly it wasn't a work. People tried for days and weeks to convince themselves it was some kind of grand plan when in reality, he just left. Now, do I believe that Cody & AEW could have come to some kind of agreement and turned it into a work? That didn't happen, but that's an example of being able to see multiple scenarios and not just 1.
> 
> Then you have the MJF stuff. And now that he's back, well it must be clear that this was all just a work and all the journalists are just big dummies and were fooled the entire time......let's look at this. It was reported that MJF unhappy. Then we head into Double or Nothing weekend, MJF skips a Meet & Greet, there's the stuff with the plane, and he comes in long enough to get squashed by Wardlow and then days later cuts his shoot promo before going on vacation for 3 months.
> 
> I've asked this before, and I'll ask this question........do you really think, Tony Khan & MJF sat in a room and conspired together and TK said "and then you'll skip a meet and greet to sell this", costing them money and pissing off fans? Because I'm here to tell you, I don't buy that for a second. I also don't buy that they constructed this work to essentially derail Wardlow's momentum going into the show and make him an afterthought coming out of it. Now, that's what happened, but I don't think it was done intentionally done by TK, it was just a byproduct of what happened. Point is, after DON, TK & MJF were able to talk and at least come to terms for now to do this angle they're in now. Obviously, everything they've done since June 1st has been a work. But I do I believe it started that way and this was some kind of grand plan from the start? No, I don't.
> 
> And lastly we have this situation with Punk & The Elite. Is this work or is this shoot? Honestly? No idea. My initial theory was that the stuff with Colt was absolutely real but the stuff with the Elite was was fake because it just sounded so contrived. But now so much more stuff has come out and I really don't know what to think of all of this. I'm waiting to see how this plays out. But the amount of people seeing fighting so hard to completely be for one side or the other. It's like come on guys, has this year in wrestling not shown us to, as cliche as it is to say, to let things play out and try to look at all angles? I would say it has.


Bro you really think the MJF stuff is NOT a work? So Tony brings the guy back and gives him a world title shot, and you think they have legit backstage beef?

HAAA WHAT A MARK

But I ain’t mad. Enjoy wrestling if you can believe into it. That’s always what wrestling is about.


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> I’d love to have seen them during all of this. 😂


Cutler's the biggest guy of the bunch and isn't having crazy "five star matches" all the time taking a toll on his body. He might actually fuck em all up lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So… nobody fired yet?


----------



## Cydewonder

The Young Bucks reportedly kicked down CM Punk's locker room door, more details on backstage fight after AEW All Out


There are more details coming out on the backstage fight that occurred after AEW All Out on Sunday night. These details were provided to Fightful Select from




wrestlingnews.co





Has this been posted yet? Young Bucks kicked down Punks door after they knocked and no answer...

😂😂😂


----------



## Kishido

Professional EVPs


----------



## bdon

Cydewonder said:


> The Young Bucks reportedly kicked down CM Punk's locker room door, more details on backstage fight after AEW All Out
> 
> 
> There are more details coming out on the backstage fight that occurred after AEW All Out on Sunday night. These details were provided to Fightful Select from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingnews.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has this been posted yet? Young Bucks kicked down Punks door after they knocked and no answer...
> 
> 😂😂😂


That is Punk’s version, so even in his own version, he begged them to come air their grievances TWICE. And as soon as they did, he acted like the bipolar, schizophrenic mf’er that he is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Whatever someone thinks of this situation, the MJF situation should definitely be kept separate. It was clearly a work, and backing up to a "it was a shoot turned into a work" argument is weak.

If you thought it was a shoot between Double or Nothing and the start of the following Dynamite, fair enough. MJF though was given a mic on Dynamite right after all the shit from the weekend happened, he cut a scathing promo for MINUTES, and only after saying a ton if shit did he finally get cut off.

It's entirely possible MJF at some point wanted more money, but I think it's pretty obvious that these reports and the shit that happened over that weekend was one giant work and an overembellishment of a potential real situation to make people think it was a shoot. As crazy as it sounds, I think that Meet and Greet no-show thing was part of it.


This Punk vs. Elite situation is different though at this point. Similar to MJF, Punk cut that promo on Hangman and seemingly would've been cut off if it was a shoot... except maybe not in that case because it was all ultimately going to go to Mox/Punk, and Punk didn't talk about Page for that long. So while I initially believed that was a work, given recent events from this weekend and if Punk/The Elite all were really removed from Dynamite, right after winning the titles they did... I'm leaning towards these issues now being a shoot. Unless one of the guys (Punk/Omega/The Bucks) come out on Dynamite and directly talk for several minutes about the situation in a promo-type way, I think at this point it's a shoot.

Now, is it entirely possible these reports, all of them (the fight stuff) is false and being given to journalists to report to make it all look real? And that Punk's verbal tirade was a work? I'd maybe think so if he didn't mention Colt. If it was just him talking about the EVPs, that would be one thing. Colt has nothing to do with anything going on in AEW right now. So I think Punk really lost his shit and went on the tirade he did, which led to the real backstage fight that happened and now Punk/The Elite all being quietly suspended, even if just for a week to give them a chance to all cool off and maybe come back to discuss this once emotions are calm.

It should be worth noting (though this is NOT an excuse for his actions at the press conference) that if Punk did indeed get hurt in his match with Moxley, that's probably what put him in a really bad mood. Not at Mox or anyone necessarily, but he gets hurt and besides the physical pain, he's probably pissed at his own body that he got hurt yet again. Angry that he might be out again, right after coming back and especially after just winning the title back.

So after some thought I'm leaning more towards shoot. If it turns out it's not, then look... I think Punk/Omega is pretty overrated in terms of how big people think it will/would be (it's a big match but not company biggest or anything like that)... however with all this shit over the weekend? It's now the biggest match they can do. So this is a case where if it is a shoot, hopefully they can make a work out of it and make some money. Doesn't need to be for the title or anything, just a grudge match with this story would work and it would be big.

Edit: Also a bit serparate from the above, reading "Punk's count of events" (if it even is his camp's) posted above, he challenged them to talk to him but it sounds like they hadn't been before the conference which was his point. They wouldn't resolve it beforehand. We also don't know why he didn't open the door. Maybe he didn't want Ace's wife involved, maybe he didn't want to deal with them in the pissed off mood right after a grueling match+press conference, or maybe he was taking a shit in the bathroom lol.

But anyone jumping to conclusions over a vague report claiming to be Punk's side (or someone on his side) is hilarious.


----------



## JasmineAEW

If management wants to talk with you, shouldnt you let them in? Why lock them out?


----------



## GarpTheFist




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

JasmineAEW said:


> If management wants to talk with you, shouldnt you let them in? Why lock them out?


Because the EVPS are air headed morons


----------



## JasmineAEW

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Because the EVPS are air headed morons


More likely, Punk is a drama queen pussy.


----------



## One Shed

JasmineAEW said:


> If management wants to talk with you, shouldnt you let them in? Why lock them out?


He obviously had not showered or changed after the match before the scrum. Probably was doing that.


----------



## NXT Only

Bucks kicked down Punk’s door and people think HE should be fired.

Tony has to avoid letting the public run his company. No one should be fired/suspended. They need to sit down and talk like adults.


----------



## bdon

NXT Only said:


> Bucks kicked down Punk’s door and people think HE should be fired.
> 
> Tony has to avoid letting the public run his company. No one should be fired/suspended. They need to sit down and talk like adults.


The Bucks kicking down the door is from the “Woe is me” version that Punk is putting out there.


----------



## NXT Only

bdon said:


> The Bucks kicking down the door is from the “Woe is me” version that Punk is putting out there.


So you believe the anti-Punk information but not anything that could against the Bucks? Stop it.


----------



## bdon

NXT Only said:


> So you believe the anti-Punk information but not anything that could against the Bucks? Stop it.


Not at all. Bucks clearly went there like he’d been begging them to do for weeks now, despite TK demanding all the bs to stop.

But the Bucks kicking in a door? No. That’s just not believable at all.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Not at all. Bucks clearly went there like he’d been begging them to do for weeks now, despite TK demanding all the bs to stop.
> 
> But the Bucks kicking in a door? No. That’s just not believable at all.


Agreed...unless...unless...it was a...forbidden door?


----------



## NXT Only

bdon said:


> Not at all. Bucks clearly went there like he’d been begging them to do for weeks now, despite TK demanding all the bs to stop.
> 
> But the Bucks kicking in a door? No. That’s just not believable at all.


So how did they get in if he didn’t let them in?


----------



## bdon

NXT Only said:


> So how did they get in if he didn’t let them in?


“My door is wide open…”


----------



## Hangman

So the Hardlys and Olivier steamed in to Punks locker room for a confrontation, knowing it would likely be just Punk, a tiny little doggy and a women that would be waiting for them?

They wernt going for tea and biscuits were they? They were going for a scrap and Punk defended himself.

Sound to me like the Hardlys fucked around and found out... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

anybody who says the Bucks' superkicks are weak better recognise 

they kicked that fucker off its hinges brother


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> anybody who says the Bucks' superkicks are weak better recognise
> 
> they kicked that fucker off its hinges brother


It really is fucking comical that we are now leaping to the conclusion that the Bucks are kicking in heavy duty, backstage metal doors. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> It really is fucking comical that we are now leaping to the conclusion that the Bucks are kicking in heavy duty, backstage metal doors. Lol


yup

i've swung back to it being a work 

i was sure with everybody in a flurry saying Punk was being fired last night that 'oh shit.... its a shoot'

but then... Bucks kicked his door down? nobody fired?

i mean....

edit> I don't know what to think anymore - if its a work, its the greatest of all time

edit edit> its also funny for ALL the 'journalists' to go 'HUGE NEWS DROPPING SOON!'... and then we wait.... and they go "ALMOST'... and then it just gets quieter and quieter


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup
> 
> i've swung back to it being a work
> 
> i was sure with everybody in a flurry saying Punk was being fired last night that 'oh shit.... its a shoot'
> 
> but then... Bucks kicked his door down? nobody fired?
> 
> i mean....


I don’t know how someone doesn’t get fired, and them shit-canning the guy that no-fucking-body knew worked there is not enough of a response. I don’t care if you fire Omega, Bucks, Punk, whoever. One party or the other needs fired on principle.


----------



## Hunter's Penis

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567268659558498305


----------



## bdon

Hunter's Penis said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567268659558498305


This just isn’t funny. Or maybe it is something where you need to follow WWE to find it funny. Otherwise, it’s just so fucking weird and random. Lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Good Bunny said:


> Bro you really think the MJF stuff is NOT a work? So Tony brings the guy back and gives him a world title shot, and you think they have legit backstage beef?
> 
> HAAA WHAT A MARK
> 
> But I ain’t mad. Enjoy wrestling if you can believe into it. That’s always what wrestling is about.


Did you read a word of what I said? Obviously, everything after DON is a work.

Do I believe TK told MJF "hey, now skip a meet and greet to sell this and completely overshadow your match with Wardlow to sell all of this". No, because that's just asinine.


----------



## Poyser

bdon said:


> If it isn’t a work, then he doesn’t want to go back cause CM PUSSYBOY might have stand up for himself and speak to Hangman face-to-face.
> 
> Not everyone is a Nick or Matt Jackson.


Do you realise how much of a fucking loser you look when you say cm pussy in all caps lmao


----------



## A PG Attitude

Poyser said:


> Do you realise how much of a fucking loser you look when you say cm pussy in all caps lmao


Seconded.


----------



## Godlike13

I wish CM Punk stopped acting like a child throwing tantrums, because he has point. The EVPs feed dirt sheet gossip and cultivate a "journalistic" environment where the first question that's asked is whether CM Punk is friends with a dude they know he's not. And then when they hear things they don't like, they confront him with a brawl. Punk's an ass but he's not management.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Godlike13 said:


> I wish CM Punk stopped acting like a child throwing tantrums, because he has point. The EVPs feed dirt sheet gossip and cultivate a "journalistic" environment where the first question that's asked is whether CM Punk is friends with a dude they know he's not. And then when they hear things they don't like, they confront him with a brawl. Punk's an ass but he's not management.


yet, all reporters said it wasn't the Elite

soooo... what now?

changes are bigger its some fucknut like Billy Gunn


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Godlike13 said:


> I wish CM Punk stopped acting like a child throwing tantrums, because he has point. The EVPs feed dirt sheet gossip and cultivate a "journalistic" environment where the first question that's asked is whether CM Punk is friends with a dude they know he's not. And then when they hear things they don't like, they confront him with a brawl. Punk's an ass but he's not management.


Except Punk wasn't asked if he's friends with Cabana, Punk recognised the "journalist" as someone who had been a friend of Cabana's and automatically went off on his rant. 

And from what I can gather it looks like it wasn't actually the Bucks that had been speaking to the "journalists" about Punk costing Cabana his spot in AEW in the first place.


----------



## 3venflow

So besides Ace Steel, apparently Pat Buck won't be at Dynamite tonight. First I've heard of his possible involvement. Maybe they mixed up Pat Buck with the Young Bucks in the whole story? 🤔


----------



## Godlike13

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yet, all reporters said it wasn't the Elite
> 
> soooo... what now?
> 
> changes are bigger its some fucknut like Billy Gunn





X-Pensive Wino said:


> Except Punk wasn't asked if he's friends with Cabana, Punk recognised the "journalist" as someone who had been a friend of Cabana's and automatically went off on his rant.
> 
> And from what I can gather it looks like it wasn't actually the Bucks that had been speaking to the "journalists" about Punk costing Cabana his spot in AEW in the first place.


You guys are missing the point, whether it was them, or the locker room, that gave it to the dirt sheets as EVPs they are responsible for a locker room that is weaponizing information against other talent. That media scrum went to shit in part because Punk is volatile, but also because the other side of the room was filled with people who were looking to instigate and fuel backstage discord. Which is exactly what they did. 

AEW is new, and everyone is still learning, but this was a management failure. If it wasn't Punk, its just going to be someone else, as they have created this kind of environment and are continuing to feed the kind of "journalism" that is literally just looking to create discord.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567481828734390274

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567481993524400129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567482329710354435
That locker room is rotten. Megha and Daniels allowing this to happen, lmao.

Proper embarrassing.


----------



## Mr316

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567481828734390274
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567481993524400129
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567482329710354435
> That locker room is rotten. Megha and Daniels allowing this to happen, lmao.
> 
> Proper embarrassing.


Tony Khan needs to hire professionals.


----------



## 3venflow

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567481828734390274
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567481993524400129
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567482329710354435
> That locker room is rotten. Megha and Daniels allowing this to happen, lmao.
> 
> Proper embarrassing.


Doube Megha could have done anything between a bunch of wound-up men.










But Daniels, as talent relations, should probably have done something. Maybe he tried.

My pitch for head of talent relations in AEW:

"Step into my office..."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Godlike13 said:


> You guys are missing the point, whether it was them, or the locker room, that gave it to the dirt sheets as EVPs they are responsible for a locker room that is weaponizing information against other talent. That media scrum went to shit in part because Punk is volatile, but also because the other side of the room was filled with people who were looking to instigate and fuel backstage discord. Which is exactly what they did.
> 
> AEW is new, and everyone is still learning, but this was a management failure. If it wasn't Punk, its just going to be someone else, as they have created this kind of environment and are continuing to feed the kind of "journalism" that is literally just looking to create discord.


there is no agenda mate - everybody was stoked Punk came back

i’d bet good money its ‘journalists’ making up their own spin when they saw cabana on ROH - or it can even be colt himself or a thousand other things

fact is, the dude went off without provocation or a question and burned everything - it was bad business all around from his side


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan needs to hire professionals.


megha is a HR lawyer for football clubs - can’t get a bigger pro


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cooper09 said:


> Ace Steel is a legend if that turns out to be true. Truly despise those pair of vanilla geeks called the Young Cucks. They make wrestling look embarrassing to watch!!!


Don’t you talk about Matt like that!!!


----------



## yeahright2

Cydewonder said:


> The Young Bucks reportedly kicked down CM Punk's locker room door, more details on backstage fight after AEW All Out
> 
> 
> There are more details coming out on the backstage fight that occurred after AEW All Out on Sunday night. These details were provided to Fightful Select from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingnews.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has this been posted yet? Young Bucks kicked down Punks door after they knocked and no answer...
> 
> 😂😂😂


I don´t believe it. The Bucks couldn´t kick their way out of a paper bag, let alone kick down a door.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Media isn't going to reveal their sources plain in simple especially with how nasty this has gotten. SRS though has hinted he's been talking to someone outside of AEW that's talking to the Bucks. If the Bucks didn't want this information out there then they shouldn't be running their mouths about it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> Don’t you talk about Matt like that!!!


recognises greatness!


----------



## Geeee

I want to imagine the Bucks superkicked the door and then sneak attacked Punk with an Indie Taker. They're about to hit Ace Steel's wife with the BTE Trigger when Ace throws chair at them.


----------



## 3venflow

Mike Johnson saying Tony Khan has a third party investigating the fracas.


----------



## fabi1982

3venflow said:


> Mike Johnson saying Tony Khan has a third party investigating the fracas.


The same third party investigating in the WWE bot issue?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> The same third party investigating in the WWE bot issue?


they’re the best!

they delivered all the facts!


----------



## RiverFenix

Crazy thing is Khan could fire Punk, Bucks, Omega and still have an upper card/main event scene of Moxley, Danielson, Jericho, MJF, Claudio and elevate Miro, PAC, Wardlow, Allin, Samoa Joe, Hobbs, Brody King etc

Not even counting Hangman and Adam Cole if they'd stick around.


----------



## omaroo

Do we expect concrete news before dynamite tonight of suspensions and firings?


----------



## Trivette




----------



## Geeee

fabi1982 said:


> The same third party investigating in the WWE bot issue?


As someone who regularly watches AEW YouTube content, there are definitely bots. Though, I don't think they are coming from WWE but rather WWE fans (and the occasional porn website)

Alternately, there are people who dislike AEW but sit through entire episodes of AEW Dark and ctrl-c+ctrl-v "AEW will fail" or some other nonsense throughout the whole episode.


----------



## omaroo

Sadly as a fan of AEW it's an absolute joke now. No leadership. Divided locker room. An imbecile who's running the company acting like a mark instead of being a boss has no respect from the locker room. 

Always seen people criticising WWEs locker room and it's backstage environment but no where was it as bad as we are seeing in AEW right now.

Even if punk is gone and elite suspensed I still see the elite eventually leaving as clearly they don't trust or respect the clown that is TK.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Sadly as a fan of AEW it's an absolute joke now. No leadership. Divided locker room. An imbecile who's running the company acting like a mark instead of being a boss has no respect from the locker room.
> 
> Always seen people criticising WWEs locker room and it's backstage environment but no where was it as bad as we are seeing in AEW right now.
> 
> Even if punk is gone and elite suspensed I still see the elite eventually leaving as clearly they don't trust or respect the clown that is TK.


but the wrestling is so good


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mr316 said:


> Punk is honestly batshit crazy. Sure Hangman went off script but this shit happened 4 months ago. The guy just can’t let go of anything. Then if he had issues with the EVPS then he should have gone directly to them. What he did is he embarrassed the entire company. It’s like his goal was to get fired after the PPV. Dude is not well.


It's what you get with Punk. He abused Miz on Twitter as he mocked his WWE Backstage debut. We are dealing with massive egos on both sides here, so it will be interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Anyone think it's still a work?


----------



## DUD

If this is real then Christopher Daniels is to talent relations what Rick Knox is to refereeing.

I'm just glad these guys aren't in a serious occupation like being a surgeon. Imagine how many people they would have killed.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

9 months ago, who'd have thought WWE is the land of opportunity, and AEW is the fucking toxic place to work?....


----------



## kingfunkel

It'll be interesting to see if anything happens backstage tonight. I imagine FTR would have had Punk's back, but they left early due to Dax having his daughter present and I'm not sure they knew Punk was gonna turn super villain. They've wrestled the Briscos and had matches with the Bucks.. I think they'd be happy to head back to the WWE. 

Also MJF is a Punk fanboy, so I imagine he won't be happy that his dream program and receiving the torch from Punk is gone. I think it would have been Punk's last big angle before retirement. 

Massive division in the roster. Jericho, Regal and I'd try to bring in Lance Storm. Give them some executive roles. They're mature enough to handle things properly, without kicking in doors.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

A PG Attitude said:


> Anyone think it's still a work?


Its 100% a work, the only thing that was a shoot was the colt cabana stuff.

Untill Punk shows up on Raw to challenge Roman Reigns, its a work.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Works only just settled down, has anything happened or been confirmed today? 

Or still same old spec?


----------



## P Thriller

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Its 100% a work, the only thing that was a shoot was the colt cabana stuff.
> 
> Untill Punk shows up on Raw to challenge Roman Reigns, its a work.


Yeah it is a genius work by Tony to make himself look like a complete loser and completely ruin a PPV and MJF's return. What great planning...


----------



## Soul Rex

A PG Attitude said:


> Anyone think it's still a work?


It's a work... But at the same it isn't.

I'll explain you later.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This is how I would picture what would have happened, if the Bucks barged into a dressing room alone


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

kendo_nagasaki said:


> 9 months ago, who'd have thought WWE is the land of opportunity, and AEW is the fucking toxic place to work?....


Forget 9 months people wouldn't have thought that 9 weeks ago.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there is no agenda mate - everybody was stoked Punk came back
> 
> i’d bet good money its ‘journalists’ making up their own spin when they saw cabana on ROH - or it can even be colt himself or a thousand other things
> 
> fact is, the dude went off without provocation or a question and burned everything - it was bad business all around from his side


It's not Punk's fault


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but the wrestling is so good


Fun as hell, too many thumbtacks though and Fenix needs out


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> Fun as hell, too many thumbtacks though and Fenix needs out


Fenix might be the only one not suspended by the end of the night, so might be wise to keep em around.


----------



## Dr. Middy




----------



## La Parka

Dr. Middy said:


>


I like how most of these quotes are about people deeply involved with drug addiction and can all be applied Cm Punk who was only on a muffin


----------



## 3venflow

No Tony on Busted Radio today. He usually makes some match announcements and such on there, but I guess something else has his attention. 🤔


----------



## bdon

Poyser said:


> Do you realise how much of a fucking loser you look when you say cm pussy in all caps lmao


Do you realize I don’t give a fuck what you think of me?


----------



## Dr. Middy

La Parka said:


> I like how most of these quotes are about people deeply involved with drug addiction and can all be applied Cm Punk who was only on a muffin


Well we don't know what was in that muffin now, do we?


----------



## Saintpat

Waiting to see Tony tweet: “Ace Steel fired. Elite suspended. Punk given stern reprimand. They know I’m in charge now. What will MFJ say? Find out tonight #Dynamite on @tbs 6E/7C TONIGHT!!!”


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Waiting to see Tony tweet: “Ace Steel fired. Elite suspended. Punk given stern reprimand. They know I’m in charge now. What will MFJ say? Find out tonight #Dynamite on @tbs 6E/7C TONIGHT!!!”


Tony, is that you? Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Saintpat said:


> Waiting to see Tony tweet: “Ace Steel fired. Elite suspended. Punk given stern reprimand. They know I’m in charge now. What will MFJ say? Find out tonight #Dynamite on @tbs 6E/7C TONIGHT!!!”


'CM PUSSY was never that good anyway, Reigns better, DYNAMITE AT 8!'


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 'CM PUSSY was never that good anyway, Reigns better, DYNAMITE AT 8!'


I thought I’d posted this through goddamn osmosis. 😂😂😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I thought I’d posted this through goddamn osmosis. 😂😂😂


you have finally assimilated me into the Bdon Borg!

Fuck Cody RHHHodes, CM PUSSY is a bipolar FUCK! JERICHO says it DOESN't work for me BROTHER!

Eddie is ok... sometimes   

Edit> I'm about to post a racist cornette video


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you have finally assimilated me into the Bdon Borg!
> 
> Fuck Cody RHHHodes, CM PUSSY is a bipolar FUCK! JERICHO says it DOESN't work for me BROTHER!
> 
> Eddie is ok... sometimes
> 
> Edit> I'm about to post a racist cornette video


That last one caught me off guard.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I sure hope Tony is doing a pre-tape if he insists on addressing this live. He never does well in front of fans.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567545935873581056


----------



## Hunter's Penis

bdon said:


> This just isn’t funny. Or maybe it is something where you need to follow WWE to find it funny. Otherwise, it’s just so fucking weird and random. Lol


if you dont follow WWE than you're not a wrestling fan period


----------



## bdon

Hunter's Penis said:


> if you dont follow WWE than you're not a wrestling fan period


Then I’ve never been a wrestling fan.


----------



## Coyotex

Braylyt said:


> These stories are great lmao
> 
> Punk was injured, bloodied and tired, outnumbered 3-to-1.. and still beat the shit out of one of the Bucks


sounds like it was the other guy, we all know Punk can't fight for shit but then again i doubt the Bucks can fight either


----------



## Good Bunny

TD Stinger said:


> Did you read a word of what I said? Obviously, everything after DON is a work.
> 
> Do I believe TK told MJF "hey, now skip a meet and greet to sell this and completely overshadow your match with Wardlow to sell all of this". No, because that's just asinine.


I skimmed to be honest. You wrote a lot and I the gist of it is you think the MJF stuff is a shoot, so my mind checked out and I clicked reply.


----------



## Good Bunny

3venflow said:


> Mike Johnson saying Tony Khan has a third party investigating the fracas.


Is Tony talking to the media about this? That’s messy if this is a shoot. 

No employee or boss should share internal conflicts with anyone not at the top of the company, on a need to know basis. 

This stuff never slips through the cracks at any other company, never mind the wrestling business.


----------



## Kishido

If Punk has thrown the first punch against EVPs... He should be fired... Simple... They are still above him ranking... If he likes it or not 

At the time EVPs should be fired or AT LEAST be suspended for a good amount of time for being unprofessional in their roles even before the incident. 

Or better Tony should fuck off sitting right next to Punk for 20 minutes being under cocaine doing absolutely nothing besides being a bobblehead.

All of them are unprofessional to the maximum...

But hey it's a work after all


----------



## God Movement

Is it still a work guys?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567592520464625670


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567592520464625670


It's official, that title is cursed when it comes to Punk holding it.


----------



## Jedah

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567592520464625670


If it absolutely has to be addressed tonight, I'd just make the match with MJF official for Grand Slam, run some promos in the weeks before, and then let MJF bury him. No more interim title bullshit.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567559459962241024


----------



## Cosmo77

Put the title back on Mox


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> Don’t you talk about Matt like that!!!


I told you about the Gatorade. This gal just got her chip and hasn't sucked a cock for an entire 6 months and is still able to satisfy her oral fixation.


----------



## Businessman

CM Punk - Dark Side of the Ring


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567530128095207424


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## 3venflow

Bad news but if Punk is shelved, it could buy Tony time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567608264443006982


----------



## JasmineAEW

If Punk stays with AEW, his new injury may actually be a good thing in the long run. He can stay home, heal up and figure out things. It might also give all involved parties more time to patch things up.

Who should the next champion be? MJF? Mox? Danielson? Someone else?


----------



## THANOS

JasmineAEW said:


> If Punk stays with AEW, his new injury may actually be a good thing in the long run. He can stay home, heal up and figure out things. It might also give all involved parties more time to patch things up.
> 
> Who should the next champion be? MJF? Mox? Danielson? Someone else?


It should be Danielson and he should get a long run as a Anti-Elite type of Vet Heel who turns Babyface by end of his run and drops the Title to MJF, for the latter's big Heel Run leading to his contract year.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Even the Japanese weight in on the Elite/Punk drama lol. Not a good look for Punk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tell it like it is said:


> Even the Japanese weight in on the Elite/Punk drama lol. Not a good look for Punk
> View attachment 132668


they… tell it like it is!


----------



## Rhetro

Punk needs to be fired. Plain and simple. This is the softest possible way Tony could have went and it will make for even more trouble down there road!


----------



## Tell it like it is

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they… tell it like it is!


They're like me you fuck with The Elite especially Omega then you're my enemy


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


>


Wow.

I had never seen this, but I have said a few times, I suspected Cody or Jericho as the one putting out the stories about Punk. Cody might do it for his friends, and Jericho would do it to get back to being Tony’s right hand man.


----------



## Saintpat

Tell it like it is said:


> They're like me you fuck with The Elite especially Omega then you're my enemy


Wasn’t New Japan unhappy with Omega when he left? And weren’t the Bucks not that big a deal there?

In fact, didn’t Omega get held up in customs when he went back to Japan and the reports were that NJPW were pulling the strings to keep him in detention for some period of time?

Seems like there were reports about that.


----------



## bdon

Your best skill is your availability.

Fire his ass.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Have Punk put over MJF at Grand Slam. Let him heal. Then have him put over Omega, and make him an attraction the rest of his run.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Time for Orange Cassidy!


----------



## Uncle Iroh

It's crazy to think that this all started because Sasha Banks and Naomi decided to walk out of a WWE taping.

That's what prompted CM Punk to tweet about co-workers, which in turn was what lead to Hangman and his promo that pissed Punk off, spiralling into what we see before us today.


----------



## DammitChrist

I guess that I’ll just ask this here once, but would a CM Punk vs MJF feud still work with the roles flipped later (with the former being the contender who eventually loses, and the latter being the world champion that ultimately wins/gets put over in the end)?

I’m just genuinely concerned for Punk’s health since he’s likely devastated by his own body giving up on him lately, and I’m wondering if there might actually be a positive coming out of this (because I’m struggling to come up with positives atm since I am a big fan of Punk’s work on TV).


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567632474632757249


----------



## bdon

shadow_spinner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567632474632757249


Sleazy E still my boy…


----------



## Gn1212

Uncle Iroh said:


> It's crazy to think that this all started because Sasha Banks and Naomi decided to walk out of a WWE taping.
> 
> That's what prompted CM Punk to tweet about co-workers, which in turn was what lead to Hangman and his promo that pissed Punk off, spiralling into what we see before us today.


This is a great point.


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> Your best skill is your drawing ability.
> 
> Fire his ass.


Fixed it for you. My guy has been trending for 3 weeks. His shit pretty much buried the 2 events WWE put out. Nobody is talking about WWE since Sunday despite the recent improvement of the product.

Tony Khan is going "all out" tonight and had the whole locker room promoting the episode. He wants to cash in on the buzz.

You don't fire your biggest draw because he got injured in a 30 minute main event for one of your biggest PPVs.

If you're a good promoter you retain him and squeeze everything out of him. 

I didn't particularly think it was gonna be big initially but Kenny v Punk may have surpassed Bryan v Punk as the biggest match that could happen in AEW.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Your best skill is your availability.
> 
> Fire his ass.


This is the guy who whined about WWE using part-time big attractions like Brock over the guys who are there every week?

Yet he steps over every MMA fighter who works for years to get to UCF to waltz into PPVs with no credentials (and no ability), probably making much more than all but the top guys.

Then he comes into AEW and now he’s on a one-match-one-scrum-one-injury-and-I’ll-see-you-in-a-few-months schedule.

Kind of ironic, no?


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Fixed it for you. My guy has been trending for 3 weeks. His shit pretty much buried the 2 events WWE put out. Nobody is talking about WWE since Sunday despite the recent improvement of the product.
> 
> Tony Khan is going "all out" tonight and had the whole locker room promoting the episode. He wants to cash in on the buzz.
> 
> You don't fire your biggest draw because he got injured in a 30 minute main event for one of your biggest PPVs.
> 
> If you're a good promoter you retain him and squeeze everything out of him.
> 
> I didn't particularly think it was gonna be big initially but Kenny v Punk may have surpassed Bryan v Punk as the biggest match that could happen in AEW.


Well, I agree with this line of thinking, but I don’t trust Punk’s body to hold up now. Not enough to trust that he can be in a big time program.

This is karma for all the times he bitched and complained about Taker and the like only being part timers. They WERE part timers who drew big interest.

Is Punk going to be a hypocrite now? I’m fine if he is willing to do that, but you can not trust this guy’s ego OR body now.


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> Well, I agree with this line of thinking, but I don’t trust Punk’s body to hold up now. Not enough to trust that he can be in a big time program.
> 
> This is karma for all the times he bitched and complained about Taker and the like only being part timers. They WERE part timers who drew big interest.
> 
> Is Punk going to be a hypocrite now? I’m fine if he is willing to do that, but you can not trust this guy’s ego OR body now.


As Punk said once. Until the wheels fall off. He wants to help AEW grow, he gotta put some people over and give at least the rub to others.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> This is the guy who whined about WWE using part-time big attractions like Brock over the guys who are there every week?
> 
> Yet he steps over every MMA fighter who works for years to get to UCF to waltz into PPVs with no credentials (and no ability), probably making much more than all but the top guys.
> 
> Then he comes into AEW and now he’s on a one-match-one-scrum-one-injury-and-I’ll-see-you-in-a-few-months schedule.
> 
> Kind of ironic, no?


Haha. I hadn’t read this yet, but you took my thoughts exactly.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> As Punk said once. Until the wheels fall off. He wants to help AEW grow, he gotta put some people over and give at least the rub to others.


He may not be as bad as TK’s love affair with him has made him seem, but going over Mox clean really didn’t sit well with me.


----------



## Geeee

If TK actually does have a promo tonight, I hope Rukus has thrown together a legally distinct "No Chance in Hell" knock off for his theme music


----------



## Ratedr4life

The "Elite" are a cancer to AEW, always have been and always will be. This all seems to vindicate Cody and his departure.

While Cody held his tongue and left on good terms with Tony, Punk isn't the type to go quietly. Is it the way I would have handled it? No, probably not, but I'm not CM Punk. Omega and the Bucks seem like insecure jealous pricks.

In all honesty AEW would be fine without Punk and Omega/Bucks. Would take some time to rebuild, but they've got so much talent that they haven't even tapped into.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Sleazy E still my boy…


He has a point it's not necessarily a "good" one but there is some truth there. Of course EVPs or whatever you want to call them SHOULDN'T be engaging in fights with the people but that COULD have been handled without any press or hoopla. What Punk did extremely public and is likely to do more damage than good in a lot of people's eyes.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Bucks side to the story 


Sources close to The Elite say The Bucks went to Punk to talk "just like he told them to."
The Bucks did not barge in but opened the door and before Matt Jackson could say anything Punk started throwing punches at Matt's head.
Nick went to stop it but Ace Steele threw the chair at Nick.
Kenny went to pick up and remove Larry from the situation because he was freaking out and after Kenny got Larry out, Ace attacked and bit him.
All parties kept shouting and Punk threatened legal action against them
SRS stresses this is only one side of the story and he's heard different from Punk's side.


----------



## Mr316

shadow_spinner said:


> Bucks side to the story
> 
> 
> Sources close to The Elite say The Bucks went to Punk to talk "just like he told them to."
> The Bucks did not barge in but opened the door and before Matt Jackson could say anything Punk started throwing punches at Matt's head.
> Nick went to stop it but Ace Steele threw the chair at Nick.
> Kenny went to pick up and remove Larry from the situation because he was freaking out and after Kenny got Larry out, Ace attacked and bit him.
> All parties kept shouting and Punk threatened legal action against them
> SRS stresses this is only one side of the story and he's heard different from Punk's side.


If that’s the story. Punk is a fucking clown.


----------



## bdon

shadow_spinner said:


> Bucks side to the story
> 
> 
> Sources close to The Elite say The Bucks went to Punk to talk "just like he told them to."
> The Bucks did not barge in but opened the door and before Matt Jackson could say anything Punk started throwing punches at Matt's head.
> Nick went to stop it but Ace Steele threw the chair at Nick.
> Kenny went to pick up and remove Larry from the situation because he was freaking out and after Kenny got Larry out, Ace attacked and bit him.
> All parties kept shouting and Punk threatened legal action against them
> SRS stresses this is only one side of the story and he's heard different from Punk's side.


Well, this explains why Kenny and Punk were able to talk afterwards, even if nothing came of it.

And of course Kenny’s goofy ass was looking to save the fucking dog. Hahah


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> If that’s the story. Punk is a fucking clown.


Well, Megah Parekh and Christopher Daniels were said to be right there, so I’m sure the truth will come out soon enough.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Well, Megah Parekh and Christopher Daniels were said to be right there, so I’m sure the truth will come out soon enough.


Pending a thorough investigation from an unidentified third party who definitely ISN'T Tony Khan in a Luchasaurus mask and CM Punk T-shirt.


----------



## NathanMayberry

LifeInCattleClass said:


> megha is a HR lawyer for football clubs - can’t get a bigger pro


She's the HR lawyer for the Jaguars.. 

They're not exactly an organization known for hiring competent people


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

NathanMayberry said:


> She's the HR lawyer for the Jaguars..
> 
> They're not exactly an organization known for hiring competent people


 Urban Meyer for example


----------



## NXT Only

If the Bucks didn’t do anything wrong they wouldn’t have approached Punk. Both sides are wrong. It’s as simple as that.


----------



## Saintpat

NathanMayberry said:


> She's the HR lawyer for the Jaguars..
> 
> They're not exactly an organization known for hiring competent people


Tony: With so many of our top executives not currently able to do their jobs due to suspensions, I have decided to bring in a man of exceptional character, leadership and integrity to run day to day operations … Urban Meyer.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Well, this explains why Kenny and Punk were able to talk afterwards, even if nothing came of it.
> 
> And of course Kenny’s goofy ass was looking to save the fucking dog. Hahah


Kenny: ‘I’m going to get this dog out of here to make sure nobody gets bit.”


----------



## JasmineAEW

I have a hard time believing that, in the midst of a tense confrontation, Punk‘s response was to threaten legal action. That’s kinda being a pussy.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Rescuing the dog while his besties are fighting it out is so Kenny Omega. Then to get bit by Ace. Not the dog..but Ace. Hilarious.


----------



## bdon

JasmineAEW said:


> I have a hard time believing that, in the midst of a tense confrontation, Punk‘s response was to threaten legal action. That’s kinda being a pussy.


Punk screaming lawsuit, and Kenny Omega worrying about the safety of some dog are the two most believable parts of any version of events for me.


----------



## bdon

ShadowCounter said:


> Rescuing the dog while his besties are fighting it out is so Kenny Omega. Then to get bit by Ace. Not the dog..but Ace. Hilarious.


Abso-fucking-lute comedy gold. I can’t wait for the real Dark Side of the Ring episode just to hear the rant @One Shed throws over Kenny Omega having to ruin the episode with bad comedy. 😂😂😂


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Punk screaming lawsuit, and Kenny Omega worrying about the safety of some dog are the two most believable parts of any version of events for me.


 Damn right.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Go Megha! Fix this!!


----------



## Cydewonder

shadow_spinner said:


> Bucks side to the story
> 
> 
> Sources close to The Elite say The Bucks went to Punk to talk "just like he told them to."
> The Bucks did not barge in but opened the door and before Matt Jackson could say anything Punk started throwing punches at Matt's head.
> Nick went to stop it but Ace Steele threw the chair at Nick.
> Kenny went to pick up and remove Larry from the situation because he was freaking out and after Kenny got Larry out, Ace attacked and bit him.
> All parties kept shouting and Punk threatened legal action against them
> SRS stresses this is only one side of the story and he's heard different from Punk's side.


Ehh I don't know if I believe that...if Punk injured himself in the match, why would he just start punching him out of nowhere w an injured elbow or whatever w/o Matt saying a word.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Cydewonder said:


> Ehh I don't know if I believe that...if Punk injured himself in the match, why would he just start punching him out of nowhere w an injured elbow or whatever w/o Matt saying a word.


Dude was clearly bugging out while ranting. When he already has his back up and temper flaring it's reasonable to think that he was expecting them to come in HOT and just reacted without thinking. Rage can be very powerful.

Not saying that is necessarily what happened but it's not unreasonable.

To be fair the truth of the situation likely lies somewhere between what had been said from either side and we'll probably never know what truly went down


----------



## bdon

Kenny Omega saving a dog and getting bit by a human is the most Kenny Omega story I think I have ever heard. Someone needs to make sure Kevin Nash here’s this story about his favorite wrestler. He’ll be an honorary member of the nWo by next week. Haha


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Abso-fucking-lute comedy gold. I can’t wait for the real Dark Side of the Ring episode just to hear the rant @One Shed throws over Kenny Omega having to ruin the episode with bad comedy. 😂😂😂


I think it is absolutely hilarious that there was a literal dog in the room, a man apparently got bit, but the dog was not involved.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> I think it is absolutely hilarious that there was a literal dog in the room, a man apparently got bit, but the dog was not involved.


It is absolute gold. You could tell your non-wrestling fans this “wrestling story”, and they’d 100% not believe you or laugh in your face before saying, “You know that’s fake and staged, right?” 😂😂😂


----------



## Uncle Iroh

2022 has hands down been one of the wildest wresrling years in a long long time. 

I'm all for it. 

What's next? Miro turns transgender? Bryan Danielson eats meat!?


----------



## Gwi1890

Ratedr4life said:


> The "Elite" are a cancer to AEW, always have been and always will be. This all seems to vindicate Cody and his departure.
> 
> While Cody held his tongue and left on good terms with Tony, Punk isn't the type to go quietly. Is it the way I would have handled it? No, probably not, but I'm not CM Punk. Omega and the Bucks seem like insecure jealous pricks.
> 
> In all honesty AEW would be fine without Punk and Omega/Bucks. Would take some time to rebuild, but they've got so much talent that they haven't even tapped into.


I think we saw the foundations to build upon in MJF , Wardlow and The Acclaimed and even Death Triangle last night. The only memorable feud to date Punk has had is with MJF that tells TK he needs to know, build the company around him make him the highest paid wrestler in wrestling.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

bdon said:


> Abso-fucking-lute comedy gold. I can’t wait for the real Dark Side of the Ring episode just to hear the rant @One Shed throws over Kenny Omega having to ruin the episode with bad comedy. 😂😂😂


The dog watching Ace Steel do something that they’ve been yelled at for doing by their human Socially awkward dog


----------



## Stevieg786

JasmineAEW said:


> I have a hard time believing that, in the midst of a tense confrontation, Punk‘s response was to threaten legal action. *That’s kinda being a pussy.*


Did you watch his ufc fights?


----------



## Fizanko

Would this happened a couple of decades ago, you would be sure the following week Kenny Omega would have his new gimmick being coming in the ring with a dog in his arms and Ace Steel would have been rebranded as The Cannibal


----------



## FrankieDs316

According to Meltzer is looks like Punk will only be suspended and not fired. I knew it was only going to be a suspension when we found out Punk injured. He is gonna be out anyways, might as well call it a suspension. Tony Khan is a coward.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

FrankieDs316 said:


> According to Meltzer is looks like Punk will only be suspended and not fired. I knew it was only going to be a suspension when we found out Punk injured. He is gonna be out anyways, might as well call it a suspension. Tony Khan is a coward.


He lost respect from me definitely especially suspending the Bucks and Omega


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Nobody of significance was ever getting fired for this incident even if they probably should have been. The question(at least for me) is do any of them ever come back from their suspensions?


----------



## RapShepard

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nobody of significance was ever getting fired for this incident even if they probably should have been. The question(at least for me) is do any of them ever come back from their suspensions?


I'd imagine they all do, it's wrestling fights aren't uncommon. AEW is better for the parties involved. The Elite are the soul of AEW. For Punk's legacy he really doesn't need to leave AEW in dramatic fashion. They'll just call a cease fire and agree to shit on each other in shoot interviews down the road.


----------



## holy

As per the latest Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer says that Punk's injury could take 8 months to recover. 

Meltzer also said they may or may not fire Punk given his injury, but he also said "it's hard for me to see Punk or Steel back"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Punk screaming lawsuit, and Kenny Omega worrying about the safety of some dog are the two most believable parts of any version of events for me.


if this is what ACTUALLY happened i can 100% believe its all a SHOOT!

if the 'Bucks kicked the fucking door of its hinges' then its a WORK!

nobody can tell me different!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

EDIT> People calling for people to be fired

please calm the fuck down and learn how business work

you had a fight - big fucking deal - nobody died

YET - all the people involved is on the cover of your new game, already in production and that cost you millions of dollars

firing anybody right now would be so stupid its astronomical


----------



## Dr. Middy

Here's some notes from the latest Wrestler Observer Radio episode:


> Dave says "I don't know, you tell me." in the intro to Alvarez' opening question (funny reference from the media scrum when Dave answered the same to Punk)
> They are waiting for the story to come out once all interviews are done with the third party investigation.
> Punk is out for around 8 months with a torn tricep/pec and will need surgery. Alvarez says it is wise to vacate the world title in that case, but stripping the trios champs feels like the investigation might take long. Dave says it shouldn't take more than a couple weeks.
> Everyone's quiet like it is the 80s again and it frustrates Dave because other sports are far more transparent now so pro-wrestling needs to catch up. Says he made it through back then so whatever.
> Dave says Punk's media scrum rant was intentional and practiced beforehand. It was apparent as he targeted Nick Hausman straightaway when no question was asked, wanting to bury Colt Cabana.
> Dave notes Punk talking about Hangman Adam Page not doing anything in the business is false. Says the PPVs headlined by Adam Page drew more than some of the ones Punk did. He adds Page has been a key guy in building the company.
> Dave says the EVPs with Adam Page built the company up from absolutely nothing. He adds Tony Khan wanted both Punk and Jericho at the start but would have started even if he didn't get either, but he wouldn't have started without Omega and the Bucks, who were hot coming from New Japan and their movement.
> Dave adds that Tony Khan should have stopped Punk when he started burying his guys. Says the Bucks have done way more for the business providing jobs than Punk ever did.
> Dave says Punk threw the first punch and Ace Steel bit Omega, those two things are common in both sides of the story. He adds, Ace's job as a producer, especially with his wife in the room should have been to stop the fight, not escalate it.
> No source told Dave and Bryan that any sort of door was broken down. Lawsuits are in play, hence Tony didn't say much on Dynamite. Chief Legal Advisor Megha Parekh's presence during the scene will be key.
> Dave says it is hard to see Punk and Steel back in the promotion, but doesn't know about the Elite.
> Dave says Punk had been a divisive figure and rubbing people off the wrong way in the locker room for a long time, telling guys to not do stuff that got them over and successful in the first place, preaching old business philosophies. He adds that some listened whilst others didn't, which made Punk angry.
> *generic Dave Meltzer rant about how the business is always changing, obscure 80s discussion, Alvarez probably taking a bathroom break*
> A lot of the people in AEW do not want Punk back.
> Dave just outright says that guys like Punk are not good for this company.


The most interesting thing to me is Dave mentioning Punk's rant being intentional and practiced beforehand.


----------



## FrankieDs316

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nobody of significance was ever getting fired for this incident even if they probably should have been. The question(at least for me) is do any of them ever come back from their suspensions?


Punk should just retire from pro wrestling all together. He keeps getting hurt, most of the AEW roster hates him, WWE doesn't want him back. He should retire before he damages his legacy even more.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> EDIT> People calling for people to be fired
> 
> please calm the fuck down and learn how business work
> 
> you had a fight - big fucking deal - nobody died
> 
> YET - all the people involved is on the cover of your new game, already in production and that cost you millions of dollars
> 
> firing anybody right now would be so stupid its astronomical


Even if people were getting fired it wouldn't be due to the fight. There's a lot of impropriety being alleged and in some cases like CM Punk's rant very public and accessible that people could get shit canned over.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Dr. Middy said:


> Here's some notes from the latest Wrestler Observer Radio episode:
> 
> 
> The most interesting thing to me is Dave mentioning Punk's rant being intentional and practiced beforehand.


When people have an agenda(which Punk very clearly did as he started his tirade um provoked) and a public forum on which to vent it's not all that surprising that someone would at the very least go over it in their heads once or twice so they can make their point whatever it may be as clearly as possible. Anybody who thinks that these people aren't doing the so called "mirror test" are kidding themselves.


----------



## Geeee

Dr. Middy said:


> Here's some notes from the latest Wrestler Observer Radio episode:
> 
> 
> The most interesting thing to me is Dave mentioning Punk's rant being intentional and practiced beforehand.


This is pretty interesting, although obviously Meltzer is going to be biased towards Omega and The Bucks as well as the new style of wrestling


----------



## shadow_spinner

If its true that the Bucks brought the legal representative with them, it’s more likely they didn’t kick the door down and started swinging first. However did she and Daniels go with them or she chased after them telling them "hey guys this is not smart", I hope in the future things may get cleared up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Let me put down my marker again for 'WORK'

MJFs promo

- I am Moses, splitting it right down the middle, walking my people through the promised land

That is exactly what happened - he split the powerhouses of AEW right down the middle and will now play a key role, with his people - the new group - getting prominence where they had none. They all were 'under-appreciated' or 'hard done by'

the ONLY reason I think the Elite was stripped of the titles, is because Punk is injured again and they cannot continue with the story

....

there - that's my fantasy booking. I am not saying its true - I am saying... 'there's a chance'

I don't think the Moses line was there for nothing


----------



## Saintpat

Fizanko said:


> Would this happened a couple of decades ago, you would be sure the following week Kenny Omega would have his new gimmick being coming in the ring with a dog in his arms and Ace Steel would have been rebranded as The Cannibal


Change his gimmick from the Cleaner to … The Dog Catcher.

Call his faction with the Elite … Animal Control.

Give them city worker type gear and big nets and they can set traps all around the arena and call people ‘rodents’ and ‘pest removal’ and even have their opponents ‘put down.’

It writes itself.


----------



## Headliner

With all the backstage incidents recently, this company sounds like a broken, unorganized, unprofessional, immature mess and dumpster fire.

There needs to be a strong alternative to WWE. They have provided that alternative. But all this bullshit behind the scenes can spark interest, but also turn people off.

With all the fuckery TNA had in their prime years, this current stuff over the last few weeks feels worse than TNA.

Even if its a work, it feels like a shitty way to pull a work.

This is sad to watch.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let me put down my marker again for 'WORK'
> 
> MJFs promo
> 
> - I am Moses, splitting it right down the middle, walking my people through the promised land
> 
> That is exactly what happened - he split the powerhouses of AEW right down the middle and will now play a key role, with his people - the new group - getting prominence where they had none. They all were 'under-appreciated' or 'hard done by'
> 
> the ONLY reason I think the Elite was stripped of the titles, is because Punk is injured again and they cannot continue with the story
> 
> ....
> 
> there - that's my fantasy booking. I am not saying its true - I am saying... 'there's a chance'
> 
> I don't think the Moses line was there for nothing


I do think that sometimes MJF says sacrilegious stuff just for shock value.


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let me put down my marker again for 'WORK'
> 
> MJFs promo
> 
> - I am Moses, splitting it right down the middle, walking my people through the promised land
> 
> That is exactly what happened - he split the powerhouses of AEW right down the middle and will now play a key role, with his people - the new group - getting prominence where they had none. They all were 'under-appreciated' or 'hard done by'
> 
> the ONLY reason I think the Elite was stripped of the titles, is because Punk is injured again and they cannot continue with the story
> 
> ....
> 
> there - that's my fantasy booking. I am not saying its true - I am saying... 'there's a chance'
> 
> I don't think the Moses line was there for nothing


You’re insane.


----------



## Nakahoeup

Headliner said:


> With all the backstage incidents recently, this company sounds like a broken, unorganized, unprofessional, immature mess and dumpster fire.
> 
> There needs to be a strong alternative to WWE. They have provided that alternative. But all this bullshit behind the scenes can spark interest, but also turn people off.
> 
> With all the fuckery TNA had in their prime years, this current stuff over the last few weeks feels worse than TNA.
> 
> Even if its a work, it feels like a shitty way to pull a work.
> 
> This is sad to watch.


It's like they don't want the company to grow.
Just a bunch a fools who's there to just make friends and have fun.


----------



## PG Punk

I wonder if CM has ever been diagnosed with a mental illness. His actions suggest that he could have bipolar disorder. He has been acting completely like he's been in a manic phase since he returned to AEW. I wonder if he used to take antipsychotics and mood stabilizers and quit taking them when he hurt his foot, and now he's completely whacked out of his head. Mania doesn't necesarily mean that you're super happy, as it sometimes manifests itself through reckless and self destructive behavior. If he really is bipolar, I hope he gets help for it, because I wouldn't wish it on anybody.


----------



## bdon

PG Punk said:


> I wonder if CM has ever been diagnosed with a mental illness. His actions suggest that he could have bipolar disorder. He has been acting completely like he's been in a manic phase since he returned to AEW. I wonder if he used to take antipsychotics and mood stabilizers and quit taking them when he hurt his foot, and now he's completely whacked out of his head. Mania doesn't necesarily mean that you're super happy, as it sometimes manifests itself through reckless and self destructive behavior. If he really is bipolar, I hope he gets help for it, because I wouldn't wish it on anybody.


He is absolutely bipolar. Not a doubt in my mind. Also explains his penchant for self-sabotage.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Dr. Middy said:


> Here's some notes from the latest Wrestler Observer Radio episode:
> 
> 
> The most interesting thing to me is Dave mentioning Punk's rant being intentional and practiced beforehand.


I see there that he was telling certain wrestlers to do things differently. 

I feel like he probably has a hang up about not being able to be locker room leader in WWE and finally saw his opportunity in AEW and people told him to fuck off lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

Geeee said:


> This is pretty interesting, although obviously Meltzer is going to be biased towards Omega and The Bucks as well as the new style of wrestling


To sum up his bias - This was one of the points he made in his radio show:

*Dave notes Punk talking about Hangman Adam Page not doing anything in the business is false. Says the PPVs headlined by Adam Page drew more than some of the ones Punk did. He adds Page has been a key guy in building the company.*

This is not a man to be taken seriously about anything and this sums up why he just has no credibility in the industry. Everyone knows Punk-MJF sold those tickets at Revolution but he's crediting it to Page and fucking Adam Cole. This would be like attributing the WM18 buyrate to the Stephanie-HHH-Jericho bullshit.

He just can't help but be a fanboy. He's a disgrace to journalism.


----------



## bdon

Irish Jet said:


> To sum up his bias - This was one of the points he made in his radio show:
> 
> *Dave notes Punk talking about Hangman Adam Page not doing anything in the business is false. Says the PPVs headlined by Adam Page drew more than some of the ones Punk did. He adds Page has been a key guy in building the company.*
> 
> This is not a man to be taken seriously about anything and this sums up why he just has no credibility in the industry. Everyone knows Punk-MJF sold those tickets at Revolution but he's crediting it to Page and fucking Adam Cole. This would be like attributing the WM18 buyrate to the Stephanie-HHH-Jericho bullshit.
> 
> He just can't help but be a fanboy. He's a disgrace to journalism.


I mean, he IS a a fanboy, but he’s used this same metric as his way to define who drew the house for decades. He claims Sting wasn’t much of a draw either.

In conclusion, Meltzer is both a fucking idiot and biased.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

If there's one thing I could not get over with, there was a fight in a room with a dog, someone got bit and the dog had nothing to do with it.   I feel bad for Kenny but damn that just sucks, in before he’s going to turn into a werewolf. Gotta have Ace Steel checked out for Rabies and shit. If this was some kind of work, that's just like scraping the bottom of the barrel, it doesn't feel organic to me not unless Punk returns with Cornette just for the shits and giggles but then again pretty sure it won't happen. It's not even guaranteed Punk will return anyways so there goes that 1 year and some months. In an ideal world, I would have loved to see Omega vs. Punk but I don't know now, maybe it's never going to happen considering the circumstances. I guess this wasn't meant to be for both sides.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Irish Jet said:


> To sum up his bias - This was one of the points he made in his radio show:
> 
> *Dave notes Punk talking about Hangman Adam Page not doing anything in the business is false. Says the PPVs headlined by Adam Page drew more than some of the ones Punk did. He adds Page has been a key guy in building the company.*
> 
> This is not a man to be taken seriously about anything and this sums up why he just has no credibility in the industry. Everyone knows Punk-MJF sold those tickets at Revolution but he's crediting it to Page and fucking Adam Cole. This would be like attributing the WM18 buyrate to the Stephanie-HHH-Jericho bullshit.
> 
> He just can't help but be a fanboy. He's a disgrace to journalism.


Meltzer’s entire segment on this in the latest WOR was a disgrace.

Funniest part was when he said he could’ve diffused the situation had he told Punk a few weeks ago that the Elite weren’t leaking him stuff. As if Punk would’ve believed a single fucking word Dave would say on Omega and the Bucks.


----------



## PG Punk

Turns out his old lady is bipolar. Crazy attracts crazy, and it just makes sense that he has it. I suffer from the disorder, and I know the symptoms, and he looks like he's going through a textbook manic phase.









WWE News: AJ Lee reveals heartwarming story of CM Punk, talks about battling bipolar disorder


AJ Lee opens up on CM Punk helping her through rough patches. .




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> You’re insane.


don't go into banning territory mate - i like you too much


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567942541198168065


----------



## Saintpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let me put down my marker again for 'WORK'
> 
> MJFs promo
> 
> - I am Moses, splitting it right down the middle, walking my people through the promised land
> 
> That is exactly what happened - he split the powerhouses of AEW right down the middle and will now play a key role, with his people - the new group - getting prominence where they had none. They all were 'under-appreciated' or 'hard done by'
> 
> the ONLY reason I think the Elite was stripped of the titles, is because Punk is injured again and they cannot continue with the story
> 
> ....
> 
> there - that's my fantasy booking. I am not saying its true - I am saying... 'there's a chance'
> 
> I don't think the Moses line was there for nothing


MJF goes on:

‘But let me tell ya a little something about Moses. He’s held up as this great leader, but when God sent him to Egypt to demand that his people be freed, Moses balked. He said he wasn’t an eloquent enough speaker so he sent his brother Aaron instead.

‘Well I can tell you this: Moses might not have been able to cut it on the mic, but this guy here whose name starts with M can work the stick. I’d have marched right into Egypt and cut a promo on Pharaoh and destroyed that clown.

‘And speaking of Cody’s dog Pharaoh, he may be a good boy but he doesn’t have the teeth or fighting instinct of Ace Steel. Now that’s an attack dog. Don’t even get me started on Larry … but what do you expect from a mutt who was raised by a punk, amIrite?’


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567913281012072449


----------



## shadow_spinner

The story from Punk/Steels side has changed slightly. They meant "Kicked the door down" as hyperbole to mean they kicked, shouldered, or otherwise forced their way in. Punk was either getting medical attention or had just received medical attention when they came in.
No one seems to know 100% what caused Ace Steel to go full Tyson. Thee stories range from "Because his wife was near" to he thought Omega was attacking Punk, while Omega was really just trying to pull Punk off.
Accounts from both sides vary wildly, neither should be taken as gospel based on what they ahve heard. This is what they've relayed to those close to them.
Talent doesn't know whats going to happen to punk
" We spoke with numerous people on the staff and roster, who said that unless Punk's suspension is unpaid or he's fired, it's superficial considering he'll be out of action well into next year. "
As much heat from the scrum as from the fracas.
Punk has been rubbing the locker room the wrong way for a while. But blaming him for all locker room issues according to one source is "unfair"

Roster members they spoke to after the show felt it had a positive vibe. They felt it could have been worse than the chaos of the previous 3 days and it wasn't.
Many felt like they wanted to show up and work, and the best way to get passed the public embarrassment of Sunday night was to get over issues, make money for the company and highlight some new talent along the way.

A lot of content had to be adjusted on wednesday because on tuesday as they were working on material they didn't know what they were going to allowed to say or not.
Mox was planned to take an extended vacation, but be back in time for Cincinnati (HEY OH!) in October. He came to the show because he wanted to help conduct the talent meeting, add star power and for the title tournament.
Kenny, CD, and Nakazawa are all slated to be in Japan for TGS. As of now none of them have been pulled.
Fightful confirmed Megha was around when the situation occurred.
Credit Fightful select https://www.patreon.com/posts/lots-...tm_source=copyLink&utm_campaign=postshare_fan


----------



## Dr. Middy

Geeee said:


> This is pretty interesting, although obviously Meltzer is going to be biased towards Omega and The Bucks as well as the new style of wrestling


Dave was always going to be somewhat bias towards them, I don't listen to a lot of WORs these days but this one I did due to genuine interest with all of this. Most likely, Punk was the majority of the issue here, but saying it was him acting alone in all of this and putting the blame soley on his head would be foolish. The Bucks themselves don't come out of this looking good, and neither does Hangman. Kenny seems like he at least tried to play peacemaker to an extent. 

That being said, regarding his comments of Page helping the business, I think people's hatred of the Elite results in them downplaying them way more than necessary. I mean I'm fairly certain some users here probably see them as no more significant in the industry than the fans who come watch the show, and that they are inherently useless, talentless, and should be banished from the business. In reality they are all integral to AEW, and The Bucks and Kenny are pretty damn significant considering they helped create AEW to begin with. That being said, Punk was clearly the biggest draw, but they were doing fairly well without him. Omega's title reign did good numbers, and even the beginning of Hangman's was really good too.


----------



## Gn1212

I find it fascinating that nobody till now mentioned that Punk was receiving medical care.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567913281012072449


It’s pretty obvious that Punk still sees WWE as the end all be all of the business and because he accomplished so much there, he thinks he’s above all of The Elite, no matter what they’ve done. There’s a reason he’s still so pissed at The Miz for main eventing Wrestlemania instead of him. The reason he walked out because he saw the writing on the wall about wrestling Triple H at Wrestlemania 30 and realized his main event dream wasn't going to happen. His beef with WWE is never that it was an overrated promotion, but that he saw himself better than the company did. Thats probably why he did that Backstage show, hoping to get back in the company. But WWE never bit.


----------



## Peerless

shadow_spinner said:


> It’s pretty obvious that Punk still sees WWE as the end all be all of the business and because he accomplished so much there, he thinks he’s above all of The Elite, no matter what they’ve done. There’s a reason he’s still so pissed at The Miz for main eventing Wrestlemania instead of him. The reason he walked out because he saw the writing on the wall about wrestling Triple H at Wrestlemania 30 and realized his main event dream wasn't going to happen. His beef with WWE is never that it was an overrated promotion, but that he saw himself better than the company did. Thats probably why he did that Backstage show, hoping to get back in the company. But WWE never bit.


Even in the media scrum he was talking about Moxley like it was 2014 Ambrose. He has no acknowledgement or respect for what people did in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shadow_spinner said:


> The story from Punk/Steels side has changed slightly. They meant "Kicked the door down" as hyperbole to mean they kicked, shouldered, or otherwise forced their way in. Punk was either getting medical attention or had just received medical attention when they came in.
> No one seems to know 100% what caused Ace Steel to go full Tyson. Thee stories range from "Because his wife was near" to he thought Omega was attacking Punk, while Omega was really just trying to pull Punk off.
> Accounts from both sides vary wildly, neither should be taken as gospel based on what they ahve heard. This is what they've relayed to those close to them.
> Talent doesn't know whats going to happen to punk
> " We spoke with numerous people on the staff and roster, who said that unless Punk's suspension is unpaid or he's fired, it's superficial considering he'll be out of action well into next year. "
> As much heat from the scrum as from the fracas.
> Punk has been rubbing the locker room the wrong way for a while. But blaming him for all locker room issues according to one source is "unfair"
> 
> Roster members they spoke to after the show felt it had a positive vibe. They felt it could have been worse than the chaos of the previous 3 days and it wasn't.
> Many felt like they wanted to show up and work, and the best way to get passed the public embarrassment of Sunday night was to get over issues, make money for the company and highlight some new talent along the way.
> 
> A lot of content had to be adjusted on wednesday because on tuesday as they were working on material they didn't know what they were going to allowed to say or not.
> Mox was planned to take an extended vacation, but be back in time for Cincinnati (HEY OH!) in October. He came to the show because he wanted to help conduct the talent meeting, add star power and for the title tournament.
> Kenny, CD, and Nakazawa are all slated to be in Japan for TGS. As of now none of them have been pulled.
> Fightful confirmed Megha was around when the situation occurred.
> Credit Fightful select https://www.patreon.com/posts/lots-...tm_source=copyLink&utm_campaign=postshare_fan


gonna tip a cap to Mox

he isn't always my fav

but he's a real one

respect


----------



## Thomazbr

Ace biting someone because he thought they were going to attack wife is some full retarded shit.
I wish there was some cameras on there just so I can see the gears spinning on his face to come up with "bite him" as an action


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> I find it fascinating that nobody till now mentioned that Punk was receiving medical care.


I find it fascinating that Punk’s version of events is changing. But that’s just me using logic and all. I don’t care who was in the wrong. Just waiting for it to all come out in the wash.

My horse in the race was busy saving dogs while feeding the homeless apparently. Lol


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> gonna tip a cap to Mox
> 
> he isn't always my fav
> 
> but he's a real one
> 
> respect


Yep. Moxley is absolutely part of the alternative brand. Like you, I don’t really care for his matches, but for better or worse, he and Omega represent everything an alternative to the WWE should be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Yep. Moxley is absolutely part of the alternative brand. Like you, I don’t really care for his matches, but for better or worse, he and Omega represent everything an alternative to the WWE should be.


Hangman without fear burning a douche on tv, and supposedly giving him the potato in the face

Kenny saving the Dog

Mox carrying the company on his back through Covid, Punk injury 1 and Punk injury 2 and Scrum Saga 

Forever my champs


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman without fear burning a douche on tv, and supposedly giving him the potato in the face
> 
> Kenny saving the Dog
> 
> Mox carrying the company on his back through Covid, Punk injury 1 and Punk injury and Sage 2
> 
> Forever my champs


Love those mf’ers lol


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman without fear burning a douche on tv, and supposedly giving him the potato in the face
> 
> Kenny saving the Dog
> 
> Mox carrying the company on his back through Covid, Punk injury 1 and Punk injury 2 and Scrum Saga
> 
> Forever my champs


I will add that Mox has done more than that.


His debut paired with the buzz of a new company, legitimized AEW in the eyes of indie/NJPW fans along with WWE fans. The Elite created the explosive, Jericho added the wick, and Mox sparked the flame.
His first title win came during arguably AEW best top to bottom PPV and was ruined by a crowdless pandemic
He carried the title during that pandemic and gave Omega a top face to take the title off of
He was also argubly the guy who kept relations between AEW/NJPW in good standing.
Mox having to save Punk's ass twice due to injuries and professional breakdown
He has also worked with the largest collection of different workers.
Seriously, Mox has worked with Omega, Jericho, The Bucks (tag with Eddie), Pac, Bryan Danielson, Yuji Nagata, Minoru Suzuki, Tanahashi, Archer, Dante Martin, 2.0, Orange Cassidy/Best Friends, Jake Hager, Brodie Lee, Wheeler Yuta, Daniel Garcia, FTR (tag with Punk), Darby Allin, Joey Janlea, etc. That is a long list of different styles and guys with different years of experience.
Now he is taking it up on himself (along with Bryan and Jericho) to make sure AEW doesn't let this outside bullshit ruin the company.

Mox is a GOAT in my book.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I will add that Mox has done more than that.
> 
> 
> His debut paired with the buzz of a new company, legitimized AEW in the eyes of indie/NJPW fans along with WWE fans. The Elite created the explosive, Jericho added the wick, and Mox sparked the flame.
> His first title win came during arguably AEW best top to bottom PPV and was ruined by a crowdless pandemic
> He carried the title during that pandemic and gave Omega a top face to take the title off of
> He was also argubly the guy who kept relations between AEW/NJPW in good standing.
> Mox having to save Punk's ass twice due to injuries and professional breakdown
> He has also worked with the largest collection of different workers.
> Seriously, Mox has worked with Omega, Jericho, The Bucks (tag with Eddie), Pac, Bryan Danielson, Yuji Nagata, Minoru Suzuki, Tanahashi, Archer, Dante Martin, 2.0, Orange Cassidy/Best Friends, Jake Hager, Brodie Lee, Wheeler Yuta, Daniel Garcia, FTR (tag with Punk), Darby Allin, Joey Janlea, etc. That is a long list of different styles and guys with different years of experience.
> Now he is taking it up on himself (along with Bryan and Jericho) to make sure AEW doesn't let this outside bullshit ruin the company.
> 
> Mox is a GOAT in my book.


i mean - well fucking said and no lies detected

lets give the man his flowers


----------



## Prized Fighter

One thing from the media scrum that is being overshadowed by the Punk rant is that Swerve and Lee did some really good character work. Swerve is a really good cocky heel and him being the devil on Lee's shoulder is good stuff. I like that it continued on Dynamite with him interrupting Castor. This is the most comfortable Swerve has looked in AEW and I think it can take him far. Either as a rival of Keith Lee or as the guy who make Lee turn full monster heel.


----------



## omaroo

Be surprised if TK has any respect from guys in the back and fans.

Same guy who just sat there watching punk completely shitting on the roster and having a complete meltdown.

He deserves all the shit that comes his way quite frankly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> One thing from the media scrum that is being overshadowed by the Punk rant is that Swerve and Lee did some really good character work. Swerve is a really good cocky heel and him being the devil on Lee's shoulder is good stuff. I like that it continued on Dynamite with him interrupting Castor. This is the most comfortable Swerve has looked in AEW and I think it can take him far. Either as a rival of Keith Lee or as the guy who make Lee turn full monster heel.


yep, another good take

swerve has that heel swagger - and he’s dragging and corrupting keith right alongside him

the ‘fall ‘ of keith lee into the dark will be interesting viewing



omaroo said:


> Be surprised if TK has any respect from guys in the back and fans.
> 
> Same guy who just sat there watching punk completely shitting on the roster and having a complete meltdown.
> 
> He deserves all the shit that comes his way quite frankly.


dude… he ‘timed-out’ 4 of his biggest stars and 3 producers like they were children and stripped them all of titles

i think you might be wrong on what the lockerroom thinks about TK. If he was a goof only, Mox would not be standing up. Neither would Danielson


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

omaroo said:


> Be surprised if TK has any respect from guys in the back and fans.
> 
> Same guy who just sat there watching punk completely shitting on the roster and having a complete meltdown.
> 
> He deserves all the shit that comes his way quite frankly.


Unfortunately I think you’re 100% right. And if Punk isn’t canned before this is over, it’ll just solidify him as a total pushover. Strange though how everything exploded right after all those people got promoted to their talent relations positions. They’re the ones who should be keeping a lid on this shit, though that’s hard to do when the boss sits there doing nothing while the fuse is burning down.


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yep, another good take
> 
> swerve has that heel swagger - and he’s dragging and corrupting keith right alongside him
> 
> the ‘fall ‘ of keith lee into the dark will be interesting viewing
> 
> 
> 
> dude… he ‘timed-out’ 4 of his biggest stars and 3 producers like they were children and stripped them all of titles
> 
> i think you might be wrong on what the lockerroom thinks about TK. If he was a goof only, Mox would not be standing up. Neither would Danielson


Agree to disagree mate.

But the whole fuck up that was the media scrum proves that TK ain't cut out to lead the company.

All well and good stripping them of the titles and suspending them but never should have even got that stage if he had any balls stop punk running his mouth.


----------



## omaroo

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Unfortunately I think you’re 100% right. And if Punk isn’t canned before this is over, it’ll just solidify him as a total pushover. Strange though how everything exploded right after all those people got promoted to their talent relations positions. They’re the ones who should be keeping a lid on this shit, though that’s hard to do when the boss sits there doing nothing while the fuse is burning down.


Punk is now injured so TK won't have the balls to do shit with punk. He will likely try to smooth things over with him to keep him happy which again shows he ain't no leader but the one who will slowly destroy his own company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Agree to disagree mate.
> 
> But the whole fuck up that was the media scrum proves that TK ain't cut out to lead the company.
> 
> All well and good stripping them of the titles and suspending them but never should have even got that stage if he had any balls stop punk running his mouth.


there are a lot of types of bosses

TK strikes me as one which cannot handle public conflict - or ’standing somebody down’ - but he does strike me as somebody who gets his way behind closed doors with negotiation and knowledge - and this has been confirmed actually

both are valid types - he’ll never be vince / but that’s a good thing

he’ll just have to learn what things are good to do and what is bad to do with his style

if he knew punk was pissed - doing the scrum was a bad call


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yep, another good take
> 
> swerve has that heel swagger - and he’s dragging and corrupting keith right alongside him
> 
> the ‘fall ‘ of keith lee into the dark will be interesting viewing
> 
> 
> 
> dude… he ‘timed-out’ 4 of his biggest stars and 3 producers like they were children and stripped them all of titles
> 
> i think you might be wrong on what the lockerroom thinks about TK. If he was a goof only, Mox would not be standing up. Neither would Danielson


The line that got me was the 2nd time that Keith Lee referred to them as "Mt. Everest." Most of the heel work was from Swerve until that line and Swerve was almost poking the bear right before that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Stevieg786 said:


> Did you watch his ufc fights?


I'm pretty sure that's all the "defence" that Punk learned from the Gracies. They knew he was less skilled than an 8 year old so they said if all else fails threaten lawsuits then sucker punch the shit out of guys and make sure your friend bites people. He was a real A+ student.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gn1212 said:


> I find it fascinating that nobody till now mentioned that Punk was receiving medical care.


It's because Punk needed a new "poor me" excuse because NOBODY believed that the Bucks kicked in a door. Now it's "they forced themselves into the room while I was defenseless" even though allegedly according to both sides Punk threw the first punch.


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's because Punk needed a new "poor me" excuse because NOBODY believed that the Bucks kicked in a door. Now it's "they forced themselves in to the room while I was defenseless" even though even allegedly according to both sides Punk threw the first punch.


Punk may have thrown the first punch, but you think AEW wants someone under oath answering who threw the first superkick?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> Punk may have thrown the first punch, but you think AEW wants someone under oath answering who threw the first superkick?


I'd have to believe the bucks could actually hit anyone with a kick first. Odds are they got "reasonably" close and slapped their thigh.

CM Punk: "I only punched him because he pretended to kick me"


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'd have to believe the bucks could actually hit anyone with a kick first. Odds are they got "reasonably" close and slapped their thigh.
> 
> CM Punk: "I only punched him because he pretended to kick me"


CMP: I’m trying to teach these kids how to sell. So if I’m going to act like I got kicked, I’ve got to hit them back, right?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> CMP: I’m trying to teach these kids how to sell. So if I’m going to act like I got kicked, I’ve got to hit them back, right?



Judge: "Son, when you're play fighting you're not supposed to actually hit the other kids. It's time you learn to play nice."


Honestly I had no good hypothetical CM Punk line. Yours was pure gold.


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Judge: "Son, when you're play fighting you're not supposed to actually hit the other kids. It's time you learn to play nice."
> 
> 
> Honestly I had no good hypothetical CM Punk line. Yours was pure gold.


I’m picturing Punk’s attorney with a video set up in the courtroom playing a 90-minute loop of the Bucks superkicking everyone.

Then freeze-framing it and saying, “We rest our case.”


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> I’m picturing Punk’s attorney with a video set up in the courtroom playing a 90-minute loop of the Bucks superkicking everyone.
> 
> Then freeze-framing it and saying, “We rest our case.”


 That would backfire so fast. The Bucks attorney could show the same video as a defence. Those dudes don't even get as tight as the Usos.


----------



## 3venflow

UFC copying A E Dub.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568019334034870273


----------



## Art Vandaley

Dr. Middy said:


> The most interesting thing to me is Dave mentioning Punk's rant being intentional and practiced beforehand.


His logic for that is nonsense though.

His singular reason for believing that is that Punk launched into it without a question, which:

1. Apparently that isn't true, the question is just before the footage starts according to ar least one source, that's obvious from Tony Khan response that he shouldn't have allowed the question, which is a weird thing for Tony Khan to have said if there hadn't been a question.

2. Even if it us true that Punk launched into it without a question, it's a wild leap from that to "it was practised beforehand".

He's a paid propagandist doing his job, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Saintpat

Art Vandaley said:


> His logic for that is nonsense though.
> 
> His singular reason for believing that is that Punk launched into it without a question, which:
> 
> 1. Apparently that isn't true, the question is just before the footage starts according to ar least one source, that's obvious from Tony Khan response that he shouldn't have allowed the question, which is a weird thing for Tony Khan to have said if there hadn't been a question.
> 
> 2. Even if it us true that Punk launched into it without a question, it's a wild leap from that to "it was practised beforehand".
> 
> He's a paid propagandist doing his job, nothing more, nothing less.


1) Dave isn’t good with words, but I don’t take him saying ‘practiced’ as if it was rehearsed — more like he planned to do it and had gone over it in his mind. Like a guy with a serious resentment repeating various parts of it in his head over and over as the bile and venom builds up (he definitely holds and nurtures grudges).

2) The was no question asked. Punk takes over as soon as the guy Nick identifies himself and starts asking him questions (apparently Nick did improv with Colt at some time earlier and Punk assumes they’re friends) — and when the guy says he and Colt aren’t friends, haven’t talked in some time and don’t see eye to eye, Punk even kinda apologizes and says ‘You blew my spot’ because that was his jumping-off point into the topic.

You can see it around the 1-minute mark here: 




So he wasn’t asked about Colt Cabana — Punk brings him up and goes on the rant. Now I guess you could say this was all … um … improv and CMP just happened to see a guy he associated (apparently wrongly, or in the wrong way) with Cabana and got distracted, but seems more likely he went in there with a chip on his shoulder wanting to make his point about that.

And then he huffed and puffed and kept going on other things — any topic or questioner that came up, he had a grievance he wanted to air. 

I don’t see or recall anywhere that Tony says he shouldn’t have allowed the question — what he said is that for a Forbes article (that came out before All Out) where he said he clarified that Punk had nothing to do with Colt’s employment situation (almost not re-signed, then re-signed but reassigned to ROH). It’s at the 3:45/4:00 mark of the same video where he’s saying he should have said no comment, because I guess Tony is trying to say it came up because he commented on it to the press and thinks owning that will defuse Punk (good luck with that).

I think CMP had been stewing while he was injured on the sideline, butthurt (beyond all reason) over Hangman cryptically saying he’s not pro-worker in what was apparently a vague reference to the Colt situation (regarding his employment status in AEW/ROH) and his in-ring promo receipt wasn’t enough. Because in his head Colt/Hangman/Bucks is all tied together and he couldn’t settle it privately or just let it go.


----------



## bdon

Punk been in Tony’s ear telling him Hangman wasn’t top babyface material since February.

So, Hangman isn’t the only one undermining people


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Art Vandaley said:


> His logic for that is nonsense though.
> 
> His singular reason for believing that is that Punk launched into it without a question, which:
> 
> 1. Apparently that isn't true, the question is just before the footage starts according to ar least one source, that's obvious from Tony Khan response that he shouldn't have allowed the question, which is a weird thing for Tony Khan to have said if there hadn't been a question.
> 
> 2. Even if it us true that Punk launched into it without a question, it's a wild leap from that to "it was practised beforehand".
> 
> He's a paid propagandist doing his job, nothing more, nothing less.


The fucking lengths people go to in order to defend CM Punk is wild. There is video evidence that proves Punk launched into his tirade unprovoked.

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't see that someone had posted the vid.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The fucking lengths people go to in order to defend CM Punk is wild. There is video evidence that proves Punk launched into his tirade unprovoked.


It really is wild. Hah


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> It really is wild. Hah


I don't fucking get it. This guy could walk up to his fans house rob them blind, shit on their lawn and they'd fucking thank him for doing it.

Then these very same people have the nerve to call other people "cultists" or whatever the fuck.


----------



## JollyCunt

If he really wanted more of a pure wrestling promotion with experienced professionals, NJPW seems fairly consistent in that regard. Or perhaps he could of bought ROH to do his own thing.

Working with idiots is frustrating, and at it's source it's the main one in charge that should be doing something about it. But, before all of that, it's wise to understand who you're getting in bed with. And money should never be the main motivation.

I look forward to his acting career


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't fucking get it. This guy could walk up to his fans house rob them blind, shit on their lawn and they'd fucking thank him for doing it.
> 
> Then these very same people have the nerve to call other people "cultists" or whatever the fuck.


It’s an interesting and definite divide:

Of course Punk’s music is “Cult of Personality” and he’s had his own ‘cult’ of fans for years — long after he retired they’d chant his name at WWE shows. 

AEW/the Elite has their own loyalists who think it/they can do no wrong.

And they of course were kind of one united family for a while. I mean some may deny it in trying to retrofit history, but Punk was the No. 1 guy AEW fandom (maybe not each individual, but as a whole) wanted to join that roster. He was the guy that could galvanize the ‘alternative to WWE movement’ like no other could, the biggest attainable star. Every time AEW came within driving distance of Chicago before he finally debuted, the speculation and rumors would run rampant. Wasn’t he at some con or something and actually said he’s not going to be at the AEW show that weekend and people were like ‘oh what a work, I’m definitely watching now.’ 

But of course he turns out to be the same cancerous guy in AEW that he was in WWE. (If Punk were stranded on a desert island with one other living human being, if they ever got rescued he’d be on one side holding a grudge against the other one begging the rescue ship to leave that guy behind.) And now the house has become divided. 

I don’t think, ultimately, that Tony is going to be willing to depart with either side. Legal may force him to strip the EVPs of their titles (depending on what truth emerges from the locker room brawl) but he’ll want to keep them and he’ll want to keep his favorite toy, Punk, because he thinks CMP can be his Hulk Hogan-level draw and I think he realizes however loyal their fan bases are, none of the others can.

Which means, given his own lack of ability to corral his locker room, this thing could yet further implode from within. (Or if he does cut ties with one side or one side leaves because he won’t get rid of the other, some fans are leaving with them.) It’s not an enviable spot.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> It’s an interesting and definite divide:
> 
> Of course Punk’s music is “Cult of Personality” and he’s had his own ‘cult’ of fans for years — long after he retired they’d chant his name at WWE shows.
> 
> AEW/the Elite has their own loyalists who think it/they can do no wrong.
> 
> And they of course were kind of one united family for a while. I mean some may deny it in trying to retrofit history, but Punk was the No. 1 guy AEW fandom (maybe not each individual, but as a whole) wanted to join that roster. He was the guy that could galvanize the ‘alternative to WWE movement’ like no other could, the biggest attainable star. Every time AEW came within driving distance of Chicago before he finally debuted, the speculation and rumors would run rampant. Wasn’t he at some con or something and actually said he’s not going to be at the AEW show that weekend and people were like ‘oh what a work, I’m definitely watching now.’
> 
> But of course he turns out to be the same cancerous guy in AEW that he was in WWE. (If Punk were stranded on a desert island with one other living human being, if they ever got rescued he’d be on one side holding a grudge against the other one begging the rescue ship to leave that guy behind.) And now the house has become divided.
> 
> I don’t think, ultimately, that Tony is going to be willing to depart with either side. Legal may force him to strip the EVPs of their titles (depending on what truth emerges from the locker room brawl) but he’ll want to keep them and he’ll want to keep his favorite toy, Punk, because he thinks CMP can be his Hulk Hogan-level draw and I think he realizes however loyal their fan bases are, none of the others can.
> 
> Which means, given his own lack of ability to corral his locker room, this thing could yet further implode from within. (Or if he does cut ties with one side or one side leaves because he won’t get rid of the other, some fans are leaving with them.) It’s not an enviable spot.


It's more not understanding why CM Punk of all people has inspired such a fervent fanbase when guys who are easily more charismatic popular successful etc have far fewer defenders of their shortcomings.


----------



## Godlike13

You guys are over complicating it. Punk was Tony’s biggest draw, he might be a loon, but it is what it is. AEW was doing bigger business. The locker, which is mostly controlled by former top indy guys, and seems to not have much experience with fragile stars, blew it up. They fucked AEW. Feeding dirt sheet dudes who profit off AEW’s discord, purposely instigating AEWs biggest draw at the moment, and fucking over the company. This isn’t even a matter of firing CM Punk or the Elite. Tony needs to get drastic control over the entire locker room. Otherwise this is just gonna happen to his next real top draw, if there ever is one again, that other talent doesn’t deem worthy or likable. As stars often tend to be kind of crazy and volatile. It’s part of what makes them entertaining.


----------



## mazzah20

Godlike13 said:


> You guys are over complicating it. Punk was Tony’s biggest draw


Not anymore


----------



## bdon

Godlike13 said:


> You guys are over complicating it. Punk was Tony’s biggest draw, he might be a loon, but it is what it is. AEW was doing bigger business. The locker, which is mostly controlled by former top indy guys, and seems to not have much experience with fragile stars, blew it up. They fucked AEW. Feeding dirt sheet dudes who profit off AEW’s discord, purposely instigating AEWs biggest draw at the moment, and fucking over the company. This isn’t even a matter of firing CM Punk or the Elite. Tony needs to get drastic control over the entire locker room. Otherwise this is just gonna happen to his next real top draw, if there ever is one again, that other talent doesn’t deem worthy or likable. As stars often tend to be kind of crazy and volatile. It’s part of what makes them entertaining.


The guy made his name breaking the 4th wall. Every feud he’d had to date involved shooting on each other.

For all the parents in here, you’ll understand this one. Why do we not allow our children to rough house and wrestle around in the floor? Because eventually, someone gets mad or hurt, and things become a fight amongst SIBLINGS.

Phil Brooks cultivates an environment that encourages everyone to join into the back and forth, 4th wall breaking bullshit. I complained about it when he and Eddie started all of it. I complained about it when every back and forth barb between MJF and Punk had some shoot elements to it.

Phil Brooks allowed and encouraged EVERYONE to talk shit about the worst parts of each other. When Punk’s crowd reactions began to dissipate, he got scared he was losing his Cena spot. When he watched his tv, he got worried, thinking to himself, “Why the fuck are these people so excited to see _Dean Ambrose_ with MY title?” And when he HEARD an “M-J-F” chant IN CHICAGO, Phil Brooks was a broken man, coming to grips with one simple fact that has been clear for 10+ years: never gonna be more than 2nd best, even if the money mark owner himself has chanted your name for a decade plus.


----------



## Godlike13

bdon said:


> The guy made his name breaking the 4th wall. Every feud he’d had to date involved shooting on each other.
> 
> For all the parents in here, you’ll understand this one. Why do we not allow our children to rough house and wrestle around in the floor? Because eventually, someone gets mad or hurt, and things become a fight amongst SIBLINGS.
> 
> Phil Brooks cultivates an environment that encourages everyone to join into the back and forth, 4th wall breaking bullshit. I complained about it when he and Eddie started all of it. I complained about it when every back and forth barb between MJF and Punk had some shoot elements to it.
> 
> Phil Brooks allowed and encouraged EVERYONE to talk shit about the worst parts of each other. When Punk’s crowd reactions began to dissipate, he got scared he was losing his Cena spot. When he watched his tv, he got worried, thinking to himself, “Why the fuck are these people so excited to see _Dean Ambrose_ with MY title?” And when he HEARD an “M-J-F” chant IN CHICAGO, Phil Brooks was a broken man, coming to grips with one simple fact that has been clear for 10+ years: never gonna be more than 2nd best, even if the money mark owner himself has chanted your name for a decade plus.


There's shooting, and then there's starting and perpetuating malicious rumors to undercut someone. As your currently doing with that story you created. Thats not breaking the 4th wall, thats just making shit up so you can make someone look bad. Your missing the point here. Punk's a loon but you can't have a locker room sabotaging what's drawing.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer reported in the WON that MJF also witnessed the brawl backstage. He can finally destroy PG Punk once and for all!


----------



## kentl

Godlike13 said:


> There's shooting, and then there's starting and perpetuating malicious rumors to undercut someone. As your currently doing with that story you created. Thats not breaking the 4th wall, thats just making shit up so you can make someone look bad. Your missing the point here. Punk's a loon but you can't have a locker room sabotaging what's drawing.


No proof they kept it going .
Also when page made the comment no one knew what the comment meant. It was seen as weird.

Punk sabatoged him self becuse he felt they HAD to be rhe oens who did (no they didn't) and that they NEEDED fo speak up about it (show me how many times leaders in wrestling crush wrong rumours)


----------



## Trivette

That new A-E-Dub game looks 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## bdon

I don’t get how everyone jumps to the conclusion that the Bucks were the ones leaking the rumor. I must have missed somethng, because beyond the guy who is bipolar claiming they did in a meltdown, I have seen NOTHING to suggest they are the guilty party.


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> I don’t get how everyone jumps to the conclusion that the Bucks were the ones leaking the rumor. I must have missed somethng, because beyond the guy who is bipolar claiming they did in a meltdown, I have seen NOTHING to suggest they are the guilty party.


there is still delusional marks that cant wake up from reality of how cm punk is. The guy literally spent his entire career crying and bitching about this business and wrestlers. Suddenly if people stand up to him and he lashes out because as we all know he cant handle criticism back at him. So there is no possible way his well known shitty attitude to be anything to blame right. I dont care for the bucks but people make bullshit up. Now people are saying Cody left because of EVPs, No he left for 2 main reasons, 1 Tony stripped all of them of being EVPS and so Cody was hungry for more and 2 wwe was ready for him because its trash and have no one else to main event. Sure there is some smaller things but those are the core 2 reasons. In aew cody was still in control of his own character, There is nothing bucks would be able to do to change that. Now back to CM, the guy is in no sense a leader and never has been.

Everything from the very start was nothing more than Tony and punk both protecting his entire Imagine and ass kissing fans. It still has gone on to this day storywise to do this. Yet you will see fans turn on him anyways just like cody.

Its why i dont care if this entire thing was a work, Its just still a reflection of pushing reality of how some asshole really is.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Meltzer reported in the WON that MJF also witnessed the brawl backstage. He can finally destroy PG Punk once and for all!


RIP CM Punk

Regardless of what actually happened in The Fracas, I can't take Punk's work shoot promos seriously. Unless he reinvents himself as someone who sticks to kayfabe, he's finished.


----------



## TripleG

I'll say this. 

One of the issues facing modern wrestling is that the behind the scenes stuff is vastly more interesting than the on screen product. 

We got EVPs and World Champ getting into a shoot fight, Vince retiring and Trips taking over, and both Tony and Trips having awful takes in interviews to fuel online debates and reactions. 

This year has been wild! lol.


----------



## Saintpat

mazzah20 said:


> Not anymore


Larry 3:16 says ‘Ace just bit your face.’


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566783167146725377


----------



## shandcraig

Geeee said:


> RIP CM Punk
> 
> Regardless of what actually happened in The Fracas, I can't take Punk's work shoot promos seriously. Unless he reinvents himself as someone who sticks to kayfabe, he's finished.



Of course not,Its generic as fuck.Its just his generic personality in reality working what he likes to cry about because he knows he would never last a day with any wrestler in the old days. So he has to cry to get attention and for people to feel bad for the generic underdog.


----------



## shandcraig

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566783167146725377



what asshole made cole be cool ? they should be ashamed of themselves LOL


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> Punk been in Tony’s ear telling him Hangman wasn’t top babyface material since February.
> 
> So, Hangman isn’t the only one undermining people


lmao. Proof?



bdon said:


> The guy made his name breaking the 4th wall. Every feud he’d had to date involved shooting on each other.
> 
> For all the parents in here, you’ll understand this one. Why do we not allow our children to rough house and wrestle around in the floor? Because eventually, someone gets mad or hurt, and things become a fight amongst SIBLINGS.
> 
> Phil Brooks cultivates an environment that encourages everyone to join into the back and forth, 4th wall breaking bullshit. I complained about it when he and Eddie started all of it. I complained about it when every back and forth barb between MJF and Punk had some shoot elements to it.


This is so fucking wrong.
People have been shooting in AEW way before Punk came. But stay delusional.

Elite fans really are some fucked up cult. Imagining Punk wanted Colt fire, Hangman believing it and shooting on Punk in the ring, and ya’ll are giving that moron flowers for being dead ass wrong.

Yeah Hangman without the Bucks just decided to shoot on Colt. Of course they leaked the shit to the press.


----------



## bdon

shandcraig said:


> Of course not,Its generic as fuck.Its just his generic personality in reality working what he likes to cry about because he knows he would never last a day with any wrestler in the old days. So he has to cry to get attention and for people to feel bad for the generic underdog.


Go back and really listen to MJF’s first promo with Punk.

Dude laid every step of what we’ve seen so far.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> lmao. Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> This is so fucking wrong.
> People have been shooting in AEW way before Punk came. But stay delusional.
> 
> Elite fans really are some fucked up cult. Imagining Punk wanted Colt fire, Hangman believing it and shooting on Punk in the ring, and ya’ll are giving that moron flowers for being dead ass wrong.
> 
> Yeah Hangman without the Bucks just decided to shoot on Colt. Of course they leaked the shit to the press.


Cult eh?

Tell us more about how tough Phil Brooks is in real life, because that matters so fucking much, fangirl.


----------



## kentl

Not Lying said:


> lmao. Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> This is so fucking wrong.
> People have been shooting in AEW way before Punk came. But stay delusional.
> 
> Elite fans really are some fucked up cult. Imagining Punk wanted Colt fire, Hangman believing it and shooting on Punk in the ring, and ya’ll are giving that moron flowers for being dead ass wrong.
> 
> Yeah Hangman without the Bucks just decided to shoot on Colt. Of course they leaked the shit to the press.


So you want us provide proof but your proof is "of course they did" funny how that works


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> So you want us provide proof but your proof is "of course they did" funny how that works


Punk fans, bro. Punk fans. Hah


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> Go back and really listen to MJF’s first promo with Punk.
> 
> Dude laid every step of what we’ve seen so far.


sorry i didnt follow, what are you implying ?


----------



## bdon

shandcraig said:


> sorry i didnt follow, what are you implying ?


MJF pinned Phil Brooks to the fucking mat for all to see in his shoot.


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> MJF pinned Phil Brooks to the fucking mat for all to see in his shoot.


oh yeah


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> Cult eh?
> 
> *Tell us more about how tough Phil Brooks is in real life*, because that matters so fucking much, fangirl.


show me one time I did that. Delusional and deflecting from admitting the bucks are POS.

If any of you genuinely believes Punk said to TK to fire Colt, I feel sorry for you. Because means you're a brainwashed elite cultist.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> show me one time I did that. Delusional and deflecting from admitting the bucks are POS.
> 
> If any of you genuinely believes Punk said to TK to fire Colt, I feel sorry for you. Because means you're a brainwashed elite cultist.


Show proof that the Bucks did it, you brainwashed Punk cultist. See how easily that script gets flipped?

I don’t believe Punk went out of his way to get the dude fired, but Punk says one thing and you and his army come running with the pitchforks, despite history saying Punk will go as far as to lie about injuries to try and win a court case. You know, a fucking FRAUD.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> Show proof that the Bucks did it, you brainwashed Punk cultist. See how easily that script gets flipped?
> 
> I don’t believe Punk went out of his way to get the dude fired, but Punk says one thing and you and his army come running with the pitchforks, despite history saying Punk will go as far as to lie about injuries to try and win a court case. You know, a fucking FRAUD.


so Adam Page, went and did his shoot on Punk, without talking about it to the Bucks first? 

Just connect the dots.

btw, he WON, that court case.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Not Lying said:


> so Adam Page, went and did his shoot on Punk, without talking about it to the Bucks first?
> 
> Just connect the dots.
> 
> btw, he WON, that court case.


Live by the shoot die by the shoot 
If Punk wants to "shoot" on everyone he better be able to take it when people "shoot" on him. He's never really been able to handle anyone giving him a taste of his own medicine.


Page said that line(that nobody had a clue what it was referring to until months later) right to Punk's face and Punk went home a pouted about it for three months for a dude who supposed to be as sharp tongued and quick witted as ANYONE in wrestling EVER he certainly could have shot back.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> despite history saying Punk will go as far as to lie about injuries to try and win a court case. You know, a fucking FRAUD.


If you're talking about the Amann case then Punk won that and was found to be truthful by a jury of his peers.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Art Vandaley said:


> If you're talking about the Amann case then Punk won that and was found to be truthful by a jury of his peers.


During that trial he literally admitted that at no point was he ever diagnosed with an MRSA infection by a physician. He claimed he misspoke when describing his condition on Colt's podcast and the jury accepted that explanation.

Also it was a defamation case, it isn't really a matter of inherent truthfulness. As long as it can be argued that the accused was only stating an opinion and that opinion can't be sufficiently proven to have caused damage to the accuser's reputation or ability to work then it's fairly easy to rule in favour of the accused. I'm not familiar enough with the minutiae of the Amann/Punk case other than one article in the Tribune so I can't/won't assume that particular trial came down to that but it's entirely possible.


----------



## Art Vandaley

MonkasaurusRex said:


> During that trial he literally admitted that at no point was he ever diagnosed with an MRSA infection by a physician. He claimed he misspoke when describing his condition on Colt's podcast and the jury accepted that explanation.


Ok... so he didn't lie to the Court to try to win the case then did he?

Because that's the claim I was responding to.

He got MRSA staph infections confused with normal staph infections in the podcast itself.

Do you know the difference between the two?

Because the jury accepted that Punk didn't and had made an honest mistake

Amann's case was that Punk had purposely defamed him, because if Punk had only unintentionally defamed him he would have had to prove damages, which he couldn't, because WWE hadn't fired him.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Art Vandaley said:


> Ok... so he didn't lie to the Court to try to win the case then did he?
> 
> Because that's the claim I was responding to.
> 
> He got MRSA staph infections confused with normal staph infections in the podcast itself.
> 
> Do you know the difference between the two?
> 
> Because the jury accepted that Punk didn't and had made an honest mistake
> 
> Amann's case was that Punk had purposely defamed him, because if Punk had only unintentionally defamed him he would have had to prove damages, which he couldn't, because WWE hadn't fired him.


Thank you, for regurgitating what I said to you about how a defamation case works.

I'm also not saying Punk did anything maliciously in regards to embellishing his condition. Just stating that when testifying under oath he did indeed have to say that he infact was not ever diagnosed with an MRSA.

Yes I know the difference between an MRSA and regular staphylococcal infection and have since I was 11 years old(my father was a healthcare aide in a palliative care facility from the time I was 10 until I was 14).

CM Punk is far from an idiot but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt just like the jury.

That said anyone publicly throwing medical diagnoses around should at least do their fucking homework or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not saying Punk did anything maliciously in regards to embellishing his condition. Just stating that when testifying and questioned on it he did indeed have to say that he Infact was not ever diagnosed with an MRSA.
> 
> Yes I know the difference between an MRSA and regular staphylococcal infection and have since I was 11 years old(my father was a healthcare aide in a palliative care facility from the time I was 10 until I was 14).
> 
> CM Punk is far from an idiot but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt just like the jury.
> 
> That said anyone publicly throwing medical diagnoses around should at least do their fucking homework or shut the fuck up.


Among the plot holes in his version (including the MRSA gaffe):

1) He kept saying he wanted the bump or lump (abscess or whatever it was) on his lower back checked and they wouldn’t do it. But he also says during this period he was visiting hospitals every week (I think getting tests for other injuries or maybe concussion protocol, I forget … but he definitely talks about how he was having to go to the hospital every week). Seems like Ike he’d say, ‘Hey, while I’m here in an actual hospital that has, you know, doctors, I think I’ll ask them to check it out.’

2) He says when he went to the doctor in Tampa (the one who supposedly told him he was on his death bed) the doctor says, ‘You need to go to the hospital to get this taken care of’ and his response is … ‘nope, I’m too busy, just pop it like a pimple and I’ll be on my way.’ Which is what happened.

Now if a doctor tells you you’re dying and you believe him and you’re going to spend the rest of your life talking like you were at death’s door … why wouldn’t you take that doctor’s advice if it’s so serious? Why would the doctor even treat it that way if it’s a life-threatening condition.

None of this adds up.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> Among the plot holes in his version (including the MRSA gaffe):
> 
> 1) He kept saying he wanted the bump or lump (abscess or whatever it was) on his lower back checked and they wouldn’t do it. But he also says during this period he was visiting hospitals every week (I think getting tests for other injuries or maybe concussion protocol, I forget … but he definitely talks about how he was having to go to the hospital every week). Seems like Ike he’d say, ‘Hey, while I’m here in an actual hospital that has, you know, doctors, I think I’ll ask them to check it out.’
> 
> 2) He says when he went to the doctor in Tampa (the one who supposedly told him he was on his death bed) the doctor says, ‘You need to go to the hospital to get this taken care of’ and his response is … ‘nope, I’m too busy, just pop it like a pimple and I’ll be on my way.’ Which is what happened.
> 
> Now if a doctor tells you you’re dying and you believe him and you’re going to spend the rest of your life talking like you were at death’s door … why wouldn’t you take that doctor’s advice if it’s so serious? Why would the doctor even treat it that way if it’s a life-threatening condition.
> 
> None of this adds up.


I have honestly forgotten so much about the shot he said back then I'm glad you remember it. Someone needs to point out just how contradictory his own statements are.

Some people here seem to have committed every thing he said to memory and treat it as if it were gospel


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I have honestly forgotten so much about the shot he said back then I'm glad you remember it. Someone needs to point out just how contradictory his own statements are.
> 
> Some people here seem to have committed every thing he said to memory and treat it as if it were gospel


There’s also a section in that podcast (there I go bringing up Cabana again, oops) where he talks about the toll on him trying to keep up the champion’s schedule and show (Vince) he could do it.

He’s hurting and miserable and seemingly having or being on the verge of a mental breakdown with all the demands on him physically as well as all the pressure that comes with it … and he just wants time off so bad but knows if he’s going to be The Guy he’s got to prove he can keep up the schedule.

And I think he even drops a mention of John Cena in there somewhere (and I think in other interviews) about him having no problems with Cena. Even though they are polar opposites, I think after going through that he has a grudging respect for Cena for being able to do that night after night, day after day, fulfilling all his media obligations and appearances and Make-a-Wishes with a smile and also probably working through pain (never forget how quickly he came back after surgery (I think elbow but I forget). He knows first-hand what it is to be John Cena as far as the demands and everything that goes with being The Guy and I think he for sure respects Cena for it.


----------



## Not Lying

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Live by the shoot die by the shoot
> If Punk wants to "shoot" on everyone he better be able to take it when people "shoot" on him. He's never really been able to handle anyone giving him a taste of his own medicine.
> 
> 
> Page said that line(that nobody had a clue what it was referring to until months later) right to Punk's face and Punk went home a pouted about it for three months for a dude who supposed to be as sharp tongued and quick witted as ANYONE in wrestling EVER he certainly could have shot back.


if this is the best response all you Punk haters got you really have lost it.


So Page shot on Punk for nothing because Punk didn’t ask for Colt to get fired
Punk and his opponents usually do shoots but it’s somehwat agreed they’d shoot, like him vs Mjf or vs Eddie… Page didn’t. Page was an idiot.
Punk gave him the chance to apologize and he didn’t,then he lowered himself to his level
then he adresses it point blank for the media

“Oh he wasn’t quick witted once he sucks”. 
ya’ll ignore context when it suits you


----------



## CovidFan

edited because I didn't realize Art said the same shit


----------



## Poyser

MonkasaurusRex said:


> During that trial he literally admitted that at no point was he ever diagnosed with an MRSA infection by a physician. He claimed he misspoke when describing his condition on Colt's podcast and the jury accepted that explanation.
> 
> Also it was a defamation case, it isn't really a matter of inherent truthfulness. As long as it can be argued that the accused was only stating an opinion and that opinion can't be sufficiently proven to have caused damage to the accuser's reputation or ability to work then it's fairly easy to rule in favour of the accused. I'm not familiar enough with the minutiae of the Amann/Punk case other than one article in the Tribune so I can't/won't assume that particular trial came down to that but it's entirely possible.


Very publicly accusing a doctor of misdiagnosis and mispractice/neglect would actually effect his ability to work since that’s literally his job, so the fact that Punk won the case does speak to his truthfulness imo.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Poyser said:


> Very publicly accusing a doctor of misdiagnosis and mispractice/neglect would actually effect his ability to work since that’s literally his job, so the fact that Punk won the case does speak to his truthfulness imo.


I guess you missed the part of the story that Christopher Amann was still working FOR WWE at the time of the trial.

Not sure how up to date this is but I'd imagine its fairly accurate(and that it's more than likely WWE has updated their corporate site sometime over the last 4 years) but he is currently listed on WWE's corporate site as their Senior Ringside Physician. It's 2022 and the trial concluded in 2018, he certainly seems to be suffering greatly. 

But hey facts should never get in the way of your opinion.









Physicians


Physicians




corporate.wwe.com


----------



## RapShepard

Poyser said:


> Very publicly accusing a doctor of misdiagnosis and mispractice/neglect would actually effect his ability to work since that’s literally his job, so the fact that Punk won the case does speak to his truthfulness imo.











What were the reasons behind CM Punk winning his defamation trial?


WWE Dr. Christopher Amann was unable to convince jurors that CM Punk's podcast comments about him harmed his medical career or professional identity. That was one key reason why CM Punk won this defamation trial.




www.si.com





On the other hand, jurors heard testimony that could have caused them to question whether Punk exaggerated or misconstrued the severity of the injury in order to defame Amann. To that point, Punk acknowledged on the witness stand that no physician ever diagnosed him with suffering from a MRSA staph infection. Such an infection can quickly imperil one’s health since it is often resistant to antibiotics. Punk’s acknowledgment contradicted Punk’s assertion during the podcast, where he referred to himself as he suffering from an MRSA staph infection. Punk explained the discrepancy in an innocent way—namely, on account of not being familiar with relevant medical terms. He also conceded that a physician’s assistant—not a physician—told him that he exhibited certain symptoms consistent with an ordinary staph infection, which is more readily treatable than an MRSA staph infection. Jurors evidently did not regard these differences in detail as very influential since they ruled in favor of Punk.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RapShepard said:


> What were the reasons behind CM Punk winning his defamation trial?
> 
> 
> WWE Dr. Christopher Amann was unable to convince jurors that CM Punk's podcast comments about him harmed his medical career or professional identity. That was one key reason why CM Punk won this defamation trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.si.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, jurors heard testimony that could have caused them to question whether Punk exaggerated or misconstrued the severity of the injury in order to defame Amann. To that point, Punk acknowledged on the witness stand that no physician ever diagnosed him with suffering from a MRSA staph infection. Such an infection can quickly imperil one’s health since it is often resistant to antibiotics. Punk’s acknowledgment contradicted Punk’s assertion during the podcast, where he referred to himself as he suffering from an MRSA staph infection. Punk explained the discrepancy in an innocent way—namely, on account of not being familiar with relevant medical terms. He also conceded that a physician’s assistant—not a physician—told him that he exhibited certain symptoms consistent with an ordinary staph infection, which is more readily treatable than an MRSA staph infection. Jurors evidently did not regard these differences in detail as very influential since they ruled in favor of Punk.


Basically jurors accepted that Punk wasn't familiar with medical terms as opposed to believing him to have fabricated stories in a malicious attempt to attack or discredit Amann. Which is more understandable under the circumstances.


----------



## bdon

Poyser said:


> Very publicly accusing a doctor of misdiagnosis and mispractice/neglect would actually effect his ability to work since that’s literally his job, so the fact that Punk won the case does speak to his truthfulness imo.


Thanks for displaying history where Punk is ready and willing to lie in an attempt to get someone fired.


----------



## Geeee

Not Lying said:


> if this is the best response all you Punk haters got you really have lost it.
> 
> 
> So Page shot on Punk for nothing because Punk didn’t ask for Colt to get fired
> Punk and his opponents usually do shoots but it’s somehwat agreed they’d shoot, like him vs Mjf or vs Eddie… Page didn’t. Page was an idiot.
> Punk gave him the chance to apologize and he didn’t,then he lowered himself to his level
> then he adresses it point blank for the media
> 
> “Oh he wasn’t quick witted once he sucks”.
> ya’ll ignore context when it suits you


I'm sorry but your boy looks like a bitch here. Now we know all his "pipe bombs" have to be carefully agreed to or he will throw a hissy fit. His work-shoot gimmick is dead.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Thanks for displaying history where Punk is ready and willing to lie in an attempt to get someone fired.


I can't say for certain that Punk was trying to get anyone fired but it does make a compelling argument.

Like I said before I understand a jury accepting his claims of not understanding medical terminology but at the same time I'm fairly certain that CM Punk isn't a stupid person and there would have to be a significant reason that he to my knowledge has never filed a malpractice claim against the Dr. Amann.


----------



## fabi1982

I now understand why Punk didnt take the job eary AEW days. Because he needs is ass to be kissed by Tony for probably 2 years just to know that he is THE guy. Why not go there in the first place when you can stick it to WWE (only reason he went to AEW)? No he needed this hometown crowd, he wanted to have the biggest pop in AEW history. All of that because his ego is just too big for him to just be happy.

Now him being in half a year and he realizes that he again is just a mediocre wrestler who only can shoot and not play a character, of course he has to make sure people still talk about him. He doesnt care in what way, as long as he reads his name in the news.

The most bitter there was, is and will be. Just a sad person. Just wait 5 years when he is gone and again will make fun of wrestling and the money mark TK.


----------



## A PG Attitude

fabi1982 said:


> I now understand why Punk didnt take the job eary AEW days. Because he needs is ass to be kissed by Tony for probably 2 years just to know that he is THE guy. Why not go there in the first place when you can stick it to WWE (only reason he went to AEW)? No he needed this hometown crowd, he wanted to have the biggest pop in AEW history. All of that because his ego is just too big for him to just be happy.
> 
> Now him being in half a year and he realizes that he again is just a mediocre wrestler who only can shoot and not play a character, of course he has to make sure people still talk about him. He doesnt care in what way, as long as he reads his name in the news.
> 
> The most bitter there was, is and will be. Just a sad person. Just wait 5 years when he is gone and again will make fun of wrestling and the money mark TK.


Yep. My estimation of CM Punk the man has dropped massively this year, great performer but he's ruined his legacy by showing what a self centred whiny cry baby he really is.


----------



## bdon

fabi1982 said:


> I now understand why Punk didnt take the job eary AEW days. Because he needs is ass to be kissed by Tony for probably 2 years just to know that he is THE guy. Why not go there in the first place when you can stick it to WWE (only reason he went to AEW)? No he needed this hometown crowd, he wanted to have the biggest pop in AEW history. All of that because his ego is just too big for him to just be happy.
> 
> Now him being in half a year and he realizes that he again is just a mediocre wrestler who only can shoot and not play a character, of course he has to make sure people still talk about him. He doesnt care in what way, as long as he reads his name in the news.
> 
> The most bitter there was, is and will be. Just a sad person. Just wait 5 years when he is gone and again will make fun of wrestling and the money mark TK.


Goddamn give this man the WF title!


----------



## Not Lying

Geeee said:


> I'm sorry but your boy looks like a bitch here. Now we know all his "pipe bombs" have to be carefully agreed to or he will throw a hissy fit. His work-shoot gimmick is dead.


again, keep deflecting from the root of the issue.
It’s a TV show?? Of course people should know/have an idea what’s going to be said/done.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> again, keep deflecting from the root of the issue.
> It’s a TV show?? Of course people should know/have an idea what’s going to be said/done.


But it is ok when Punk has made a career of it. Got it.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> But it is ok when Punk has made a career of it. Got it.


Like when??? Do you think the infamous promo on RAW, Vince had no idea Punk was gona bury them?

And many tried to imitate him the past decade. Just no one could do it as good.


----------



## 3venflow

A week later and we still don't know for sure what's happening.

If you go to aewtix.com, MJF has replaced Punk/Elite on many posters for future shows. He's dead center on many of them, including Full Gear.









AEW | All Elite Wrestling Live Events & Tickets | Official Website


Get tickets and information to upcoming AEW events.




www.allelitewrestling.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569089799755280385
Lol…. Its a work


----------



## Art Vandaley

Lol "The Elite has stayed quiet. Their story untold" I mean lol


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Saintpat

The Bucks and Omega need to hold a press conference to air their side of things.

I hear Mindy’s bakery in Chicago is available on Mondays and Tuesdays.


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mmmm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569089799755280385
> Lol…. Its a work


Like I said, it doesn't matter. It's just 1 domensianl, 1 hit wonder punky landing on the only role he knows,crying . Fake or real it's not good representation of AEW or Tony.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Saintpat said:


> The Bucks and Omega need to hold a press conference to air their side of things.
> 
> I hear Mindy’s bakery in Chicago is available on Mondays and Tuesdays.


I would trust those guys with the truth about as much as I would have Micheals in DX days......none.

Does that mean I don't respect them as talent? No. It means I think they are major manipulators backstage.

CM Punk can be a jerk but he says what he means. I respect that more.


----------



## One Shed

Saintpat said:


> The Bucks and Omega need to hold a press conference to air their side of things.
> 
> I hear Mindy’s bakery in Chicago is available on Mondays and Tuesdays.


They will release a passive aggressive statement through Uncle Dave.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> They will release a passive aggressive statement through Uncle Dave.


And Punk will whine, cry, and attempt perjury.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> And Punk will whine, cry, and attempt perjury.


Or, call passive aggressive gossip children out for trying to sabotage anyone who is not a member of the treehouse club.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Or, call passive aggressive gossip children out for trying to sabotage anyone who is not a member of the treehouse club.


Or trying to come in and immediately changing the show and undermining the company’s creative when you had nothing to do with the business for 7 fucking years, brother. You fine with Hogan’s backstage politics, too?

But I don’t expect you to be capable of being fair and honest on this given the parties involved.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Or trying to come in and immediately changing the show when you had nothing to do with the business for 7 fucking years, brother.
> 
> But I don’t expect you to be capable of being fair and honest on this given the parties involved.


What? Did he join the company and dictate to Tony (since you seem to think he has that power) that he was going to be champ asap? Of course not. Now, they absolutely should have made him or Danielson the champ over Page, but Punk had a feud with Darby. Is that the "changing of the show" you are talking about?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> What? Did he join the company and dictate to Tony (since you seem to think he has that power) that he was going to be champ asap? Of course not. Now, they absolutely should have made him or Danielson the champ over Page, but Punk had a feud with Darby. Is that the "changing of the show" you are talking about?


You didn’t sense an immediate change to the entire fucking format in fucking November? You don’t think Cody was hinting at Punk’s bullshit politicking backstage when he did his own pipebomb in late January?

You can’t possibly fucking think Punk hasn’t been pulling shit backstage, just an innocent fucking bystander.


----------



## kentl

Ghost Lantern said:


> I would trust those guys with the truth about as much as I would have Micheals in DX days......none.
> 
> Does that mean I don't respect them as talent? No. It means I think they are major manipulators backstage.
> 
> CM Punk can be a jerk but he says what he means. I respect that more.


But he also says what he feels instantly. 
Even the ones that shouldn't be
Him being upset about page means he'll be batching avkut that throw away comment I'm 2047


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> You didn’t sense an immediate change to the entire fucking format in fucking November? You don’t think Cody was hinting at Punk’s bullshit politicking backstage when he did his own pipebomb in late January?
> 
> You can’t possibly fucking think Punk hasn’t been pulling shit backstage, just an innocent fucking bystander.


I mean, I would hope an actual star and veteran would be giving advice and it would be taken into consideration. They have plenty of vets no one seems to want to listen to, and we all know Page is just too smart to listen to advice.

And hey, ratings went up and the show got way better after Punk and Danielson showed up. At the very least, the number of kidnappings per episode went down.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> I mean, I would hope an actual star and veteran would be giving advice and it would be taken into consideration. They have plenty of vets no one seems to want to listen to, and we all know Page is just too smart to listen to advice.
> 
> And hey, ratings went up and the show got way better after Punk and Danielson showed up. At the very least, the number of kidnappings per episode went down.


18k total viewers, which is less than 2% difference. Nielsen themselves allow for a 10% margin of error.

So, again. You are fine with all of the things Hogan done. Just trying to make sure we’re clear here.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> 18k total viewers, which is less than 2% difference. Nielsen themselves allow for a 10% margin of error.
> 
> So, again. You are fine with all of the things Hogan done. Just trying to make sure we’re clear here.


18K MORE viewers is still more. And they did it despite the worst world title reign occuring at the same time. My argument, though theoretical, would be it would have gone up much more had they made Punk or Danielson the champ.

And AGAIN, you seem to be having conversations with someone else and not me. Who brought Hogan up?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> 18K MORE viewers is still more. And they did it despite the worst world title reign occuring at the same time. My argument, though theoretical, would be it would have gone up much more had they made Punk or Danielson the champ.
> 
> And AGAIN, you seem to be having conversations with someone else and not me. Who brought Hogan up?


18k isn’t even a 1/5 of the margin of error that Nielsen themselves allots to their ratings. 

An actual star coming in and having his suggestions take over and change the dynamics of the show. These are the same fucking things.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Please @bdon , @One Shed - don’t argue

we all know whatever The Bucks and Kenny decide to do,,,, we’ll have to wait 3 months’ for punks’ response anyway 😭 😭 😭


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> 18k isn’t even a 1/5 of the margin of error that Nielsen themselves allots to their ratings.
> 
> An actual star coming in and having his suggestions take over and change the dynamics of the show. These are the same fucking things.


Great. So the rating went up and did not go down after all these "changes." Guess they were not horrible if there were any.

You left out an important word that I used: consideration. Obviously someone like Hogan also should have had his suggestions taken into CONSIDERATION in 1994. The difference was he had actual booking power written into his contract, no? He won the title a month after signing which was part of the deal right?

But now you are attempting to move the goal posts and change the subject by introducing something about Hogan who has absolutely nothing to do with anything here.

Stay on target.

Obviously actual stars are going to be given consideration. Otherwise Punk would have come in and gone 20 minutes with Trashitty or some Dork Order goof. We have seen how devalued Danielson has become in a year by losing to personalityless dorks and not being treated as a top star so when someone actually does beat him, it would mean something.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Great. So the rating went up and did not go down after all these "changes." Guess they were not horrible if there were any.
> 
> You left out an important word that I used: consideration. Obviously someone like Hogan also should have had his suggestions taken into CONSIDERATION in 1994. The difference was he had actual booking power written into his contract, no? He won the title a month after signing which was part of the deal right?
> 
> But now you are attempting to move the goal posts and change the subject by introducing something about Hogan who has absolutely nothing to do with anything here.
> 
> Stay on target.
> 
> Obviously actual stars are going to be given consideration. Otherwise Punk would have come in and gone 20 minutes with Trashitty or some Dork Order goof. We have seen how devalued Danielson has become in a year by losing to personalityless dorks and not being treated as a top star so when someone actually does beat him, it would mean something.


You’re off your fucking rocker if you think Punk came back after 7 years and didn’t have control wrote into his contract. Or are we going to pretend it was just pure coincidence that the EVP’s power was taken at the same time Punk was coming in? Are you really that goddamn naive?


----------



## TD Stinger

Guys, guys, I know how we'll hear Kenny's side of the story. Ahem...:

*"My name is Stone Cold Steve Austin and this is the Broken Skull Sessions. My guest here today is one of the best wrestlers in the world, a former IWGP Heavyweight Champion, a former AEW World Champion, and the man who just debuted for WWE this past WrestleMania. The one, the only, Kenny Omega.*
_*
Stone Cold theme plays.
*_
*Now to talk to me about this fight son. What was going on here. Cus I'm just watching this from a distance thinking is this a work? Is this a shoot?"*

And yes you must read the whole thing in Austin's voice.


----------



## bdon

TD Stinger said:


> Guys, guys, I know how we'll hear Kenny's side of the story. Ahem...:
> 
> *"My name is Stone Cold Steve Austin and this is the Broken Skull Sessions. My guest here today is one of the best wrestlers in the world, a former IWGP Heavyweight Champion, a former AEW World Champion, and the man who just debuted for WWE this past WrestleMania. The one, the only, Kenny Omega.*
> 
> _*Stone Cold theme plays.*_
> 
> *Now to talk to me about this fight son. What was going on here. Cus I'm just watching this from a distance thinking is this a work? Is this a shoot?"*
> 
> And yes you must read the whole thing in Austin's voice.


Is there any other way to read it but in the Stone Cold voice?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> You’re off your fucking rocker if you think Punk came back after 7 years and didn’t have control wrote into his contract. Or are we going to pretend it was just pure coincidence that the EVP’s power was taken at the same time Punk was coming in? Are you really that goddamn naive?


He would have power over who he works with in his own storylines to some degree, of course. Not power over the company and who holds the title or anything close to Hogan in WCW power. Punk is a big star, but Hogan was literally a household name that almost everyone knew whether they were a wrestling fan or not in 1994. I am not saying Turner should have given Hogan as much power as they did, but the levels of star power are very different.

You are once again stating something reported by a few dirtsheets as absolute fact. This one was addressed by Tony though. I went and found the actual quote:

"Yeah, I saw those reports this week and I thought that was pretty disingenuous stuff from some of the internet wrestling writers because nothing has changed in recent months and really, the structure changed for me at the end of 2019 and it was because of me. I felt like I needed to take over and be more accountable as the CEO and as the Booker. I was the final say, but there were probably too many different people with input on segments and this show wasn't as organized at the end of 2019 as I thought it could be," Khan said. "So for the past two years, we've been a lot more organized and I've written every show by hand, which allows me to know which segments are where and I think the shows have gotten significantly better. The fans have enjoyed them more. They've performed better in terms of the ratings and it's been a good change for us, but I saw somebody reporting that recently in the news and it's not because, we talked about this, like over a year and a half ago we talked about this, and I went on the record."

"This is all stuff that came into effect at the beginning of 2020," he continued. "I had said my New Year's resolution, myself, [was that] I was going to get very organized or I told myself if there's something I didn't feel good about, I wasn't going to do it and that I was going to create much more of the work product myself, that I was going to lay out the matches, the stories and format everything into a nice package, myself, and I've been doing it for over a year and a half with the collaboration and help of a lot of great people, including the people I started with. I think the biggest difference has been instead of five people getting in a room and putting a format together, I get in a room and put a format together. I also get very amused when people refer to QT [Marshall], like the guy on the creative team. He's effectively my assistant and he's great. He works his ass off. He'll show up in my room whenever I need him, and I sometimes will call him up at one in the morning to come up and I want to reorganize the show or make card changes, or I'm putting stuff together for Elevation or Dark or whatever I need. He's usually there for me, but I'm very hands on with this stuff and it's been that way for a long time. So I thought it was really disingenuous."


----------



## Lorromire

bdon said:


> Is there any other way to read it but in the Stone Cold voice?


I read it in The Hurricane's voice.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> He would have power over who he works with in his own storylines to some degree, of course. Not power over the company and who holds the title or anything close to Hogan in WCW power. Punk is a big star, but Hogan was literally a household name that almost everyone knew whether they were a wrestling fan or not in 1994. I am not saying Turner should have given Hogan as much power as they did, but the levels of star power are very different.
> 
> You are once again stating something reported by a few dirtsheets as absolute fact. This one was addressed by Tony though. I went and found the actual quote:
> 
> "Yeah, I saw those reports this week and I thought that was pretty disingenuous stuff from some of the internet wrestling writers because nothing has changed in recent months and really, the structure changed for me at the end of 2019 and it was because of me. I felt like I needed to take over and be more accountable as the CEO and as the Booker. I was the final say, but there were probably too many different people with input on segments and this show wasn't as organized at the end of 2019 as I thought it could be," Khan said. "So for the past two years, we've been a lot more organized and I've written every show by hand, which allows me to know which segments are where and I think the shows have gotten significantly better. The fans have enjoyed them more. They've performed better in terms of the ratings and it's been a good change for us, but I saw somebody reporting that recently in the news and it's not because, we talked about this, like over a year and a half ago we talked about this, and I went on the record."
> 
> "This is all stuff that came into effect at the beginning of 2020," he continued. "I had said my New Year's resolution, myself, [was that] I was going to get very organized or I told myself if there's something I didn't feel good about, I wasn't going to do it and that I was going to create much more of the work product myself, that I was going to lay out the matches, the stories and format everything into a nice package, myself, and I've been doing it for over a year and a half with the collaboration and help of a lot of great people, including the people I started with. I think the biggest difference has been instead of five people getting in a room and putting a format together, I get in a room and put a format together. I also get very amused when people refer to QT [Marshall], like the guy on the creative team. He's effectively my assistant and he's great. He works his ass off. He'll show up in my room whenever I need him, and I sometimes will call him up at one in the morning to come up and I want to reorganize the show or make card changes, or I'm putting stuff together for Elevation or Dark or whatever I need. He's usually there for me, but I'm very hands on with this stuff and it's been that way for a long time. So I thought it was really disingenuous."


Oh, so I can take the dirtsheets side of things, but you can take Punk’s side of things that the Bucks were the ones leaking shit. Punk who is a knowk liar and has shown a decade’s worth of evidence that he is fucking bipolar.

Just say what you want to say, “I don’t like the Bucks, so I refuse to take any side that paints them in a positive.”

As for your assertion that Hogan was a household name in Turner’s eyes, you are right. You are failing to fucking acknowledge that the money mark views Punk in that same fucking light.

But whatever, bro. Keep pretending Punk is just an innocent fucking bystander.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny is in Japan where he's scheduled to be at the Tokyo Game Show pushing Fight Forever. Suggests maybe he isn't fully suspended?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569302509419896834


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Kenny is in Japan where he's scheduled to be at the Tokyo Game Show pushing Fight Forever. Suggests maybe he isn't fully suspended?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569302509419896834


Nobody:

The Drive-thru:

“Wellllll Jim! Up next we have video of Kenny Omega LITERALLY stealing money from the company. These fucking guys, man…”

“No, I have not! But now that you mention it…I DO remember ol’ Harpo stealing money out of MY wallet and using it for his Japanese school girl fetish or whatever the FUCK.”


----------



## SiON

Honestly some of you guys on either side of the debate need to have a coke and a smile... Go for a walk or take a trip somewhere.

You are letting this topic live in your head in a really unhealthy way.

Also Stone Colds voice instantly registered when reading the fake Broken skull transcript.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan8

No BTE this week? Starting to get worried about the rumours now.


----------



## kentl

3venflow said:


> Kenny is in Japan where he's scheduled to be at the Tokyo Game Show pushing Fight Forever. Suggests maybe he isn't fully suspended?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569302509419896834


Most likely I'd imagine Keeny is part of the advertisement part of the develops side.

They couldn't remove him from it.


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Kenny is in Japan where he's scheduled to be at the Tokyo Game Show pushing Fight Forever. Suggests maybe he isn't fully suspended?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569302509419896834


This is probably related, but they* did* show 1 Rampage ad that featured Kenny Omega briefly last Friday; so maybe he got a minor punishment.


----------



## Saintpat

SiON said:


> Honestly some of you guys on either side of the debate need to have a coke and a smile... Go for a walk or take a trip somewhere.
> 
> You are letting this topic live in your head in a really unhealthy way.
> 
> Also Stone Colds voice instantly registered when reading the fake Broken skull transcript.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Tony Khan: Did somebody say coke?


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Tony Khan: Did somebody say coke?


“Pepsi…Tony. Pepsi!”

“I don’t know that drug, but I’ll look for it. Thank you, Phil. Thank you, Phil. He’s such a sweetheart.”


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Oh, so I can take the dirtsheets side of things, but you can take Punk’s side of things that the Bucks were the ones leaking shit. Punk who is a knowk liar and has shown a decade’s worth of evidence that he is fucking bipolar.
> 
> Just say what you want to say, “I don’t like the Bucks, so I refuse to take any side that paints them in a positive.”
> 
> As for your assertion that Hogan was a household name in Turner’s eyes, you are right. You are failing to fucking acknowledge that the money mark views Punk in that same fucking light.
> 
> But whatever, bro. Keep pretending Punk is just an innocent fucking bystander.


For that specific story, the CEO directly denied it (which does not mean a TON to me though) and more importantly the Hardlys and Kenny decided doing a Trios tournament that few wanted and bled off the audience left and right instead of doing the match with FTR which made the most business sense. If they lost "all power" and Punk had gained this amazing power, surely he would have told Tony that the Hardlys need to put over FTR at the PPV, right brother?

I have no idea if the Hardlys personally leaked the info, but their camp definitely did. And that has always been their MO. They leak what they want to in order to make themselves and their treehouse club members look good and anyone else look bad. They are and have always been passive aggressive gossip kids. Want to get booked in PWG? Well, you gotta take the dick flip brother.

I do not think anyone views Punk in the same tier as Hogan, Austin, or Rock, but if Tony does then I would join you in laughing at that notion.

I never said Punk was "innocent." They all could be guilty of various things to different degrees. It is not a black and white/all good all bad situation. From everything that has come out, it looks like Kenny did not do anything wrong in the altercation. So even though I am not a huge fan, it is easy for me to say that.


----------



## kentl

One Shed said:


> For that specific story, the CEO directly denied it (which does not mean a TON to me though) and more importantly the Hardlys and Kenny decided doing a Trios tournament that few wanted and bled off the audience left and right instead of doing the match with FTR which made the most business sense. If they lost "all power" and Punk had gained this amazing power, surely he would have told Tony that the Hardlys need to put over FTR at the PPV, right brother?
> 
> I have no idea if the Hardlys personally leaked the info, but their camp definitely did. And that has always been their MO. They leak what they want to in order to make themselves and their treehouse club members look good and anyone else look bad. They are and have always been passive aggressive gossip kids. Want to get booked in PWG? Well, you gotta take the dick flip brother.
> 
> I do not think anyone views Punk in the same tier as Hogan, Austin, or Rock, but if Tony does then I would join you in laughing at that notion.
> 
> I never said Punk was "innocent." They all could be guilty of various things to different degrees. It is not a black and white/all good all bad situation. From everything that has come out, it looks like Kenny did not do anything wrong in the altercation. So even though I am not a huge fan, it is easy for me to say that.


Why did their camp definitely leak it? 
Sorry bit if someone (punk) goes and makes an obvious attack at a guy he's not on a feud with the dirt sheets rumors will fly.

When page did his not a single person had any rumors it was just seen as a passby part of the feud by all but punk.

As for it being the bucks MO. Got any proof? Anyone but punk claiming the bucks acted that way?


----------



## Zane B

Punk is the only interesting thing about wrestling right now bar MJF. If he's gone watch all the interest from people other than the core fanbase erode into nothingness. Okay he's a prick, so what? You don't watch wrestling because everyone is a nice guy. You watch for entertainment. 

That said, Tony gotta get a handle on things. If he's okay with the chaos then by all means because like it or not, everyone is talking about his company. But the chaos needs to be more controlled.


----------



## JerryMark

Zane B said:


> Punk is the only interesting thing about wrestling right now bar MJF. If he's gone watch all the interest from people other than the core fanbase erode into nothingness. Okay he's a prick, so what? You don't watch wrestling because everyone is a nice guy. You watch for entertainment.
> 
> That said, Tony gotta get a handle on things. If he's okay with the chaos then by all means because like it or not, everyone is talking about his company. But the chaos needs to be more controlled.


really, is punk any different than any top wrestler of the past? you think austin, taker, flair,dusty, hogan, race, lawler, etc. would take this shit off some undercard guys? ole anderson or bill watts would've smacked the shit out them long ago. this "everybody get along and do the flips and go to the back and play video games" is a recent phenomena.

he's not a top guy but think that's why so many had issues with enzo, he was an old school kinda guy who wanted to cut promos and get over and that bothered all the friends in the back.

cody had a problem with the elite
ftr has a problem with the elite
punk has a problem with the elite
some former employers had a problem with the elite
supposedly the best wrestlers in the world weren't picked up by the biggest fed because reasons

i wonder who the problem is here?


----------



## Businessman

The moment you realize you made a huge fucking mistake signing this guy


----------



## IronMan8

Might be wrong, but...

Giving all wrestlers a guaranteed percentage of future TV rights deals would ensure everyone does what's best for business, wouldn't it?

Guys on less money would have more of an incentive to act in a way that supports the stars, rather than being bound by loyalty (which creates feedback loops / echo chambers over time). Like a TPP for sports teams, if that makes sense.

Say, if a future deal was 400m, then everyone ends up getting a huge increase in pay.

The unique structure in AEW allows creative freedom, but that freedom can be exploited for personal gain at the cost of others. Maybe incentivising the roster with a percentage of TV deals solves that? Or maybe something else is better?

The Attitude Era was so good because of the team vs team survival element - whole locker rooms working togetherbecause if anyone had a bad segment, it threatened everyone's survival. That element doesn't apply here, since half of AEW's locker room likes Paul, and the rest aren't threatened by Tony's capacity to keep AEW going.

Finding an answer to that system problem is key for AEW's freedom formula to work long-term IMO


----------



## JerryMark

IronMan8 said:


> Might be wrong, but...
> 
> Giving all wrestlers a guaranteed percentage of future TV rights deals would ensure everyone does what's best for business, wouldn't it?
> 
> Guys on less money would have more of an incentive to act in a way that supports the stars, rather than being bound by loyalty (which creates feedback loops / echo chambers over time). Like a TPP for sports teams, if that makes sense.
> 
> Say, if a future deal was 400m, then everyone ends up getting a huge increase in pay.
> 
> The unique structure in AEW allows creative freedom, but that freedom can be exploited for personal gain at the cost of others. Maybe incentivising the roster with a percentage of TV deals solves that? Or maybe something else is better?
> 
> The Attitude Era was so good because of the team vs team survival element - whole locker rooms working togetherbecause if anyone had a bad segment, it threatened everyone's survival. That element doesn't apply here, since half of AEW's locker room likes Paul, and the rest aren't threatened by Tony's capacity to keep AEW going.
> 
> Finding an answer to that system problem is key for AEW's freedom formula to work long-term IMO


guranteed money is kinda what sent wrestling down a bad path. you used to want to do good promo, have good feuds, and good matches to draw houses for bigger payoffs.

the attitude era still had good PPV payoffs though. you used to want to get over good to be on the show to get a "wrestlemania payoff". now it's 12hrs over two days with everyone on it and it's free on the network.


----------



## zkorejo

FTR is team Punk as expected:


----------



## Prized Fighter

zkorejo said:


> FTR is team Punk as expected:


They can like Punk all they want and that is fine, but they are avoiding the real issue. What are their thoughts on Punk going into business for himself to bury other top talent at a media scrum? How is that Punk putting AEW above himself? Maybe the interview asked a follow-up question and it isn't on that video. I like FTR, but the idea that Punk did nothing wrong and he is only there to help others is blatantly ignoring his biggest transgression.


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> They can like Punk all they want and that is fine, but they are avoiding the real issue. What are their thoughts on Punk going into business for himself to bury other top talent at a media scrum? How is that Punk putting AEW above himself? Maybe the interview asked a follow-up question and it isn't on that video. I like FTR, but the idea that Punk did nothing wrong and he is only there to help others is blatantly ignoring his biggest transgression.


While also complaining that the Bucks and Kenny had never done anything or been anywhere. Guys who ACTUALLY envisioned a revolution and made it a fucking reality, instead of taking their ball and going home for 7 years. what does that say to all of those guys that Punk is supposedly helping?

Not to mention, what does it say to the locker room when Punk went against direct orders from TK to let it go and not say anything…TWICE.


----------



## mazzah20

Things went to sh*t as soon as Brandi Rhodes left. Had she still been at AEW, she would have cut off Punk mid press conference and cut this exact promo in defence of Tony Khan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326948182190923777


----------



## zkorejo

Prized Fighter said:


> They can like Punk all they want and that is fine, but they are avoiding the real issue. What are their thoughts on Punk going into business for himself to bury other top talent at a media scrum? How is that Punk putting AEW above himself? Maybe the interview asked a follow-up question and it isn't on that video. I like FTR, but the idea that Punk did nothing wrong and he is only there to help others is blatantly ignoring his biggest transgression.


Ofcourse they are biased. They are Punk people. 

Just interesting that these are first two people from AEW roster who are openly talking about it and taking sides.


----------



## Prized Fighter

bdon said:


> While also complaining that the Bucks and Kenny had never done anything or been anywhere. Guys who ACTUALLY envisioned a revolution and made it a fucking reality, instead of taking their ball and going home for 7 years. what does that say to all of those guys that Punk is supposedly helping?
> 
> Not to mention, what does it say to the locker room when Punk went against direct orders from TK to let it go and not say anything…TWICE.


Yup, that is the other part. Punk blatantly undermining his boss is another example of putting himself over the company. Saying that Page hasn't done anything in this business while he is also the guy Punk beat for the title is just flat out disrespectful to the company's top title. Especially since Hangman's original rise was one of the biggest stories at the start of AEW.




zkorejo said:


> Ofcourse they are biased. They are Punk people.
> 
> Just interesting that these are first two people from AEW roster who are openly talking about it and taking sides.


That is fair. I figured the first people to speak would be either FTR or Miro. I don't expect anyone from The Elite's side to speak for a while. Well, besides Bobby Fish, but that dude is just burning bridges to get a job with Papa H.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think that interview was pre-All Out. After Punk's offscript jab at Hangman in ring.


----------



## shandcraig

One Shed said:


> I mean, I would hope an actual star and veteran would be giving advice and it would be taken into consideration. They have plenty of vets no one seems to want to listen to, and we all know Page is just too smart to listen to advice.
> 
> And hey, ratings went up and the show got way better after Punk and Danielson showed up. At the very least, the number of kidnappings per episode went down.



Literally nothing has changed about the product in a positive way. In fact a year ago the company had more range, more story. The past year aew has been nothing more than a match fest. Rven majority of Bryan marks think he's been average in aew. I have sat here for 3 years trying to support this company and its only got worse. Meanwhile you have new comers come in here and act defensive about everything. Aew was promising the first year when it was new. Stop trying to defend everything these dudes do. Literally drama everywhere the guy goes. And I'm absolutely not defending anyone at all. 

This dude literally spent a career bitching about the business with exactly what he does now. Double standards at its best.


----------



## Saintpat

One more possible wrinkle I thought of that I think most people would agree is a very real possibility:

Just suppose that Punk got it written into his contract that he reports directly to Tony Khan and no one else. That sounds like the kind of thing he’d would have enough leverage to get, the kind of thing he would demand/ask for and the kind of thing Tony would grant to get an attraction like CMP on his roster.

How does that change the equation of the EVPs coming into his locker room after? I mean, if he negotiated a deal that means he bypasses EVPs in the chain of command and doesn’t have to listen to them, much less take orders from them, do they have the right to storm into his locker room like that with whatever issues they have? A lot of people have posited that as EVPs they have a right as management to go in as bosses/management … but if they’re not HIS boss and not HIS managers, then do they?

Legally, that could make a difference and it definitely changes the dynamic. If he had been approached without the EVPs present — say Megah had politely knocked and said she’d like a word — he could have said, ‘I don’t really care what they think. I report to Tony. He was sitting right next to me when I said it and told everybody what a sweetheart I am when we were done. But if Tony wants to talk to me, of course I’ll talk to him. Just set it up or tell him to come down here tonight or call me tomorrow. But I don’t have to deal with those guys. If they have issues, they can take it up with Tony.’


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> One more possible wrinkle I thought of that I think most people would agree is a very real possibility:
> 
> Just suppose that Punk got it written into his contract that he reports directly to Tony Khan and no one else. That sounds like the kind of thing he’d would have enough leverage to get, the kind of thing he would demand/ask for and the kind of thing Tony would grant to get an attraction like CMP on his roster.
> 
> How does that change the equation of the EVPs coming into his locker room after? I mean, if he negotiated a deal that means he bypasses EVPs in the chain of command and doesn’t have to listen to them, much less take orders from them, do they have the right to storm into his locker room like that with whatever issues they have? A lot of people have posited that as EVPs they have a right as management to go in as bosses/management … but if they’re not HIS boss and not HIS managers, then do they?
> 
> Legally, that could make a difference and it definitely changes the dynamic. If he had been approached without the EVPs present — say Megah had politely knocked and said she’d like a word — he could have said, ‘I don’t really care what they think. I report to Tony. He was sitting right next to me when I said it and told everybody what a sweetheart I am when we were done. But if Tony wants to talk to me, of course I’ll talk to him. Just set it up or tell him to come down here tonight or call me tomorrow. But I don’t have to deal with those guys. If they have issues, they can take it up with Tony.’


Then TK is dumber than a box of fucking rocks and made Punk his #2 in the whole business.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> Then TK is dumber than a box of fucking rocks and made Punk his #2 in the whole business.


umm TK is dumber than a box of fucking rocks.

He gave Cody Rhodes everything he wanted inside and outside the ring and the MF left him because the crowd booed him and he didn’t want to turn heel.

Bucks will do the same.

Jericho will do the same the second TK doesn’t kiss his ass.

putting Omega in charge of the video game? Dumber than rocks. Especially when Omega dumps his ass too in a few years.

Making Punk his #2 is better than all those terrible decisions that are going to be the death of his company.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> One more possible wrinkle I thought of that I think most people would agree is a very real possibility:
> 
> Just suppose that Punk got it written into his contract that he reports directly to Tony Khan and no one else. That sounds like the kind of thing he’d would have enough leverage to get, the kind of thing he would demand/ask for and the kind of thing Tony would grant to get an attraction like CMP on his roster.
> 
> How does that change the equation of the EVPs coming into his locker room after? I mean, if he negotiated a deal that means he bypasses EVPs in the chain of command and doesn’t have to listen to them, much less take orders from them, do they have the right to storm into his locker room like that with whatever issues they have? A lot of people have posited that as EVPs they have a right as management to go in as bosses/management … but if they’re not HIS boss and not HIS managers, then do they?
> 
> Legally, that could make a difference and it definitely changes the dynamic. If he had been approached without the EVPs present — say Megah had politely knocked and said she’d like a word — he could have said, ‘I don’t really care what they think. I report to Tony. He was sitting right next to me when I said it and told everybody what a sweetheart I am when we were done. But if Tony wants to talk to me, of course I’ll talk to him. Just set it up or tell him to come down here tonight or call me tomorrow. But I don’t have to deal with those guys. If they have issues, they can take it up with Tony.’


Because Tony telling absolutely nobody in particular other "executives" about a deal like that that for a year is a smart and effective manner of running a business

Does Tony finger Punk's ass Wednesday mornings as well?

How desperate was Tony to sign CM Punk a wrestler that allegedly nobody else was even trying to sign?


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Because Tony telling absolutely nobody in particular other "executives" about a deal like that that for a year is a smart and effective manner of running a business
> 
> Does Tony finger Punk's ass Wednesday mornings as well?


I guarantee you there are people in various businesses who are ‘star’ level enough at what they do that they can have their gigs arranged so they don’t have to deal with middlemen. 

Who says Tony didn’t tell anyone? Does that mean they wouldn’t march down to the locker room? Megah would have known because she’s in charge of legal, which includes contracts.

And who says Tony is smart and effective at running his business? I’d say the current situation tells us something about that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> I guarantee you there are people in various businesses who are ‘star’ level enough at what they do that they can have their gigs arranged so they don’t have to deal with middlemen.
> 
> Who says Tony didn’t tell anyone? Does that mean they wouldn’t march down to the locker room? Megah would have known because she’s in charge of legal, which includes contracts.
> 
> And who says Tony is smart and effective at running his business? I’d say the current situation tells us something about that.


It would certainly make people think twice about doing something silly. Knowing that someone is "above the law" so to speak certainly gives people pause when confronting them because there are no consequences or at the very least disproportionate consequences for any incidents. 

Honestly I'd like to believe that Tony Khan, Kenny Omega, and the Bucks aren't complete morons


----------



## 3venflow

WOL: Everybody involved in breaking up the AEW backstage fight such as Pat Buck and Brandon Cutler now have their suspensions lifted and are free to come back to work.


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It would certainly make people think twice about doing something silly. Knowing that someone is "above the law" so to speak certainly gives people pause when confronting them because there are no consequences or at the very least disproportionate consequences for any incidents.
> 
> Honestly I'd like to believe that Tony Khan, Kenny Omega, and the Bucks aren't complete morons


But wouldn’t the same thing apply to making the Bucks and Kenny (plus Cody and Brandi when they were there) EVPs? Doesn’t that make those performers ‘above the law’ as they have power to yield and one would be careful not to cross them?

I mean, if Marko Stunt made a suggestion on what to do in a match or what to say in a promo, you could blow him off and even tell him his input is not needed nor appreciated. But if an EVP came in and said ‘you need to do this and say that’ then you certainly aren’t likely to tell them to piss off, right?

So I think that answers your last part.

One can not be a complete moron and not know how to properly structure or run a company.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> WOL: Everybody involved in breaking up the AEW backstage fight such as Pat Buck and Brandon Cutler now have their suspensions lifted and are free to come back to work.


Omega?


----------



## 3venflow

RiverFenix said:


> Omega?


It's just the crew who tried to break it up who have been unsuspended, so no change on the Elite and Punk. Chris Daniels is in Japan working some dates for All Japan but I assume he's also free to return to work.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> It's just the crew who tried to break it up who have been unsuspended, so no change on the Elite and Punk. Chris Daniels is in Japan working some dates for All Japan but I assume he's also free to return to work.


But wasn't the story that Omega was just there to break it up? If he's not back (though I know he's on a promotional tour in Japan) wouldn't that indicate that he wasn't so innocent afterall?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Businessman said:


> The moment you realize you made a huge fucking mistake signing this guy


HELLO DARKNESS MY OLDDDD FRIEND!!!!!!!!!! 

LMAO


----------



## Saintpat

RiverFenix said:


> But wasn't the story that Omega was just there to break it up? If he's not back (though I know he's on a promotional tour in Japan) wouldn't that indicate that he wasn't so innocent afterall?


Not really.

He arrived by all accounts I’ve seen with the Bucks. So he wasn’t there to break up a fight — there was no fight when they arrived.

Now what we know (key words) of what went on he didn’t attack anyone or strike anyone, but he was part of the altercation and not just someone who came in to break things up. He may have tried to calm things down and seems to have gotten the dog out, but that’s different from going into the locker room where there was an ongoing altercation for the purpose of being peacemaker or breaking it up.

There’s also the big question (in my mind) of if legal counsel Megha actually advised them not to go into the locker room. IF that happened, then he’s an EVP of the company who went against the legal advice of the company’s top legal officer (and No. 2 overall from how I’ve seen it described) which would mean (IF that happened) that whatever happened or didn’t happen in the room, he’s surely in hot water as a manager who ignored legal counsel by the company itself.

IF (again, big word) Megha did say ‘this isn’t a good idea, don’t go in there,’ then I think the least that can happen to the EVPs is they lose their EVP titles. You can’t have upper-level managers going cowboy (no offense to Adam Page) when told by legal counsel to not do something.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Not really.
> 
> He arrived by all accounts I’ve seen with the Bucks. So he wasn’t there to break up a fight — there was no fight when they arrived.
> 
> Now what we know (key words) of what went on he didn’t attack anyone or strike anyone, but he was part of the altercation and not just someone who came in to break things up. He may have tried to calm things down and seems to have gotten the dog out, but that’s different from going into the locker room where there was an ongoing altercation for the purpose of being peacemaker or breaking it up.
> 
> There’s also the big question (in my mind) of if legal counsel Megha actually advised them not to go into the locker room. IF that happened, then he’s an EVP of the company who went against the legal advice of the company’s top legal officer (and No. 2 overall from how I’ve seen it described) which would mean (IF that happened) that whatever happened or didn’t happen in the room, he’s surely in hot water as a manager who ignored legal counsel by the company itself.
> 
> IF (again, big word) Megha did say ‘this isn’t a good idea, don’t go in there,’ then I think the least that can happen to the EVPs is they lose their EVP titles. You can’t have upper-level managers going cowboy (no offense to Adam Page) when told by legal counsel to not do something.


That’s a wild fucking leap to take that they didn’t listen to legal counsel, but it’s par for the course. We don’t like the Bucks, so we have to assume they’re in the wrong.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> But wouldn’t the same thing apply to making the Bucks and Kenny (plus Cody and Brandi when they were there) EVPs? Doesn’t that make those performers ‘above the law’ as they have power to yield and one would be careful not to cross them?
> 
> I mean, if Marko Stunt made a suggestion on what to do in a match or what to say in a promo, you could blow him off and even tell him his input is not needed nor appreciated. But if an EVP came in and said ‘you need to do this and say that’ then you certainly aren’t likely to tell them to piss off, right?
> 
> So I think that answers your last part.
> 
> One can not be a complete moron and not know how to properly structure or run a company.


Not really. The company likely had specified duties and departments they were in charge of it likely wasn't just some blanket executive position. People would know what areas they have a say in and what ones they don't.


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Not really. The company likely had specified duties and departments they were in charge of it likely wasn't just some blanket executive position. People would know what areas they have a say in and what ones they don't.


Which makes it even more of a problem if no one knows what they’re in charge of, then it could be anything.

Like if all Kenny’s EVP duties are is just being the liaison for the video game, he really has no business whatsoever going to Punk’s locker room after the show unless he’s coincidentally going to ask him about the game cover or something right after Punk slammed his friends (LOL). 

But if you’re a worker and all you know is these guys are EVPS and they thus have pull, they have power over you — they can tell you to do something and if you don’t know what area they are over then you’d better assume it’s over whatever they’re talking about. Of even if you know, if you don’t do what they want and how they want, you know you can be pushed aside if you’re rude to one of them or whatever.

It’s a bad situation and not how to run the company. It’s like having an NBA team with the GM playing forward … you’d better pass him the ball if you want to get what you want in your next contract, or not see your playing time cut.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> That’s a wild fucking leap to take that they didn’t listen to legal counsel, but it’s par for the course. We don’t like the Bucks, so we have to assume they’re in the wrong.


No, I said IF very plainly in all caps.

We know what we think we know, but we have no idea of all the details.

I stand on the side that if legal counsel was there and she didn’t advise them to wait and talk to Tony and not go into the locker room, that would be incompetent. The proper way to do this in a company is to set up a meeting when things have cooled down to discuss it with Tony there, not to go into the locker room when things are heated (as we see from how it played out).

So I’m giving her the benefit of the doubt that she’s a competent legal counsel and thus was trying to deescalate the situation, not to help them have a confrontation.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> No, I said IF very plainly in all caps.
> 
> We know what we think we know, but we have no idea of all the details.
> 
> I stand on the side that if legal counsel was there and she didn’t advise them to wait and talk to Tony and not go into the locker room, that would be incompetent. The proper way to do this in a company is to set up a meeting when things have cooled down to discuss it with Tony there, not to go into the locker room when things are heated (as we see from how it played out).
> 
> So I’m giving her the benefit of the doubt that she’s a competent legal counsel and thus was trying to deescalate the situation, not to help them have a confrontation.


Ok. Let’s see what happens if a manager at Target grabs the microphone and starts cussing and bitching about the company and its employees, how long does it take for people to come address him.

ESPECIALLY one that is threatening workplace violence on anyone who disagrees with him. THAT is grounds to be fired alone, forget the fact that he actually did throw a punch.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> No, I said IF very plainly in all caps.
> 
> We know what we think we know, but we have no idea of all the details.
> 
> I stand on the side that if legal counsel was there and she didn’t advise them to wait and talk to Tony and not go into the locker room, that would be incompetent. The proper way to do this in a company is to set up a meeting when things have cooled down to discuss it with Tony there, not to go into the locker room when things are heated (as we see from how it played out).
> 
> So I’m giving her the benefit of the doubt that she’s a competent legal counsel and thus was trying to deescalate the situation, not to help them have a confrontation.


Exevpt mutiple meetings had happened behind closed doors before this and punk openly botched about those and said he didn't give a fuck about them...
So obviously your plan won't work.

You can't let someone talk like that and just "wait"


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> Exevpt mutiple meetings had happened behind closed doors before this and punk openly botched about those and said he didn't give a fuck about them...
> So obviously your plan won't work.
> 
> You can't let someone talk like that and just "wait"


Can you imagine the optics if he makes that threat, someone happens to look at him wrong afterwards, and the mf’er stabs someone? Yeah. That’s going to go over really goddamn well.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Exevpt mutiple meetings had happened behind closed doors before this and punk openly botched about those and said he didn't give a fuck about them...
> So obviously your plan won't work.
> 
> You can't let someone talk like that and just "wait"


What meetings took place previously? Can you cite reports or link interviews where this is discussed?

Where in the press conference did he ‘botch’ about previous meetings behind closed doors? He talked about a promo Hangman cut on live TV in front of everyone and dirtsheet reports of him trying to negatively impact Colt Cabana’s employment status (which he denies and which he says the EVPs were behind the reports — whether you or I believe him or not). He certainly didn’t mention any behind-closed-doors meetings … in fact he said it was never addressed.

And if there were such meetings, then start with Tony Khan deciding after this to put the championship back on him and make him the focal point of the company and trotting him out in front of the press and nodding along while he criticized the company and its EVPs.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Can you imagine the optics if he makes that threat, someone happens to look at him wrong afterwards, and the mf’er stabs someone? Yeah. That’s going to go over really goddamn well.


LOL. Stabs someone.

Can you imagine if the Bucks had come into the locker room armed with machetes? If Kenny brought a real gun to show him what Bullet Club is really all about?

If we’re going to make up imaginary scenarios, let’s think big.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Ok. Let’s see what happens if a manager at Target grabs the microphone and starts cussing and bitching about the company and its employees, how long does it take for people to come address him.
> 
> ESPECIALLY one that is threatening workplace violence on anyone who disagrees with him. THAT is grounds to be fired alone, forget the fact that he actually did throw a punch.


Where did he threaten violence with anyone who disagrees with him?

If a manager at Target went rogue, guaranteed it wouldn’t have been a mob coming to him after he got off the mic. HR would have handled it. And he probably would be fired. 

But not in this scenario: Imagine if a manager at Target took the microphone and started cussing and bitching about the company and it’s employees and the owner of Target was sitting right next to him nodding along and then took the mic when the manager left and said, ‘What a sweetheart of a guy.’


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> LOL. Stabs someone.
> 
> Can you imagine if the Bucks had come into the locker room armed with machetes? If Kenny brought a real gun to show him what Bullet Club is really all about?
> 
> If we’re going to make up imaginary scenarios, let’s think big.


Yes. Workplace violence is typically not taken serious until it actually fucking occurs. The minute someone starts threatening that shit, he has to be fired. Immediately, because no one should have to be subjected to threats at work.

Do you not understand how this shit works?


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> What meetings took place previously? Can you cite reports or link interviews where this is discussed?
> 
> Where in the press conference did he ‘botch’ about previous meetings behind closed doors? He talked about a promo Hangman cut on live TV in front of everyone and dirtsheet reports of him trying to negatively impact Colt Cabana’s employment status (which he denies and which he says the EVPs were behind the reports — whether you or I believe him or not). He certainly didn’t mention any behind-closed-doors meetings … in fact he said it was never addressed.
> 
> And if there were such meetings, then start with Tony Khan deciding after this to put the championship back on him and make him the focal point of the company and trotting him out in front of the press and nodding along while he criticized the company and its EVPs.











Chris Jericho's Statement At AEW's Mandatory Meeting And CM Punk's Controversial Tirade Revealed - The Illuminerdi


AEW star Chris Jericho goes into what he talked about at AEW’s mandatory meeting held a few weeks back.




www.theilluminerdi.com




All talent.

It was addressed just not to "his satisfaction " but punk holds grudges he won't be happy till the other person isn't anywhere near his life.

The nodding is how khan acts when he's "fidgeting" it isn't a nodding of any scrum he does if even when people are saying non important things. It's just a part of hom


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Chris Jericho's Statement At AEW's Mandatory Meeting And CM Punk's Controversial Tirade Revealed - The Illuminerdi
> 
> 
> AEW star Chris Jericho goes into what he talked about at AEW’s mandatory meeting held a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theilluminerdi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All talent.
> 
> It was addressed just not to "his satisfaction " but punk holds grudges he won't be happy till the other person isn't anywhere near his life.
> 
> The nodding is how khan acts when he's "fidgeting" it isn't a nodding of any scrum he does if even when people are saying non important things. It's just a part of hom





kentl said:


> Chris Jericho's Statement At AEW's Mandatory Meeting And CM Punk's Controversial Tirade Revealed - The Illuminerdi
> 
> 
> AEW star Chris Jericho goes into what he talked about at AEW’s mandatory meeting held a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theilluminerdi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All talent.
> 
> It was addressed just not to "his satisfaction " but punk holds grudges he won't be happy till the other person isn't anywhere near his life.
> 
> The nodding is how khan acts when he's "fidgeting" it isn't a nodding of any scrum he does if even when people are saying non important things. It's just a part of hom


That is a link to a story about a meeting that happened after the Brawl Out post scrum event.

There was one a few weeks earlier. According to every report, including what Tony Khan said about it on the record, the main thrust of the meeting held earlier was him and Megha addressing the roster about WWE ‘tampering’ — talking with AEW talent.

It was by no accounts called to address Page’s or Punk’s promos. That should have been settled by getting all parties in a room together to clear the air and hash it out. That never happened.

You can call Tony’s nodding ‘fidgeting’ if you want, but he clearly nods in the affirmative during the Punk press scrum rant. In fact, go back and watch it — he does so when Punk mentions Page’s promo and goes off on what an empty-headed f-ing idiot Page is (or whatever the exact wording was) and he gives one very affirmative nod when Punk is talking about the EVPs being incompetent. 

Yours is a spin to say ‘what you saw doesn’t mean what you think it is, just because he’s nodding along doesn’t mean he agrees.’ That’s fine but it’s just you saying it — and not once did Tony step in to say, ‘No, Punk, you’re completely wrong — the EVPs are great people and the backbone of this company and you’re the one acting like a child and NO, you aren’t running a business here, I AM.’ Nor anything like that.

In fact, Tony Khan — the man who runs AEW — is on record multiples times (including in the same scrum after Punk left) saying wrestlers don’t all get along and that can actually be a good thing because you can create angles out of it … which encourages such behavior (“Want to be on TV, want a big PPV match? Here’s how: just start something backstage with one of your co-workers and make sure it get to the dirtsheets and I’ll make an angle out of it for you.”)


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Yes. Workplace violence is typically not taken serious until it actually fucking occurs. The minute someone starts threatening that shit, he has to be fired. Immediately, because no one should have to be subjected to threats at work.
> 
> Do you not understand how this shit works?


Again, where did he threaten workplace violence? I can’t find anywhere in the scrum where he said he was going to attack anyone.

And just to be clear, when all the details come out if we find an instance of one of the EVPs saying in the 6-minute conflict in the locker room, OR on the way to the locker room that they’re going to kick Punk’s ass … does that mean they must be fired?


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> Again, where did he threaten workplace violence? I can’t find anywhere in the scrum where he said he was going to attack anyone.
> 
> And just to be clear, when all the details come out if we find an instance of one of the EVPs saying in the 6-minute conflict in the locker room, OR on the way to the locker room that they’re going to kick Punk’s ass … does that mean they must be fired?


But weren't you earlier saying his "if you got a problem come find me" was a clear indication of what would happen?

Either it was a threat. Or it wasn't and they just did what he asked.


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> But weren't you earlier saying his "if you got a problem come find me" was a clear indication of what would happen?
> 
> Either it was a threat. Or it wasn't and they just did what he asked.


Bingo @Saintpat . That was a clear threat of workplace violence, and it needed to be dealt with immediately. You want to spout off about The Bucks and all these people going in like goddamn cowboys whilst ignoring this mf’er was literally threatening workplace violence.

The fact you can not see this is comical.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> But weren't you earlier saying his "if you got a problem come find me" was a clear indication of what would happen?
> 
> Either it was a threat. Or it wasn't and they just did what he asked.


I don’t know where I said that. I’d say it was clear he was agitated, which means confronting him at that time wasn’t wise and a fracas was a foreseeable outcome.

He notably did not say, ‘If you got a problem with me, come and find me _as soon as I leave this scrum_.’

By some accounts, he was receiving medical attention when they came in, or had just finished doing so. He’s bleeding. He hasn’t showered. He may have just gotten news (or be getting news) that he has a serious injury.

Honest questions: Do you think that’s the ideal time to have a group of unhappy people confront him? What do you think the purpose of the EVPs going into his locker room together was … to sit down and have a nice, quiet talk? Do you think the Bucks and Kenny were going by to see if he wanted to go in on a pizza?

He was upset, which we saw as he vented at the scrum. They were almost certainly upset because they saw/heard what he said. In what way do executive (EVP) and legal counsel decide that’s the best time for them to go to his locker room to hash things out?

Was Punk wrong? Heck yes. We’re the EVPs wrong? Absolutely. Was legal counsel wrong — we don’t know whether she advised them to not go at that time so we don’t know. Was Tony wrong for not taking control of this situation earlier and sitting them all down to hash it out and to make it known he wasn’t going to put up with this bull backstage? Yes, 100%. The buck stops with him, but he didn’t stop the Bucks.

What should have happened was legal counsel or HR should have contacted Punk and the Bucks and Tony after everything calmed down and said, ‘We need to get together tomorrow morning. Tony has booked a conference room at whatever hotel. We need to sit down calmly and go over this and work it out.’ THAT would have been a desired outcome.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Bingo @Saintpat . That was a clear threat of workplace violence, and it needed to be dealt with immediately. You want to spout off about The Bucks and all these people going in like goddamn cowboys whilst ignoring this mf’er was literally threatening workplace violence.
> 
> The fact you can not see this is comical.


He said this more than once (including in his promo where he went off on Hangman, right?) — if you have a problem with me, don’t go try to bury me with the dirtsheets, come talk to me.

That is NOT a threat of violence.

What word in ‘if you have a problem come see me’ is a threat? If he said, ‘I see any one of you guys I’m going to kick your butts’ — that would be a threat.

He’s saying ‘if you’d have come to me and ask if I tried to get Colt fired and I could have set the record straight … and if you don’t believe me, we could all go to Tony together and he would 100% back me up on it.’

Any threat there is what you’re reading into it. The Bucks at the first talent meeting a few weeks ago said ‘if you have a problem, our locker room door is always open’ — is that a threat too, lol?

EDIT: If you truly do believe that was a threat, in what way was it then wise to go take him up on that threat lol? The EVPs should have reported it to Tony and HR and then set up a meeting to work it out, not go charging into his locker room.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> He said this more than once (including in his promo where he went off on Hangman, right?) — if you have a problem with me, don’t go try to bury me with the dirtsheets, come talk to me.
> 
> That is NOT a threat of violence.
> 
> What word in ‘if you have a problem come see me’ is a threat? If he said, ‘I see any one of you guys I’m going to kick your butts’ — that would be a threat.
> 
> He’s saying ‘if you’d have come to me and ask if I tried to get Colt fired and I could have set the record straight … and if you don’t believe me, we could all go to Tony together and he would 100% back me up on it.’
> 
> Any threat there is what you’re reading into it. The Bucks at the first talent meeting a few weeks ago said ‘if you have a problem, our locker room door is always open’ — is that a threat too, lol?
> 
> EDIT: If you truly do believe that was a threat, in what way was it then wise to go take him up on that threat lol? The EVPs should have reported it to Tony and HR and then set up a meeting to work it out, not go charging into his locker room.


You don’t have a fucking clue about ethics or any of this shit. The Bucks are offering their door is open to talk. Punk screaming “if you have a fucking problem, come find me! LET’S FUCKING GO!!!” is a clear acf of workplace violence. It is an attemp to intimidate, which is clear workplace violence.

And yes, in that instance, the person must be dealt with immediately. Especially after he’s done flipped his fucking lid and had a mental fucking breakdown for all of the world to see.

Study up on your HR then come have this discussion.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> I don’t know where I said that. I’d say it was clear he was agitated, which means confronting him at that time wasn’t wise and a fracas was a foreseeable outcome.
> 
> He notably did not say, ‘If you got a problem with me, come and find me _as soon as I leave this scrum_.’
> 
> By some accounts, he was receiving medical attention when they came in, or had just finished doing so. He’s bleeding. He hasn’t showered. He may have just gotten news (or be getting news) that he has a serious injury.
> 
> Honest questions: Do you think that’s the ideal time to have a group of unhappy people confront him? What do you think the purpose of the EVPs going into his locker room together was … to sit down and have a nice, quiet talk? Do you think the Bucks and Kenny were going by to see if he wanted to go in on a pizza?
> 
> He was upset, which we saw as he vented at the scrum. They were almost certainly upset because they saw/heard what he said. In what way do executive (EVP) and legal counsel decide that’s the best time for them to go to his locker room to hash things out?
> 
> Was Punk wrong? Heck yes. We’re the EVPs wrong? Absolutely. Was legal counsel wrong — we don’t know whether she advised them to not go at that time so we don’t know. Was Tony wrong for not taking control of this situation earlier and sitting them all down to hash it out and to make it known he wasn’t going to put up with this bull backstage? Yes, 100%. The buck stops with him, but he didn’t stop the Bucks.
> 
> What should have happened was legal counsel or HR should have contacted Punk and the Bucks and Tony after everything calmed down and said, ‘We need to get together tomorrow morning. Tony has booked a conference room at whatever hotel. We need to sit down calmly and go over this and work it out.’ THAT would have been a desired outcome.


Telling someone come find me

Doesn't mean after I shower. The 3rd Sunday after next or once I'm calm.

Yes I think them going together was that. If they came to fight omega would've been in on the fight but by all accounts even on both sides he was calm.
The legal officer was there. Some reports say they brought her. Nothing says she was already there with punk (though possible)

Just cause yoy bring mutiple doesn't mean you're looking for a fight numbers can be used to discourage violence 
If someone is seathing it's bad to go alone. Go with more people less likely


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Telling someone come find me
> 
> Doesn't mean after I shower. The 3rd Sunday after next or once I'm calm.
> 
> Yes I think them going together was that. If they came to fight omega would've been in on the fight but by all accounts even on both sides he was calm.
> The legal officer was there. Some reports say they brought her. Nothing says she was already there with punk (though possible)
> 
> Just cause yoy bring mutiple doesn't mean you're looking for a fight numbers can be used to discourage violence
> If someone is seathing it's bad to go alone. Go with more people less likely


If someone is seething, it’s best to wait.

In what way does waiting in any way make the situation worse? If you get HR and legal and Tony all together and tell Punk and the EVPs they are to be at a mandatory meeting the next morning at a hotel conference room, the only thing you’re losing is the emotional state people are in right after … which is what you want if you want to try to resolve the situation.

The only way more people discourages violence is by the threat of it — ‘you better not start anything, we have you outnumbered.’

No one who was mentioned in his rant should have approached him that night. There was zero chance of a calm resolution. No way you they wanted to go have a calm discussion … if they did, they’d have set it up through HR and legal for a time when Punk wasn’t agitated.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> You don’t have a fucking clue about ethics or any of this shit. The Bucks are offering their door is open to talk. Punk screaming “if you have a fucking problem, come find me! LET’S FUCKING GO!!!” is a clear acf of workplace violence. It is an attemp to intimidate, which is clear workplace violence.
> 
> And yes, in that instance, the person must be dealt with immediately. Especially after he’s done flipped his fucking lid and had a mental fucking breakdown for all of the world to see.
> 
> Study up on your HR then come have this discussion.


You seem agitated. How about we disagree without the ‘you have no fucking clue’ stuff? Or is that you threatening me with violence, lol?

Words are not violence. Violence is a physical act. Let someone say ‘if you have a problem, come find me’ and call the police and tell them someone committed violence on you and listen to the laughter. And he said that about them, not got in their face and screamed it.

Heck, LFG is one of Tony’s pet phrases. When he addresses the crowd before Dynamite he usually ends it with ‘Let’s Fucking Go!!!’ Is he threatening the audience, haha?

Your whole stance is confrontational. Not the situation needs to be addressed, but ‘he must be dealt with immediately’ sounds pretty threatening. Why must he be dealt with immediately? Why wouldn’t it be better after everyone calms down?

You yourself have posted more times than I can count that you think he has a diagnosable mental illness. If you have a person in your workplace who is mentally ill who is having a breakdown, is your solution to go make sure they ‘are dealt with immediately’? Wouldn’t it be better to try to get them help? Maybe ask the medical team to go check on him?

Everything you’ve brought up happened right in front of his boss, who nodded along. He said some naughty words. He said the EVPs, in so many words, are clueless and worthless and aren’t competent. That doesn’t scream of a situation that means ‘he must be dealt with’ — if anything, the boss being a beta and the EVPs being incompetent is the problem that needs to be dealt with.

What I’m talking about is conflict resolution. What you’re talking about is conflict escalation. The former is better. If you don’t realize that, you’re inviting bad outcomes … like we got in this case. So if anyone doesn’t have a clue, I humbly suggest in this case it isn’t me.

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> If someone is seething, it’s best to wait.
> 
> In what way does waiting in any way make the situation worse? If you get HR and legal and Tony all together and tell Punk and the EVPs they are to be at a mandatory meeting the next morning at a hotel conference room, the only thing you’re losing is the emotional state people are in right after … which is what you want if you want to try to resolve the situation.
> 
> The only way more people discourages violence is by the threat of it — ‘you better not start anything, we have you outnumbered.’
> 
> No one who was mentioned in his rant should have approached him that night. There was zero chance of a calm resolution. No way you they wanted to go have a calm discussion … if they did, they’d have set it up through HR and legal for a time when Punk wasn’t agitated.


What risk? Other reporters could reach out to him and he'll do even more dmg before he calms down.

The legal person was there. Perhaps she suggested they go talk? Plenty of people sugest not letting people who do this alone as they can do even more damage while yoy wait


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> You seem agitated. How about we disagree without the ‘you have no fucking clue’ stuff? Or is that you threatening me with violence, lol?
> 
> Words are not violence. Violence is a physical act. Let someone say ‘if you have a problem, come find me’ and call the police and tell them someone committed violence on you and listen to the laughter. And he said that about them, not got in their face and screamed it.
> 
> Heck, LFG is one of Tony’s pet phrases. When he addresses the crowd before Dynamite he usually ends it with ‘Let’s Fucking Go!!!’ Is he threatening the audience, haha?
> 
> Your whole stance is confrontational. Not the situation needs to be addressed, but ‘he must be dealt with immediately’ sounds pretty threatening. Why must he be dealt with immediately? Why wouldn’t it be better after everyone calms down?
> 
> You yourself have posted more times than I can count that you think he has a diagnosable mental illness. If you have a person in your workplace who is mentally ill who is having a breakdown, is your solution to go make sure they ‘are dealt with immediately’? Wouldn’t it be better to try to get them help? Maybe ask the medical team to go check on him?
> 
> Everything you’ve brought up happened right in front of his boss, who nodded along. He said some naughty words. He said the EVPs, in so many words, are clueless and worthless and aren’t competent. That doesn’t scream of a situation that means ‘he must be dealt with’ — if anything, the boss being a beta and the EVPs being incompetent is the problem that needs to be dealt with.
> 
> What I’m talking about is conflict resolution. What you’re talking about is conflict escalation. The former is better. If you don’t realize that, you’re inviting bad outcomes … like we got in this case. So if anyone doesn’t have a clue, I humbly suggest in this case it isn’t me.
> 
> Lighten up, Francis.


You are full of fucking shit. Read up on what fucking constitutes workplace violence then talk to me, because as of right now, you have no clue what you’re discussing.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> What risk? Other reporters could reach out to him and he'll do even more dmg before he calms down.
> 
> The legal person was there. Perhaps she suggested they go talk? Plenty of people sugest not letting people who do this alone as they can do even more damage while yoy wait


So when’s the last time Punk did an unapproved interview as a member of AEW? You think HE was the one who went to the dirtsheets and said he tried to get Colt not renewed and then shuttled off to ROH, lol?

The other side was the risky one there. In fact, we have Dave Meltzer saying this week that the Bucks told him (as in he talked to them) that they didn’t reach out to WWE … so while they’re suspended they’re even talking to the press.

Punk said what he had to say. He didn’t invite the media to his locker room, haha.

Tony sat there nodding and allowed him to say every bit of it. What makes you think Khan would even want to muzzle him given that just minutes before he let it happen right while sitting right next to Punk and then said CMP is “a sweetheart” as Punk exited? Any damage that was done was done as much by the CEO sitting there nodding along and not objecting as it was by what Punk said … it’s basically an endorsement.

Compare the damage of what you think Punk _might_ do (talk further to the press, which there’s no indication he would have done that or has ever done that — I think MJF is the only one who has been reprimanded for doing a non-approved interview) compared to:

1) A backstage fight

2) Seven or more people suspended, including three EVPs

3) The world champion and newly-crowned trios champions stripped of their titles

4) Three stars (four if Punk wasn’t injured … but actually four because even injured if not suspended he could come cut a promo) off TV

5) A third-party investigation and possible lawsuits

6) A perception among current and possible future talent that AEW has major backstage problems and is an unsafe work environment

7) Possible longer suspensions, possibly having to strip EVPs of their management roles, possible firings

8) Not to mention any physical damage done from the fight/bites/etc.

Now how does that stack up against letting it lie overnight, maybe ordering Punk and the EVPs to not talk to the press in any way (if that’s a real concern) and sitting down calmly with Tony, HR and legal counsel present when people have cooled down and doing it in a conference room at a hotel or somewhere like that?

Which causes more damage? The chances are ZERO further damage is caused if you wait. People are talking about Punk going off and you’ve got some negative perception (probably mostly of Tony being an inept leader by allowing it) and a lot of buzz and wonder over what might happen next. Then compare that to the list above.

If going to his locker room was damage control … well how did that work out for them?


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> You are full of fucking shit. Read up on what fucking constitutes workplace violence then talk to me, because as of right now, you have no clue what you’re discussing.


You kiss your mother with that mouth? You’re sounding as unhinged as you say Punk is. Chill man.

Workplace violence is violence — which is a physical act — in the workplace.

“Come see me if you have a problem” is not violence, lol.


----------



## bdon

You have to be swift and harsh with workplace violence. There is absolutely no tolerance for that bullshit. Punk sat there next to Tony going the fuck off, interrupting him, and there are goddamn videos showing Tony uncomfortable and scared of what might happen. TK couldn’t even muster the fucking courage to cut it short, because he is too weak of an individual to handle the “what if x, y, and z happens”.

When you have an unruly employee like this situation, he must be removed from all of the other worker bees before something drastic happens. It is best to go with extra bodies should force be required to remove them, you have it, even if you are hoping it doesn’t come to that. You have extra eyes as well, SHOULD it come to that, as a means to act as eyewitnesses for a disgruntled employee trying to cry wolf in a lawsuit.

This is standard shit. Cops are sometimes used to escort an employee who has been fired to gather their things from the office, even as silly as that may sound, because you just don’t know what someone is going to do when they have already reached the point of threatening workplace violence.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> You kiss your mother with that mouth? You’re sounding as unhinged as you say Punk is. Chill man.
> 
> Workplace violence is violence — which is a physical act — in the workplace.
> 
> “Come see me if you have a problem” is not violence, lol.


No, workplace violence is also harassment, threats, intimidation, unruly behavior, etc.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> So when’s the last time Punk did an unapproved interview as a member of AEW? You think HE was the one who went to the dirtsheets and said he tried to get Colt not renewed and then shuttled off to ROH, lol?
> 
> The other side was the risky one there. In fact, we have Dave Meltzer saying this week that the Bucks told him (as in he talked to them) that they didn’t reach out to WWE … so while they’re suspended they’re even talking to the press.
> 
> Punk said what he had to say. He didn’t invite the media to his locker room, haha.
> 
> Tony sat there nodding and allowed him to say every bit of it. What makes you think Khan would even want to muzzle him given that just minutes before he let it happen right while sitting right next to Punk and then said CMP is “a sweetheart” as Punk exited? Any damage that was done was done as much by the CEO sitting there nodding along and not objecting as it was by what Punk said … it’s basically an endorsement.
> 
> Compare the damage of what you think Punk _might_ do (talk further to the press, which there’s no indication he would have done that or has ever done that — I think MJF is the only one who has been reprimanded for doing a non-approved interview) compared to:
> 
> 1) A backstage fight
> 
> 2) Seven or more people suspended, including three EVPs
> 
> 3) The world champion and newly-crowned trios champions stripped of their titles
> 
> 4) Three stars (four if Punk wasn’t injured … but actually four because even injured if not suspended he could come cut a promo) off TV
> 
> 5) A third-party investigation and possible lawsuits
> 
> 6) A perception among current and possible future talent that AEW has major backstage problems and is an unsafe work environment
> 
> 7) Possible longer suspensions, possibly having to strip EVPs of their management roles, possible firings
> 
> 8) Not to mention any physical damage done from the fight/bites/etc.
> 
> Now how does that stack up against letting it lie overnight, maybe ordering Punk and the EVPs to not talk to the press in any way (if that’s a real concern) and sitting down calmly with Tony, HR and legal counsel present when people have cooled down and doing it in a conference room at a hotel or somewhere like that?
> 
> Which causes more damage? The chances are ZERO further damage is caused if you wait. People are talking about Punk going off and you’ve got some negative perception (probably mostly of Tony being an inept leader by allowing it) and a lot of buzz and wonder over what might happen next. Then compare that to the list above.
> 
> If going to his locker room was damage control … well how did that work out for them?


When the last time punk let out on like that? He did it now, so no reason to assume he won't do more..
I think the dirtsheeys get runours for evreywhere.

Who gave them the rumor thay the bucks talked? Again punks assumption thay its the bucks is the issue he won't wait for facts he thinks it therefor nothing else matters.

Again khan nods in evrey media moment it's like a tick for him. It's in no way a sign of acceptance.

1. If punk was the one who swung first then punk is the issue here. Doesn't matter how mad he is if he can't control his swing he is the problem. He's an adult, how upset he is doesn't matter. There were MUTIPLE people in the room. Not just the evps and punk in fact numbers have us upwards of 10


2. Again punk swung. In till the investigation is over we can't say it's the bucks fault. No matter what both sides agree pubk swung first.

3. Yup, and if it turns out bucks side is true only one ar fault is punk

People do NOT have to bend over backwards to work with a person that unstable their willing to swing out numbers and with plenty of witness.
Only pepole out of their minds would fight the .

4. Investigation is needed. If the bucks started something then sure but all they do is show up sorry pubk doesn't get a free swing on who ever shows up nore is any other adult have to walk around tiptoes of an unstable man.

5. The third party investigation is absolutely necessary and will. Out likely be good. No matter what here is an issue that NEEDS to be dealt with and khan and aew have shown no signs of being able to deal with it. Page punk happened almost half a year ago.

6. Many of which did not start in till punks time came. Be very interested to see what happens if punk is fired after investigation if there is any more incident . Either way investigation will find out what happened the one at fault will be punished. Win-win

7. Not all firing/suspension are bad. This may be needed. Punk clearly feels like what page did is absolutely unforgivable and much be dealt with the most extream measures

End all be all most likely I see this being good.

If what your side says is true the bucks need to be stopped 

If what we say is true pubk needs to. Only way to get the truth is investigation other wise its they say they say. End all of the here say and get undeniable proof. Stop the bickering and fix the issues backstage


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> When the last time punk let out on like that? He did it now, so no reason to assume he won't do more..
> I think the dirtsheeys get runours for evreywhere.
> 
> Who gave them the rumor thay the bucks talked? Again punks assumption thay its the bucks is the issue he won't wait for facts he thinks it therefor nothing else matters.
> 
> Again khan nods in evrey media moment it's like a tick for him. It's in no way a sign of acceptance.
> 
> 1. If punk was the one who swung first then punk is the issue here. Doesn't matter how mad he is if he can't control his swing he is the problem. He's an adult, how upset he is doesn't matter. There were MUTIPLE people in the room. Not just the evps and punk in fact numbers have us upwards of 10
> 
> 
> 2. Again punk swung. In till the investigation is over we can't say it's the bucks fault. No matter what both sides agree pubk swung first.
> 
> 3. Yup, and if it turns out bucks side is true only one ar fault is punk
> 
> People do NOT have to bend over backwards to work with a person that unstable their willing to swing out numbers and with plenty of witness.
> Only pepole out of their minds would fight the .
> 
> 4. Investigation is needed. If the bucks started something then sure but all they do is show up sorry pubk doesn't get a free swing on who ever shows up *nore is any other adult have to walk around tiptoes of an unstable man*.
> 
> 5. The third party investigation is absolutely necessary and will. Out likely be good. No matter what here is an issue that NEEDS to be dealt with and khan and aew have shown no signs of being able to deal with it. Page punk happened almost half a year ago.
> 
> 6. Many of which did not start in till punks time came. Be very interested to see what happens if punk is fired after investigation if there is any more incident . Either way investigation will find out what happened the one at fault will be punished. Win-win
> 
> 7. Not all firing/suspension are bad. This may be needed. Punk clearly feels like what page did is absolutely unforgivable and much be dealt with the most extream measures
> 
> End all be all most likely I see this being good.
> 
> If what your side says is true the bucks need to be stopped
> 
> If what we say is true pubk needs to. Only way to get the truth is investigation other wise its they say they say. End all of the here say and get undeniable proof. Stop the bickering and fix the issues backstage


And this is workplace violence in a nutshell. No one trying to earn a living should be subjected to the possible meltdowns, whether physical or verbal, of an unstable, angry man.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> When the last time punk let out on like that? He did it now, so no reason to assume he won't do more..
> I think the dirtsheeys get runours for evreywhere.
> 
> Who gave them the rumor thay the bucks talked? Again punks assumption thay its the bucks is the issue he won't wait for facts he thinks it therefor nothing else matters.
> 
> Again khan nods in evrey media moment it's like a tick for him. It's in no way a sign of acceptance.
> 
> 1. If punk was the one who swung first then punk is the issue here. Doesn't matter how mad he is if he can't control his swing he is the problem. He's an adult, how upset he is doesn't matter. There were MUTIPLE people in the room. Not just the evps and punk in fact numbers have us upwards of 10
> 
> 
> 2. Again punk swung. In till the investigation is over we can't say it's the bucks fault. No matter what both sides agree pubk swung first.
> 
> 3. Yup, and if it turns out bucks side is true only one ar fault is punk
> 
> People do NOT have to bend over backwards to work with a person that unstable their willing to swing out numbers and with plenty of witness.
> Only pepole out of their minds would fight the .
> 
> 4. Investigation is needed. If the bucks started something then sure but all they do is show up sorry pubk doesn't get a free swing on who ever shows up nore is any other adult have to walk around tiptoes of an unstable man.
> 
> 5. The third party investigation is absolutely necessary and will. Out likely be good. No matter what here is an issue that NEEDS to be dealt with and khan and aew have shown no signs of being able to deal with it. Page punk happened almost half a year ago.
> 
> 6. Many of which did not start in till punks time came. Be very interested to see what happens if punk is fired after investigation if there is any more incident . Either way investigation will find out what happened the one at fault will be punished. Win-win
> 
> 7. Not all firing/suspension are bad. This may be needed. Punk clearly feels like what page did is absolutely unforgivable and much be dealt with the most extream measures
> 
> End all be all most likely I see this being good.
> 
> If what your side says is true the bucks need to be stopped
> 
> If what we say is true pubk needs to. Only way to get the truth is investigation other wise its they say they say. End all of the here say and get undeniable proof. Stop the bickering and fix the issues backstage


There is no ‘your side’ to me — I think and stated clearly that both sides and particularly TK are at fault. There’s no winners here.

The things I listed are things that were damaging to the company that all happened because of the way it went down — starting with the EVPs going to confront Punk in his locker room. All of that actually happened and none of it is good for AEW.

You think it’s good that four champions crowned on a PPV are stripped of their titles before the next show begins? How is that good for a wrestling company? Or any of the other things?

I was comparing what did happen (all damaging to AEW) to your supposition that ‘Punk had to be stopped then and there or he could have gone and said more bad things’ — does it occur to you that even after the fight he also could have gone to the press and said more bad things? That he could do so tomorrow? 

If they had just waited, unless you think the next morning in a hotel conference room that Punk would have locked Tony in a submission hold and choked him out, it would have been a better outcome than what we got.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> And this is workplace violence in a nutshell. No one trying to earn a living should be subjected to the possible meltdowns, whether physical or verbal, of an unstable, angry man.


Again, if any of the EVPs yelled at Punk you’re saying they committed workplace violence and should be fired … that’s what you’re saying, right? Or if they were angry.

Workplace violence is NOT someone saying ‘come see me if you have a problem.’ Because the Bucks said the same thing at the talent meeting and it wasn’t a threat. 

Workplace violence is someone striking or otherwise physically harming someone in the workplace. Being unpleasant and saying your co-workers are incompetent isn’t directing violence at them, it’s insulting them. And he said it at a press conference with the boss sitting right there … and the boss didn’t so much as raise a finger in objection to what he said.

If they have a problem with what he said at the scrum, their issue first and foremost should be with the man who gave him the platform, who gave him the championship, who didn’t disagree with what he said nor try to shut him down or speak up in their defense.

I would like to know if you would be so kind: the words you directed at me in some of your earlier posts, would you consider that workplace violence if you directed them to me in the workplace? If so, doesn’t that mean you’re being violent? And being violent toward me? Does that make you ‘an unstable, angry man’?

Tell me how those are different other than the workplace part.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> Again, if any of the EVPs yelled at Punk you’re saying they committed workplace violence and should be fired … that’s what you’re saying, right? Or if they were angry.
> 
> Workplace violence is NOT someone saying ‘come see me if you have a problem.’ Because the Bucks said the same thing at the talent meeting and it wasn’t a threat.
> 
> Workplace violence is someone striking or otherwise physically harming someone in the workplace. Being unpleasant and saying your co-workers are incompetent isn’t directing violence at them, it’s insulting them. And he said it at a press conference with the boss sitting right there … and the boss didn’t so much as raise a finger in objection to what he said.
> 
> If they have a problem with what he said at the scrum, their issue first and foremost should be with the man who gave him the platform, who gave him the championship, who didn’t disagree with what he said nor try to shut him down or speak up in their defense.
> 
> I would like to know if you would be so kind: the words you directed at me in some of your earlier posts, would you consider that workplace violence if you directed them to me in the workplace? If so, doesn’t that mean you’re being violent? And being violent toward me? Does that make you ‘an unstable, angry man’?
> 
> Tell me how those are different other than the workplace part.


Law says you're wrong 





Workplace Violence - Overview | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov





What he did is a prime example of work place violence.

And while both sides may be wrong in this the violence of rhat day was started by punk

Law is on the bucks side. They may still get some trouble yes but endnof day what pubk did is by definition work place violence.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Again, if any of the EVPs yelled at Punk you’re saying they committed workplace violence and should be fired … that’s what you’re saying, right? Or if they were angry.
> 
> Workplace violence is NOT someone saying ‘come see me if you have a problem.’ Because the Bucks said the same thing at the talent meeting and it wasn’t a threat.
> 
> Workplace violence is someone striking or otherwise physically harming someone in the workplace. Being unpleasant and saying your co-workers are incompetent isn’t directing violence at them, it’s insulting them. And he said it at a press conference with the boss sitting right there … and the boss didn’t so much as raise a finger in objection to what he said.
> 
> If they have a problem with what he said at the scrum, their issue first and foremost should be with the man who gave him the platform, who gave him the championship, who didn’t disagree with what he said nor try to shut him down or speak up in their defense.
> 
> I would like to know if you would be so kind: the words you directed at me in some of your earlier posts, would you consider that workplace violence if you directed them to me in the workplace? If so, doesn’t that mean you’re being violent? And being violent toward me? Does that make you ‘an unstable, angry man’?
> 
> Tell me how those are different other than the workplace part.


You really show your ignorance about what constitutes workplace violence, man. Read up more, because you really, really don’t know what you’re talking about.






Workplace Violence - Overview | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov












But what the fuck does OSHA know, right?


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> Law says you're wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workplace Violence - Overview | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.osha.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he did is a prime example of work place violence.
> 
> And while both sides may be wrong in this the violence of rhat day was started by punk
> 
> Law is on the bucks side. They may still get some trouble yes but endnof day what pubk did is by definition work place violence.


You beat me to it.


----------



## bdon

As I have said numerous times, this is all pretty standard stuff.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> You really show your ignorance about what constitutes workplace violence, man. Read up more, because you really, really don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workplace Violence - Overview | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.osha.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133361
> 
> But what the fuck does OSHA know, right?


1) Punk didn’t threaten physical violence. He said come see me if you have a problem with me. He didn’t say ‘some see me if you have a problem with me and I’ll beat you up.’

If you read a threat of physical violence into those words, then surely a gang of people storming into his locker room is a threat of physical violence too.

2) He didn’t harass anyone.

3) They wren’s intimidated. If they were, they wouldn’t have come to his locker room. intimidation means they would have been scared.

From the accounts we have, however, Punk did feel threatened by them coming into his locker room (his space) and defended himself. *Should they be fired? If any EVP yelled at Punk, should they be fired for workplace violence?*

4) There was no other threatening, disruptive behavior. What did he disrupt? Them getting dressed in their locker rooms while he talked at a press conference.

Yes, people at press conferences can call other people incompetent at their jobs. That’s not threatening them with violence. They can say ‘if you have a problem with me, come see me’ — the Bucks said the same thing at the talent meeting.

The press conference is a press conference. Next you’re going to tell me Connor McGregor should be prosecuted for saying he’s going to beat up his opponent in an MMA fight, lol.

This is so ridiculous.

I sincerely disagree with the above definition. If the threat of something is the actual thing it threatens, then someone who threatens to kill someone could be prosecuted as actual murder. If I threaten to beat you up, you cannot have me arrested for actually beating you up.

*Now answer my question: you have used abusive language in addressing me on this forum — are you being violent toward me? Am I being violently assaulted here?*

LOL.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> 1) Punk didn’t threaten physical violence. He said come see me if you have a problem with me. He didn’t say ‘some see me if you have a problem with me and I’ll beat you up.’
> 
> If you read a threat of physical violence into those words, then surely a gang of people storming into his locker room is a threat of physical violence too.
> 
> 2) He didn’t harass anyone.
> 
> 3) They wren’s intimidated. If they were, they wouldn’t have come to his locker room. intimidation means they would have been scared.
> 
> From the accounts we have, however, Punk did feel threatened by them coming into his locker room (his space) and defended himself. *Should they be fired? If any EVP yelled at Punk, should they be fired for workplace violence?*
> 
> 4) There was no other threatening, disruptive behavior. What did he disrupt? Them getting dressed in their locker rooms while he talked at a press conference.
> 
> Yes, people at press conferences can call other people incompetent at their jobs. That’s not threatening them with violence. They can say ‘if you have a problem with me, come see me’ — the Bucks said the same thing at the talent meeting.
> 
> The press conference is a press conference. Next you’re going to tell me Connor McGregor should be prosecuted for saying he’s going to beat up his opponent in an MMA fight, lol.
> 
> This is so ridiculous.
> 
> I sincerely disagree with the above definition. If the threat of something is the actual thing it threatens, then someone who threatens to kill someone could be prosecuted as actual murder. If I threaten to beat you up, you cannot have me arrested for actually beating you up.
> 
> *Now answer my question: you have used abusive language in addressing me on this forum — are you being violent toward me? Am I being violently assaulted here?*
> 
> LOL.


Nope cause workplace violence is different then an internet form 

Professional at work. 
Internet forms don't mean anything.

You can yell at a guy in public on the street not a law for "violence" its work place specficly 

We don't make the rules but punk does need to follow them.
And even if the bucks did do violence you're trying to excuse pubk cause of what the bucks did why can't we excuse the bucks for what Punk did?


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Nope cause workplace violence is different then an internet form
> 
> Professional at work.
> Internet forms don't mean anything.
> 
> You can yell at a guy in public on the street not a law for "violence" its work place specficly
> 
> We don't make the rules but punk does need to follow them.
> And even if the bucks did do violence you're trying to excuse pubk cause of what the bucks did why can't we excuse the bucks for what Punk did?


A thing is what it is and it is not something else.

Words have meanings.

There is no reasonable definition where threat of a thing = that thing. A threat to kill someone is not murder. A threat of violence is not violence.

If someone in their workplace threatens to kill someone, they cannot be tried for murder if that person is alive, lol.

Some government bureaucrats putting it in a rulebook doesn’t change that.

But going by the definitions provided, it seems pretty clear that the EVPs are guilty of ‘workplace violence’ because them coming to the locker room as management was intimidating. So if you’re going to plant your flag on that, then the whole lot (Punk, Ace, Bucks, Kenny) should be dealt with the same way. They can’t be shown favoritism because they’re executives. And if any of them yelled at Punk, then clearly they should go.

EDIT: I’m not excusing what Punk did. What he did at the press conference doesn’t need to be excused — a person is allowed to talk down their company and their co-workers in a press setting, just like a quarterback can walk into a press conference and blame his offensive line for not blocking or his receivers from dropping passes and say the coaches are idiots. It’s not a good look, but neither is the boss siting next to him not speaking up to contradict him or put him in his place and instead nodding along. (You can say it’s a nervous tick, but that’s just your spin on it — what we know is he nodded in affirmation and that’s on video so cannot be disputed … you just want to dismiss what we see so you say it’s something else.)

What happened in the locker room could have been avoided if they simply had not gone to his locker room. He was not some imminent threat. He did not leave the press conference threatening to go get weapons and hunt down the Bucks or say ‘come see me and I’ll kick your ass.’ Again, that’s just a spin to say it was a threat — a threat has to threaten something, and all he said was if you have a problem come see me.

I find all of them at fault. I also think management has to be held to a higher standard. They are representative of the company and not their own feelings. They have to conduct themselves properly and I believe they did not.


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> Nope cause workplace violence is different then an internet form
> 
> Professional at work.
> Internet forms don't mean anything.
> 
> You can yell at a guy in public on the street not a law for "violence" its work place specficly
> 
> We don't make the rules but punk does need to follow them.
> And even if the bucks did do violence you're trying to excuse pubk cause of what the bucks did why can't we excuse the bucks for what Punk did?


He just doesn’t know what he doesn’t know. I’m going to stop wasting my time, because not only does he NOT know what he doesn’t know, he is showing no signs of WANTING to know what he doesn’t know.

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> A thing is what it is and it is not something else.
> 
> Words have meanings.
> 
> There is no reasonable definition where threat of a thing = that thing. A threat to kill someone is not murder. A threat of violence is not violence.
> 
> If someone in their workplace threatens to kill someone, they cannot be tried for murder if that person is alive, lol.
> 
> Some government bureaucrats putting it in a rulebook doesn’t change that.
> 
> But going by the definitions provided, it seems pretty clear that the EVPs are guilty of ‘workplace violence’ because them coming to the locker room as management was intimidating. So if you’re going to plant your flag on that, then the whole lot (Punk, Ace, Bucks, Kenny) should be dealt with the same way. They can’t be shown favoritism because they’re executives. And if any of them yelled at Punk, then clearly they should go.


Them going to his locker room is to remove him from the work place, whether by discussion and peaceful resolve or forceful. You hope for the first, and if you can’t come to that, then you need eyewitnesses to corroborate your version of events.

I don’t know what more to tell you, man. This is how things are handled every day in the real world. If they have a loose cannon wildly displaying Workplace Violence 101 for the world to see, and he goes backstage and murders someone, no matter how unlikely, you are negligent and facing a massive civil suit.


----------



## bdon

And that really is the last I will waste bandwidth on you with this discussion. The law is cut and dry.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> A thing is what it is and it is not something else.
> 
> Words have meanings.
> 
> There is no reasonable definition where threat of a thing = that thing. A threat to kill someone is not murder. A threat of violence is not violence.
> 
> If someone in their workplace threatens to kill someone, they cannot be tried for murder if that person is alive, lol.
> 
> Some government bureaucrats putting it in a rulebook doesn’t change that.
> 
> But going by the definitions provided, it seems pretty clear that the EVPs are guilty of ‘workplace violence’ because them coming to the locker room as management was intimidating. So if you’re going to plant your flag on that, then the whole lot (Punk, Ace, Bucks, Kenny) should be dealt with the same way. They can’t be shown favoritism because they’re executives. And if any of them yelled at Punk, then clearly they should go.


Words do have meanings but you know what has more? The law. Which all of us (me you punk bucks) all have to follow

Much like when someone attacks you at work you're allowed to defend your self if someone absolutely starts ripping in to you you dontnget hit with work place violence for doing it back.

Punk did it first by definition 

It's still possible the bucks can be wrong (if they did kick down the door or they did hit first etc) but no law no regulations demands they wait
They as an evp have the right to talk to the mam.
But yet here you are saying the bucks should be punished and punk shouldn't. Punk was just "defending him self"


If someone comes to your work and swings ag bat at you you don't get hit with workplace violence 
If someone comes in and screams at evreyone others screaming back don't 

It's who INITIATES it


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

This thread got oddly confrontational.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Them going to his locker room is to remove him from the work place, whether by discussion and peaceful resolve or forceful. You hope for the first, and if you can’t come to that, then you need eyewitnesses to corroborate your version of events.
> 
> I don’t know what more to tell you, man. This is how things are handled every day in the real world. If they have a loose cannon wildly displaying Workplace Violence 101 for the world to see, and he goes backstage and murders someone, no matter how unlikely, you are negligent and facing a massive civil suit.


He did not threaten any violence so there’s no reason to remove him from the workplace. He called them out for being the clowns they are.

“I will still walk up and down the hallways and say if you have a problem with me, come see me (as opposed to going to dirtsheets), LFG” is not “anyone looks at me and I’ll attack or kill them.” Again, for about the fourth time — the Bucks literally said in the talent meeting that if anyone has a problem, come see them … should they have been kicked out for workplace violence and forcibly removed from the talent meeting?

In this case, the show is over. It’s not their office building. It’s an arena. Much of the roster has already left. He’s in his locker room and he’s being or just been attended to by medical personnel. There is zero reason to believe he’s going to do anything but take a shower and go home.

If they wanted to remove him, they would bring in security if he’s the imminent threat you’ve built yourself up to believe he is. They did not, we know for a fact, consult the boss — who didn’t seem to think Punk (“he’s a sweetheart”) was a threat. He was still going on with press conferences — if he thought Punk was a threat, he would have shut down the press conference to deal with it. Hell, he probably should have had security clear the building since you’re acting like there’s an active shooter, haha.

Your whole thing hinges on some definition of ‘workplace violence’ and your only thing to hang that on is him saying in a press conference that if anyone has a problem with him, take it up with him. Not that he’ll fight them, not that the next time he sees one of the EVPs he’s going to hit or kick or stab or shot them … just ‘if you have a problem with me, take it up with me.’ 

You’ve built a whole house of cards on one silly, common phrase. One the Bucks themselves used in front of the whole roster. And you’re treating it like a bomb threat. That’s absurd, and I think you know it.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Words do have meanings but you know what has more? The law. Which all of us (me you punk bucks) all have to follow
> 
> Much like when someone attacks you at work you're allowed to defend your self if someone absolutely starts ripping in to you you dontnget hit with work place violence for doing it back.
> 
> Punk did it first by definition
> 
> It's still possible the bucks can be wrong (if they did kick down the door or they did hit first etc) but no law no regulations demands they wait
> They as an evp have the right to talk to the mam.
> But yet here you are saying the bucks should be punished and punk shouldn't. Punk was just "defending him self"
> 
> 
> If someone comes to your work and swings ag bat at you you don't get hit with workplace violence
> If someone comes in and screams at evreyone others screaming back don't
> 
> It's who INITIATES it


Actually that’s not how the law works — ‘he who throws the first stone is guilty and everyone else is absolved.’

The OSHA thing is guidelines which have legal weight but those are fought out in civil suits. Guess what — there has been no civil suit (yet) and nobody called the police. If they thought Punk broke the law, why didn’t they call law enforcement and let THEM investigate? Why didn’t they ask security to have him removed? 

Find me where I said the Bucks should be punished and Punk should not? I’ve said I think they were all wrong. I’ve said it several times. It’s typed out in black and white. But 100% they escalated things by going to his locker room instead of letting everyone cool down and get Tony, legal, HR, the EVPs and Punk into a room the next day (or next week, whatever) and try to resolve it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> Actually that’s not how the law works — ‘he who throws the first stone is guilty and everyone else is absolved.’
> 
> The OSHA thing is guidelines which have legal weight but those are fought out in civil suits. Guess what — there has been no civil suit (yet) and nobody called the police. If they thought Punk broke the law, why didn’t they call law enforcement and let THEM investigate? Why didn’t they ask security to have him removed?
> 
> Find me where I said the Bucks should be punished and Punk should not? I’ve said I think they were all wrong. I’ve said it several times. It’s typed out in black and white. But 100% they escalated things by going to his locker room instead of letting everyone cool down and get Tony, legal, HR, the EVPs and Punk into a room the next day (or next week, whatever) and try to resolve it.


You don't let problem employees cool down for a week. You address the problem as soon as possible. 

I implore you to go to work tomorrow pitch a fit like a spoiled 5 year old and see if your boss waits a few days for you to calm down to address the situation. 

Whether or not it was handled appropriately is a different issue altogether and since we don't know ANY concrete evidence as to what actually went down so passing judgment on any of it is fucking ridiculous. The only thing that we do know for sure is CM Punk was out there PUBLICLY disparaging his superiors and damaging the company's public image. It was broadcast over the internet LIVE(For the record, if there isn't a morals clause in AEW's talent contracts that prevents that the people in charge are fucking halfwits.) and should be dealt with is as expedited a manner as possible to prevent further damage being done to the company's reputation.


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You don't let problem employees cool down for a week. You address the problem as soon as possible.
> 
> I implore you to go to work tomorrow pitch a fit like a spoiled 5 year old and see if your boss waits a few days for you to calm down to address the situation.
> 
> Whether or not it was handled appropriately is a different issue altogether and since we don't know ANY concrete evidence as to what actually went down so passing judgment on any of it is fucking ridiculous. The only thing that we do know for sure is CM Punk was out there PUBLICLY disparaging his superiors and damaging the company's public image. It was broadcast over the internet LIVE(For the record, if there isn't a morals clause in AEW's talent contracts that prevents that the people in charge are fucking halfwits.) and should be dealt with is as expedited a manner as possible to prevent further damage being done to the company's reputation.


I’ve seen workplace situations where someone had a meltdown. They turned it over to HR. They didn’t get all the bosses together to ‘deal with him right now’ when the person was agitated. The absolute first thing you want to do is calm everyone down to resolve the conflict — not escalate it.

And yes I posted a number of times saying ‘let it cool down and have the meeting the next morning at a hotel conference room with Tony, HR, legal and Punk/EVPs there’ but you lock onto ‘or next week or whenever.’

I’ll say it again: we know the results of them trying to confront him then and there: people, including three top executives, suspended; a fight; bad publicity; four people vacating freshly-won titles; etc., etc. What’s the downside to waiting til everyone cools down overnight?

You say the only thing we known for sure is Punk was running the company down. But that’s not true, is it? We also know he did so sitting right next to the boss, who did not objet, did not shut him down, did not contradict him but DID nod his head affirmatively throughout and then, at the end, said to the press and the internet and the whole world that Punk is “a sweetheart” after hearing all that.

You’re acting like it was your company he was running down but the guy who actually runs the company and started the company did not seem to have any problem with Punk. He didn’t say ‘this is over’ and walk to the back with Punk; he did not have someone else run the rest of the press conference and go backstage to deal with it; he danged sure did not order the EVPs to have Punk removed.

There’s blame all the way around on this and it starts at the top. It was reported ahead of time by Meltzer that there was “a ton of backstage drama” involving “top guys” and that it was “close to a breaking point.” Yet Tony Khan did not sit the two parties down ahead of time to work it out and try to resolve it. He let it fester. In fact, he told reporters more than once that a lot of people in wrestling don’t like each other, but sometimes that’s good because you can make angles out of it … which is hardly what you want to do with a toxic locker room (encourage everyone to have issues so they can get angles that result in big matches). This is Bad Management 101.


----------



## zkorejo

So most suspensions are lifted. 

Elite back next week for Arthur Ashe?


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> Actually that’s not how the law works — ‘he who throws the first stone is guilty and everyone else is absolved.’
> 
> The OSHA thing is guidelines which have legal weight but those are fought out in civil suits. Guess what — there has been no civil suit (yet) and nobody called the police. If they thought Punk broke the law, why didn’t they call law enforcement and let THEM investigate? Why didn’t they ask security to have him removed?
> 
> Find me where I said the Bucks should be punished and Punk should not? I’ve said I think they were all wrong. I’ve said it several times. It’s typed out in black and white. But 100% they escalated things by going to his locker room instead of letting everyone cool down and get Tony, legal, HR, the EVPs and Punk into a room the next day (or next week, whatever) and try to resolve it.


It is how it works. Self defense etc is set in stone. If punk threw first punch doesn't matter if their bosses if there is 45 of them they have a right to swing back
No job takes away that right.

As for no law being broken. No charges have been pressed yet. That doesn't mean no laws were broken assault is against the law. Someone there broke the law.

They didn't escalate things they knew they needed to stop it now.

Not later, not 3 days from now, right then and there. Punks feeling don't matter, you can't do what he did and not get talked to immediately doesn't work that way sorry.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> It is how it works. Self defense etc is set in stone. If punk threw first punch doesn't matter if their bosses if there is 45 of them they have a right to swing back
> No job takes away that right.
> 
> As for no law being broken. No charges have been pressed yet. That doesn't mean no laws were broken assault is against the law. Someone there broke the law.
> 
> They didn't escalate things they knew they needed to stop it now.
> 
> Not later, not 3 days from now, right then and there. Punks feeling don't matter, you can't do what he did and not get talked to immediately doesn't work that way sorry.


Do what he did? He told his story at a press conference and he insulted some people by saying they were bad managers. And I’ll say again: right in front of his boss and their bosses, and Tony Khan did not object. He in fact called him a sweetheart right after Punk said all that stuff.

So who gets to overrule the boss of the company on what should be done? If Tony didn’t have a problem with it, they should have taken it up with him. Not with Punk.

If they thought laws had been broken, they should have called the police. So if they didn’t, they need to answer why they didn’t — you don’t take the law into your own hands.

We don’t know what happened in the locker room. What if one of the EVPs pushed Punk against the wall … is he allowed to punch then or does he have to wait until they punch? There’s a lot of ways it could have happened and every single report says ‘we don’t known the details of what happened beyond these few things that people we’ve talked to seem to agree upon.’ So the whole house of cards is being built without a foundation of knowledge of how exactly it played out.

If Tony thinks what Punk should be fired, he’ll fire him. But don’t be surprised if he also ends up stripping some EVPs of their title for not acting like professionals or they also get fired. Because, again, we don’t … know … what … happened.


----------



## Saintpat

zkorejo said:


> So most suspensions are lifted.
> 
> Elite back next week for Arthur Ashe?


Has anyone who was involved in the actual fight been taken off suspension? Or just people who tried to break it up?


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> It is how it works. Self defense etc is set in stone. If punk threw first punch doesn't matter if their bosses if there is 45 of them they have a right to swing back
> No job takes away that right.
> 
> As for no law being broken. No charges have been pressed yet. That doesn't mean no laws were broken assault is against the law. Someone there broke the law.
> 
> They didn't escalate things they knew they needed to stop it now.
> 
> Not later, not 3 days from now, right then and there. Punks feeling don't matter, you can't do what he did and not get talked to immediately doesn't work that way sorry.


Certainly not when doing nothing leaves you open to the possibility that he goes backstage, shanks someone, and everyone has live video of him showing him telling everyone that he plans to walk down the hall screaming “let’s fucking go” in a threatening manner.

Punk was a wounded animal. He likely DID lash out and lose his cool, feeling cornered. But that is why I have remained steadfast that IF Megah was brought there along with Talent Relations, then to quote Punk, “it’s his fucking funeral”.


----------



## bdon

And let it be known, I am still not 100% certain this isn’t a work given the company has apparently not suspended Punk OR at the very least Ace Steel. Want to make Punk TK an all-encompassing threat? Let him not even so much as suspend those two guys, and you have a real JR Ewing-level threat that everyone in the company and crowd wants to be seen taken down…

I’m 99% certain it’s a shoot, but the possibility still exists…


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> And let it be known, I am still not 100% certain this isn’t a work given the company has apparently not suspended Punk OR at the very least Ace Steel. Want to make Punk TK an all-encompassing threat? Let him not even so much as suspend those two guys, and you have a real JR Ewing-level threat that everyone in the company and crowd wants to be seen taken down…
> 
> I’m 99% certain it’s a shoot, but the possibility still exists…


Come on now darlin', don't go away mad, just go away.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Come on now darlin', don't go away mad, just go away.
> 
> View attachment 133375


Dude, I had a friend who randomly started watching Dallas one day. This had to be 10 years ago. I had no clue he’d been throwing watching it.

So, I show up to his place, ready to go out for some drinks or whatever, and he’s all “We’ll leave in 10 mins. I’m finishing this episode of Dallas!” I’m like, “The old tv show?” And he just says nonchalantly “Yeah..?”

So, I sit down and he’s literally on the “Who Shot JR?” episode.

Dude’s face and body language get so fucking focused and intense. He sees the hand and the gun and is freaking out. That is when it dawns on me he has no clue and is literally watching this shit as blindly as our parents did on the first run network tv. His reaction when the gun goes off was fucking priceless.

Felt like a step back in time with how clueless he was.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Dude, I had a friend who randomly started watching Dallas one day. This had to be 10 years ago. I had no clue he’d been throwing watching it.
> 
> So, I show up to his place, ready to go out for some drinks or whatever, and he’s all “We’ll leave in 10 mins. I’m finishing this episode of Dallas!” I’m like, “The old tv show?” And he just says nonchalantly “Yeah..?”
> 
> So, I sit down and he’s literally on the “Who Shot JR?” episode.
> 
> Dude’s face and body language get so fucking focused and intense. He sees the hand and the gun and is freaking out. That is when it dawns on me he has no clue and is literally watching this shit as blindly as our parents did on the first run network tv. His reaction when the gun goes off was fucking priceless.
> 
> Felt like a step back in time with how clueless he was.


It was compelling writing, that is for sure. I was born in Dallas so I was legally obligated to watch it all the way through a couple times. I still say JR was the best villain in TV history.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> It was compelling writing, that is for sure. I was born in Dallas so I was legally obligated to watch it all the way through a couple times. I still say JR was the best villain in TV history.


It is really hard to argue against that one.


----------



## zkorejo

Saintpat said:


> Has anyone who was involved in the actual fight been taken off suspension? Or just people who tried to break it up?


The latter apparently. Eddie's suspension lasted 2 weeks too if I'm not wrong. Maybe the people directly involved will be suspended until investigation is complete.


----------



## TheDraw

shadow_spinner said:


> It’s pretty obvious that Punk still sees WWE as the end all be all of the business and because he accomplished so much there, he thinks he’s above all of The Elite, no matter what they’ve done. There’s a reason he’s still so pissed at The Miz for main eventing Wrestlemania instead of him. The reason he walked out because he saw the writing on the wall about wrestling Triple H at Wrestlemania 30 and realized his main event dream wasn't going to happen. His beef with WWE is never that it was an overrated promotion, but that he saw himself better than the company did. Thats probably why he did that Backstage show, hoping to get back in the company. But WWE never bit.


I agree with this. You get that vibe from his body language and promo's. Just being backstage in AEW which has a lot more Indy backstage environment compared to the WWE is a huge wakeup call for him.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570099143351365633
Kenneth is back in Japan on a sorta vacation promoting the AEW game away from all the bullshit.


----------



## Lm2

Just seems like it’s a real heat, if it isn’t boy does punk now how to pull it off to make it look real


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570441793967214592


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570441793967214592


Congrats. Brandi Rhodes also had people talking about great a person she was, and they didn’t feel the need to be unnamed.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570444055808561152
Confirming what Kenny said in the talent meeting about not hiring 80% of the talent.


----------



## Saintpat

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570099143351365633
> Kenneth is back in Japan on a sorta vacation promoting the AEW game away from all the bullshit.


I thought he was there in a personal capacity promoting a Yakuza game by Sega that includes his likeness and not there for AEW. Is that incorrect?


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570444055808561152
> Confirming what Kenny said in the talent meeting about not hiring 80% of the talent.


This guy sounds fair and balanced judging by how his voice is fucking cracking and getting high-pitched the minute he starts defending Punk. 😂😂😂


----------



## Prosper

Jesus Christ. Punk singlehandedly fucked up everything. 

I wouldn't fire him, but Tony needs to get shit in order backstage. Keep Punk on a leash, the guy is obviously the alpha in relation to TK.

Would be a real shame to lose The Elite over this. I'm hoping they can work things out and lift the suspensions before 2023. 

He needs to sit them in a room together and man up with this shit.


----------



## shandcraig

Prosper said:


> Jesus Christ. Punk singlehandedly fucked up everything.
> 
> I wouldn't fire him, but Tony needs to get shit in order backstage. Keep Punk on a leash, the guy is obviously the alpha in relation to TK.
> 
> Would be a real shame to lose The Elite over this. I'm hoping they can work things out and lift the suspensions before 2023.
> 
> He needs to sit them in a room together and man up with this shit.


More than anything AEW needs to hire a creative team. Tony isn't a creative mind and it's hurting aew


----------



## the_hound

cm punk in being a total cunt shocker, honestly hope scotty fucking slaps the shit out of him if they ever see each other.


----------



## ForceOfNature

I find it strange how so many are completely oblivious to the fact that Punk only pointed out what was going on backstage because there were stories being spread about HIM.

The Hardly Boys then decided to rock up to his locker room, kick the door open and try jump Punk.

They both then lose the fight.

But Punk is the one in the wrong here.

Smarks never stop amazing me.


----------



## Stadhart

It was only a matter of time until Punk does what does best and acts like a complete cock 

I don't know why he had to do that post show stuff and call out the people who literally created the company he could come back to outside of the WWE.... I don't like Stephanie McMahon at all but punk is a b+ player. 

He has spat in the face of the bunch of people willing to give him a second chance for loads of money...punk by name, 
punk by nature


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> I find it strange how so many are completely oblivious to the fact that Punk only pointed out what was going on backstage because there were stories being spread about HIM.
> 
> The Hardly Boys then decided to rock up to his locker room, kick the door open and try jump Punk.
> 
> They both then lose the fight.
> 
> But Punk is the one in the wrong here.
> 
> Smarks never stop amazing me.


Punk needed removed the minute he began issuing threats. That is workplace violence and is not to be accepted.

As much time as Punk has spent in lawsuits, you’d think he would have known that very simple and straight-forward rule that anyone who has ever worked a job before should know.


----------



## Sin City Saint

ForceOfNature said:


> I find it strange how so many are completely oblivious to the fact that Punk only pointed out what was going on backstage because there were stories being spread about HIM.
> 
> The Hardly Boys then decided to rock up to his locker room, kick the door open and try jump Punk.
> 
> They both then lose the fight.
> 
> But Punk is the one in the wrong here.
> 
> *Smarks never stop amazing me.*


Technically everyone on this site, you and I included, is a *smark*.

Smarks never stop amazing me.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Sin City Saint said:


> Technically everyone on this site, you and I included, is a *smark*.
> 
> Smarks never stop amazing me.


I'm a different breed.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

ForceOfNature said:


> I'm a different breed.


I don’t know if that’s quite accurate. 

According to your profile it looks to me like you are either a domestic shorthair or Aegean breed of cat.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571511442553311234


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571511442553311234


It's a work!


----------



## kingfunkel

So Omega has either reached over from behind of Ace or he's tried to grab Ace and put him in some kind of choke. 
How else can you get bitten on the inside of your forearm?


----------



## La Parka

im begging for something in wrestling to happen.

This has been the top news for weeks. Dudes having a little scuffle.


----------



## Saintpat

kingfunkel said:


> So Omega has either reached over from behind of Ace or he's tried to grab Ace and put him in some kind of choke.
> How else can you get bitten on the inside of your forearm?


If the final report from the internal investigation doesn’t include forensic odontology then it’s a complete frame-up.

Until we compare the bite mark pattern with Larry, Ace AND Kenny (that is conveniently located for a self-bite to blame on someone else) then this investigation is not complete.


----------



## Nothing Finer

bdon said:


> Punk needed removed the minute he began issuing threats. That is workplace violence and is not to be accepted.
> 
> As much time as Punk has spent in lawsuits, you’d think he would have known that very simple and straight-forward rule that anyone who has ever worked a job before should know.


What threats?


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> So Omega has either reached over from behind of Ace or he's tried to grab Ace and put him in some kind of choke.
> How else can you get bitten on the inside of your forearm?


Well, now we can start to piece together some of the different versions of the story:

- All parties agree Omega was mostly calm at first

- Most agree that Omega and Steel pushed their way into the room once things began getting out of hand

- Most stories agree that Omega and Steel tussled at some point

- Both sides of things agree that Steel bit Omega

- the Punk/Steel stories have changed their stance a few times about the Bucks kicking a door in or not, at first it was Matt Jackson swung first but missed to now being that Punk swung first cause he thought Matt was gonna swing, etc

- the Bucks side of things is that Omega was breaking things up when Steel but him

- Steel’s side says he bit Omega, because he thought Omega was trying to get Punk in a cross face

So, the truth usually lies somewhere in the middle. The most likely scenario is Punk swung first, Matt Jackson was being an obnoxious prick that was running his mouth but never going to swing, Punk is an injured animal feeling cornered, Steel has lost his cool and likely engaged in things, Omega likely DID try to break things up likely grabbing at Steel who then bites him in defense mode (natural to react that way), and things go haywire from there.

And that is how all parties can believe they’re telling the truth, and yet stories can “sound” so wildly different.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> If the final report from the internal investigation doesn’t include forensic odontology then it’s a complete frame-up.
> 
> Until we compare the bite mark pattern with Larry, Ace AND Kenny (that is conveniently located for a self-bite to blame on someone else) then this investigation is not complete.


Please tell me you’re not seriously suggesting Omega bit himself lol


----------



## bdon

Nothing Finer said:


> What threats?


Workplace violence is any forms of harassment, physical violence, threats, intimidation, etc. Punk being disruptive and screaming expletives and begging people to come see him is workplace violence. These are fucking facts.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I don’t know if that’s quite accurate.
> 
> According to your profile it looks to me like you are either a domestic shorthair or Aegean breed of cat.


Lmao, I like what you did there.


----------



## Nothing Finer

bdon said:


> Workplace violence is any forms of harassment, physical violence, threats, intimidation, etc. Punk being disruptive and screaming expletives and begging people to come see him is workplace violence. These are fucking facts.


Is 6 guys turning up at a guy's dressing room mad at him violence?


----------



## CM Buck

I know dog bites take weeks to heal but how is Kenny still showing effects after 2 weeks?


----------



## ForceOfNature

bdon said:


> Workplace violence is any forms of harassment, physical violence, threats, intimidation, etc. Punk being disruptive and screaming expletives and begging people to come see him is workplace violence. These are fucking facts.


Lmao, that's not violence. I think you need to use trusty old Google to learn the definition of violence.

The Hardly Boys tried bringing the violence and got their asses handed to them.


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> Lmao, that's not violence. I think you need to use trusty old Google to learn the definition of violence.


I think you need to learn what workplace violence in sit in your corner, listening, and learning from people who know this stuff.


----------



## bdon

Workplace Violence - Overview | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov













But what the fuck does OSHA know about safe work environments.


----------



## bdon

Nothing Finer said:


> Is 6 guys turning up at a guy's dressing room mad at him violence?


If they had the Talent Relations and the Head of Legal accompanying them to address and possibly remove him from the locker room, then no, that isn’t workplace violence. That is 6 people coming to make sure someone leaves in a timely manner and doesn’t try anything with the contracted talent backstage.


----------



## bdon

I am convinced most of this board has either never worked a day in their lives or only worked at the local movie theater, GameStop, or gas station with how fucking clueless people are as to protocol for this shit.


----------



## ForceOfNature

bdon said:


> Workplace Violence - Overview | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.osha.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133750
> 
> But what the fuck does OSHA know about safe work environments.


How the fuck do you get physical casualties from a threat? 

That's not violence. Go pick up a dictionary.


----------



## ForceOfNature

bdon said:


> I am convinced most of this board has either never worked a day in their lives or only worked at the local movie theater, GameStop, or gas station with how fucking clueless people are as to protocol for this shit.


Sit your dork ass down and stop trying so hard to defend your elite bum-chums. 

Your favourite wrestlers are dickheads and got the shit kicked outta them for trying to pretend to be tough guys.

Deal with it.


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> How the fuck do you get physical casualties from a threat?
> 
> That's not violence. Go pick up a dictionary.


Keep showing your ignorance. It’s a classic look on you.


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> Sit your dork ass down and stop trying so hard to defend your elite bum-chums.
> 
> Your favourite wrestlers are dickheads and got the shit kicked outta them for trying to pretend to be tough guys.
> 
> Deal with it.


And your guy broke a cardinal rule by displaying classic workplace violence. He has to be removed from the job site immediately and told to go home. You must have witnesses in case things get physical, whether you are the guilty party or someone else throws a punch.

Now get out of your momma’s basement and learn how the real world works, child.


----------



## bdon

Imagine having the audacity to argue what is workplace violence with OSHA.


----------



## TAC41

bdon said:


> Imagine having the audacity to argue what is workplace violence with OSHA.


The fuck does OSHA have to do with this? OSHA gives two shits about independent contractors and they have no authority over them or who employs them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

TAC41 said:


> The fuck does OSHA have to do with this? OSHA gives two shits about independent contractors and they have no authority over them or who employs them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not the point. The point is to show we do have a baseline for what one can constitute as workplace violence. Maybe TK is stupid enough to not have rules against threats and harassment, who knows what their rules are.

But under normal circumstances, what Punk did absolutely constitutes workplace violence. Leaving an employee like that in the environment - in this instance the locker room - is a no-no, because what if he goes backstage and beats the shit out of a Brandon Cutler for saying something out of line?

In this example, Cutler gets what was coming to him as a man, but as an employee, he just had another employee who was on National TV the first time and a live stream the second, trying to intimidate others and asking for someone to come see him in a threatening manner. Now you as a company have just opened yourself up to a lawsuit about unsafe work practices.

This is how the real world works, and that is the basis of everyone’s argument about the EVPs and pretending they did something horribly wrong by going to Punk. They are only in the wrong if they went alone. If they went there with the company attorney and talent relations in tow with them, then they have followed most all “real world” guidelines. Again…that’s been the argument.

If someone wants to show us AEW’s company guidelines for independent contractors, then we can begin discussing things under those rules. Until then, every single one of us have been making our arguments based on how things typically go.

You have some AEW guidelines you want to share?


----------



## The Sheik

At least it was only his arm. The image I had in my head was Ace Steel chomping on Kenny's neck.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Also There is a grey area here when it comes to the reflex reply that they are just a bunch of independent contractors

Brandon was signed to two contracts was one of them as an actual employee ?
The EVP‘s were certainly signed as employees and even if some if not most of there original authorities were rolled back they still serve in some capacity those responsibilities ( remember some people in this company got insurance )
Nagasawa most likely has a similar situation but this is unknown
Dana Massie certainly is on the employee payroll
CM Punk has been rumored to have written into his deal a possible employee clause and or even percentage/investment in the actual company

So there is room for a possibly more intriguing situation going on than what meets the eye due to possibly Tony’s unorthodox Business structure which also happens to fall under privacy rules

in that case its not that big a jump to consider OSHA could be involved if there is violence in the work place as silly as that may seem on the surface in comparison to how wrestling organizations have been ran in the past and if not at least the son of a billionaire who’s right hand is a chief legal officer / top lawyer which was placed in that spot for a reason


----------



## ForceOfNature

bdon said:


> Imagine having the audacity to argue what is workplace violence with OSHA.


Imagine having the audacity to argue with the dictionary.

I couldn't give two shits about what 'OSHA' tries to define. They aren't a dictionary, they're a law unto themselves.

Violence is PHYSICAL.

Fucking moron.

Oh and not sure why you're bragging that you probably having a shitty 9-5 office cubicle job, come back to me talking about careers when you found and run your own business. Prick.

You've spent an absurd amount of time just on this thread desperately trying to blame Punk and defend those prepubescent clowns you worship so hard. It's embarrassing to read.


----------



## Stadhart

If I said anything that Punk said then i would be fired on the spot. Obviously the violence is a wrestling thing but still...punk is just a cock and nothing will change my mind on that


----------



## ForceOfNature

Stadhart said:


> If I said anything that Punk said then i would be fired on the spot. Obviously the violence is a wrestling thing but still...punk is just a cock and nothing will change my mind on that


You'd be fired even quicker for aggressively marching to someone's locker room then starting a fight too.


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> Imagine having the audacity to argue with the dictionary.
> 
> I couldn't give two shits about what 'OSHA' tries to define. They aren't a dictionary, they're a law unto themselves.
> 
> Violence is PHYSICAL.
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> Oh and not sure why you're bragging that you probably having a shitty 9-5 office cubicle job, come back to me talking about careers when you found and run your own business. Prick.
> 
> You've spent an absurd amount of time just on this thread desperately trying to blame Punk and defend those prepubescent clowns you worship so hard. It's embarrassing to read.


You running some rinks dink mom and pop company doesn’t mean shit when you clearly don’t fucking understand shit about how corporate ethics work.


----------



## JasmineAEW

ForceOfNature said:


> You'd be fired even quicker for aggressively marching to someone's locker room then starting a fight too.


Aaaaand how do you know that’s what happened? What proof do you have that the Bucks and Kenny “aggressively” marched to Punk’s locker room and started the fight?


----------



## Nothing Finer

bdon said:


> I am convinced most of this board has either never worked a day in their lives or only worked at the local movie theater, GameStop, or gas station with how fucking clueless people are as to protocol for this shit.


I thought about getting a career like yours but the circus wasn't hiring.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> And your guy broke a cardinal rule by displaying classic workplace violence. He has to be removed from the job site immediately and told to go home. You must have witnesses in case things get physical, whether you are the guilty party or someone else throws a punch.
> 
> Now get out of your momma’s basement and learn how the real world works, child.


Punk did what he did, sitting next to the owner of the company, and had apparently run his plan to say the sort of stuff he did by the owner before saying it, Tony does nod along at points.

The Bucks knew this, and instead of waiting to discuss it with their boss, decided to take actions into their own hands.... without talking to their boss first, *even though he was there*.

You want to talk about the real world, in the real world Tony has all the power and all the authority, any authority the Bucks have is merely delegated to them by Tony.

They aren't Punks boss, Tony is all their bosses.

The Bucks not waiting (10 - 20 mins) to consult Tony before "taking action" would not be considered acceptable in any industry.

It's absurd to believe Megah came as a witness on behalf of the Bucks after having approved their plan, and if she did she needs to be fired.

From Tony's perspective, the Bucks have made it impossible to fire Punk by giving him a slam dunk case against the company. It's often hard to find companies responsible for things, but the Bucks being managment makes it very easy.

So even if Tony was on the Bucks side, they've royally fucked things up for him.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> Punk did what he did, sitting next to the owner of the company, and had apparently run his plan to say the sort of stuff he did by the owner before saying it, Tony does nod along at points.
> 
> The Bucks knew this, and instead of waiting to discuss it with their boss, decided to take actions into their own hands.... without talking to their boss first, *even though he was there*.
> 
> You want to talk about the real world, in the real world Tony has all the power and all the authority, any authority the Bucks have is merely delegated to them by Tony.
> 
> They aren't Punks boss, Tony is all their bosses.
> 
> The Bucks not waiting (10 - 20 mins) to consult Tony before "taking action" would not be considered acceptable in any industry.
> 
> It's absurd to believe Megah came as a witness on behalf of the Bucks after having approved their plan, and if she did she needs to be fired.
> 
> From Tony's perspective, the Bucks have made it impossible to fire Punk by giving him a slam dunk case against the company. It's often hard to find companies responsible for things, but the Bucks being managment makes it very easy.
> 
> So even if Tont was on the Bucks side, they've royally fucked things up for him.


You work your way up the chain of command. You don’t go straight to the CEO.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> You work your way up the chain of command. You don’t go straight to the CEO.


You think the Bucks shouldn't have discussed it with Tony because he's too far up the chain of command???

The thing an employee had done with Tony's knowledge and approval, while sitting next to him.....


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

According to Konnan Omega said he won't be appearing at Triplemania because of the suspension.

If that's the case I'd say it's not likely the Bucks and Omega are all innocent in this.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

JasmineAEW said:


> Aaaaand how do you know that’s what happened? What proof do you have that the Bucks and Kenny “aggressively” marched to Punk’s locker room and started the fight?


Ummm... they shouldn't have gone to his dressing room at all!!! If they were being professional like they're supposed to be as EVPs, then they would have scheduled a meeting for Monday and sat down across a table from him and discussed things like adults... More importantly since it actually involved them somebody else should have been talking to Punk not them... but no, they marched there hot headed in the spur of moment, which implies physical action is going to take place... It might have been wrong for Punk to say all those things publicly in a press conference, but it was also wrong for them to escalate things and go to his door right after that with a gang of their friends, anyone with half a brain would think that they're planning to physically retaliate...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> According to Konnan Omega said he won't be appearing at Triplemania because of the suspension.
> 
> If that's the case I'd say it's not likely the Bucks and Omega are all innocent in this.


There's nobody innocent in this situation.


----------



## JasmineAEW

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> anyone with half a brain would think that they're planning to physically retaliate...


At least we agree that Punk has half a brain.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

JasmineAEW said:


> At least we agree that Punk has half a brain.


You know goddamn well that I wasn't talkin' about Punk, bitch! I was talking about you, you brain dead fool, for claiming that the group of 6 guys didn't aggressively walk up and pound on his door... You'd have to be an idiot to think they politely strolled to his door, lightly knocked and then waited to have a calm rational conversation with him. And if you were in that locker room, and you didn't think that gang of 6 guys was ready to beat your ass, then there's something wrong with you.


----------



## CM Buck

Alright alright let's cut out the insults everyone


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> You think the Bucks shouldn't have discussed it with Tony because he's too far up the chain of command???
> 
> The thing an employee had done with Tony's knowledge and approval, while sitting next to him.....


You keep acting like the owner sat there comfortably smiling and laughing it all up. We have video evidence showing TK visibly uncomfortable, eyes popping out of his head screaming WTF.

TK being too much of a pussy to say anything doesn’t mean Punk has free reign to say the things he did. In fact, many people have even said that TK was in between a rock and a hard place and looked like he felt not doing anything was the safest answer.

That again speaks to Punk’s threatening and intimidating manner.


----------



## Lorromire

You all got worked, Bros.


----------



## bdon

Lorromire said:


> You all got worked, Bros.


I still haven’t ruled out that possibility. It could legitimately be a magnificent work. I just haven’t found any gaps in logic thus far, beyond the idea that The Bucks kicked in a backstage door.


----------



## Lorromire

bdon said:


> I still haven’t ruled out that possibility. It could legitimately be a magnificent work. I just haven’t found any gaps in logic thus far, beyond the idea that The Bucks kicked in a backstage door.


The work is that it's a work, which is also a work because it is a work, get worked.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Firefromthegods said:


> Alright alright let's cut out the insults everyone


Yes I got carried away, but I don't know who she thinks she is or why she has the right to try and put words in my mouth...


----------



## Saintpat

This seems to have fallen under the radar, but Bryan Alvarez mentioned on one of the recent podcasts they do that there had a been a previous AEW internal investigation this year that lasted “for months.”

He said he didn’t know what it was about, but that makes me wonder if some of the issues ongoing that this latest stuff may have been an extension of — which could perhaps play into the length of suspensions, whether anyone (and who) gets fired, as well as who keeps EVP status.

It was too vague to really know much about but I thought it was interesting that he mentioned it while discussing the current internal investigation/situation (and also that he never thought to report this before). But if there’s any overlap — whether that is with Punk or EVPs or whomever — then that probably doesn’t bode well for whoever may have been a subject of that previous investigation.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> This seems to have fallen under the radar, but Bryan Alvarez mentioned on one of the recent podcasts they do that there had a been a previous AEW internal investigation this year that lasted “for months.”
> 
> He said he didn’t know what it was about, but that makes me wonder if some of the issues ongoing that this latest stuff may have been an extension of — which could perhaps play into the length of suspensions, whether anyone (and who) gets fired, as well as who keeps EVP status.
> 
> It was too vague to really know much about but I thought it was interesting that he mentioned it while discussing the current internal investigation/situation (and also that he never thought to report this before). But if there’s any overlap — whether that is with Punk or EVPs or whomever — then that probably doesn’t bode well for whoever may have been a subject of that previous investigation.


Omega been taking TK for a ride on the video game funds. Lmao


----------



## THANOS

One thing I'm not sure has been discussed is who could have possibly leaked to the dirtsheets that Nick Jackson saved Colt's job when, reportedly, it was only Nick Jackson and Tony Kahn in the room, if it wasn't the Bucks themselves or someone in their camp (like Cutler)?

I think there's more to Punk placing the blame on them then just Hangman's promo. I don't think it's just a wild shot in the dark.


----------



## Saintpat

THANOS said:


> One thing I'm not sure has been discussed is who could have possibly leaked to the dirtsheets that Nick Jackson saved Colt's job when, reportedly, it was only Nick Jackson and Tony Kahn in the room, if it wasn't the Bucks themselves or someone in their camp (like Cutler)?
> 
> I think there's more to Punk placing the blame on them then just Hangman's promo. I don't think it's just a wild shot in the dark.


Great point. Now who could possibly know what one of the Bucks did?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Saintpat said:


> This seems to have fallen under the radar, but Bryan Alvarez mentioned on one of the recent podcasts they do that there had a been a previous AEW internal investigation this year that lasted “for months.”
> 
> He said he didn’t know what it was about, but that makes me wonder if some of the issues ongoing that this latest stuff may have been an extension of — which could perhaps play into the length of suspensions, whether anyone (and who) gets fired, as well as who keeps EVP status.
> 
> It was too vague to really know much about but I thought it was interesting that he mentioned it while discussing the current internal investigation/situation (and also that he never thought to report this before). But if there’s any overlap — whether that is with Punk or EVPs or whomever — then that probably doesn’t bode well for whoever may have been a subject of that previous investigation.


Yeah. I thought about bringing this up myself, but there's practically no tangible information to go on. It's probably one of those things we'll hear about in a few years once more people's contracts are up.


----------



## THANOS

Saintpat said:


> Great point. Now who could possibly know what one of the Bucks did?


Meltzer & SRS may be correct in saying the Bucks and Omega themselves didn't leak it, but they're not commenting on if it was someone in their camp. Bucks are probably smart enough to realize that leaking anything directly would easily compromise them in the future, but leaking it through their camp doesn't get their hands dirty.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Im standing with The Elite! SCREW CM PUNK!


----------



## Saintpat

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Yeah. I thought about bringing this up myself, but there's practically no tangible information to go on. It's probably one of those things we'll hear about in a few years once more people's contracts are up.


About the only thing that can be read into it is no one does months-long investigations into good things so they know who to give a gold star or a Starbuck’s gift card for employee of the month.


----------



## CM Buck

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Yes I got carried away, but I don't know who she thinks she is or why she has the right to try and put words in my mouth...


Wasn't just you but thanks for the acknowledgement


----------



## Saintpat

So there were leaks to the dirtsheets late last week that this thing would be wrapped up and some kind of statement released to clarify the situation by Friday. And that came and went without a peep or a sound.

Maybe the information was bad (and Tony or someone in AEW actually figured out how to find leakers by feeding different false stories to suspects to see if those ended up on the dirtsheets). Or maybe something happened to slow the process — like an involved party having an attorney contact AEW with a bona fide lawsuit threat (rather than just empty words in a heated locker room brawl) if their client last any money (suspended without pay) or was released. Perhaps Tony has his hand on the chicken switch and just can’t pull the trigger on disciplining any of his toys or putting them out there for other promotions to play with.

But there’s another door here: maybe AEW has no intention of releasing any information out of this. I guess if they release/fire someone they have to put out a statement (wishing them well in future endeavors) or at least take them off the roster page (of course the ratings haven’t been updated in weeks so AEW’s track record of updating its website is not the best). But publicly they didn’t announce the suspensions we know about and there really was no explanation about why titles were vacated, so maybe they think they can just let people ‘quietly’ serve suspensions with no public statement.

Of course that probably leads to more leaks when those people are informed of their fates, so I guess word would get out.

But I’m wondering, if the investigation really is complete, what the holdup is now. Having the information, you’d think an alpha, decisive leader like Tony Khan would make decisions.


----------



## JasmineAEW

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You know goddamn well that I wasn't talkin' about Punk, bitch! I was talking about you, you brain dead fool, for claiming that the group of 6 guys didn't aggressively walk up and pound on his door... You'd have to be an idiot to think they politely strolled to his door, lightly knocked and then waited to have a calm rational conversation with him. And if you were in that locker room, and you didn't think that gang of 6 guys was ready to beat your ass, then there's something wrong with you.


Yeah, they stormed Punk's locker room to beat up Punk. That's why their HR director was with them, so she could get her kicks in, too.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

JasmineAEW said:


> Yeah, they stormed Punk's locker room to beat up Punk. That's why their HR director was with them, so she could get her kicks in, too.




In general, as a guy, if a handful of dudes open and enter my locker room after I just got done trashing them, I'm expecting a fight. At the very least, the HR director (Female) should have been the first person through the door to de-escalate the situation.


----------



## bdon

Hotdiggity11 said:


> In general, as a guy, if a handful of dudes open and enter my locker room after I just got done trashing them, I'm expecting a fight. At the very least, the HR director (Female) should have been the first person through the door to de-escalate the situation.


Well, word from Punk’s side of things (if we are to believe the dirt sheets) is that the story has once again changed, this time being that Matt Jackson DIDN’T swing first, but Punk THOUGHT he was going to swing and beat him to the punch.

Kevin Nash said on his podcast that he heard from someone who was backstage, “Punk hit Matt Jackson in the back of the head..”, and that was when everything started. And this version would explain why Matt Jackson didn’t have any visible marks on his face.


----------



## Prosper

shandcraig said:


> More than anything AEW needs to hire a creative team. Tony isn't a creative mind and it's hurting aew


I wouldn't say that, I mean this is the same guy who gave us so many great moments/matches in AEW's first 3 years, we can't just forget all of that. He does need some help in connecting the dots though so that each story is fleshed out as it should be. I was pretty disappointed in how the HOB vs Darby/Sting feud played out, it should have been so much more even before Black was released.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

JasmineAEW said:


> Yeah, they stormed Punk's locker room to beat up Punk. That's why their HR director was with them, so she could get her kicks in, too.


What do you not understand about if they were being professional they wouldn't have even physically gone to where he was? If the HR director was there as you say, 1. She should have first called Punk on the phone and then 2. Gone there by herself (or at least not with the parties involved) to calm the situation before 3. She scheduled a meeting between everyone for a later date.

The fact that you wouldn't feel threatened if you were in your locker room alone and six guys came up to it angry is what I don't understand...


----------



## Saintpat

Prosper said:


> I wouldn't say that, I mean this is the same guy who gave us so many great moments/matches in AEW's first 3 years, we can't just forget all of that. He does need some help in connecting the dots though so that each story is fleshed out as it should be. I was pretty disappointed in how the HOB vs Darby/Sting feud played out, it should have been so much more even before Black was released.


I think what we’re seeing is expected growing pains (and not just with the roster bloating with Tony signing new toys).

When it started, you had a steady roster with a few established pieces (Elite/EVPs, Mox, Jericho) around which to build and some younger talent to elevate. So there were some cohesive long-play storylines that played out over the first year or so and those helped create some of the other ‘stars’ for the top tier (Hangman, Darby, etc.).

But it’s sort of like a band that’s been working clubs for years getting discovered and becoming big overnight — your first couple of albums are all your best stuff that you’re playing for years … but that third and fourth albums you’re being asked to create and develop new songs in shorter time to keep new stuff out there and keep your brand/band relevant. And some bands have the creative juice and cohesiveness to do that and others … not so much.

So instead of, IMO, the next wave of storylines growing organically from the ones that were in play from the start, now Tony is booking more on the fly. And he’s adjusting with new talent that he wants to get into the mix quickly — mostly ex-WWE guys he’s signed who he doesn’t want to keep on the shelf. So he comes up with some dumb stuff like Miro playing video games in his pajama and doing a wedding angle as bad as the one he did at the end of his WWE run and a bunch of other things that don’t make sense. Plus the tragic loss of Brodie probably kills a plan and injuries happen and Tony … more or less freezes and pauses a bunch of stuff til injured people come back instead of pivoting. And he also hits the repeat button (another Jericho faction, another faction here and there). Of course the women’s division gets completely neglected. 

Bottom line, the first round of storylines were planned and played out pretty well. The second-, third-, and fourth-wave storylines and angles were just thrown together because the ship is now moving too fast for Tony (with no booking help) to steer. He buys ROH and squeezes that into an already overloaded show because he has nowhere else to put it and nothing else to do with it. He shoehorns more and more ex-WWE talent (like UE) into the main event and upper midcard without a lot of careful planning. And it all starts to look like a gumbo that’s just ‘throw all the leftovers into the pot, heat and stir’ instead of a well-conceived recipe.

On top of that he has major management problems backstage that take up time and no infrastructure to handle it so he’s constantly distracted. 

Making great matches is easy: you get two good wrestlers together and say ‘put on a banger.’ But how many PPVs have we gone into now where the main event isn’t even clear until the last couple of weeks? (Too many.) How many long-play angles are unfolding before our eyes? (Not enough, if any.) It looks like a car driving itself with no roadmap and no destination.


----------



## shandcraig

Prosper said:


> I wouldn't say that, I mean this is the same guy who gave us so many great moments/matches in AEW's first 3 years, we can't just forget all of that. He does need some help in connecting the dots though so that each story is fleshed out as it should be. I was pretty disappointed in how the HOB vs Darby/Sting feud played out, it should have been so much more even before Black was released.



That was Cody, not Tony.


----------



## kentl

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What do you not understand about if they were being professional they wouldn't have even physically gone to where he was? If the HR director was there as you say, 1. She should have first called Punk on the phone and then 2. Gone there by herself (or at least not with the parties involved) to calm the situation before 3. She scheduled a meeting between everyone for a later date.
> 
> The fact that you wouldn't feel threatened if you were in your locker room alone and six guys came up to it angry is what I don't understand...


It doesn't matter if yoy feel threatened.

If people come to talk to you in an office you don't get to swing on them

Your boss can bring 40 people to talk to you, doesn't get you right to hit them


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> It doesn't matter if yoy feel threatened.
> 
> If people come to talk to you in an office you don't get to swing on them
> 
> Your boss can bring 40 people to talk to you, doesn't get you right to hit them


Someone who has worked with others before I see. Knew I wasn’t the only one.


----------



## One Shed

kentl said:


> It doesn't matter if yoy feel threatened.
> 
> If people come to talk to you in an office you don't get to swing on them
> 
> Your boss can bring 40 people to talk to you, doesn't get you right to hit them





bdon said:


> Someone who has worked with others before I see. Knew I wasn’t the only one.


Correct, because words are not violence.

But if someone breaks into my office, that would be a case of self defense.

We still have no idea what happened other than something bit Kenny.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

One Shed said:


> Correct, because words are not violence.
> 
> But if someone breaks into my office, that would be a case of self defense.
> 
> We still have no idea what happened other than something bit Kenny.


You're assuming that the story of them "breaking" into Punk's locker room is true. Even though the story that is allegedly coming from Punk or Punk's camp has changed more than once.


----------



## kentl

One Shed said:


> Correct, because words are not violence.
> 
> But if someone breaks into my office, that would be a case of self defense.
> 
> We still have no idea what happened other than something bit Kenny.


Except a locker room in an arena isn't that.

Punk doesn't own the thing and your boss absolutely can barge in to your office (it's actually theirs not Yours they hire you to use it.)

Even then you assume they "kicked down the door" when their side has even "softend" on that part of the story.

If you yell and cuss out your bosses you don't get to hide in "your" office


----------



## One Shed

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You're assuming that the story of them "breaking" into Punk's locker room is true. Even though the story that is allegedly coming from Punk or Punk's camp has changed more than once.


Not assuming anything. I said all we know is something bit Kenny.


----------



## One Shed

kentl said:


> Except a locker room in an arena isn't that.
> 
> Punk doesn't own the thing and your boss absolutely can barge in to your office (it's actually theirs not Yours they hire you to use it.)
> 
> Even then you assume they "kicked down the door" when their side has even "softend" on that part of the story.
> 
> If you yell and cuss out your bosses you don't get to hide in "your" office


This is just hilarious. Tell me you have never had a real job without actually saying that. No, you cannot just barge into a closed office. Imagine knowing this little about corporate environments or how the law works in general.

1. Neither AEW or Punk owned anything in that building. There was a temporary rental agreement in place between AEW and the actual owner of the building.

2. The Hardly Boys have exactly zero ownership in AEW. None. They have no rights to enter any locked doors anywhere, ever. No part of that arena belonged to them or to AEW.

3. The contract AEW signed would have specified right of entry, and if it did not, it would have been specified by the relevant state law. Either way, no one in that group would have had unlimited right of entry in that building.


----------



## Art Vandaley

One Shed said:


> This is just hilarious. Tell me you have never had a real job without actually saying that. No, you cannot just barge into a closed office. Imagine knowing this little about corporate environments or how the law works in general.
> 
> 1. Neither AEW or Punk owned anything in that building. There was a temporary rental agreement in place between AEW and the actual owner of the building.
> 
> 2. The Hardly Boys have exactly zero ownership in AEW. None. They have no rights to enter any locked doors anywhere, ever. No part of that arena belonged to them or to AEW.
> 
> 3. The contract AEW signed would have specified right of entry, and if it did not, it would have been specified by the relevant state law. Either way, no one in that group would have had unlimited right of entry in that building.


100%

Also its a locker room not an office, a place you get changed and are possibly naked in, it's more akin to the Young Bucks barging into a private toilet attached to an office, rather than an office.


----------



## Alan Lee

Irish Jet said:


> Owen dying was a tragic incident - It had nothing to do with internal chaos within the company.
> 
> What a childish thing to bring up.


They chose to continue the fake wrestling show instead of immediately ending the show because of some carney 'the show must go on', 'our fans would riot if we stopped the show even if someone has fucking died on the show' logic.

How is that not unprofessional?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Alan Lee said:


> They chose to continue the fake wrestling show instead of immediately ending the show because of some carney 'the show must go on', 'our fans would riot if we stopped the show even if someone has fucking died on the show' logic.
> 
> How is that not unprofessional?


I don't think anyone is suggesting that it wasn't unprofessional. That said it's a vastly different scenario than what is supposedly happening within AEW.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You're assuming that the story of them "breaking" into Punk's locker room is true. Even though the story that is allegedly coming from Punk or Punk's camp has changed more than once.


I don’t believe @One Shed was implying either side is definitively “true”. He was agreeing with you on the first part and playing Devil’s advocate to the second. Hence, him mentioning that we don’t know anything, other than Kenny got bit.


kentl said:


> Except a locker room in an arena isn't that.
> 
> Punk doesn't own the thing and your boss absolutely can barge in to your office (it's actually theirs not Yours they hire you to use it.)
> 
> Even then you assume they "kicked down the door" *when their side has even "softend" on that part of the story.*
> 
> If you yell and cuss out your bosses you don't get to hide in "your" office


This is the part that annoys me with anyone that is quick to believe Punk’s version of things. _According to the dirtsheets_, version of events has changed multiple times. How can anyone believe “his” version of events with such conviction when we don’t even know what he believes to be true at this point?

Also, One Shed, you and I both know that a locker room has never exactly been a sanctum of privacy.




For me, everything hinges on whether the Bucks were smart enough to ask Megah and Christoper Daniels to accompany them to Punk’s locker room. If that IS the case, then Punk has no leg to stand on if he did, in fact, throw the first punch. That is where the case lives and dies.

Megah accompanies them to the locker room, then Punk is fucked. If Megah followed suit, imploring them to not go into his locker room, and they insisted on going anyways - then Bucks are fucked.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> This is the part that annoys me with anyone that is quick to believe Punk’s version of things. _According to the dirtsheets_, version of events has changed multiple times. How can anyone believe “his” version of events with such conviction when we don’t even know what he believes to be true at this point?


Key phrase there being according to the dirt sheets.

There are slight variations in the stories because they're coming through from multiple people, it's Chinese whispers from rumours leaking out.

You act like he's been putting out press releases or something.

And the differences are minor to non existent.



> Also, One Shed, you and I both know that a locker room has never exactly been a sanctum of privacy.


It wasn't a locker room though, it was Punk's, the shows top and highest paid stars, private lockeroom.

You think Hogan would have taken kindly to middle management entering his private locker room without permission in the 80s?



> Megah accompanies them to the locker room, then Punk is fucked.


No, in that case Megah's fucked. It was terrible idea that caused potential liability for a massive law suit. As the company's lawyer, if she has one job, it's to prevent that exact thing from happenings.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> Key phrase there being according to the dirt sheets.
> 
> There are slight variations in the stories because they're coming through from multiple people, it's Chinese whispers from rumours leaking out.
> 
> You act like he's been putting out press releases or something.
> 
> And the differences are minor to non existent.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a locker room though, it was Punk's, the shows top and highest paid stars, private lockeroom.
> 
> You think Hogan would have taken kindly to middle management entering his private locker room without permission in the 80s?
> 
> 
> 
> *No, in that case Megah's fucked. It was terrible idea that caused potential liability for a massive law suit. As the company's lawyer, if she has one job, it's to prevent that exact thing from happenings.*


Wrong. Flat out. You’re wrong.

If they felt they needed to go talk to Punk and ask him to leave, then you absolutely go to a company attorney or representative to do so. The fact you think Punk has freedom to do or say whatever the fuck he wants and shouldn’t ever face the consequences tells me you’re too busy being an emotional fanboy.

And that last fact becomes more obvious the more you discuss things without ever giving an instance where Punk is in the wrong. I obviously think Punk IS, but if the Bucks burst into his room and without Megah and CD, they are wrong. Simple as that.

If Megah went willingly with them to discuss things with Punk, then he’s fucked for throwing the first punch. Period.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> Key phrase there being according to the dirt sheets.
> 
> There are slight variations in the stories because they're coming through from multiple people, it's Chinese whispers from rumours leaking out.
> 
> You act like he's been putting out press releases or something.
> 
> And the differences are minor to non existent.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a locker room though, it was Punk's, the shows top and highest paid stars, private lockeroom.
> 
> You think Hogan would have taken kindly to middle management entering his private locker room without permission in the 80s?
> 
> 
> 
> No, in that case Megah's fucked. It was terrible idea that caused potential liability for a massive law suit. As the company's lawyer, if she has one job, it's to prevent that exact thing from happenings.


Also, it is also very telling how you react to the dirtsheets’ stories about Punk’s version, but you’re goddamn quick to take every fucking story about the Bucks kicking in his door with 6 grown men at face value.

You’re not being logical here at all.


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> Key phrase there being according to the dirt sheets.
> 
> There are slight variations in the stories because they're coming through from multiple people, it's Chinese whispers from rumours leaking out.
> 
> You act like he's been putting out press releases or something.
> 
> And the differences are minor to non existent.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a locker room though, it was Punk's, the shows top and highest paid stars, private lockeroom.
> 
> You think Hogan would have taken kindly to middle management entering his private locker room without permission in the 80s?
> 
> 
> 
> No, in that case Megah's fucked. It was terrible idea that caused potential liability for a massive law suit. As the company's lawyer, if she has one job, it's to prevent that exact thing from happenings.


Doesn't matter how hogan would've handled it.

The boss can go to the locker room end of. It isn't really rhe person who is in it. They don't own it. The company allows them to use it. That's it. End of.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Doesn't matter how hogan would've handled it.
> 
> The boss can go to the locker room end of. It isn't really rhe person who is in it. They don't own it. The company allows them to use it. That's it. End of.


Tony Khan is the boss.

I don’t think ‘EVP’ is an all-access pass. If Punk was receiving medical attention (which at least some accounts suggest he was) then that’s off limits to anyone he doesn’t want there because there are federal laws that protect his medical information … including from his employer. 

As for the EVPs, exactly what are their roles? Kenny’s job as EVP is overseeing video game production, and he definitely wasn’t going into the locker room in that capacity to discuss the game. What are the Bucks’ responsibilities? Does anyone know? Do THEY even know?

And this is speculative, but I’d be more surprised than not if Punk didn’t have a contract that says he reports directly to Khan and doesn’t have to deal with those guys. If that’s the case, then they have zero reason for being there. 

Beyond all that, it’s just stupid for the guys he criticized to go marching down there. They’re obviously not happy. Better to let others approach Punk and they go to Khan and tell him what they’re unhappy about and set up a meeting when things cool down.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Tony Khan is the boss.
> 
> I don’t think ‘EVP’ is an all-access pass. If Punk was receiving medical attention (which at least some accounts suggest he was) then that’s off limits to anyone he doesn’t want there because there are federal laws that protect his medical information … including from his employer.
> 
> As for the EVPs, exactly what are their roles? Kenny’s job as EVP is overseeing video game production, and he definitely wasn’t going into the locker room in that capacity to discuss the game. What are the Bucks’ responsibilities? Does anyone know? Do THEY even know?
> 
> And this is speculative, but I’d be more surprised than not if Punk didn’t have a contract that says he reports directly to Khan and doesn’t have to deal with those guys. If that’s the case, then they have zero reason for being there.
> 
> Beyond all that, *it’s just stupid for the guys he criticized to go marching down there.* They’re obviously not happy. Better to let others approach Punk and they go to Khan and tell him what they’re unhappy about and set up a meeting when things cool down.


You can keep saying this, but if they had the company’s #2/company legal and Christopher Daniels (talent relations) with them, then they are doing exactly what needs to be done when you have an unruly employee that may become a physical problem/threat to other employees.

If Megah is in that room with him and Punk threw the first punch, he is fired in any other job setting. Period. Point blank. Tony Khan enjoying the smell of Punk’s ass may save him, which would open TK up to a lawsuit by the Bucks citing an unsafe work environment.


----------



## sim8

C M Punk spent seven years away from something he truly loved. Professional Wrestling was his passion and he had to walk away due to politics and bullshit from management. He finally finds a place he feels he can trust and come back to doing what he does best. But then management threatens to ruin it again. This time, he ain't walking away. This time, he won't just suffer and take it while doing his job. He spoke out.

I understand if anybody is upset with his actions or his personal decisions but you all have got to try to understand he spent seven years trying to get healthy physically, mentally, spiritually and emotionally, and he'll be damned if he was going to let some fuckers who couldn't even manage a Target ruin pro wrestling for him again.


And to be absolutely clear, I like the Bucks. I like Kenny. I love Punk. I want them all to fucking grow up and do business. But I am still leaning towards being on Punks side. Of course, it all depends on what really happened in that locker room.


----------



## shandcraig

Saintpat said:


> Tony Khan is the boss.
> 
> I don’t think ‘EVP’ is an all-access pass. If Punk was receiving medical attention (which at least some accounts suggest he was) then that’s off limits to anyone he doesn’t want there because there are federal laws that protect his medical information … including from his employer.
> 
> As for the EVPs, exactly what are their roles? Kenny’s job as EVP is overseeing video game production, and he definitely wasn’t going into the locker room in that capacity to discuss the game. What are the Bucks’ responsibilities? Does anyone know? Do THEY even know?
> 
> And this is speculative, but I’d be more surprised than not if Punk didn’t have a contract that says he reports directly to Khan and doesn’t have to deal with those guys. If that’s the case, then they have zero reason for being there.
> 
> Beyond all that, it’s just stupid for the guys he criticized to go marching down there. They’re obviously not happy. Better to let others approach Punk and they go to Khan and tell him what they’re unhappy about and set up a meeting when things cool down.


what is wrong with speaking directly to the person you have a problem with. What you said is double standard. So punky gets to A national TV humiliate his boss and the company and several wrestlers and a supposed real thing? But these people can't walk upto hom to ask what that was about? So stupid. We have no idea why or how the fight broke out off the back, but walking up to someone you have a direct issue with is the right thing. Instead punky had a Cantren ragging selfish fit for the world to see. Even if it was a work it makes the company look stupid and the boss. All we know punky could have been the one that make the fight happen.

To be clear I don't care about anyone involved.


----------



## 3venflow

From Fightful today:

_In what is becoming something of a regularity, All Elite Wrestling held another talent meeting before the AEW Dynamite Grand Slam show.

We're still working to gain details about who spoke at the meeting, but those we heard from in attendance said that it was very positive and effectively served as a pep talk for the roster ahead of a major show. The talent meetings held since All Out have seemed to resonate well with roster and staff that we've spoken to.

A longtime AEW talent that we spoke with said the last three weeks have been much more laid back than how things were in the weeks that led up to AEW All Out. Another veteran claimed that the locker room has been the best over the last three tapings than it's been in quite a while.

One AEW source we spoke used the term "addition by subtraction," but wouldn't specify who they meant specifically in that regard.

We'll work to learn more about the talent meeting and reactions to it, and update this article._


----------



## omaroo

Would be really surprised to see punk and the elite returning. 

For the sake of the locker room atmosphere and going forward they have to make sure to make it less toxic which has been the case for quite some time


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> Tony Khan is the boss.
> 
> I don’t think ‘EVP’ is an all-access pass. If Punk was receiving medical attention (which at least some accounts suggest he was) then that’s off limits to anyone he doesn’t want there because there are federal laws that protect his medical information … including from his employer.
> 
> As for the EVPs, exactly what are their roles? Kenny’s job as EVP is overseeing video game production, and he definitely wasn’t going into the locker room in that capacity to discuss the game. What are the Bucks’ responsibilities? Does anyone know? Do THEY even know?
> 
> And this is speculative, but I’d be more surprised than not if Punk didn’t have a contract that says he reports directly to Khan and doesn’t have to deal with those guys. If that’s the case, then they have zero reason for being there.
> 
> Beyond all that, it’s just stupid for the guys he criticized to go marching down there. They’re obviously not happy. Better to let others approach Punk and they go to Khan and tell him what they’re unhappy about and set up a meeting when things cool down.


They all are the creators of the company and all of them have many stakes in said company.


As for medical attention, if he didn't tell them to get out it doesn't matter
If a doc starts to take care of you in a room and you say nothing it's not one else's fault 
Now if he WAS getting medical attention AND he told them to leave you would have a point


No side claims this. 

A meeting at a later date does nothing. It tells people they can go on a public rant and wait for days for the blow out over it NOT what you want.

They need to show evreyone you CANT do that and it'll be delt with immediately.

As for evp roles Punk even says rhey can't "manage a target" so clearly they have management roles still. Which makes rhem bosses. You don't have to be a boss of talent relations to talk to someone in your company

The boss of ads could also talk to him about thos. It affects the entire company and just is the business of every boss of evrey position


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> They all are the creators of the company and all of them have many stakes in said company.
> 
> 
> As for medical attention, if he didn't tell them to get out it doesn't matter
> If a doc starts to take care of you in a room and you say nothing it's not one else's fault
> Now if he WAS getting medical attention AND he told them to leave you would have a point
> 
> 
> No side claims this.
> 
> A meeting at a later date does nothing. It tells people they can go on a public rant and wait for days for the blow out over it NOT what you want.
> 
> They need to show evreyone you CANT do that and it'll be delt with immediately.
> 
> As for evp roles Punk even says rhey can't "manage a target" so clearly they have management roles still. Which makes rhem bosses. You don't have to be a boss of talent relations to talk to someone in your company
> 
> The boss of ads could also talk to him about thos. It affects the entire company and just is the business of every boss of evrey position


Every boss below the big boss has lanes they need to stay in. The boss of the loading dock doesn’t have free reign to barge into an accountant’s office in another department to accost an employee they’re unhappy with. 

In fact, even the big boss has lanes. Are male EVPs (do they even have any female EVPs since Brandi left?) allowed to walk into the women’s locker room with no notice just because they have titles? I doubt that would be in line with company policy. If someone has a private dressing area, it’s up to them to determine who can come in and when.

As for the medical part, if the EVPs walked in and there was a medical person there … they need to turn right around and march out. Punk doesn’t have to order them to do so to protect his medical privacy.

Tony Khan is the boss. If he has a problem with how CM Punk addresses a press conference where he’s sitting there nodding along and at the end says ‘what a sweetheart’ then of course he can take it up with Punk. But he didn’t seem to have any problem with it at all. So it’s not up to the Target crew to get mad at Punk — they need to take it up with the boss who (a) decided to put the company’s top belt on the guy who is known to be a loose cannon, (b) sat beside him while he said those things without shutting him down or contradicting him, (c) knew something big was coming because he personally told Meltzer and Alvarez and other media members who usually skip the scrum that they definitely needed to be at this one, and (d) talked about what a great guy Punk is on the way out.

If Tony doesn’t have a problem with it — and he expressed no such thing — then those EVPs need to ask the boss for a meeting to discuss it or just grin and take it.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Wrong. Flat out. You’re wrong.
> 
> If they felt they needed to go talk to Punk and ask him to leave, then you absolutely go to a company attorney or representative to do so. The fact you think Punk has freedom to do or say whatever the fuck he wants and shouldn’t ever face the consequences tells me you’re too busy being an emotional fanboy.
> 
> And that last fact becomes more obvious the more you discuss things without ever giving an instance where Punk is in the wrong. I obviously think Punk IS, but if the Bucks burst into his room and without Megah and CD, they are wrong. Simple as that.
> 
> If Megah went willingly with them to discuss things with Punk, then he’s fucked for throwing the first punch. Period.


Nah, Punks entitled to defend himself against a group of people who were furious at him and have just entered his lockeroom without permission.

Also I haven't said Punk shouldn't face consequences ever for the press conference.

I said they should have waited until the next day to speak to him about it and done so with Tony.

Maybe try actually reading my posts.



bdon said:


> Also, it is also very telling how you react to the dirtsheets’ stories about Punk’s version, but you’re goddamn quick to take every fucking story about the Bucks kicking in his door with 6 grown men at face value.
> 
> You’re not being logical here at all.


When have I said I believe the bucks literally kicked the door in lol

You're just making stuff up at this point, again maybe try actually reading my posts lol



kentl said:


> Doesn't matter how hogan would've handled it.
> 
> The boss can go to the locker room end of. It isn't really rhe person who is in it. They don't own it. The company allows them to use it. That's it. End of.


As has been pointed out Tony Khan is the boss not the young bucks.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> Nah, Punks entitled to defend himself against a group of people who were furious at him and have just entered his lockeroom without permission.
> 
> Also I haven't said Punk shouldn't face consequences ever for the press conference.
> 
> I said they should have waited until the next day to speak to him about it and done so with Tony.
> 
> Maybe try actually reading my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> When have I said I believe the bucks literally kicked the door in lol
> 
> You're just making stuff up at this point, again maybe try actually reading my posts lol
> 
> 
> 
> As has been pointed out Tony Khan is the boss not the young bucks.


No, you do not get to just start swinging when someone walks into the door, especially upper management. Throwing the first punch is pretty much a deal breaker, but Megah being with them coming to talk to him is a smoking gun. Period.

IF it went down that way. Megah may have been there imploring them to not go in. Who knows, but only one side seems to have stories changing…


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> No, you do not get to just start swinging when someone walks into the door, especially upper management. Throwing the first punch is pretty much a deal breaker, but Megah being with them coming to talk to him is a smoking gun. Period.
> 
> IF it went down that way. Megah may have been there imploring them to not go in. Who knows, but only one side seems to have stories changing…


You clearly don't understand Megah's job if you think it was ok for her to have gone in willingly and supporting the Bucks.

I mean it shifts the blame from the Bucks to Megah.

Megahs job is to prevent situations from this from occurring, not to encourage them and she is totally screwed if she did anything other than tell the Bucks to wait until they had calmed down, or at least spoken to Tony first.

I have a 1000 times more sympathy for bucks than I do for Megah. They were acting on emotion, I mean what they did was incredibly stupid, but they were acting on emotion. Megah has no excuse.

If Megah told the Bucks anything other than wait until tomorrow and tensions are lower she is deeply and fundamentally incompetent. 

Also the Bucks story has changed just as much as Punk's supposedly has, and we haven't heard from either party directly.


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> Nah, Punks entitled to defend himself against a group of people who were furious at him and have just entered his lockeroom without permission.
> 
> Also I haven't said Punk shouldn't face consequences ever for the press conference.
> 
> I said they should have waited until the next day to speak to him about it and done so with Tony.
> 
> Maybe try actually reading my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> When have I said I believe the bucks literally kicked the door in lol
> 
> You're just making stuff up at this point, again maybe try actually reading my posts lol
> 
> 
> 
> As has been pointed out Tony Khan is the boss not the young bucks.


So why did punk say the evps shouldn't be in a Manger position and couldn't mange a target 

Showing they are mangers and just bosses.

You don't need to be the head ceo to talk to talent other Manger of other positions have the same abilt6 to talk to talent


----------



## Art Vandaley

kentl said:


> So why did punk say the evps shouldn't be in a Manger position and couldn't mange a target
> 
> Showing they are mangers and just bosses.
> 
> You don't need to be the head ceo to talk to talent other Manger of other positions have the same abilt6 to talk to talent


You don't think they should have waited until the next day?

You don't think they should have waited to speak to their boss about it?

If you genuinely think the Bucks attempting a confrontation literally minutes after the conference had ended was a good idea, even after seeing the disastrous results of that terrible decision, I don't know what to say to you.


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> You don't think they should have waited until the next day?
> 
> You don't think they should have waited to speak to their boss about it?
> 
> If you genuinely think the Bucks attempting a confrontation literally minutes after the conference had ended was a good idea, even after seeing the disastrous results of that terrible decision, I don't know what to say to you.


It was disastrous cause of punk. They're not responsible for another full grown man unable to control his emotions 
Both sides claim omega was calm. How up set the bucks were is not known 

End of day, yoy being mad isn't reason for someone not to talk to you and if you can't handle talking immediately then YOUR the problem not the others.

If he had to swing when they just shows he isn't professional to be here.


----------



## Art Vandaley

kentl said:


> How up set the bucks were is not known


Never change wf, please always stay this cooked.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> You clearly don't understand Megah's job if you think it was ok for her to have gone in willingly and supporting the Bucks.
> 
> I mean it shifts the blame from the Bucks to Megah.
> 
> Megahs job is to prevent situations from this from occurring, not to encourage them and she is totally screwed if she did anything other than tell the Bucks to wait until they had calmed down, or at least spoken to Tony first.
> 
> I have a 1000 times more sympathy for bucks than I do for Megah. They were acting on emotion, I mean what they did was incredibly stupid, but they were acting on emotion. Megah has no excuse.
> 
> If Megah told the Bucks anything other than wait until tomorrow and tensions are lower she is deeply and fundamentally incompetent.
> 
> Also the Bucks story has changed just as much as Punk's supposedly has, and we haven't heard from either party directly.


The mf’er was on live NATIONAL television weeks prior daring anyone to come talk to him. Did so again on live streaming. Both times in a threatening manner, though the first could be argued as being part of the show.

You don’t get to walk around making threats in your place of work without consequences. Kids don’t get to make threats at school and remain at school. You don’t get to make threats in government offices and hide in your office.

Once the threats and wild, disruptive behaviors are made, the right thing to do is remove the person from the rest of the worker bees, the other students, etc. That’s protocol, man. I don’t know how you don’t understand this, unless you’re not taking Punk’s threats seriously. Which I can understand that take if you don’t notice TK’s fearful, ”WTF IS GOING on” look that speaks to a man feeling intimidated and in over his head.

You HAVE to remove anyone that is acting that way.


----------



## bdon

Playing Devil’s advocate, what the Bucks did could be construed as unethical. Punk throwing a first punch on the BELIEF that a fight is going to happen is not enough reason to justify getting physical at the work place.

It’s as simple as that.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> The mf’er was on live NATIONAL television weeks prior daring anyone to come talk to him. Did so again on live streaming. Both times in a threatening manner, though the first could be argued as being part of the show.
> 
> You don’t get to walk around making threats in your place of work without consequences. Kids don’t get to make threats at school and remain at school. You don’t get to make threats in government offices and hide in your office.
> 
> Once the threats and wild, disruptive behaviors are made, the right thing to do is remove the person from the rest of the worker bees, the other students, etc. That’s protocol, man. I don’t know how you don’t understand this, unless you’re not taking Punk’s threats seriously. Which I can understand that take if you don’t notice TK’s fearful, ”WTF IS GOING on” look that speaks to a man feeling intimidated and in over his head.
> 
> You HAVE to remove anyone that is acting that way.


I think characterising Punk inviting people to speak to him as a threat because he said it with an angry tone is a stretch. Not crazy or anything, but a stretch.

Also, I've never said no consequences should have followed, I've just said they should have waited a day to deal with it, and with Tony.

If Punk had literally been making threats I'd sympathise more with the notion it had to be dealt with that night.

Asking someone to come speak to you isn't threatening them though.

Like if Punk had said "the Bucks had better watch themselves" or said he was going to go look for them to confront them it'd be different.


----------



## Nothing Finer

If someone comes on you with intent on doing you unjust harm you have the right to strike. That's not a right given by workplaces or governments, it's an inalienable, natural, human right. A god given right if you're into religion.

Any workplace that demands employees stand there and let themselves get pummelled by a gang of executives from the company should be liquidated, and all executives should be disqualified from running any company for at least 10 years.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Nothing Finer said:


> If someone comes on you with intent on doing you unjust harm you have the right to strike. That's not a right given by workplaces or governments, it's an inalienable, natural, human right. A god given right if you're into religion.
> 
> Any workplace that demands employees stand there and let themselves get pummelled by a gang of executives from the company should be liquidated, and all executives should be disqualified from running any company for at least 10 years.


This is definetly the stance under traditional English law.

I got a client found not guilty for assault once under a similar factual scenario.


----------



## kentl

Nothing Finer said:


> If someone comes on you with intent on doing you unjust harm you have the right to strike. That's not a right given by workplaces or governments, it's an inalienable, natural, human right. A god given right if you're into religion.
> 
> Any workplace that demands employees stand there and let themselves get pummelled by a gang of executives from the company should be liquidated, and all executives should be disqualified from running any company for at least 10 years.


Except it's very possible for you to misjudge and assume it's unjust harm. And since he swung first well never know of they did

Assumptions don't work in law nor should they.

They had mutippe other people there who would compromise their "story" why bring them with them why was the legal rep there? 
Punk may of thought he was in danger but that doesn't justify is paranoia 

He doesn't have proof for any thing be just assumes and acts on that assumption


----------



## Nothing Finer

kentl said:


> Except it's very possible for you to misjudge and assume it's unjust harm. And since he swung first well never know of they did
> 
> Assumptions don't work in law nor should they.
> 
> They had mutippe other people there who would compromise their "story" why bring them with them why was the legal rep there?
> Punk may of thought he was in danger but that doesn't justify is paranoia
> 
> He doesn't have proof for any thing be just assumes and acts on that assumption


Yeah, they do. The whole concept of defending oneself in law is based on the facts as one believed them to be. Some jurisdictions require one's belief to be reasonable for an entitlement to defend oneself. Under either standard Punk's actions are totally justified.


----------



## kentl

Nothing Finer said:


> Yeah, they do. The whole concept of defending oneself in law is based on the facts as one believed them to be. Some jurisdictions require one's belief to be reasonable for an entitlement to defend oneself. Under either standard Punk's actions are totally justified.


Reasonable belief.
Believing so.eone is going to attack yoy when the head legal person is there (and possibly brought by then) is not reasonable 
Not justified at all.

It's also reasonable to assume after a huge blow up like that people will come talk to you immediately (lots of people)


----------



## Nothing Finer

kentl said:


> Reasonable belief.
> Believing so.eone is going to attack yoy when the head legal person is there (and possibly brought by then) is not reasonable
> Not justified at all.


Let's be serious, here. These dressing rooms are small, there's one door, he'll see the Bucks and Omega coming in, forcing their way into the dressing room with several other guys. It's extremely unlikely he even knew she was there.

If the legal person was leading the delegation, knocked on the door and Punk answered it then he smacked a Buck when he saw the Buck in the background, yeah, fair enough, Punk's actions were horrendous and he should never work again, but I'd be astonished if that's how it happened.

If that _was_ how it happened, if the Elite made it clear they were coming in peace, if the head of legal saw it and can vouch for them, then the Elite still being suspended is extremely difficult to explain.


----------



## kentl

Nothing Finer said:


> Let's be serious, here. These dressing rooms are small, there's one door, he'll see the Bucks and Omega coming in, forcing their way into the dressing room with several other guys. It's extremely unlikely he even knew she was there.
> 
> If the legal person was leading the delegation, knocked on the door and Punk answered it then he smacked a Buck when he saw the Buck in the background, yeah, fair enough, Punk's actions were horrendous and he should never work again, but I'd be astonished if that's how it happened.
> 
> If that _was_ how it happened, if the Elite made it clear they were coming in peace, if the head of legal saw it and can vouch for them, then the Elite still being suspended is extremely difficult to explain.


Gues what? Quick shoot assumption of danger isn't reasonable.

Swing first before looking around isn't reasonable 

Also both sides say omega was calm. Meaning there was time before punk swung. Meaning far more likely he had time to see evreyone there.

Standard procedure is to suspended all involved in till the end of investigation regardless of what's found in till investigation is completed


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> Gues what? Quick shoot assumption of danger isn't reasonable.
> 
> Swing first before looking around isn't reasonable
> 
> Also both sides say omega was calm. Meaning there was time before punk swung. Meaning far more likely he had time to see evreyone there.
> 
> Standard procedure is to suspended all involved in till the end of investigation regardless of what's found in till investigation is completed


Yep. They all agree Omega was calm, which means they had time to ascertain the situation.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Yep. They all agree Omega was calm, which means they had time to ascertain the situation.


1. Ok this claim that everyone agrees Omega was calm is nonsense. The stories about Omega range from he only entered the locker room to protect the dog to he was slightly less angry than the Bucks.

2. How long do to think it takes to tell the difference between the Bucks, who were apparently furious (and logically would have been) and probably yelling etc, and Omega who wasn't?

3. Could it not have been realised afterwards?

4. Punk didn't punch Omega, he punched the Bucks who had entered his lockeroom without permission while they were furious at him, that is legitimate self defence in the eyes of the law. And remember they're paid significantly less than him, there is no doubt a lot of resentment there on behalf of the Bucks.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> 1. Ok this claim that everyone agrees Omega was calm is nonsense. The stories about Omega range from he only entered the locker room to protect the dog to he was slightly less angry than the Bucks.
> 
> 2. How long do to think it takes to tell the difference between the Bucks, who were apparently furious (and logically would have been) and probably yelling etc, and Omega who wasn't?
> 
> 3. Could it not have been realised afterwards?
> 
> 4. Punk didn't punch Omega, he punched the Bucks who had entered his lockeroom without permission while they were furious at him, that is legitimate self defence in the eyes of the law. And remember they're paid significantly less than him, there is no doubt a lot of resentment there on behalf of the Bucks.


Yes, there is resentment on the Bucks part, but if they didn’t bust in the door, and if Megah was with them then that did not occur, then Punk threw the first punch on someone in management.

We all seem to be torn on assuming whether the Bucks barged into his locker room or not, and whether Megah was with them. Those two facts determine who is right and wrong. Agree?


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> 1. Ok this claim that everyone agrees Omega was calm is nonsense. The stories about Omega range from he only entered the locker room to protect the dog to he was slightly less angry than the Bucks.
> 
> 2. How long do to think it takes to tell the difference between the Bucks, who were apparently furious (and logically would have been) and probably yelling etc, and Omega who wasn't?
> 
> 3. Could it not have been realised afterwards?
> 
> 4. Punk didn't punch Omega, he punched the Bucks who had entered his lockeroom without permission while they were furious at him, that is legitimate self defence in the eyes of the law. And remember they're paid significantly less than him, there is no doubt a lot of resentment there on behalf of the Bucks.


1. These alleged accounts of the All Out brawl from CM Punk & The Elite’s camps are hilariously one-sided
"Interestingly, Fightful’s write-up of this side does say that Omega was initially calm until things got out of hand" form punks side the same story that broke the "kick down the door" story
Show me ANY story at all that's come out thag says anything other then this
They don't, no story from either side has claimed Omega was anything but calm

2. Longer then your idea of him swinging as soon as they came in. 

3. Only if there was ample time for Punk to see evreyone and see the legal officer there. Which goes back to not being reasonable to assume someone who brings leaval guide is there to fight.

4 no it isn't. They had reason to be there. What he said has to be dealt with. They had legal with them.

If I bring a lawyer with me to talk to you at work it doesn't give you reasonable reason to self defense.


Them being paid less doesn't mean they'll undoubtedly going to attack and of that's the logic punk used it isn't reasonable 
Resentment doesn't always = attack. It may in punk mind but that proves again he isn't reasonable.


----------



## DUD

I didn't want any of this to be real because I didn't want to think grown adults working in such a fortunate position would be this pathetic.

Oh well, looks like those who have criticised Punk for the last 20+ years were right.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Yes, there is resentment on the Bucks part, but if they didn’t bust in the door, and if Megah was with them then that did not occur, then Punk threw the first punch on someone in management.
> 
> We all seem to be torn on assuming whether the Bucks barged into his locker room or not, and whether Megah was with them. Those two facts determine who is right and wrong. Agree?


Pretty much, except that Megah willingly going with them would put her in the wrong not Punk.



kentl said:


> 1. These alleged accounts of the All Out brawl from CM Punk & The Elite’s camps are hilariously one-sided
> "Interestingly, Fightful’s write-up of this side does say that Omega was initially calm until things got out of hand" form punks side the same story that broke the "kick down the door" story


Ok the link you linked to is nonsense and I stopped reading your post at that point.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> Pretty much, except that Megah willingly going with them would put her in the wrong not Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the link you linked to is nonsense and I stopped reading your post at that point.


Not if they went there to demand Punk gather his things and leave the premises and/or discipline him and let him know why that won’t be tolerated.

And please don’t act like the SaintPat guy and pretend TK sat there all smiles during Punk’s rant, like he wasn’t visibly scared to speak out of turn.

I’m trying to find some common ground here.


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> Pretty much, except that Megah willingly going with them would put her in the wrong not Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the link you linked to is nonsense and I stopped reading your post at that point.


Except that's the story that put the "bucks forced them selfs in" no other story has that tibit. Funny how you stopped reading huh?


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Not if they went there to demand Punk gather his things and leave the premises and/or discipline him and let him know why that won’t be tolerated.


Problem is they don't have the authority to do any of those things, only Tony does.

If they had that sort of authority they wouldn't be being paid less than Punk is.

Them going to Punks locker room at that point was pretty obviously going to end in a nasty confrontation, considering the mood they and Punk were in.

Good managers don't do things in anger/let themselves be ruled by their emotions.

And I appreciate the attempt at reaching common ground.



kentl said:


> Except that's the story that put the "bucks forced them selfs in" no other story has that tibit. Funny how you stopped reading huh?


According to your link, sure, a nonsense article which purposely misstated Punks version. 

"It is stated that initially, Omega didn't seem as upset as the others, though things quickly spiralled."









CM Punk's Side Of The AEW Story - Young Bucks Kicked Locker Room Door Down?!


A new report gives CM Punk's side of the story following AEW's chaotic post-All Out 2022 fight.




www.google.com.au


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> Problem is they don't have the authority to do any of those things, only Tony does.
> 
> If they had that sort of authority they wouldn't be being paid less than Punk is.
> 
> Them going to Punks locker room at that point was pretty obviously going to end in a nasty confrontation, considering the mood they and Punk were in.
> 
> Good managers don't do things in anger/let themselves be ruled by their emotions.
> 
> And I appreciate the attempt at reaching common ground.


Christopher danials is literally talent relations and literally has the job of firing people. 

How much you get paid doesn't equal anything 

Jhony Ace didn't get paid more then punk. Didn't atop him from sending him a you're fired letter on his weeding day

Good managers are capable of facing people like that without starting fights. They didn't start it. Punk swung first. They had evrey right to talk to him then and there.


----------



## Art Vandaley

kentl said:


> Christopher danials is literally talent relations and literally has the job of firing people.
> 
> How much you get paid doesn't equal anything
> 
> Jhony Ace didn't get paid more then punk. Didn't atop him from sending him a you're fired letter on his weeding day
> 
> Good managers are capable of facing people like that without starting fights. They didn't start it. Punk swung first. They had evrey right to talk to him then and there.


Christopher Daniels doesn't have the authority to fire anybody, neither does Johnny Ace for that matter.

Christopher Daniels can't fire CM Punk.

Johnny Ace could not have fired CM Punk.

Only Tony can and Vince could.

Johnny Ace and Christopher Daniels are just the messenger.

If you think Christopher Daniels has the authority to fire CM Punk you're living in a fantasy world.

The fact that the Bucks couldn't talk to Punk without a fight starting is a sign they aren't good managers (which isn't surprising considering their day job). A good manager would have known to wait until things had calmed down and not acted in anger as the Bucks did.


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> Christopher Daniels doesn't have the authority to fire anybody, neither does Johnny Ace for that matter.
> 
> Christopher Daniels can't fire CM Punk.
> 
> Johnny Ace could not have fired CM Punk.
> 
> Only Tony can and Vince could.
> 
> Johnny Ace and Christopher Daniels are just the messenger.
> 
> If you think Christopher Daniels has the authority to fire CM Punk you're living in a fantasy world.
> 
> The fact that the Bucks couldn't talk to Punk without a fight starting is a sign they aren't good managers (which isn't surprising considering their day job).


They absolutely do have the power to do so.
There have been several times where Vince had to tell talent relations to rehire someone. Been several times where talent relations did x or didn't do x and they lose a wrestler


Vince is way more hands on then khan 
The head guy isn't always the guy who makes the call. Vince was hands on as much as possible so he usually did. That is no where near the norm


----------



## Art Vandaley

kentl said:


> They absolutely do have the power to do so.
> There have been several times where Vince had to tell talent relations to rehire someone. Been several times where talent relations did x or didn't do x and they lose a wrestler
> 
> 
> Vince is way more hands on then khan
> The head guy isn't always the guy who makes the call. Vince was hands on as much as possible so he usually did. That is no where near the norm


As I said, if you think Christopher Daniels has the authority to fire CM Punk, who's probably paid in realm of 10 times the salary, you're living in a fantasy world.


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> As I said, if you think Christopher Daniels has the authority to fire CM Punk, who's probably paid in realm of 10 times the salary, you're living in a fantasy world.


Once again it isn't about pay it's about position 

Just cause someone makes more money doesn't make them untouchable 

Punk made more money. How'd that turn out for him?


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> Christopher Daniels doesn't have the authority to fire anybody, neither does Johnny Ace for that matter.
> 
> Christopher Daniels can't fire CM Punk.
> 
> Johnny Ace could not have fired CM Punk.
> 
> Only Tony can and Vince could.
> 
> Johnny Ace and Christopher Daniels are just the messenger.
> 
> If you think Christopher Daniels has the authority to fire CM Punk you're living in a fantasy world.
> 
> The fact that the Bucks couldn't talk to Punk without a fight starting is a sign they aren't good managers (which isn't surprising considering their day job). A good manager would have known to wait until things had calmed down and not acted in anger as the Bucks did.


I can assure you, I run a tight ship. I am paid well to manage grown men. I would have handled things the same way they did, and yes, Megah going with them is how you handle a situation that requires someone being immediately disciplined and asked to leave the building in an effort to prevent something happening between Punk and the contracted talent: those in managerial roles assume the risk of things getting physical as a means to not have regular employees possibly catching hands.

Whether it is Megah, whoever is Head of Talent Relations, or TK himself, the Bucks are acting as managers and requesting others in salaried management positions to come with them to discipline an unruly employee.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Once again it isn't about pay it's about position
> 
> Just cause someone makes more money doesn't make them untouchable
> 
> Punk made more money. How'd that turn out for him?


Being director of talent relations doesn’t give Christopher Daniels the power to nullify multi-million dollar contracts.

He’s in charge of relating with talent, the management mouthpiece who talks to them and listens to them and reports back. And I’m sure he does some scouting. That doesn’t mean he can tear up contracts — Tony Khan makes those decisions.


----------



## IronMan8

The weird thing is how Bobby Fish kicked out of Punk's finisher in September/October last year. It doesn't make sense in context of the rest of the story, since it happened while Colt was still appearing on Dynamite with Dark Order, and months before any other whispers of issues with Punk began.

What did Punk do behind he scenes when he first arrived to justify being sabotaged on TV just a month into his run?

That's the biggest question mark in this story, and it's open to be interpreted either way.


----------



## IronMan8

Here's something interesting about Punk's run that hasn't got much attention yet.

His first couple of matches were:

Darby Allin (All Out)
Powerhouse Hobbs (Rampage)
Daniel Garcia (Rampage)
...then his first match on Dynamite was against Bobby Fish on October 27, who kicked out of his finisher.

Press pause right there. He wrestled Eddie Kingston with a 2-week build at the PPV, and after that...

Punk exclusively wrestled Cody's part of the locker room for the next 6 months.

Yep.

His first match with someone from outside the "Cody locker room" was John Silver in May for the build to his PPV match against Hangman.

CM Punk was sabotaged by the Elite's circle in match #4, and since then he exclusively wrestled Cody's people until he decided to take the title from Hangman.

Not sure if any of the dirtsheets have made that connection yet, but there you go


----------



## Saintpat

IronMan8 said:


> Here's something interesting about Punk's run that hasn't got much attention yet.
> 
> His first couple of matches were:
> 
> Darby Allin (All Out)
> Powerhouse Hobbs (Rampage)
> Daniel Garcia (Rampage)
> ...then his first match on Dynamite was against Bobby Fish on October 27, who kicked out of his finisher.
> 
> Press pause right there. He wrestled Eddie Kingston with a 2-week build at the PPV, and after that...
> 
> Punk exclusively wrestled Cody's part of the locker room for the next 6 months.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> His first match with someone from outside the "Cody locker room" was John Silver in May for the build to his PPV match against Hangman.
> 
> CM Punk was sabotaged by the Elite's circle in match #4, and since then he exclusively wrestled Cody's people until he decided to take the title from Hangman.
> 
> Not sure if any of the dirtsheets have made that connection yet, but there you go


This sounds like something we’ll learn more about when Punk does his first shoot after his AEW time is over.


----------



## Nothing Finer

IronMan8 said:


> The weird thing is how Bobby Fish kicked out of Punk's finisher in September/October last year. It doesn't make sense in context of the rest of the story, since it happened while Colt was still appearing on Dynamite with Dark Order, and months before any other whispers of issues with Punk began.
> 
> What did Punk do behind he scenes when he first arrived to justify being sabotaged on TV just a month into his run?
> 
> That's the biggest question mark in this story, and it's open to be interpreted either way.


If he had done _anything_ to justify it we would have heard about it, 100%. If the Elite were leaking stuff that Punk didn't do to make him look bad you can bet your ass they'd have leaked anything he did do. If we didn't hear about it at the time we'd certainly have heard about it now.

The issue they had with Punk is plain as day. He was a star coming in at the top, pushing them and their friends down the card. They were the guys who started the promotion, they were Tony Khan's top guys, and then suddenly they weren't any more.


----------



## kentl

Nothing Finer said:


> If he had done _anything_ to justify it we would have heard about it, 100%. If the Elite were leaking stuff that Punk didn't do to make him look bad you can bet your ass they'd have leaked anything he did do. If we didn't hear about it at the time we'd certainly have heard about it now.
> 
> The issue they had with Punk is plain as day. He was a star coming in at the top, pushing them and their friends down the card. They were the guys who started the promotion, they were Tony Khan's top guys, and then suddenly they weren't any more.


So if it's on punks side we would've heard about it

But if it's against punk the fact no one else but punk claims it doesn't matter... funny how that works

If bucks are such an issue backstage where is the decade plus of people saying how they are backstage? Punk has that.


----------



## Nothing Finer

kentl said:


> So if it's on punks side we would've heard about it
> 
> But if it's against punk the fact no one else but punk claims it doesn't matter... funny how that works
> 
> If bucks are such an issue backstage where is the decade plus of people saying how they are backstage? Punk has that.


If Punk had done something to piss people off, to the extent of making what happened with Bobby Fish happen, we'd have heard about it. We know the Elite have a great relationship with the dirt sheets. Why would they be covering for him? Especially now.

I don't know what that second paragraph means.

I don't think they've _been_ an issue backstage for ten years. They obviously are an issue now or else they wouldn't have been suspended.


----------



## Not Lying

IronMan8 said:


> Here's something interesting about Punk's run that hasn't got much attention yet.
> 
> His first couple of matches were:
> 
> Darby Allin (All Out)
> Powerhouse Hobbs (Rampage)
> Daniel Garcia (Rampage)
> ...then his first match on Dynamite was against Bobby Fish on October 27, who kicked out of his finisher.
> 
> Press pause right there. He wrestled Eddie Kingston with a 2-week build at the PPV, and after that...
> 
> Punk exclusively wrestled Cody's part of the locker room for the next 6 months.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> His first match with someone from outside the "Cody locker room" was John Silver in May for the build to his PPV match against Hangman.
> 
> CM Punk was sabotaged by the Elite's circle in match #4, and since then he exclusively wrestled Cody's people until he decided to take the title from Hangman.
> 
> Not sure if any of the dirtsheets have made that connection yet, but there you go


His justification was that Punk took long to cover. What a stupid fish.

Good point though. Because even if that’s true, NO WAY he’d have done that if he didn’t feel protected by his friends who probably fed shit to him before the Punk match.
A real star came in and his segments were better than theirs and they sabotaged him.

I don’t care anymore if Punk leaves, he’s working with kids and that’s not cool. I hope TK realizes now what a stupid mistake it was to have these assholes his EVPs.

i hope he fires them.
Watch them be hypocrytes and go to WWE and not do the stupid shit they do every week.


----------



## kentl

Nothing Finer said:


> If Punk had done something to piss people off, to the extent of making what happened with Bobby Fish happen, we'd have heard about it. We know the Elite have a great relationship with the dirt sheets. Why would they be covering for him? Especially now.
> 
> I don't know what that second paragraph means.
> 
> I don't think they've _been_ an issue backstage for ten years. They obviously are an issue now or else they wouldn't have been suspended.


All involved in. Fight are suspended in till completions of investigation that's standard procedure 

The 2nd paragraph is wrestlers do shoot interviews all the time out side of dirtsheets. 

Punk is a proven issue the bucks are not you say the dirt sheets have their back... so what proof do ypy have they are the issue? Literally just punk saying this

Yet youre will g to belive anything that came form the dirtsheets that helps punk (kick down door etc)

We didn't hear anything about this in till AFTER punk spoke on an off hand comment form a promo months ago. 800k

No one was talking about it. They were keeping it in house. Then punk goes and makes it clear there is issues. (When page did it evryeone took it as just a worked comment for their feud)

No dirt sheets reported issues till after that. Showing your idea "we would've heard it" isn't ture


----------



## Nothing Finer

kentl said:


> All involved in. Fight are suspended in till completions of investigation that's standard procedure
> 
> The 2nd paragraph is wrestlers do shoot interviews all the time out side of dirtsheets.
> 
> Punk is a proven issue the bucks are not you say the dirt sheets have their back... so what proof do ypy have they are the issue? Literally just punk saying this
> 
> Yet youre will g to belive anything that came form the dirtsheets that helps punk (kick down door etc)
> 
> We didn't hear anything about this in till AFTER punk spoke on an off hand comment form a promo months ago. 800k
> 
> No one was talking about it. They were keeping it in house. Then punk goes and makes it clear there is issues. (When page did it evryeone took it as just a worked comment for their feud)
> 
> No dirt sheets reported issues till after that. Showing your idea "we would've heard it" isn't ture


Their signature move is called the Meltzer Driver FFS, of course they have a good relationship with dirt sheets.

If what Punk said wasn't true don't you think they'd have told the dirt sheets?

What I believe from dirt sheets on the incident isn't based on what helps Punk. I believe that a large number of Elite or Elite aligned guys turned up at Punk's dressing room, with the Elite angry at Punk for what he'd said. That's obviously true which is why they were all suspended. 

I believe that Punk, faced with a large number of angry men, feared for his safety and started swinging. Punk fearing for his safety is not based on any dirt sheets, it's common sense.


----------



## kentl

Nothing Finer said:


> Their signature move is called the Meltzer Driver FFS, of course they have a good relationship with dirt sheets.
> 
> If what Punk said wasn't true don't you think they'd have told the dirt sheets?
> 
> What I believe from dirt sheets on the incident isn't based on what helps Punk. I believe that a large number of Elite or Elite aligned guys turned up at Punk's dressing room, with the Elite angry at Punk for what he'd said. That's obviously true which is why they were all suspended.
> 
> I believe that Punk, faced with a large number of angry men, feared for his safety and started swinging. Punk fearing for his safety is not based on any dirt sheets, it's common sense.


Plenty of wrestlers name their moves after things as a joke and many other reasons 

Hell brock named rhe f5 the verdict in NJPW when he was in court with wwe.

The bucks up in till punk have NOT been spilling backstage stuff hand over foot. Suddenly punk comes around and it's impossible for them not to tell the dirt sheets noting?

I don't belive the info came from the bucks, again they have no history with anyone else. Pages pro o was done months before with no info leaked. 

But why do you belive that? That's not obviously true. Show me one job where standard procedure is not suspended all involved in till completion of investigation?


----------



## 3venflow

IronMan8 said:


> Here's something interesting about Punk's run that hasn't got much attention yet.
> 
> His first couple of matches were:
> 
> Darby Allin (All Out)
> Powerhouse Hobbs (Rampage)
> Daniel Garcia (Rampage)
> ...then his first match on Dynamite was against Bobby Fish on October 27, who kicked out of his finisher.
> 
> Press pause right there. He wrestled Eddie Kingston with a 2-week build at the PPV, and after that...
> 
> Punk exclusively wrestled Cody's part of the locker room for the next 6 months.


You mean he went into a four-month feud with MJF right after Kingston? Literally on the next edition of Dynamite he interrupted MJF's promo, beginning their story.

If MJF counts as 'Cody's locker room', then yeah, but this was the hottest program in the company from the post-Full Gear edition of Dynamite in mid-November until Revolution in March. And a feud everyone wanted to see. When he beat QT, the feud with MJF had begun and MJF was on commentary. The way you've painted it makes it sound like he went from Kingston to a bunch of nothing until winning the world title. When he went into an AMAZING feud with MJF (beating Pinnacle's Wardlow and squashing Spears in the process), then spent a while making challenges on Twitter to climb the rankings, answered by Penta and Dustin, before being given the world title.

He has nothing to complain about in terms of his booking. No one has been booked as strongly as him besides Moxley. They literally interim'd their world title for three months so he could get healthy and then win it again... only to get injured again and go off the rails in the All Out scrum.


----------



## RiverFenix

^ I think the point was he was separated from Elite/Friends of the Elite - he entered the Codyverse, probably by choice as much like Cody he could write his own stuff and not have EVP's fingers in all of it. I'd be willing to bet Tony decided it was time to put title on Punk and had Page jobbing to Punk and Elite not happy about it. Hence Adam Page throwing in that Cabana stuff for no reason.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Plenty of wrestlers name their moves after things as a joke and many other reasons
> 
> Hell brock named rhe f5 the verdict in NJPW when he was in court with wwe.
> 
> The bucks up in till punk have NOT been spilling backstage stuff hand over foot. Suddenly punk comes around and it's impossible for them not to tell the dirt sheets noting?
> 
> I don't belive the info came from the bucks, again they have no history with anyone else. Pages pro o was done months before with no info leaked.
> 
> But why do you belive that? That's not obviously true. Show me one job where standard procedure is not suspended all involved in till completion of investigation?


First, how do we know the Bucks weren’t leaking info to dirtsheets before Punk arrived? The dirtsheets have certainly reported on AEW using unnamed sources so we don’t know who provided info about what.

Second, another poster (my apologies, I forget who) brought this up: Multiple dirtsheets reported that Punk was behind Tony’s original decision to not renew Colt (whether true or not) and linked him to Colt being shuttered off to ROH (true or not) when Tony did re-sign him.

They ALSO reported it was Nick Jackson who intervened and persuaded Tony to renew Colt. Now, outside of Tony and Nick and Megha (who seems to be in charge of contracts) … who would know that part of the story? Are we to assume Nick went to Tony in front of a room full of people to talk about this? I’d think only a very few people would know that, and it had to be one of those people who leaked it. So it’s Tony or legal counsel (seems unlikely on either front) OR it’s the Bucks or some of their buddies that they told that too … in which case they’d probably know exactly who leaked it or know it was one of these few people. I don’t think some Dark jobber would know that because … how would they?


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> First, how do we know the Bucks weren’t leaking info to dirtsheets before Punk arrived? The dirtsheets have certainly reported on AEW using unnamed sources so we don’t know who provided info about what.
> 
> Second, another poster (my apologies, I forget who) brought this up: Multiple dirtsheets reported that Punk was behind Tony’s original decision to not renew Colt (whether true or not) and linked him to Colt being shuttered off to ROH (true or not) when Tony did re-sign him.
> 
> They ALSO reported it was Nick Jackson who intervened and persuaded Tony to renew Colt. Now, outside of Tony and Nick and Megha (who seems to be in charge of contracts) … who would know that part of the story? Are we to assume Nick went to Tony in front of a room full of people to talk about this? I’d think only a very few people would know that, and it had to be one of those people who leaked it. So it’s Tony or legal counsel (seems unlikely on either front) OR it’s the Bucks or some of their buddies that they told that too … in which case they’d probably know exactly who leaked it or know it was one of these few people. I don’t think some Dark jobber would know that because … how would they?


Becuse before punk arrived show me how much bad stuff was being leaked about aew?


Well where do the rumours x signed a contract, didn't sign a contract or any other number combination come form?

They get told these things all the time and often can be right or wrong

It's RUMOUR something that the bucks wouldn't have to use. They'd have actual knowledge of the situation 

He'll khan even said it wasn't true. Showing it most likely wasn't someone who was in the know spreading the rumor.

These types of rumours happen in wwe. Happened in impact. The bucks were not there (for the most part) so why does this time have to be the bucks. Such rumours always happen in the dirt sheets. It could be anyone zero reason to assume it has to be the bucks when such rumours are speculated backstage in all promotions and people talk to dirt sheets.

The dirt sheets said it wasn't them.


----------



## 3venflow

RiverFenix said:


> ^ I think the point was he was separated from Elite/Friends of the Elite - he entered the Codyverse, probably by choice as much like Cody he could write his own stuff and not have EVP's fingers in all of it. I'd be willing to bet Tony decided it was time to put title on Punk and had Page jobbing to Punk and Elite not happy about it. Hence Adam Page throwing in that Cabana stuff for no reason.


But after MJF, his next major program was with an Elite member. He had no reason to cross paths with the Elite while he was feuding with MJF. Plus, Omega was injured anyway. So it's not like he had all these opportunities to feud with the Elite on-screen, especially when there wasn't much left of the Elite on TV at the time.


----------



## Ernie D

Wouldn't someone's authority to FIRE be included in their own contract and job description.......under DUTIES and RESPONSIBILITIES etc?


----------



## kentl

Ernie D said:


> Wouldn't someone's authority to FIRE be included in their own contract and job description.......under DUTIES and RESPONSIBILITIES etc?


Except you can get promoted as Christopher danials did to talent relations.

Most promotions don't come with a new contract just new responsibilities


----------



## Ernie D

kentl said:


> Except you can get promoted as Christopher danials did to talent relations.
> 
> Most promotions don't come with a new contract just new responsibilities


Appreciate your response Kentland.

Here's a quick example of my angle regarding part of this discussion: Khan approaches Danielson about becoming the DIRECTOR/MANAGER (whatever the Job Title is) of TALENT RELATIONS. Danielson says "I'll do it, but I want the authority to FIRE talent." Khan agrees, and that is added to the positions DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES. 

Lol, I am in no way suggesting or even believing that Danielson fired Punk, but I think that if He (or anyone else) had that language in their job description he could have.


----------



## Ernie D

Just noticed that kentl posted as Kentland. Sorry about that!


----------



## Nothing Finer

Ernie D said:


> Appreciate your response Kentland.
> 
> Here's a quick example of my angle regarding part of this discussion: Khan approaches Danielson about becoming the DIRECTOR/MANAGER (whatever the Job Title is) of TALENT RELATIONS. Danielson says "I'll do it, but I want the authority to FIRE talent." Khan agrees, and that is added to the positions DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES.
> 
> Lol, I am in no way suggesting or even believing that Danielson fired Punk, but I think that if He (or anyone else) had that language in their job description he could have.


You're not living in the real world. Nobody is given the authority to fire multi-million dollar talents without approval from the highest level. It wouldn't be added to the contracts.


----------



## Ernie D

Well, you certainly seem certain.


----------



## bdon

Nothing Finer said:


> Their signature move is called the Meltzer Driver FFS, of course they have a good relationship with dirt sheets.
> 
> If what Punk said wasn't true don't you think they'd have told the dirt sheets?
> 
> What I believe from dirt sheets on the incident isn't based on what helps Punk. I believe that a large number of Elite or Elite aligned guys turned up at Punk's dressing room, with the Elite angry at Punk for what he'd said. That's obviously true which is why they were all suspended.
> 
> I believe that Punk, faced with a large number of angry men, feared for his safety and started swinging. *Punk fearing for his safety is not based on any dirt sheets, it's common sense.*


Bullshit. If Megah is there and Christopher Daniels, then Punk just threw a punch with a goddamn company attorney present. How fucking dangerous a situation is that? If Nash’s rumors are true that Punk punched Matt Jackson in the back of the head, then how much fucking danger could Punk be in that he was able to sneak Matt Jackson in the back of the goddamn head?


----------



## IronMan8

3venflow said:


> You mean he went into a four-month feud with MJF right after Kingston? Literally on the next edition of Dynamite he interrupted MJF's promo, beginning their story.
> 
> If MJF counts as 'Cody's locker room', then yeah, but this was the hottest program in the company from the post-Full Gear edition of Dynamite in mid-November until Revolution in March. And a feud everyone wanted to see. When he beat QT, the feud with MJF had begun and MJF was on commentary. The way you've painted it makes it sound like he went from Kingston to a bunch of nothing until winning the world title. When he went into an AMAZING feud with MJF (beating Pinnacle's Wardlow and squashing Spears in the process), then spent a while making challenges on Twitter to climb the rankings, answered by Penta and Dustin, before being given the world title.
> 
> He has nothing to complain about in terms of his booking. No one has been booked as strongly as him besides Moxley. They literally interim'd their world title for three months so he could get healthy and then win it again... only to get injured again and go off the rails in the All Out scrum.


Punk wrestled a lot of non-storyline guys during that time.

You can read his list of matches for yourself on AEWresults.com

I've been invested in everything the Bucks and co have done since before I'd even seen a full CM Punk match (since I stopped watching wrestling just before the Cena era) so I'm definitely more biased towards the Elite if I'm not being objective.

I just found it unusual that Punk went from Bobby Fish - where his opponent went into business for himself - to 6 solid months of random matches with Cody's guys before he takes the title off Hangman (my fav wrestler btw), where someone went into business for himself a second time on-air. An apology was made to Punk, but anti-Punk rumours emerged in the following weeks. 

I have to be objective here.

All things considered, I believe the most likely trigger of this drama was the Elite and friends repeatedly sabotaging Punk overtly and covertly in part because of their friendship with Colt.

Are you familiar with the backstory behind the event that Scott Hall said killed WCW?


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> Punk wrestled a lot of non-storyline guys during that time.
> 
> You can read his list of matches for yourself on AEWresults.com
> 
> I've been invested in everything the Bucks and co have done since before I'd even seen a full CM Punk match (since I stopped watching wrestling just before the Cena era) so I'm definitely more biased towards the Elite if I'm not being objective.
> 
> I just found it unusual that Punk went from Bobby Fish - where his opponent went into business for himself - to 6 solid months of random matches with Cody's guys before he takes the title off Hangman (my fav wrestler btw), where someone went into business for himself a second time on-air. An apology was made to Punk, but anti-Punk rumours emerged in the following weeks.
> 
> I have to be objective here.
> 
> All things considered, I believe the most likely trigger of this drama was the Elite and friends repeatedly sabotaging Punk overtly and covertly in part because of their friendship with Colt.
> 
> Are you familiar with the backstory behind the event that Scott Hall said killed WCW?


I don’t believe Bobby Fish did that with anyone’s intent, other than his own bullshit. It also requires a large reach to assume who are “Bucks guys”. Didn’t Punk wrestle Penta in this stretch as well? He and Fenix are most certainly “Buck guys.”


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> Punk wrestled a lot of non-storyline guys during that time.
> 
> You can read his list of matches for yourself on AEWresults.com
> 
> I've been invested in everything the Bucks and co have done since before I'd even seen a full CM Punk match (since I stopped watching wrestling just before the Cena era) so I'm definitely more biased towards the Elite if I'm not being objective.
> 
> I just found it unusual that Punk went from Bobby Fish - where his opponent went into business for himself - to 6 solid months of random matches with Cody's guys before he takes the title off Hangman (my fav wrestler btw), where someone went into business for himself a second time on-air. An apology was made to Punk, but anti-Punk rumours emerged in the following weeks.
> 
> I have to be objective here.
> 
> All things considered, I believe the most likely trigger of this drama was the Elite and friends repeatedly sabotaging Punk overtly and covertly in part because of their friendship with Colt.
> 
> Are you familiar with the backstory behind the event that Scott Hall said killed WCW?


Furthermore, he wrestled all of 3 matches before starting a 4 month long series of matches with MJF’s faction that began with Sting and Darby Allin in trios vs MJFTR. One of those matches was with Lee Moriarty that saw MJF get involved. The remaining two matches were QT Marshall and Eddie Kingston.

Between MJF and Page, Punk wrestled all of 4 matches before facing Page. 2 of those 4 matches were against John Silver and Pentagon, two guys clearly on Team Bucks.

You’re reaching here, bro, and I usually find your deep thinking ways insightful. This is one instance where you’re just overthinking.


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> Furthermore, he wrestled all of 3 matches before starting a 4 month long series of matches with MJF’s faction that began with Sting and Darby Allin in trios vs MJFTR. One of those matches was with Lee Moriarty that saw MJF get involved. The remaining two matches were QT Marshall and Eddie Kingston.
> 
> Between MJF and Page, Punk wrestled all of 4 matches before facing Page. 2 of those 4 matches were against John Silver and Pentagon, two guys clearly on Team Bucks.
> 
> You’re reaching here, bro, and I usually find your deep thinking ways insightful. This is one instance where you’re just overthinking.


October 27 - Bobby Fish

May 11 - John Silver

That's 6 and a half months, but you're right, I missed Penta on April 13, which would technically bring it down to 5 and a half months. Penta wouldn't be politically threatening anyway given the language barrier

After the Hangman match, the first thing Punk did was team up with FTR... it's like he wanted to surround himself with anti-Elite as protection

None of that proves anything in isolation, and they could all be explained by coincidences / personal working preferences / or intentional long-term storytelling building to a big feud, but in sum, it does smell like early smoke to a fire

If I see anything that contradicts this theory I'll be the first to reject it

WCW had a similar situation, with Elite = NWO


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> October 27 - Bobby Fish
> 
> May 11 - John Silver
> 
> That's 6 and a half months, but you're right, I missed Penta on April 13, which would technically bring it down to 5 and a half months. Penta wouldn't be politically threatening anyway given the language barrier
> 
> After the Hangman match, the first thing Punk did was team up with FTR... it's like he wanted to surround himself with anti-Elite as protection
> 
> None of that proves anything in isolation, and they could all be explained by coincidences / personal working preferences / or intentional long-term storytelling building to a big feud, but in sum, it does smell like early smoke to a fire
> 
> If I see anything that contradicts this theory I'll be the first to reject it
> 
> WCW had a similar situation, with Elite = NWO


Dude, he spent 4 months with MJF. Lol

But if you want to get technical, go look at Cody’s last promo where all he does is throw thinly-veiled shots at Punk and Tony Khan, which would place him directly with Team Buck.


----------



## Stadhart

Thinking about this - how times have changed. Even football in England has as it used to be owners and managers having players up against walls if they deserved it (I support a non league football team and know of an owner forcing a player taking the piss just collecting his money the club couldn't afford to leave by those methods)

I'm not saying that is right but wrestling is violent - Punk ran his mouth off and there were consequences. And going through this thread and the "news" websites - Punk was always a short term thing but The Elite have put up some of the best matches in the company's short history (the tag team title match between The Bucks and Omage/Page springs to mind) and will be around forever

Wrestling is a soap opera at times but I would take The Elite over Punk a million times over. The bloke is a washout and trouble just follows him wherever he goes


----------



## Boldgerg

It'll all blow over eventually one way or another and they'll all be back. The Elite first then Punk once he's healed up... Again.

That's my prediction.


----------



## Nothing Finer

bdon said:


> Bullshit. If Megah is there and Christopher Daniels, then Punk just threw a punch with a goddamn company attorney present. How fucking dangerous a situation is that? If Nash’s rumors are true that Punk punched Matt Jackson in the back of the head, then how much fucking danger could Punk be in that he was able to sneak Matt Jackson in the back of the goddamn head?


If Punk threw a punch unprovoked at an EVP with a company attorney present he would have been fired and the EVPs wouldn't have been stripped of their wrestling titles.


----------



## kentl

Nothing Finer said:


> If Punk threw a punch unprovoked at an EVP with a company attorney present he would have been fired and the EVPs wouldn't have been stripped of their wrestling titles.


Not how things work. All work place things must be investigation and all involved suspended in till completions


----------



## bdon

Nothing Finer said:


> If Punk threw a punch unprovoked at an EVP with a company attorney present he would have been fired and the EVPs wouldn't have been stripped of their wrestling titles.


Not when a lawsuit is coming…


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> Dude, he spent 4 months with MJF. Lol
> 
> But if you want to get technical, go look at Cody’s last promo where all he does is throw thinly-veiled shots at Punk and Tony Khan, which would place him directly with Team Buck.


He wrestled 13 matches in between that Fish and Silver 6-month period of time, of which 3 involved MJF directly.

As for Cody's promo, remember Punk's reply to Hangman "what you created was built with the lumber of trees that I chopped down" - that ties in perfectly as a rebuttal to what Cody said. Hangman caught him off guard, and Punk pulled out a heavily rehearsed response. 

You know how Cody likes to workshop his promos? We know Punk was working with QT and others in the month before Cody cut the Punk promo. The timing adds up.

It suggests Punk and Cody may have been brainstorming together backstage regarding a future program they wanted to have.

Could just be a coincidence of course.

But the main points of suspicion for me is the Fish kick out (how does a pro veteran ever kick out of the top guy's finisher by accident?) and explaining the motivation for Punk to retaliate to anywhere near the extent he did. 

Imagine the Elite hearing Colt describe the lawsuit situation to them before Punk arrived. Then they see Colt disappear from TV just a few months after the huge Hangman / DO storyline against the Elite (that awesome Elite Squad episode entrance had Colt). It was literally Omega/Bucks/Hangman/Colt Cabana just before Punk arrived. 

Maybe it's like NWO checking out when Waltman was fired?


----------



## Saintpat

Stadhart said:


> Thinking about this - how times have changed. Even football in England has as it used to be owners and managers having players up against walls if they deserved it (I support a non league football team and know of an owner forcing a player taking the piss just collecting his money the club couldn't afford to leave by those methods)
> 
> I'm not saying that is right but wrestling is violent - Punk ran his mouth off and there were consequences. And going through this thread and the "news" websites - Punk was always a short term thing but The Elite have put up some of the best matches in the company's short history (the tag team title match between The Bucks and Omage/Page springs to mind) and will be around forever
> 
> Wrestling is a soap opera at times but I would take The Elite over Punk a million times over. The bloke is a washout and trouble just follows him wherever he goes


The ‘putting them up against a wall’ thing reminded me of a wrestling story I either read or heard in a shoot interview about Kane.

Someone young/new was working their first match with Kane, I think on a house show. They got back to the locker room and Kane stalked up and put his hands on the guy and lifted him off his feet and pinned him to a wall.

“Don’t you EVER do that again,” Kane said.

The guy had no idea what he’d done.

Kane explained he did a high spot of some sort that was too risky/dangerous.

“So I’m telling you now, don’t you EVER do that again … you could hurt yourself.”

And gently set him back down on his feet.

Wrestling could use some more of that kind of tough love.


----------



## Nothing Finer

kentl said:


> Not how things work. All work place things must be investigation and all involved suspended in till completions


Why is the investigation taking this long if there are 6+ people on the Bucks' side including the head of legal who saw what happened?

Let's be serious, if Punk had attacked the Bucks unprovoked he would have been fired immediately.


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> He wrestled 13 matches in between that Fish and Silver 6-month period of time, of which 3 involved MJF directly.
> 
> As for Cody's promo, remember Punk's reply to Hangman "what you created was built with the lumber of trees that I chopped down" - that ties in perfectly as a rebuttal to what Cody said. Hangman caught him off guard, and Punk pulled out a heavily rehearsed response.
> 
> You know how Cody likes to workshop his promos? We know Punk was working with QT and others in the month before Cody cut the Punk promo. The timing adds up.
> 
> It suggests Punk and Cody may have been brainstorming together backstage regarding a future program they wanted to have.
> 
> Could just be a coincidence of course.
> 
> But the main points of suspicion for me is the Fish kick out (how does a pro veteran ever kick out of the top guy's finisher by accident?) and explaining the motivation for Punk to retaliate to anywhere near the extent he did.
> 
> Imagine the Elite hearing Colt describe the lawsuit situation to them before Punk arrived. Then they see Colt disappear from TV just a few months after the huge Hangman / DO storyline against the Elite (that awesome Elite Squad episode entrance had Colt). It was literally Omega/Bucks/Hangman/Colt Cabana just before Punk arrived.
> 
> Maybe it's like NWO checking out when Waltman was fired?


3 directly involved MJF. 7 were not linked in any way to the MJF feud. Do the math and don’t try to get cute by only showing the matches that directly involved MJF. You’re trying to be disingenuous now.


----------



## kentl

Nothing Finer said:


> Why is the investigation taking this long if there are 6+ people on the Bucks' side including the head of legal who saw what happened?


Becuse a 3rd party is investigating and it isn't impossible for 6 people to lie.

It takes time. Who is still suspended has no effect on anything.
Once their done then we'll see what happens.


----------



## Saintpat

Nothing Finer said:


> Why is the investigation taking this long if there are 6+ people on the Bucks' side including the head of legal who saw what happened?
> 
> Let's be serious, if Punk had attacked the Bucks unprovoked he would have been fired immediately.


I’ll keep saying it. There’s more that we don’t know than what we do know.

If Megha at any point told the EVPs to not go into the locker room or to let her handle it, they went against advice of company legal counsel and that opens up a can of worms (imagine what a witness she’d make for Punk if she testified that if he sued) — it also would I have to think be cause for immediate firing or at least being stripped of their EVP status.

Punk can have thrown the first punch and be on the hook for that, but that doesn’t mean everything the other side did is right and good and they have no culpability and handled themselves as Boy Scouts. And as EVPs, like it or not, they’re going to be held to a high standard of conduct.

Even so much as one of the Jacksons raising his voice and saying they’re going to (or ought to) kick Punk’s ass would be management creating a threatening and unsafe work environment, which legally translates to the company creating an unsafe workplace. That’s serious stuff.

What’s taking so long on Punk’s end may be simply negotiating the severance. Tony got an NDA from Cody and I imagine he wants one here. To get that, he’s going to have to pay for it — and Punk knows that. I firmly believe Tony doesn’t want a lawsuit because that would bring AEW finances to light through discovery and who knows what else … and he danged sure doesn’t want Punk doing tell-all shoot interviews where he runs down the company and perhaps tells the world what he thinks of Tony as a CEO and other things he may know about backstage.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> If Megha at any point told the EVPs to not go into the locker room or to let her handle it, they went against advice of company legal counsel and that opens up a can of worms (imagine what a witness she’d make for Punk if she testified that if he sued) — it also would I have to think be cause for immediate firing or at least being stripped of their EVP status.
> 
> Punk can have thrown the first punch and be on the hook for that, but that doesn’t mean everything the other side did is right and good and they have no culpability and handled themselves as Boy Scouts. And as EVPs, like it or not, they’re going to be held to a high standard of conduct.
> 
> Even so much as one of the Jacksons raising his voice and saying they’re going to (or ought to) kick Punk’s ass would be management *creating a threatening and unsafe work environment, which legally translates to the company creating an unsafe workplace. That’s serious stuff.*


Now you’re starting to see my point about Punk’s tirade, and I also agree if the Bucks went against her advice to NOT go in there, it should be cause for immnediate firing. 

So, to steal a line from those firmly on Team Punk, “if they did that, wHy HaVeN’t ThEy BeEn FiReD YeT?”


----------



## hybrid92_

CM Punk was unprofessional doing what he did but hangman page caused all this when he went off script and buried punk for no reason. I don't understand why all these guys got suspended though. wrestlers have fought each other backstage before and made up afterwards. HBK and bret hated each other but vince never suspended them for fighting backstage because he knew they were money together on TV. it's a massive over reaction from TK. 

I listen to konnan and disco's podcast and those guys had the best take on this. tony khan should have turned this whole thing into an angle. sit these guys round a table and let them air out their grievances and let bygones be bygones. people were watching dynamite after the PPV thinking something big was going to happen and TK just ignored the whole thing and does another tournament?? complete bullshit. what about the people who watch AEW but aren't that active on the internet?? you need to explain to the people back home why you vacated the titles instead of trying to make out nothing happened. horrible booking from khan. 

another thing that disco said that I think he's spot on about is the fact that we live in this snowflake society and TK is worried about offending people so maybe that's why he doesn't want to book edgy TV?? like I said about HBK and bret. both guys hated each other but they were must see TV when they were feuding with each other. hangman page got buried by punk and he hasn't responded?? makes page look like a bitch.


----------



## bdon

hybrid92_ said:


> CM Punk was unprofessional doing what he did but hangman page caused all this when he went off script and buried punk for no reason. I don't understand why all these guys got suspended though. wrestlers have fought each other backstage before and made up afterwards. HBK and bret hated each other but vince never suspended them for fighting backstage because he knew they were money together on TV. it's a massive over reaction from TK.
> 
> I listen to konnan and disco's podcast and those guys had the best take on this. tony khan should have turned this whole thing into an angle. sit these guys round a table and let them air out their grievances and let bygones be bygones. people were watching dynamite after the PPV thinking something big was going to happen and TK just ignored the whole thing and does another tournament?? complete bullshit. what about the people who watch AEW but aren't that active on the internet?? you need to explain to the people back home why you vacated the titles instead of trying to make out nothing happened. horrible booking from khan.
> 
> another thing that disco said that I think he's spot on about is the fact that we live in this snowflake society and TK is worried about offending people so maybe that's why he doesn't want to book edgy TV?? like I said about HBK and bret. both guys hated each other but they were must see TV when they were feuding with each other. hangman page got buried by punk and he hasn't responded?? makes page look like a bitch.


Punk can’t be trusted going forward. He is a very litigious person and likely threatened to sue that very same night.


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> Punk can’t be trusted going forward. He is a very litigious person and likely threatened to sue that very same night.


Yes he can, ain't nobody have a problem working programs with Punk unless they are friends with Colt 'n' friends. CM Punk is still a pro who takes himself and his brand(business) seriously. The guy was as pro as you can get without shackles and proved himself to be valuable asset to the company much more than Adam.


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> 3 directly involved MJF. 7 were not linked in any way to the MJF feud. Do the math and don’t try to get cute by only showing the matches that directly involved MJF. You’re trying to be disingenuous now.


I'm not being disingenuous, and not sure where your point is coming from

You must admit it does look like a divide in the locker room 

What's your view on Fish's sabotage? There has to be a reason for it.


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> I'm not being disingenuous, and not sure where your point is coming from
> 
> You must admit it does look like a divide in the locker room
> 
> What's your view on Fish's sabotage? There has to be a reason for it.


I think it is Fish just being a cocksucker. Page most definitely had a problem with Punk, but Fish is just being Fish. You are trying to conflate 6 months of not working with anyone without admitting that he worked with Penta, John Silver, and spent 4.5 months doing a long program with MJF and his crew. 7 matches that weren’t involving the greater MJF story arc between Fish and Page. 7 matches. 

You’re ignoring obvious stuff here, bro, and trying to say Punk stepped into Cody’s internal beef without admitting that Cody’s beef leaving the company was with Punk and Tony, not the Elite.

Punk walked in and claimed “this is once again MINE”. Just like he wanted the WWE to be his. Eddie Kingston obviously didn’t like Punk being back. MJF clearly has some real animosity about having to carry the Punk feud while Punk gets paid more.

Punk came into this place acting like Hogan, and all of the bread crumbs along the way paint that picture.


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> I think it is Fish just being a cocksucker. Page most definitely had a problem with Punk, but Fish is just being Fish. You are trying to conflate 6 months of not working with anyone without admitting that he worked with Penta, John Silver, and spent 4.5 months doing a long program with MJF and his crew. 7 matches that weren’t involving the greater MJF story arc between Fish and Page. 7 matches.
> 
> You’re ignoring obvious stuff here, bro, and trying to say Punk stepped into Cody’s internal beef without admitting that Cody’s beef leaving the company was with Punk and Tony, not the Elite.
> 
> Punk walked in and claimed “this is once again MINE”. Just like he wanted the WWE to be his. Eddie Kingston obviously didn’t like Punk being back. MJF clearly has some real animosity about having to carry the Punk feud while Punk gets paid more.
> 
> Punk came into this place acting like Hogan, and all of the bread crumbs along the way paint that picture.


I didn't fully expand on my point in the interests of time and not wanting to post a thesis, but you've partially misunderstood my post


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570817332263653376Some things never change!


----------



## bdon

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570817332263653376Some things never change!


“ThAt’S jUsT tHe BuCkS fRiEnDs! DaTiNg AlL tHe WaY bAcK tO tHe WwE! TrIpLe H aNd ViNcE aRe FrIeNdS wItH tHe BuCkS tOo!!!”


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> “ThAt’S jUsT tHe BuCkS fRiEnDs! DaTiNg AlL tHe WaY bAcK tO tHe WwE! TrIpLe H aNd ViNcE aRe FrIeNdS wItH tHe BuCkS tOo!!!”


Both things could be true. Punk could rub people the wrong way and the Hardlys and friends could be children who passive aggressively leak stuff to make themselves look good and others look bad. Then those two forces conflict with each other.

If Edge and Matt Hardy could work together you would think Punk and the children could too. I do not really have an interest in seeing that personally, but it could make money. Vince was always good at putting aside personal feelings to make money. Hopefully others can be too.


----------



## RapShepard

One Shed said:


> Both things could be true. Punk could rub people the wrong way and the Hardlys and friends could be children who passive aggressively leak stuff to make themselves look good and others look bad. Then those two forces conflict with each other.
> 
> If Edge and Matt Hardy could work together you would think Punk and the children could too. I do not really have an interest in seeing that personally, but it could make money. Vince was always good at putting aside personal feelings to make money. Hopefully others can be too.



So The Elite managed to get along with big names like 

Okada

Tanahashi

Naito

Jericho

Moxley

Sting

Bryan

The Bucks are mainly a tag team anyway

But Punk now that's the guy they finally had to start burying to the dirt sheets because they were jealous lol.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> So The Elite managed to get along with big names like
> 
> Okada
> 
> Tanahashi
> 
> Naito
> 
> Jericho
> 
> Moxley
> 
> Sting
> 
> Bryan
> 
> The Bucks are mainly a tag team anyway
> 
> But Punk now that's the guy they finally had to start burying to the dirt sheets because they were jealous lol.


Yes, they get along with many people and are passive aggressive bitches to people who they do not get along with.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Yes, they get along with many people and are passive aggressive bitches to people who they do not get along with.


Sounds like more than just “Buck guys” who get along with the Bucks.

What’s the list of big names that get along with Punk?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Sounds like more than just “Buck guys” who get along with the Bucks.
> 
> What’s the list of big names that get along with Punk?


I imagine the Hardlys DO get along easier with people vs Punk. They still are passive aggressive rumor spreading bitches with people they do not get along with. Both things seem correct. Punk just happened to be the acerbic asshole who called them out on it.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> I imagine the Hardlys DO get along easier with people vs Punk. They still are passive aggressive rumor spreading bitches with people they do not get along with. Both things seem correct. Punk just happened to be the acerbic asshole who called them out on it.


And Punk is such a grown man that he never once went to them face to face and said shit, opting to run to the press with his grievances.

What an adult compared to those Cucamonga Kids, right?


----------



## RapShepard

One Shed said:


> I imagine the Hardlys DO get along easier with people vs Punk. They still are passive aggressive rumor spreading bitches with people they do not get along with. Both things seem correct. Punk just happened to be the acerbic asshole who called them out on it.


They seem passive aggressive passed on what? Speculation they've been avoiding doing the FTR trilogy in a timely manner? I mean 1 possible but not confirmed instance seems weird to label them a locker room issue. Who are these people they've been spreading negative rumors on? Surely there's a list of people they have beef with over the years.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> They seem passive aggressive passed on what? Speculation they've been avoiding doing the FTR trilogy in a timely manner? I mean 1 possible but not confirmed instance seems weird to label them a locker room issue. Who are these people they've been spreading negative rumors on? Surely there's a list of people they have beef with over the years.


“I didn’t like them before, and now I have a larger platform of a hill to die on…”

Duh.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> “I didn’t like them before, and now I have a larger platform of a hill to die on…”
> 
> Duh.


I love a good "gotcha" or "told you so", but them having all this beef is news to me. I say that has been on the "things won't be happy forever" train


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> I love a good "gotcha" or "told you so", but them having all this beef is news to me. I say that has been on the "things won't be happy forever" train


Imagine thinking FTR having 3 sets of goddamn titles are being held back…

Nevermind it was the Bucks who turned down the NJPW tag titles and told Gedo to give them to FTR, but of course, when THAT story breaks, that is just false. But the ones about Nick Jackson saving Colt Cabana‘s job and spreading rumors about Punk are fake.

Disingenuous bro.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Only ‘bad words’ i’ve ever heard of the bucks is that they insist on losing too much

oh, and everything cornette obvs vomits into the world


----------



## Chairshot620

Out of all the people rolled up in this I hope The Bucks leave the most. Their matches look more like synchronized gymnastics than wrestling. Keep Punk, Omega, Hangman and everybody else. The Bucks are just overrated second rate Hardy Boys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Only ‘bad words’ i’ve ever heard of the bucks is that they insist on losing too much
> 
> oh, and everything cornette obvs vomits into the world


Nah the wildest comment I ever heard was Cornette and Last actually going

"There's guys from that California scene who felt like they had to get along with and work styles that Excalibur, Joey Ryan, and The Bucks friend group liked if they wanted to get booked on a PWG show". 

Like Excalibur and Ryan owned PWG at one point. Imagine Cornette of all people chastising a promoter for only wanting to book people they got along with and worked styles they liked lol.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Nah the wildest comment I ever heard was Cornette and Last actually going
> 
> "There's guys from that California scene who felt like they had to get along with and work styles that Excalibur, Joey Ryan, and The Bucks friend group liked if they wanted to get booked on a PWG show".
> 
> Like Excalibur and Ryan owned PWG at one point. Imagine Cornette of all people chastising a promoter for only wanting to book people they got along with and worked styles they liked lol.


People don’t want to have serious conversations when it comes to The Bucks, Kenny, and the like. As soon as those guys come up, any negative comment has to be taken with a massive grain of salt, especially when the thought seems to be parroting Cornette and those of his ilk.

And I don’t even really like the Bucks. Not my cup of tea, but when you start acting like they simply can’t wrestle or entertain, then I have to defend them. They clearly know how to do this well enough to be one of 4 guys to ever have a billionaire bet a $100m on them.


----------



## IronMan8

RapShepard said:


> So The Elite managed to get along with big names like
> 
> Okada
> 
> Tanahashi
> 
> Naito
> 
> Jericho
> 
> Moxley
> 
> Sting
> 
> Bryan
> 
> The Bucks are mainly a tag team anyway
> 
> But Punk now that's the guy they finally had to start burying to the dirt sheets because they were jealous lol.


I wouldn't say it's jealousy. The Bucks have proven they can work with anyone and have a 5 star match. The difference could be the Colt lawsuit factor though... surely some people hated Punk before he was signed / less willing to tolerate his abrasiveness after he arrived because they're friends with Colt

But the extent of their "wrongness" in the equation is like 1/10 at best. They gave a glare and he pulled out a gun.

There's still time to turn that gun into a bullet club classic and make some money - then you can add Punk to that list of talents Bucks have worked with


----------



## bdon

The longer all of this goes on, the more convinced I become that Jericho is the mastermind behind all of this. He doesn’t like Punk before Punk ever steps foot through the doors. He gets jumped in the TK hierarchy by Punk. He has already previously mocked Punk trying to claim himself a locker room leader in the past. And most importantly, if everything blows up in his face, he just returns to the WWE and awaits retirement and his legends deal.

Jericho playing the game beautifully.


----------



## Saintpat

Possibly interesting Fallout from All Out question:

We know Chicago is CM Punk’s town. He’s wrestling royalty there and the top draw for the city.

We also know Tony Khan is from Illinois (about 2 1/2 hours from Chicago) and went to the University of Illinois and considers Chicago to be AEW’s primary market judging from the events there and the frequency of shows there in general.

So … presuming Tony does fire CM Punk, what kind of backlash might there be? Are Chicago fans dedicated to their Second City Saint or are they all Elite? Could we see CM Punk chants there? (It wouldn’t mean everyone in the arena choose to side with Punk, even a few hundred can make themselves heard, not to mention if the popular sentiment in his town sides with Punk.) Or even a major dip in ticket sales there?

In short, what impact (no pun intended) would Punk being fired have on AEW’s primary market? Could Punk stans basically make things uncomfortable enough that Tony rethinks Chicago as his major hub (not necessarily completely abandoning it, but not putting as many big events there or running as often)?

(Chicago is also a major TV market and it’s entirely possible the biggest collection of people who watch AEW weekly are from the Chicago area, so what if a big chunk of them tune out … and quit buying PPVs?)

Tony himself has cited Punk as a major mover for AEW financially so there’s no walking that back. And we know from the past that Punk’s fan base has been super loyal to him, so it’s not out of the question that they ‘choose Punk’ over AEW and turn their backs on the promotion.


----------



## Saintpat

IronMan8 said:


> I wouldn't say it's jealousy. The Bucks have proven they can work with anyone and have a 5 star match. The difference could be the Colt lawsuit factor though... surely some people hated Punk before he was signed / less willing to tolerate his abrasiveness after he arrived because they're friends with Colt
> 
> But the extent of their "wrongness" in the equation is like 1/10 at best. They gave a glare and he pulled out a gun.
> 
> There's still time to turn that gun into a bullet club classic and make some money - then you can add Punk to that list of talents Bucks have worked with


The Bucks can have a 5-star match with a couple of broomsticks … as long as Dave Meltzer is handing out the stars.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Saintpat said:


> The Bucks can have a 5-star match with a couple of broomsticks … as long as Dave Meltzer is handing out the stars.


So what did you rate the last few AEW Bucks’ matches? If you don’t believe in keeping track of matches with that shorthand the star ratings shouldn’t mean anything. It was never meant to be THE opinion on pro wrestling. It never had this sort of backlash until AEW started. Meltzer used to give nearly every Kurt Angle **** and higher pretty much as an unwritten rule he lived by.

The Bucks bragging about high star ratings from Meltzer is part of their tongue in cheek take on the wrestling industry. They had tights at one time that had nothing but Dave Meltzer’s face collaged to cover every inch of material the eye could see on their tights. They do not take this meta or super hardcore fan subject as if it means anything at all beyond the newsletter subscribers.

I use the star rating scale sometimes when I am watching a show or DVD. I like keeping track of match quality. When awards season comes around it is easier to remember which SioG vs. The Acclaimed was the MOTYC and which was merely a feel good moment.

I hope the movie connoisseurs aren’t as fickle towards critics using the four star scale. They, as SOME wrestling fans likely feel, like it is mostly just shorthand for that individual opinion. If you don’t like that scale then just read the review itself.


----------



## Saintpat

Ultimo Duggan said:


> So what did you rate the last few AEW Bucks’ matches? If you don’t believe in keeping track of matches with that shorthand the star ratings shouldn’t mean anything. It was never meant to be THE opinion on pro wrestling. It never had this sort of backlash until AEW started. Meltzer used to give nearly every Kurt Angle **** and higher pretty much as an unwritten rule he lived by.
> 
> The Bucks bragging about high star ratings from Meltzer is part of their tongue in cheek take on the wrestling industry. They had tights at one time that had nothing but Dave Meltzer’s face collaged to cover every inch of material the eye could see on their tights. They do not take this meta or super hardcore fan subject as if it means anything at all beyond the newsletter subscribers.
> 
> I use the star rating scale sometimes when I am watching a show or DVD. I like keeping track of match quality. When awards season comes around it is easier to remember which SioG vs. The Acclaimed was the MOTYC and which was merely a feel good moment.
> 
> I hope the movie connoisseurs aren’t as fickle towards critics using the four star scale. They, as SOME wrestling fans likely feel, like it is mostly just shorthand for that individual opinion. If you don’t like that scale then just read the review itself.


I was responding to someone who said the Bucks have proven they can have a 5-star match with anybody. That comes from someone who presumably takes Meltzer’s star rankings as if they were decided by a committee of elders and thus fact.

I mean, if I like 1950s schlock vampire movies and rate them all 5 stars, I guess that ‘proves’ that all 1950s schlock vampire movies are 5-star movies, right?

Just pointing out that it’s one man’s opinion and to cite it as fact (as in they’ve ‘proven’ something because one particular guy who rates matches really likes their style and is buddies with them) doesn’t make it fact.

I’ve been entertained by some of their matches but man it gets old. I don’t think I’ve ever seen one that I’d personally give 5 stars, but then again I don’t keep logs and notes on every match I see and rate them. What makes a match 5 stars (or just great if we don’t quantify it) is what it makes me feel (or if it makes me feel). One of my favorite matches of all time was Jericho vs. HBK (2008?) where it was a completely bloody beatdown … it wasn’t a technical masterpiece nor were there great high spots but it was storytelling at the highest level for me.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I was responding to someone who said the Bucks have proven they can have a 5-star match with anybody. That comes from someone who presumably takes Meltzer’s star rankings as if they were decided by a committee of elders and thus fact.
> 
> I mean, if I like 1950s schlock vampire movies and rate them all 5 stars, I guess that ‘proves’ that all 1950s schlock vampire movies are 5-star movies, right?
> 
> Just pointing out that it’s one man’s opinion and to cite it as fact (as in they’ve ‘proven’ something because one particular guy who rates matches really likes their style and is buddies with them) doesn’t make it fact.
> 
> I’ve been entertained by some of their matches but man it gets old. I don’t think I’ve ever seen one that I’d personally give 5 stars, but then again I don’t keep logs and notes on every match I see and rate them. What makes a match 5 stars (or just great if we don’t quantify it) is what it makes me feel (or if it makes me feel). One of my favorite matches of all time was Jericho vs. HBK (2008?) where it was a completely bloody beatdown … it wasn’t a technical masterpiece nor were there great high spots but it was storytelling at the highest level for me.


Name some schlock 1950s vampire movies that had a billionaire bet $100m on them. Or name the time Punk had someone do that.

I’ll be waiting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Nah the wildest comment I ever heard was Cornette and Last actually going
> 
> "There's guys from that California scene who felt like they had to get along with and work styles that Excalibur, Joey Ryan, and The Bucks friend group liked if they wanted to get booked on a PWG show".
> 
> Like Excalibur and Ryan owned PWG at one point. Imagine Cornette of all people chastising a promoter for only wanting to book people they got along with and worked styles they liked lol.


lolll - ‘these guys wanted workers who fit their brand and who they got along with’


the nerve! XD


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lolll - ‘these guys wanted workers who fit their brand and who they got along with’
> 
> 
> the nerve! XD


Everyone is just mad that Punk and FTR, upset that they won a world championship or hold
3 goddamn tag titles, have never been over enough to ACTUALLY start a revolution and have a billionaire bet $100m on them.

It is fitting that FTR, who I really do love as wrestlers, see themselves as Punk guys: 3 goddamn titles currently and unhappy, tag titles in NXT and main roster and still unhappy, they could get their dick sucked by Sophia Vergara and find a way to blame her when they can’t get off “because her goddamn hair is out of place!”

Fucking crybabies of a feather flock together…


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Everyone is just mad that Punk and FTR, upset that they won a world championship or hold
> 3 goddamn tag titles, have never been over enough to ACTUALLY start a revolution and have a billionaire bet $100m on them.
> 
> It is fitting that FTR, who I really do love as wrestlers, see themselves as Punk guys: 3 goddamn titles currently and unhappy, tag titles in NXT and main roster and still unhappy, they could get their dick sucked by Sophia Vergara and find a way to blame her when they can’t get off “because her goddamn hair is out of place!”
> 
> Fucking crybabies of a feather flock together…


Ok, in FTRs defence, they just want to be in traditional tag matches on national TV, they've been pretty clear on that point. And I read somewhere they haven't been in one since April, which if true is nearly 6 months and a reasonable thing to complain about.

I'm sure the titles are nice and all, and its a good look on them, but FTR are convinced, rightly or wrongly, that their path to overness and success in the wrestling industry is putting on bangers and their best chance of doing so is in traditional two on two matches.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> Ok, in FTRs defence, they just want to be in traditional tag matches on national TV, they've been pretty clear on that point. And I read somewhere they haven't been in one in April, which if true is nearly 6 months and a reasonable thing to complain about.
> 
> I'm sure the titles are nice and all, and its a good look on them, but FTR are convinced, rightly or wrongly, that their path to overness and success on the wrestling industry is putting on bangers and their best chance of doing so is in traditional two on two matches.


Then talk to Tony. It ain’t the Bucks’ doing.


----------



## Saintpat

Tony sent out a tweet that TV is voluntary for those affected by the hurricane/tropical storm.

Ace Steel should show up and say ‘I’m volunteering.’


----------



## Mr316

Saintpat said:


> Tony sent out a tweet that TV is voluntary for those affected by the hurricane/tropical storm.
> 
> Ace Steel should show up and say ‘I’m volunteering.’


Not sure why he would tweet this.


----------



## Saintpat

Mr316 said:


> Not sure why he would tweet this.


This is the promotion that announced Hulk Hogan is banned from events when Hogan wasn’t going to be there.


----------



## Mr316

Saintpat said:


> This is the promotion that announced Hulk Hogan is banned from events when Hogan wasn’t going to be there.


you’re right, now it makes sense!


----------



## Saintpat

Mr316 said:


> you’re right, now it makes sense!


If Tony wanted to let his talent know they can skip TV if they have issues with the pending storm, he could send out an email or have someone actually call them.

If Tony wants AEW stans to say ‘what a great guy, what a wonderful promotion for the boss to do that’ then he sends it out on social media.

Likewise, if he didn’t want Hogan there he could send word to all the ticket takers and security, ‘We have no actual reason to believe Hulk Hogan will ever show up here, he’s never shown the slightest interest, but if he does do not allow him in.’ Or send word to Hogan privately. Or both.

But if he wants to get some clout as if he’s really taking a stand, he puts that out in public as if he’s really doing something so gullible people can fawn over him.

(This is a guy who is high up with the Jacksonville Jaguars organization, which hired a known racist strength and conditioning coach — about which these things had been reported publicly and were his last place of employment, from which he was fired for it — under Urban Meyer. Not to mention hiring Meyer, who covered up for a wife-beater on his staff at Florida and Ohio State, lied about having knowledge of it when it was later proven that he did … etc.)


----------



## IronMan8

Saintpat said:


> The Bucks can have a 5-star match with a couple of broomsticks … as long as Dave Meltzer is handing out the stars.


You know you'll be watching 


Saintpat said:


> I was responding to someone who said the Bucks have proven they can have a 5-star match with anybody. That comes from someone who presumably takes Meltzer’s star rankings as if they were decided by a committee of elders and thus fact.


I don't read or listen to Meltzer. The 5-star thing is just a common expression these days, much like how you didn't literally mean wrestling a broomstick


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> Everyone is just mad that Punk and FTR, upset that they won a world championship or hold
> 3 goddamn tag titles, have never been over enough to ACTUALLY start a revolution and have a billionaire bet $100m on them.
> 
> It is fitting that FTR, who I really do love as wrestlers, see themselves as Punk guys: 3 goddamn titles currently and unhappy, tag titles in NXT and main roster and still unhappy, they could get their dick sucked by Sophia Vergara and find a way to blame her when they can’t get off “because her goddamn hair is out of place!”
> 
> Fucking crybabies of a feather flock together…


When AEW started, I do remember there being talk about signing people who were good for locker room morale.

Kind of like how some sporting clubs avoid problem talents as a policy.

One by one, AEW has hired unhappy ex-WWE guys, and it turns out that unhappy people tend to keep finding ways to be unhappy.


----------



## The Alternate Warrior

CM Emo is a miserable human being who is going to find himself in this situation every time. He needs his ass kicked for real a few more times. Hell, most fans could kick his ass.


----------



## Mr316

He sure looks like shit.


----------



## DanTheMan077

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 134419
> 
> 
> He sure looks like shit.


Big words keyboard warrior. Dude still has more money, gotten more pussy, and achieved more in one week than you will in your whole life.


----------



## bdon

DanTheMan077 said:


> Big words keyboard warrior. Dude still has more money, gotten more pussy, and achieved more in one week than you will in your whole life.


----------



## bdon

Y’all are so weirdly concerned about Phil Brooks’ personal successes and accolades. It’s really fucking creepy. Lol


----------



## Stadhart

hybrid92_ said:


> CM Punk was unprofessional doing what he did but hangman page caused all this when he went off script and buried punk for no reason. I don't understand why all these guys got suspended though. wrestlers have fought each other backstage before and made up afterwards. HBK and bret hated each other but vince never suspended them for fighting backstage because he knew they were money together on TV. it's a massive over reaction from TK.
> 
> I listen to konnan and disco's podcast and those guys had the best take on this. tony khan should have turned this whole thing into an angle. sit these guys round a table and let them air out their grievances and let bygones be bygones. people were watching dynamite after the PPV thinking something big was going to happen and TK just ignored the whole thing and does another tournament?? complete bullshit. what about the people who watch AEW but aren't that active on the internet?? you need to explain to the people back home why you vacated the titles instead of trying to make out nothing happened. horrible booking from khan.
> 
> another thing that disco said that I think he's spot on about is the fact that we live in this snowflake society and TK is worried about offending people so maybe that's why he doesn't want to book edgy TV?? like I said about HBK and bret. both guys hated each other but they were must see TV when they were feuding with each other. hangman page got buried by punk and he hasn't responded?? makes page look like a bitch.


Completely agree with this. I had a gap after the ppv before I watched the next dynamite of almost 2 weeks because I wanted to avoid spoilers and wondered what the fuck was going on and had to check it all. 100% they should have at least mentioned it and better yet incorporate it into the show

It was stupid not to mention it and I follow a lot of wrestling and wondered what the fuck was going on when suddenly the trios belt AND world title are suddenly vacant...just stupid


----------



## Mr316

DanTheMan077 said:


> Big words keyboard warrior. Dude still has more money, gotten more pussy, and achieved more in one week than you will in your whole life.


I have plenty of money and plenty of pussy. Why so much hate? Are you Punk’s little sister or something?


----------



## abraham lincoln

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 134419
> 
> 
> He sure looks like shit.


he looks beautiful,wtf are you talking about

jealous af mate


----------



## Mr316

abraham lincoln said:


> he looks beautiful,wtf are you talking about
> 
> jealous af mate


I look much better than him.


----------



## Ernie D

DanTheMan077 said:


> Big words keyboard warrior. Dude still has more money, gotten more pussy, and achieved more in one week than you will in your whole life.


Not surprised, he's the Chick Magnet.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> I look much better than him.


I’m sure many of us do. Dude looks like a fucking meth head from @RapShepard and my neck of the woods.


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> View attachment 134423


It's ironic because you've been doing the MOST crying in this thread lol.


----------



## abraham lincoln

Mr316 said:


> I look much better than him.


prove it


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> I’m sure many of us do. Dude looks like a fucking meth head from @RapShepard and my neck of the woods.


I definitely believe he's straight edge, it's just the heavily bagged eyes makes everybody look like they on or coming off something lol


----------



## 3venflow

Matt Jackson: "... can't wait to see you guys very soon."

Hopefully the Elite return imminently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574842642030301184


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> Matt Jackson: "... can't wait to see you guys very soon."
> 
> Hopefully the Elite return imminently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574842642030301184


Wait … is that a white rabbit I see behind that tree?


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Wait … is that a white rabbit I see behind that tree?


You and I would be boys if we had never discussed the Elite vs Punk fight. Your comedy is on fucking point. 😂😂


----------



## IronMan8

Well... maybe I'm reading too much into this, but I thought Punk was absolutely obliterated by Tony Kahn tonight.

They repeatedly took shots at him via the ROH title lineage in video packages, Jericho's promo, on commentary, and by omission in Moxley's footage. I've never seen anything like that from AEW before.

When Cody left, they continued to show his footage and say his name. The MJF stuff was all a work, and they simply acted like he didn't exist. But this? This was a deliberate attempt to reduce Punk's star power in the eyes of their viewers. It was proactive. It was across multiple situations and people. That gives me the strong impression that TK absolutely hates him for what he did.

Couple that with Hangman's push and I think we know where this is heading



3venflow said:


> Matt Jackson: "... can't wait to see you guys very soon."
> 
> Hopefully the Elite return imminently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574842642030301184


YES!

I'm almost at the point of resenting AEW for their absence, hope this happens soon.


----------



## zkorejo

Punk can't even come back if the suspension was lifted tomorrow. He's out like 8+ months. It's better to forget about him and move on. We will see what happens 8 months from now.

Just bring Elite back now. Especially Omega. Elite should be present at anniversary show. Just wouldn't feel right without them tbh.


----------



## Heath V

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 134419
> 
> 
> He sure looks like shit.


He looks high as a kite in this picture.


----------



## Blonde

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 134419
> 
> 
> He sure looks like shit.


He looks like a silver fox.


----------



## shandcraig

I bet when punky returns fans will have turned on him. Knowing Tony he will continue his protection and have him return in Chicago.


----------



## Chairshot620

I saw a note that they were selling Punk merch at lady night’s Dynamite. Have they been selling merch for all involved since the suspension.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer:

_Young Bucks and Kenny Omega hadn’t heard anything from AEW at least as of a few days ago. The belief is that their situation is on hold pending potential legal action, which unless cleared up, could delay things. There is also a second hold up that hasn’t been made clear._

Sigh. I hope this is sotted soon. People talk about AEW feeling flat with a feeling of uncertainty since the scrum, but I bet bringing the Elite back would be a tonic as they're part of the fabric and would give fans that sense of 'everything is going to be ok' feeling that Mox has been trying to do also.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Meltzer:
> 
> _Young Bucks and Kenny Omega hadn’t heard anything from AEW at least as of a few days ago. The belief is that their situation is on hold pending potential legal action, which unless cleared up, could delay things. There is also a second hold up that hasn’t been made clear._
> 
> Sigh. I hope this is sotted soon. People talk about AEW feeling flat with a feeling of uncertainty since the scrum, but I bet bringing the Elite back would be a tonic as they're part of the fabric and would give fans that sense of 'everything is going to be ok' feeling that Mox has been trying to do also.


Again, The Elite are just in a holding pattern, because Punk is a litigious prick who goes around looking for wet floors without proper signage, hoping to get a free fucking check.


----------



## sim8

bdon said:


> Again, The Elite are just in a holding pattern, because Punk is a litigious prick who goes around looking for wet floors without proper signage, hoping to get a free fucking check.


Your venom towards Punk is a bit much mate.


----------



## Saintpat

Tony: I’m sorry to inform you that we are releasing you for cause.

Punk: That doesn’t work for me brother.

Tony: OK.


----------



## bdon

sim8 said:


> Your venom towards Punk is a bit much mate.


TELL ME WHEN I’M LYING…


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> TELL ME WHEN I’M LYING…


It doesn't matter if you're telling the truth or not. Let the rage for CM Punk go. He's not important enough to make you this angry.


----------



## sim8

bdon said:


> TELL ME WHEN I’M LYING…


Everything you are saying and believe is based in second hand reports and opinions. Your opinion so isn't a lie. But it ain't truth either


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It doesn't matter if you're telling the truth or not. Let the rage for CM Punk go. He's not important enough to make you this angry.


Oh, I ain’t losing fucking sleep over it. Lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Oh, I ain’t losing fucking sleep over it. Lol


Maybe not but you're in this thread seemingly daily and often "angrily".


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Maybe not but you're in this thread seemingly daily and often "angrily".


Yes, because fuck anyone that thinks they’re above the sum of the parts in a wrestling show. Double fuck anyone that doesn’t want to work for their money, always looking for their next lawsuit money.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Yes, because fuck anyone that thinks they’re above the sum of the parts in a wrestling show. Double fuck anyone that doesn’t want to work for their money, always looking for their next lawsuit money.


Are you sure that you're okay? I'm not even arguing with you and you're ranting and raving. Save that energy for things that matter.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Are you sure that you're okay? I'm not even arguing with you and you're ranting and raving. Save that energy for things that matter.


Lmao…I assure you I am not arguing with you, nor did you offend me. You aren’t that important, bro.

Jim Cornette’s pet peeve is exposing the business, and mine is anyone placing themselves above it. From Hogan to Cody to Punk and everyone in between. If they’re a wrestler that thought themselves bigger than the business and those other faces looking back at them in the locker room, then they’re forever on my shit list.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bdon said:


> Lmao…I assure you I am not arguing with you, nor did you offend me. You aren’t that important, bro.
> 
> Jim Cornette’s pet peeve is exposing the business, and mine is anyone placing themselves above it. From Hogan to Cody to Punk and everyone in between. If they’re a wrestler that thought themselves bigger than the business and those other faces looking back at them in the locker room, then they’re forever on my shit list.



You lost me at "Jim Cornette's pet peeve is exposing the business". Not because I have anything against Jim but because you have to realize that Jim is smart enough to know that his weekly musings are(ironically) also exposing the business.


----------



## bdon

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You lost me at "Jim Cornette's pet peeve is exposing the business". Not because I have anything against Jim but because you have to realize that Jim is smart enough to know that his weekly musings are(ironically) also exposing the business.


Oh, I absolutely agree, but his blindspot is those exposing the business while not realizing what his precious Attitude Era did in jumping the shark for the business.

He, Meltzer, Punk, and even myself…I guarantee all would fall somewhere on the spectrum of autism. I loathe Hogan for all the BS he did in the 80s and 90s, and if I sense anyone showing those characteristics, they’re dead to me.

It isn’t logical, but that’s part of being a fan.

So again, fuck those guys. And double fuck anyone trying to game the system via BS lawsuits. Lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11

bdon said:


> Again, The Elite are just in a holding pattern, because Punk is a litigious prick who goes around looking for wet floors without proper signage, hoping to get a free fucking check.



Hey now, Punk gotta be careful. One wet floor and he’ll have to be on the shelf for 4 months until the next Chicago return.


----------



## bdon

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hey now, Punk gotta be careful. One wet floor and he’ll have to be on the shelf for 4 months until the next Chicago return.


I see you know the modern American dream very well. Haha

Legend has it that Punk is still upset that McDonald’s began putting “HOT! HOT! HOT!” all over their coffee cups.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

bdon said:


> I see you know the modern American dream very well. Haha
> 
> Legend has it that Punk is still upset that McDonald’s began putting “HOT! HOT! HOT!” all over their coffee cups.




This is why I don’t feel that bad for AEW guys getting paid six plus figures to sit at home or in catering.


“Oh no, that guy is getting paid 6x more than the average American to do essentially nothing. Poor guy! He just wants to wrassle!”


----------



## Saintpat

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This is why I don’t feel that bad for AEW guys getting paid six plus figures to sit at home or in catering.
> 
> 
> “Oh no, that guy is getting paid 6x more than the average American to do essentially nothing. Poor guy! He just wants to wrassle!”


Punk’s punishment is going to be Tony extending his contract for all the injury time missed. He’ll be tied up through 2035.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Saintpat said:


> Punk’s punishment is going to be Tony extending his contract for all the injury time missed. He’ll be tied up through 2035.



Neon lights, a Nobel prize
When a mirror speaks, the reflection lies
You won't have to follow me
Only Khan can set me free


----------



## Saintpat

I hope everyone will observe a moment of silence late tomorrow night to commemorate the one-month anniversary of the most eventful press scrum in professional wrestling history (although I was sports entertained by it).


----------



## The real Axel

Saintpat said:


> I hope everyone will observe a moment of silence late tomorrow night to commemorate the one-month anniversary of the most eventful press scrum in professional wrestling history (although I was sports entertained by it).


A true day of mourning for the dub diehards. The day that marked the beginning of the end.


----------



## IronMan8

The real Axel said:


> A true day of mourning for the dub diehards. The day that marked the beginning of the end.


You're right. I mourned AEW for days. I felt really down about it... so I sang American Pie and Sweet Caroline to cheer myself up


----------



## IronMan8

That MJF/Punk story has unfinished business, and now Punk/Elite have unfinished business. The title picture is wide open at the moment, but there's a coherent strand between all these guys for the title:

MJF
CM Punk (nuclear heel run)
Kenny Omega (saves AEW)
Bryan Danielson

Hopefully we see the Elite tonight!


----------



## Saintpat

So Tony apparently told Fighful News that the investigation is not over.

Buckle Up, boys and girls. The ride is only beginning.


----------



## 3venflow

Brandon Cutler just worked the pre-Dynamite Elevation taping against Serpentico using the Be The Elite music. May mean nothing but they didn't force a new entrance theme on him or anything...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577805694543306755


----------



## Art Vandaley

Saintpat said:


> So Tony apparently told Fighful News that the investigation is not over.
> 
> Buckle Up, boys and girls. The ride is only beginning.


But I thought the Young Bucks were innocently having a friendly chat with CM Punk, with HR and Legal's approval and presence, when Punk randomly punched one of the Bucks in the back of the head at which point Omega entered the room to attempt to rescue Punk's dog, and I am very confused as why the Bucks let alone Omega are still suspended a month later.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> But I thought the Young Bucks were innocently having a friendly chat with CM Punk, with HR and Legal's approval and presence, when Punk randomly punched one of the Bucks in the back of the head at which point Omega entered the room to attempt to rescue Punk's dog, and I am very confused as why the Bucks let alone Omega are still suspended a month later.


You do understand an investigation must continue if Punk is suing, right?

Yall don’t have any shame in trying to defend Punk.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> You do understand an investigation must continue if Punk is suing, right?


That is not how lawsuits work lol

The fact that the Bucks and Omega are still suspended a month later is proof positive that whatever happened was messier than the bizarre and nonsensical version of events your hatred of Punk has led to adopt.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> That is not how lawsuits work lol


Yes, it is. You must investigate and follow up.

I look forward the Elite’s inevitable return and expect you to say, “I was wrong.”


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Yes, it is. You must investigate and follow up.
> 
> I look forward the Elite’s inevitable return and expect you to say, “I was wrong.”


No it isn't.... it's Punks decision whether to sue, and he has no obligation to wait for AEWs report, and AEW have no obligation to keep the Bucks suspended while they investigate. The idea that the Bucks are suspended only because Punk might sue, makes no sense.

And the fact that they're still suspended at this point is proof that I was right lol

I mean they'll be back eventually, after their punishment is up.

Remember that the people who broke up the fight already had their suspensions lifted, at like the 2 week mark.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> No it isn't.... it's Punks decision whether to sue, and he has no obligation to wait for AEWs report, and AEW have no obligation to keep the Bucks suspended while they investigate. The idea that the Bucks are suspended only because Punk might sue, makes no sense.
> 
> And the fact that they're still suspended at this point is proof that I was right lol
> 
> I mean they'll be back eventually, after their punishment is up.
> 
> Remember that the people who broke up the fight already had their suspensions lifted, at like the 2 week mark.


You’ll see soon enough.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> You’ll see soon enough.


We've all already seen, you're just ignoring obvious reality at this point.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> We've all already seen, you're just ignoring obvious reality at this point.


If they are so guilty, then why aren’t they fired? Ignoring reality… lol


----------



## bdon

Just remember, one person won’t ever be in the company again or on television. 3 others will.

Says it all.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> If they are so guilty, then why aren’t they fired? Ignoring reality… lol


How do you get from they aren't completely and totally innocent, to they are so guilty they should be fired?

Talk about false dichotomies.


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> How do you get from they aren't completely and totally innocent, to they are so guilty they should be fired?
> 
> Talk about false dichotomies.


Then what are you trying to suggest? If they went in starting a fight, busting down doors, and all of that stupid fucking Cornette shit you are buying, they’d be fired. Simple as that.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Then what are you trying to suggest? If they went in starting a fight, busting down doors, and all of that stupid fucking Cornette shit you are buying, they’d be fired. Simple as that.


No.... I'm not suggesting that... I've never suggested that...

I've always said it sounds like there is plenty of blame to go around. You are one who argued only one side is to blame.

But if you think the Bucks weren't angry and aggressive when they entered Punk's lockeroom then you're living in fantasy world, anyone in their shoes would have been furious. To be in denial of that is to be in denial of human nature.

Also there's no way HR or Legal approved them going to Punk's lockerroom at that point, as opposed to waiting for 20 minutes to speak to Tony about it.

I don't hate Bucks the way you hate Punk, I actually really like them, which allows me to be more objective on this than you, who is blinded by irrationally deep hatred for the man.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

OMG, who cares about this crap anymore? AEW is chugging along quite well as a product without any of them around, other crazy/ridiculous nonsense is going on behind the scenes, the owner of the company declared it national scissoring day, this stuff with the Elite and Punk will shake out however it shakes out in due time. What the hell does arguing about it do?


----------



## kentl

Art Vandaley said:


> No.... I'm not suggesting that... I've never suggested that...
> 
> I've always said it sounds like there is plenty of blame to go around. You are one who argued only one side is to blame.
> 
> But if you think the Bucks weren't angry and aggressive when they entered Punk's lockeroom then you're living in fantasy world, anyone in their shoes would have been furious. To be in denial of that is to be in denial of human nature.
> 
> Also there's no way HR or Legal approved them going to Punk's lockerroom at that point, as opposed to waiting for 20 minutes to speak to Tony about it.
> 
> I don't hate Bucks the way you hate Punk, I actually really like them, which allows me to be more objective on this than you, who is blinded by irrationally deep hatred for the man.


And yet they had hr and legal there with them. So why were they there if they didn't approve it? Do they just hang out in punks room?


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer says one unnamed person is threatening legal action, which is holding this situation back from being resolved and making it impossible to bring any of them back to TV.

"One person has threatened legal action and been uncooperative, which has stalled everything and nobody has been let go yet including Ace Steel. There is no time frame for anyone to return at this point."


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Punk is such a bitch.


----------



## Saintpat

There’s a Khan interview with Ariel Helwani that dropped this week where TK is talking about the process of putting the show together and he mentions running things by various people (Mox, Jericho, etc.) and then says “and people with office jobs” and lists Omega, the Buck “and, um, CM Punk.”

That sheds a different light on things. If he’s an EVP then he doesn’t answer to them and they don’t have a right to go to his locker room as people have claimed … he’s on equal footing. Or maybe he got it written into his contract that he only reports to Tony.

And then there’s a wrestling writer at The Ringer who has been speculating that Punk may even have been able to negotiate a small ownership stake in the company as part of his deal. Even if it’s 1 percent (or heck a fraction of that) then that means he’s an owner and they would actually be below him — also makes this thing extremely difficult to sort out: Tony would have to buy out his stake and he can set his own price for that.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Saintpat said:


> There’s a Khan interview with Ariel Helwani that dropped this week where TK is talking about the process of putting the show together and he mentions running things by various people (Mox, Jericho, etc.) and then says “and people with office jobs” and lists Omega, the Buck “and, um, CM Punk.”
> 
> That sheds a different light on things. If he’s an EVP then he doesn’t answer to them and they don’t have a right to go to his locker room as people have claimed … he’s on equal footing. Or maybe he got it written into his contract that he only reports to Tony.
> 
> And then there’s a wrestling writer at The Ringer who has been speculating that Punk may even have been able to negotiate a small ownership stake in the company as part of his deal. Even if it’s 1 percent (or heck a fraction of that) then that means he’s an owner and they would actually be below him — also makes this thing extremely difficult to sort out: Tony would have to buy out his stake and he can set his own price for that.


Yeah there were whispers of him getting Percentage of their company in his contract at the time which technically dollar wise was equal to and or just under Mox whom had the favoured nations clause written into his original contract keeping him the highest paid in the company from day 1


----------



## bdon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578407413647962112


----------



## WrestleFAQ

If Tony Khan was big enough of a mark to give away a percentage of his company to a worker, especially a known Karen like Soy Boy Punk, then AEW deserves to go down in flames.

His daddy really should have given him some business sense before giving him all of that money.


----------



## omaroo

Don't know how true the report is off punk having some ownership stake in AEW.

But if true then could seriously see punk taking AEW down out of sheer spite.

Again if it's true then it proves TK is just a fucking mark and nothing more. As a person with a business brain would never give any ownership stake to his talent even to someone like punk


----------



## rich110991

If it’s true and Punk is slowing things down, fuck him even more.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I don't think the ownership thing matters. I own a stake in the company I work for, I can still be fired if I knock a colleague out, it doesn't put me "above" an executive.

All that happens is that if I get fired from my job I've still got a 0.001% stake in the company so I'm still entitled to 0.001% of the profits.

It's not until you get to large stakes that it makes a real difference to what you can do, and even then it's shit like requesting copies of the company's accounts and having the right to bring votes at general meetings. It's not running the company day to day. That's done by directors and executives.

If he is an executive, well he can be fired from that too if he was at fault. If you knock a colleague out at work you can be fired, even if there's no specific clause in your contract saying that.


----------



## 3venflow

I would be surprised if Tony Khan gave Punk even a 0.001% stake in AEW given that even the Elite and Jericho didn't get any and were more important to AEW forming than Punk was to it continuing. Punk's contract is probably big enough as is.

There's also been an unverified rumour that Warner own a small stake in the company.


----------



## Saintpat

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't think the ownership thing matters. I own a stake in the company I work for, I can still be fired if I knock a colleague out, it doesn't put me "above" an executive.
> 
> All that happens is that if I get fired from my job I've still got a 0.001% stake in the company so I'm still entitled to 0.001% of the profits.
> 
> It's not until you get to large stakes that it makes a real difference to what you can do, and even then it's shit like requesting copies of the company's accounts and having the right to bring votes at general meetings. It's not running the company day to day. That's done by directors and executives.
> 
> If he is an executive, well he can be fired from that too if he was at fault. If you knock a colleague out at work you can be fired, even if there's no specific clause in your contract saying that.


Oh I’d think it could matter a great deal.

If he owns a percentage, even a small one, he can get those documents and leak them to the press … which I doubt Tony wants out there.

Or he could sell his shares … say to someone like Triple H or anyone else in WWE management just out of spite.

It gives him leverage if he does and they are trying to get rid of him. I don’t think there’s any doubt about that.


----------



## bdon

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't think the ownership thing matters. I own a stake in the company I work for, I can still be fired if I knock a colleague out, it doesn't put me "above" an executive.
> 
> All that happens is that if I get fired from my job I've still got a 0.001% stake in the company so I'm still entitled to 0.001% of the profits.
> 
> It's not until you get to large stakes that it makes a real difference to what you can do, and even then it's shit like requesting copies of the company's accounts and having the right to bring votes at general meetings. It's not running the company day to day. That's done by directors and executives.
> 
> If he is an executive, well he can be fired from that too if he was at fault. If you knock a colleague out at work you can be fired, even if there's no specific clause in your contract saying that.


Stop making sense when some are trying to paint Punk as a martyr again.


----------



## Saintpat

I wouldn’t be surprised if Punk or Ace had dropped a dime on AEW in the form of an official complaint to OSHA for hazardous working conditions — backstage fights every week it seems, for starters.

If so, that kicks in whistleblower protections and puts AEW under a federal government investigation. 

A sharp lawyer would probably recommend that.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Saintpat said:


> Oh I’d think it could matter a great deal.
> 
> If he owns a percentage, even a small one, he can get those documents and leak them to the press … which I doubt Tony wants out there.
> 
> Or he could sell his shares … say to someone like Triple H or anyone else in WWE management just out of spite.
> 
> It gives him leverage if he does and they are trying to get rid of him. I don’t think there’s any doubt about that.


I really don't think so. If the documents are commercially sensitive it's unlikely that a minor shareholder would have access to them, for exactly the reasons you describe. You certainly couldn't sell them to competitors. This is why you hire lawyers to draft your company's constitution. 

I don't know where they're incorporated, but I'm guessing that wherever it is if you leak commercially sensitive information to damage your company's reputation because you're pissed off that's something that opens you up to civil action at a minimum, perhaps even criminal action.


----------



## kingfunkel

The Andrade fight has added a new dynamic. If Khan fires him, then that means he must fire Punk & Elite. Which could lead to others who want to go to the WWE, just slapping Sammy and getting fired too. 

If he doesn't fire Andrade, then can he fire the others for their fight but not him. Interesting times but what a mess.


----------



## DUSTY 74

3venflow said:


> I would be surprised if Tony Khan gave Punk even a 0.001% stake in AEW given that even the Elite and Jericho didn't get any and were more important to AEW forming than Punk was to it continuing. Punk's contract is probably big enough as is.
> 
> There's also been an unverified rumour that Warner own a small stake in the company.


So something to consider in regards to this is jericho bucks omega were in from the get go and jericho was the bigger star domestically not taking anything away from The Elite’s importance to everything getting off the ground as that was certainly another key decision and influence from the get go no doubt but also Punk was always TK’s Rosebud so to speak and around the time he finally convince Punk to come aboard TK had also began to tighten the screws on handing out big contracts now obviously not only would Punk desire to be paid out as top guy in the company but if the rumors of Mox Favored Nations clause are true then there’s additional financial investment to be dealt w on that end to keep him happy as well so its not unbelievable to consider a small percentage and or some other creative incentive was put into motion to both feed Punk’s ego but simply get the deal done and assure TK landing his most wanted wrestler on the planet and debuting him by a specific date on the calendar and certainly not unreasonable to believe TK might make this kind of deal w Warner as well anyways its all conjecture but still another angle to consider when debating the overall situation not to mention muddying up the waters while they attempt to wrap up the legalities. Of the investigation process either way time will tell


----------



## rich110991

If Punk is threatening legal action, what would that be for exactly?? I don’t get it. I don’t see why The Elite can’t just return? Someone make it make sense please. How about tell Punk to go fuck himself and carry on with business.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if Punk or Ace had dropped a dime on AEW in the form of an official complaint to OSHA for hazardous working conditions — backstage fights every week it seems, for starters.
> 
> If so, that kicks in whistleblower protections and puts AEW under a federal government investigation.
> 
> A sharp lawyer would probably recommend that.


And I’d say Punk was a fucking 100% picture perfect case of worker’s violence, as per OSHA’s own regulations, but you’d disagree to maintain Punk’s innocence and martyrdom.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> And I’d say Punk was a fucking 100% picture perfect case of worker’s violence, as per OSHA’s own regulations, but you’d disagree to maintain Punk’s innocence and martyrdom.


LOL. I’ve said many times that I think multiple parties are at fault. You seem to think that if Punk did wrong then that absolves everyone else and that they should be christened as angels. Two sides can be wrong.

Per OSHA, the first thing a company should do in the case of workplace violence is *call the police.* There have been no police reports on this incident from all reporting and definitely no calls to the local department — did Megha miss Step 1 in this process?

Also, the department of labor lists as the No. 1 step in any report of an employee being discourteous/disrespectful, uncooperative, verbally abusive and bullying/intimidating (seems like a good description of Punk’s behavior) is to meet with the individual following these guidelines:

1. *SCHEDULE a meeting at a private time and place*

That’s not what happened here.

You can read all about how it should have been done yourself: DOL Workplace Violence Program | U.S. Department of Labor

Later you’ll see a key element is not doing it in front of an audience. That tends to escalate things.

I wish AEW had taken a more reasoned approach and scheduled a meeting with Punk at a private time and place and sat him down in a calm manner to go over it instead of storming the locker room with the very people who were butthurt by his comments.

They guaranteed a bad ending by not following simple guidelines.

We don’t know everything, but I think a case can be made for firing Punk, Ace, the Bucks, Omega and Megha. Lot of blame to go around here. We’ll see what the outside lawyers Tony hired recommend (actually he’ll probably fight to keep that from ever being made public but we can hope) and what AEW does.

You’re the workplace violence expert. I’m surprised you don’t know these simple steps outlined in government documents.


----------



## rich110991

Saintpat said:


> LOL. I’ve said many times that I think multiple parties are at fault. You seem to think that if Punk did wrong then that absolves everyone else and that they should be christened as angels. Two sides can be wrong.
> 
> Per OSHA, the first thing a company should do in the case of workplace violence is *call the police.* There have been no police reports on this incident from all reporting and definitely no calls to the local department — did Megha miss Step 1 in this process?
> 
> Also, the department of labor lists as the No. 1 step in any report of an employee being discourteous/disrespectful, uncooperative, verbally abusive and bullying/intimidating (seems like a good description of Punk’s behavior) is to meet with the individual following these guidelines:
> 
> 1. *SCHEDULE a meeting at a private time and place*
> 
> That’s not what happened here.
> 
> You can read all about how it should have been done yourself: DOL Workplace Violence Program | U.S. Department of Labor
> 
> Later you’ll see a key element is not doing it in front of an audience. That tends to escalate things.
> 
> I wish AEW had taken a more reasoned approach and scheduled a meeting with Punk at a private time and place and sat him down in a calm manner to go over it instead of storming the locker room with the very people who were butthurt by his comments.
> 
> They guaranteed a bad ending by not following simple guidelines.
> 
> We don’t know everything, but I think a case can be made for firing Punk, Ace, the Bucks, Omega and Megha. Lot of blame to go around here. We’ll see what the outside lawyers Tony hired recommend (actually he’ll probably fight to keep that from ever being made public but we can hope) and what AEW does.
> 
> You’re the workplace violence expert. I’m surprised you don’t know these simple steps outlined in government documents.


Dude we all saw the conference. Punk caused this.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> LOL. I’ve said many times that I think multiple parties are at fault. You seem to think that if Punk did wrong then that absolves everyone else and that they should be christened as angels. Two sides can be wrong.
> 
> Per OSHA, the first thing a company should do in the case of workplace violence is *call the police.* There have been no police reports on this incident from all reporting and definitely no calls to the local department — did Megha miss Step 1 in this process?
> 
> Also, the department of labor lists as the No. 1 step in any report of an employee being discourteous/disrespectful, uncooperative, verbally abusive and bullying/intimidating (seems like a good description of Punk’s behavior) is to meet with the individual following these guidelines:
> 
> 1. *SCHEDULE a meeting at a private time and place*
> 
> That’s not what happened here.
> 
> You can read all about how it should have been done yourself: DOL Workplace Violence Program | U.S. Department of Labor
> 
> Later you’ll see a key element is not doing it in front of an audience. That tends to escalate things.
> 
> I wish AEW had taken a more reasoned approach and scheduled a meeting with Punk at a private time and place and sat him down in a calm manner to go over it instead of storming the locker room with the very people who were butthurt by his comments.
> 
> They guaranteed a bad ending by not following simple guidelines.
> 
> We don’t know everything, but I think a case can be made for firing Punk, Ace, the Bucks, Omega and Megha. Lot of blame to go around here. We’ll see what the outside lawyers Tony hired recommend (actually he’ll probably fight to keep that from ever being made public but we can hope) and what AEW does.
> 
> You’re the workplace violence expert. I’m surprised you don’t know these simple steps outlined in government documents.


I have already stated that what SHOULD be done and what is often times done are two very different things, especially when the matter “most likely” doesn’t need police force. You can’t run to the police every time an employee goes popping off at the mouth. Things of that nature, you try to keep in-house…by having a team of senior management talk to them, which is where Megha comes in.

If we want to discuss how AEW absolutely dropped the ball in not calling cops, then that is a discussion to be had. In the real world, you handle a disgruntled employee in-house, discuss it with them, and make sure you have neutral eyewitnesses in attendance should a situation arise that can become a part of litigation.

I assure you, I know how the rules work. You’re the one who didn’t know what workplace violence was a fucking month ago. You’re also the one ignoring Jericho stating how The Elite didn’t throw a punch, yet have been suspended for a month.

But I guess you know more than he does…


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> I have already stated that what SHOULD be done and what is often times done are two very different things, especially when the matter “most likely” doesn’t need police force. You can’t run to the police every time an employee goes popping off at the mouth. Things of that nature, you try to keep in-house…by having a team of senior management talk to them, which is where Megha comes in.
> 
> If we want to discuss how AEW absolutely dropped the ball in not calling cops, then that is a discussion to be had. In the real world, you handle a disgruntled employee in-house, discuss it with them, and make sure you have neutral eyewitnesses in attendance should a situation arise that can become a part of litigation.
> 
> I assure you, I know how the rules work. You’re the one who didn’t know what workplace violence was a fucking month ago. You’re also the one ignoring Jericho stating how The Elite didn’t throw a punch, yet have been suspended for a month.
> 
> But I guess you know more than he does…


I know violence means actually something physically happening no matter what label the government or an HR person with an academic degree and no real-world experience calls it.

But let’s get past the press conference (where Punk 100% did not threaten anyone with violence, just called them bad managers and empty-headed and such, as well as saying if you have a problem find me … which isn’t in the same universe as ‘I’m going to kick somebody’s ass’ or ‘you look at me and I’ll kill you) … after that, there was an actual fight, right? Well everyone says so, but AEW’s higher-ups at that point STILL did not call the police. You don’t handle physical violence in-house, but we’ve had THREE incidents in about a month where things got physical backstage and AEW still hasn’t learned how to dial 9-1-1 or even file a police report after?

That’s not doing things by the book. Heck, that’s not even looking at the book’s cover lol.

As for how you handle it, I gave you verbatim quotes and a link to the playbook: you SCHEDULE a meeting at a PRIVATE time and place. You don’t barge in with a posse.

And you DO NOT do it in front of an audience. Which is what took place here — look how many people were in that locker room.

The way they did it guarantees explanation.

Stop acting like this was an active shooter situation because he did a ‘shoot’ at the presser and shot off his mouth.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Where did it say that Moxley had a favoured nation’s clause in his contract?


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I know violence means actually something physically happening no matter what label the government or an HR person with an academic degree and no real-world experience calls it.
> 
> But let’s get past the press conference (where Punk 100% did not threaten anyone with violence, just called them bad managers and empty-headed and such, as well as saying if you have a problem find me … which isn’t in the same universe as ‘I’m going to kick somebody’s ass’ or ‘you look at me and I’ll kill you) … after that, there was an actual fight, right? Well everyone says so, but AEW’s higher-ups at that point STILL did not call the police. You don’t handle physical violence in-house, but we’ve had THREE incidents in about a month where things got physical backstage and AEW still hasn’t learned how to dial 9-1-1 or even file a police report after?
> 
> That’s not doing things by the book. Heck, that’s not even looking at the book’s cover lol.
> 
> As for how you handle it, I gave you verbatim quotes and a link to the playbook: you SCHEDULE a meeting at a PRIVATE time and place. You don’t barge in with a posse.
> 
> And you DO NOT do it in front of an audience. Which is what took place here — look how many people were in that locker room.
> 
> The way they did it guarantees explanation.
> 
> Stop acting like this was an active shooter situation because he did a ‘shoot’ at the presser and shot off his mouth.


No, I agree that AEW need to get their shit in order. Just a month after TK allowed Punk to indirectly threaten anyone that comes near him, he allows Andrade to threaten Sammy by saying, “I’ll see you at Dynamite” to which another fight breaks out.

AEW absolutely needs to start putting guys through some workplace violence and safety training.

My point about Punk was that if it goes to court, he will lose, because the mf’er displayed clear examples of workplace violence. Real world, I have explained that you don’t take threats of an ass-whipping seriously, so you don’t go by the letter of the law. You handle it in-house, the way the Bucks, Omega, and Megha apparently tried to do.

The minute it becomes a genuinely dangerous situation, you call the authorities and remove the person from the workplace. The Bucks went with Megha to talk to Punk. Punk decided to throw a punch. The Bucks and Kenny didn’t throw punches back according to Jericho.

Nothing they did warranted Punk making things physical. That’s the point. Unless, as I have said NUMEROUS TIMES, the Bucks did not go into that room WITH Megha. That’s where the case lives and dies. Where was Megha, and what was her role in things. I’ve said this numerous times.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> No, I agree that AEW need to get their shit in order. Just a month after TK allowed Punk to indirectly threaten anyone that comes near him, he allows Andrade to threaten Sammy by saying, “I’ll see you at Dynamite” to which another fight breaks out.
> 
> AEW absolutely needs to start putting guys through some workplace violence and safety training.
> 
> My point about Punk was that if it goes to court, he will lose, because the mf’er displayed clear examples of workplace violence. Real world, I have explained that you don’t take threats of an ass-whipping seriously, so you don’t go by the letter of the law. You handle it in-house, the way the Bucks, Omega, and Megha apparently tried to do.
> 
> The minute it becomes a genuinely dangerous situation, you call the authorities and remove the person from the workplace. The Bucks went with Megha to talk to Punk. Punk decided to throw a punch. The Bucks and Kenny didn’t throw punches back according to Jericho.
> 
> Nothing they did warranted Punk making things physical. That’s the point. Unless, as I have said NUMEROUS TIMES, the Bucks did not go into that room WITH Megha. That’s where the case lives and dies. Where was Megha, and what was her role in things. I’ve said this numerous times.


I don’t agree with you that there were any threats of violence by Punk or Andrade. Like I’ve noted, the Bucks according to reports told the locker room the same thing — if you have a problem our locker room is open, come see us. That’s what Punk said too. Andrade just said he’d see the guy at the show.

But I do agree with you that AEW mishandled the Andrade-Sammy situation. Dave Meltzer’s report said they had security at the show in case … but apparently their security was as bad as their on-screen security in that they did nothing to keep them apart. We know this because they ended up close enough for punches to be thrown. What were they thinking?

Furthermore, apparently Tony either told or relayed to Andrade ‘if you have a fight, you will NOT be fired.’ That’s about the stupidest thing you could tell anyone who might be looking to get in a fight at work (and since they brought in security they must have been worried a fight would break out) … ‘hey if you hit the guy your job is secure.’ If Sammy sued for an unsafe work environment, he’d win a summary judgment the minute that was established in court — it’s an invitation to go ahead and hit someone without consequence. Apparently they’re more worried about WWE getting Andrade than they are keeping their employees safe.

Now do you agree that they should have called the police in these situations where actual fights broke out? Filed police reports? Because that’s what the Department of Labor tells companies to do in these situations — DON’T handle it in-house, bring in the police and let them deal with it … you put employees at further risk when they’re trying to break up volatile individuals.

As for Jericho, I’m not sure why what he says happened in the locker room matters. There are no accounts that he was in the locker room that I’m aware of. He was actually in the press conference with Tony and he was the one who informed Tony that something went down (maybe from a text, he brought his phone with him). If he knew that before the presser, he should have told Tony immediately — in fact, someone should have come to the press room and gotten the moderator/PR person to get Tony off the stage and said, ‘Hey guys, gonna have to cut this short, I’m sorry’ so he could have gotten to it straight away. Of course even after Jericho told him that, Tony stayed in the press room for 20+ minutes so apparently he nor no one else thought it was enough of a big deal to tend to it immediately.

EDIT: I have said numerous times the case (if there is one) hinges on what Megha told the EVPs. If she at any point said ‘don’t go in there’ or ‘let me handle it’ or ‘you guys leave, I’ll deal with this’ or in any way advised them to back down and they didn’t … it’s 100% on them because they went against legal advice from legal counsel and took it into their own hands. (IMO if she didn’t do that, she’s incompetent and should be fired — if she stuck to the playbook she would have set up a meeting with Punk in a different setting after things cooled down and gotten Tony in on it.)


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I don’t agree with you that there were any threats of violence by Punk or Andrade. Like I’ve noted, the Bucks according to reports told the locker room the same thing — if you have a problem our locker room is open, come see us. That’s what Punk said too. Andrade just said he’d see the guy at the show.
> 
> But I do agree with you that AEW mishandled the Andrade-Sammy situation. Dave Meltzer’s report said they had security at the show in case … but apparently their security was as bad as their on-screen security in that they did nothing to keep them apart. We know this because they ended up close enough for punches to be thrown. What were they thinking?
> 
> Furthermore, apparently Tony either told or relayed to Andrade ‘if you have a fight, you will NOT be fired.’ That’s about the stupidest thing you could tell anyone who might be looking to get in a fight at work (and since they brought in security they must have been worried a fight would break out) … ‘hey if you hit the guy your job is secure.’ If Sammy sued for an unsafe work environment, he’d win a summary judgment the minute that was established in court — it’s an invitation to go ahead and hit someone without consequence. Apparently they’re more worried about WWE getting Andrade than they are keeping their employees safe.
> 
> Now do you agree that they should have called the police in these situations where actual fights broke out? Filed police reports? Because that’s what the Department of Labor tells companies to do in these situations — DON’T handle it in-house, bring in the police and let them deal with it … you put employees at further risk when they’re trying to break up volatile individuals.
> 
> As for Jericho, I’m not sure why what he says happened in the locker room matters. There are no accounts that he was in the locker room that I’m aware of. He was actually in the press conference with Tony and he was the one who informed Tony that something went down (maybe from a text, he brought his phone with him). If he knew that before the presser, he should have told Tony immediately — in fact, someone should have come to the press room and gotten the moderator/PR person to get Tony off the stage and said, ‘Hey guys, gonna have to cut this short, I’m sorry’ so he could have gotten to it straight away. Of course even after Jericho told him that, Tony stayed in the press room for 20+ minutes so apparently he nor no one else thought it was enough of a big deal to tend to it immediately.
> 
> EDIT: I have said numerous times the case (if there is one) hinges on what Megha told the EVPs. If she at any point said ‘don’t go in there’ or ‘let me handle it’ or ‘you guys leave, I’ll deal with this’ or in any way advised them to back down and they didn’t … it’s 100% on them because they went against legal advice from legal counsel and took it into their own hands. (IMO if she didn’t do that, she’s incompetent and should be fired — if she stuck to the playbook she would have set up a meeting with Punk in a different setting after things cooled down and gotten Tony in on it.)


The Andrade and Sammy shit makes me really dislike TK. He is harboring and cultivating an environment where this kind of shit is encouraged, because he can’t book heat himself. He doesn’t know how to “work” heat into his shows, so he just encourages guys to really dislike each other.

Just ready for this shit to end. Give Punk’s litigious ass his money, let the Elite return (they’re still going to the E after all of this shit), and let us know the findings. I want the real details, even though I don’t ever suspect we’ll hear them.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> I don’t agree with you that there were any threats of violence by Punk or Andrade. Like I’ve noted, the Bucks according to reports told the locker room the same thing — if you have a problem our locker room is open, come see us. That’s what Punk said too. Andrade just said he’d see the guy at the show.
> 
> But I do agree with you that AEW mishandled the Andrade-Sammy situation. Dave Meltzer’s report said they had security at the show in case … but apparently their security was as bad as their on-screen security in that they did nothing to keep them apart. We know this because they ended up close enough for punches to be thrown. What were they thinking?
> 
> Furthermore, apparently Tony either told or relayed to Andrade ‘if you have a fight, you will NOT be fired.’ That’s about the stupidest thing you could tell anyone who might be looking to get in a fight at work (and since they brought in security they must have been worried a fight would break out) … ‘hey if you hit the guy your job is secure.’ If Sammy sued for an unsafe work environment, he’d win a summary judgment the minute that was established in court — it’s an invitation to go ahead and hit someone without consequence. Apparently they’re more worried about WWE getting Andrade than they are keeping their employees safe.
> 
> Now do you agree that they should have called the police in these situations where actual fights broke out? Filed police reports? Because that’s what the Department of Labor tells companies to do in these situations — DON’T handle it in-house, bring in the police and let them deal with it … you put employees at further risk when they’re trying to break up volatile individuals.
> 
> As for Jericho, I’m not sure why what he says happened in the locker room matters. There are no accounts that he was in the locker room that I’m aware of. He was actually in the press conference with Tony and he was the one who informed Tony that something went down (maybe from a text, he brought his phone with him). If he knew that before the presser, he should have told Tony immediately — in fact, someone should have come to the press room and gotten the moderator/PR person to get Tony off the stage and said, ‘Hey guys, gonna have to cut this short, I’m sorry’ so he could have gotten to it straight away. Of course even after Jericho told him that, Tony stayed in the press room for 20+ minutes so apparently he nor no one else thought it was enough of a big deal to tend to it immediately.
> 
> EDIT: I have said numerous times the case (if there is one) hinges on what Megha told the EVPs. If she at any point said ‘don’t go in there’ or ‘let me handle it’ or ‘you guys leave, I’ll deal with this’ or in any way advised them to back down and they didn’t … it’s 100% on them because they went against legal advice from legal counsel and took it into their own hands. (IMO if she didn’t do that, she’s incompetent and should be fired — if she stuck to the playbook she would have set up a meeting with Punk in a different setting after things cooled down and gotten Tony in on it.)


Sorry no. Andade is proof yoy don't wait

"Wait to cool off" just means they have more time to cause more dmg before you deal with the issue. Punk could talk to more people, he could run in to someone else without legal consult present etc

Waiting is the wrong move becuse rhe person is a ticking time bomb and letting it go till later can make it blow up way worse

(I.e if punk got one of them by them selfs the fight may of been much worse or someone could've been hurt more)


----------



## bdon

kentl said:


> Sorry no. Andade is proof yoy don't wait
> 
> "Wait to cool off" just means they have more time to cause more dmg before you deal with the issue. Punk could talk to more people, he could run in to someone else without legal consult present etc
> 
> Waiting is the wrong move becuse rhe person is a ticking time bomb and letting it go till later can make it blow up way worse
> 
> (I.e if punk got one of them by them selfs the fight may of been much worse or someone could've been hurt more)


That is my point. If Sammy were smart and wanted to not work anymore, he’d sue TK’s ass for that shit. You allowed a guy to come into work after making obvious threats, and he punches one of the worker bees.

Much easier thing to handle when it is management taking the punch. You fire the guy and stand by those in leadership positions.

This is only continuing, because Punk is trying to get another free check to sit home like the white trash that he is.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Sorry no. Andade is proof yoy don't wait
> 
> "Wait to cool off" just means they have more time to cause more dmg before you deal with the issue. Punk could talk to more people, he could run in to someone else without legal consult present etc
> 
> Waiting is the wrong move becuse rhe person is a ticking time bomb and letting it go till later can make it blow up way worse
> 
> (I.e if punk got one of them by them selfs the fight may of been much worse or someone could've been hurt more)


The Punk-EVP situation is proof you do wait, lol. There’s no reason to believe there would have been a fight if nobody had entered Punk’s dressing room space. We know for a fact that he did not leave the presser and go hunt down the Bucks. He went back to his locker room. If he was hell-bent for a fight that night he’d have gone straight to them.

Andrade is also proof you wait. They never should have been brought together with things so volatile.

Should have told him and Sammy to stay at home and arranged a meeting in Jacksonville on Thursday or Monday or whatever. Put them in different hotels. Put them on flights that don’t conflict or send your private planes if you must. Send limos to pick them up with 3-4 security people in each one and literally walk them into your neutral office space. Sit them down separately and go over things and then bring them together on opposite ends of a conference room and work it out.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> The Punk-EVP situation is proof you do wait, lol. There’s no reason to believe there would have been a fight if nobody had entered Punk’s dressing room space. We know for a fact that he did not leave the presser and go hunt down the Bucks. He went back to his locker room. If he was hell-bent for a fight that night he’d have gone straight to them.
> 
> Andrade is also proof you wait. They never should have been brought together with things so volatile.
> 
> Should have told him and Sammy to stay at home and arranged a meeting in Jacksonville on Thursday or Monday or whatever. Put them in different hotels. Put them on flights that don’t conflict or send your private planes if you must. Send limos to pick them up with 3-4 security people in each one and literally walk them into your neutral office space. Sit them down separately and go over things and then bring them together on opposite ends of a conference room and work it out.


It isn't proof at all. They waited with Andrade and Sammy and a fight still happened. They even took precautions 

Waiting let's the anger and hatred grow. Even with guards they still got in a fight. Deal with it instantly no waiting, no meeting on Tuesday 

It doesn't work. It will not work.

Punk threw the first punch. Showing he was ready ready fight. Zero reason to think otherwise.


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> It isn't proof at all. They waited with Andrade and Sammy and a fight still happened. They even took precautions
> 
> Waiting let's the anger and hatred grow. Even with guards they still got in a fight. Deal with it instantly no waiting, no meeting on Tuesday
> 
> It doesn't work. It will not work.
> 
> Punk threw the first punch. Showing he was ready ready fight. Zero reason to think otherwise.


I took the ‘proof’ from your post earlier.

They didn’t wait on Sammy-Andrade. It happened the first time they were together after going at it on social media for days.

If they had both been ordered to stay away, there would have been no fight last night. Period.

Punk throwing the first punch doesn’t mean he was ‘ready’ to fight. We don’t have all the details. Maybe he threw the first punch after he got shoved or the guys came in yelling and crowded him and he reacted to that.

I’ve been in fights (a long time ago) where I was in now way ‘ready’ to fight but put in a situation where I felt I had to. You probably have too.

What we know for sure is that Punk did not go seek the EVPs out. They came to him. And a fight broke out. Which is why a cooling off period would have been better.

I defer to what I posted earlier — guidelines on how to handle these things per OSHA and the Department of Labor. AEW did not follow those in either of these cases and in both cases they ended up with fights breaking out.

Maybe their legal counsel should read the guidelines I found easily with a google search and implement those as policy and see if maybe that doesn’t work a little better. And maybe the head guy, Tony Khan, shouldn’t publicly say how wrestlers not getting along is great for storylines, encouraging people to have backstage drama — and now they’re getting it practically every week.

Tony has created an unsafe work environment.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> I took the ‘proof’ from your post earlier.
> 
> They didn’t wait on Sammy-Andrade. It happened the first time they were together after going at it on social media for days.
> 
> If they had both been ordered to stay away, there would have been no fight last night. Period.
> 
> Punk throwing the first punch doesn’t mean he was ‘ready’ to fight. We don’t have all the details. Maybe he threw the first punch after he got shoved or the guys came in yelling and crowded him and he reacted to that.
> 
> I’ve been in fights (a long time ago) where I was in now way ‘ready’ to fight but put in a situation where I felt I had to. You probably have too.
> 
> What we know for sure is that Punk did not go seek the EVPs out. They came to him. And a fight broke out. Which is why a cooling off period would have been better.
> 
> I defer to what I posted earlier — guidelines on how to handle these things per OSHA and the Department of Labor. AEW did not follow those in either of these cases and in both cases they ended up with fights breaking out.
> 
> Maybe their legal counsel should read the guidelines I found easily with a google search and implement those as policy and see if maybe that doesn’t work a little better. And maybe the head guy, Tony Khan, shouldn’t publicly say how wrestlers not getting along is great for storylines, encouraging people to have backstage drama — and now they’re getting it practically every week.
> 
> Tony has created an unsafe work environment.


They WERE ordered to stay away from each other 
“Tuesday night they were talked to, both of them, and they were told no fighting. Andrade was told that...you’re not gonna get fired if you fight, but you will be sent home. And Andrade said don’t worry, nothing’s gonna happen, there’s gonna be no fighting...Sammy [said] the same thing. Nothing’s gonna happen. They had security there. Everybody was warned ahead of time.”

They had a sit down meeting before the show. Guess what didn't work? Your idea.

You deal with it in the moment you don't let them go hone you don't let them grow more hate inside.

They said don't fight. They did

What makes you think they'll listen to any other command? 

We have a lot of details 
Punks side originally claimed the bucks "kicked down the door" they then said well no they didn't 

Punk side says Punk threw the first punch (with no mention of any pushing)
Punks side also admits omega was calm.

So only one side has changed any part of the story. One person is stalling the investigation and threatening legal action.

Why again do we belive the side that has changed their story twice now?

I've been in fight situation. Never when legal consule is with them as well as head of talent relations 

That screams talk. Not fight


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> They WERE ordered to stay away from each other
> “Tuesday night they were talked to, both of them, and they were told no fighting. Andrade was told that...you’re not gonna get fired if you fight, but you will be sent home. And Andrade said don’t worry, nothing’s gonna happen, there’s gonna be no fighting...Sammy [said] the same thing. Nothing’s gonna happen. They had security there. Everybody was warned ahead of time.”
> 
> They had a sit down meeting before the show. Guess what didn't work? Your idea.
> 
> You deal with it in the moment you don't let them go hone you don't let them grow more hate inside.
> 
> They said don't fight. They did
> 
> What makes you think they'll listen to any other command?
> 
> We have a lot of details
> Punks side originally claimed the bucks "kicked down the door" they then said well no they didn't
> 
> Punk side says Punk threw the first punch (with no mention of any pushing)
> Punks side also admits omega was calm.
> 
> So only one side has changed any part of the story. One person is stalling the investigation and threatening legal action.
> 
> Why again do we belive the side that has changed their story twice now?
> 
> I've been in fight situation. Never when legal consule is with them as well as head of talent relations
> 
> That screams talk. Not fight


OK, tell me who ‘Punk’s side is’ lol. Kicked the door in was an expression that someone took literally — it means they barged in, not that they superkicked the door down. That was corrected as soon as whoever told whatever dirtsheet that realized they took it literally.

We also have a report from Dave Meltzer that says one person isn’t cooperating — people are assuming that’s Punk, rightly or wrongly — so if it is Punk he hasn’t told his side.

Same thing with ‘Omega was calm.’ Where he got bit there’s a very good chance he had someone in a headlock or chokehold. You don’t get bit on the inside of your forearm any other way unless they were also playing twister.

Don’t act like you know what went on because you do not know. We have bits and pieces from a few people who have talked. We don’t have a full picture.

If we do, then tell me: in what order did the EVPs and their group enter? Who went through the door first? Who went second? What did they say? Were they talking in a low, calm voice or yelling? How closely did they get to Punk? Etc. The answer? You’d don’t know.

Any company that has to tell two people not to fight when they show up for work should instead be telling them NOT to show up for work. Fly them to Jacksonville for a sit-down. Suspend them if necessary until it’s sorted out. Don’t bring them together when you’re so sure there’s going to be a fight that you’ve added security. 

And for sure don’t tell one of them, ‘Hey if you start a fight and hit the other guy, you aren’t going to lose your job. Your job security is not on the line here.’ Might as well tell him he’ll get a bonus, haha.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> LOL. I’ve said many times that I think multiple parties are at fault. You seem to think that if Punk did wrong then that absolves everyone else and that they should be christened as angels. Two sides can be wrong.
> 
> Per OSHA, the first thing a company should do in the case of workplace violence is *call the police.* There have been no police reports on this incident from all reporting and definitely no calls to the local department — did Megha miss Step 1 in this process?
> 
> Also, the department of labor lists as the No. 1 step in any report of an employee being discourteous/disrespectful, uncooperative, verbally abusive and bullying/intimidating (seems like a good description of Punk’s behavior) is to meet with the individual following these guidelines:
> 
> 1. *SCHEDULE a meeting at a private time and place*
> 
> That’s not what happened here.
> 
> You can read all about how it should have been done yourself: DOL Workplace Violence Program | U.S. Department of Labor
> 
> Later you’ll see a key element is not doing it in front of an audience. That tends to escalate things.
> 
> I wish AEW had taken a more reasoned approach and scheduled a meeting with Punk at a private time and place and sat him down in a calm manner to go over it instead of storming the locker room with the very people who were butthurt by his comments.
> 
> They guaranteed a bad ending by not following simple guidelines.
> 
> We don’t know everything, but I think a case can be made for firing Punk, Ace, the Bucks, Omega and Megha. Lot of blame to go around here. We’ll see what the outside lawyers Tony hired recommend (actually he’ll probably fight to keep that from ever being made public but we can hope) and what AEW does.
> 
> You’re the workplace violence expert. I’m surprised you don’t know these simple steps outlined in government documents.


From your own link (I knew I wasn’t wrong about this):









Here we have them saying you need to intervene EARLY to defuse the situation and buy time to figure things out. Hmmm…











Here we have them explaining that a Level 2 situation, which is when the employee begins arguing with co-workers and disobeying (TK telling him to stop airing dirty laundry publicly multiple times) MAY warrant they call 911, but…









…if not, immediately contact the supervisor like the company’s #2 in Megha, and if needed others who are fit for the situation such as Talent Relations like Christopher Daniels.









BEGIN or CONTINUE discipline after meeting with the individual and avoid an audience. Maybe they could have avoided an audience like say…Ace Steel and Kenny Omega not being in the room when everything went down as we have heard they pushed their way in once everything started getting chaotic?




I know my workplace ethics. This is all standard stuff and backs up exactly how I would handle shit on my boat with my crew. I feel vindicated after reading your link.


----------



## redban

77 pages to simply conclude than CM PUNK = ASSHOLE


----------



## bdon

redban said:


> 77 pages to simply conclude than CM PUNK = ASSHOLE


Some people still believe Punk was just REACTING as he should. What a martyr.

Also…some people believe in Santa Clause.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> OK, tell me who ‘Punk’s side is’ lol. Kicked the door in was an expression that someone took literally — it means they barged in, not that they superkicked the door down. That was corrected as soon as whoever told whatever dirtsheet that realized they took it literally.
> 
> We also have a report from Dave Meltzer that says one person isn’t cooperating — people are assuming that’s Punk, rightly or wrongly — so if it is Punk he hasn’t told his side.
> 
> Same thing with ‘Omega was calm.’ Where he got bit there’s a very good chance he had someone in a headlock or chokehold. You don’t get bit on the inside of your forearm any other way unless they were also playing twister.
> 
> Don’t act like you know what went on because you do not know. We have bits and pieces from a few people who have talked. We don’t have a full picture.
> 
> If we do, then tell me: in what order did the EVPs and their group enter? Who went through the door first? Who went second? What did they say? Were they talking in a low, calm voice or yelling? How closely did they get to Punk? Etc. The answer? You’d don’t know.
> 
> Any company that has to tell two people not to fight when they show up for work should instead be telling them NOT to show up for work. Fly them to Jacksonville for a sit-down. Suspend them if necessary until it’s sorted out. Don’t bring them together when you’re so sure there’s going to be a fight that you’ve added security.
> 
> And for sure don’t tell one of them, ‘Hey if you start a fight and hit the other guy, you aren’t going to lose your job. Your job security is not on the line here.’ Might as well tell him he’ll get a bonus, haha.


If it was an expression they why did the change in story say they didn't kick down the door? It didn't say "oh you missunderstood" it was a "actually that didn't happen"

Order doesn't matter. Both sides comment on omega being calm in till Ace threw chair meaning they had ample time to see omega and realize "oh he's calm" of bucks came in yelling and getting in his face how would they notice this fact?

I agree we don't have evreything. But things that both sides agree on point to the bucks being more right then punk 

Punk swung first. 
Omega was calm

Neither side is denying these.

As Andrea sammy shows. You can yell, you can say mean things. Getting physical is when you cross the line


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> If it was an expression they why did the change in story say they didn't kick down the door? It didn't say "oh you missunderstood" it was a "actually that didn't happen"
> 
> Order doesn't matter. Both sides comment on omega being calm in till Ace threw chair meaning they had ample time to see omega and realize "oh he's calm" of bucks came in yelling and getting in his face how would they notice this fact?
> 
> I agree we don't have evreything. But things that both sides agree on point to the bucks being more right then punk
> 
> Punk swung first.
> Omega was calm
> 
> Neither side is denying these.
> 
> As Andrea sammy shows. You can yell, you can say mean things. Getting physical is when you cross the line


How do you know they didn’t say ‘you misunderstood’ to the dirtsheet writer who then corrected the report. Did the dirtsheet writer say the people who told them the original account came back with a completely different story? 
Here is a link to an early account where the door being kicked down was report:









411MANIA | New Details On AEW All Out Post-Media Scrum Brawl, Update On Punk Injury Rumor


A new report has more details about the fight that took place backstage after AEW All Out, coming from CM Punk and Ace Steel's side of things.




411mania.com





It says that the report did not come from Punk or the Bucks but people close to them and even emphasizes in parenthesis that these are NOT the accounts of Punk or the Bucks, just people close to them.

Then, Alvarez and Fightful Select BOTH said that the Punk side — not Punk himself, just the unnamed sources that they are talking to who they consider to be in the Punk camp — said that they didn’t actually kick the door down. One said the story had changed (although Alvarez didn’t actually report that I can find that anyone told HIM the door had been literally kicked down) the other said it had softened.

But to be clear, these are people close to Punk not Punk himself and they may not be actual eyewitnesses and are only relating what they understood to be the case.









CM Punk's side reportedly backed off claim that Young Bucks kicked down locker room door, Bucks and Kenny Omega have yet to hear from AEW


During today's Wrestling Observer Live, Bryan Alvarez was asked about Wade Keller's recent statement that things seem to be leaning towards CM Punk not




wrestlingnews.co





Unless you have access to the videos from the internal investigation interviews, you don’t know that anyone ever said they saw a door kicked down or kicked open and then later told the story differently. Unless the door came off its hinges — heck, even if it had happened that way — if you’re on one side of a door and it comes open suddenly, you don’t know if it was kicked because you cannot see through it. You only see the door itself.

Sounds like misreporting of a common expression — if the door bursts open you might say ‘they kicked it in’ meaning they opened it forcefully, not an actual testimony of ‘tell me exactly, in precise words, what happened.’ Again, tell me how someone sees through a door to tell if it is kicked or pushed or ‘knocked’ open.

You also ignore the reports that say the Bucks were ‘pounding’ on the door before entering. Not gently knocking and peeping in and saying ‘hey, when it’s convenient can we have a quiet word?’

I’m not sure I’ve seen accounts of Omega being calm from the ‘Punk side.’ I know this, if someone comes into my locker room and tries to take my dog, we are fighting if he doesn’t put the dog down as soon as I tell him to keep his mitts off my pet. Him grabbing the dog and trying to walk out with it could have prompted something.

Bottom line, they don’t come to his locker room and there’s no fight. He didn’t go hunting them down to start something. He left the presser and went back to his locker room — at least according to one account he was getting medical treatment or had just finished getting medical treatment when it happened.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> How do you know they didn’t say ‘you misunderstood’ to the dirtsheet writer who then corrected the report. Did the dirtsheet writer say the people who told them the original account came back with a completely different story?
> Here is a link to an early account where the door being kicked down was report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411MANIA | New Details On AEW All Out Post-Media Scrum Brawl, Update On Punk Injury Rumor
> 
> 
> A new report has more details about the fight that took place backstage after AEW All Out, coming from CM Punk and Ace Steel's side of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411mania.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that the report did not come from Punk or the Bucks but people close to them and even emphasizes in parenthesis that these are NOT the accounts of Punk or the Bucks, just people close to them.
> 
> Then, Alvarez and Fightful Select BOTH said that the Punk side — not Punk himself, just the unnamed sources that they are talking to who they consider to be in the Punk camp — said that they didn’t actually kick the door down. One said the story had changed (although Alvarez didn’t actually report that I can find that anyone told HIM the door had been literally kicked down) the other said it had softened.
> 
> But to be clear, these are people close to Punk not Punk himself and they may not be actual eyewitnesses and are only relating what they understood to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk's side reportedly backed off claim that Young Bucks kicked down locker room door, Bucks and Kenny Omega have yet to hear from AEW
> 
> 
> During today's Wrestling Observer Live, Bryan Alvarez was asked about Wade Keller's recent statement that things seem to be leaning towards CM Punk not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingnews.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have access to the videos from the internal investigation interviews, you don’t know that anyone ever said they saw a door kicked down or kicked open and then later told the story differently. Unless the door came off its hinges — heck, even if it had happened that way — if you’re on one side of a door and it comes open suddenly, you don’t know if it was kicked because you cannot see through it. You only see the door itself.
> 
> Sounds like misreporting of a common expression — if the door bursts open you might say ‘they kicked it in’ meaning they opened it forcefully, not an actual testimony of ‘tell me exactly, in precise words, what happened.’ Again, tell me how someone sees through a door to tell if it is kicked or pushed or ‘knocked’ open.
> 
> You also ignore the reports that say the Bucks were ‘pounding’ on the door before entering. Not gently knocking and peeping in and saying ‘hey, when it’s convenient can we have a quiet word?’
> 
> I’m not sure I’ve seen accounts of Omega being calm from the ‘Punk side.’ I know this, if someone comes into my locker room and tries to take my dog, we are fighting if he doesn’t put the dog down as soon as I tell him to keep his mitts off my pet. Him grabbing the dog and trying to walk out with it could have prompted something.
> 
> Bottom line, they don’t come to his locker room and there’s no fight. He didn’t go hunting them down to start something. He left the presser and went back to his locker room — at least according to one account he was getting medical treatment or had just finished getting medical treatment when it happened.


Pounding on someone's door after they did a blow up like that is common. Most jobs the boss would do so and tell them to get their shit and leave

Pounding on a door to get punk to open up doesn't justify swinging first.

You're allowed to be upset at someone after they do something like this. They don't get to swing at you just cause your heated (even if true) thr one who got violent first is wrong

You can yell and scream all you want that's bad form but it isn't illegal. Hitting someone is.


Few reasons why, first off their track record. Thr same logic can be used to say evrey report evrer even when qouting someone could lie and put something they didn't say

Zero reason to assume the dirt sheets did that except your distaste for them. They don't have a history of it.

Also the report doesn't say it isn't Punk or Ace just that it came from their camp
But even then who close to them would report this and have access? Ace wife? No one else was there. This person had first hand knowledge so unless it's Ace wife who could it be?


----------



## Saintpat

kentl said:


> Pounding on someone's door after they did a blow up like that is common. Most jobs the boss would do so and tell them to get their shit and leave
> 
> Pounding on a door to get punk to open up doesn't justify swinging first.
> 
> You're allowed to be upset at someone after they do something like this. They don't get to swing at you just cause your heated (even if true) thr one who got violent first is wrong
> 
> You can yell and scream all you want that's bad form but it isn't illegal. Hitting someone is.
> 
> 
> Few reasons why, first off their track record. Thr same logic can be used to say evrey report evrer even when qouting someone could lie and put something they didn't say
> 
> Zero reason to assume the dirt sheets did that except your distaste for them. They don't have a history of it.
> 
> Also the report doesn't say it isn't Punk or Ace just that it came from their camp
> But even then who close to them would report this and have access? Ace wife? No one else was there. This person had first hand knowledge so unless it's Ace wife who could it be?


There’s no indication any of it came from sources with first-hand knowledge or eye-witnesses.

It’s people in either ‘camp’ — those who either expressed they thought one side was in the right or are known to be buddies with them. Not saying it’s FTR who are ‘on Punk’s side’ but they are close to Punk. Read the SI article that came out a few months ago and several people are quoted speaking well of Punk as a guy backstage. (I don’t think that paints a full picture of the bitter, paranoid, grudge-holding asshole, but I’m saying there are people who seem to like him and they might speak up to him to dirtsheets seeing as how they have spoken on the record favorably about him.) 

So let’s suppose those people — likewise, those friendly with the EVPs — talked to Ace or Nick Jackson or Ace’s wife or whoever and they got an account and passed it along. 

And I’ve read some accounts indicating it wasn’t just Punk and Ace’s wife and Larry the Dog who were in the locker room. There was also a medical person from at least one account, and maybe his/her version fits more sympathetically with Punk’s … or maybe it was his/her impression that the door got kicked in. Lots of possibilities.

As for them coming in (if this is how it happened, and, again, WE DON’T KNOW) pounding on the door, yelling and screaming (maybe even saying something like ‘say it to my face and I’ll kick your ass’) … that’s NOT how Executive Vice Presidents of are supposed to act. THAT brings on liability. There’s a different level of conduct expected BECAUSE it brings on liability. Two guys on the loading dock get into a scuffle, not good. The boss comes down there yelling and screaming in a threatening manner and a fight breaks out with that boss, completely different matter.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> There’s no indication any of it came from sources with first-hand knowledge or eye-witnesses.
> 
> It’s people in either ‘camp’ — those who either expressed they thought one side was in the right or are known to be buddies with them. Not saying it’s FTR who are ‘on Punk’s side’ but they are close to Punk. Read the SI article that came out a few months ago and several people are quoted speaking well of Punk as a guy backstage. (I don’t think that paints a full picture of the bitter, paranoid, grudge-holding asshole, but I’m saying there are people who seem to like him and they might speak up to him to dirtsheets seeing as how they have spoken on the record favorably about him.)
> 
> So let’s suppose those people — likewise, those friendly with the EVPs — talked to Ace or Nick Jackson or Ace’s wife or whoever and they got an account and passed it along.
> 
> And I’ve read some accounts indicating it wasn’t just Punk and Ace’s wife and Larry the Dog who were in the locker room. There was also a medical person from at least one account, and maybe his/her version fits more sympathetically with Punk’s … or maybe it was his/her impression that the door got kicked in. Lots of possibilities.
> 
> As for them coming in (if this is how it happened, and, again, WE DON’T KNOW) pounding on the door, yelling and screaming (maybe even saying something like ‘say it to my face and I’ll kick your ass’) … that’s NOT how Executive Vice Presidents of are supposed to act. THAT brings on liability. There’s a different level of conduct expected BECAUSE it brings on liability. Two guys on the loading dock get into a scuffle, not good. The boss comes down there yelling and screaming in a threatening manner and a fight breaks out with that boss, completely different matter.


Precisely why everything hinges on Megha’s involvement. As I keep saying. Boss comes in, and the worker bees aren’t likely there to start a fight or to act intimidating.

But again, one person threw the first punch and took things to that place. THAT is the person who deserves to be fired.

As for FTR, even they were turned off by what Punk did according to everyone in the know. So, while you and others may be glad Punk took a stand against the Bucks being childish rats, even Punk’s closest compadres in the company didn’t like seeing him act that way. So…fuck him.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> There’s no indication any of it came from sources with first-hand knowledge or eye-witnesses.
> 
> It’s people in either ‘camp’ — those who either expressed they thought one side was in the right or are known to be buddies with them. Not saying it’s FTR who are ‘on Punk’s side’ but they are close to Punk. Read the SI article that came out a few months ago and several people are quoted speaking well of Punk as a guy backstage. (I don’t think that paints a full picture of the bitter, paranoid, grudge-holding asshole, but I’m saying there are people who seem to like him and they might speak up to him to dirtsheets seeing as how they have spoken on the record favorably about him.)
> 
> So let’s suppose those people — likewise, those friendly with the EVPs — talked to Ace or Nick Jackson or Ace’s wife or whoever and they got an account and passed it along.
> 
> And I’ve read some accounts indicating it wasn’t just Punk and Ace’s wife and Larry the Dog who were in the locker room. There was also a medical person from at least one account, and maybe his/her version fits more sympathetically with Punk’s … or maybe it was his/her impression that the door got kicked in. Lots of possibilities.
> 
> As for them coming in (if this is how it happened, and, again, WE DON’T KNOW) pounding on the door, yelling and screaming (maybe even saying something like ‘say it to my face and I’ll kick your ass’) … that’s NOT how Executive Vice Presidents of are supposed to act. THAT brings on liability. There’s a different level of conduct expected BECAUSE it brings on liability. Two guys on the loading dock get into a scuffle, not good. The boss comes down there yelling and screaming in a threatening manner and a fight breaks out with that boss, completely different matter.


How would they know if omega was calm? How would they know who threw the first punch? How would they know the Bucks pounded or kicked down the door? Evreything they say happend requires them to be there.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Precisely why everything hinges on Megha’s involvement. As I keep saying. Boss comes in, and the worker bees aren’t likely there to start a fight or to act intimidating.
> 
> But again, one person threw the first punch and took things to that place. THAT is the person who deserves to be fired.
> 
> As for FTR, even they were turned off by what Punk did according to everyone in the know. So, while you and others may be glad Punk took a stand against the Bucks being childish rats, even Punk’s closest compadres in the company didn’t like seeing him act that way. So…fuck him.


I’m not sure when FTR spoke up about what Punk did. Here’s what they said Aug. 31:









FTR Breaks Silence On CM Punk's Ongoing Backstage Issues In AEW


FTR opens up about CM Punk backstage.




screenrant.com





Regardless, Punk does (or did) have supporters in the AEW locker room.

I really do wish you’d stop painting me in an untrue light. I have never said I’m glad Punk took a stand against the Bucks. I’ve never expressed that. 

I don’t like Punk. But I do point out that Tony Khan is an inept owner and to me this is all a result of failed leadership at the top. To sit there like a bobblehead nodding along when Punk was ripping the company at the press conference was the most cuck beta thing I’ve ever seen. No wonder they continue to have backstage problems, because the ‘boss’ wants to be their friend and have everybody like him instead of actually running the company and doing what’s best.

As I have posted many times: if you’re mad at Punk for the things he said at the press conference, be madder at the CEO who nodded along and made sure to say Punk is a “sweetheart” as Punk was walking away.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I’m not sure when FTR spoke up about what Punk did. Here’s what they said Aug. 31:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTR Breaks Silence On CM Punk's Ongoing Backstage Issues In AEW
> 
> 
> FTR opens up about CM Punk backstage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, Punk does (or did) have supporters in the AEW locker room.
> 
> I really do wish you’d stop painting me in an untrue light. I have never said I’m glad Punk took a stand against the Bucks. I’ve never expressed that.
> 
> I don’t like Punk. But I do point out that Tony Khan is an inept owner and to me this is all a result of failed leadership at the top. To sit there like a bobblehead nodding along when Punk was ripping the company at the press conference was the most cuck beta thing I’ve ever seen. No wonder they continue to have backstage problems, because the ‘boss’ wants to be their friend and have everybody like him instead of actually running the company and doing what’s best.
> 
> As I have posted many times: if you’re mad at Punk for the things he said at the press conference, be madder at the CEO who nodded along and made sure to say Punk is a “sweetheart” as Punk was walking away.


But that line of thinking lets Punk off the hook and continues the “Punk is just a victim of bad circumstances and failed management” rhetoric. Punk makes his own decisions. Punk is the one who decided to make things physical. Punk is the one who decided to try and burn the company down from the inside.

TK being a shit CEO is a topic for another thread. Punk made things physical when they did not require it. A man robbing a bank with a loaded gun is not absolved when he decides to shoot hostages, because the police decide to bust in the door. Likewise, that cop busting in the door is not guilty for the murder.

Bucks may have played Punk’s insecurities against him, may have pushed every last one of his buttons, but he, and he alone, decided to make things physical.


----------



## kentl

Saintpat said:


> I’m not sure when FTR spoke up about what Punk did. Here’s what they said Aug. 31:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTR Breaks Silence On CM Punk's Ongoing Backstage Issues In AEW
> 
> 
> FTR opens up about CM Punk backstage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, Punk does (or did) have supporters in the AEW locker room.
> 
> I really do wish you’d stop painting me in an untrue light. I have never said I’m glad Punk took a stand against the Bucks. I’ve never expressed that.
> 
> I don’t like Punk. But I do point out that Tony Khan is an inept owner and to me this is all a result of failed leadership at the top. To sit there like a bobblehead nodding along when Punk was ripping the company at the press conference was the most cuck beta thing I’ve ever seen. No wonder they continue to have backstage problems, because the ‘boss’ wants to be their friend and have everybody like him instead of actually running the company and doing what’s best.
> 
> As I have posted many times: if you’re mad at Punk for the things he said at the press conference, be madder at the CEO who nodded along and made sure to say Punk is a “sweetheart” as Punk was walking away.


Nope sorry. Personal responsibility trumps a ceo responsibility here

Evrey person is more responsible for their own actions then their bosses

End of day you can yell you can scream. Physical violence is the line and Punk crossed it first.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> But that line of thinking lets Punk off the hook and continues the “Punk is just a victim of bad circumstances and failed management” rhetoric. Punk makes his own decisions. Punk is the one who decided to make things physical. Punk is the one who decided to try and burn the company down from the inside.
> 
> TK being a shit CEO is a topic for another thread. Punk made things physical when they did not require it. A man robbing a bank with a loaded gun is not absolved when he decides to shoot hostages, because the police decide to bust in the door. Likewise, that cop busting in the door is not guilty for the murder.
> 
> Bucks may have played Punk’s insecurities against him, may have pushed every last one of his buttons, but he, and he alone, decided to make things physical.


I don’t absolve Punk. But the fish rots from the head down. There have been two other backstage altercations that we know of in recent days and neither of those had anything to do with Punk. Tony is ultimately responsible for how his shop is run and for being the leader and he’s utterly and completely failed in that regard.

Interesting how you now lean more on the physical and who threw a punch when previously your citations of workplace violence made it clear that any threat of violence (you and I disagree on whether Punk threatened violence by saying anyone who has a problem with him, come find him) is an incident of workplace violence — which means if one of the EVPs did say anything about beating him up or kicking his ass and it happened before a punch was thrown, they are the ones who committed workplace violence first.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I don’t absolve Punk. But the fish rots from the head down. There have been two other backstage altercations that we know of in recent days and neither of those had anything to do with Punk. Tony is ultimately responsible for how his shop is run and for being the leader and he’s utterly and completely failed in that regard.
> 
> Interesting how you now lean more on the physical and who threw a punch when previously your citations of workplace violence made it clear that any threat of violence (you and I disagree on whether Punk threatened violence by saying anyone who has a problem with him, come find him) is an incident of workplace violence — which means if one of the EVPs did say anything about beating him up or kicking his ass and it happened before a punch was thrown, they are the ones who committed workplace violence first.


Oh no. If The Bucks went in there and said they were going to kick his ass, then I’m with you on that, they deserved to have their asses kicked.

I just don’t imagine that occurred assuming Megha was there with them, which is why I maintain that her involvement is the smoking gun as to who I’d be dropping the hammer on were I in Tony’s shoes.

But I’m a strong leader of men. Tony is a mark, so Punk may be world champion next week with new ice cream bars with the Bucks teaching HR seminars.


----------



## 3venflow

Ace Steel fired? Or how to interpret this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580315941253963777


----------



## shandcraig

So when Tomy Khans jerk fest punky returns, will the fans turn on him like they did to Cody? Or will they continue to jerk themselves off to him? What are people's bets?


----------



## A PG Attitude

I enjoyed Mox and Hangman both taking veiled shots at Punk on Dynamite.


----------



## Leviticus

That bite mark is the exact placement it would be if someone was bitten while trying to put someone in a chokehold and got bit. So I have a hard time believing Omega's story that he had nothing to do with the fight and was trying to save Punk's dog, and was then randomly attacked by Steele.


----------



## Saintpat

Leviticus said:


> That bite mark is the exact placement it would be if someone was bitten while trying to put someone in a chokehold and got bit. So I have a hard time believing Omega's story that he had nothing to do with the fight and was trying to save Punk's dog, and was then randomly attacked by Steele.


That’s all spin.

Omega and Megha (think how closely those two names align) conspired to dognap Larry to hold him hostage for negotiations with Punk.

Ace was trying to protect Larry from the abductors.

Pure and simple.


----------



## bdon

Leviticus said:


> That bite mark is the exact placement it would be if someone was bitten while trying to put someone in a chokehold and got bit. So I have a hard time believing Omega's story that he had nothing to do with the fight and was trying to save Punk's dog, and was then randomly attacked by Steele.


Except even those in the Punk camp admit to Omega being calm at first. All involved admit to Omega and Punk even talking later in the night.

The most logical scenario based on the evidence we have is the one I have laid out many times:

- Punk is hurt, pissed off, feeling beside himself

- The Bucks come knocking on his door with Megha to air out grievances.

- mouths are ran

- Punk shuts Matt’s mouth the quickest way he can

- Ace’s wife screams as most women are wont to do in these situations

- Ace and Kenny shove their way into the room at the sound of the commotion

- Ace loses his cool when he sees his wife screaming and crying

- dog is going crazy, and Kenny hands him off to Megha to try and more easily get ahold of the situation

- everyone is trying to break things up, and Kenny grabs Ace from behind to pull him off Nick, and Ace is in fight or flight mode and reaches down to take a bite out of Omega

- Omega is no longer calm as he just got bit trying to break things up



This is how fights occur. It is almost always a misunderstanding and about your vantage point. Everyone’s version of events are usually truthful based on their perspective.

So it comes down to two things: did the Bucks have enough sense to them to bring Megha as a neutral 3rd party, and did Punk throw the first punch after being threatened or did he throw the first punch just cause he was angry.


----------



## Mr316

The only reason this is taking so much time and why no one is back yet is because I think Tony is trying to get everyone back. He’s not gonna bring back Omega or Bucks as long as he can’t convince Punk to come back. I don’t think he wants to lose Punk. Don’t forget Tony is a huge Punk fan. He was #1 on his roster list. Now, would Punk come back? Who knows. But I do believe Tony wants all of them back.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Punk can stay away.


----------



## Saintpat

Leviticus said:


> That bite mark is the exact placement it would be if someone was bitten while trying to put someone in a chokehold and got bit. So I have a hard time believing Omega's story that he had nothing to do with the fight and was trying to save Punk's dog, and was then randomly attacked by Steele.


I want forensic bite mark analysis on this.

Because the other placement that bite mark is perfect for is … if Kenny bit himself on the inside of his arm. Why? To frame Ace of course.

Only dental impressions can solve this.

WBD wants new non-ring AEW programming. Wrestling Forensic Files could be a big hit.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Saintpat said:


> I want forensic bite mark analysis on this.
> 
> Because the other placement that bite mark is perfect for is … if Kenny bit himself on the inside of his arm. Why? To frame Ace of course.
> 
> Only dental impressions can solve this.
> 
> WBD wants new non-ring AEW programming. Wrestling Forensic Files could be a big hit.


You actually can't prove conclusively using bite mark analysis. At least they were able to use it to fry Bundy's ass, but they found out since then that there's too much variation, its not reliable in court.


----------



## Saintpat

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You actually can't prove conclusively using bite mark analysis. At least they were able to use it to fry Bundy's ass, but they found out since then that there's too much variation, its not reliable in court.


That’s probably the legal holdup in all of this — Kenny’s lawyer trying to get the internal investigation to rule out the bite mark evidence.


----------



## Leviticus

Saintpat said:


> That’s all spin.
> 
> Omega and Megha (think how closely those two names align) conspired to dognap Larry to hold him hostage for negotiations with Punk.
> 
> Ace was trying to protect Larry from the abductors.
> 
> Pure and simple.


 I have a feeling that it was more omega trying to put Ace In a choke hold while he was fighting one of the bucks


----------



## My_Melody

Leviticus said:


> I have a feeling that it was more omega trying to put Ace In a choke hold while he was fighting one of the bucks


I have a feeling he was trying to give him a snap dragon suplex . 

Maybe he was just grabbing him from behind to get him off someone.

Why the hell do people think people are gonna randomly slap on a choke hold on the middle of a mini brawl lol.


----------



## bdon

My_Melody said:


> I have a feeling he was trying to give him a snap dragon suplex .
> 
> Maybe he was just grabbing him from behind to get him off someone.
> 
> Why the hell do people think people are gonna randomly slap on a choke hold on the middle of a mini brawl lol.


Exactly. The most logical scenario is often the correct one, and the logical thing in that instance is grabbing Ace from behind, one arm over the shoulder and the other arm under the armpit, so you can better use your hips to get more strength behind breaking it up.

Ace is in fight or flight mode and THINKS he is being attacked and bites down.


----------



## kingfunkel

Personally I think :


Punk planted 1 of the Jacksons
Ace then threw a chair at the other Jackson, who was moving in to help his brother
Omega tried to pull/hold Ace back from it all, maybe move him backwards and then Ace thought Omega was going for a choke and bit him.


----------



## yeahright2

Saintpat said:


> I want forensic bite mark analysis on this.
> 
> Because the other placement that bite mark is perfect for is … if Kenny bit himself on the inside of his arm. Why? To frame Ace of course.
> 
> Only dental impressions can solve this.
> 
> WBD wants new non-ring AEW programming. Wrestling Forensic Files could be a big hit.


Faking an injury is Omegas MO. Just ask Cornette about the picture Omega sent of a foot as "evidence" that he was hurt.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

yeahright2 said:


> Faking an injury is Omegas MO. Just ask Cornette about the picture Omega sent of a foot as "evidence" that he was hurt.


That mother’f’ing Chester the Cheatolarping Twinkletoes Mcfingerbang! Dang it all! That’s Olivier the Leopard for ya. He aint never changed a spot in his life!


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581469732544266240


----------



## My_Melody

bdon said:


> Exactly. The most logical scenario is often the correct one, and the logical thing in that instance is grabbing Ace from behind, one arm over the shoulder and the other arm under the armpit, so you can better use your hips to get more strength behind breaking it up.
> 
> Ace is in fight or flight mode and THINKS he is being attacked and bites down.





bdon said:


> Exactly. The most logical scenario is often the correct one, and the logical thing in that instance is grabbing Ace from behind, one arm over the shoulder and the other arm under the armpit, so you can better use your hips to get more strength behind breaking it up.
> 
> Ace is in fight or flight mode and THINKS he is being attacked and bites down.


I mean at least you can think about it reasonably, the way some people talk a punch was thrown and then everyone was trying to lock in submission moves lol.

I hope the people who think like that never get in an actual fight because they will likely get stomped on.


----------



## 3venflow

39 today. Hurry back GOAT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581529357331202048


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> 39 today. Hurry back GOAT.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581529357331202048


Punk has to be older than 39.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Punk has to be older than 39.


18k weekly viewers seperates your GOAT from Kenny Omega.

Not bad for a guy who only debuted in America 3 years ago.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> 18k weekly viewers seperates your GOAT from Kenny Omega.
> 
> Not bad for a guy who only debuted in America 3 years ago.


Not even close to being my GOAT, just having a bit of fun.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Not even close to being my GOAT, just having a bit of fun.


Ok. I thought you’d done went full Cornette and acting like Punk is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Haha


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Ok. I thought you’d done went full Cornette and acting like Punk is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Haha


No, just a case of an oasis in a desert.


----------



## shandcraig

wrong thread


----------



## shandcraig

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Nothing Finer

Delete - Wrong thread


----------



## IronMan8

Wrong thread


----------



## 3venflow

New Kenny sightings.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582579456757362688


----------



## 3venflow

Sean Ross Sapp:

_Yesterday marked the most movement on the Brawl Out situation that. Ace Steel was officially released, The Elite was referenced on commentary for the first time since the incident, CM Punk was featured in an ROH Title montage, and the Young Bucks appeared in an AEW Rampage commercial. None of them were added back to the AEW Dynamite intro.

*However, Tuesday was also the first time we've heard movement or optimism on "potential returns," though that was left vague. We were told that the parties involved are more in contact with All Elite Wrestling now than they'd been for a while before, but the context of that was absent.*

Much of the roster has remained quiet since the Brawl Out situation, whether it be on the record, off the record or on background. This became even more of the case after the Jon Moxley, Bryan Danielson, Chris Jericho led talent meeting that encouraged talent to keep their dirty laundry in house. After word emerged of Ace Steel finally being let go, more talent and staff were willing to talk.

The unanimous consensus that we've heard from was that the move was expected, and if there weren't constantly pending legal ramifications, this would have been done the week of Brawl Out. By the time the following week's tapings happened, most everyone thought that they were effectively done working with Ace Steel, who actually had to be fined for using coarse language on television just days before. Steel's proximity to CM Punk throughout the situation complicated matters._


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> Sean Ross Sapp:
> 
> _Yesterday marked the most movement on the Brawl Out situation that. Ace Steel was officially released, The Elite was referenced on commentary for the first time since the incident, CM Punk was featured in an ROH Title montage, and the Young Bucks appeared in an AEW Rampage commercial. None of them were added back to the AEW Dynamite intro.
> 
> *However, Tuesday was also the first time we've heard movement or optimism on "potential returns," though that was left vague. We were told that the parties involved are more in contact with All Elite Wrestling now than they'd been for a while before, but the context of that was absent.*
> 
> Much of the roster has remained quiet since the Brawl Out situation, whether it be on the record, off the record or on background. This became even more of the case after the Jon Moxley, Bryan Danielson, Chris Jericho led talent meeting that encouraged talent to keep their dirty laundry in house. After word emerged of Ace Steel finally being let go, more talent and staff were willing to talk.
> 
> The unanimous consensus that we've heard from was that the move was expected, and if there weren't constantly pending legal ramifications, this would have been done the week of Brawl Out. By the time the following week's tapings happened, most everyone thought that they were effectively done working with Ace Steel, who actually had to be fined for using coarse language on television just days before. Steel's proximity to CM Punk throughout the situation complicated matters._


So basically they came in to confront Punk. Ace says, ‘hey let’s sit down and talk this out calmly’ and tosses a guy a chair … and he’s the one who gets fired?


----------



## Mr316

They’re all coming back.


----------



## Geeee

Saintpat said:


> So basically they came in to confront Punk. Ace says, ‘hey let’s sit down and talk this out calmly’ and tosses a guy a chair … and he’s the one who gets fired?


tosses one guy a chair and offers another a quick bite. That's my Ace!


----------



## Prized Fighter

The newest development in this is that Meltzer is now blaming himself. Just to recap, Punk blames the Elite, The Elite blame Punk, Helwani blames TK and Meltzer blames himself.

This is Meltzer's post on the Observer Newsletter board.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Prized Fighter said:


> The newest development in this is that Meltzer is now blaming himself. Just to recap, Punk blames the Elite, The Elite blame Punk, Helwani blames TK and Meltzer blames himself.
> 
> This is Meltzer's post on the Observer Newsletter board.
> View attachment 136237


Everyone involved should be called into TK’s office the next time there is a taping. TK should ask everyone to read that quote by Meltzer. TK should then conclude the brief powwow by simply asking
“Can we all get back to work now? Btw, Punk is going over Hangman in two weeks, Page is doing the honours and it’s Punk vs MJF at Full Gear now! MJF will then beat Punk cleanly and decisively. Maybe teasing respect and a face turn only to low blow Punk. That should stall the cheers a bit for now. If Max gets more cheers than boos we need to delay that at least until Full Gear or the week after at Dynamite or even Rampage.”

That SHOULD fix things for now…right? Even if it doesn’t fix things TK could do a lot worse than my idea!


----------



## Prized Fighter

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Everyone involved should be called into TK’s office the next time there is a taping. TK should ask everyone to read that quote by Meltzer. TK should then conclude the brief powwow by simply asking
> “Can we all get back to work now? Btw, Punk is going over Hangman in two weeks, Page is doing the honours and it’s Punk vs MJF at Full Gear now! MJF will then beat Punk cleanly and decisively. Maybe teasing respect and a face turn only to low blow Punk. That should stall the cheers a bit for now. If Max gets more cheers than boos we need to delay that at least until Full Gear or the week after at Dynamite or even Rampage.”
> 
> That SHOULD fix things for now…right? Even if it doesn’t fix things TK could do a lot worse than my idea!


Ummm.....Punk is still injured.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Prized Fighter said:


> Ummm.....Punk is still injured.


D’oh! I am usually one fan who responds to all the
“where in the
World is…” with “They are out with <insert diagnosis here> so they aren’t being wasted…”

I thought it sounded a little bit simplistic in my head. If Punk was healthy they may have even done that by now…maybe.

Thst should still be their plan going forward. They just need a four week schedule that fits those two CM Punk matches that I suggested earlier.


----------



## bdon

Ultimo Duggan said:


> D’oh! I am usually one fan who responds to all the
> “where in the
> World is…” with “They are out with <insert diagnosis here> so they aren’t being wasted…”
> 
> I thought it sounded a little bit simplistic in my head. If Punk was healthy they may have even done that by now…maybe.
> 
> Thst should still be their plan going forward. They just need a four week schedule that fits those two CM Punk matches that I suggested earlier.


Punk going over anyone clean after this bullshit doesn’t teach his fucking ass anything. Fuck that asshole with the self-inflated view of himself as a Hogan, Cena-level equivalent.


----------



## Saintpat

Geeee said:


> tosses one guy a chair and offers another a quick bite. That's my Ace!


The obvious scenario here is that Punk offered Ace a Mindi’s muffin and as he was biting into it, Omega tried to snatch it. Just because he’s an EVP doesn’t mean he can snatch a French fry off someone else’s plate, so to speak — clear case of abuse of power.


----------



## Chan Hung

If Khan has to keep them all, just dont let them all in the same building. In other words...one week Punk can hangout, the other week Elite..just dont have them intermix and there you go. Easy solution.


----------



## bdon

Chan Hung said:


> If Khan has to keep them all, just dont let them all in the same building. In other words...one week Punk can hangout, the other week Elite..just dont have them intermix and there you go. Easy solution.


And Punk will still find a problem with someone. It’s what people like him do.


----------



## Serious_frusting

Punk. The elite entered his locker room


----------



## zkorejo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/y9pes9

Ace out. Punk seems like is a goner too. I doubt WWE will want Punk. Didn't leave on good terms, wasn't hired by Vince even when Fox urged him to. If Vince didn't bring him back, I see very little possibility Triple H would. As mostly his grievances were with Triple H and not Vince the first time around. AEW brawl out stuff is also not exactly something WWE would want for themselves. I think Punk leaves AEW and just vanishes. I don't think people will ask for him to come back after this. He can live his life in peace as a part time actor/mma announcer.

Can we have Elite back on Dynamite ASAP now.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Fingers crossed Kenneth goes to WWE or New Japan and that AEW doesn't tack on time. Only a few more months.


----------



## 3venflow

Offer Kenny a new five-year deal if Punk is gone. You want to keep at least one of them, they're two of the company's top five singles stars and losing both would be crazy. Losing The Elite would be such bad optics too, they're literally in the name of the company and a LOT of people on social media are wavering on their AEW fandom based on the outcome of these events. Hangman would run down his contract and join them too, plus a ton of guys who the Elite headhunted like Jungle Boy could be question marks depending on where they ended up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583412382264500224


----------



## Saintpat

Dave’s reporting aside, I’d be shocked if getting Punk to sign an NDA isn’t as big a priority as a non-compete.

And Punk will use anything for leverage he can to get the max out of his separation if that happens — ‘if I don’t get what I want, I’ll go to WWE and bury your White Claw-drinking ass on pipebombs every week’ or ‘if I don’t get what I want, I’ll sit down with Ariel (or Busted Open, wherever) and spill every stinking thing I know about you and this promotion’ are leverage for a guy like Tony. Much less, ‘I’ll sue and make public every financial record I get under discovery.’

I’m not sure about him ever wrestling in WWE — but how uncomfortable would it make Tony if he went to New Japan with their ‘partnership,’ that kind of short-term deal seems to fit Punk’s physician status of not being able to work a heavy schedule without getting hurt?

The funny thing would be if HHH offered Punk a new show — ‘WWE Wednesday Night Punk’ — to go head to head with AEW and it’s just Punk sitting at a table doing a weekly faux scrum burying AEW every week while Dynamite is on, lol.


----------



## kingfunkel

Could CM Punk realistically go back to the WWE? After everything with HHH, you would think not. We have seen what Punk can still do with a microphone in his hand. Him working with Owens and Reigns, is golden. A non compete clause is pointless because he's not gonna be cleared till next year anyways. 

Not sure Punk will sign an NDA. He seems like the type to just tell his side of the story. So he doesn't come off as too bad in the eyes of wrestling fans. Meltzer will bury him, as will the pro AEW sheets. So he needs his voice heard. Not sure he can special guest on Cornette's podcast, due to Cornette being NDA'd. If he signs an NDA and Meltzer starts runninv his mouth, CM Punk won't be able to shut him down. 
If his contract is bought out by Khan, then he won't need the money... Especially if WWE come knocking.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Punk will be back in WWE next year. There’s too much money to be made on both sides for it not to happen.


----------



## 3venflow

This thread summing up Wade Keller's views is very interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584243679942045697


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> This thread summing up Wade Keller's views is very interesting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584243679942045697


Very interesting stuff that makes sense. I could see Punk being mad because the crowd chanted MJF at the end of the show.


----------



## IronMan8

To me, MJF's return to close All Out opposite new champion CM Punk was the pinnacle of long-term storytelling.

It was so good. Even back in January, Punk intentionally DQ'd MJF to start his year with a losing record (leading to Punk getting an opportunity at becoming champion before MJF... otherwise it should've been MJF in Punk's position)

It was cleverly setup with MJF the faux heel (but really the babyface) and Punk the snake in disguise all along. The crowd chanting MJF in Chicago was perfect. Which makes it even more annoying how it's turning out.

Was Punk embarrassed MJF got cheered over him in Chicago and he blamed the Elite for it? Was that not intentional? Whatever the explanation, it's essential they pay this off in the ring. It'll encourage faith in AEW's epic long-term stories.

AEW's biggest strength is their creative freedom, but that freedom is proving to be a double-edged sword that must be wielded wisely to keep your nose and face in tact.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Offer Kenny a new five-year deal if Punk is gone. You want to keep at least one of them, they're two of the company's top five singles stars and losing both would be crazy. Losing The Elite would be such bad optics too, they're literally in the name of the company and a LOT of people on social media are wavering on their AEW fandom based on the outcome of these events. Hangman would run down his contract and join them too, plus a ton of guys who the Elite headhunted like Jungle Boy could be question marks depending on where they ended up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583412382264500224


We’ve read multiple times how many in AEW were anti-Punk. Congrats to him for having FTR liking him, though. Another couple of guys who are never happy anywhere.


Mr316 said:


> Very interesting stuff that makes sense. I could see Punk being mad because the crowd chanted MJF at the end of the show.


Punk’s main point of contention was always that the dirtsheets blaming him for Cabana had him upset out of nowhere. It was apparent when he realized that Moxley was getting cheered just as loud as him. He was pissed at the one fan who screamed something about Colt. He turned around, looking like he was about to cry when the crowd was cheering his injury and Mox winning the title.

When Max got cheered louder in Chicago, it broke Punk. He went out of his way to pander to them and started raising the belt higher and higher above his head to get them on his side, but MJF being cheered in. Chicago broke him. 



IronMan8 said:


> To me, MJF's return to close All Out opposite new champion CM Punk was the pinnacle of long-term storytelling.
> 
> It was so good. Even back in January, Punk intentionally DQ'd MJF to start his year with a losing record (leading to Punk getting an opportunity at becoming champion before MJF... otherwise it should've been MJF in Punk's position)
> 
> It was cleverly setup with MJF the faux heel (but really the babyface) and Punk the snake in disguise all along. The crowd chanting MJF in Chicago was perfect. Which makes it even more annoying how it's turning out.
> 
> Was Punk embarrassed MJF got cheered over him in Chicago and he blamed the Elite for it? Was that not intentional? Whatever the explanation, it's essential they pay this off in the ring. It'll encourage faith in AEW's epic long-term stories.
> 
> AEW's biggest strength is their creative freedom, but that freedom is proving to be a double-edged sword that must be wielded wisely to keep your nose and face in tact.


Keep dreaming Alice. Punk ain’t returning, and he has no intentions of doing business. He thought he was returning to a place where he’d be the most beloved star in the world, had the billionaire owner willing to let him do all that he needed to become Hogan/Cena-level stardom in his own head. Just like Hunter and Cena told everyone: Punk don’t care about the product, only change he wants is “make punk a star” like the biggest fucking mark in the room that he is.


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> We’ve read multiple times how many in AEW were anti-Punk. Congrats to him for having FTR liking him, though. Another couple of guys who are never happy anywhere.
> 
> Punk’s main point of contention was always that the dirtsheets blaming him for Cabana had him upset out of nowhere. It was apparent when he realized that Moxley was getting cheered just as loud as him. He was pissed at the one fan who screamed something about Colt. He turned around, looking like he was about to cry when the crowd was cheering his injury and Mox winning the title.
> 
> When Max got cheered louder in Chicago, it broke Punk. He went out of his way to pander to them and started raising the belt higher and higher above his head to get them on his side, but MJF being cheered in. Chicago broke him.
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming Alice. Punk ain’t returning, and he has no intentions of doing business. He thought he was returning to a place where he’d be the most beloved star in the world, had the billionaire owner willing to let him do all that he needed to become Hogan/Cena-level stardom in his own head. Just like Hunter and Cena told everyone: Punk don’t care about the product, only change he wants is “make punk a star” like the biggest fucking mark in the room that he is.


You're probably right. My interest in his story is predicted on the idea he's actually a snake in disguise and the young AEW faces have been trying to warn us all along. That's the story I thought they were telling.

But if it's as simple as Punk wanting to be a pure Cody/Cena type of face, and he became pissed that the young AEW originals twisted the narrative to go against his idea of him being a pure face... then that's a different story

Then the question is whether The Elite were justified in sabotaging Punk. That comes down to whether Punk was playing politics during Hangman's reign to expedite his own reign (since it felt pretty sudden) - if that happened, then the Elite's stuff was just in response to dirty politics, much like Shawn flopping for Hogan

All depends on what Punk's intentions have been all along


----------



## Serpico Jones

Brian Last says Jericho wants Punk fired. He also expects some major heat between the Jericho faction and the Elite, when/if they return.

Jericho is sick of the Elite’s bullshit.


----------



## Fearless Viper

I have no side of this drama. I'm here to watch. I'm a huge Punk fan as a performer but when it comes about his booking I don't care about his complaints.


----------



## bdon

Serpico Jones said:


> Brian Last says Jericho wants Punk fired. He also expects some major heat between the Jericho faction and the Elite, when/if they return.
> 
> Jericho is sick of the Elite’s bullshit.


I don’t buy this one. Jericho stands with the Elite.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584816647688556545


----------



## Nakahoeup

I really want to know what's going on with Punk's contract. Couldn't give a fuck about those jealous bozos.


----------



## rich110991

THE ELITE, THE, THE, ELITE!


----------



## shandcraig

Elites return and everyone cheers for them. Weeks later punk jumps the railing and attacks them. Cuts the same promo hes cut for 15 years. Hes one pissed off looking crackhead. The crowd goes nuts and reports all over the internet say its the greatest storyline that has ever happend. Then the night finishes off with endless men at home relieving themselves of joy.


----------



## ShadowCounter

"What's so toxic is when somebody thinks they're bigger than the company," Baker said. "Or that the company needs them. There's literally no one in AEW that they need, other than Tony Khan to survive. Everybody can be replaced."

Damn, even Britt Baker has turned on Punk.


----------



## Not Lying

I genuinely can’t believe this shit. The instigators get away with everything and the guy who did nothing but tell the truth gets punished. We are left with WOATs instead of GOATs.

Can’t wait for these 3 geeks to suffer the same fate as Hangman. Fucking Karma will get them. Motherfucking political assholes. 

I’m done with this shithole company.


----------



## Irish Jet

Not Lying said:


> I genuinely can’t believe this shit. The instigators get away with everything and the guy who did nothing but tell the truth gets punished. We are left with WOATs instead of GOATs.
> 
> Can’t wait for these 3 geeks to suffer the same fate as Hangman. Fucking Karma will get them. Motherfucking political assholes.
> 
> I’m done with this shithole company.


The Elite are the foundation of the cultish support that originally carried AEW - The company is literally named after them. Punk is a bigger draw by himself but his departure would be less alienating to that original base of fanatics. 

They also have their own propagandists who've been spinning this story since the incident, it's actually been hilarious to see Meltzer go in harder on AEW since they got suspended, he's not even hiding it. 

If they're fired and end up in WWE, especially now with HHH in charge, a lot of that cult following could realistically go with them and completely tune out of AEW. You see that sentiment all over places like reddit.


----------



## Not Lying

Irish Jet said:


> The Elite are the foundation of the cultish support that originally carried AEW - The company is literally named after them. Punk is a bigger draw by himself but his departure would be less alienating to that original base of fanatics.
> 
> They also have their own propagandists who've been spinning this story since the incident, it's actually been hilarious to see Meltzer go in harder on AEW since they got suspended, he's not even hiding it.
> 
> If they're fired and end up in WWE, especially now with HHH in charge, a lot of that cult following could realistically go with them and completely tune out of AEW. You see that sentiment all over places like reddit.


Those 200K fans can fuck off to Dante’s 7 circle.

They go, we lose them, a few months later the product DRASTICALLY improves, new fans/old wrestling fans have the stomach to watch wrestling without cringing.


----------



## 3venflow

Not Lying said:


> They go, we lose them, a few months later the product DRASTICALLY improves, new fans/old wrestling fans have the stomach to watch wrestling without cringing.


I take it you've been loving AEW since All Out then, since the Elite have been nowhere to be seen? Neither on-screen or behind the scenes. And yet, I'm seeing complaints of recent shows being bland and lacking energy... the kind of thing a Kenny Omega brings when he gets in the squared circle.

I've said it before, take away the OG Elite and AEW's list of great matches would be sparse. The company would have had no USP and it'd have been playing to TNA-sized shoebox audiences for most of its existence.

They've been in virtually all of AEW's best matches from an in-ring perspective and if you go by this fan-voted list, the best match in AEW history would be from a Rampage *pre-show* if not for the Elite. For a company selling itself on what goes on in the ring (because it cannot compare to WWE with budget, fireworks, smoke-and-mirrors, production), that'd be pretty damn sad.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> I genuinely can’t believe this shit. The instigators get away with everything and the guy who did nothing but tell the truth gets punished. We are left with WOATs instead of GOATs.
> 
> Can’t wait for these 3 geeks to suffer the same fate as Hangman. Fucking Karma will get them. Motherfucking political assholes.
> 
> I’m done with this shithole company.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> I take it you've been loving AEW since All Out then, since the Elite have been nowhere to be seen? Neither on-screen or behind the scenes. And yet, I'm seeing complaints of recent shows being bland and lacking energy... the kind of thing a Kenny Omega brings when he gets in the squared circle.
> 
> I've said it before, take away the OG Elite and AEW's list of great matches would be sparse. The company would have had no USP and it'd have been playing to TNA-sized shoebox audiences for most of its existence.
> 
> They've been in virtually all of AEW's best matches from an in-ring perspective and if you go by this fan-voted list, the best match in AEW history would be from a Rampage *pre-show* if not for the Elite. For a company selling itself on what goes on in the ring (because it cannot compare to WWE with budget, fireworks, smoke-and-mirrors, production), that'd be pretty damn sad.
> 
> View attachment 136589


Stop making sense. Let them cry.

So loooong, Phil Brooks, you utter piece of shit!


----------



## One Shed

Not Lying said:


> Those 200K fans can fuck off to Dante’s 7 circle.
> 
> They go, we lose them, a few months later the product DRASTICALLY improves, new fans/old wrestling fans have the stomach to watch wrestling without cringing.


The problem with that is Tony would still be booking even after they left.


----------



## IronMan8

Not Lying said:


> I genuinely can’t believe this shit. The instigators get away with everything and the guy who did nothing but tell the truth gets punished. We are left with WOATs instead of GOATs.
> 
> Can’t wait for these 3 geeks to suffer the same fate as Hangman. Fucking Karma will get them. Motherfucking political assholes.
> 
> I’m done with this shithole company.


Telling the truth can be ethically wrong in some situations.

It would be ethically abhorrent in a situation in which keeping one's mouth shut is the difference between WW3 and world peace. Or withholding information to avoid a nuclear disaster. Therefore, speaking truth is not always the ethically correct decision in any given moment.

Truth vs harmony... think about that concept.

Add leadership to the equation. Think about how those concepts are interrelated.

Mindlessly speaking truth is lazy and unethical. Internalise it, use it to inform a considered decision... otherwise it's cowardly to hide behind the notion that you can say whatever you want without consequences based on the perceived veracity of what you vocalise.


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> Telling the truth can be ethically wrong in some situations.
> 
> It would be ethically abhorrent in a situation in which keeping one's mouth shut is the difference between WW3 and world peace. Or withholding information to avoid a nuclear disaster. Therefore, speaking truth is not always the ethically correct decision in any given moment.
> 
> Truth vs harmony... think about that concept.
> 
> Add leadership to the equation.
> 
> Think about how those concepts are interrelated.


Punk spoke HIS truth in a selfish manner. Simple as that.

His truth turned out to have no evidence either, other than Ohil Brooks’ crazy, made-up villainry.


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> Punk spoke HIS truth in a selfish manner. Simple as that.
> 
> His truth turned out to have no evidence either, other than Ohil Brooks’ crazy, made-up villainry.


The content doesn't even matter

It's this idea that mindlessly speaking truth gives someone a protective bubble. It doesn't.

It's lazy thinking and sometimes unethical when you're a leader. Punk def failed there


----------



## bdon

One party is back as the investigations come to an end. The other side is fired (Ace Steel) or unlikely to come back (Punk).

Soooo…anyone ready to admit they were wrong about how the Bucks were unjustly pushing their into Punk’s locker room with 6 grown men?


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> One party is back as the investigations come to an end. The other side is fired (Ace Steel) or unlikely to come back (Punk).
> 
> Soooo…anyone ready to admit they were wrong about how the Bucks were unjustly pushing their into Punk’s locker room with 6 grown men?


Then how did Punk`s dog get injured? I had wondered why Punk threw the first punch, if some clowns my cats I would have fought them too.

Seems Punk did apologize to one of the media from the SCRUM. I'm hoping there is a chance for reconciliation on all sides. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> Then how did Punk`s dog get injured? I had wondered why Punk threw the first punch, if some clowns my cats I would have fought them too.
> 
> Seems Punk did apologize to one of the media from the SCRUM. I'm hoping there is a chance for reconciliation on all sides.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That dog didn’t get fucking injured. If it had, Brian Last or Cornette or the guy from PWI or any other number of media figures would have been right there to tell Punk’s side of things.

Come on, man.


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> That dog didn’t get fucking injured. If it had, Brian Last or Cornette or the guy from PWI or any other number of media figures would have been right there to tell Punk’s side of things.
> 
> Come on, man.


Imagine several months later and suddenly this nonsense is added. I'm actually sick of this entire thing. Now aew seems to be planning some form of a story with them. I don't expect it to be good. Just like people reporting the bucks super kicked the door in


----------



## deadcool

The bottom line is:

1. The Elite are going to return to AEW soon enough.
2. AEW is done with Punk. Either he gets released or fired or there is a contract buy out of some sort. Whatever it is, it is clear that the investigation is over and AEW os siding with the Elite. 

Again, we don't know what happened in that locker room, but even with that, Punk went into business for himself at that press conference. Just for that, he deserves to get fired.


----------



## Blonde

bdon said:


> We’ve read multiple times how many in AEW were anti-Punk. Congrats to him for having FTR liking him, though. Another couple of guys who are never happy anywhere.
> 
> Punk’s main point of contention was always that the dirtsheets blaming him for Cabana had him upset out of nowhere. It was apparent when he realized that Moxley was getting cheered just as loud as him. He was pissed at the one fan who screamed something about Colt. He turned around, looking like he was about to cry when the crowd was cheering his injury and Mox winning the title.
> 
> When Max got cheered louder in Chicago, it broke Punk. He went out of his way to pander to them and started raising the belt higher and higher above his head to get them on his side, but MJF being cheered in. Chicago broke him.
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming Alice. Punk ain’t returning, and he has no intentions of doing business. He thought he was returning to a place where he’d be the most beloved star in the world, had the billionaire owner willing to let him do all that he needed to become Hogan/Cena-level stardom in his own head. Just like Hunter and Cena told everyone: Punk don’t care about the product, only change he wants is “make punk a star” like the biggest fucking mark in the room that he is.


Lol…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560789520748003329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562970331320487936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565505727346917377


----------



## bdon

Rhhodes said:


> Lol…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560789520748003329
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562970331320487936
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565505727346917377


Oh boy. Didn’t realize Warner Bros were handing out TV rights fees based on quarter hour breakdowns, smart guy.










2022 with Punk front and center with Bryan and Moxley flanking him in feuds with Jericho, and the show’s overall ratings increased_ a whopping 18k viewers per week_ vs 2021 with Omega front and center flanked by Darby Allin and Britt Baker.

Punk: mighty, mighty draw.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Why is this fool acting like The Elite are the only ones in wrestling who drops in viewership. Omega is capable of drawing you just have to give him a good program.


----------



## bdon

Rhhodes said:


> Lol…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560789520748003329
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562970331320487936
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565505727346917377


It is cute that Jon Moxley vs CM Punk had a 1.19m quarter hour together, JUST edging the 1.14m quarter hour of TwinkleToes and Butterfly Pants McCharisma Vacuum.

No network gives a fuck about a single quarter hour. If you can’t be the greatest act on the biggest show, then you’re not a massive draw. You’re a great ancillary part.

Stone Cold Steve Austin can be great, but he isn’t one of the GOATs if the TWO HOUR show is barely outdrawing the lean, mid-90s Bret Hart years.


----------



## Tell it like it is

@bdon been away for a week but I see you're doing the lords work. Keep it up my brother


----------



## Blonde

bdon said:


> It is cute that Jon Moxley vs CM Punk had a 1.19m quarter hour together, JUST edging the 1.14m quarter hour of TwinkleToes and Butterfly Pants McCharisma Vacuum.
> 
> No network gives a fuck about a single quarter hour. If you can’t be the greatest act on the biggest show, then you’re not a massive draw. You’re a great ancillary part.
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin can be great, but he isn’t one of the GOATs if the TWO HOUR show is barely outdrawing the lean, mid-90s Bret Hart years.


Lmao look at you reaching for the stars here. You came up with some conspiracy that Punk’s issue wasn’t really with butterfly pants turning their angle into him “saving AEW” and “wah Colt, I am a man dammit” but actually just Punk being jealous of Mox and MJF getting pops. But weirdly instead of going after those 2, he targets the ones booking themselves in the main event and bleeding viewers 3 weeks in a row. The logic is astounding.


----------



## bdon

Rhhodes said:


> Lmao look at you reaching for the stars here. You came up with some conspiracy that Punk’s issue wasn’t really with butterfly pants turning their angle into him “saving AEW” and “wah Colt, I am a man dammit” but actually just Punk being jealous of Mox and MJF getting pops. But weirdly instead of going after those 2, he targets the ones booking themselves in the main event and bleeding viewers 3 weeks in a row. The logic is astounding.


Bleeding viewers but still squarely at the top of the best drawing episodes ever.

Like I said, you ain’t a draw if your shows aren’t really outdoing the prior years. Show me one instance where any network has handed out big money deals over a single quarter hour.


----------



## Blonde

bdon said:


> Bleeding viewers but still squarely at the top of the best drawing episodes ever.
> 
> Like I said, you ain’t a draw if your shows aren’t really outdoing the prior years. Show me one instance where any network has handed out big money deals over a single quarter hour.


You’re really crediting Omega and the Bucks for Danielson and Cole drawing? Be serious now.

They were exposed pretty badly going into All Out and now will use fans hoping to see Punk attack them as a way to falsely bolster their numbers.

Kenny’s best chance at being an actual draw would be feuding with Punk from this. The other two? Put them in a handicap match with Danielson where he chops the absolute shit out of them and then put them on Dark.

My point had nothing to do with networks handing out big money deals over a single quarter hour but your theory about Punk being upset over Mox and MJF getting cheered. Yet he didn’t have a problem with them like he did with butterfly pants and the bucks? Make it make sense. He also addressed his issue with them before his and MJF’s return.


----------



## Not Lying

@bdon









Complete AEW Dynamite TV Ratings & Viewership(US) - ITN WWE


Check out the complete AEW ratings for its weekly show 'Dynamite' and its TV viewership, 18-49 demographic ratings year by year and week by week.




www.itnwwe.com





you’ve been speaking out of your ass FOR MONTHS now about the 18K viewership. I don’t where you got your false info from but here. Took me 1min to crunch the numbers in excel.

First episode Jan to last episode of May 2021: 830k viewers
First episode Jan to last episode of May 2022: 968K viewers

so A WHOPPING 138K increase.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> @bdon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete AEW Dynamite TV Ratings & Viewership(US) - ITN WWE
> 
> 
> Check out the complete AEW ratings for its weekly show 'Dynamite' and its TV viewership, 18-49 demographic ratings year by year and week by week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.itnwwe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you’ve been speaking out of your ass FOR MONTHS now about the 18K viewership. I don’t where you got your false info from but here. Took me 1min to crunch the numbers in excel.
> 
> First episode Jan to last episode of May 2021: 830k viewers
> First episode Jan to last episode of May 2022: 968K viewers
> 
> so A WHOPPING 138K increase.


So, you cherry pick January through May for what reason? Punk arrived mid-August. 

@One Shed , school this child.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> So, you cherry pick January through May for what reason? Punk arrived mid-August.
> 
> @One Shed , school this child.


oh buddy. Can you not crunch them yourself?
The reason I chose this is because AEW was all over the place in June21 being on different nights and times. And Punk wasn’t on TV in June22 because of his injury in June and TK had the terrible idea of doing Forgotten Door in 2022.
you know to keep apple to apple comparisons.

Anyways FYI;
Jan-July 2021: 820K
Jan-July 2022: 957K

So 137K. stop the 18k BS narrative.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> oh buddy. Can you not crunch them yourself?
> The reason I chose this is because AEW was all over the place in June being on different nights and times. And Punk wasn’t on TV in June because of his injury in June and TK had the terrible idea of doing Forgotten Door in 2022.
> you know to keep apple to apple comparisons.
> 
> Anyways FYI;
> Jan-July 2021: 820K
> Jan-July 2022: 957K
> 
> So 137K. stop the 18k BS narrative.


The entirety of Omega’s reign was an average of 937k, excluding the preemptions. From Omega leaving to August, when the show was Punk’s Dynamite, the average ratings were 955k. A whopping 18k viewer increase.


----------



## bdon

Here is where the exchanges began, @Not Lying . You can scroll from there and read about the numbers.



One Shed said:


> I am not leaving out anything. Kenny was champ 12/2/20 - 11/13/21.
> 
> Average rating for Dynamite from 12/2/20 - 11/10/21 - 887,479.
> Removing the ratings from 5/28 - 6/26 (I think that is all the weeks they were moved? Correct me if I have that wrong) - 928,442
> Average rating from 11/17/21 - last week - 955,951.
> 
> Kenny left, ratings went up.


Again. I’m “not lying.” Punk isn’t some massive, Hogan-level draw. He is A draw, but none of the numbers suggest he is head and shoulders above ANY of the other draws.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> The entirety of Omega’s reign was an average of 937k, excluding the preemptions. From Omega leaving to August, when the show was Punk’s Dynamite, the average ratings were 955k. A whopping 18k viewer increase.


😂😂😂😂

So you really gona attribute the numbers Punk drew after his return in 2021 August to Omega ?? All this time you’ve been saying it’s before Punk came. The hot spell in Sep21 is due to Punk and Bryan. Otherwise why the fuck is there such a huge difference between the first 7 months of the year BEFORE PUNK SHOWED UP.


And then you want to include the numbers of June/Jul22 for Punk when he wasn’t there.

Ridiculous.

you have your numbers for AEW with and without Punk. Deal with them and thank him for the exposure.

Edit: saw your post above. You’re including Dec2020 numbers then? Fine. I’ll look at the numbers after i’m back home. Don’t have my laptop with me anymore.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> 😂😂😂😂
> 
> So you really gona attribute the numbers Punk drew after his return in 2021 August to Omega ?? All this time you’ve been saying it’s before Punk came. The hot spell in Sep21 is due to Punk and Bryan. Otherwise why the fuck is there such a huge difference between the first 7 months of the year BEFORE PUNK SHOWED UP.
> 
> 
> And then you want to include the numbers of June/Jul22 for Punk when he wasn’t there.
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> you have your numbers for AEW with and without Punk. Deal with them and thank him for the exposure.
> 
> Edit: saw your post above. You’re including Dec2020 numbers then? Fine. I’ll look at the numbers after i’m back home. Don’t have my laptop with me anymore.











Needle Mover Punk was around, so why aren’t HIS quarter hours at the top of any of the top rated episodes ever? He stood as much a chance as any of these other guys. Even his showdown with known ratings mover Mox doesn’t make this list.



As I keep saying, if Stone Cold had stayed in ECW, then he wouldn’t be the biggest draw ever and GOAT. Punk might pop a quarter hour here and there when he is the top guy, but at what cost does making him the top guy mean? There is no reason a show revolving around The Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes should be in the same ballpark as one revolving around Punk, Bryan, and Moxley as we seen in 2022, but that is exactly the case.

Because for all the draw that Punk IS, he is not head and shoulders above everyone else in terms of drawing power. He just isn’t. This isn’t Hulk Hogan stepping into WCW and being a clear head and shoulders needle mover over everyone else. Punk is a draw, just not that big of a draw relatively speaking.


----------



## shandcraig

There's also no evidence he act


bdon said:


> View attachment 136756
> 
> Needle Mover Punk was around, so why aren’t HIS quarter hours at the top of any of the top rated episodes ever? He stood as much a chance as any of these other guys. Even his showdown with known ratings mover Mox doesn’t make this list.
> 
> 
> 
> As I keep saying, if Stone Cold had stayed in ECW, then he wouldn’t be the biggest draw ever and GOAT. Punk might pop a quarter hour here and there when he is the top guy, but at what cost does making him the top guy mean? There is no reason a show revolving around The Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes should be in the same ballpark as one revolving around Punk, Bryan, and Moxley as we seen in 2022, but that is exactly the case.
> 
> Because for all the draw that Punk IS, he is not head and shoulders above everyone else in terms of drawing power. He just isn’t. This isn’t Hulk Hogan stepping into WCW and being a clear head and shoulders needle mover over everyone else. Punk is a draw, just not that big of a draw relatively speaking.


There's also no track record that the most protected man in aew history would be consistent with that. He's constantly been gone or had the show entirely protected around him with constant Chicago shows and buying fans. Aew fans lose their man's over returns and debuts, hes been the king of that in aew.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> View attachment 136756
> 
> Needle Mover Punk was around, so why aren’t HIS quarter hours at the top of any of the top rated episodes ever? He stood as much a chance as any of these other guys. Even his showdown with known ratings mover Mox doesn’t make this list.
> 
> 
> 
> As I keep saying, if Stone Cold had stayed in ECW, then he wouldn’t be the biggest draw ever and GOAT. Punk might pop a quarter hour here and there when he is the top guy, but at what cost does making him the top guy mean? There is no reason a show revolving around The Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes should be in the same ballpark as one revolving around Punk, Bryan, and Moxley as we seen in 2022, but that is exactly the case.
> 
> Because for all the draw that Punk IS, he is not head and shoulders above everyone else in terms of drawing power. He just isn’t. This isn’t Hulk Hogan stepping into WCW and being a clear head and shoulders needle mover over everyone else. Punk is a draw, just not that big of a draw relatively speaking.



FFS was he?? because for the first 3-5 weeks Punk brought eyes and generated interest in AEW but TK is a moron who kept him on rampage. But you know what’s funny?
his return quarter at 10PM ON A FRIDAY has a 1.34m, higher than your precious boys in primetime on the flagship show.
Imagine if TK wasn’t a stupid son of a bitch and actually brought Punk back on Dynamite. He’d embarass all those top 5 numbers you keep showing. (Which I’m pretty sure are false btw given that the first episode has 1.4m viewers, so logically some segments were higher than the 1.31m that BRYAN’s DEBUT and the fall out of All Out 2021 drew)

Also stop revisioning history because the show never revolved around him. He’s always appear in 1 Q and that’s it.


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> FFS was he?? because for the first 3-5 weeks Punk brought eyes and generated interest in AEW but TK is a moron who kept him on rampage. But you know what’s funny?
> his return quarter at 10PM ON A FRIDAY has a 1.34m, higher than your precious boys in primetime on the flagship show.
> Imagine if TK wasn’t a stupid son of a bitch and actually brought Punk back on Dynamite. He’d embarass all those top 5 numbers you keep showing. (Which I’m pretty sure are false btw given that the first episode has 1.4m viewers, so logically some segments were higher than the 1.31m that BRYAN’s DEBUT and the fall out of All Out 2021 drew)
> 
> Also stop revisioning history because the show never revolved around him. He’s always appear in 1 Q and that’s it.


The top 5 are the highest rated episodes ever, excluding the debut episode. Punk could have easily been the top rated segment, but he wasn’t. Why?

Because Omega and Bryan were. Because Jericho and Dax were. Because Omega and fucking Butterfly Pants were.

Punk is a draw, man. He isn’t a Hogan or a Rock or a Cena where you put up with the shit, because he guarantees double the eyes.


----------



## Ken Finewell




----------



## kingfunkel

Money talks. If I was Khan I'd give them all a bonus if they can do a sit down interview with Renee and talk about their issues in a worked/shoot. Actually talk like grown men into working together, instead of them acting like spoilt brats. 
Could lead to a Punk/FTR v the Elite feud for some straps. 

The bonus paid would pay for itself on PPV and merch.. Everyone wins. Its a win for Khan, looks like he was able to be a leader and everyone gets paid handsomely.

If not then I guess the only option is to pay off Punk and trade an NDA for a compete clause. If its true and Omega's contract ends in a couple of months, I'd keep Punk at an arms reach incase Omega doesn't sign. The Bucks have no real worth, in my eyes.


----------



## IronMan8

Not Lying said:


> FFS was he?? because for the first 3-5 weeks Punk brought eyes and generated interest in AEW but TK is a moron who kept him on rampage. But you know what’s funny?
> his return quarter at 10PM ON A FRIDAY has a 1.34m, higher than your precious boys in primetime on the flagship show.
> Imagine if TK wasn’t a stupid son of a bitch and actually brought Punk back on Dynamite. He’d embarass all those top 5 numbers you keep showing. (Which I’m pretty sure are false btw given that the first episode has 1.4m viewers, so logically some segments were higher than the 1.31m that BRYAN’s DEBUT and the fall out of All Out 2021 drew)
> 
> Also stop revisioning history because the show never revolved around him. He’s always appear in 1 Q and that’s it.


You are right.

4 of the 5 QHs occurred in the weeks just after Punk arrived. Logically, viewers were tuning in wanting to see Punk.

The other QH (Jericho vs Dax) was when Mike Tyson was on screen.

These numbers contradict the pro-Elite narrative. I'm pro-Elite, but you are right about this.


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> You are right.
> 
> 4 of the 5 QHs occurred in the weeks just after Punk arrived. Logically, viewers were tuning in wanting to see Punk.
> 
> The other QH (Jericho vs Dax) was when Mike Tyson was on screen.
> 
> These numbers contradict the pro-Elite narrative. I'm pro-Elite, but you are right about this.


And Punk was on those shows, yet more people chose to watch those quarter hours than Punk’s segment. He may have brought eyes to the product, but they were the ones garnering the most interest. That is an undeniable fact based on the numbers.


----------



## zkorejo

Thought this was pretty good. Meltzer (Elite biased) and Hausmann (Cm Punk biased) discussing the situation:






I like how Hausmann called out Meltzer on "Punk voted off the island" comment and Meltzer backtracking. 

Also liked how Meltzer told him Cody didn't leave due to Elite and Hausmann backtracking.

Both come across as Elite camp and Punk camp. Neither of the two seem neutral.


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> Thought this was pretty good. Meltzer (Elite biased) and Hausmann (Cm Punk biased) discussing the situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how Hausmann called out Meltzer on "Punk voted off the island" comment and Meltzer backtracking.
> 
> Also liked how Meltzer told him Cody didn't leave due to Elite and Hausmann backtracking.
> 
> Both come across as Elite camp and Punk camp. Neither of the two seem neutral.


Someone was in the room that wasn’t involved, yet doesn’t believe there is any fixing this. Guess is MJF.

And I see nothing of Dave backtracking about Punk being voted off the island. He said “not the EVPs, but other important people in the company”, which I’d presume to be Jericho/Mox/Bryan for one - speaking on behalf of the locker room, if Megha was screaming for Punk to stop and he didn’t then you can easily include her, etc

Funny that Meltzer says he has only heard from the Punk side. 😂😂😂 Mf’er has no shame.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm surprised this hasn't been singled out yet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587438169980829702


----------



## shandcraig

Hollywood 🤣🤣🤣 the delusional nonsense. The dude didn't do shit so far with acting. Being presented in a wrestling show and f rated horrors.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Reminds me of the UFC thing. He's got a career that he's one of the best in the world at, a career that millions dream of, that he can make millions of dollars in, but he's going to go off and do some other dream job fantasy that he's unlikely to be in the top 10,000 in the world at before no matter how hard he tries because of a personal grievance. I'm a huge CM Punk fan, but I've got very little interest in seeing him act.

He should go back to WWE, he's the GOAT of AEW, they'll treat him like a prince, then have the do-over with MJF in 2024.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Looks like the Young Bitches got to doing damage control and sending out the version of events they want out in quick time.

Absolute rat like, feminine, manipulative behaviour.

Oh well, atleast they can't ever twist the fact that Punk beat them both up. 😂


----------



## Freelancer

ForceOfNature said:


> Looks like the Young Bitches got to doing damage control and sending out the version of events they want out in quick time.
> 
> Absolute rat like, feminine, manipulative behaviour.
> 
> Oh well, atleast they can't ever twist the fact that Punk beat them both up. 😂


Meltzer wasn't hearing anything until they came back, what an amazing coincidence! Punks at fault here, but the Bucks aren't innocent in this situation either.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Freelancer said:


> Meltzer wasn't hearing anything until they came back, what an amazing coincidence! Punks at fault here, but the Bucks aren't innocent in this situation either.


Nobody is innocent in this situation.

As a business AEW probably decided to side with the people who are the lesser PR/locker room nightmare. It's not that big of a surprise.


----------



## bdon

So, with Colt Cabana showing up to wrestle Jericho tonight, what are the chances that Nick Hausman has to recant his story and claim that Punk began swinging wildly when Colt Cabana burst into his locker room and began molesting his dog.

And what are the chances that Punk fans believe that story?

And how quickly will Jim Cornette be to claim that he’s “happy to see Punk FINALLY sharing his side”?


----------



## zkorejo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/ykdfi7


----------



## Irish Jet

*CM Punk - "Name two people that have made the most money off the name CM Punk... the first one's Vince McMahon, the second one is Scott Colton."*

Boy they sure proved him wrong.


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/ykdfi7


Gotta love a man who has no integrity or principle.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Gotta love a man who has no integrity or principle.


To be fair name one wrestler who ever retired


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> To be fair name one wrestler who ever retired


Well, only Bret and Punk made a point to talk as much shit and portray themselves as being men of principle that went back on their hands and knees, assuming Punk does go back that is.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Well, only Bret and Punk made a point to talk as much shit and portray themselves as being men of principle that went back on their hands and knees, assuming Punk does go back that is.


Ultimate warrior, Hogan, ric flair as well. Also didn't Omega once fake an injury cause he wanted to wrestle a DDT date over a ROH date ? Scruples and principles ain't common in the entertainment business my friend. Decency and principles are the exceptions to the rule.

The only reason why more wrestlers don't get into politics like kane is because they are usually too broken down to stand up making long ass speeches by the Time they're of age.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

shandcraig said:


> Hollywood 🤣🤣🤣 the delusional nonsense. The dude didn't do shit so far with acting. Being presented in a wrestling show and f rated horrors.


I'm ready for the straight to dvd flops from Phil Brooks, and the drama queen fights he would get into with script writers and directors on the set of a movie 🤣😆 I understand Wrestlers having egos to make sure they can make it with confidence and all that , but CM Punk never acts like his crap dont stink 😆🤣 the big question is if some limpwristed director willknock out CM Punk, like that nobody did in UFC 🤣😆


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Ultimate warrior, Hogan, ric flair as well. Also didn't Omega once fake an injury cause he wanted to wrestle a DDT date over a ROH date ? Scruples and principles ain't common in the entertainment business my friend. Decency and principles are the exceptions to the rule.
> 
> The only reason why more wrestlers don't get into politics like kane is because they are usually too broken down to stand up making long ass speeches by the Time they're of age.


None of those guys were championing their principles and discussing how they’d never work for Vince again. Warrior maybe a little. Bret and Punk? Both went years looking for a microphone to try and talk shit about Vince and that company to the point that they were more known for their “fuck you, Vince” stances than anything else.

I have no problem with guys working long careers. I don’t have a problem with guys going where the money is.

But don’t fucking go out of your way chasing microphones and cameras to tell me how different you are only to backtrack.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> None of those guys were championing their principles and discussing how they’d never work for Vince again. Warrior maybe a little. Bret and Punk? Both went years looking for a microphone to try and talk shit about Vince and that company to the point that they were more known for their “fuck you, Vince” stances than anything else.
> 
> I have no problem with guys working long careers. I don’t have a problem with guys going where the money is.
> 
> But don’t fucking go out of your way chasing microphones and cameras to tell me how different you are only to backtrack.


You're not giving Brett enough credit. Ever since he buried the hatchet with hbk and Vince in 2010 he hasn't verbally attacked those two. It's only hebner and Goldberg he wants to fuck off. Punks still worse than the hitman


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> You're not giving Brett enough credit. Ever since he buried the hatchet with hbk and Vince in 2010 he hasn't verbally attacked those two. It's only hebner and Goldberg he wants to fuck off. Punks still worse than the hitman


Yes. He shut the fuck up the minute he bowed at the knee. 12 years of running his mouth off at them, acting like a martyr. Still shut the fuck up the minute the money was right.

Punk, I imagine will go back, get a fat check, find a way to startup a lawsuit, and hope to get paid to sit on the couch, living out his white trash fantasy and still claiming himself a victim.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Yes. He shut the fuck up the minute he bowed at the knee. 12 years of running his mouth off at them, acting like a martyr. Still shut the fuck up the minute the money was right.
> 
> Punk, I imagine will go back, get a fat check, find a way to startup a lawsuit, and hope to get paid to sit on the couch, living out his white trash fantasy and still claiming himself a victim.


His reps in the toilet it's not like it can sink lower if he kisses the kings hammer


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> None of those guys were championing their principles and discussing how they’d never work for Vince again. Warrior maybe a little. Bret and Punk? Both went years looking for a microphone to try and talk shit about Vince and that company to the point that they were more known for their “fuck you, Vince” stances than anything else.
> 
> I have no problem with guys working long careers. I don’t have a problem with guys going where the money is.
> 
> But don’t fucking go out of your way chasing microphones and cameras to tell me how different you are only to backtrack.



All the big names all became humble, grounded and worked with people with different mentality and changed. Who didn't?🤔 they all came back over and ovee again. Respect!

Imagine calling people Kids for pulling your own crap or confronting your crap.

My record also shows I haven't cared for the elite, so I'm not defending anyone


----------



## ForceOfNature

Freelancer said:


> Meltzer wasn't hearing anything until they came back, what an amazing coincidence! Punks at fault here, but the Bucks aren't innocent in this situation either.


Punks in the wrong for what?

He didn't make them storm his dressing room to start a fight.

Nobody had a gun to their heads. They made that choice and got their asses whipped for it.


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> Punks in the wrong for what?
> 
> He didn't make them storm his dressing room to start a fight.
> 
> Nobody had a gun to their heads. They made that choice and got their asses whipped for it.


He’s so in the wrong that they are back on the show, Punk isn’t, and TK (who slept in a Punk nightie for most of his adult years) is going out of his way to put Colt fucking Cabana on TV in a relatively big spot.

Ya boy fucked up… In fact, he fucked up so bad that he’s had to change his story through his various mouthpieces on multiple occasions. The Elite’s version hasn’t changed once. Why is that?


----------



## ForceOfNature

bdon said:


> He’s so in the wrong that they are back on the show, Punk isn’t, and TK (who slept in a Punk nightie for most of his adult years) is going out of his way to put Colt fucking Cabana on TV in a relatively big spot.
> 
> Ya boy fucked up… In fact, he fucked up so bad that he’s had to change his story through his various mouthpieces on multiple occasions. The Elite’s version hasn’t changed once. Why is that?


He's in the wrong for sitting in his dressing room?

Nobodies winning backstage politics with any of the Elite in AEW. 

That was obvious even before this happened.

No wonder Cody left when he did.


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> He's in the wrong for sitting in his dressing room?
> 
> Nobodies winning backstage politics with any of the Elite in AEW.
> 
> That was obvious even before this happened.
> 
> No wonder Cody left when he did.


Except Cody already said that he didn’t. Your boy isn’t on TV and won’t be coming back. His story has changed multiple times.

Dude is a fucking liar looking for a free check to sit on the couch. The White Trash dream: compensation!


----------



## Leviticus

I would say that all parties have some fault.


Adam Page (whether or not the Youngs Bucks or Omega knew about it or took part isn't really clear) spent months spreading false rumors that Punk tried to get Colt Cabana fired, and other rumors, backstage in AEW and to the wrestling media (most of whom took the rumors as fact and reported it them as fact without any type of research or verification. Those rumors have been fully and totally refuted by Tony Khan who has stated publicly several times that Punk played no role in the decision to not re-sign Cabana. (So, unless AEW marks are calling Tony a liar, then that settles that. Tony isn't the type of person to lie. He's a very honest person, and he doesn't want information out, he will just tell you that he can't talk about it. He won't lie).

Then,Page decided to do a very badly done shoot promo on Punk less than a week before their title match.
Following their title match which was won by Punk, Punk told Tony Khan that he would no longer be willing to work with Page, over the rumors and the shoot promo.

Page continued to spread rumors and attack Punk backstage and in the media through leaks,, and Punk, assuming that the Bucks and Omega were in on it (which they easily could have been, but there is no evidence....II personally find it hard to believe that they didn't know Page was behind it, even if they didn't directly take part. So, the fact that they didn't put a stop to it tells me that they were ok with it.) , attacked all of them, as well as the members of the wrestling media who reported the rumors as fact without any verifying any of the information, in a shoot promo at the All Out Media scrum. Punk invited anyone who had issues with what he said to come to his lockerroom.

The Youngs Bucks, Kenny Omega and 3 or 4 other people, went to the lockeroom. Sources differ on whether or not they were "forceful" in entering his locker room, with their side claiming they all walked in calmly and asked to talk, and Punks side, and a couple of third party witnesses say that they slammed the door open and were screaming. 

Punk's version is that they barged in screaming, and that one of the Jackson's got in his face, and Punk punched him, which set off the brawl. If Punk's version is true, then he would have been justified in the Punch, in the legal sense, due to the fact that getting in someone's face in a hostile way in considered physical provocation under illinois law. If the person has a reasonable concern that another personal intends to attack them, especially when there is an intentionally intrusioin of personal space (getting in someone's face), then self defense is warranted. Soi, if the Bucks were screaming and acting in a aggressive manner when entering the lockeroom, and one of them got right in Punk's face, then it would be considered self defense. 

The Bucks version is that they walked in calmly and Punk ran at them from across the room and attacked them on sight. and then ace steel came in and randomly bit Omega while he was trying to save Punk's dog and threw a chair at one of the Bucks.
If the Bucks version is right then Punk should have been arrested. Some sources are claiming that that Omega and the Bucks refused to press charges. Others say that Tony basically threatened anyone who involved outside investigations. I find both sources very suspicious. If the Bucks had been victims of an inprovoked attack, and had multiple witnesses, uncluding the second highest executive in the company as witnesses, but refused to press charges, they are idiots. And it's outright ILLEGAL for a business owners to order their employees to refuse to press criminal charges in cases like this. Tony could face fines and heavy lawsuits from the Bucks and Omega if he tried, and he would never put hioself in that position.

I personally find myself leaning more towards Punk's version, since there are sources not involved with either side who say that they WERE screaming and were not calm when they went into the lockerroom. I find it suspicious that the Bucks didn't file charges when claiming that were attacked completely unprovoked.


----------



## bdon

Leviticus said:


> I would say that all parties have some fault.
> 
> 
> Adam Page (whether or not the Youngs Bucks or Omega knew about it or took part isn't really clear) spent months spreading false rumors that Punk tried to get Colt Cabana fired, and other rumors, backstage in AEW and to the wrestling media (most of whom took the rumors as fact and reported it them as fact without any type of research or verification. Those rumors have been fully and totally refuted by Tony Khan who has stated publicly several times that Punk played no role in the decision to not re-sign Cabana. (So, unless AEW marks are calling Tony a liar, then that settles that. Tony isn't the type of person to lie. He's a very honest person, and he doesn't want information out, he will just tell you that he can't talk about it. He won't lie).
> 
> Then,Page decided to do a very badly done shoot promo on Punk less than a week before their title match.
> Following their title match which was won by Punk, Punk told Tony Khan that he would no longer be willing to work with Page, over the rumors and the shoot promo.
> 
> Page continued to spread rumors and attack Punk backstage and in the media through leaks,, and Punk, assuming that the Bucks and Omega were in on it (which they easily could have been, but there is no evidence....II personally find it hard to believe that they didn't know Page was behind it, even if they didn't directly take part. So, the fact that they didn't put a stop to it tells me that they were ok with it.) , attacked all of them, as well as the members of the wrestling media who reported the rumors as fact without any verifying any of the information, in a shoot promo at the All Out Media scrum. Punk invited anyone who had issues with what he said to come to his lockerroom.
> 
> The Youngs Bucks, Kenny Omega and 3 or 4 other people, went to the lockeroom. Sources differ on whether or not they were "forceful" in entering his locker room, with their side claiming they all walked in calmly and asked to talk, and Punks side, and *a couple of third party witnesses say that they slammed the door open and were screaming.* Punk's version is that they barged in screaming, and that one of the Jackson's got in his face and Punk punched him, which set off the brawl.
> 
> The Bucks version is that they walked in calmly and Punk ran at them from across the room and attacked them on sight. and then ace steel came in and randomly bit Omega while he was trying to save Punk's dog and threw a chair at one of the Bucks.


Literally not a single 3rd party witness has said this. There has not even been reports of this. Megha was there literally screaming for Punk to stop. Was Megha there to fight too? And what about the person who was there, saw it all, and had a change in heart about Punk?


----------



## Leviticus

bdon said:


> Literally not a single 3rd party witness has said this. There has not even been reports of this. Megha was there literally screaming for Punk to stop. Was Megha there to fight too? And what about the person who was there, saw it all, and had a change in heart about Punk?


Yes, I am sure she was screaming for him to stop, but that doesn't mean that the Bucks entered the lockeroom calmly like that claim or that none of them got in Punk's face.

Both can be true at the same time. However, why didn't the Bucks and Omega press charges if their version is true. To be, if a victim of an alleged crime refuses to file charges, but still claims the crime was committed publically,, it's because they don't want to be asked questions under oath, I don't remenber Megah ever saying that the Bucks were calm. She's not made one single statement about the incident other than what was said in the report about her screaming for Punk to stop. If the Bucks and Omega are gonna keep saying that Punk attacked them completely unprovoked, they need to file charges. The fact that they haven't makes me question whether there isn't something they want to hide, if if they are afair someone of their group might not be willing to lie under oath and face felony charges,


----------



## deadcool

Leviticus said:


> Yes, I am sure she was screaming for him to stop, but that doesn't mean that the Bucks entered the lockeroom calmly like that claim or that none of them got in Punk's face.
> 
> Both can be true at the same time. However, why didn't the Bucks and Omega press charges if their version is true. To be, if a victim of an alleged crime refuses to file charges, but still claims the crime was committed publically,, it's because they don't want to be asked questions under oath, I don't remenber Megah ever saying that the Bucks were calm. She's not made one single statement about the incident other than what was said in the report about her screaming for Punk to stop. If the Bucks and Omega are gonna keep saying that Punk attacked them completely unprovoked, they need to file charges. The fact that they haven't makes me question whether there isn't something they want to hide, if if they are afair someone of their group might not be willing to lie under oath and face felony charges,


I think you are missing the point. You are fixated on why the Elite didn't file charges against Punk? Why do you think Chris Rock didn't file charges against Will Smith when Smith slapped Rock in front of the entire world?

Furthermore, the Elite are EVPs of the promotion. They don't want to make the situation even more messy by involving law enforcement.

From TK's perspective, Megha Parekh is the most critical and credible witness of events because of the relation she has with the Khan family for many years. She's not going to lie to them. If she says Punk was the aggressor, they will believe her. I would be more likely to believe her as well.

Meltzer and Alvarez both confirmed that they were sitting not too far from Punk's locker room, and they did not witness someone barging into his locker room.


----------



## bdon

We do have Matt Hardy saying the Bucks and Kenny were victims and did nothing wrong. “I was there. I witnessed it all.”


----------



## Leviticus

deadcool said:


> I think you are missing the point. You are fixated on why the Elite didn't file charges against Punk? Why do you think Chris Rock didn't file charges against Will Smith when Smith slapped Rock in front of the entire world?
> 
> Furthermore, the Elite are EVPs of the promotion. They don't want to make the situation even more messy by involving law enforcement.
> 
> From TK's perspective, Megha Parekh is the most critical and credible witness of events because of the relation she has with the Khan family for many years. She's not going to lie to them. If she says Punk was the aggressor, they will believe her. I would be more likely to believe her as well.
> 
> Meltzer and Alvarez both confirmed that they were sitting not too far from Punk's locker room, and they did not witness someone barging into his locker room.


Many sources say that Megah has been close friends with the elite since day one and hangs out in their social circle.


----------



## bdon

Leviticus said:


> Many sources say that Megah has been close friends with the elite since day one and hangs out in their social circle.


Oh ffs…


----------



## kingfunkel

I don't get the big deal. People had a fight. It's hardly the first or last time that a fight will happen in any locker room. Wrestling, football, hockey or any sports locker room

There's no innocent side to this. Both are guilty for different reasons. Time to draw a line in the sand and move forwards. Does firing Punk solve all the problems in the locker room? From what we've seen, no.

If people don't like each other who cares. I don't like everyone at work, doesn't mean I can't work with them. It's childish and stupid.


----------



## Leviticus

kingfunkel said:


> I don't get the big deal. People had a fight. It's hardly the first or last time that a fight will happen in any locker room. Wrestling, football, hockey or any sports locker room
> 
> There's no innocent side to this. Both are guilty for different reasons. Time to draw a line in the sand and move forwards. Does firing Punk solve all the problems in the locker room? From what we've seen, no.
> 
> If people don't like each other who cares. I don't like everyone at work, doesn't mean I can't work with them. It's childish and stupid.


Firing the Elite as executives and taking away their backstage autority wouuld solve most of their problems

Do your coworks lie about you trying to get people fired and spread rumors behind your back ?


----------



## bdon

@LifeInCattleClass @RapShepard

How many of you Punk fans want to continue claiming the locker room loves him and would welcome him back if not for those mean ol’ Elite and Jericho..?


----------



## kingfunkel

bdon said:


> View attachment 137556
> 
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass @RapShepard
> 
> How many of you Punk fans want to continue claiming the locker room loves him and would welcome him back if not for those mean ol’ Elite and Jericho..?


Has he unliked it? Didn't think things would get this childish


----------



## 3venflow

Matt Hardy quote:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588530654605881348


----------



## Kishido

Jeff never did something wrong as well and was clean once joining AEW


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Matt Hardy quote:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588530654605881348


Punk have anyone, ANY single person at all that’s come out and definitively said how much of a victim poor, poor ol’ Punk is?


----------



## 3venflow

bdon said:


> Punk have anyone, ANY single person at all that’s come out and definitively said how much of a victim poor, poor ol’ Punk is?


There will of course be people who say every reveal is a lie ("He just wants to keep his job!" - even though he's locked into a multi-year deal) until any that side with Punk come out.


----------



## Leviticus

3venflow said:


> There will of course be people who say every reveal is a lie ("He just wants to keep his job!" - even though he's locked into a multi-year deal) until any that side with Punk come out.


Umm, You do realize that AEW wrestlers can be fired at any time right? Their contracts are no different than WWE ones, and they can release wrestlers for any reason or no reason. No wrestler is "Locked into" a contract if the promotion wants to fire them.


The reason Tony doesn't fire people is because he's too nice a guy. But the promotion does have the right to just release people if they want.


----------



## IronMan8

Leviticus said:


> I would say that all parties have some fault.
> 
> 
> Adam Page (whether or not the Youngs Bucks or Omega knew about it or took part isn't really clear) spent months spreading false rumors that Punk tried to get Colt Cabana fired, and other rumors, backstage in AEW and to the wrestling media (most of whom took the rumors as fact and reported it them as fact without any type of research or verification. Those rumors have been fully and totally refuted by Tony Khan who has stated publicly several times that Punk played no role in the decision to not re-sign Cabana. (So, unless AEW marks are calling Tony a liar, then that settles that. Tony isn't the type of person to lie. He's a very honest person, and he doesn't want information out, he will just tell you that he can't talk about it. He won't lie).
> 
> Then,Page decided to do a very badly done shoot promo on Punk less than a week before their title match.
> Following their title match which was won by Punk, Punk told Tony Khan that he would no longer be willing to work with Page, over the rumors and the shoot promo.
> 
> Page continued to spread rumors and attack Punk backstage and in the media through leaks,, and Punk, assuming that the Bucks and Omega were in on it (which they easily could have been, but there is no evidence....II personally find it hard to believe that they didn't know Page was behind it, even if they didn't directly take part. So, the fact that they didn't put a stop to it tells me that they were ok with it.) , attacked all of them, as well as the members of the wrestling media who reported the rumors as fact without any verifying any of the information, in a shoot promo at the All Out Media scrum. Punk invited anyone who had issues with what he said to come to his lockerroom.
> 
> The Youngs Bucks, Kenny Omega and 3 or 4 other people, went to the lockeroom. Sources differ on whether or not they were "forceful" in entering his locker room, with their side claiming they all walked in calmly and asked to talk, and Punks side, and a couple of third party witnesses say that they slammed the door open and were screaming.
> 
> Punk's version is that they barged in screaming, and that one of the Jackson's got in his face, and Punk punched him, which set off the brawl. If Punk's version is true, then he would have been justified in the Punch, in the legal sense, due to the fact that getting in someone's face in a hostile way in considered physical provocation under illinois law. If the person has a reasonable concern that another personal intends to attack them, especially when there is an intentionally intrusioin of personal space (getting in someone's face), then self defense is warranted. Soi, if the Bucks were screaming and acting in a aggressive manner when entering the lockeroom, and one of them got right in Punk's face, then it would be considered self defense.
> 
> The Bucks version is that they walked in calmly and Punk ran at them from across the room and attacked them on sight. and then ace steel came in and randomly bit Omega while he was trying to save Punk's dog and threw a chair at one of the Bucks.
> If the Bucks version is right then Punk should have been arrested. Some sources are claiming that that Omega and the Bucks refused to press charges. Others say that Tony basically threatened anyone who involved outside investigations. I find both sources very suspicious. If the Bucks had been victims of an inprovoked attack, and had multiple witnesses, uncluding the second highest executive in the company as witnesses, but refused to press charges, they are idiots. And it's outright ILLEGAL for a business owners to order their employees to refuse to press criminal charges in cases like this. Tony could face fines and heavy lawsuits from the Bucks and Omega if he tried, and he would never put hioself in that position.
> 
> I personally find myself leaning more towards Punk's version, since there are sources not involved with either side who say that they WERE screaming and were not calm when they went into the lockerroom. I find it suspicious that the Bucks didn't file charges when claiming that were attacked completely unprovoked.


To your first point, I don't even remember seeing rumours of Punk shafting Cobana, so it wasn't a big story. Non-issue.

Second, Hangman's promo did convince me that Punk was written to turn heel against the company this year. This changed my reaction to Punk. Agree there.

Last, I agree Punk probably punched legally. However, that's through a legal lens. It doesn't make it right - he called them out, so rightfully, he would've expected them to be yelling etc., so Punk was the sole instigator on that night.

Overall, I still think / like to believe they've been working the dirt sheets all year to stir up drama for an inevitable heel Punk vs AEW storyline (which Hangman and MJF both teased).

When Punk got injured at All Out, Punk knew he'd have to move the storyline forward. Enter the scrum.

When The Elite came to his dressing room, they all sat down and discussed how they could draw attention away from Punk's injury while progressing the long-term storyline.

Backstage brawl and drip-fed stories to keep Punk in the news for the next few months (as a heel) was their best idea.

Until I see a black eye or any actual evidence beyond wrestlers working dirtsheets... that's the real story!

Well... it can be the real story if they want it to be...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> View attachment 137556
> 
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass @RapShepard
> 
> How many of you Punk fans want to continue claiming the locker room loves him and would welcome him back if not for those mean ol’ Elite and Jericho..?


dax liking this is pretty significant


----------



## Leviticus

IronMan8 said:


> 1. I don't even remember seeing rumours of Punk shafting Cobana and I read all the wrestling news, so it was never a big story. Non-issue.
> 
> 2. Hangman's promo convinced me Punk was written to turn heel against the company this year. This changed my reaction to Punk. That makes it a poor decision, unless it's all a work.
> 
> 3. Agree that Punk punched legally. However, he called them out, so rightfully, he should've expected them to be yelling, etc.... so Punk was the sole instigator on that night.
> 
> My conclusion?
> 
> I still think / hope they've been working the dirt sheets all year to stir up drama for the Punk vs AEW storyline Hangman and MJF both teased.
> 
> When Punk got injured at All Out, he knew he'd have to move the storyline forward sooner. Enter the scrum.
> 
> When The Elite came to his dressing room, they all sat down and discussed how they could draw attention away from Punk's injury while progressing the long-term storyline.
> 
> Backstage brawl and drip-fed stories to keep Punk in the news for the next few months (as a heel) was their best idea.
> 
> Until I see a black eye or any actual evidence beyond wrestling BS'ing dirtsheets... that's the real story!
> 
> Well... it can be the real story if they want it to...


Back in the spring, the dirtsheets, especially ones ran by people who are friends with the elite like the WON, were covering it. 

CM Punk Beef Could Be Reason Behind Colt Cabana's AEW Absence


Page, at least, was running his mouth and making accusations backstage, and cut the shoot promo on tv, and he was telling all of the dirtsheets that it Punk had gotten Cbana fired (which has been refuted by Tony several times), and they all just ran with whatever they were told without even asking anyone if it was true or doing any work to verify it, because wrestling "journalists" are not real journalists. Page is the one who started all of it. All of the bad blood started with the rumors he was spreading.


The gist of it is that Colt Cabana brought nothing to AEW, being a jobber in a faction of jobbers, and so TK decided to let his contract expire and wasn't going to re-sign him. Just like he did with the midgit who sucked a dildo in the ring,, The guy who jumps really high and lands on his opponents heads....wait that's a little vague for AEW....I meant Jack Evans, and several others who were not draws and were just wasting roster space. 

Page and others were friends with Cabana and the Young Bucks convinced Tony to sign him to ROH instead of releasing him.

Page decided to spread rumors that Punk had threatened to get if Tony didn't fire Cbana, and told the dirtsheets about it, even though it's turned out to not be true, and the firtsheets reported it as fact. This went on for months and months, and Tony refused to do anything about it because he's a balless peice of shit and Punk decided to make it all public at the All Out media scrum.


----------



## IronMan8

Leviticus said:


> Back in the spring, the dirtsheets, especially ones ran by people who are friends with the elite like the WON, were covering it.
> 
> CM Punk Beef Could Be Reason Behind Colt Cabana's AEW Absence
> 
> 
> Page, at least, was running his mouth and making accusations backstage, and cut the shoot promo on tv, and he was telling all of the dirtsheets that it Punk had gotten Cbana fired (which has been refuted by Tony several times), and they all just ran with whatever they were told without even asking anyone if it was true or doing any work to verify it, because wrestling "journalists" are not real journalists. Page is the one who started all of it. All of the bad blood started with the rumors he was spreading.


To be fair, most people would expect Tony to accommodate his #1 minutes guy over the 7th member of Dark Order. Page caused no harm to Punk while standing up for a friend.

It's all in context of FOTC vs FOTC backstage politics anyway. Both would've been vying for #1, not just Page.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Matt Hardy quote:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588530654605881348


About that...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588559184991518720


----------



## bdon

RiverFenix said:


> About that...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588559184991518720


Again. Even if he didn’t see the fight, he is here giving a peak behind the curtain about Punk’s dirty politics and shafting Page as early as February.


----------



## DrEagles

AEW Release New CM Punk Holiday Merchandise Amid Departure Rumors


CM Punk's days with All Elite Wrestling may be over very soon, but the company still has the chance to make money off his likeness.




www.ewrestlingnews.com


----------



## Hephaesteus

RiverFenix said:


> About that...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588559184991518720


So hardy's commenting on a sitch that he wasnt at. Almost sounds as if he's not a witness and shouldnt be commenting on jack shit


----------



## Boldgerg

Are people seriously still going back and forth about this shit, day in, day out?

None of you know fuck all about what really went down, in reality. The only people who do or ever will know for certain are those who were there. It's fucking weird how obsessive some of you over this and how passionately you're defending one side or the other when you don't actually have a clue.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

Greatest heel turn ever if they could work it out, Punk/Hangman Punk/Omega Punk/MJF too much money to be made


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

Have Punk inadvertently interfere at DON2023 make it seem like he wasn't supposed to be there then have some of the disgruntled AEW guys (FTR, Brian Cage, Andrade etc) join Punk for Punk vs AEW for 2023... have MJF win the belt just to turn heel and kick off the bidding war of 2024, especially if hes the one that saves AEW just to use it as a bargaining chip


----------



## ForceOfNature

bdon said:


> Except Cody already said that he didn’t. Your boy isn’t on TV and won’t be coming back. His story has changed multiple times.
> 
> Dude is a fucking liar looking for a free check to sit on the couch. The White Trash dream: compensation!


The fuck you keep calling him 'my boy' for?

I've never been much of a Punk fan for as long as he's been wrestling. 

We can clearly see by your overly defensive reactions and comments you aggressively suck the dicks of the elite though. 

How can he have lied about anything if he hasn't even said a word himself since this whole ordeal, it's your little prepubescent teenage girl mentality Young Bucks that run to Meltzer and feed him fictional stories to throw out that make them look good and everyone else bad.

Some of you 'fans' must lead seriously sad lives to worship little troublemaking dorks like this.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

IronMan8 said:


> To your first point, I don't even remember seeing rumours of Punk shafting Cobana, so it wasn't a big story. Non-issue.
> 
> Second, Hangman's promo did convince me that Punk was written to turn heel against the company this year. This changed my reaction to Punk. Agree there.
> 
> Last, I agree Punk probably punched legally. However, that's through a legal lens. It doesn't make it right - he called them out, so rightfully, he would've expected them to be yelling etc., so Punk was the sole instigator on that night.
> 
> Overall, I still think / like to believe they've been working the dirt sheets all year to stir up drama for an inevitable heel Punk vs AEW storyline (which Hangman and MJF both teased).
> 
> When Punk got injured at All Out, Punk knew he'd have to move the storyline forward. Enter the scrum.
> 
> When The Elite came to his dressing room, they all sat down and discussed how they could draw attention away from Punk's injury while progressing the long-term storyline.
> 
> Backstage brawl and drip-fed stories to keep Punk in the news for the next few months (as a heel) was their best idea.
> 
> Until I see a black eye or any actual evidence beyond wrestlers working dirtsheets... that's the real story!
> 
> Well... it can be the real story if they want it to be...


I honestly wish they'd just work it and turn it into a story, but doesn't seem likely. 

btw, here's a pic of Kenny a week or two after the fight with what looks to be a bite mark on his arm. 





__





Loading…






preview.redd.it


----------



## Jay Trotter

Matt Hardy is giving Adam Page a run for his money on the nickname of "Empty Headed DumbFuck" by retracting his bold comments about being a first-hand witness that saw everything go down. He was there. Elite did nothing wrong. Apparently, he wasn't even in the building. He didn't see a thing. LOL. The mush brain is still a mush brain hitting the rewind button pretty fast. All that brown nosing of his EVP bosses was a little much for me.


----------



## Kabraxal

All this story is showing me is that AEW’s locker room is juvenile and catty as fuck. No wonder the on screen product is so shit.... they’re all more worried about playing politicks and kissing ass. 

Guess Cody really was the glue holding this broken mess together.


----------



## rich110991

Kabraxal said:


> All this story is showing me is that AEW’s locker room is juvenile and catty as fuck. No wonder the on screen product is so shit.... they’re all more worried about playing politicks and kissing ass.
> 
> Guess Cody really was the glue holding this broken mess together.


All it’s showing me is that The Elite did nothing wrong.


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> The fuck you keep calling him 'my boy' for?
> 
> I've never been much of a Punk fan for as long as he's been wrestling.
> 
> We can clearly see by your overly defensive reactions and comments you aggressively suck the dicks of the elite though.
> 
> How can he have lied about anything if he hasn't even said a word himself since this whole ordeal, it's your little prepubescent teenage girl mentality Young Bucks that run to Meltzer and feed him fictional stories to throw out that make them look good and everyone else bad.
> 
> Some of you 'fans' must lead seriously sad lives to worship little troublemaking dorks like this.


Oh? But the Elite HAVE said anything?

I guess that wasn’t Punk’s side of things saying the Bucks “kicked the door in”, correcting themselves when they realized it was ridiculous and saying “the bucks FORCED their way into the locker”, changing it to “6 grown men busted down the door”, and finally “well, they kicked the door in and loosened my dog’s teeth!”

Fuck out of here with that blatant ignorance of pretending Punk hasn’t been using his mouthpieces to get his version of things out just like the Bucks. Difference is the Bucks’ version of events haven’t changed one bit.


----------



## Boldgerg




----------



## bdon

There is still a shed of possibility this is all a long term work to keep fans interested while Punk is injured. And if that is the case, my hats off to Phil Brooks…lol


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> There is still a shed of possibility this is all a long term work to keep fans interested while Punk is injured. And if that is the case, my hats off to Phil Brooks…lol


Extremely small shed of possibility. If it is it would mean that:

- CM Punk knew he was injured right after the scrum and he would have looked extremely weak if he once again dropped the championship right after the PPV.

- The plan after All Out was possibly to have Punk/FTR vs Omega/Bucks in New York.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Extremely small shed of possibility. If it is it would mean that:
> 
> - CM Punk knew he was injured right after the scrum and he would have looked extremely weak if he once again dropped the championship right after the PPV.
> 
> - The plan after All Out was possibly to have Punk/FTR vs Omega/Bucks in New York.


Two things that DO make sense. 

I ain’t even saying I believe it is a work. I fully believe it happened, and Punk is gone.

BUT!!! That possibility still remains…


----------



## Leviticus

Has anyone brought up the fact that apparently the " Independent investigation" Failed to interview several witnesses to the fight including Ace Steel's wife who was there in the room through the whole thing. 
And some sources say that it was never an independent investigation from the start that the investigation was performed internally. 

If I were punk I would tell Tony Khan that I'm not agreeing to any type of buyout or no complete clauseUnless there was a binding Investigation performed by Legal entity that had the authority to subpoena Evidence and testimony to the investigators being performed under oath. Such investigations can and be performed if all parties agree to it.


----------



## Nothing Finer

There's no way in the world it's a work. When your biggest star is knocked out with an injury you don't suspend three other major stars for months, trashing the new championship you've debuted that night. 

If it were a work they'd have suspended Punk alone and then his comeback story would be going after the Elite because they worked with Khan to screw him over.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Boldgerg said:


> View attachment 137619


Most. Brittle. Ornament. Ever.


----------



## IronMan8

Leviticus said:


> Has anyone brought up the fact that apparently the " Independent investigation" Failed to interview several witnesses to the fight including Ace Steel's wife who was there in the room through the whole thing.


Several witnesses?

I thought she was the only one, and while I agree they should've contacted her for the optics of the investigation, I don't think she would've provided them with any information they didn't already have (given they obviously already spoke to her husband)

She would've said the same thing her husband said


----------



## bdon

Leviticus said:


> Has anyone brought up the fact that apparently the " Independent investigation" Failed to interview several witnesses to the fight including Ace Steel's wife who was there in the room through the whole thing.
> And some sources say that it was never an independent investigation from the start that the investigation was performed internally.
> 
> If I were punk I would tell Tony Khan that I'm not agreeing to any type of buyout or no complete clauseUnless there was a binding Investigation performed by Legal entity that had the authority to subpoena Evidence and testimony to the investigators being performed under oath. Such investigations can and be performed if all parties agree to it.


For optics, sure. They should have questioned Ace’s wife, but how much investigating was really needing to be done when the company’s #2 in command is right there screaming for Punk to stop. How much is investigating is needing to be done when a neutral party who witnessed it all says Punk became a mad man?

Punk is in the wrong. Accept it.


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> There is still a shed of possibility this is all a long term work to keep fans interested while Punk is injured. And if that is the case, my hats off to Phil Brooks…lol


That's good to know. After months of shitting on Punk endlessly, atleast you are entertaining the possibility of this being a possibility.

It's always a possibility.. especially with someone like Punk.

That's what I said day one of this being a work as a possibility because Punk is far from this psycho chaotic asshole from scrum and backstage incident.. and if this is all legit shoot I honestly think he's just not right in the head anymore and needs help and should see a doctor.

For someone who put up with WWE politics for almost a decade, it's hard to believe he just lost his patience in a year in AEW over people like Omega and Bucks who are noway near as bad as Triple H and Vince and co. Not to mention the guy came back to wrestling after 7 years.. he should be more calm, patient and wiser.


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> That's good to know. After months of shitting on Punk endlessly, atleast you are entertaining the possibility of this being a possibility.
> 
> It's always a possibility.. especially with someone like Punk.
> 
> That's what I said day one of this being a work as a possibility because Punk is far from this psycho chaotic asshole from scrum and backstage incident.. and if this is all legit shoot I honestly think he's just not right in the head anymore and needs help and should see a doctor.
> 
> For someone who put up with WWE politics for almost a decade, just lost his patience in a year in AEW over people like Omega and Bucks who are noway near as bad as Triple H and Vince and co. Not to mention the guy came back to wrestling after 7 years.. he should be more calm, patient and wiser.


I never ruled it out, and if it IS a work, hats off to Phil Brooks. If it ISN’T a work, then based on everything I have read and heard, he is in the wrong and the one who should receive punishment.


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> I never ruled it out, and if it IS a work, hats off to Phil Brooks. If it ISN’T a work, then based on everything I have read and heard, he is in the wrong and the one who should receive punishment.


Agreed.

Still lowkey hoping it's a work but will receive it as if it's shoot so I'm not disappointed at the end if it ends up being shoot.


----------



## Leviticus

IronMan8 said:


> Several witnesses?
> 
> I thought she was the only one, and while I agree they should've contacted her for the optics of the investigation, I don't think she would've provided them with any information they didn't already have (given they obviously already spoke to her husband)
> 
> She would've said the same thing her husband said


 Her husband wasn't in the room when the incident started he came in after came in laughter while the fight was already in progress progress And joined in to help punk.

She was a direct witness to the behavior of the elite when they entered the room whether or not they were calm like they claimed or busted in and got in punk's face like punk claimed. 

It's clear that they chose to ignore her because they didn't want her views on record. There are even reporters who are questioning whether or not Tony Khan specifically cherry picked the witnesses interviewed in order to manufacture the results of the investigation


----------



## bdon

Leviticus said:


> Her husband wasn't in the room when the incident started he came in after came in laughter while the fight was already in progress progress And joined in to help punk.
> 
> She was a direct witness to the behavior of the elite when they entered the room whether or not they were calm like they claimed or busted in and got in punk's face like punk claimed.
> 
> It's clear that they chose to ignore her because they didn't want her views on record. There are even reporters who are questioning whether or not Tony Khan specifically cherry picked the witnesses interviewed in order to manufacture the results of the investigation


Once again, _The Conspirators_ are out to get CM Punk!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LMFAO Oh my god some people still think it could be a work? 

Please seek therapy


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMFAO Oh my god some people still think it could be a work?
> 
> Please seek therapy


 How people are still even talking about this is mind boggling.


----------



## PG Punk

I typed "cm punk smoking marijuana" in Craiyon, and this came up. I thought it was funny and this was as good of a place as any to share it.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk doing MMA commentary tonight (for real).


----------



## Mr316

I still think he’s coming back.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

3venflow said:


> Punk doing MMA commentary tonight (for real).
> 
> View attachment 138442


Hasn't he been doing this even back then in CFFC? Nice to see him there at least.


----------



## Mr316

BTW he looks better there than at any point during his entire AEW run. He actually looks healthy.


----------



## zkorejo

3venflow said:


> Punk doing MMA commentary tonight (for real).
> 
> View attachment 138442


Looks 10 years younger with long hair.


----------



## bdon

Maybe he can return to AEW as an announcer. He clearly wasn’t cut out for UFC, and his brittle body isn’t cut out for even the scripted world of prowrestling.


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> Punk doing MMA commentary tonight (for real).
> 
> View attachment 138442


I loved it when he said "I'm not much of a MMA fighter...in fact I suck at it. But here I am doing MMA commentary....to give credibility to things, I guess?"


----------



## bdon

Wolf Mark said:


> I loved it when he said "I'm not much of a MMA fighter...in fact I suck at it. But here I am doing MMA commentary....to give credibility to things, I guess?"


Did he actually say this? Lol

If so, kudos to Punk lol


----------



## Sin City Saint

It’s a work bro.


----------



## Wolf Mark

bdon said:


> Did he actually say this? Lol
> 
> If so, kudos to Punk lol


I made it up but it's what he should have said. 😁


----------



## bdon

Wolf Mark said:


> I made it up but it's what he should have said. 😁


Dammit. You had me going… lol


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## zkorejo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593335415695613959


----------



## 3venflow

Dave said in the new WON that Cabana appearing only made things worse between Punk and AEW. (I thought he didn't care what Scott Colton did?)

Punk's recovery from injury is going very well.


----------



## theshape31

Well played, sir. Well played.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590866642405580801


----------



## RiverFenix

Booking Colt was twisting the knife and reeks of Jericho politicking. Jericho books his own shit, so him requesting Colt as a former RoH Champ challenge was meant as a message. Jericho is protecting his spot. Colt was used by Jericho - it was a one off because Colt is very limited in ring and never got over anywhere other than indies (and indie lockerrooms) because he's a friendly approachable guy to the fans at that level.

He's the anti-Punk mascot for Jericho, and the Bucks.


----------



## Mr316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593798767169490945


----------



## Boldgerg

He'll be back.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Punk was apparently removed from the video game cover so it does look like he’s officially done.

Omega replaced him at the front of the cover with Sting in the background.


----------



## zkorejo

Well atleast someone finds this whole thing amusing.



Serpico Jones said:


> Punk was apparently removed from the video game cover so it does look like he’s officially don
> 
> 
> 
> Omega replaced him at the front of the cover with Sting in the backgro


any sources?

Nvm just watched the trailer. Looks awesome.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

zkorejo said:


> Well atleast someone finds this whole thing amusing.


It's been hilarious from the start. A bunch of soft dudes getting catty about giant nothing burgers and eventually letting it boil over into public rants and a completely avoidable fight and alleged legal wrangling. How is it NOT funny?


----------



## zkorejo

,


MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's been hilarious from the start. A bunch of soft dudes getting catty about giant nothing burgers and eventually letting it boil over into public rants and a completely avoidable fight and alleged legal wrangling. How is it NOT funny?


Um. Idk it messed up the whole show for months? I mean I enjoy AEW, Dynamite is my go to wrestling fix.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> *Dave said in the new WON that Cabana appearing only made things worse between Punk and AEW. (I thought he didn't care what Scott Colton did?)*
> 
> Punk's recovery from injury is going very well.


Not when it’s done as a direct shot at you. Basically it means TK ok’ed Jericho taking a shot on Punk.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Not Lying said:


> Not when it’s done as a direct shot at you. Basically it means TK ok’ed Jericho taking a shot on Punk.


Don't approach these people with logic. If Colt showed up (and disappeared again just like he was before Punk ever showed up) it's only because of Punk keeping him off-screen. Totally wasn't by design from certain someone. Morever, if Punk saw this cheapshot and got mad at them rightfully this can only mean he was clearly lying about not caring where he works. Life totally works like that. There is no nuance to this. Please let them be sheep.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

zkorejo said:


> ,
> 
> Um. Idk it messed up the whole show for months? I mean I enjoy AEW, Dynamite is my go to wrestling fix.


The show itself isn't really any worse than it was in July and the wrestling itself is still good.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

If Punk actually was bothered by Cabana reappearing the start of his scrum rant was all BS posturing. It just completely blows Punk’s original statements after talking to Nick Hausman away.

The AVERAGE adult male would be able to hide their motivations more than CM Punk can. I am usually seeing Punk’s side of things since I started watching his matches from 2001-2002. It was early 2003 when I saw those matches but the sentiment remains the same. He always seemed like a guy who, while joking around on IWA-MS commentary, tried to bring a reverence for the past while creating the future of pro wrestling twenty or so years ago.

Initially it was the way. he pretended MMA was his first love over pro wrestling that rang so hollow. The ears of the fans who followed his career couldn’t believe what he was saying. The story he had before UFC was that he grew up watching sports but he was not really what anyone would call a natural athlete. He probably never played competitive sports in high school or college. He seemed quite proud of his wrestling nerd background. Punk saying that MMA would be his first choice if it were around earlier tang so hollow and untrue. He made up for that in a way when he arrived in AEW. His reception seemed a bit humbling for him. Unfortunately he went scorched earth at the All Out scrum and ruined EVERYTHING. It made Punk’s earlier gushing over his time in AEW look like the lies of a company man. While it is good to have “company men” it is bad when it sounds insincere. At this point Punk sounds very insincere if the reality actually resembled his perspective at the scrum and not his many statements endorsing AEW since he arrived in August 2021.

I’m all for nuance but clearly Punk was at the very least quite conflicted during his time in AEW so far. There is some validity to that when the sources said that Punk thought nothing major happened at his scrum session.

That could also be hindsight by Punk. He is known to be a bit of a smart ass in the wrestling biz. That speaks again to some of Punk’s complexity. He very well might have enjoyed EVERYTHING ELSE in AEW besides the EVPs. Similarly Punk could have been a closeted UFC fan during his early years in order to push the notion that he was a lifelong fan of pro wrestling and that was the right image to project as a pro wrestler trying to get famous in the wrestling business.

I am guessing that Punk did enjoy AEW apart from The Elite and Colt Cabana. Colt’s return really shouldn’t matter if Punj at the scrum was dropping gripe bombs proclaiming his ambivalence towards the whereabouts of his former friend of nearly twenty years. The words he said at the scrum and his apparent reaction to Cabana’s return are rather contradictory as things stand right now.


----------



## bdon

Ultimo Duggan said:


> If Punk actually was bothered by Cabana reappearing the start of his scrum rant was all BS posturing. It just completely blows Punk’s original statements after talking to Nick Hausman away.
> 
> The AVERAGE adult male would be able to hide their motivations more than CM Punk can. I am usually seeing Punk’s side of things since I started watching his matches from 2001-2002. It was early 2003 when I saw those matches but the sentiment remains the same. He always seemed like a guy who, while joking around on IWA-MS commentary, tried to bring a reverence for the past while creating the future of pro wrestling twenty or so years ago.
> 
> Initially it was the way. he pretended MMA was his first love over pro wrestling that rang so hollow. The ears of the fans who followed his career couldn’t believe what he was saying. The story he had before UFC was that he grew up watching sports but he was not really what anyone would call a natural athlete. He probably never played competitive sports in high school or college. He seemed quite proud of his wrestling nerd background. Punk saying that MMA would be his first choice if it were around earlier tang so hollow and untrue. He made up for that in a way when he arrived in AEW. His reception seemed a bit humbling for him. Unfortunately he went scorched earth at the All Out scrum and ruined EVERYTHING. It made Punk’s earlier gushing over his time in AEW look like the lies of a company man. While it is good to have “company men” it is bad when it sounds insincere. At this point Punk sounds very insincere if the reality actually resembled his perspective at the scrum and not his many statements endorsing AEW since he arrived in August 2021.
> 
> I’m all for nuance but clearly Punk was at the very least quite conflicted during his time in AEW so far. There is some validity to that when the sources said that Punk thought nothing major happened at his scrum session.
> 
> That could also be hindsight by Punk. He is known to be a bit of a smart ass in the wrestling biz. That speaks again to some of Punk’s complexity. He very well might have enjoyed EVERYTHING ELSE in AEW besides the EVPs. Similarly Punk could have been a closeted UFC fan during his early years in order to push the notion that he was a lifelong fan of pro wrestling and that was the right image to project as a pro wrestler trying to get famous in the wrestling business.
> 
> I am guessing that Punk did enjoy AEW apart from The Elite and Colt Cabana. Colt’s return really shouldn’t matter if Punj at the scrum was dropping gripe bombs proclaiming his ambivalence towards the whereabouts of his former friend of nearly twenty years. The words he said at the scrum and his apparent reaction to Cabana’s return are rather contradictory as things stand right now.


Headline news: CM PUNK LIES.

Also headline news: Neil Armstrong walks on the moon.


----------



## Blonde

Ultimo Duggan said:


> If Punk actually was bothered by Cabana reappearing the start of his scrum rant was all BS posturing.


You went on a longwinded rant about nothing as there’s nothing to even suggest that he actually was bothered by Cabana’s ratings killing return and terrible match with Jeribloat.

He’s looking really good in those cage fury clips. Definitely aged well like a silver fox.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Tony Khan at the Scrum stated that the rumors of Punk not wanting to share the locker room with Cabana is complete bullshit.


----------



## Saintpat

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Tony Khan at the Scrum stated that the rumors of Punk not wanting to share the locker room with Cabana is complete bullshit.


Which is what he should have done a long time ago when that started getting reported — not just (or even necessarily at all) to the press/in public … but he should have called his EVPs into his office or sat down with them and said:

“In case there’s some misunderstanding here, I want to make sure you know that CM Punk had nothing to do with my initial decision to let Colt Cabana’s contract expire nor my decision to relegate him to ROH when you talked me into keeping him.

“The truth is, I saw no value in him and have no real plans for him. I wouldn’t have wanted to keep him if CM Punk had never signed with AEW in the first place. But you came to me and asked me to renew him and because all your friends get jobs, I did. That’s because I value you and you said it was important to you and I want to keep you happy.

“Now, since you are executives in this company and that comes not only with a large paycheck but also some responsibilities, I want you to show that you value me as the CEO and that you value this company. I want you to show some fucking leadership and make it very clear to every person in that locker room that this rumor is false and that CM Punk had nothing to do with my decisions regarding Colt Cabana. I want these bullshit rumors to stop and I want you to act like the EVPs that you’re supposed to be and realize that whether you like him or not, Punk is a part of this company and that is also my decision, just as it was with Colt Cabana, and I will not have him compromised.”

That’s a pretty simple thing, but it would have required Tony to show some actual leadership to hold his EVPs accountable.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> Which is what he should have done a long time ago when that started getting reported — not just (or even necessarily at all) to the press/in public … but he should have called his EVPs into his office or sat down with them and said:
> 
> “In case there’s some misunderstanding here, I want to make sure you know that CM Punk had nothing to do with my initial decision to let Colt Cabana’s contract expire nor my decision to relegate him to ROH when you talked me into keeping him.
> 
> “The truth is, I saw no value in him and have no real plans for him. I wouldn’t have wanted to keep him if CM Punk had never signed with AEW in the first place. But you came to me and asked me to renew him and because all your friends get jobs, I did. That’s because I value you and you said it was important to you and I want to keep you happy.
> 
> “Now, since you are executives in this company and that comes not only with a large paycheck but also some responsibilities, I want you to show that you value me as the CEO and that you value this company. I want you to show some fucking leadership and make it very clear to every person in that locker room that this rumor is false and that CM Punk had nothing to do with my decisions regarding Colt Cabana. I want these bullshit rumors to stop and I want you to act like the EVPs that you’re supposed to be and realize that whether you like him or not, Punk is a part of this company and that is also my decision, just as it was with Colt Cabana, and I will not have him compromised.”
> 
> That’s a pretty simple thing, but it would have required Tony to show some actual leadership to hold his EVPs accountable.


It's likely all moot now, things got out of hand, a completely avoidable situation occurred, and things have apparently become untenable. Once something escalates to that level TK has to make the best decision possible for the entire locker room and if the people in that locker room are more comfortable with Omega and the Bucks than they are Punk that's the decision you make.


----------



## Asuka842

If MJF still gets cheered on Dynamite this week, then TK needs to tell him “I don’t care if you want to be a heel or not Max, you are a babyface because that is what THE FANS want.”

It’s be like if in 1997, Vince McMahon still stubbornly tried to keep Steve Austin heel no matter what the fans were saying. It would have been stupid.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Omega and Tony need to convince Punk to come back. Punk vs Omega has the chance to be an all-timer.


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's likely all moot now, things got out of hand, a completely avoidable situation occurred, and things have apparently become untenable. Once something escalates to that level TK has to make the best decision possible for the entire locker room and if the people in that locker room are more comfortable with Omega and the Bucks than they are Punk that's the decision you make.


I don’t think the feelings of the locker room should be the deciding factor. I think it’s a business decision and it should be based on that — there’s money to be made with Punk returning (to quote Eric Bischoff, controversy creates cash). If he’s willing, you bring him back and you _manage_ the situation and the personalities.

You don’t govern by opinion polls and you don’t run a business by them. Plenty of people in all walks of life and all occupations work with people they don’t like — wrestlers, pro athletes in team sports, actors and actresses, waiters/waitresses and ditch-diggers.

If anything, this is an abject lesson in making a business decision over someone’s feelings — Tony decided to let Colt’s contract expire to keep Punk happy (not that Punk asked him to, as according to Tony that’s not the case) and when he was talked into renewing him, he relegated Cabana to ROH for the same reason. That’s a decision based on what Tony thought would make/keep someone happy and we see how that turned out.

That said, I don’t have any strong feelings about it either way: I’m not a Punk fan — and of the EVPs, Omega is the only one I really have strong feelings about wanting to keep around; I’m not a Bucks fan either. I’m just saying make business decisions based on business reasons, not on feelings of what someone thinks would make people happy.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Saintpat said:


> I don’t think the feelings of the locker room should be the deciding factor. I think it’s a business decision and it should be based on that — there’s money to be made with Punk returning (to quote Eric Bischoff, controversy creates cash). If he’s willing, you bring him back and you _manage_ the situation and the personalities.
> 
> You don’t govern by opinion polls and you don’t run a business by them. Plenty of people in all walks of life and all occupations work with people they don’t like — wrestlers, pro athletes in team sports, actors and actresses, waiters/waitresses and ditch-diggers.
> 
> If anything, this is an abject lesson in making a business decision over someone’s feelings — Tony decided to let Colt’s contract expire to keep Punk happy (not that Punk asked him to, as according to Tony that’s not the case) and when he was talked into renewing him, he relegated Cabana to ROH for the same reason. That’s a decision based on what Tony thought would make/keep someone happy and we see how that turned out.
> 
> That said, I don’t have any strong feelings about it either way: I’m not a Punk fan — and of the EVPs, Omega is the only one I really have strong feelings about wanting to keep around; I’m not a Bucks fan either. I’m just saying make business decisions based on business reasons, not on feelings of what someone thinks would make people happy.


Shawn Michaels was despised by almost everyone in the WWF in 1997. Vince still kept him and got rid of Bret.

Tony needs to convince Punk to come back. There’s a ton of money to be made in a Punk/Omega feud.


----------



## kingfunkel

So AEW have 2 perfect story's. FFS Khan needs to get everyone singing from the hymn sheet. 
If it's a work then it's a genius way to actually get Punk heat. If not then he needs to be a boss. Let everyone know its his company and they're mere employees.

CM Punk abandoning MJF again and overshadowing him. 
CM Punk/FTR and their real life issues with the Elite.


----------



## zkorejo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594212538912079872
I believe him. But his overreaction was unnecessary.


----------



## Irish Jet

zkorejo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594212538912079872
> I believe him. But his overreaction was unnecessary.


How so?

He was being slandered (and still is) by the most prominent “journalist” in the business. He just wont say it directly because he’s too much of a coward to open himself up to litigation.

CM Punk clearly took pride in being a “for the boys” type guy. He made it a big part of his public image, justifiably or not. Then you have some nobody implying that the top babyface in the company is actually a hypocrite who’s getting people fired behind the scenes - Yeah that was _always_ going to spark a reaction. 

The Canana/Punk fallout is clearly a sort spot for both guys. They wanted nothing to do with each orher and yet Punk had to listen to people people propagate buy into the idea that he was burying the already buried career of that goof.


----------



## zkorejo

Irish Jet said:


> How so?
> 
> He was being slandered (and still is) by the most prominent “journalist” in the business. He just wont say it directly because he’s too much of a coward to open himself up to litigation.
> 
> CM Punk clearly took pride in being a “for the boys” type guy. He made it a big part of his public image, justifiably or not. Then you have some nobody implying that the top babyface in the company is actually a hypocrite who’s getting people fired behind the scenes - Yeah that was _always_ going to spark a reaction.
> 
> The Canana/Punk fallout is clearly a sort spot for both guys. They wanted nothing to do with each orher and yet Punk had to listen to people people propagate buy into the idea that he was burying the already buried career of that goof.


Who reported it? Where's the proof Elite started those rumors? The backstage people definitely believed it and yes Hangman made a mistake and he returned the favor with his own shoot on him making him look shit. So there was no need for the scrum shit.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I reallywould take long odds that Punk shows up in Chicago with the belt.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I don’t think the feelings of the locker room should be the deciding factor. I think it’s a business decision and it should be based on that — there’s money to be made with Punk returning (to quote Eric Bischoff, controversy creates cash). If he’s willing, you bring him back and you _manage_ the situation and the personalities.
> 
> You don’t govern by opinion polls and you don’t run a business by them. Plenty of people in all walks of life and all occupations work with people they don’t like — wrestlers, pro athletes in team sports, actors and actresses, waiters/waitresses and ditch-diggers.
> 
> If anything, this is an abject lesson in making a business decision over someone’s feelings — Tony decided to let Colt’s contract expire to keep Punk happy (not that Punk asked him to, as according to Tony that’s not the case) and when he was talked into renewing him, he relegated Cabana to ROH for the same reason. That’s a decision based on what Tony thought would make/keep someone happy and we see how that turned out.
> 
> That said, I don’t have any strong feelings about it either way: I’m not a Punk fan — and of the EVPs, Omega is the only one I really have strong feelings about wanting to keep around; I’m not a Bucks fan either. I’m just saying make business decisions based on business reasons, not on feelings of what someone thinks would make people happy.


You almost always have to make decisions based on business. I’m sure Omega is able to let bygones be bygones. He has come off like the only professional of the bunch, even going as far as to try and talk with Punk after the fight. I doubt the Bucks want anything to do with Punk, because they ARE a couple of snide pricks — and likely scared they may have to actually “fight” Punk in the middle of the ring if things devolve/get out of hand.

I just don’t believe Punk wants to do this. He wanted everything the way that HE wanted it. He wanted to be the biggest babyface in the company, that Cena/Hogan role, to show that he could be a big time draw just like they were. When he saw others getting better reactions, then he had to figure out the why. Others getting over more than him with all of his babyface booking, HAD to be the work of some underhanded backstage politics. Page (to a much smaller degree), Mox, and MJF getting cheered as loudly or more than him is simply not conceivable in Phil Brooks’ mind.

Punk/Omega with all of this hanging over the match could be big time, but if the boys in the back can’t trust Punk, you can’t bring Punk back. Punk isn’t lighting up the cash registers like Hogan here. He’s a draw, but only considerably larger a draw than Mox or the Elite. Buyrates were dropping back to the pre-Punk numbers.

tl;dr

If you can make it work, then you make it work. If the boys don’t want him, you can’t go against their wishes for someone that isn’t Prime Hogan.


----------



## MaseMan

Why are people still talking about this? CM Punk is hurt, and isn't coming back anyway. Time for everyone to move on.


----------



## Serpico Jones

MaseMan said:


> Why are people still talking about this? CM Punk is hurt, and isn't coming back anyway. Time for everyone to move on.


He’s not going to be hurt forever and there’s a chance at a great angle here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Saintpat said:


> I don’t think the feelings of the locker room should be the deciding factor. I think it’s a business decision and it should be based on that — there’s money to be made with Punk returning (to quote Eric Bischoff, controversy creates cash). If he’s willing, you bring him back and you _manage_ the situation and the personalities.
> 
> You don’t govern by opinion polls and you don’t run a business by them. Plenty of people in all walks of life and all occupations work with people they don’t like — wrestlers, pro athletes in team sports, actors and actresses, waiters/waitresses and ditch-diggers.
> 
> If anything, this is an abject lesson in making a business decision over someone’s feelings — Tony decided to let Colt’s contract expire to keep Punk happy (not that Punk asked him to, as according to Tony that’s not the case) and when he was talked into renewing him, he relegated Cabana to ROH for the same reason. That’s a decision based on what Tony thought would make/keep someone happy and we see how that turned out.
> 
> That said, I don’t have any strong feelings about it either way: I’m not a Punk fan — and of the EVPs, Omega is the only one I really have strong feelings about wanting to keep around; I’m not a Bucks fan either. I’m just saying make business decisions based on business reasons, not on feelings of what someone thinks would make people happy.



Of course people who don't like each other work together in all walks of life. That's a given but when a specific person for whatever reason has so much heat and/or if there is a widespread unwillingness to work together as a businessperson you have to make tough decisions. If a large portion of the roster is unwilling to work a person not only does it severely diminish the amount of money you can make, forcing people to work with them can create an untenable situation that affects the entire roster. When that threshold is reached it becomes time to make the decision that is best for the long-term business of AEW. Do you remove 1 person and show commitment to the people who are willing to work together going forward and possibly sacrifice short term gains for long term stability? Do you remove multiple people for short term gains and possibly sacrifice long term stability? Do you try and get everyone back on the same page while possibly failing to do so and having to make the tough decisions anyway. There are numerous options none of which are guaranteed to work. Khan seems to have chosen the path that keeps morale among his employees the highest in hopes of long term stability. There's nothing wrong with that choice. 

Specific to wrestling there are enough prominent examples that would serve as a warning against prioritising short term gains for long term stability. The most prominent would be WCW which handed nearly everything possible to a group of performers that while it did help the company reach the highest level it could it also alienated people who would/could have been the future of the company and ultimately led to the company's incredible collapse.


----------



## Saintpat

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Of course people who don't like each other work together in all walks of life. That's a given but when a specific person for whatever reason has so much heat and/or if there is a widespread unwillingness to work together as a businessperson you have to make tough decisions. If a large portion of the roster is unwilling to work a person not only does it severely diminish the amount of money you can make, forcing people to work with them can create an untenable situation that affects the entire roster. When that threshold is reached it becomes time to make the decision that is best for the long-term business of AEW. Do you remove 1 person and show commitment to the people who are willing to work together going forward and possibly sacrifice short term gains for long term stability? Do you remove multiple people for short term gains and possibly sacrifice long term stability? Do you try and get everyone back on the same page while possibly failing to do so and having to make the tough decisions anyway. There are numerous options none of which are guaranteed to work. Khan seems to have chosen the path that keeps morale among his employees the highest in hopes of long term stability. There's nothing wrong with that choice.
> 
> Specific to wrestling there are enough prominent examples that would serve as a warning against prioritising short term gains for long term stability. The most prominent would be WCW which handed nearly everything possible to a group of performers that while it did help the company reach the highest level it could it also alienated people who would/could have been the future of the company and ultimately led to the company's incredible collapse.


Who specifically pre-brawl was literally unwilling to work with someone? Punk and Hangman did work together.

If you’re saying Punk refused to work with the EVPs, I’d like to see something to back that up; same as if it’s the EVPs refusing to work with Punk.


----------



## Saintpat

Serpico Jones said:


> Shawn Michaels was despised by almost everyone in the WWF in 1997. Vince still kept him and got rid of Bret.
> 
> Tony needs to convince Punk to come back. There’s a ton of money to be made in a Punk/Omega feud.


And when Vince did get rid of Bret, it was a business decision — he had signed Hart to a contract he couldn’t/didn’t want to live up to. He wanted Bret off the books because he was at that point being way overpaid.

Shawn and Bret not getting along had zero to do with it.


----------



## Geeee

The fact that this all turned out to be petty nonsense means CM Punk could come back and settle it in the ring


----------



## Boldgerg

Bring him back.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez played a huge role in this bullshit. So did SRS.


----------



## bdon

Blame whoever you want.

I only see ONE empty-headed fucking dumb fuck who threw away his reputation over some words. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Martyn

Once he’s healed, I’d make him work until the end of his contract and send him to ROH exclusively.

It sounds crazy, but… he would be in a different locker room. FTR and Samoa Joe are his friends and he is an ROH original, so if it would be his last run, then that would be sweet. If ROH would be on tv, that would be the greatest start they could get.

Imagine Joe vs Punk IV.

ROH shares the same boss with AEW, but it’s a completely different company, so if Punk would act unprofessional again, AEW wouldn’t be damaged

That’s perfect scenario for AEW, future of ROH and the fans in general. Smaller brand also means less pressure for Punk, so hopefully his in ring work would be good and he wouldn’t catch an injury.


----------



## ForceOfNature

The Young Bitches put a stop to Punk putting over MJF for the belt because they wanted to throw their toys out the pram for getting their asses kicked in a fight they started.

Selfish little children.


----------



## bdon

ForceOfNature said:


> The Young Bitches put a stop to Punk putting over MJF for the belt because they wanted to throw their toys out the pram for getting their asses kicked in a fight they started.
> 
> Selfish little children.


No one made Punk prove there is only one “empty-headed fucking dumb fuck” in the company. Handed everything he want and decided to throw it away over some words.

EMPTY.

HEADED.

FUCKING.

DUMB FUCK.


----------



## bdon

Imagine being so empty-headed fucking dumb fuck that you can’t even be more professional than the children you have to work with.

Big man.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Imagine being so empty-headed fucking dumb fuck that you can’t even be more professional than the children you have to work with.
> 
> Big man.


Not that it really matters, but we’re about to see if Punk is to some degree the adult in the room.

He’s been basically pretty quiet through this. But we’ve had shots taken at him in promos (MJF for instance in his post-show kiss-Tony’s-ass mic moment, which surely Tony approved), bringing in Colt out of the blue to challenge Jericho (presumably Jericho’s idea but again Tony has to approve) and now the EVPs are back … will the Bucks take shots on BTE (or even on Dynamite?).

Granted, being the adult in the room when you’re in the room with TK and the Bucks is akin to being the smartest chimpanzee in the zoo — every zoo has a smartest chimpanzee, just like every maximum security prison has a nicest inmate — but still.

What Tony needs to do is a team-building exercise to bring Punk and the EVPs together — like one of those survival courses where everyone has to use teamwork to get through it … maybe Tony could buy a Target store and they could all manage it together for a couple weeks.


----------



## Irish Jet

Saintpat said:


> Not that it really matters, but we’re about to see if Punk is to some degree the adult in the room.
> 
> He’s been basically pretty quiet through this. But we’ve had shots taken at him in promos (MJF for instance in his post-show kiss-Tony’s-ass mic moment, which surely Tony approved), bringing in Colt out of the blue to challenge Jericho (presumably Jericho’s idea but again Tony has to approve) and now the EVPs are back … will the Bucks take shots on BTE (or even on Dynamite?).
> 
> Granted, being the adult in the room when you’re in the room with TK and the Bucks is akin to being the smartest chimpanzee in the zoo — every zoo has a smartest chimpanzee, just like every maximum security prison has a nicest inmate — but still.
> 
> What Tony needs to do is a team-building exercise to bring Punk and the EVPs together — like one of those survival courses where everyone has to use teamwork to get through it … maybe Tony could buy a Target store and they could all manage it together for a couple weeks.


Punk’s probably going to sue them.


----------



## Saintpat

Irish Jet said:


> Punk’s probably going to sue them.


Well he hasn’t so far. That’s just speculation.

I think Punk is being a hard-line negotiator because he knows he has a bit of leverage here — Tony is known for wanting NDAs and it’s been reported he wants a non-compete. Those things come at a price.

I also seriously doubt Tony wants to risk a lawsuit where win or lose AEW’s financials and other inside info documents become public through discovery.


----------



## zkorejo

I will be surprised if they don't take any shots at Punk in BTE. That's what BTE is mostly all about.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Has it been confirmed that the YB got their asses kicked?


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Not that it really matters, but we’re about to see if Punk is to some degree the adult in the room.
> 
> He’s been basically pretty quiet through this. But we’ve had shots taken at him in promos (MJF for instance in his post-show kiss-Tony’s-ass mic moment, which surely Tony approved), bringing in Colt out of the blue to challenge Jericho (presumably Jericho’s idea but again Tony has to approve) and now the EVPs are back … will the Bucks take shots on BTE (or even on Dynamite?).
> 
> Granted, being the adult in the room when you’re in the room with TK and the Bucks is akin to being the smartest chimpanzee in the zoo — every zoo has a smartest chimpanzee, just like every maximum security prison has a nicest inmate — but still.
> 
> What Tony needs to do is a team-building exercise to bring Punk and the EVPs together — like one of those survival courses where everyone has to use teamwork to get through it … maybe Tony could buy a Target store and they could all manage it together for a couple weeks.


Taking shots is one thing. Costing yourself a job is another. Real professional. Hangman might have been a dickhead, but he didn’t cost himself a gig.

Are we sure Punk wasn’t talking about himself with those “empty-headed fucking dumb fuck” references?


----------



## Serpico Jones

Fearless Viper said:


> Has it been confirmed that the YB got their asses kicked?


Yes. One of them even got knocked out.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Taking shots is one thing. Costing yourself a job is another. Real professional. Hangman might have been a dickhead, but he didn’t cost himself a gig.
> 
> Are we sure Punk wasn’t talking about himself with those “empty-headed fucking dumb fuck” references?


Well last I checked CM Punk seems to still be employed.

“Costing yourself a job” is up to the employer. If Khan decided to release/fire the EVPs or Hangman then they cost themselves their jobs, right? But he didn’t. And so far at least it seems only Ace ‘cost himself a job.’

But I’m not talking about that. I’m talking about how AEW is already in ‘let’s take shots at Punk’ junior high school mean girls mode while Punk has been pretty ‘adult’ about the matter in the aftermath of the brawl … in comparison at least.

Tells you a lot about the promotion, and even more if the Bucks decide to use their video show to be childish about this (fine updating executives that they are).


----------



## Kishido

Serpico Jones said:


> Yes. One of them even got knocked out.


Can you give me a link? This thread is a cluster fuck


----------



## Boldgerg

If Tony has any business sense he tells all of these whiny cunts to put it behind them, be professional and move on, and he creates the biggest angle in years out of it. Punk returning to confront Omega and The Bucks would create huge buzz/shock and potentially set up the best feud in a long, long time.

Use this to the benefit of the company and the fans, for fuck sake.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Well last I checked CM Punk seems to still be employed.
> 
> “Costing yourself a job” is up to the employer. If Khan decided to release/fire the EVPs or Hangman then they cost themselves their jobs, right? But he didn’t. And so far at least it seems only Ace ‘cost himself a job.’
> 
> But I’m not talking about that. I’m talking about how AEW is already in ‘let’s take shots at Punk’ junior high school mean girls mode while Punk has been pretty ‘adult’ about the matter in the aftermath of the brawl … in comparison at least.
> 
> Tells you a lot about the promotion, and even more if the Bucks decide to use their video show to be childish about this (fine updating executives that they are).


“I’m bad news in the locker room.”


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> “I’m bad news in the locker room.”


Yeah but that’s taking a shot at himself, not at the EVPs or Tony.

Like I said, relatively quiet.

But a far cry from MJF and others taking shots at him … he knows how to inflict paper cuts with his words and could certainly say some things if he wanted.


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> Taking shots is one thing. Costing yourself a job is another. Real professional. Hangman might have been a dickhead, but he didn’t cost himself a gig.
> 
> Are we sure Punk wasn’t talking about himself with those “empty-headed fucking dumb fuck” references?


You still in here crying 😆 

Man I've never seen Punk work someone so hard lol a testament for how great a pro wrestler he actually is.

Of course nobody from the super klique is getting fired for being unprofessional, conniving, passive aggressive little gossip girls. 

You know that. But it seems you really want Punk to be looked at as some horrible person, so answer these questions for me. 

Did CM Punk tell a single lie in that press conference? 
Do you have proof that he was Hulk Hogan backstage?
Why was everything all good until he had to have a program with Page?
Why where guys who where friends with the Bucks, trying to sabotage Punk at every opportunity they had(Fish, Page)?

Just a few questions for you. If you can put your bias aside and answer those that'd be great.


----------



## Nakahoeup

Saintpat said:


> Yeah but that’s taking a shot at himself, not at the EVPs or Tony.
> 
> Like I said, relatively quiet.
> 
> But a far cry from MJF and others taking shots at him … he knows how to inflict paper cuts with his words and could certainly say some things if he wanted.


I don't think he understands "context".


----------



## bdon

Nakahoeup said:


> You still in here crying 😆
> 
> Man I've never seen Punk work someone so hard lol a testament for how great a pro wrestler he actually is.
> 
> Of course nobody from the super klique is getting fired for being unprofessional, conniving, passive aggressive little gossip girls.
> 
> You know that. But it seems you really want Punk to be looked at as some horrible person, so answer these questions for me.
> 
> Did CM Punk tell a single lie in that press conference?
> Do you have proof that he was Hulk Hogan backstage?
> Why was everything all good until he had to have a program with Page?
> Why where guys who where friends with the Bucks, trying to sabotage Punk at every opportunity they had(Fish, Page)?
> 
> Just a few questions for you. If you can put your bias aside and answer those that'd be great.


Where’s your proof that the Bucks were unprofessional, conniving, passive aggressive little gossip girls?

See how stupid that question is. There is no way to ever prove any of this. Even when word breaks, you just brush it off as lies.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Boldgerg said:


> If Tony has any business sense he tells all of these whiny cunts to put it behind them, be professional and move on, and he creates the biggest angle in years out of it. Punk returning to confront Omega and The Bucks would create huge buzz/shock and potentially set up the best feud in a long, long time.
> 
> Use this to the benefit of the company and the fans, for fuck sake.


Kenny strikes me as enough of an adult and a professional to agree to this. Notice when the crowd was burying Punk he paid zero attention to it. He also tried to talk to Punk after the fight.

The Bucks are probably a no-go being the overgrown man-children that they are.


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> Where’s your proof that the Bucks were unprofessional, conniving, passive aggressive little gossip girls?
> 
> See how stupid that question is. There is no way to ever prove any of this. Even when word breaks, you just brush it off as lies.


Where's yours? 

You constantly throw accusations around like monkey shit. So stop being a hypocrite and answer the questions dammit 😆


----------



## Boldgerg

Serpico Jones said:


> Kenny strikes me as enough of an adult and a professional to agree to this. Notice when the crowd was burying Punk he paid zero attention to it. He also tried to talk to Punk after the fight.
> 
> The Bucks are probably a no-go being the overgrown man-children that they are.


Yep, I also think Punk would likely be willing to play nice for it, even if it doesn't last long term. It's widely reported he has mostly enjoyed his time in AEW and rediscovered his passion for wrestling - even if he's had issues with certain people within the company - and I think once the dust has truly settled he would be at least willing to entertain the idea of putting the drama to one side creating a huge, memorable angle out of it all.

It (or Punk) may all blow up again in the end, but fuck me it has potential to be an incredible angle. Even without this having happened Punk vs Omega would have been great, but you add the real world, legitimate spice to it and it goes to another level.


----------



## bdon

Serpico Jones said:


> Kenny strikes me as enough of an adult and a professional to agree to this. Notice when the crowd was burying Punk he paid zero attention to it. He also tried to talk to Punk after the fight.
> 
> The Bucks are probably a no-go being the overgrown man-children that they are.


Punk and the Bucks are two peas in a pod. Hate to break it to everyone, but it’s true. The Bucks have followed the Punk playbook to getting over. Punk was on Twitter talking them up YEARS ago.

They’re cunty. Cunts don’t often get along with other cunts.


----------



## bdon

Boldgerg said:


> Yep, I also think Punk would likely be willing to play nice for it, even if it doesn't last long term. It's widely reported he has mostly enjoyed his time in AEW and rediscovered his passion for wrestling - even if he's had issues with certain people within the company - and I think once the dust has truly settled he would be at least willing to entertain the idea of putting the drama to one side creating a huge, memorable angle out of it all.
> 
> It (or Punk) may all blow up again in the end, but fuck me it has potential to be an incredible angle. Even without this having happened Punk vs Omega would have been great, but you add the real world, legitimate spice to it and it goes to another level.


Punk letting bygones be bygones?

Uh huh. Right. And his fans claim they love him for being a man of principle.


----------



## Nakahoeup

Boldgerg said:


> Yep, I also think Punk would likely be willing to play nice for it, even if it doesn't last long term. It's widely reported he has mostly enjoyed his time in AEW and rediscovered his passion for wrestling - even if he's had issues with certain people within the company - and I think once the dust has truly settled he would be at least willing to entertain the idea of putting the drama to one side creating a huge, memorable angle out of it all.
> 
> It (or Punk) may all blow up again in the end, but fuck me it has potential to be an incredible angle. Even without this having happened Punk vs Omega would have been great, but you add the real world, legitimate spice to it and it goes to another level.


I agree. Kenny is goofy but he seems to still take himself seriously and seems not be too involved with the drama, unlike the other three( Bucks, Page). 

CM Punk vs Kenny Omega for the World Title or just a blood feud sounds like buys to me. All this drama only makes me want to see it even more.


----------



## Saintpat

So apparently on the return BTE episode the Bucks highlighted the ‘F—- CM Punk’ chants.

He really was working with children.

Guess he’s not the only one who doesn’t let bygones be bygones @bdon


----------



## Boldgerg

Saintpat said:


> So apparently on the return BTE episode the Bucks highlighted the ‘F—- CM Punk’ chants.
> 
> He really was working with children.
> 
> Guess he’s not the only one who doesn’t let bygones be bygones @bdon


That, or they're already starting to work the angle...

There's quite a few things that are starting to make me think there's a possibility this is all leading to Punk's return in the end.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Boldgerg said:


> That, or they're already starting to work the angle...
> 
> *There's quite a few things that are starting to make me think there's a possibility this is all leading to Punk's return in the end.*


MJF has made almost direct quotes from the pipebomb too. He did it on the go home show the whole "While you're laying there hopefully in a ton of pain, let me explain something," and then at the scrum calling himself the best wrestler in the world "...on that microphone, in that ring, nobody can touch me." 

It's reaching as hell, but its interesting.


----------



## Mr316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594750555724709888
At this point you gotta believe all issues have been resolved, CM Punk will be back and AEW is “trolling” everyone.

I highly doubt Tony Khan would allow wrestlers to publicly troll CM Punk unless everyone is in on it and that includes Punk.

Also, why do you think Tony Khan is doing this best of 7 series match. They’re just waiting for Punk to comeback healthy.


----------



## Boldgerg

Dr. Middy said:


> MJF has made almost direct quotes from the pipebomb too. He did it on the go home show the whole "While you're laying there hopefully in a ton of pain, let me explain something," and then at the scrum calling himself the best wrestler in the world "...on that microphone, in that ring, nobody can touch me."
> 
> It's reaching as hell, but its interesting.


Yep. You've got Khan saying he's got nothing but good things to say about Punk's time in AEW, Punk still being on the official roster, still on the marketing material on the website for the game, talent quoting and giving nods to him, and now this BTE stuff which surely they're not stupid enough or unprofessional enough to do unless the drama is all settled...

Also, go back and watch the video package for the Moxley Vs Punk match at All Out. Moxley completely foreshadows everything that's played out since. Coincidence, sure, but still interesting.


----------



## Boldgerg

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594750555724709888
> At this point you gotta believe all issues have been resolved, CM Punk will be back and AEW is “trolling” everyone.
> 
> I highly doubt Tony Khan would allow wrestlers to publicly troll CM Punk unless everyone is in on it and that includes Punk.
> 
> Also, why do you think Tony Khan is doing this best of 7 series match. They’re just waiting for Punk to comeback healthy.


Yep, I don't possibly see how The Bucks could be THAT stupid, petty and unprofessional or that Tony would allow it - under the circumstances and with what's gone on - UNLESS they're all in on it, like you say, and this is the start of working an angle.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Side note for those that didn’t watch don’t know but might care….

Punk was a guest on The Walking Dead after show last night Talking Dead celebrating the final episode of which he was a known celebrity fan of and coincidently the final episode of the series last night also featured
🎶Cult of Personality 🎶 in a pivotal scene




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594539332911652864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594526494113644550


----------



## Mr316

Yep. Punk is coming back. There’s no more doubt in my mind.


----------



## Saintpat

Mr316 said:


> Yep. Punk is coming back. There’s no more doubt in my mind.


If only they ran in Chicago every once in a while …


----------



## Serpico Jones

Meltzer specifically stated last week that Punk was still under contract with AEW and it seemed like the buyout talks had ceased.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Saintpat said:


> Not that it really matters, but we’re about to see if Punk is to some degree the adult in the room.
> 
> He’s been basically pretty quiet through this. But we’ve had shots taken at him in promos (MJF for instance in his post-show kiss-Tony’s-ass mic moment, which surely Tony approved), bringing in Colt out of the blue to challenge Jericho (presumably Jericho’s idea but again Tony has to approve) and now the EVPs are back … will the Bucks take shots on BTE (or even on Dynamite?).
> 
> Granted, being the adult in the room when you’re in the room with TK and the Bucks is akin to being the smartest chimpanzee in the zoo — every zoo has a smartest chimpanzee, just like every maximum security prison has a nicest inmate — but still.
> 
> What Tony needs to do is a team-building exercise to bring Punk and the EVPs together — like one of those survival courses where everyone has to use teamwork to get through it … maybe Tony could buy a Target store and they could all manage it together for a couple weeks.


Will they take shots at him? Have you heard their new entrance theme?

Carry on, my wayward son​There'll be peace when you are done​Lay your weary head to rest​Don't you cry no more​


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> So apparently on the return BTE episode the Bucks highlighted the ‘F—- CM Punk’ chants.
> 
> He really was working with children.
> 
> Guess he’s not the only one who doesn’t let bygones be bygones @bdon


Like I said, the Bucks literally have followed the CM Punk playbook. Why you expected Punk or the Bucks to play nice is beyond me. They’re both cunts.

Punk is such an empty-headed dumb fuck that he sacrificed his reputation to lower himself to the Bucks’ level. Empty-headed fucking dumb fuck indeed.


----------



## 3venflow

Nothing Finer said:


> Will they take shots at him? Have you heard their new entrance theme?
> 
> Carry on, my wayward son​There'll be peace when you are done​Lay your weary head to rest​Don't you cry no more​


They've been wanting to use that theme for a LONG time, well before Punk arrived.


----------



## bdon

Boldgerg said:


> That, or they're already starting to work the angle...
> 
> There's quite a few things that are starting to make me think there's a possibility this is all leading to Punk's return in the end.


I have always said the possibility existed that it was still a work, and if so, my hats off to Punk. He will receive full credit from me IF it is a work, because he is the only one capable of taking it to this extent.


----------



## theshape31

Along with his removal from their TV intros, AEW has now officially changed the artwork for the upcoming video game. They’re still making good money from his merch, though, which is all readily available.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Nothing Finer said:


> Will they take shots at him? Have you heard their new entrance theme?
> 
> Carry on, my wayward son​There'll be peace when you are done​Lay your weary head to rest​Don't you cry no more​


Meltzer says them using the song has nothing to do with Punk. They’ve been wanting to use it for years.


----------



## Saintpat

Nothing Finer said:


> Will they take shots at him? Have you heard their new entrance theme?
> 
> Carry on, my wayward son​There'll be peace when you are done​Lay your weary head to rest​Don't you cry no more​


Punk return promo:

“Yes, once I rose above the noise and confusion, just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion.

“I was soaring ever higher, but I flew too high.”


----------



## IronMan8

Hollywood Hunk knows all the words!


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> Punk and the Bucks are two peas in a pod. Hate to break it to everyone, but it’s true. The Bucks have followed the Punk playbook to getting over. Punk was on Twitter talking them up YEARS ago.
> 
> They’re cunty. Cunts don’t often get along with other cunts.


Epic AEW locker room motivational speech available here:


----------



## Nothing Finer

Serpico Jones said:


> Meltzer says them using the song has nothing to do with Punk. They’ve been wanting to use it for years.


Yeah, and they just happen to get it now. Fucking bullshit. 

Dave Meltzer uncritically believes anything people tell him. The Observer once reported that an injured wrestler had his brain removed from his head and put back in. The man's a tool.


----------



## VodooPimpin

bdon said:


> Everywhere he goes, people are two-faced and conspiring against him.


That's true punk complains about everyone I guess but I think with the elite he is calling out the obvious. I'm pretty sure the elite influence things behind the scenes and not everybody likes that


----------



## Boldgerg

theshape31 said:


> Along with his removal from their TV intros, AEW has now officially changed the artwork for the upcoming video game. They’re still making good money from his merch, though, which is all still readily available.
> View attachment 139675


I've seen this said a lot, but there is pretty much nothing to indicate this image is now the "cover art" for the game, at all. 

It's not the right shape, it's not actually presented like a cover in any way, it's not the artwork shown on any pre-order outlet (Steam, PSN, Xbox etc.) - that's still the green Punk cover - and the THQ Nordic AEW page is still plastered with Punk and that original artwork.

Not sure as it stands why anyone is thinking this graphic is now the cover.


----------



## Saintpat

Nothing Finer said:


> Will they take shots at him? Have you heard their new entrance theme?
> 
> Carry on, my wayward son​There'll be peace when you are done​Lay your weary head to rest​Don't you cry no more​


Tony Khan chimes in:

Masquerading as a booker with a reason

My charade is the event of the season

And if I claim to be the bossman

It surely means that I don’t know


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Tony Khan chimes in:
> 
> Masquerading as a booker with a reason
> 
> My charade is the event of the season
> 
> And if I claim to be the bossman
> 
> It surely means that I don’t know


People will still blame The Bucks for TK’s ever-changing mind for why FTR randomly fell out of favor.


----------



## bdon

Nothing Finer said:


> Yeah, and they just happen to get it now. Fucking bullshit.
> 
> Dave Meltzer uncritically believes anything people tell him. The Observer once reported that an injured wrestler had his brain removed from his head and put back in. The man's a tool.


They have wanted the song for years. They have a built-in story that plays along with the song’s lyrics.

Goddamn, y’all think the Bucks are the most powerful men in wrestling. Nick and Matt McMahon.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> They have wanted the song for years. They have a built-in story that plays along with the song’s lyrics.
> 
> Goddamn, y’all think the Bucks are the most powerful men in wrestling. Nick and Matt McMahon.


They kept Colt Cabana employed and got their father Pat Buck a job too.


----------



## Serpico Jones

You think Eric Bischoff would’ve bought out Hogan’s contract in 1997 because he got into a shoot feud with Disco Inferno? That’s what’s comparable to this Punk/Cabana bullshit.


----------



## DUD

Serpico Jones said:


> You think Eric Bischoff would’ve bought out Hogan’s contract in 1997 because he got into a shoot feud with Disco Inferno? That’s what’s comparable to this Punk/Cabana bullshit.


Harsh on Disco.


----------



## IronMan8

Serpico Jones said:


> You think Eric Bischoff would’ve bought out Hogan’s contract in 1997 because he got into a shoot feud with Disco Inferno? That’s what’s comparable to this Punk/Cabana bullshit.


Um, locker room morale and subsequent politics literally killed WCW soon after...


----------



## RiverFenix

All these unnamed wrestlers who don't believe Khan and Punk's story on Colt Cabana should call Tony Khan a liar to his face rather than running to Meltzer about it off the record.


----------



## Serpico Jones

IronMan8 said:


> Um, locker room morale and subsequent politics literally killed WCW soon after...


The Rock and Steve Austin killed WCW.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

DUD said:


> Harsh on Disco.
> 
> View attachment 139728


Yeah the Wolfpack would of stepped in for their friend Disco, and Nash in real life literally had issues with Hogan, yet Nash one day think Hulks the best, the next day shoots on him pretty hard.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny's first comments on Brawl Out from his Sports Illustrated interview:

*On what happened at AEW All Out*: “There are things no one can talk about, so I’d encourage people to let it go,” says Omega. “It doesn’t change that we want a team effort in AEW. I don’t even mean implicitly myself and my opponent. It also means the referee, the fans, the people who set up the ring, everyone–even a technical error can ruin the memory of a match. I can refer back to the exploding barbed wire death match. So I encourage people to move away from it because there is no information to be released. Though I cannot talk about it, I do want the fans to know I still want the best for pro wrestling.”

*On tribalism among wrestling fans*: “The day after the pay-per-view, I was absolutely devastated by the loss of Jason David Frank. He’s one of my childhood heroes. That evening, there was a mass shooting at an LGBTQ club where five people died. It’s absolutely terrible. After such tragedy, it puts everything in perspective. This isn’t Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks against CM Punk. It is people trying to show off their craft. You can boo Kenny Omega, or the Young Bucks, or CM Punk, but I hope people don’t forget we’re human beings struggling to show our art.”


----------



## Fearless Viper

It's a work!!!


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> Kenny's first comments on Brawl Out from his Sports Illustrated interview:
> 
> *On what happened at AEW All Out*: “There are things no one can talk about, so I’d encourage people to let it go,” says Omega. “It doesn’t change that we want a team effort in AEW. I don’t even mean implicitly myself and my opponent. It also means the referee, the fans, the people who set up the ring, everyone–even a technical error can ruin the memory of a match. I can refer back to the exploding barbed wire death match. So I encourage people to move away from it because there is no information to be released. Though I cannot talk about it, I do want the fans to know I still want the best for pro wrestling.”
> 
> *On tribalism among wrestling fans*: “The day after the pay-per-view, I was absolutely devastated by the loss of Jason David Frank. He’s one of my childhood heroes. That evening, there was a mass shooting at an LGBTQ club where five people died. It’s absolutely terrible. After such tragedy, it puts everything in perspective. This isn’t Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks against CM Punk. It is people trying to show off their craft. You can boo Kenny Omega, or the Young Bucks, or CM Punk, but I hope people don’t forget we’re human beings struggling to show our art.”


I wish they’d asked him in flight of his ‘we’re human beings struggling to show our art’ and ‘let it go,’ if he’s expressed this to the Young Bucks in light of their BTE blatantly taking a shot at CM Punk with the ‘f— CMP’ chant edited in … isn’t Punk a human being struggling to show his art too?


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I wish they’d asked him in flight of his ‘we’re human beings struggling to show our art’ and ‘let it go,’ if he’s expressed this to the Young Bucks in light of their BTE blatantly taking a shot at CM Punk with the ‘f— CMP’ chant edited in … isn’t Punk a human being struggling to show his art too?


Pretty sure they’ve hashed out shit at this point…maybe even when they all realized what their fans all realized: Fuck Jericho lol


----------



## Geeee

Fearless Viper said:


> It's a work!!!


It wasn't but now I'm leaning towards them making a work out of it. Kenny Omega bit an arm, Matt Jackson intentionally botched a Buckshot Lariat, Kenny Omega did the GTS. Either they are really petty or Punk is coming back


----------



## RiverFenix

Saintpat said:


> I wish they’d asked him in flight of his ‘we’re human beings struggling to show our art’ and ‘let it go,’ if he’s expressed this to the Young Bucks in light of their BTE blatantly taking a shot at CM Punk with the ‘f— CMP’ chant edited in … isn’t Punk a human being struggling to show his art too?


Yeah, Kenny's antics during the match show all this was just words.


----------



## Boldgerg

Absolutely no way they go as far and be as blatant as that tonight - when not so long ago nobody could or would even talk about it and there were supposed legal ramifications - if it's not been settled and they're not now just working an angle. That tonight went beyond just playing with Punk's hometown crowd a bit. It's not even just tonight, either. There's suddenly been a number of hints, nods to and blatant shots at Punk recently (not just by The Elite, either) even before this and it's obvious now that they're working. 

There's no way they're that petty, brazen and unprofessional (at least no Omega and Khan, anyway), considering the severity of what's gone on and considering that they've remained as EVP's of the company. Punk will be back around Revolution or DoN, I'm 100% certain.


----------



## DUD

I mean this is the same company who thought it would be a good idea to capitalise on the popularity of Rusev Day by dieing his hair blonde and have him play video games so maybe there is no rhyme or reason to these childish shots.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Bdon defend tonight. I thought the elite were supposed to be the grown men in this sitch. 

Thats your evps ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Lorromire

Hephaesteus said:


> Bdon defend tonight. I thought the elite were supposed to be the grown men in this sitch.
> 
> Thats your evps ladies and gentlemen


Defend them playing the heels and playing to the crowd in order to get heat? Do you mean doing their jobs..?


----------



## Irish Jet

Lorromire said:


> Defend them playing the heels and playing to the crowd in order to get heat? Do you mean doing their jobs..?


“I’d encourage people to let it go,” says Omega. “I encourage people to move away from it…I hope people don’t forget we’re human beings struggling to show our art.”

Their art:










Working “with fucking children” was an understatement.


----------



## Lorromire

Irish Jet said:


> “I’d encourage people to let it go,” says Omega. “I encourage people to move away from it…I hope people don’t forget we’re human beings struggling to show our art.”
> 
> Their art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working “with fucking children” was an understatement.


First off, what is Omega talking about in the context of those lines? He's telling people to move on from asking for more information because, due to "legal issues" they are not allowed to state anything, so move on and move away from it (the asking questions).

You can't make up your own narrative and run with it, lmao.

Second off, you're in the hometown crowd of a guy who you know the fans will straight up cheer over you. You're involved in a massive story with said guy. What do you do? You make references and heel it up because THAT IS YOUR JOB.

What do you think Punk would have done if the shoe was on the other foot? The exact same thing. He'd heel it up and make references because he knows what he's doing, just like The Elite were on Dynamite.

You're getting worked so hard by something so obvious and clear-cut.


----------



## kingfunkel

It's got to be a work surely. Whether it originally started out as a work or whether they managed to sit down and talk once the seas calmed.
If it isn't a work then they wouldn't be doing this. Surely it's in AEW's best interest to get Punk to sign an NDA. To get him to sign an NDA, you'd think it would be best to keep him relatively sweet. Unless he's already signed it as part of his buyout. 

Everything screams work.... Unless they've got the maturity of children.


----------



## bdon

Hephaesteus said:


> Bdon defend tonight. I thought the elite were supposed to be the grown men in this sitch.
> 
> Thats your evps ladies and gentlemen


Geez you’re easily worked.

Punk is returning. Wouldn’t be surprised if they have all sat down and made amends.


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> It's got to be a work surely. Whether it originally started out as a work or whether they managed to sit down and talk once the seas calmed.
> If it isn't a work then they wouldn't be doing this. Surely it's in AEW's best interest to get Punk to sign an NDA. To get him to sign an NDA, you'd think it would be best to keep him relatively sweet. Unless he's already signed it as part of his buyout.
> 
> Everything screams work.... Unless they've got the maturity of children.


Can’t forget that Omega and Punk talked later in the night after the brawl happened.

Grown men fight. They learn from it, about yourself and about the person you just fought, and you sometimes come out the other side much closer.

Punk and The Bucks are two types that are extreme. They either fought and have lost all respect for each other to the point of wishing death on each other, or they are the type to sit back and laugh at how stupid they each acted, poking fun of themselves.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Can’t forget that Omega and Punk talked later in the night after the brawl happened.
> 
> Grown men fight. They learn from it, about yourself and about the person you just fought, and you sometimes come out the other side much closer.
> 
> Punk and The Bucks are two types that are extreme. They either fought and have lost all respect for each other to the point of wishing death on each other, or they are the type to sit back and laugh at how stupid they each acted, poking fun of themselves.


Help me connect the dots here: how did we get from ‘textbook workplace violence’ on an active shooter level to ‘grown men fight and learn form it’?


----------



## rich110991

DUD said:


> I mean this is the same company who thought it would be a good idea to capitalise on the popularity of Rusev Day by dieing his hair blonde and have him play video games so maybe there is no rhyme or reason to these childish shots.


All MIRO’S idea, but thanks for your input.


----------



## DUD

rich110991 said:


> All MIRO’S idea, but thanks for your input.


Miro revealed on Kurt Angle's Podcast it was Tony Khan's idea.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## rich110991

DUD said:


> Miro revealed on Kurt Angle's Podcast it was Tony Khan's idea.
> 
> Thanks for your input.





> During an appearance on Renee Paquette’s podcast, Miro talked about his AEW debut as “The Best Man” for Kip Sabian and having blonde hair…
> “Tony Khan wanted, they called me with a spot to be The Best Man. I wanted to just be a new person. If this is what you want me to be, I can’t come and be Rusev, be like, ‘I’m gonna play video games and I’m gonna f——…,’ can’t do that. So I was like alright…”
> 
> “I think CJ — the hair was just incidental. CJ was dying her hair or something, and she was like, ‘You wanna do it?’ I’m like, ‘Ah, why not?’ Then the clothes, I don’t know what happened with the clothes. I wanted to look cool. I just wanted to look just different. I think I did, but it’s a write-off. It’s for TV. But also, you gotta treat yourself sometimes.”


You’re welcome.


----------



## Saintpat

DUD said:


> Miro revealed on Kurt Angle's Podcast it was Tony Khan's idea.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I can see this playing out with Tony as ‘awkward guy trying to talk to girl and doesn’t know how’:

Tony: Do you like video games? I like video games.

Rusev: Yeah I guess so.

Tony: Sometimes I sit around in pajamas and play them. Silly me.

Rusev: …

Tony: What if we make that your gimmick? It would be like me watching myself being played on the show. That would be so awesome.

Rusev: …

Tony: Oh, and we can do your hair and dye it blonde. It will be like a big pajama party! We’ll have so much fun!

Rusev: Just make sure the checks clear.


----------



## Geeee

Hephaesteus said:


> Bdon defend tonight. I thought the elite were supposed to be the grown men in this sitch.
> 
> Thats your evps ladies and gentlemen


I'm at 55% Punk is coming back, 45% The Elite are pretty dickheads


----------



## DUD

rich110991 said:


> You’re welcome.


So it wasnt all Miro's idea?

From that it sounds like Tony Khan had a bad idea and then Miro didn't help himself.


----------



## rich110991

DUD said:


> So it wasnt all Miro's idea?
> 
> From that it sounds like Tony Khan had a bad idea and then Miro didn't help himself.


Video gamer and blonde hair = Miro/Lana
Best Man = TK


----------



## DUD

rich110991 said:


> Video gamer and blonde hair = Miro/Lana
> Best Man = TK


I read it as Tony Khan saw the Twitch video gamer character, but yeah, either way they both fucked up with this one.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Lorromire said:


> Defend them playing the heels and playing to the crowd in order to get heat? Do you mean doing their jobs..?


Because Heels are known to lead crowd chants? Even trying to use your excuse, they're failures


----------



## Serpico Jones

Meltzer says CM Punk and people close to him were furious with what happened last night.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Help me connect the dots here: how did we get from ‘textbook workplace violence’ on an active shooter level to ‘grown men fight and learn form it’?


I said from the get-go if you wanted Punk gone, you can easily win a court case based on the fact he was displaying clear workplace violence. Go back and read. I was always discussing things from a legal perspective.

Grown men DO fight and learn from it in real world scenarios. Go back and read. I was always discussing the legality of “who is to blame”, because from jump, we heard rumors of lawsuits.


----------



## kingfunkel

So who's the people close to Punk? 
I'm taking an educated guess, that Meltzer isn't in contact with people personal with Punk. 

FTR, the Acclaimed, Darby, Hobbs, Renee (so naturally Mox), MJF(?), Gunns


----------



## 3venflow

kingfunkel said:


> So who's the people close to Punk?
> I'm taking an educated guess, that Meltzer isn't in contact with people personal with Punk.
> 
> FTR, the Acclaimed, Darby, Hobbs, Renee (so naturally Mox), MJF(?), Gunns


Dax Harwood is always grumbling about something, so probably him. You could give Dax ten titles and he wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Mr316

Serpico Jones said:


> Meltzer says CM Punk and people close to him were furious with what happened last night.


Sure Dave…sure…


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> So who's the people close to Punk?
> I'm taking an educated guess, that Meltzer isn't in contact with people personal with Punk.
> 
> FTR, the Acclaimed, Darby, Hobbs, Renee (so naturally Mox), MJF(?), Gunns


Mox is a locker room leader and just voted for Punk to not return. Dax or MJF, one, are the likely person that is said to be “a Punk empathized” who changed their tune, “stating how Punk was acting like a wild man”.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

I hate to be the guy questioning everything but.,,

It is certainly plausible that everyone took a step back after the fight and realized this could be fixed, and settled things then and there. Isn’t it also possible that the scrum was staged, the fight never happened and everything fight related was developed after they realized Punk was unfortunately seriously injured…again.

Wasn’t TK doing press prior to even DoN that suggested a major switch in how angles and storylines are presented going forward? Not long after that MJF “pouts” about his standing in AEW. That is followed by his “shoot” the following Dynamite and his subsequent three month absence from AEW programming.

More news unrelated to that two members of the HoB apparently ask for their releases, don’t get them and then the whole angle is postponed when Buddy and Malakai both go on leave for what is assumed to be mental health concerns. Last night on Dynamite the HoB return for the first time since All Out 2022 looking more badass and dominant than ever.

Andrade adds even more chaos to the dressing room by engaging in some supposedly real beef with Sammy G online. That immediately devolves into a backstage altercation. Andrade is sent home to his “wrestling hot” wife for what must have turned into an extended honeymoon for him and his Queen. His complaints ring slightly hollow when he is regularly on TV with pushes and angles everybody was aware of.

He walked out of what would have been his highest profile storyline since Cody set himself on fire trying to sucker fans into not booing him. This is admittedly the weakest of the possible blurred lines storylines TK alluded to months ago. Andrade is flakier the many pies Americans will most definitely stuff in their…pieholes later today. Andrade would seem to be the most probable true scenario. Punk was a ticking time bomb but Andrade just complains about EVERYTHING. His outbursts on twitter always felt the most random and unprovoked.

Andrade is the least important to AEW out of everyone mentioned. He was instantly supplanted as leader by Rush in his inherited Hardy Family Office members. Rush then almost instantly looked like an upgrade on every scoring metric these nebulous rankings and ratings could theoretically be measured. This would probably be too much effort expended for someone who was feuding with The Dark Order before Andrade disappeared from AEW programs.

Even the legitimacy of Thunder Rosa’s injury has been called into question. Like Andrade - this “shoot” predated the quote from TK about AEW’s change in motivation and direction a few months ago. Any spark in the Women’s division that creates interest in the AEW ladies would be beneficial to all the women employed by AEW. The problems some have with
Rosa are a bit too “inside baseball” for mainstream fans to properly wrap their heads around. 

The likes of Britt have already used part of Rosa’s reputation as promo fodder. It was mildly acknowledged by the live crowd. This controversy feels like it would require too much prep work to maintain the audience’s interest. The larger viewing audience who are not on message boards or subscribers to newsletters do not bother with the the overall nuts and bolts that reveal the ins and outs of this most often misunderstood aspect of the inner workings of professional wrestling.

That should be a surprise to almost nobody who follows wrestling. The fact that that it is regularly held to those standards set by those fans, critics or haters alike makes the partisans and tribalism for and against AEW into an almost existential struggle for the true soul of pro wrestling.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> I said from the get-go if you wanted Punk gone, you can easily win a court case based on the fact he was displaying clear workplace violence. Go back and read. I was always discussing things from a legal perspective.
> 
> Grown men DO fight and learn from it in real world scenarios. Go back and read. I was always discussing the legality of “who is to blame”, because from jump, we heard rumors of lawsuits.


You were saying how Punk had to be confronted right away in his locker room and it couldn’t wait because he was a ticking bomb likely to go off at any moment … basically saying (not your words but tell me how you want to characterize it) that it had to be treated like an active shooter situation — I was saying the professional way to handle it would be to let HR set up a meeting for the next morning when things had cooled down and you said it could not wait because he was a danger.

That’s a far cry from ‘well if you want to fire him you can make a case to do so.’

They can fire him for not liking his shoes (which IIRC belonged to Danhausen, wonder if they were ever returned haha) if they want. What they have to pay out would be addressed in his contract but they didn’t have to make an ‘active shooter/workplace violence’ case to fire him so I don’t know what that’s all about.

As far as what you were saying ‘at first,’ you were saying it was a work and then you were saying it was on Adam Page for going off-script. Later on it became ‘CM Punk is a danger to everyone.’ Now it’s ‘grown men fight and learn from it, let us all sing kumbaya together and make buddies.’


----------



## kingfunkel

bdon said:


> Mox is a locker room leader and just voted for Punk to not return. Dax or MJF, one, are the likely person that is said to be “a Punk empathized” who changed their tune, “stating how Punk was acting like a wild man”.


Dax and Cash had already left before it kicked off. Luckily because Dax had his daughter with him that night. So it could be MJF but he's busy quote Punk and Cornette. 

My money is on Punk returns to side with FTR and Cornette as manager....against the elite. Biggest angle in the buisness.


----------



## Saintpat

kingfunkel said:


> Dax and Cash had already left before it kicked off. Luckily because Dax had his daughter with him that night. So it could be MJF but he's busy quote Punk and Cornette.
> 
> My money is on Punk returns to side with FTR and Cornette as manager....against the elite. Biggest angle in the buisness.


Matt Hardy was there and witnessed the whole thing.

Well, ok, he wasn’t really there and actually didn’t witness anything, but he knows what went down with certainty and that his buddies did right and everybody else did wrong.

If you don’t believe me, just ask him.


----------



## Lorromire

Hephaesteus said:


> Because Heels are known to lead crowd chants? Even trying to use your excuse, they're failures


YES, HEELS ARE. Have you not watched a wrestling match before? Heels constantly work the crowd into booing or saying certain lines.


----------



## Saintpat

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I hate to be the guy questioning everything but.,,
> 
> It is certainly plausible that everyone took a step back after the fight and realized this could be fixed, and settled things then and there. Isn’t it also possible that the scrum was staged, the fight never happened and everything fight related was developed after they realized Punk was unfortunately seriously injured…again.
> 
> Wasn’t TK doing press prior to even DoN that suggested a major switch in how angles and storylines are presented going forward? Not long after that MJF “pouts” about his standing in AEW. That is followed by his “shoot” the following Dynamite and his subsequent three month absence from AEW programming.
> 
> More news unrelated to that two members of the HoB apparently ask for their releases, don’t get them and then the whole angle is postponed when Buddy and Malakai both go on leave for what is assumed to be mental health concerns. Last night on Dynamite the HoB return for the first time since All Out 2022 looking more badass and dominant than ever.
> 
> Andrade adds even more chaos to the dressing room by engaging in some supposedly real beef with Sammy G online. That immediately devolves into a backstage altercation. Andrade is sent home to his “wrestling hot” wife for what must have turned into an extended honeymoon for him and his Queen. His complaints ring slightly hollow when he is regularly on TV with pushes and angles everybody was aware of.
> 
> He walked out of what would have been his highest profile storyline since Cody set himself on fire trying to sucker fans into not booing him. This is admittedly the weakest of the possible blurred lines storylines TK alluded to months ago. Andrade is flakier the many pies Americans will most definitely stuff in their…pieholes later today. Andrade would seem to be the most probable true scenario. Punk was a ticking time bomb but Andrade just complains about EVERYTHING. His outbursts on twitter always felt the most random and unprovoked.
> 
> Andrade is the least important to AEW out of everyone mentioned. He was instantly supplanted as leader by Rush in his inherited Hardy Family Office members. Rush then almost instantly looked like an upgrade on every scoring metric these nebulous rankings and ratings could theoretically be measured. This would probably be too much effort expended for someone who was feuding with The Dark Order before Andrade disappeared from AEW programs.
> 
> Even the legitimacy of Thunder Rosa’s injury has been called into question. Like Andrade - this “shoot” predated the quote from TK about AEW’s change in motivation and direction a few months ago. Any spark in the Women’s division that creates interest in the AEW ladies would be beneficial to all the women employed by AEW. The problems some have with
> Rosa are a bit too “inside baseball” for mainstream fans to properly wrap their heads around.
> 
> The likes of Britt have already used part of Rosa’s reputation as promo fodder. It was mildly acknowledged by the live crowd. This controversy feels like it would require too much prep work to maintain the audience’s interest. The larger viewing audience who are not on message boards or subscribers to newsletters do not bother with the the overall nuts and bolts that reveal the ins and outs of this most often misunderstood aspect of the inner workings of professional wrestling.
> 
> That should be a surprise to almost nobody who follows wrestling. The fact that that it is regularly held to those standards set by those fans, critics or haters alike makes the partisans and tribalism for and against AEW into an almost existential struggle for the true soul of pro wrestling.


I read all that and I’m not sure how to tie it all together.

Are you saying that (a) Tony Khan is some sort of genius and cooked up a bunch of fake backstage stuff that he sold as real (including the Brawl Out post-PPV) as a new form of storytelling, (b) no one (outside of yourself) has caught onto this ploy and (c) that the problem here is that “fans, critics or haters” are all holding AEW to too high a standard (what that has to do with A and B I’m not sure)?

Does the last part mean if we didn’t hold AEW to “those standards” this would all make sense and we’d realize it’s better than it is? Or something like that? Because I don’t think anyone holds AEW to any higher “standard” than other wrestling shows, or TV shows in general.

And if Tony cooked all of this (Brawl Out, Rosa-Britt, Andrade-Sammy, HoB), I’d have to say it’s mostly a massive fail because at best it’s taken four top talents and others who are popular (HoB) completely off the active roster for months on end and resulted in ratings dropping, lower live attendance and even (as evidenced on this forum and others like it) alienated or at the very least disinterested a lot of loyal fans who have tuned out or at least checked out from being invested in the product.

If this is the revolution (some ‘ingenious’ new booking formula/way of storytelling invented by Tony “White Claw” Khan), well, the revolution is being televised … not that a ton of people are watching.


----------



## DUSTY 74

*Punk costing The Elite match 7 @ The Forum and were off to the Races *


----------



## Hephaesteus

Lorromire said:


> YES, HEELS ARE. Have you not watched a wrestling match before? Heels constantly work the crowd into booing or saying certain lines.


Yea I have, but you apparently havent before aew if you actually believe that stupid shit


----------



## Serpico Jones

Bryan Alvarez says there are still no plans for CM Punk to return to AEW. What we saw on Wednesday was unplanned and the Elite just decided to play to the crowd during the middle of the match.


----------



## Lorromire

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea I have, but you apparently havent before aew if you actually believe that stupid shit


So Roddy Piper, Flair, Hogan, Nash, Hall, Austin, The Rock, HHH, etc. not once, in their entire careers as a heel, ever, played to the crowd and got them to boo or say certain phrases for heat? Is that really your stance?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Lorromire said:


> So Roddy Piper, Flair, Hogan, Nash, Hall, Austin, The Rock, HHH, etc. not once, in their entire careers as a heel, ever, played to the crowd and got them to boo or say certain phrases for heat? Is that really your stance?


No actually they never got an audience to chant along with them, because that would be antithetical to their job. When they did ecourage them they were either faces or anti-heroes. If you didn't understand what you were watching, just say it.


----------



## Lorromire

Hephaesteus said:


> No actually they never got an audience to chant along with them, because that would be antithetical to their job. When they did ecourage them they were either faces or anti-heroes. If you didn't understand what you were watching, just say it.


Not once did I say WITH them. Did they or did they not, as heels, get the audience to boo or chant phrases at them? stop dodging the question and answer.


----------



## Kabraxal

Lorromire said:


> Not once did I say WITH them. Did they or did they not, as heels, get the audience to boo or chant phrases at them? stop dodging the question and answer.


It’s called true heat vs cheap heat. One creates a building tension that needs a release in the storyline, one simply garners a shallow reaction that vanishes before the segment is over.

The Bucks were not going for long term heat... but then why would anyone expect that? They couldn't tell a long term story period. All they do is cheap shit for cheap thrills that never actually last beyond one match. They are not the masters of any wrestling craft, let alone the heel craft.


----------



## Lorromire

Kabraxal said:


> It’s called true heat vs cheap heat. One creates a building tension that needs a release in the storyline, one simply garners a shallow reaction that vanishes before the segment is over.
> 
> The Bucks were not going for long term heat... but then why would anyone expect that? They couldn't tell a long term story period. All they do is cheap shit for cheap thrills that never actually last beyond one match. They are not the masters of any wrestling craft, let alone the heel craft.


No one cares. That wasn't what was asked.


----------



## bdon

Punk did the same thing in MJF’s hometown.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Can anyone share the link where Punk got outpop by Moxley and MJF in his own hometown?


----------



## Serpico Jones

Bryan Alvarez says it’s Punk who wants the buyout, not AEW.


----------



## Boldgerg

Serpico Jones said:


> Bryan Alvarez says it’s Punk who wants the buyout, not AEW.


Alvarez doesn't know fuck all.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Lorromire said:


> Not once did I say WITH them. Did they or did they not, as heels, get the audience to boo or chant phrases at them? stop dodging the question and answer.


Half chanted at, half chanted with. Congrats, you were half-right at least


----------



## Mr316

3 months from now, Alvarez will be saying that Tony and Punk are having discussions for a potential come back. They had no clue about the MJF situation. They have no clue about the Punk situation right now. Just pure speculation for clics.


----------



## IronMan8

Fearless Viper said:


> Can anyone share the link where Punk got outpop by Moxley and MJF in his own hometown?


This one?


----------



## Irish Jet

Boldgerg said:


> Alvarez doesn't know fuck all.


Double negative but I get your point lol.


----------



## Mister Sinister

This is going to turn into a lawsuit if Tony doesn't buy out the contract and release him. Spending the money on Punk was a bad decision, and not buying out the contract is going to be a second bad decision that will cost Khan twice what the buyout would and cause them horrible publicity and a ratings/tickets spiral when they are trying to convince WB to renew them.

Punk was in his locker when the Elite, executive VPs in the company, entered with force and began a fight. The worst case scenario for AEW is Tony completely loses his promotion in court.


----------



## bdon

Mister Sinister said:


> This is going to turn into a lawsuit if Tony doesn't buy out the contract and release him. Spending the money on Punk was a bad decision, and not buying out the contract is going to be a second bad decision that will cost Khan twice what the buyout would and cause them horrible publicity and a ratings/tickets spiral when they are trying to convince WB to renew them.
> 
> Punk was in his locker when the Elite, executive VPs in the company, entered with force and began a fight. The worst case scenario for AEW is Tony completely loses his promotion in court.


They did not enter with force.


----------



## ShadowCounter

bdon said:


> They did not enter with force.


Sure they did. Haven't you heard? They superkicked a steel door down then assaulted Ace's wife and Punk's dog while the head of legal was forced to watch in horror. Makes perfect sense in Punkastan land. I can't wait until Punk sues Khan and the court system gives AEW over to Punk. He'll make a better owner anyway.


----------



## Lorromire

Hephaesteus said:


> Half chanted at, half chanted with. Congrats, you were half-right at least


Okay, so you finally admitted that you've never watched a single wrestling show. Why else would you not answer a simple yes/no question instead of using a strawman answer.


----------



## Fearless Viper

CM Punk Shares Photo Seemingly Confirming Report About His Dog Larry - Wrestling Inc.


Seemingly confirming a prior exclusive report by Wrestling Inc., CM Punk has posted a photo of his dog Larry, who appears to have missing teeth.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Kishido

He has pulled the teeth out himself and it is still a work


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing

Larry > The Elite


----------



## bdon

Fearless Viper said:


> CM Punk Shares Photo Seemingly Confirming Report About His Dog Larry - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> 
> Seemingly confirming a prior exclusive report by Wrestling Inc., CM Punk has posted a photo of his dog Larry, who appears to have missing teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


You do realize Punk took his dog to the vet for a pre-planned dental visit, right?


----------



## 3venflow

Two newsbits:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598647595383005184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598577841398231040


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> Two newsbits:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598647595383005184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598577841398231040


One of the delays is that they’ve had to make him unavailable for in-ring and they’re designing a new ‘media scrum mode’ where you can book which backstage people he dunks on and what insults he uses to do so.


----------



## Geeee

Saintpat said:


> One of the delays is that they’ve had to make him unavailable for in-ring and they’re designing a new ‘media scrum mode’ where you can book which backstage people he dunks on and what insults he uses to do so.


Fuckin' dumbfuck Wardlow thinks it's Wardlow's world but he couldn't even play Gaston at Disney World


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> One of the delays is that they’ve had to make him unavailable for in-ring and they’re designing a new ‘media scrum mode’ where you can book which backstage people he dunks on and what insults he uses to do so.


I hope this is in there. Lol

I so wish this was all a work. I fucking hate that dude. Phil Brooks. Punk is alright. Phil Brooks fucking sucks. More than a Cody Garrett Runnels.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> I hope this is in there. Lol
> 
> I so wish this was all a work. I fucking hate that dude. Phil Brooks. Punk is alright. Phil Brooks fucking sucks. More than a Cody Garrett Runnels.


I don’t even own a video game device anymore but I’d buy one and the game if it was just ‘AEW MEDIA SCRUM.’


----------



## Saintpat

Cody apparently posted something on twitter about how he was the QB of the AEW brand when he was there and every time he stepped into the ring he wanted every possible viewer tuned in and every paying customer to be entertained and get their money’s worth.

Contrast that to now:

1) If there is anyone who is considered or could be considered the QB of AEW, it’s MJF, who tells everyone every time he gets the chance that he’d rather be on WWE and how much better WWE/HHH/Nick Khan is than AEW/Tony Khan.

2) Instead of trying to appeal to viewers, draw bigger crowds and make sure the (dwindling number of) people who are in the arena are entertained and get their money’s worth, the Bucks just want to get their shit in and entertain themselves.

Of course, Tony’s idea of a QB was Blake Bortles and he even signed Tim freakin Tebow last year so …


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Saintpat said:


> "2) Instead of trying to appeal to viewers, draw bigger crowds and make sure the (dwindling number of) people who are in the arena are entertained and get their money’s worth, the Bucks just want to get their shit in and entertain themselves."


Huh, could have fooled me considering the live audiences reaction to these Bucks and Death Triangle matches, they're generally the hottest matches on the show based on the live response.


----------



## H.B.Rising

Saintpat said:


> Cody apparently posted something on twitter about how he was the QB of the AEW brand when he was there and every time he stepped into the ring he wanted every possible viewer tuned in and every paying customer to be entertained and get their money’s worth.
> 
> Contrast that to now:
> 
> 1) If there is anyone who is considered or could be considered the QB of AEW, it’s MJF, who tells everyone every time he gets the chance that he’d rather be on WWE and how much better WWE/HHH/Nick Khan is than AEW/Tony Khan.
> 
> 2) Instead of trying to appeal to viewers, draw bigger crowds and make sure the (dwindling number of) people who are in the arena are entertained and get their money’s worth, the Bucks just want to get their shit in and entertain themselves.
> 
> Of course, Tony’s idea of a QB was Blake Bortles and he even signed Tim freakin Tebow last year so …


Cody may make you believe its about the viewer, but its really about Cody. If Cody was a QB he'd be Brett Favre, great QB, seems like a good guy, but down deep he is an ego maniac.


----------



## Saintpat

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Huh, could have fooled me considering the live audiences reaction to these Bucks and Death Triangle matches, they're generally the hottest matches on the show based on the live response.


The audience reaction was:

1) About 3K people actually attended (you’ve seen the pictures of the more-than-half-empty-arena I’m sure) knowing this was the featured match. That’s called voting with your pocketbook.

2) More than 200k people who were watching AEW at the start didn’t hang around or tune back in to see this match.

‘Hottest match on the show’ is a relative term. I mean, every maximum security prison has a ‘nicest inmate’ but that doesn’t mean he’s really a nice guy. Every zoo has a ‘smartest chimpanzee’ but that doesn’t mean the ape can do complex math equations.

I think people who like the Bucks like them A LOT. I also think a lot of people don’t like the Bucks.

I don’t think you can argue that they are devoted to growing AEW even at the expense of themselves if necessary. If they were they’d have demanded Tony make a match with FTR when FTR were the hottest tag act in the company (hell maybe in the world) and put them over … instead of relegating them to, well, whatever it is they’ve been doing lately.

My point is there doesn’t seem to be anyone in a real leadership position — EVPs, Jericho … maybe Mox is an exception but it’s hard to say if he really demanded Punk put him over before he’d do the favor back at the PPV as has been argued — who is saying ‘this is about doing whatever it takes to grow the company, whatever it takes to bring in new fans, whatever it takes to make sure more people watch and buy tickets and that those people get their money’s worth’ rather than — as even veterans in their locker room have said publicly — ‘I have to get my shit in.’ That’s a selfish approach, not a ‘put the team ahead of me, put the show ahead of me’ approach.


----------



## Kabraxal

Y


H.B.Rising said:


> Cody may make you believe its about the viewer, but its really about Cody. If Cody was a QB he'd be Brett Favre, great QB, seems like a good guy, but down deep he is an ego maniac.


Still comparing him to the GOAT... so not much of a negative there. Better than trying to be a QB and deciding to be Mark Sanchez. Though, I think he only had one butt fumble... the Elite have had that weekly lately.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> The audience reaction was:
> 
> 1) About 3K people actually attended (you’ve seen the pictures of the more-than-half-empty-arena I’m sure) knowing this was the featured match. That’s called voting with your pocketbook.
> 
> 2) More than 200k people who were watching AEW at the start didn’t hang around or tune back in to see this match.
> 
> ‘Hottest match on the show’ is a relative term. I mean, every maximum security prison has a ‘nicest inmate’ but that doesn’t mean he’s really a nice guy. Every zoo has a ‘smartest chimpanzee’ but that doesn’t mean the ape can do complex math equations.
> 
> I think people who like the Bucks like them A LOT. I also think a lot of people don’t like the Bucks.
> 
> I don’t think you can argue that they are devoted to growing AEW even at the expense of themselves if necessary. If they were they’d have demanded Tony make a match with FTR when FTR were the hottest tag act in the company (hell maybe in the world) and put them over … instead of relegating them to, well, whatever it is they’ve been doing lately.
> 
> My point is there doesn’t seem to be anyone in a real leadership position — EVPs, Jericho … maybe Mox is an exception but it’s hard to say if he really demanded Punk put him over before he’d do the favor back at the PPV as has been argued — who is saying ‘this is about doing whatever it takes to grow the company, whatever it takes to bring in new fans, whatever it takes to make sure more people watch and buy tickets and that those people get their money’s worth’ rather than — as even veterans in their locker room have said publicly — ‘I have to get my shit in.’ That’s a selfish approach, not a ‘put the team ahead of me, put the show ahead of me’ approach.


But Punk was trying to do what was best for business..? I want to understand your position on that before I go off… lol


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> But Punk was trying to do what was best for business..? I want to understand your position on that before I go off… lol


My post had nothing to do with Punk. It’s not about him. It’s based on what Cody said but it’s not really about him either.

My point is no one on the roster who is in any position of power is devoted to trying to make this thing grow and putting potential customers (or current ones) above their own ‘get my shit in’ wants and needs.

The Bucks want AEW to be their playground and do what amuses themselves. Kenny Omega … wants to talk about how 80% of the roster shouldn’t even be there but his good buddy who wrestles in Japan (and who has low recognition in the U.S.) is better than almost all of them. Jericho is all about Jericho and, although one of my all-time favorite wrestling performers ever, at this point just completely self-absorbed and self-indulgent. MJF, the champion, no-showed a fan event and left in a huff … only to come back and talk non-stop about how he wants to be in WWE and how much better WWE is than AEW — he’s done more to put over HHH than anyone in AEW (except possibly Wardlow but then he tore that down by no-selling his loss the next show and making it all about him with his walk-off flamin promo).

And Tony Khan? He cares more about playing e-fed with his live action figures than growing AEW. He slightly adjusts the lighting on the crowd to show how he listens to the fans — but ignores that the fans have wanted him to book Bryan better, act like he cares even a little about the women’s division, stop signing new people and use the ones he has, bring back Miro and actually do something with him (the laundry list of things the fans have been vocal about is almost endless but those are things almost everyone seems to agree upon), stop bringing in non-roster guys most of the audience has never heard of and acting like we’re supposed to give a shit and know who they are … and instead whines about WWE bots and doesn’t do any of those things AEW’s staunches fans say they want.

If you want to ignore all that and talk about Punk there are plenty of threads where we can do that. You know I’m game.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> My post had nothing to do with Punk. It’s not about him. It’s based on what Cody said but it’s not really about him either.
> 
> My point is no one on the roster who is in any position of power is devoted to trying to make this thing grow and putting potential customers (or current ones) above their own ‘get my shit in’ wants and needs.
> 
> The Bucks want AEW to be their playground and do what amuses themselves. Kenny Omega … wants to talk about how 80% of the roster shouldn’t even be there but his good buddy who wrestles in Japan (and who has low recognition in the U.S.) is better than almost all of them. Jericho is all about Jericho and, although one of my all-time favorite wrestling performers ever, at this point just completely self-absorbed and self-indulgent. MJF, the champion, no-showed a fan event and left in a huff … only to come back and talk non-stop about how he wants to be in WWE and how much better WWE is than AEW — he’s done more to put over HHH than anyone in AEW (except possibly Wardlow but then he tore that down by no-selling his loss the next show and making it all about him with his walk-off flamin promo).
> 
> And Tony Khan? He cares more about playing e-fed with his live action figures than growing AEW. He slightly adjusts the lighting on the crowd to show how he listens to the fans — but ignores that the fans have wanted him to book Bryan better, act like he cares even a little about the women’s division, stop signing new people and use the ones he has, bring back Miro and actually do something with him (the laundry list of things the fans have been vocal about is almost endless but those are things almost everyone seems to agree upon), stop bringing in non-roster guys most of the audience has never heard of and acting like we’re supposed to give a shit and know who they are … and instead whines about WWE bots and doesn’t do any of those things AEW’s staunches fans say they want.
> 
> If you want to ignore all that and talk about Punk there are plenty of threads where we can do that. You know I’m game.


Your post was about how everyone important in the company only cares about themselves. You specifically ignored Mr Brooks, so I have to ask: do you think Punk was actually focusing on making AEW better or was he doing what was good for Mr Brooks? Was he the lone person not partaking in using the company for his own selfish agenda?


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Your post was about how everyone important in the company only cares about themselves. You specifically ignored Mr Brooks, so I have to ask: do you think Punk was actually focusing on making AEW better or was he doing what was good for Mr Brooks? Was he the lone person not partaking in using the company for his own selfish agenda?


I said people in leadership. I don’t consider him in that category. Same with Daniel Bryan, who is (probably in a wrongheaded way) trying to put the company above himself by trying to elevate younger talent (even though he’s taken it too far so them beating him means little by this point). 

Mox is an interesting case. He’s certainly given himself to the company in a lot of ways and become the workhorse guy who is shouldering a lot of the load — but you yourself believe he put himself first in demanding that Punk put him over on TV right before a PPV, which to me tanked the entire storyline and made it a complete farce (see, Punk ‘hulked up’ because Chicago gave him superpowers, so the injury that made him get squashed before, well that Windy City wind just lifted him up and he was good as new, lol). To me that means his own ego or some personal beef with Punk or however you want to characterize that was put in front of what was best for AEW and the story — ‘well we need to rewrite the story so I get a win even if it ruins the story because I have to beat him if he’s gonna beat me’ for whatever reason is not unselfish.

So that’s why Punk has nothing to do with my point. I guess we can go through the entire locker room, but a wrestler can be a focal point and even promoted as the star of a promotion without having leadership influence — I mean we can look at a number of ‘the guy’ types in WWE who were in positions of high prominence but were not leaders who had anything to do with what direction the company would take, same with any territory or other promotion.

If you’re trying to get me to defend Punk or trash his actions, not going to go there. It has nothing to do with my point — and I’ve made how I feel about him pretty clear I think.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I said people in leadership. I don’t consider him in that category. Same with Daniel Bryan, who is (probably in a wrongheaded way) trying to put the company above himself by trying to elevate younger talent (even though he’s taken it too far so them beating him means little by this point).
> 
> Mox is an interesting case. He’s certainly given himself to the company in a lot of ways and become the workhorse guy who is shouldering a lot of the load — but you yourself believe he put himself first in demanding that Punk put him over on TV right before a PPV, which to me tanked the entire storyline and made it a complete farce (see, Punk ‘hulked up’ because Chicago gave him superpowers, so the injury that made him get squashed before, well that Windy City wind just lifted him up and he was good as new, lol). To me that means his own ego or some personal beef with Punk or however you want to characterize that was put in front of what was best for AEW and the story — ‘well we need to rewrite the story so I get a win even if it ruins the story because I have to beat him if he’s gonna beat me’ for whatever reason is not unselfish.
> 
> So that’s why Punk has nothing to do with my point. I guess we can go through the entire locker room, but a wrestler can be a focal point and even promoted as the star of a promotion without having leadership influence — I mean we can look at a number of ‘the guy’ types in WWE who were in positions of high prominence but were not leaders who had anything to do with what direction the company would take, same with any territory or other promotion.
> 
> If you’re trying to get me to defend Punk or trash his actions, not going to go there. It has nothing to do with my point — and I’ve made how I feel about him pretty clear I think.


You have argued that he has ownership stakes for crying out loud lol

As for Mox, yes. I do believe he took a hard-line “I won’t job to him without my win first” stance, because Mox does not trust Punk to do business. Piper did the same to Hogan. Moreover, Mox is a Page guy, so he was probably letting Punk know who the alpha was in the company and to get in line.

Punk was never putting the company before himself. Stop pretending otherwise. You claim people in power. What power does Moxley have that is any different to Punk? He damn sure doesn’t have the supposed ownership stake that you argued in favor of Punk for how many months?


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> You have argued that he has ownership stakes for crying out loud lol
> 
> As for Mox, yes. I do believe he took a hard-line “I won’t job to him without my win first” stance, because Mox does not trust Punk to do business. Piper did the same to Hogan. Moreover, Mox is a Page guy, so he was probably letting Punk know who the alpha was in the company and to get in line.
> 
> Punk was never putting the company before himself. Stop pretending otherwise. You claim people in power. What power does Moxley have that is any different to Punk? He damn sure doesn’t have the supposed ownership stake that you argued in favor of Punk for how many months?


Wow you’re getting off into fantasyland now.

1) I never ‘argued’ that Punk has an ownership stake. I said one or more of the prominent dirtsheet types (Thurston maybe or Ross … or both) had speculated and hinted that they believed it was a possibility, then took that and said ‘IF it is true, then this whole situation after Brawl Out takes on new dimensions …’ — he’d have to have his stakes bought out or he might decide to keep them, plus that gives him access to the (financial) books and he might decide to go public with stuff Tony would rather keep private. (There’s also been speculation that Warner Brothers owns a small stake.) BTW, it could still be true. We don’t know because it’s a private company — and his ‘I’m trying to run a business here’ comment takes on a whole new meaning if he’s literally part owner.

2) If Mox did that as you believe, he definitely put himself before the company, the fans and the product. Shame on him. You seem to think it was all ego — ‘I’ll show you who the man is.’ Basically exactly what I’m talking about, a bunch of people whipping out their, um, egos in a measuring contest.

As for Mox’s power, um, he just got a new deal out of all that was signed two months ago that gives him, and I quote, ‘expanded responsibilities.’ Upon signing that, he became no longer just a talent.

(And again, I never argued nor said Punk was an owner. I speculated on IF because it had been reported that he MIGHT BE and what the ramifications of that would be as opposed to him just being a contracted talent. Just like you have speculated on IF this or IF that in Brawl Out, including your speculation that Mox demanded Punk put him over, which we don’t know to be fact nor has it been reported as such.)

3) I never said Punk didn’t put himself before the company. Where are you even getting that? I said he has no place in my point because I’m talking about company leaders.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Wow you’re getting off into fantasyland now.
> 
> 1) I never ‘argued’ that Punk has an ownership stake. I said one or more of the prominent dirtsheet types (Thurston maybe or Ross … or both) had speculated and hinted that they believed it was a possibility, then took that and said ‘IF it is true, then this whole situation after Brawl Out takes on new dimensions …’ — he’d have to have his stakes bought out or he might decide to keep them, plus that gives him access to the (financial) books and he might decide to go public with stuff Tony would rather keep private. (There’s also been speculation that Warner Brothers owns a small stake.) BTW, it could still be true. We don’t know because it’s a private company — and his ‘I’m trying to run a business here’ comment takes on a whole new meaning if he’s literally part owner.
> 
> 2) If Mox did that as you believe, he definitely put himself before the company, the fans and the product. Shame on him. You seem to think it was all ego — ‘I’ll show you who the man is.’ Basically exactly what I’m talking about, a bunch of people whipping out their, um, egos in a measuring contest.
> 
> As for Mox’s power, um, he just got a new deal out of all that was signed two months ago that gives him, and I quote, ‘expanded responsibilities.’ Upon signing that, he became no longer just a talent.
> 
> (And again, I never argued nor said Punk was an owner. I speculated on IF because it had been reported that he MIGHT BE and what the ramifications of that would be as opposed to him just being a contracted talent. Just like you have speculated on IF this or IF that in Brawl Out, including your speculation that Mox demanded Punk put him over, which we don’t know to be fact nor has it been reported as such.)
> 
> 3) I never said Punk didn’t put himself before the company. Where are you even getting that? I said he has no place in my point because I’m talking about company leaders.


Show me where Mox is a company leader. I need proof. Even if your statement that his new deal has “expanded responsibilities” that mean he is now “a company leader”, then he was not a company leader when he did the unthinkable of demanding to protect his drawing power against someone he doesn’t trust to do the right thing.

In other words, he was on equal footing when he and Punk crossed paths. Yet you still felt the need to run down Jon Moxley…while ignoring Punk.

This is what pisses me off about every fucking discussion on this forum anymore. Everyone’s quick to point the blame at guys they don’t like, and they continue to shield those that they do. Bucks are at fault for FTR falling out of favor with the boss. Bucks are at fault for Bryan’s ability to make 200k people turn off the tv while he is on. Moxley is a selfish company leader. Jericho is just politicking behind the scenes.

Everyone cries about this shit while acting like FTR and Punk weren’t angling for more power behind the scenes, like Punk is just a good guy trying to grow the company business, like Bryan is just not drawing cause his booking happens to be shitty, etc.

So tired of the disingenuous BS. If you’re going to cry about Mox and others’ selfishness, then why are you not complaining about Punk’s? If you’re going to complain about Bucks losing ratings, then why are you not complaining about Bryan?


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Show me where Mox is a company leader. I need proof. Even if your statement that his new deal has “expanded responsibilities” that mean he is now “a company leader”, then he was not a company leader when he did the unthinkable of demanding to protect his drawing power against someone he doesn’t trust to do the right thing.
> 
> In other words, he was on equal footing when he and Punk crossed paths. Yet you still felt the need to run down Jon Moxley…while ignoring Punk.
> 
> This is what pisses me off about every fucking discussion on this forum anymore. Everyone’s quick to point the blame at guys they don’t like, and they continue to shield those that they do. Bucks are at fault for FTR falling out of favor with the boss. Bucks are at fault for Bryan’s ability to make 200k people turn off the tv while he is on. Moxley is a selfish company leader. Jericho is just politicking behind the scenes.
> 
> Everyone cries about this shit while acting like FTR and Punk weren’t angling for more power behind the scenes, like Punk is just a good guy trying to grow the company business, like Bryan is just not drawing cause his booking happens to be shitty, etc.
> 
> So tired of the disingenuous BS. If you’re going to cry about Mox and others’ selfishness, then why are you not complaining about Punk’s? If you’re going to complain about Bucks losing ratings, then why are you not complaining about Bryan?


What you don’t like about this forum is that people blame guys they don’t like — when instead they should blame CM Punk … who you don’t like. You’ve pinned everything wrong in the world on him short of the Kennedy assassination, lol.

I brought up points that had nothing to do with Punk and you interjected him into this.

Mox has been elevated to a position of some authority — I was quoting an AEW press release touting his new deal, he definitely has “expanded responsibilities” (I guess Tony is gun-shy about using EVP as a title or at least labeling someone as such publicly) and Mox has been branded a “locker room leader” by several accounts — so I included him as being a leader. Yet this happens after he does something completely selfish by your account (if that’s indeed what happened) and putting himself above the interests of the company.

I told you why I didn’t complain about Bryan — he’s not in a position of leadership. He’s a respected veteran who likes talking about penis size and putting over younger talent. He’s not in any position where he has anything to do with making decisions for AEW. In fact, he doesn’t want to be. 

I didn’t bring up any points about Evil Uno or Jake Hager either, because they had nothing to do with company leadership in any form or fashion and thus had nothing to do with what I was saying. I’m not doing a freaking roll call, lol.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> What you don’t like about this forum is that people blame guys they don’t like — when instead they should blame CM Punk … who you don’t like. You’ve pinned everything wrong in the world on him short of the Kennedy assassination, lol.
> 
> I brought up points that had nothing to do with Punk and you interjected him into this.
> 
> Mox has been elevated to a position of some authority — I was quoting an AEW press release touting his new deal, he definitely has “expanded responsibilities” (I guess Tony is gun-shy about using EVP as a title or at least labeling someone as such publicly) and Mox has been branded a “locker room leader” by several accounts — so I included him as being a leader. Yet this happens after he does something completely selfish by your account (if that’s indeed what happened) and putting himself above the interests of the company.
> 
> I told you why I didn’t complain about Bryan — he’s not in a position of leadership. He’s a respected veteran who likes talking about penis size and putting over younger talent. He’s not in any position where he has anything to do with making decisions for AEW. In fact, he doesn’t want to be.
> 
> I didn’t bring up any points about Evil Uno or Jake Hager either, because they had nothing to do with company leadership in any form or fashion and thus had nothing to do with what I was saying. I’m not doing a freaking roll call, lol.


Mox had no power when he did something selfish. Just like Punk, yet you felt the need to run down Mox and abstain from doing so to Punk.

Until Mox shows an ounce of selfishness in this role, you’re placing him in that list is uncalled for…unless you want to place Punk there as well.

That’s my goddamned point.

As for blame, if you’re going to run down the Elite, Mox, etc do so about things they are actually guilty of: cringey comedy, bleeding too much, etc. Don’t fucking go out of y’all’s way to blame them for Bryan‘s ability to lose 200k viewers once per month on average since August, Mox being a bad “company leader” when he was just talent like Punk who you ignore, blaming the Bucks for it being FTR’s turn to face the TK boredom booking, etc.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Another month closer to the return of CM Punk.


----------



## IronMan8

Forum people arguing

Here I am just enjoying AEW on a weekly basis while the rest of the world watches whatever

Loving the Elite's best of 7 series


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> Forum people arguing
> 
> Here I am just enjoying AEW on a weekly basis while the rest of the world watches whatever
> 
> *Loving the Elite's best of 7 series*


I’m over here loving it as well, Matt Jackson kicking out of the Lucha Bros’ finisher notwithstanding, and the fact that Punk is gone and off the island.


----------



## IronMan8

bdon said:


> I’m over here loving it as well, Matt Jackson kicking out of the Lucha Bros’ finisher notwithstanding, and the fact that Punk is gone and off the island.


I can't wait for the last couple of matches

The series will be praised almost unanimously by the conclusion of the final match I reckon

Shaemus / Cesaro killed the crowd by match 3 and nobody wanted to see more, but by match 6 the crowd was back and then match 7 was mega over

If last week's match 3 ends up as the lowest point of this series, we're in for a hell of a ride!


----------



## bdon

@Saintpat , I was listening to Jim’s review of MJF/Regal, and Brian mentioned that Mox had “boo boo face, I don’t want to do the job face” a few weeks ago. I have often called Mox the Yin to Omega’s Yang in AEW, because those two guys are top level talents who have not seemed to ever care about risking their reputations to lift others, fully secure in their status in the wrestling world to be able to work with lower tier guys.

This company might be broken now. Even a year and a half ago, guys were routinely doing the job for each other happily. I won’t pretend to know what caused the change, but there definitely seems to be a massive change culturally that has been evident for some time.

All of it almost makes me wonder back to those rumored quotes from Punk to TK after Empty-headed Fucking Dumb Fuck went into business for himself on the mic, where Punk reportedly said “he will NEVER do the job for Page”. We all laughed thinking it was never in the cards anyways, but…what if Page really was dumb-fucked enough to go off script prior to a match he was set to win? Would that be enough of a moment to set into action this recent AEW where no one is willing to work with each other?

If so, bad on Mox, but when TK allows the inmates to run the asylum…every man for himself. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Shaz Cena

Not sure if this was posted so forgive me. 







After hearing this it seems both sides had a misunderstanding. This proves that Tony Khan is a incompetent leader. According to Konan we might see Punk in WWE.


----------



## kingfunkel

Konnan's story seems to be the most plausible.
Would explain how and why Ace bit Omega. Also why the bite mark was placed where it was.

Think if Khan can't get the guys to do business, then Punk is wwe bound. It'll be the first major marquee signing for HHH. Possibly the only 1 out there he can make and sends out the "best for buisness" message


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

kingfunkel said:


> Konnan's story seems to be the most plausible.
> Would explain how and why Ace bit Omega. Also why the bite mark was placed where it was.
> 
> Think if Khan can't get the guys to do business, then Punk is wwe bound. It'll be the first major marquee signing for HHH. Possibly the only 1 out there he can make and sends out the "best for buisness" message


Yeah, it's like NFL team signing Antonio Brown there's certainly an upside to it IF you can manage the situation but you're also always waiting for the other shoe to drop(and it inevitably will).


----------



## bdon

Shaz Cena said:


> Not sure if this was posted so forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After hearing this it seems both sides had a misunderstanding. This proves that Tony Khan is a incompetent leader. According to Konan we might see Punk in WWE.


This is almost exactly what I said was the most likely scenario, one big misunderstanding, because you don’t go to someone’s locker with Megah intending to fight. Punk showed himself to be an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck that was hoping for a fight and jumped to the least likely, ignorant, and unprofessional conclusion possible.

But yeah. TK is no leader. He damn sure wasn’t sitting there happily agreeing with Punk. He was a scared pussy that was too afraid to shut up a growing argument between his best friends that ultimately caused a fight.


----------



## bdon

Likewise, why the fuck should any of the top AEW guys be listening to Punk for advice? They made his dream into a goddamned reality, and here he is coming into their home and trying to explain how to do things?

“Here is an idea. Sit the fuck back, be proud you have a place to fucking work, and watch US explain how to be doers and not just dreamers, you empty-headed fucking dumb fuck.”


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Shaz Cena said:


> Not sure if this was posted so forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After hearing this it seems both sides had a misunderstanding. This proves that Tony Khan is a incompetent leader. According to Konan we might see Punk in WWE.


Back in wwe, under HHH rule, will HHH put the beef aside they had to do business?


----------



## bdon

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Back in wwe, under HHH rule, will HHH put the beef aside they had to do business?


For a while. But Punk gonna Punk. And any goodwill that Hunter earns for bringing him back will be lost when Punk gets unhappy, and his goddamn fans go scorched Earth, blaming anyone and everyone for Punk’s empty-headed fucking dumb fuck emotionally unstable whims.


----------



## Irish Jet

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Back in wwe, under HHH rule, will HHH put the beef aside they had to do business?


No question HHH will do it. WWE genuinely pride themselves on that sort of shit.

The only question is if Punk agrees to swallow his pride and go back - there's certainly more incentive to do so now than ever before.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Irish Jet said:


> No question HHH will do it. WWE genuinely pride themselves on that sort of shit.
> 
> The only question is if Punk agrees to swallow his pride and go back - there's certainly more incentive to do so now than ever before.


Punk will be Punk initially acting like water under the bridge then blowing it up, like he the biggest thing in wrestling, as if the Pipe bomb still the hottest thing in wrestling, and HHH not tolerating his bs.


----------



## Irish Jet

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Punk will be Punk initially acting like water under the bridge then blowing it up, like he the biggest thing in wrestling, as if the Pipe bomb still the hottest thing in wrestling, and HHH not tolerating his bs.


Even if that were the case it doesn't matter. WWE are immune to anything that anyone can really do.

They're not a mickey mouse outfit like AEW - They actually have a solid structure being managed by professionals. Punk can definitely do some good business for them and the second they feel he isn't worth it they can move on. I doubt they'll be signing him on some massive long term contract.

They would be stupid not to enquire about a guy who was the champion last time he was seen on AEW. You seen the hype there was for Cody who was never as big in WWE as Punk and on top of that you have all the intrigue from the AEW fallout as well as his previous issues with WWE - Any program writes itself.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Irish Jet said:


> Even if that were the case it doesn't matter. WWE are immune to anything that anyone can really do.
> 
> They're not a mickey mouse outfit like AEW - They actually have a solid structure being managed by professionals. Punk can definitely do some good business for them and the second they feel he isn't worth it they can move on. I doubt they'll be signing him on some massive long term contract.
> 
> They would be stupid not to enquire about a guy who was the champion last time he was seen on AEW. You seen the hype there was for Cody who was never as big in WWE as Punk and on top of that you have all the intrigue from the AEW fallout as well as his previous issues with WWE - Any program writes itself.


I still think it a risk to invest on a injury prone, yesteryear, overhyped, egomaniac living like it still 2011 Pimpbpmb mania running wild, what does Punk bring to the table over than whining, injuries and potential lawsuits?


----------



## bdon

Irish Jet said:


> Even if that were the case it doesn't matter. WWE are immune to anything that anyone can really do.
> 
> They're not a mickey mouse outfit like AEW - They actually have a solid structure being managed by professionals. Punk can definitely do some good business for them and the second they feel he isn't worth it they can move on. I doubt they'll be signing him on some massive long term contract.
> 
> They would be stupid not to enquire about a guy who was the champion last time he was seen on AEW. You seen the hype there was for Cody who was never as big in WWE as Punk and on top of that you have all the intrigue from the AEW fallout as well as his previous issues with WWE - Any program writes itself.


He and his goddamn Stans burnt the place to the ground 8 years ago, watched the anudience get cut in half, and ruined the end of Cena’s and beginning of Roman’s eras. All because he was an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck that couldn’t accept not being the top guy.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> He and his goddamn Stans burnt the place to the ground 8 years ago, watched the anudience get cut in half, and ruined the end of Cena’s and beginning of Roman’s eras. All because he was an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck that couldn’t accept not being the top guy.


Holy shit, imagine blaming Punk and not Cena for the decline. You had the majority of the male audience chanting "Cena Sucks" for over a decade and tune out in droves.

But you did not watch, so I am sure you do not know any of this...


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Holy shit, imagine blaming Punk and not Cena for the decline. You had the majority of the male audience chanting "Cena Sucks" for over a decade and tune out in droves.
> 
> But you did not watch, so I am sure you do not know any of this...


Yes. Because Punk created a monster to represent all of the geeks’ frustrations with WWE. Push MY guy. Do MY fantasy booking! Why do THAT?

I have no doubt those audiences hated Cena and Roman. In any other time period, they’d have been universally loved, but Punk shot holes in the veil of secrecy and aired his dirty laundry like the bitch that he is, took his ball, and went home.

Punk leaving caused a rift in fans just happy to go watch a show, creating an angry fanbase that wanted to burn it all down in honor of this meth head looking piece of shit.

All If you cry about casuals, mock Roman and Cena who have the look to draw in _The Casuals_, and yet you still champion the skinny fat meth head looking Punk.

“When you say you want change, all you mean is ‘make CM Punk’ a star.”

And all of his goddamned entitled, self-important fans act the same fucking way. They don’t care about shit, other than “make MY guy a star”.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Yes. Because Punk created a monster to represent all of the geeks’ frustrations with WWE. Push MY guy. Do MY fantasy booking! Why do THAT?
> 
> I have no doubt those audiences hated Cena and Roman. In any other time period, they’d have been universally loved, but Punk shot holes in the veil of secrecy and aired his dirty laundry like the bitch that he is, took his ball, and went home.
> 
> Punk leaving caused a rift in fans just happy to go watch a show, creating an angry fanbase that wanted to burn it all down in honor of this meth head looking piece of shit.
> 
> All If you cry about casuals, mock Roman and Cena who have the look to draw in _The Casuals_, and yet you still champion the skinny fat meth head looking Punk.
> 
> “When you say you want change, all you mean is ‘make CM Punk’ a star.”
> 
> And all of his goddamned entitled, self-important fans act the same fucking way. They don’t care about shit, other than “make MY guy a star”.


You simply have no idea what you are talking about here. The vast majority of male fans were chanting "Cena Sucks" for years before the Pipebomb.

Stop trying to make everything fit your narrative and ignore anything that does not. At this point your feelings on Punk are starting to sound more like a religious creed. Black and white. All good or all bad.

Nah, ignore the guy who actually lit a fire in WWE after years of goofy Cena. But, you never watched it, so how would you know?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> You simply have no idea what you are talking about here. The vast majority of male fans were chanting "Cena Sucks" for years before the Pipebomb.
> 
> Stop trying to make everything fit your narrative and ignore anything that does not. At this point your feelings on Punk are starting to sound more like a religious creed. Black and white. All good or all bad.
> 
> Nah, ignore the guy who actually lit a fire in WWE after years of goofy Cena. But, you never watched it, so how would you know?


Why’d everyone only leave after Punk? I guess that was him drawing 5 million people?

Uh huh.

Punk basically fucking incited a goddamn riot with the fanbase that the E has been working to get rid of for years. Want to know why Bryan got over like he did? Because the geek fanbase wanted another geek to fight for against the big bad machine while still watching and shelling out money to.

Punk fans are just like him. All fucking talk. You don’t like it? Don’t watch. You want to build another company? Do it.

I didn’t like it. You’re right. And I walked away from wrestling for 2 decades, because I be damned if Vince would get my money. Sorry that you kept stocking his bank account.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Why’d everyone only leave after Punk? I guess that was him drawing 5 million people?
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> Punk basically fucking incited a goddamn riot with the fanbase that the E has been working to get rid of for years. Want to know why Bryan got over like he did? Because the geek fanbase wanted another geek to fight for against the big bad machine while still watching and shelling out money to.
> 
> Punk fans are just like him. All fucking talk. You don’t like it? Don’t watch. You want to build another company? Do it.
> 
> I didn’t like it. You’re right. And I walked away from wrestling for 2 decades, because I be damned if Vince would get my money. Sorry that you kept stocking his bank account.


Because you were not watching, you are not aware at how piss poor the actual booking was after that angle. Punk quickly became just another guy after he "quit the company" for a whole week just to quickly come back and it was back to boring business as usual. Sound familiar?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Because you were not watching, you are not aware at how piss poor the actual booking was after that angle. Punk quickly became just another guy after he "quit the company" for a whole week just to quickly come back and it was back to boring business as usual. Sound familiar?


Yeah. Sounds like Punk riling up the fans to burn the place down when he got unhappy.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Yeah. Sounds like Punk riling up the fans to burn the place down when he got unhappy.


No, it sounds like them doing one hot angle with someone that actually made a difference to the audience and then quickly went back to the cookie cutter Cena and HHH show.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> No, it sounds like them doing one hot angle with someone that actually made a difference to the audience and then quickly went back to the cookie cutter Cena and HHH show.


So, it is your assertion that Punk should have been the face of the company and not Cena? Since all we care about is _The Casuals_ why is Cena the one with a place in Hollywood, and Punk was forced to come back to wrestling to earn a paycheck?

Let me guess? Vince McMahon and the Bucks were holding him back.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> So, it is your assertion that Punk should have been the face of the company and not Cena? Since all we care about is _The Casuals_ why is Cena the one with a place in Hollywood, and Punk was forced to come back to wrestling to earn a paycheck?
> 
> Let me guess? Vince McMahon and the Bucks were holding him back.


Oh yay, back to that black and white argument.

I am not saying Punk should have been THE face of the company. What I am saying is LOLCENA wins, the poor booking, and the not following up well on the one hot angle they managed to get in a long time caused more people to give up on them.

Sounds familiar.


----------



## kingfunkel

Getting Stan vibes atm

Dear Punk, I wrote you but you still ain't callin'
I left my cell, my pager, and my home phone at the bottom
I sent two letters back in autumn, you must not've got 'em
There probably was a problem at the post office or somethin'
Sometimes I scribble addresses too sloppy when I jot 'em
But anyways, fuck it, what's been up, man? How's Larry?


----------



## Boldgerg

Bdon has fully shifted his Cody obsession over to Punk.


----------



## Saintpat

I think we should update the thread title. Kenny’s bite mark has healed by now.


----------



## bdon

Boldgerg said:


> Bdon has fully shifted his Cody obsession over to Punk.


Cody issues were about the bookings. Punk and Dax? I actually enjoy their work. They’re just real fucking self-important assholes off camera, and I can’t stand that shit. 1985 Hulk Hogan was a real draw, but it still required every one else in that locker room staring back at him to make those
shows work enough for his stardom to bring in the cash.

Punk and Dax could learn a lesson in humility and self-awareness. Their Bret Hart tribute acts got them far, but whatever goofy shit the Bucks did got them just as far. Respect their hustle, more importantly, respect the fact they ACTUALLY built a place for the both of you to turn for jobs when Vince and Hunter took your smiles.


----------



## Econoline

bdon said:


> Cody issues were about the bookings. Punk and Dax? I actually enjoy their work. They’re just real fucking self-important assholes off camera, and I can’t stand that shit. 1985 Hulk Hogan was a real draw, but it still required every one else in that locker room staring back at him to make those
> shows work enough for his stardom to bring in the cash.
> 
> Punk and Dax could learn a lesson in humility and self-awareness. Their Bret Hart tribute acts got them far, but whatever goofy shit the Bucks did got them just as far. Respect their hustle, more importantly, respect the fact they ACTUALLY built a place for the both of you to turn for jobs when Vince and Hunter took your smiles.


AEW would have existed without the Bucks, Tony would have just started the company with other wrestlers. Granted, the company wouldn’t be called All Elite though I believe that will be an albatross around the neck when Tony finally grows some balls and gets rid of the childish EVPs and their fans will claim the company can’t exist without them


----------



## bdon

Econoline said:


> AEW would have existed without the Bucks, Tony would have just started the company with other wrestlers. Granted, the company wouldn’t be called All Elite though I believe that will be an albatross around the neck when Tony finally grows some balls and gets rid of the childish EVPs and their fans will claim the company can’t exist without them


World’s Best Wrestling like TK wanted to call it would have went real far without the Elite and Cody. 🙄

Jericho doesn’t sign without The Elite. Mox doesn’t sign without the Elite. All of y’alls hero, Punk, would have never returned, because “World’s Best Wrestling” would have taken a lot longer to find its legs.

Respect the hustle. Some people talk about starting a revolution. Others actually do it.


----------



## Nothing Finer

kingfunkel said:


> Getting Stan vibes atm
> 
> Dear Punk, I wrote you but you still ain't callin'
> I left my cell, my pager, and my home phone at the bottom
> I sent two letters back in autumn, you must not've got 'em
> There probably was a problem at the post office or somethin'
> Sometimes I scribble addresses too sloppy when I jot 'em
> But anyways, fuck it, what's been up, man? How's Larry?


Dear Mr. I'm Too Good To Job to Adam Page,
I haven't seen you now for over 90 days,
It's been three months and still nothing, the Bucks deserved it?
I know they went in with Megah, everything they did was perfect
So this is the message I'm sending, I hope you read it
I'm saying empty headed dumb fuck on the forum, believe it

Hey Punk, I read what Meltzer said,
Admit your dog is fine

You know that song by Living Color, "Cult of Personality"?
About these guys who built a following?
But they lied, and laughed at what people were swallowing,
That's kind of how this is, you made me love when you wrestle,
But then Ace blew it up chewing Omega's blood vessel

OK, time to go, we're watching best of sevens now,
Oh shit, I forgot, all the ratings and the sales are down


----------



## bdon

Nothing Finer said:


> Dear Mr. I'm Too Good To Job to Adam Page,
> I haven't seen you now for over 90 days,
> It's been three months and still nothing, the Bucks deserved it?
> I know they went in with Megah, everything they did was perfect
> So this is the message I'm sending, I hope you read it
> I'm saying empty headed dumb fuck on the forum, believe it
> 
> Hey Punk, I read what Meltzer said,
> Admit your dog is fine
> 
> You know that song by Living Color, "Cult of Personality"?
> About these guys who built a following?
> But they lied, and laughed at what people were swallowing,
> That's kind of how this is, you made me love when you wrestle,
> But then Ace blew it up chewing Omega's blood vessel
> 
> OK, time to go, we're watching best of sevens now,
> Oh shit, I forgot, all the ratings and the sales are down


This was inspired. Kudos. Haha


----------



## Econoline

bdon said:


> World’s Best Wrestling like TK wanted to call it would have went real far without the Elite and Cody. 🙄
> 
> Jericho doesn’t sign without The Elite. Mox doesn’t sign without the Elite. All of y’alls hero, Punk, would have never returned, because “World’s Best Wrestling” would have taken a lot longer to find its legs.
> 
> Respect the hustle. Some people talk about starting a revolution. Others actually do it.


tbf 3 years in and the Elite and Jericho aren’t exactly the highlights of the show. Jericho is in a faction with about 7 others and does nothing to raise their stock.
The Bucks have their own ref, announcer, dirt sheet writer, stooges and all of their friends to wrestle and still people aren’t buying the hype. The only entertaining thing about watching their matches is to see how many finishers Matt has decided he is going to kick out of this week and Nick’s repeated pointless attempts at covering up his bald spot


----------



## IronMan8

Nothing Finer said:


> Dear Mr. I'm Too Good To Job to Adam Page,
> I haven't seen you now for over 90 days,
> It's been three months and still nothing, the Bucks deserved it?
> I know they went in with Megah, everything they did was perfect
> So this is the message I'm sending, I hope you read it
> I'm saying empty headed dumb fuck on the forum, believe it
> 
> Hey Punk, I read what Meltzer said,
> Admit your dog is fine
> 
> You know that song by Living Color, "Cult of Personality"?
> About these guys who built a following?
> But they lied, and laughed at what people were swallowing,
> That's kind of how this is, you made me love when you wrestle,
> But then Ace blew it up chewing Omega's blood vessel
> 
> OK, time to go, we're watching best of sevens now,
> Oh shit, I forgot, all the ratings and the sales are down


This takes talent


----------



## Shaz Cena

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Back in wwe, under HHH rule, will HHH put the beef aside they had to do business?


I think HHH will put the beef aside. As for how things will go over there with Punk at helm will be interesting. Right now the WWE locker room seems united as ever. Punk going there could rile some people up I guess. However after looking at the situation as a whole I don't think Punk would have reacted the way he did had rumors of his with a dude he befriended were not spread. If WWE is wise they will learn from Tony Khan's mistake by using the years Punk has left wisely. Who knows maybe Punk will get his Wrestlemania main event like he wanted?


----------



## shandcraig

You g


bdon said:


> Likewise, why the fuck should any of the top AEW guys be listening to Punk for advice? They made his dream into a goddamned reality, and here he is coming into their home and trying to explain how to do things?
> 
> “Here is an idea. Sit the fuck back, be proud you have a place to fucking work, and watch US explain how to be doers and not just dreamers, you empty-headed fucking dumb fuck.”



More importantly you can sure bet punk didn't listen to anyone wanting to give him advice. Because they sure would have tried to make a man out of him and not run away like a bu
Bitch gor 7 years. Expecting to give advice when you really only blew up from 1 big story is laughable. If someone wants to ask questions, wonderful, if not that ain't your problem. And yet punks delusional fans still think it's ok when he does bad but not when others do it. He's been cancer from the start of his career. I've said it before and I'll say it again,this dude will not be remembered in 20 years like proper legends.


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> Bdon has fully shifted his Cody obsession over to Punk.


Sometimes you gotta tell people a thousand different ways until they wake the fuck up.


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599839428788498432


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599839428788498432


The PPVs popped initially, but by the time he left, they were only 4k more buys than Moxley vs Omega. The original All-Out with him was a massive success. But the PPV numbers slowly began falling back to the mean. Moxley vs Punk, the biggest PPV they could have done, and it barely outdraws Omega vs Moxley 3.

Punk is a draw, but to pretend he is a much larger draw than Mox, MJF, or the Elite is just crazy. Other than the initial excitement of him being back…the company drew what the company typically drew. And as per usual, when Punk left, the company was in shambles with a rabid Punk fanbase that feels cheated and is determined to burn everything down because he has to act like a petulant fucking child.


----------



## Fearless Viper

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/zdyy47


----------



## babyeatermax

We all saw the empty buildings and low ratings under Punk. Calling him a draw is laughable. Draws don't struggle to sell tickets.


----------



## bdon

babyeatermax said:


> We all saw the empty buildings and low ratings under Punk. Calling him a draw is laughable. Draws don't struggle to sell tickets.


He’s a draw, but he and Mox didn’t sell more tickets, despite being cheaper and in a larger arena, than even Page vs Moxley. Dynamite episodes with Punk as the lead story were up only 18k viewers per week. PPVs started sky high with his initial return, and by the time he left at All Out 2022, they were just 4k buys above Moxley vs Omega a year and a half prior.

He is no doubt a draw, but only in the sense that Moxley, Jericho, or The Elite are draws.


----------



## Saintpat

The one thing I think we can all agree upon is that Ace Steel has served his time and that he should be brought back.

Well, that and that Larry’s a good boy.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Moxley vs.Omega was also an almost never-before-seen gimmick for fans of American wrestling. IIRC, the BWEDM Barbed Wire Exploding Deathmatch) also had about a week of hype prior to Revolution 2021. Thankfully the botched ending was technically after the finish and the buy rates WENT UP for the PPVs that followed. 

Then again I have heard on this forum that we shouldn’t trust the numbers provided. Despite the WON being the source for buy rate info for the last thirtysomething years for EVERYONE we can’t value TK’s existence for any reason. 

Anything that points towards competence or even success for AEW, and TK in particular, is a lie. He has also somehow been paying off the wrestling media to get positive press coverage for himself and AEW. If that were true it is likely ALL large promotions do the same. The reach of the WON, Pro Wrestling Torch and online news isn’t significant enough to spend money on corrupting. 

It would matter more if the smaller companies DID pay for press. Meltzer loved him some Dragon Gate and ROH in the mid 2000s. Even TNA PPVs would benefit from paying for positive wrestling news. Any Mexican or Japanese promotions available on PPV would also benefit statistically from paying for positive press. Odds are if AEW does it they are just the latest wrestling company to get onboard with the concept. 

Odds are seriously more likely that a million or so fans want pro wrestling besides WWE on American television. They were cultivated over the last twenty years of the American Indy wrestling surge. This isn’t a new audience. AEW is hardly doing anything new when it comes to their wrestling and presentation. Lapsed or WWE fans have ignored the trends of all the other wrestling companies on Earth during that time. 

Long story short - the fanbase existed before CM Punk even mattered statistically. People have had split opinions about Punk since he started gaining notoriety in 2001-2003. He has had the same reputation for nearly his entire career. 

The only thing that has really changed about Punk is his female companionship. Back then he was known as someone who ran very hot and cold with even fans of Indy wrestling. He had the same divisive personality online with nearly ALL of the same criticism he currently receives in 2022…but with half a Royal Rumble worth of resentment over his dating habits prior to April Mendes.


----------



## bdon

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Moxley vs.Omega was also an almost never-before-seen gimmick for fans of American wrestling. IIRC, the BWEDM Barbed Wire Exploding Deathmatch) also had about a week of hype prior to Revolution 2021. Thankfully the botched ending was technically after the finish and the buy rates WENT UP for the PPVs that followed.
> 
> …


I know you’re not trying to make excuses for why Punk vs Moxley for the world title, “the biggest match AEW can do”, failed to massively outsell Omega and Mox III. I KNOW you’re not doing that.

Punk just is not some massive, needle-moving star.


----------



## HugoCortez

The Elite is a nebulous name to use for comparing drawing ability because you are referring to five wrestlers that you are comparing to a single wrestler. CM Punk is definitely a bigger draw than The Young Bucks, Cody Rhodes and Adam Page. As for Kenny Omega, you guys are overrating his drawing ability across the promotions he has worked for. His real drawing peak is in DDT where he was teaming up with the proven DDT draw Ibushi. Outside of that, he has worse numbers at the big New Japan Pro Wrestling events than Tetsuya Naito and the supposed non draw Shinsuke Nakamura, with his wrestlekingdom main event with Okada actually doing the worst attendance numbers out of all of the wrestlekingdoms of the decade. He is the best live attendance draw in AEW after CM Punk but you are talking as if he were some god while telling people to stop overrating CM Punk, which is ironic.


----------



## HugoCortez

I also think that some fans, not all of them but certainly a portion of them, cannot stand CM Punk because he is very vocal about his left wing views without even trying to be diplomatic about it, actually the opposite.

There is also a small jealousy by some wrestlers like Booker T who lament having had to eat so much shit just to be rewarded with scraps later on while CM Punk has never hesitated to bitch every single time that he has had to play ball and, on top of that, his star power has only grown as a result of that "karening". The political side must have also contributed to the animosity behind the scenes, no matter what they say, because if some fans, who actually have the advantage of having enough distance between them and CM Punk to separate the artist from the person still can't do it despite that, then somebody who actually has to work and interact with him on a daily basis is not going to have an easy time shrugging that off


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

bdon said:


> I know you’re not trying to make excuses for why Punk vs Moxley for the world title, “the biggest match AEW can do”, failed to massively outsell Omega and Mox III. I KNOW you’re not doing that.
> 
> Punk just is not some massive, needle-moving star.


Well, that looks mostly right. I wouldn’t say that Punk is a massive draw.

I was saying that the Omega/Moxley Revolution match drew well with a big gimmick. It was ANOTHER last second PPV build. Punk wasn’t a large improvement over that with seven years of clamouring for his return. Since they are likely Punk fans they would follow him to whichever non-WWE promotions he signed with. He used to be a fine third option. He could even be THE GUY. He can EVEN be seen as an eventual equal…

CM Punk made everything so personal at times. His frustration in WWE should really have been reduced to a beef with the system. Systems change though. Punk could even help with those changes…but he always puts a human face and name to his problems.

In 2023 I would really worry his next match back will also involve his NEXT serious injury. He used to admit it himself that he wasn’t a great athlete. His assets to pro wrestling revolve around his mind and his big fucking mouth. The Valentine promo in the MJF feud was so much MORE than 99% of all the other 2022 promos in AEW or anywhere else that holds them there fake fights we all live so darn very much.

Punk definitely brought SOMETHING to AEW few others in all of wrestling could in 2021-2022. Maybe if what he said at the scrum to TK was behind closed doors he may have actually been understood better and they could deal with his concerns from there. He didn’t. Now they probably can’t address anything since he left and everyone besides Ace Steel stayed. If Punk was actually “trying to run a company here” they should have sorted out his claims and dealt with what needed to be dealt with.

My original point was mainly sticking up for Moxley vs Omega at Revolution.

Two of the top stars in a unique match with stakes was competitive or with the biggest free agent signing since Brock returned from UFC.

Punk should seriously be seen as extremely damaged goods on a couple of levels. He is too injury prone to justify a top spot for him in 2023. The likes of Moxley, Omega, Danielson and others are worth doubling down on a investing in. Punk disrupting rosters with trivial matters could be his biggest negative. His All Out rant was completely unnecessary and irrelevant to AEW’s show up to that point in time.

They could still fix things. That is coming from a measured and clear thinking pro wrestling fan though. Punk blew up his career and future immediate main event plans for AEW.

Having said that I would definitely bring Punk back if possible. I’m just keeping the AEW World Title off of him. The Omega, Moxley, MJF, Jericho, Danielson and even the mofo Hangman AEW World Title scene is fine without CM Punk screwing everything up with either his mounting injuries or his petty vindictive tantrums.

Also, definitely do another exploding barbed wire match. An MJF win vs Omega, Moxley, Jericho and even Hangman would probably make MJF a bigger star in the process. Defeating Punk in that particular gimmick match might just do the best job, fortunately or unfortunately.


----------



## bdon

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Well, that looks mostly right. I wouldn’t say that Punk is a massive draw.
> 
> I was saying that the Omega/Moxley Revolution match drew well with a big gimmick. It was ANOTHER last second PPV build. Punk wasn’t a large improvement over that with seven years of clamouring for his return. Since they are likely Punk fans they would follow him to whichever non-WWE promotions he signed with. He used to be a fine third option. He could even be THE GUY. He can EVEN be seen as an eventual equal…
> 
> CM Punk made everything so personal at times. His frustration in WWE should really have been reduced to a beef with the system. Systems change though. Punk could even help with those changes…but he always puts a human face and name to his problems.
> 
> In 2023 I would really worry his next match back will also involve his NEXT serious injury. He used to admit it himself that he wasn’t a great athlete. His assets to pro wrestling revolve around his mind and his big fucking mouth. The Valentine promo in the MJF feud was so much MORE than 99% of all the other 2022 promos in AEW or anywhere else that holds them there fake fights we all live so darn very much.
> 
> Punk definitely brought SOMETHING to AEW few others in all of wrestling could in 2021-2022. Maybe if what he said at the scrum to TK was behind closed doors he may have actually been understood better and they could deal with his concerns from there. He didn’t. Now they probably can’t address anything since he left and everyone besides Ace Steel stayed. If Punk was actually “trying to run a company here” they should have sorted out his claims and dealt with what needed to be dealt with.
> 
> My original point was mainly sticking up for Moxley vs Omega at Revolution.
> 
> Two of the top stars in a unique match with stakes was competitive or with the biggest free agent signing since Brock returned from UFC.
> 
> Punk should seriously be seen as extremely damaged goods on a couple of levels. He is too injury prone to justify a top spot for him in 2023. The likes of Moxley, Omega, Danielson and others are worth doubling down on a investing in. Punk disrupting rosters with trivial matters could be his biggest negative. His All Out rant was completely unnecessary and irrelevant to AEW’s show up to that point in time.
> 
> They could still fix things. That is coming from a measured and clear thinking pro wrestling fan though. Punk blew up his career and future immediate main event plans for AEW.
> 
> Having said that I would definitely bring Punk back if possible. I’m just keeping the AEW World Title off of him. The Omega, Moxley, MJF, Jericho, Danielson and even the mofo Hangman AEW World Title scene is fine without CM Punk screwing everything up with either his mounting injuries or his petty vindictive tantrums.
> 
> Also, definitely do another exploding barbed wire match. An MJF win vs Omega, Moxley, Jericho and even Hangman would probably make MJF a bigger star in the process. Defeating Punk in that particular gimmick match might just do the best job, fortunately or unfortunately.


Gotcha. Sounded like you were trying to make excuses for Punk’s final PPV main event just barely beating Mox and Omega in terms of buyrate.

If Punk returns, cool, but he needs to be on a tight leash: first fucking time he shows any anger or displeasure, he’s out.


----------



## HugoCortez

This guy talking about how CM Punk doesn't draw more than Kenny omega because he only "barely" drew more than him in this match at this event compared to the other match at this other event reminds me of this gif:










'he doesn't draw double or triple as the other top act on the company' who the fuck cares? If he draws more because of two relatives in his household, the still draws more. Again, I find it weird of you guys to zero in on this specific detail as an argument for why he is overrated all the while championing Kenny Omega for relative accomplishments as if he were hot and coming rookie who only needs a bit more exposure and booking to reach bigger levels of fame. You can't tell people to stop overrating someone and then proceeed to overrated another person in the same discussion.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I know you’re not trying to make excuses for why Punk vs Moxley for the world title, “the biggest match AEW can do”, failed to massively outsell Omega and Mox III. I KNOW you’re not doing that.
> 
> Punk just is not some massive, needle-moving star.


I mean it was not like they gave it away for free and as a squash match the week before completely killing the anticipation. oh wait.


----------



## bdon

HugoCortez said:


> This guy talking about how CM Punk doesn't draw more than Kenny omega because he only "barely" drew more than him in this match at this event compared to the other match at this other event reminds me of this gif:
> 
> View attachment 141173
> 
> 
> 'he doesn't draw double or triple as the other top act on the company' who the fuck cares? If he draws more because of two relatives in his household, the still draws more. Again, I find it weird of you guys to zero in on this specific detail as an argument for why he is overrated all the while championing Kenny Omega for relative accomplishments as if he were hot and coming rookie who only needs a bit more exposure and booking to reach bigger levels of fame. You can't tell people to stop overrating someone and then proceeed to overrated another person in the same discussion.


But no one in here argues that Omega is some massive. Not even I, and that’s the point. Anyone trying to argue Punk is some big time drawing, needle mover, or “a big time star” needs to reconsider how they rank Omega/Elite, Moxley, etc. Punk is a draw, but barely a bigger one than what the Punk Stans are claiming to be the clown crew that holds the company back.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> I mean it was not like they gave it away for free and as a squash match the week before completely killing the anticipation. oh wait.


Oh look! More excuses for the fallen hero.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Oh look! More excuses for the fallen hero.


This is becoming comical. So, if they gave away Sting vs Hogan a week before Starrcade 1997 and Hogan squashed Sting clean in two minutes, do you think that would have affected the buyrate?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> This is becoming comical. So, if they gave away Sting vs Hogan a week before Starrcade 1997 and Hogan squashed Sting clean in two minutes, do you think that would have affected the buyrate?


What’s the excuse for all of the other PPVs that were slowly falling back to the mean? The Bucks do that one, too?

Excuses and assholes, bub. Everyone has one, and everyone thinks theirs smell the best.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> What’s the excuse for all of the other PPVs that were slowly falling back to the mean? The Bucks do that one, too?
> 
> Excuses and assholes, bub. Everyone has one, and everyone thinks theirs smell the best.


Shitty booking.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Shitty booking.


Punk Stans always got their excuses for why Punk isn’t a bigger star.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Brian Last says the Elite have developed a reputation in the locker room that they’re driving away viewers.


----------



## bdon

Serpico Jones said:


> Brian Last says the Elite have developed the reputation in the locker room that they’re driving away viewers.


Brian Last also said Omega was probably not returning to the States, implying that he was on the run from the law.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

bdon said:


> Brian Last also said Omega was probably not returning to the States, implying that he was on the run from the law.


It is no stretch to see his host rub off on him. Cornette all but said that Kenny Omega is some kind of groomer and sex offender. That was maybe a year ago when I decided the good outweighs the bad and stopped listening to him completely. 

I enjoy and even appreciate the old stories and wrestling wisdom he would gleefully share every week. He even sounds like a different person than the crazy curmudgeon who gets viscerally upset watching stuff he doesn’t care for. Corny says such overblown lies about wrestlers that he has personal grudges against…from more than a decade or more in the past.

My only hope that he is even more of a carny mofo than he is outwardly known to portray. If it is just a gimmick through and through he is as talented a worker as they come. If it’s not a gimmick then he really might have issues or problems he should seek help to overcome.


----------



## Saintpat

Ultimo Duggan said:


> It is no stretch to see his host rub off on him. Cornette all but said that Kenny Omega is some kind of groomer and sex offender. That was maybe a year ago when I decided the good outweighs the bad and stopped listening to him completely.
> 
> I enjoy and even appreciate the old stories and wrestling wisdom he would gleefully share every week. He even sounds like a different person than the crazy curmudgeon who gets viscerally upset watching stuff he doesn’t care for. Corny says such overblown lies about wrestlers that he has personal grudges against…from more than a decade or more in the past.
> 
> My only hope that he is even more of a carny mofo than he is outwardly known to portray. If it is just a gimmick through and through he is as talented a worker as they come. If it’s not a gimmick then he really might have issues or problems he should seek help to overcome.


The only Cornette I have listened to (by deliberate choice) is his stuff on history — literally relating stories from behind the scenes at different promotions where he was actually there. 

In that capacity he’s entertaining and a fountain of knowledge. I don’t care to listen to anything he has to say about current AEW or WWE or his opinions about anything going on these days.


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601206039109865473
Seems like those 'ideas' were 'bring them in so they can all lose to me'.


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601206039109865473
> Seems like those 'ideas' were 'bring them in so they can all lose to me'.


Everyone knows I fucking hate Adam Cole within the context of AEW. He is just way too small, weak, slow, and overall unathletic to be taken serious even in scripted fights against AEW wrestlers - all of whom are on the smaller side anyways.

But with the ROH story Jericho is telling, I think a returning Adam Cole would be a great choice to dethrone Jericho. Resets his stock and lets him go work the ROH brand where he is historically big time.


----------



## kingfunkel

I'm not sure if I'm being worked or not. The only thing that makes it look like a shoot is the security guard running in, suggests it isn't a work. Yet everything else points to a work. Either he's a gimmick security guy or they've turned the fight into a work. 

Maybe it was all planned when Omega said:
"We’re not a tribute act. We’re not a parody. We’re not selfish, and we’re not in this for selfish means and for selfish gains" - was he shooting or was he working


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> I'm not sure if I'm being worked or not. The only thing that makes it look like a shoot is the security guard running in, suggests it isn't a work. Yet everything else points to a work. Either he's a gimmick security guy or they've turned the fight into a work.
> 
> Maybe it was all planned when Omega said:
> "We’re not a tribute act. We’re not a parody. We’re not selfish, and we’re not in this for selfish means and for selfish gains" - was he shooting or was he working


It all smells like a fucking great work. I even mentioned something before about how an “AEW Illuminati” of the top 6-8 guys could, in theory, sit down and craft a work that only they’d be privy to. Punk, MJF, FTR, Elite, and would explain a lot of the things that have occurred this year, ESPECIALLY after TK was going around asking Meltzer his thoughts on worked shoots.

Kenny, himself, returned to AEW talking about how wrestling was missing the human, realistic stories, and immediately delivered one with Ospreay that felt like legit bad blood. And that one was developed just through social media rumblings back and forth.


----------



## shandcraig

Did I mention how much its going go make me cum when punk returns. Revolutionary storyline guys, never been done. 30 years from now still jerking off over it. 

Low expectation nerds


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> It all smells like a fucking great work. I even mentioned something before about how an “AEW Illuminati” of the top 6-8 guys could, in theory, sit down and craft a work that only they’d be privy to. Punk, MJF, FTR, Elite, and would explain a lot of the things that have occurred this year, ESPECIALLY after TK was going around asking Meltzer his thoughts on worked shoots.
> 
> Kenny, himself, returned to AEW talking about how wrestling was missing the human, realistic stories, and immediately delivered one with Ospreay that felt like legit bad blood. And that one was developed just through social media rumblings back and forth.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is nothing great about this being a work. It will be average and people will still bust a nut. No one will talk about this shit in 20 years. People will still be talking about the 90s and 80s. Not some cry baby try hard 2022 story about an angry crackhead


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> Everyone knows I fucking hate Adam Cole within the context of AEW. He is just way too small, weak, slow, and overall unathletic to be taken serious even in scripted fights against AEW wrestlers - all of whom are on the smaller side anyways.
> 
> But with the ROH story Jericho is telling, I think a returning Adam Cole would be a great choice to dethrone Jericho. Resets his stock and lets him go work the ROH brand where he is historically big time.


And yet marks mark out over a hand raise and boom


----------



## bdon

shandcraig said:


> And yet marks mark out over a hand raise and boom


Cole really fucking sucks, which is why he makes for a great champion for the shitty brand that I have no desire to watch. Lol


----------



## bdon

Listening to Cornette mention how Jericho was somehow undermining Punk the entire time. Now granted, I said it was likely Jericho behind all of this, but let me ask those of you that sympathize with Punk: why is it wrong for the Elite or Jericho to be in Tony’s ear positioning themselves for power, but everyone is mum to how chummy Punk and FTR were getting with Tony in an effort to make THEIR power plays?

@Saintpat or @One Shed , I trust y’all to be as honest about this question as anyone. I don’t understand it and am genuinely trying to wrap my head around this…


----------



## hybrid92_

AEW needs cm punk not the elite. the ratings prove it.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Listening to Cornette mention how Jericho was somehow undermining Punk the entire time. Now granted, I said it was likely Jericho behind all of this, but let me ask those of you that sympathize with Punk: why is it wrong for the Elite or Jericho to be in Tony’s ear positioning themselves for power, but everyone is mum to how chummy Punk and FTR were getting with Tony in an effort to make THEIR power plays?
> 
> @Saintpat or @One Shed , I trust y’all to be as honest about this question as anyone. I don’t understand it and am genuinely trying to wrap my head around this…


I don’t listen to Cornette (I have before but pretty much just his history stuff telling stories about what was going on behind the scenes at various places he has been; not his critiques of current product) so I have nothing to say about that.

And I don’t have enough information to really know what went on or didn’t go on here.

I’ll give you some general thoughts, though:

1) It’s not wrong to talk to the boss. It’s not wrong to say ‘I have an idea for an angle’ or ‘I have an idea how to make this angle I’m in better.’ It’s not wrong to go to the boss and say ‘there’s a problem between me and so-and-so backstage and I’d like to figure out how to best resolve it’ or ‘there’s a problem going on (even if it’s been other people) and you need to be aware of it.’ None of that to me is a ‘power play’ or anything out of line.

I don’t think it’s wrong to say ‘hey I’d like to be utilized better or pushed up the card and here’s why and how I think we could do it that would work,’ or ‘I’m really not satisfied with how I’m being used and I’d like you to understand how I feel and see if there’s a better way that would make us both happy and be good for the company.’

Anyone in any work setting should be able to have conversations with their bosses like that. Doesn’t mean that all of those gripes/ideas will always be founded in reality — I’m a middle manager and if someone came to me and said, in effect (without doxxing myself) ‘I’d like to be moved up to the top of the ladder above these other people’ and I didn’t think they were ready for that or suited to that (and to some degree I’ve dealt with things like this), I’d say ‘this is where I think you’re at and these are the things I want to see you do before you move to a bigger role … when I see these things, I’ll know you’re ready for the next step.’

2) All of the above is completely different from what you stated (or what you stated that Cornette stated), which is actively undermining another employee — if it’s true that Jericho was in Tony’s ear trying to get another talent (Punk in this case) taken down a notch and out of the top position, to me that’s out of line and if the boss has a spine (in this case, Tony doesn’t) he’d tell Jericho that it’s not his place to try to take Punk (or anyone else) down and that it isn’t acceptable for him to undermine other talent. If he has ideas for himself and others and how they can be booked to the benefit of the company, Tony should be receptive; if it takes the form of ‘that guy shouldn’t be in the top spot’ then no.

EDIT: To add, it’s also not right or acceptable to try to poison the locker room by talking down about someone or turn others against them if it doesn’t involve management.

I don’t know if that answers your questions or not.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Listening to Cornette mention how Jericho was somehow undermining Punk the entire time. Now granted, I said it was likely Jericho behind all of this, but let me ask those of you that sympathize with Punk: why is it wrong for the Elite or Jericho to be in Tony’s ear positioning themselves for power, but everyone is mum to how chummy Punk and FTR were getting with Tony in an effort to make THEIR power plays?
> 
> @Saintpat or @One Shed , I trust y’all to be as honest about this question as anyone. I don’t understand it and am genuinely trying to wrap my head around this…


Nothing is inherently wrong with Jericho playing politics to get power. The main issue I have with it is that his ideas are mostly bad. Same with the Hardlys.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I don’t listen to Cornette (I have before but pretty much just his history stuff telling stories about what was going on behind the scenes at various places he has been; not his critiques of current product) so I have nothing to say about that.
> 
> And I don’t have enough information to really know what went on or didn’t go on here.
> 
> I’ll give you some general thoughts, though:
> 
> 1) It’s not wrong to talk to the boss. It’s not wrong to say ‘I have an idea for an angle’ or ‘I have an idea how to make this angle I’m in better.’ It’s not wrong to go to the boss and say ‘there’s a problem between me and so-and-so backstage and I’d like to figure out how to best resolve it’ or ‘there’s a problem going on (even if it’s been other people) and you need to be aware of it.’ None of that to me is a ‘power play’ or anything out of line.
> 
> I don’t think it’s wrong to say ‘hey I’d like to be utilized better or pushed up the card and here’s why and how I think we could do it that would work,’ or ‘I’m really not satisfied with how I’m being used and I’d like you to understand how I feel and see if there’s a better way that would make us both happy and be good for the company.’
> 
> Anyone in any work setting should be able to have conversations with their bosses like that. Doesn’t mean that all of those gripes/ideas will always be founded in reality — I’m a middle manager and if someone came to me and said, in effect (without doxxing myself) ‘I’d like to be moved up to the top of the ladder above these other people’ and I didn’t think they were ready for that or suited to that (and to some degree I’ve dealt with things like this), I’d say ‘this is where I think you’re at and these are the things I want to see you do before you move to a bigger role … when I see these things, I’ll know you’re ready for the next step.’
> 
> 2) All of the above is completely different from what you stated (or what you stated that Cornette stated), which is actively undermining another employee — if it’s true that Jericho was in Tony’s ear trying to get another talent (Punk in this case) taken down a notch and out of the top position, to me that’s out of line and if the boss has a spine (in this case, Tony doesn’t) he’d tell Jericho that it’s not his place to try to take Punk (or anyone else) down and that it isn’t acceptable for him to undermine other talent. If he has ideas for himself and others and how they can be booked to the benefit of the company, Tony should be receptive; if it takes the form of ‘that guy shouldn’t be in the top spot’ then no.
> 
> EDIT: To add, it’s also not right or acceptable to try to poison the locker room by talking down about someone or turn others against them if it doesn’t involve management.
> 
> I don’t know if that answers your questions or not.


Nah, I agree with that, but it doesn’t address how Punk and FTR came in and began positioning for a backstage power play.

For instance, I 100% believe that it was Jericho who floated the story of Punk getting Colt sent to ROH. 100% believe that.

But also true, we have stories of Punk undermining Page’s title reign by being in TK‘a ear saying “he’s NOT the guy”. Obviously “stories” are just that, no way of telling what is true or untrue, but I know for a fact that every time I listened to Punk discuss who HE wanted to work with and who HE thought were top guys, he specifically avoided Adam Page’s name and even went as far as to name Adam Cole in the middle of a feud that saw him clearly being outshined by Page.

Just seems like you had a company where everyone was cool with working together towards a similar goal (and even accepting of the many styles and paths they each had to get there) until Punk came along, then everyone began positioning themselves backstage for power. Punk and FTR included. 


One Shed said:


> Nothing is inherently wrong with Jericho playing politics to get power. The main issue I have with it is that his ideas are mostly bad. Same with the Hardlys.


Appreciate the honesty. This is what I hear every time I see these back and forth complaints. “I just don’t like such and such…”

I like Punk’s work, but the evidence, TO ME at least, paints the image of self-absorbed, “it’s all about me” wrestler that harkens too many thoughts of Hogan. It was the same reason I couldn’t stand Cody.

I really, really fucking hate Hogan, but at least with Hogan, you do kinda have to bow to some of his whims due to the money that he brings a company. Punk is a draw, but he is marginally a bigger draw than other top guys in AEW.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Nah, I agree with that, but it doesn’t address how Punk and FTR came in and began positioning for a backstage power play.
> 
> For instance, I 100% believe that it was Jericho who floated the story of Punk getting Colt sent to ROH. 100% believe that.
> 
> But also true, we have stories of Punk undermining Page’s title reign by being in TK‘a ear saying “he’s NOT the guy”. Obviously “stories” are just that, no way of telling what is true or untrue, but I know for a fact that every time I listened to Punk discuss who HE wanted to work with and who HE thought were top guys, he specifically avoided Adam Page’s name and even went as far as to name Adam Cole in the middle of a feud that saw him clearly being outshined by Page.
> 
> Just seems like you had a company where everyone was cool with working together towards a similar goal (and even accepting of the many styles and paths they each had to get there) until Punk came along, then everyone began positioning themselves backstage for power. Punk and FTR included.
> 
> 
> Appreciate the honesty. This is what I hear every time I see these back and forth complaints. “I just don’t like such and such…”
> 
> I like Punk’s work, but the evidence, TO ME at least, paints the image of self-absorbed, “it’s all about me” wrestler that harkens too many thoughts of Hogan. It was the same reason I couldn’t stand Cody.
> 
> I really, really fucking hate Hogan, but at least with Hogan, you do kinda have to bow to some of his whims due to the money that he brings a company. Punk is a draw, but he is marginally a bigger draw than other top guys in AEW.


I haven’t seen stories of Punk telling TK that Page isn’t the guy. Seems like the only two people who would know that are Punk and Khan (especially if he was whispering).

As for naming guys he wants to work with, wrestlers are asked that all the time and they pretty much usually mention … guys they want to work with. He shouldn’t feel obligated to say Adam Page or anyone else if that’s not who he most wants to work with … if he read off the entire AEW roster it would be longer than Jericho’s list of 1,004 holds, lol.

Do you honestly think there’s a single person who has come into AEW with a goal of working with Page? I’d be pretty surprised.

You’d have to link me an interview where someone asked him who the top guys in AEW are. If you have to ask if Adam Page (or anyone else for that matter) is a top guy … the answer is they aren’t.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I haven’t seen stories of Punk telling TK that Page isn’t the guy. Seems like the only two people who would know that are Punk and Khan (especially if he was whispering).
> 
> As for naming guys he wants to work with, wrestlers are asked that all the time and they pretty much usually mention … guys they want to work with. He shouldn’t feel obligated to say Adam Page or anyone else if that’s not who he most wants to work with … if he read off the entire AEW roster it would be longer than Jericho’s list of 1,004 holds, lol.
> 
> Do you honestly think there’s a single person who has come into AEW with a goal of working with Page? I’d be pretty surprised.
> 
> You’d have to link me an interview where someone asked him who the top guys in AEW are. If you have to ask if Adam Page (or anyone else for that matter) is a top guy … the answer is they aren’t.


When he is the goddamn world champion, it undermines his reign. Just like I said when Cody was pulling the same shit with Moxley.

But my larger point is that Punk was playing the same games backstage that Jericho was, yet the only crying about politicking comes from the Punk fans.

Basically One Shed confirmed my suspicions. Politicking and backstage power plays are fine as long as it by people you like.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> When he is the goddamn world champion, it undermines his reign. Just like I said when Cody was pulling the same shit with Moxley.
> 
> But my larger point is that Punk was playing the same games backstage that Jericho was, yet the only crying about politicking comes from the Punk fans.
> 
> Basically One Shed confirmed my suspicions. Politicking and backstage power plays are fine as long as it by people you like.


I don’t think you’ve established that he was doing that. Maybe he was, maybe he wasn’t. I haven’t seen any links.

I don’t see him not mentioning Page as a guy he wants to work with as backstage politicking or undermining. I see guys asked that all the time and they don’t always mention the champion. It’s literally ‘hey which of those guys would it be most fun or coolest to wrestle’ and nobody on earth would put Hangman the Pouty Cowboy on that list.

Likewise, I don’t think Page considered Punk a guy he most wanted to work with.

I mean, when EVIL was New Japan champ nobody would say that’s one of the guys they’d most want to work with in that promotion. Why? Because it’s true … nobody considered him a dream match or a guy they most wanted to have a program with. 

There’s no obligation to lie and say you want to work with a mid guy just because he temporarily is holding the belt.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I don’t think you’ve established that he was doing that. Maybe he was, maybe he wasn’t. I haven’t seen any links.
> 
> I don’t see him not mentioning Page as a guy he wants to work with as backstage politicking or undermining. I see guys asked that all the time and they don’t always mention the champion. It’s literally ‘hey which of those guys would it be most fun or coolest to wrestle’ and nobody on earth would put Hangman the Pouty Cowboy on that list.
> 
> Likewise, I don’t think Page considered Punk a guy he most wanted to work with.
> 
> I mean, when EVIL was New Japan champ nobody would say that’s one of the guys they’d most want to work with in that promotion. Why? Because it’s true … nobody considered him a dream match or a guy they most wanted to have a program with.
> 
> There’s no obligation to lie and say you want to work with a mid guy just because he temporarily is holding the belt.


So, you’re just going to assume that Punk and FTR were innocent little bystanders and not playing the game as well? That’s what you’re going with..? Despite Punk claiming in his return to wrestling promo how “this is MINE”..? That the company didn’t seem in fly change gears overnight the minute Omega left the show to recover..?

You willingly buy that Jericho and the Elite were undermining Punk by supposed Colt Cabana “stories”, but you don’t buy “stories” that Punk was in TK’s ear as early as February about getting the belt off Hangman..? If you are “trying to run a business here..”, then the smart money says that you should be putting over the world champion due to his having what SHOULD be the most coveted and prestigious thing in this company.

If you can’t agree on the last point, then there is nothing further to discuss. One Shed gave a forthright enough answer.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> So, you’re just going to assume that Punk and FTR were innocent little bystanders and not playing the game as well? That’s what you’re going with..? Despite Punk claiming in his return to wrestling promo how “this is MINE”..? That the company didn’t seem in fly change gears overnight the minute Omega left the show to recover..?
> 
> You willingly buy that Jericho and the Elite were undermining Punk by supposed Colt Cabana “stories”, but you don’t buy “stories” that Punk was in TK’s ear as early as February about getting the belt off Hangman..? If you are “trying to run a business here..”, then the smart money says that you should be putting over the world champion due to his having what SHOULD be the most coveted and prestigious thing in this company.
> 
> If you can’t agree on the last point, then there is nothing further to discuss. One Shed gave a forthright enough answer.


LOL. Back up to old tricks, making up things I never said.

Where did I ever say I ‘buy’ any stories about Jericho and the Elite undermining Punk.

And where are these stories about Punk and FTR trying to undermine Adam Page to TK? I still haven’t seen them even though I’m asking you for links for the third or fourth time. I have no idea if they did or not because I’ve never seen a single mention of it by anyone but you, who refers to ‘stories’ but cannot produce them.

But I will tell you something I don’t believe: I don’t believe Tony Khan brought in Punk without the 100% full intention of making him champion. So yeah, I do believe they probably talked about it. Makes sense that the owner would tell Punk his intention of putting the belt around his waist — I imagine he told Jericho and Mox and Omega and every champion what his plans were at some point … including Adam Page.

Is it your contention that if Tony and Page talked about him becoming champion that means Adam was undermining Omega and carrying out some kind of plot against Kenny, lol?

So show us these credible sources who say that Punk and FTR were manipulating TK and undermining Adam Page.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> LOL. Back up to old tricks, making up things I never said.
> 
> Where did I ever say I ‘buy’ any stories about Jericho and the Elite undermining Punk.
> 
> And where are these stories about Punk and FTR trying to undermine Adam Page to TK? I still haven’t seen them even though I’m asking you for links for the third or fourth time. I have no idea if they did or not because I’ve never seen a single mention of it by anyone but you, who refers to ‘stories’ but cannot produce them.
> 
> But I will tell you something I don’t believe: I don’t believe Tony Khan brought in Punk without the 100% full intention of making him champion. So yeah, I do believe they probably talked about it. Makes sense that the owner would tell Punk his intention of putting the belt around his waist — I imagine he told Jericho and Mox and Omega and every champion what his plans were at some point … including Adam Page.
> 
> Is it your contention that if Tony and Page talked about him becoming champion that means Adam was undermining Omega and carrying out some kind of plot against Kenny, lol?
> 
> So show us these credible sources who say that Punk and FTR were manipulating TK and undermining Adam Page.


No, I was not saying YOU buy that they were undermining. I’m talking about the entire IDEA that they were undermining him.

As to the story that Punk was in TK’s ear telling him that Page “isn’t the guy going forward”, I can’t find the fucking exact video. Meltzer discussed it in one of his many videos while saying how he heard stories of Punk pulling shit as early as February about Page. I’m not going to just make shit up in my head. Lol

It isn’t that Punk would become champion. It is the fact that you have one guy telling the owner and booker how shit his world champion is, which in turn explains said world champion being involved in a 6 month story with Adam Cole that no one gave a shit about, ie undermining the champion’s reign, which should be the top story.

Page being shit is a story for another time. If you go with him as champion, then you should be booking him and treating him importantly.

But my entire question is, again, based solely on this notion of undermining. No one gave a fuck about a one off question Hausman asked at the ROH show about Colt Cabana until Punk cried about it. Why is undermining accepted in one instance and not the other?


----------



## bdon

So we’re clear, I wasn’t even suggesting you believed or agreed the “undermining” aspect of any of this, @Saintpat . I only asked you to try and wrap my head around those who cry about the meddling.


----------



## kingfunkel

Anyone get the feeling that Jericho might have been playing Chinese whispers? He seems to have benefited the most.


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> Anyone get the feeling that Jericho might have been playing Chinese whispers? He seems to have benefited the most.


I said it was Jericho the night Punk decided to rage quit. Jericho is the one who had lost his seat next to Tony. Jericho is the one who lost “top name” recognition. Jericho is the only one with the power and gravitas to speak to talk behind Punk’s back without fear of the repercussions.

And Punk probably knew it, but it’s a lot easier to talk down and try to bury the Bucks and Hangman than it is Jericho.


----------



## IronMan8

100 pages... I might have a new take

First, Hangman going into business for himself was def wrong. He planted seeds the company wasn't planning to deliver on (Punk turning heel). Well, maybe a year later they would, but those seeds weren't planned at that time.

But

and nobody talks about this, but...

Before Hangman's promo, Punk severely undermined Hanger and by extension everyone else in the company with the line:

'I woke up this morning, looked in the mirror, and saw a champion staring back at me' (paraphrased)

The implication being:

'I'm such a bigger star than you and everyone else that I can literally just tell Tony to give me the title any time I feel like it. The only reason you're holding the title is because I haven't decided to tell Tony I want it yet'

Punk Hogan'd Hangman before Hangman castrated Punk

Shit move by Punk to eviscerate the company's young babyface champion like that with the "mirror" promo. 

Even if Punk was technically in the #1 spot and was therefore speaking the truth, it wasn't the right decision to make as a supposed leader of the locker room.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> So we’re clear, I wasn’t even suggesting you believed or agreed the “undermining” aspect of any of this, @Saintpat . I only asked you to try and wrap my head around those who cry about the meddling.


Well I certainly can’t wrap someone else’s head around anything.

Politicking goes on. Who did it here and to what degree is impossible to ascertain without a lot more information.


----------



## hybrid92_

dax harwood was pictured with punk. posted on punk's instagram story.


----------



## bdon

hybrid92_ said:


> dax harwood was pictured with punk. posted on punk's instagram story.


Bret Hart cosplay wrestlers with inflated views of self-importance of a feather…


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> Bret Hart cosplay wrestlers with inflated views of self-importance of a feather…


Is it still masturbatory if you do it with a partner?


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> Is it still masturbatory if you do it with a partner?


Double Dutch Rudder..?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Double Dutch Rudder..?


Chi-town Circle Jerk.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Chi-town Circle Jerk.


Random, but I’m on the boat flying home tomorrow. Wife wakes up this morning to discover our truck was stolen some time last night. Never thought something like that would happen to me. We were fortunate enough that one of her co-workers’ husbands actually saw it with the people still sitting in it eating McDonald’s and asked for the license plate number to make sure. So, we called cops back and were able to retrieve it in less than 3 hours after realizing it was gone.

I am almost 99% sure that CM Punk put the perps up to it, though.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Random, but I’m on the boat flying home tomorrow. Wife wakes up this morning to discover our truck was stolen some time last night. Never thought something like that would happen to me. We were fortunate enough that one of her co-workers’ husbands actually saw it with the people still sitting in it eating McDonald’s and asked for the license plate number to make sure. So, we called cops back and were able to retrieve it in less than 3 hours after realizing it was gone.
> 
> I am almost 99% sure that CM Punk put the perps up to it, though.


Wow that sucks but glad you were able to get it recovered. Did the driver have bleached blond hair?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Wow that sucks but glad you were able to get it recovered. Did the driver have bleached blond hair?


Sadly, he did not. Would make this story so much more enjoyable.

Crazy though. Quiet little neighborhood. I always leave the truck unlocked, sometimes with my wallet sitting right there on the dash in plain sight. Won’t be doing that one anymore. Lol


----------



## Lorromire

So went to get myself some McDonald's this morning but my car wouldn't start, figured my neighbour wouldn't mind it if I borrowed his to get a quick bite before returning it. The dude ended up calling the cops on me, what a jerk.


----------



## IronMan8

If Punk came back to do 3 feuds and then retire, what would you guys want to see?


----------



## sim8

IronMan8 said:


> If Punk came back to do 3 feuds and then retire, what would you guys want to see?


Return to feud with Elite with FTR, go into a 'dream match' scenario with Adam Cole, before ending his career with blowing off the feud with Maxwell properly.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk posted the below on his Instagram. The photo will be old, aka back before Brawl Out, but it's interesting that he's doing a lot of call outs to FTR at the moment. Doesn't necessarily mean they'll reunite in AEW (we don't even know if FTR are staying beyond April), but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Random, but I’m on the boat flying home tomorrow. Wife wakes up this morning to discover our truck was stolen some time last night. Never thought something like that would happen to me. We were fortunate enough that one of her co-workers’ husbands actually saw it with the people still sitting in it eating McDonald’s and asked for the license plate number to make sure. So, we called cops back and were able to retrieve it in less than 3 hours after realizing it was gone.
> 
> I am almost 99% sure that CM Punk put the perps up to it, though.


You have a flying boat? Chitty Chitty Bang Bang to you, haha!

Sorry to hear about your truck. Right after I got out of college I was interning in a bigger city and my phone rang at like 5 a.m. I rolled over and answered and it’s the police telling me my car has been stolen. I’m in a fog so I’m like, ‘No, I parked it right outside, I’m sure it’s still …’ at which point I looked out the window and of course it’s gone.

Someone apparently stole it and took it for a joy ride, jimmied the lock and hot-wired it. No real damage. I had just printed some resumes and they were in the backseat so the police found them and called the number.

Got it back that day — they sent a police car to take me to it and after a bit of paperwork they let me drive it off. Never caught whoever did it.


----------



## Saintpat

IronMan8 said:


> If Punk came back to do 3 feuds and then retire, what would you guys want to see?


1) Tony Khan

2) Scrum

3) Post-scrum brawl


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

3venflow said:


> Punk posted the below on his Instagram. The photo will be old, aka back before Brawl Out, but it's interesting that he's doing a lot of call outs to FTR at the moment. Doesn't necessarily mean they'll reunite in AEW (we don't even know if FTR are staying beyond April), but stranger things have happened.
> 
> View attachment 143772


He's coming back


----------



## Boldgerg

Yep, he's coming back and teaming with FTR to feud with The Elite.


----------



## HighSpotHanky

isn't FTR's contract supposed to be up first quarter of 2023 (April)?


----------



## BettsyUK

If TK has any brains about him he'll use CM Punk to cost The Elite the trio's belts.

In the decisive match near the end have CM Punks music/titantron video package hit (he need not come out) distraction caused, job done.

Punk could even come out in the media and play dumb, claiming its Khan playing politics to pop a cheap ratings boost if he wanted to add more drama and games to the story. (Whilst further adding that he is powerless to legally block that from happening due to AEW having license to cult of personality).

But thats what I'd do, would generate alot of hype and no doubt get some mainstream attention. TK could in turn deny even being responsible for the hiccup claiming an investigation is underway to determine who's to blame.

Thats where Jeff Jarrett could come into play with his little faction, arguing he done what's best for himself, abusing his position of power to maximise the spotlight on himself.

CM Punk can initially deny involvement.

Have JJ lose to the Elite at a ppv. But then have Punk smash a guitar over JJ.

Then just as it looks like Punk had no involvement and the Elite celebrate, Punk turns on them too and beats the crap out of em with FTR, stating JJ played his role well but has no further purpose and is detrimental going forwards in his plans.

Initally this would be perfect as the fans could be unsure if Punk is returning or is TK trolling.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608817737509539840


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608817737509539840


Clearly Mox and Bryan as I said earlier.

Punk is done.


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> Clearly Mox and Bryan as I said earlier.
> 
> Punk is done.


But why would many wrestlers complain about him😪 it's clearly them and not him😭


----------



## bdon

shandcraig said:


> But why would many wrestlers complain about him😪 it's clearly them and not him😭


Conspirators everywhere.


----------



## kingfunkel

By top AEW guys do they mean the elite & Jericho? 
Danielson is about as neutral as they come. Can't see him wanting to be involved in this mess. All this silly nonsense, is a bit below him. 

Moxley's wife and CM Punk are BFFs. Can't see Moxley being against Punk.

I'm a believer that Punk will return. Wrestlers don't have to like each other to make money. They had a fight, move on.


----------



## DUD

If The Bucks and Kenny could put personal differences aside to create a great, great story then any haters would have to eat humble pie. 

Chris Jericho doesn't have to like it. He's got his own creative island where he can suck the momentum out of others on.


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> By top AEW guys do they mean the elite & Jericho?
> Danielson is about as neutral as they come. Can't see him wanting to be involved in this mess. All this silly nonsense, is a bit below him.
> 
> Moxley's wife and CM Punk are BFFs. Can't see Moxley being against Punk.
> 
> I'm a believer that Punk will return. Wrestlers don't have to like each other to make money. They had a fight, move on.


Except it says two others. Jericho and two other names were quickly lauded for their leadership when the Elite and Punk were suspended: Bryan and Mox.


----------



## Prized Fighter

bdon said:


> Clearly Mox and Bryan as I said earlier.
> 
> Punk is done.


That quote feels purely like a Jericho thing. Mox might be against Punk purely because AEW is his home. However, Bryan is only in AEW until his contract is up and he retires. I doubt he would care if Punk came back.


----------



## DUD

It feels like Jericho became this lauded locker room leader as soon as Vince retired and Hunter wasn't feeling his comeback tour.


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> That quote feels purely like a Jericho thing. Mox might be against Punk purely because AEW is his home. However, Bryan is only in AEW until his contract is up and he retires. I doubt he would care if Punk came back.


If Bryan is one of the 3 leaders of the locker room as was reported, then he is going to do what he feels is best for that locker room.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Until there is a bigger name available Jericho will remain the loudest voice of influence. As long as it is just wrestling Jericho both a modern and older school wrestler. His leadership holds weight with the younger members of AEW. He would have been around Punk more than almost anyone not named Colt Cabana or Bryan Danielson. 

Punk is a bit of a sociopath in the wrestling business. Everything is cool unless it somehow affects Punk himself. Then he will jump to illogical conclusions like he did at the scrum without really knowing who did what that set him off. Well, we know Hangman hurt Punkies little feewings. ONE word was enough to put Page on Punk’s shitlist…as far as we know at least.

Punk COULD have been the one to start an AEW-like company. Someone like Punk SHOULD have bought ROH himself. Then he could show the world just how smart he thinks he is. Punk didn’t do it though. It was freakin’ Cody Rhodes in self-imposed exile from WWE who did. I kind of miss that Spirit of Pro Wrestling Cody. He felt like a bit of a visionary at various times in AEW history. When it was all revealed as a con by Cody his vision has been tarnished irreparably. Cody really wasn’t the Conscience of AEW by the time he had that unfortunate jingoistic turn in the Ogogo feud.

Lazy leadership aside I do hope Punk and AEW can agree to make some profitable art in the near distant future.

This whole Punk thing shouldn’t have gone past the night of All Out. Punk didn’t even think his gripebomb was all that noteworthy. The VPs really made it a bigger mess moments later when they really didn’t need to though. 

I’d say the split is 60/40, 65/35 or even 70/30 in relation to which side shoulders the majority of the blame. This sort of scenario wasn’t unique to pro wrestling in 2022. The past examples of disgruntled stars wasn’t broadcast over the internet like this example was.

Ling story short; none of this needed to happen as publicly as this has been. Punk was such a baby about the Colt Cabana questions fans and the media were fascinated with.

So far this is just a waste of talent and possibilities…


Punk aligning with FTR more often.
Restarting the MJF/Punk feud with larger stakes and maybe even roles being reversed.

- Punk vs. The Firm in whatever form they envisioned. It likely be a lot better than what The Firm is doing currently. I suppose THIS is where the friendship with FTR would benefit Punk in AEW.


No eventual matches, angles or feuds like Punk vs. Kenny, the potential Punk/ Danielson team up, Elite vs. Punk & FTR, Punk vs. Page grudges and grudge matches
Punk had TWO AEW World Title runs with zero defences. Ideally the Champ should have one at the bare minimum.
…and many more!


----------



## bdon

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Until there is a bigger name available Jericho will remain the loudest voice of influence. As long as it is just wrestling Jericho both a modern and older school wrestler. His leadership holds weight with the younger members of AEW. He would have been around Punk more than almost anyone not named Colt Cabana or Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Punk is a bit of a sociopath in the wrestling business. Everything is cool unless it somehow affects Punk himself. Then he will jump to illogical conclusions like he did at the scrum without really knowing who did what that set him off. Well, we know Hangman hurt Punkies little feewings. ONE word was enough to put Page on Punk’s shitlist…as far as we know at least.
> 
> Punk COULD have been the one to start an AEW-like company. Someone like Punk SHOULD have bought ROH himself. Then he could show the world just how smart he thinks he is. Punk didn’t do it though. It was freakin’ Cody Rhodes in self-imposed exile from WWE who did. I kind of miss that Spirit of Pro Wrestling Cody. He felt like a bit of a visionary at various times in AEW history. When it was all revealed as a con by Cody his vision has been tarnished irreparably. Cody really wasn’t the Conscience of AEW by the time he had that unfortunate jingoistic turn in the Ogogo feud.
> 
> Lazy leadership aside I do hope Punk and AEW can agree to make some profitable art in the near distant future.
> 
> This whole Punk thing shouldn’t have gone past the night of All Out. Punk didn’t even think his gripebomb was all that noteworthy. The VPs really made it a bigger mess moments later when they really didn’t need to though.
> 
> I’d say the split is 60/40, 65/35 or even 70/30 in relation to which side shoulders the majority of the blame. This sort of scenario wasn’t unique to pro wrestling in 2022. The past examples of disgruntled stars wasn’t broadcast over the internet like this example was.
> 
> Ling story short; none of this needed to happen as publicly as this has been. Punk was such a baby about the Colt Cabana questions fans and the media were fascinated with.
> 
> So far this is just a waste of talent and possibilities…
> 
> 
> Punk aligning with FTR more often.
> Restarting the MJF/Punk feud with larger stakes and maybe even roles being reversed.
> 
> - Punk vs. The Firm in whatever form they envisioned. It likely be a lot better than what The Firm is doing currently. I suppose THIS is where the friendship with FTR would benefit Punk in AEW.
> 
> 
> No eventual matches, angles or feuds like Punk vs. Kenny, the potential Punk/ Danielson team up, Elite vs. Punk & FTR, Punk vs. Page grudges and grudge matches
> Punk had TWO AEW World Title runs with zero defences. Ideally the Champ should have one at the bare minimum.
> …and many more!


Phil Brooks left wrestling for 7 years with his head held high, reputation strengthened as a man who had been held down by Vince/Hunter/Cena, and who crawled through Vince’s shit and came out smelling of roses on the other side.

He leaves this time as a guy who proved Vince and Hunter right as someone who didn’t want to create a revolution or change the system. He just wanted to be THE star. He found an owner richer than Vince that was willing to give him all of the things he wanted, and he couldn’t make it a year without losing his cool and forcing himself into a suspension.

Dude has a way with words for sure: Empty. Headed. Fucking. Dumb. Fuck.


----------



## FrankieDs316

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608817737509539840


He is not coming back. People who still think this is a work needs to let it go.


----------



## FrankieDs316

DUD said:


> It feels like Jericho became this lauded locker room leader as soon as Vince retired and Hunter wasn't feeling his comeback tour.


Jericho and HHH never really got along with each other. Jericho says they are cool now but I doubt their are close enough for HHH to want him back. Jericho signed a AEW contract extension about 3 months after Vince left. He must of got word HHH is not interested in bringing him back to wrestle hence was he is staying with AEW.


----------



## DUD

Dax Harwood's podcast this week on CM Punk was interesting. Mentioned how CM Punk gave every member of The Pinnacle a 500 dollar Starbucks gift card as a thank you for agreeing to do a program with him, and also gave the entire women's locker room Starbucks giftcards to boost morale. Doesn't sound like the locker room cancer others portrayed him as.


----------



## Prized Fighter

DUD said:


> Dax Harwood's podcast this week on CM Punk was interesting. Mentioned how CM Punk gave every member of The Pinnacle a 500 dollar Starbucks gift card as a thank you for agreeing to do a program with him, and also gave the entire women's locker room Starbucks giftcards to boost morale. Doesn't sound like the locker room cancer others portrayed him as.


Punk may have done a lot right previously, but he also directly put jobs in jeopardy with his All Our rant. He is also known for holding grudges, so putting him back in AEW locker room makes him a risk to go off again and by definition a potential locker room cancer. If he blows up a second time after being given a second chance, then TK looks like a moronic owner for putting a wolf back in the hen house. If Punk can move past everything and just do business, then the cancer label should go away.


----------



## Saintpat

Punk: Allegedly tries to get Colt Cabana non-renewed, which CEO denies.

WF: That’s terrible of Punk, what a bitch move!!!

Jericho: Allegedly tells locker room he’s going to make sure contracted talent Punk isn’t allowed back.

WF: OUR HERO!!!!


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Punk: Allegedly tries to get Colt Cabana non-renewed, which CEO denies.
> 
> WF: That’s terrible of Punk, what a bitch move!!!
> 
> Jericho: Allegedly tells locker room he’s going to make sure contracted talent Punk isn’t allowed back.
> 
> WF: OUR HERO!!!!


If Jericho, Mox, and Bryan - the guys that the locker room are bragging about as locker room leaders - are staunchly against Punk returning, then that speaks to the greater feeling of the locker room.

Otherwise, they wouldn’t be lauded as leaders.

Punk and his fans shoulder understand being a voice for the voiceless. 🤷🏼‍♂️



Not calling you a Punk fan. Sorry. Didn’t mean for it to sound that way. I’m speaking generally here.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> If Jericho, Mox, and Bryan - the guys that the locker room are bragging about as locker room leaders - are staunchly against Punk returning, then that speaks to the greater feeling of the locker room.
> 
> Otherwise, they wouldn’t be lauded as leaders.
> 
> Punk and his fans shoulder understand being a voice for the voiceless. 🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> Not calling you a Punk fan. Sorry. Didn’t mean for it to sound that way. I’m speaking generally here.


Lots of layers here.

Maybe someone in the locker room who isn’t happy with their ‘leadership’ leaked this? Since they didn’t name them (at least what I saw earlier didn’t) it could be a shot across the bow to those ‘leaders’ (or fear of being ostracized by powerful people in the locker room if they outed them completely and they were suspected of being the leader).

I mean, one of the things the ‘locker room leaders’ allegedly chastised talent for was leaking things … and we all know Jericho is the leakiest faucet on the roster.

Or not.

If Tony had any balls (he doesn’t), he’d call Jericho and any others who allegedly made this ‘I’ll keep Punk out’ pledge to his office and remind them that HE is the one who makes these decisions and they have no say-so whatsoever on the matter … and to stay in their lanes.

And no, I don’t want Punk back (except for scrums for entertainment value) and I’m not a Punk fan … thanks for making it clear you weren’t calling me one.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Lots of layers here.
> 
> Maybe someone in the locker room who isn’t happy with their ‘leadership’ leaked this? Since they didn’t name them (at least what I saw earlier didn’t) it could be a shot across the bow to those ‘leaders’ (or fear of being ostracized by powerful people in the locker room if they outed them completely and they were suspected of being the leader).
> 
> I mean, one of the things the ‘locker room leaders’ allegedly chastised talent for was leaking things … and we all know Jericho is the leakiest faucet on the roster.
> 
> Or not.
> 
> If Tony had any balls (he doesn’t), he’d call Jericho and any others who allegedly made this ‘I’ll keep Punk out’ pledge to his office and remind them that HE is the one who makes these decisions and they have no say-so whatsoever on the matter … and to stay in their lanes.
> 
> And no, I don’t want Punk back (except for scrums for entertainment value) and I’m not a Punk fan … thanks for making it clear you weren’t calling me one.


Jericho is absolutely the leakiest, but in his and whoever else’s defense, if I’m in that locker room, Tony Khan lost any trust the minute he encouraged the bakc and forth bullshit and didn’t cut Punk off. He looked like a fucking piece of shit fanboy ready to sell the Elite down the river, guys who literally made TK relevant and gave us all this platform to perform.

“If he’s willing to fuck those guys to save his friendship with Punk, then what will he do to me if I make the wrong person unhappy…”


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Jericho is absolutely the leakiest, but in his and whoever else’s defense, if I’m in that locker room, Tony Khan lost any trust the minute he encouraged the bakc and forth bullshit and didn’t cut Punk off. He looked like a fucking piece of shit fanboy ready to sell the Elite down the river, guys who literally made TK relevant and gave us all this platform to perform.
> 
> “If he’s willing to fuck those guys to save his friendship with Punk, then what will he do to me if I make the wrong person unhappy…”


If he’s allowing this bullshit, it’s no surprise.

Tony SHOULD call a team meeting of the entire roster and bring Jericho up front and say, ‘Now Chris, I understand you’ve been telling people who work here that you’re going to ‘make sure’ Punk isn’t coming back. Since we have everyone here, I’d like you to explain to them, and to me, exactly how the fuck you’re going to do that in MY company. Please, go ahead …’

And if Mox and Bryan are in on it, bring them up there too.

Make it clear for once who is in charge.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> If he’s allowing this bullshit, it’s no surprise.
> 
> Tony SHOULD call a team meeting of the entire roster and bring Jericho up front and say, ‘Now Chris, I understand you’ve been telling people who work here that you’re going to ‘make sure’ Punk isn’t coming back. Since we have everyone here, I’d like you to explain to them, and to me, exactly how the fuck you’re going to do that in MY company. Please, go ahead …’
> 
> And if Mox and Bryan are in on it, bring them up there too.
> 
> Make it clear for once who is in charge.


Like I said, who wants to work for a guy that was ready to give it all up to keep Punk happy? This was something I mentioned when this all went down: more than anyone, Tony Khan would have the biggest hurdle in regaining my confidence and trust if I were in that locker room. Whether you sympathize with the Elite, Punk, Jericho, or Pizza Boy Prigionni - Tony Khan was willing to sell it all down the river to maintain a friendship with one person.

That’s a problem.


----------



## bdon

TK lost the “THIS IS MY COMPANY AND YOU’LL BOW TO ME” card the minute he sat quietly when Punk told him to shut up, and that HE (punk) was trying to run a business.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> TK lost the “THIS IS MY COMPANY AND YOU’LL BOW TO ME” card the minute he sat quietly when Punk told him to shut up, and that HE (punk) was trying to run a business.


I agree, but it’s no different than allowing Jericho to go around telling people he has decision-making power over whether other talent are allowed to be part of the promotion.

If he can blackball Punk, the message to the entire locker room is ‘don’t cross Jericho, he can end you here and Tony won’t do anything about it.’

So you’ve got Chris, the Elite, possibly Mox and Bryan all in positions powerful enough they either can keep someone out or think they can … no wonder everyone in the locker room walks around on eggshells.

It’s not about whether an AEW talent wants Punk back: tomorrow it may be you that Jericho decides he doesn’t want around.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I agree, but it’s no different than allowing Jericho to go around telling people he has decision-making power over whether other talent are allowed to be part of the promotion.
> 
> If he can blackball Punk, the message to the entire locker room is ‘don’t cross Jericho, he can end you here and Tony won’t do anything about it.’
> 
> So you’ve got Chris, the Elite, possibly Mox and Bryan all in positions powerful enough they either can keep someone out or think they can … no wonder everyone in the locker room walks around on eggshells.
> 
> It’s not about whether an AEW talent wants Punk back: tomorrow it may be you that Jericho decides he doesn’t want around.


But it isn’t exactly like Punk just randomly fell out of the cool kids club. He shit where he ate, and as a lower member of the roster, you have to have a side-eye the minute you realize TK is really willing to condone that sort of behavior.

Jericho isn’t being unreasonable here, and I say that as someone who thinks Jericho is the REAL invisible hand behind all of the Punk and Elite drama. Punk showed himself incapable of handling his anger, and now Jericho is acting as a liaison between the locker room and the Marky Mark owner. “Bring HIM back, and you lose all of us.”

Jericho has basically formed a union without the dues and fees. Even if he is protecting them from HIS manipulative machinations backstage, he has formed a code of ethics amongst the boys.

I applaud that, even while admitting his tactics to get here are shameful.


----------



## IronMan8

Michael Jordan vs Lebron James. The seeds have been planted.

The only surprise is Punk returning as a babyface when I expected him to return as an anti-AEW heel, but I guess it'll be more like the Punk vs Hangman dynamic, which makes sense.


----------



## IronMan8

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608817737509539840


Ahh, this is planting seeds for Punk vs Jericho 2 we all knew was coming

Total work, but I love it


----------



## shandcraig

DUD said:


> Dax Harwood's podcast this week on
> 
> 
> Saintpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but it’s no different than allowing Jericho to go around telling people he has decision-making power over whether other talent are allowed to be part of the promotion.
> 
> If he can blackball Punk, the message to the entire locker room is ‘don’t cross Jericho, he can end you here and Tony won’t do anything about it.’
> 
> So you’ve got Chris, the Elite, possibly Mox and Bryan all in positions powerful enough they either can keep someone out or think they can … no wonder everyone in the locker room walks around on eggshells.
> 
> It’s not about whether an AEW talent wants Punk back: tomorrow it may be you that Jericho decides he doesn’t want around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree. Undertaker would have done thr same thing and not put up with that shit. Weather anyone likes Jericho on screen or not, he's been around aew since day 1. He's an influence and he means well. He's interested in aews well being and shows he's part of a team. There is nothing wrong with a leader trying to tell the rest of the peolle in aew they won't have to deal with him. End of the day TK is always the decision maker. Punk has never shown anything close to caring about anything but himself. Buying people gift cards to work with him just sounds Ridiculous and petty of him. Again if TK wanted that then that's whays going to happen. Not weather a group agree with it or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## DUD

> Punk has never shown anything close to caring about anything but himself. Buying people gift cards to work with him just sounds Ridiculous and petty of him.


Eh?


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609818872030560257
"Lots of people, especially Chris Jericho, were unhappy with what he said".


----------



## T99

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609818872030560257
> "Lots of people, especially Chris Jericho, were unhappy with what he said".


Seriously at this point Meltzer is so ridiculously bias in favor of his source, that it is sicken. Like I said this comes too after Dax called Meltzer out for his reporting-to which Meltzer actually try to say how he thought Dax was cool with him because he gave FTR matches high star ratings. Idk why anyone would be mad at Dax since if anyone actually read the transcript of what he said or heard what he said, he actually gave a pretty fair and balance take of the whole thing and spoke well of both Punk and The Elite.


----------



## Kabraxal

DUD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609818872030560257
> "Lots of people, especially Chris Jericho, were unhappy with what he said".


With every Meltzer “story” and Tony’s recent comments, Punk’s comments at the scrum are just being proven true... AEW is a mess.


----------



## T99

Kabraxal said:


> With every Meltzer “story” and Tony’s recent comments, Punk’s comments at the scrum are just being proven true... AEW is a mess.


Completely agree. Punk might have handled it in the worst way possible but he seems to be completely right about everything that is being said. Its clear the company has serious management issues and that it is ran by people a immature overzealous mark fanboy and guys that rather act like high school kids (whoever they are) who start gossip rumors about coworkers.


----------



## shandcraig

T99 said:


> Completely agree. Punk might have handled it in the worst way possible but he seems to be completely right about everything that is being said. Its clear the company has serious management issues and that it is ran by people a immature overzealous mark fanboy and guys that rather act like high school kids (whoever they are) who start gossip rumors about coworkers.


Thats fine but it doesnt mean that punks entire career record of being a pile of shit gets a pass. Just beacuse people around him are joining his toxic train. They maybe have been a mess but hes was at the top of the that cake.


----------



## Saintpat

shandcraig said:


> Thats fine but it doesnt mean that punks entire career record of being a pile of shit gets a pass. Just beacuse people around him are joining his toxic train. They maybe have been a mess but hes was at the top of the that cake.


Can we also include Jericho’s entire career of calling his buddy Meltzer to get his side out there on everything under the cover of ‘the locker room feels this way’?

I mean, isn’t that how this whole shit started — people running to Dave with (false, according to Tony) information that Punk had blackballed Colt from AEW? And what has changed since then … certain people in AEW running to Dave to get a narrative out there.

That, too, is very toxic. If Jericho or the Elite — or Brandon Cutlery or Luigi the Pizza guy or anyone — have a beef, how about talking about it to the person they have a beef with rather than trying to create impressions through a dirtsheet shill?


----------



## shandcraig

Saintpat said:


> Can we also include Jericho’s entire career of calling his buddy Meltzer to get his side out there on everything under the cover of ‘the locker room feels this way’?
> 
> I mean, isn’t that how this whole shit started — people running to Dave with (false, according to Tony) information that Punk had blackballed Colt from AEW? And what has changed since then … certain people in AEW running to Dave to get a narrative out there.
> 
> That, too, is very toxic. If Jericho or the Elite — or Brandon Cutlery or Luigi the Pizza guy or anyone — have a beef, how about talking about it to the person they have a beef with rather than trying to create impressions through a dirtsheet shill?


Yeah you can include him. Im nust not really focused on him as hes hardly been the focus of this. But that is also nothing im comparison to punk. Im just tired of people defending him. I dont defend any of these people, Not the elite ect.


How dare someone have beef with the pizza man, They clearly have not ate his sauce😹


----------



## Saintpat

shandcraig said:


> Yeah you can include him. Im nust not really focused on him as hes hardly been the focus of this. But that is also nothing im comparison to punk. Im just tired of people defending him. I dont defend any of these people, Not the elite ect.
> 
> 
> How dare someone have beef with the pizza man, They clearly have not ate his sauce😹


I heard he skimps on toppings, cutting the pepperoni so thin you can wear a slice like a monocle and read a dirtsheet report through it. Also, he uses ‘cheese product’ and not real cheese.


----------



## bdon

T99 said:


> Completely agree. Punk might have handled it in the worst way possible but he seems to be completely right about everything that is being said. Its clear the company has serious management issues and that it is ran by people a immature overzealous mark fanboy and guys that rather act like high school kids (whoever they are) who start gossip rumors about coworkers.


What does that make the empty-headed fucking dumb fuck who rage quit on national tv over their actions and refused to stfu after Tony had already sat him down and spoke with him about it on multiple occasions the prior 2 weeks leading up to that moment?


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I heard he skimps on toppings, cutting the pepperoni so thin you can wear a slice like a monocle and read a dirtsheet report through it. Also, he uses ‘cheese product’ and not real cheese.


He’s working in America! You know we’re not allowed to have real cheese here! Lol


----------



## Saintpat

Ask yourself what kind of person hears something on a podcast and calls ‘reporters’ to tell how unhappy they are … ‘but don’t use my name’?

Weenies.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Ask yourself what kind of person hears something on a podcast and calls ‘reporters’ to tell how unhappy they are … ‘but don’t use my name’?
> 
> Weenies.


This one actually sounds more like Jericho calling up Dave, “Hey bud! You see this shit Dax pulled on his podcast? It really pissed me off him talking about Punk like that. Well, me and the rest of the boys!”

Jericho is the only one ignorant enough to run with a headline, and it explains why he is always the only “name” Dave can confirm.


----------



## T99

bdon said:


> What does that make the empty-headed fucking dumb fuck who rage quit on national tv over their actions and refused to stfu after Tony had already sat him down and spoke with him about it on multiple occasions the prior 2 weeks leading up to that moment?


Unprofessional too. Still at least he had the balls to publicly do it instead of running to the dirtsheets spreading fake rumors like some high school kid whoever that was. Maybe not the wisest idea on Punk's end and he would have had a lot more support if he handled it more maturely but still that's on him. Tony did something about it? Tony saw a conflict brewing between two parties and didn't exactly try to shut it down or the rumor besides a comment or two.


Saintpat said:


> Ask yourself what kind of person hears something on a podcast and calls ‘reporters’ to tell how unhappy they are … ‘but don’t use my name’?
> 
> Weenies.


Considering the roster they have, I wouldn't say I am shocked with that at all. The locker room probaly would rather just cry to the dirtsheets instead of talking this out.


----------



## T99

bdon said:


> This one actually sounds more like Jericho calling up Dave, “Hey bud! You see this shit Dax pulled on his podcast? It really pissed me off him talking about Punk like that. Well, me and the rest of the boys!”
> 
> Jericho is the only one ignorant enough to run with a headline, and it explains why he is always the only “name” Dave can confirm.


Truthfully I maintain it was most likely Jericho. I actually think the Elite didn't do it the more shit like this comes out.


----------



## bdon

T99 said:


> Unprofessional too. Still at least he had the balls to publicly do it instead of running to the dirtsheets spreading fake rumors like some high school kid whoever that was. Maybe not the wisest idea on Punk's end and he would have had a lot more support if he handled it more maturely but still that's on him. Tony did something about it? Tony saw a conflict brewing between two parties and didn't exactly try to shut it down or the rumor besides a comment or two.
> 
> Considering the roster they have, I wouldn't say I am shocked with that at all. The locker room probaly would rather just cry to the dirtsheets instead of talking this out.


So, instead of going to who he BELIEVED were the guilty parties, he ran to the tv screens and fans instead of the dirtsheets.

Real grown up of him. 🙄


----------



## T99

bdon said:


> So, instead of going to who he BELIEVED were the guilty parties, he ran to the tv screens and fans instead of the dirtsheets.
> 
> Real grown up of him. 🙄


Not the wisest idea on Punk's end but neither was going to the dirtsheets and trying start bullshit rumors. As far as I am concerned they all acted like a bunch of children. Granted I get why Punk was mad since it was still going on and Tony was not exactly handling it despite being the boss. Still using David Meltzer as a source of bullshit rumors was what started the whole conflict in the first place. Whoever it was at least was being childish and they clearly didn't seem to have the balls to confront actually confront Punk either. They instead just let Meltzer spread phoney gossip about him.


----------



## bdon

T99 said:


> Not the wisest idea on Punk's end but neither was going to the dirtsheets and trying start bullshit rumors. As far as I am concerned they all acted like a bunch of children. Granted I get why Punk was mad since it was still going on and Tony was not exactly handling it despite being the boss. Still using David Meltzer as a source of bullshit rumors was what started the whole conflict in the first place. Whoever it was at least was being childish and they clearly didn't seem to have the balls to confront actually confront Punk either. They instead just let Meltzer spread phoney gossip about him.


But this is why I laugh at everyone who tries to defend Punk against the children. Every time you do that, you imply that Punk handled the children the way an adult would. No, Punk is every bit the immature child that he claims others to be, because no man is running to tell his side of the story to anyone that will listen. No, a goddamned grown up walks right up to who they have beef with and says, “What the fuck..?”

You know…the way the Elite tried to do before being sucked punched.


----------



## T99

bdon said:


> But this is why I laugh at everyone who tries to defend Punk against the children. Every time you do that, you imply that Punk handled the children the way an adult would. No, Punk is every bit the immature child that he claims others to be, because no man is running to tell his side of the story to anyone that will listen. No, a goddamned grown up walks right up to who they have beef with and says, “What the fuck..?”
> 
> You know…the way the Elite tried to do before being sucked punched.


Like I said they are all immature. I don't condone Punk's behavior, I get why he snapped but I can't say it was professional though its also not any worse then the thing that started the mess in the first place with the rumors which again is childish as fuck too and they doesn't change the fact that instead of talking to Punk they decided to act like high schoolers. Hell all of them should have had a adult conversation instead of running to the dirtsheets or making unhinged rants at the scram.


----------



## bdon

T99 said:


> Like I said they are all immature. I don't condone Punk's behavior, I get why he snapped but I can't say it was professional though its no worse then the thing that started the mess in the first place with the rumors which again is childish as fuck too and they doesn't change the fact that instead of talking to Punk. Hell all of them should have had a adult conversation instead of running to the dirtsheets or making unhinged rants at the scram.


Difference is you don’t do the shit on TV. I went off on Page when it became apparent he was acting like a cunt over Colt fucking Cabana. You don’t do shit like that in front of the audience, unless you want to hurt the gate. Punk wanted to pay his receipt and did, was admonished by TK, forced a stupid mandatory meeting with all talent about shutting the fuck up, and went straight to the media scrum and began crying afoul again.

Don’t do it in front of the fans. It’s pretty fucking simple. Punk knows this. That’s why I fully believe he was mentally done with AEW that night and expected to not be brought back, so he was going to unload every bullet in the clip.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> But this is why I laugh at everyone who tries to defend Punk against the children. Every time you do that, you imply that Punk handled the children the way an adult would. No, Punk is every bit the immature child that he claims others to be, because no man is running to tell his side of the story to anyone that will listen. No, a goddamned grown up walks right up to who they have beef with and says, “What the fuck..?”
> 
> You know…the way the Elite tried to do before being sucked punched.


Punk should have spanked the children privately. I agree. 

Sometimes a spanked child is a better child. Get the feeling the Reseda boys were never told no by their parents in their lives.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Difference is you don’t do the shit on TV. I went off on Page when it became apparent he was acting like a cunt over Colt fucking Cabana. You don’t do shit like that in front of the audience, unless you want to hurt the gate. Punk wanted to pay his receipt and did, was admonished by TK, forced a stupid mandatory meeting with all talent about shutting the fuck up, and went straight to the media scrum and began crying afoul again.
> 
> Don’t do it in front of the fans. It’s pretty fucking simple. Punk knows this. That’s why I fully believe he was mentally done with AEW that night and expected to not be brought back, so he was going to unload every bullet in the clip.


It wasn’t on TV.

What Hangman did was on TV.

This was on a scrum that generally not many people watch on YouTube … this one got massive views after the fact (and many joining while it was going on) because ‘DID YOU JUST SEE WHAT PUNK DID???!!!???.’

Stop acting like he went on Dynamite and did this in a rogue promo.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> It wasn’t on TV.
> 
> What Hangman did was on TV.
> 
> This was on a scrum that generally not many people watch on YouTube … this one got massive views after the fact (and many joining while it was going on) because ‘DID YOU JUST SEE WHAT PUNK DID???!!!???.’
> 
> Stop acting like he went on Dynamite and did this in a rogue promo.


He knew it was going to blow up. Don’t be so goddamn ignorant.

Or did you really fucking believe that Omega didn’t think his post-show promo was going to be leaked? 🙄


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Punk should have spanked the children privately. I agree.
> 
> Sometimes a spanked child is a better child. Get the feeling the Reseda boys were never told no by their parents in their lives.


Well, he apparently would need to likely sneak up on them to do that, so…


----------



## Lorromire

bdon said:


> Well, he apparently would need to likely sneak up on them to do that, so…


Not to mention that if he had spanked The Bucks, then they would've wanted to get their stuff in, and honestly, trying to spank someone while they're flipping and super-kicking is pretty tough.


----------



## bdon

Lorromire said:


> Not to mention that if he had spanked The Bucks, then they would've wanted to get their stuff in, and honestly, trying to spank someone while they're flipping and super-kicking is pretty tough.


And Punk would have likely injured himself trying to bend them over his knee.


----------



## Lorromire

bdon said:


> And Punk would have likely injured himself trying to bend them over his knee.


Only after Kenny attacks Larry.


----------



## bdon

Lorromire said:


> Only after Kenny attacks Larry.


Saves, you mean. Lol


----------



## Lorromire

bdon said:


> Saves, you mean. Lol


Uhh, yes.. "saves"...


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

bdon said:


> Difference is you don’t do the shit on TV. I went off on Page when it became apparent he was acting like a cunt over Colt fucking Cabana. You don’t do shit like that in front of the audience, unless you want to hurt the gate. Punk wanted to pay his receipt and did, was admonished by TK, forced a stupid mandatory meeting with all talent about shutting the fuck up, and went straight to the media scrum and began crying afoul again.
> 
> Don’t do it in front of the fans. It’s pretty fucking simple. Punk knows this. That’s why I fully believe he was mentally done with AEW that night and expected to not be brought back, so he was going to unload every bullet in the clip.





Lorromire said:


> Uhh, yes.. "saves"...


The Bucks want to cosplay Big Bossman next? That’s the BBM from the Al Snow feud. The Bossman from the Big Show feud isn’t relevant enough to aspire towards…yet.


----------



## endiadj

Saintpat said:


> It wasn’t on TV.
> 
> What Hangman did was on TV.
> 
> This was on a scrum that generally not many people watch on YouTube … this one got massive views after the fact (and many joining while it was going on) because ‘DID YOU JUST SEE WHAT PUNK DID???!!!???.’
> 
> Stop acting like he went on Dynamite and did this in a rogue promo.


No one even knew what Page was referring to until Punk blew it wide open on tv 3 months later.


----------



## Irish Jet

endiadj said:


> No one even knew what Page was referring to until Punk blew it wide open on tv 3 months later.


That doesn't make it better.


----------



## bdon

endiadj said:


> No one even knew what Page was referring to until Punk blew it wide open on tv 3 months later.


Dax Harwood, friend of Punk, even admitted that he thought the back and forth was great. Punk “felt some kind of way” about it.


----------



## Saintpat

endiadj said:


> No one even knew what Page was referring to until Punk blew it wide open on tv 3 months later.


Not true.

I wasn’t watching that night and the next morning or the day after there was a big blow-up online with Meltzer/Alvarez IIRC and others saying ‘omg Hangman went off script, that was about Colt Cabana.’ 

A lot more people knew about it after Punk went off, but the hardcore AEW audience that is plugged into dirtsheets and wrestling social media 100% were immediately made aware that this was a thing.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Not true.
> 
> I wasn’t watching that night and the next morning or the day after there was a big blow-up online with Meltzer/Alvarez IIRC and others saying ‘omg Hangman went off script, that was about Colt Cabana.’
> 
> A lot more people knew about it after Punk went off, but the hardcore AEW audience that is plugged into dirtsheets and wrestling social media 100% were immediately made aware that this was a thing.


Dax didn’t, telling Punk how good that segment was. Punk didn’t, telling Dax, “Thanks, but I don’t know how I feel about it…”


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Dax didn’t, telling Punk how good that segment was. Punk didn’t, telling Dax, “Thanks, but I don’t know how I feel about it…”


Whatever Dax did or did not get that night, it was all over the internet the next day. 

That could have been Tony (or Jericho or the Elite or one of Meltzer’s other tattletales) calling 1-800-DIRTSHEET to blab about it, but it was definitely out there immediately.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Whatever Dax did or did not get that night, it was all over the internet the next day.
> 
> That could have been Tony (or Jericho or the Elite or one of Meltzer’s other tattletales) calling 1-800-DIRTSHEET to blab about it, but it was definitely out there immediately.


Either way, it was over and done by the time Punk returned. It only became a story when everyone began running the story of how Punk was threatening to quit, which also comes about the time Hunter (or his people) was said to be quietly reaching out to AEW contracted talents.

TK spoke with Punk to talk him off the ledge. Punk went straight to the opening of Dynamite to go off script on Page. TK again spoke to Punk, this time also demanding a locker room-wide meeting. Punk still went off script in a YouTube show that was clearly going to become the talk of the industry.

Punk knew what he was doing. TK knew the mountain of dogshit he’d stepped into by asking the media to stay.

And now, the optics of what Dax is innocently begging to happen as the mark fan that he is, just don’t look good for TK and the company.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Either way, it was over and done by the time Punk returned. It only became a story when everyone began running the story of how Punk was threatening to quit, which also comes about the time Hunter (or his people) was said to be quietly reaching out to AEW contracted talents.
> 
> TK spoke with Punk to talk him off the ledge. Punk went straight to the opening of Dynamite to go off script on Page. TK again spoke to Punk, this time also demanding a locker room-wide meeting. Punk still went off script in a YouTube show that was clearly going to become the talk of the industry.
> 
> Punk knew what he was doing. TK knew the mountain of dogshit he’d stepped into by asking the media to stay.
> 
> And now, the optics of what Dax is innocently begging to happen as the mark fan that he is, just don’t look good for TK and the company.


Tony knew what Punk was doing too. He invited to media — begged people who don’t normally come to the scrums to be there — so Punk could go off on them. He lit a fuse and then you want to act like he was surprised when the bomb went off (given how well the exploding barbed wire thing went, it’s understandable).

The ‘locker-room wide meeting,’ btw, addressed WWE reaching out to AEW talent — not the Colt Cabana situation and nasty rumors about Punk nor dirtsheet leaks (if it did, that worked wonders since we had reports from the meeting about as soon as it ended, lol). It wasn’t to settle the locker room and solve those issues.

And of course, outsider Ospreay was there and we all know that Omega (an executive) told the entire locker room that he wouldn’t have hired 80% of them.

All that meeting did was underscore that the Elite were untouchable (no one in authority stepped up and told Kenny he was out of line) and that there was no leadership on some pretty explosive locker room issues … oh, and please don’t go to WWE.

In short, if you were going to give a clinic on how NOT to have a ‘closed locker room meeting,’ this would be the best example of everything not to do.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Tony knew what Punk was doing too. He invited to media — begged people who don’t normally come to the scrums to be there — so Punk could go off on them. He lit a fuse and then you want to act like he was surprised when the bomb went off (given how well the exploding barbed wire thing went, it’s understandable).
> 
> The ‘locker-room wide meeting,’ btw, addressed WWE reaching out to AEW talent — not the Colt Cabana situation and nasty rumors about Punk nor dirtsheet leaks (if it did, that worked wonders since we had reports from the meeting about as soon as it ended, lol). It wasn’t to settle the locker room and solve those issues.
> 
> And of course, outsider Ospreay was there and we all know that Omega (an executive) told the entire locker room that he wouldn’t have hired 80% of them.
> 
> All that meeting did was underscore that the Elite were untouchable (no one in authority stepped up and told Kenny he was out of line) and that there was no leadership on some pretty explosive locker room issues … oh, and please don’t go to WWE.


Because everyone listening knew that Omega was goofing off and being tongue-in-cheek. Well, everyone except the mark Dax Harwood who ran straight to Brian Last to cry.


----------



## bdon

As for TK, there is no way he was expecting Punk to go off on the EVPs. He was shocked the minute Punk brought them up. There is no convincing you, so again, I’m not going to waste my time or patience trying. Good day, buddy.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Because everyone listening knew that Omega was goofing off and being tongue-in-cheek. Well, everyone except the mark Dax Harwood who ran straight to Brian Last to cry.


If it was a joke, explain the humor to me in an executive telling the entire roster that he wouldn’t have hired 80% of them.

It’s supposed to have something to do with … an angle with Ospreay in another promotion … and done in a private meeting … wtf?

There’s no need for it. There’s no purpose to it. There’s no excuse for it.

Is the idea that they’d walk out going, ‘Our EVP told us that 80% of us suck at our jobs, that shit was hilarious. Hahah, good one Kenny!’???


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> If it was a joke, explain the humor to me in an executive telling the entire roster that he wouldn’t have hired 80% of them.
> 
> It’s supposed to have something to do with … an angle with Ospreay in another promotion … and done in a private meeting … wtf?
> 
> There’s no need for it. There’s no purpose to it. There’s no excuse for it.
> 
> Is the idea that they’d walk out going, ‘Our EVP told us that 80% of us suck at our jobs, that shit was hilarious. Hahah, good one Kenny!’???


Most the roster know Kenny. They know he isn’t Mr Serious. They know he is the class clown.

Only Dax Harwood would take the comment, at the end of the sit down, and cry about it, because him having a reason to cry is like me having a reason to complain about Cody. The roster just got lectured about the WWE wanting them, and Kenny comes in with the light-hearted “no one wants you!” comment.

For someone with a great sense of comedy, you really don’t understand how the art is often used to lighten the mood.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Most the roster know Kenny. They know he isn’t Mr Serious. They know he is the class clown.
> 
> Only Dax Harwood would take the comment, at the end of the sit down, and cry about it, because him having a reason to cry is like me having a reason to complain about Cody. The roster just got lectured about the WWE wanting them, and Kenny comes in with the light-hearted “no one wants you!” comment.
> 
> For someone with a great sense of comedy, you really don’t understand how the art is often used to lighten the mood.


An EVP should never, under any circumstance, make ‘jokes’ about how the people who work for their company should never have been hired. 

MOST of a 250-person roster (or whatever it is) isn’t good enough. Not everyone knows him or understands that he has a ‘sense of humor‘ that thinks unfunny things are funny. When you speak as management, your voice is amplified — it’s the company talking, not just you … especially when addressing the entire company. This kind of crack gets people fired in most companies.

Plus the fact that he brought along a non-employee buddy to a meeting where legal is addressing the roster — something that should be ‘members only’ and proprietary.

And let’s not forget that there’s a locker room issue festering and Tony calls this big meeting and doesn’t once step up and say, ‘Let me clarify some things to all of you — it was my call to move Colt Cabana to ROH and CM Punk had nothing to do with it. And it was initially my decision to let his contract expire. Again, CMP had nothing to do with it. So whoever is in here spreading such shit to dirtsheet writers, if I find out who you are then you’re fired. No questions asked, pack your bags. If you have a problem with my personnel decisions, you have a problem with me. And you have a problem with AEW. You have all been warned.’


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> An EVP should never, under any circumstance, make ‘jokes’ about how the people who work for their company should never have been hired.
> 
> MOST of a 250-person roster (or whatever it is) isn’t good enough. Not everyone knows him or understands that he has a ‘sense of humor‘ that thinks unfunny things are funny. When you speak as management, your voice is amplified — it’s the company talking, not just you … especially when addressing the entire company. This kind of crack gets people fired in most companies.
> 
> Plus the fact that he brought along a non-employee buddy to a meeting where legal is addressing the roster — something that should be ‘members only’ and proprietary.
> 
> And let’s not forget that there’s a locker room issue festering and Tony calls this big meeting and doesn’t once step up and say, ‘Let me clarify some things to all of you — it was my call to move Colt Cabana to ROH and CM Punk had nothing to do with it. And it was initially my decision to let his contract expire. Again, CMP had nothing to do with it. So whoever is in here spreading such shit to dirtsheet writers, if I find out who you are then you’re fired. No questions asked, pack your bags. If you have a problem with my personnel decisions, you have a problem with me. And you have a problem with AEW. You have all been warned.’


I guess one would say that, “Tony Khan stood by him smiling and nodding the entire time” that Omega said he wouldn’t hire 8/10 of them.

“If it was a problem, Tony certainly didn’t let it be known” putting the titles on Omega less than 2 weeks later.


----------



## Boldgerg

Some people seem to live about 20 hours a day of their lives in this thread.


----------



## Kishido

It's a work!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Lol apparently he just posted this.










Wow he drew 500k more views than Wheeler Yuta! What a flex!


----------



## kingfunkel

CM Punk recent Instagram stories suggests he's coming back. He's coming back heel.


----------



## Saintpat

kingfunkel said:


> CM Punk recent Instagram stories suggests he's coming back. He's coming back heel.


He’s trying to run a business here.


----------



## Geeee

Saintpat said:


> He’s trying to run a business here.


Sounds like something you can put on a t-shirt


----------



## Saintpat

Geeee said:


> Sounds like something you can put on a t-shirt


Well he leads in video views and toy figures sold so he might as well go for the triple crown.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Saintpat said:


> Well he leads in video views and toy figures sold so he might as well go for the triple crown.


I know you're just kind of joking but I wonder who leads in total video views, him or Mox?Considering how prolific Mox was this year it'd probably be him no?



bdon said:


> Lmao
> 
> Eh, maybe they do plan to bring him back and make business.


Maybe. My girlfriend still thinks it's a work. 

I just don't see how you can trust the guy if it isn't though, physically or mentally. They've just started getting things back on track, would be a real mess if they brought him back to only have him self destruct all over again.

If they can make it work that's amazing, but if it goes up in smoke again that'd win TK goof of the year 2023 in my books.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

He ain't coming bac that's just Punk pumping up his ego like always


----------



## bdon

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> He ain't coming bac that's just Punk pumping up his ego like always


Yeah. I just can’t see it. Comes off like a play for Punk to rally the troops, so that he can remain a martyr against the evil conspirators.

And ditto on the trust factor.


----------



## Saintpat

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I know you're just kind of joking but I wonder who leads in total video views, him or Mox?Considering how prolific Mox was this year it'd probably be him no?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. My girlfriend still thinks it's a work.
> 
> I just don't see how you can trust the guy if it isn't though, physically or mentally. They've just started getting things back on track, would be a real mess if they brought him back to only have him self destruct all over again.
> 
> If they can make it work that's amazing, but if it goes up in smoke again that'd win TK goof of the year 2023 in my books.


More like 2023 BOOKER OF THE YEAR amirite!!!???!!!


----------



## Nothing Finer

Saintpat said:


> An EVP should never, under any circumstance, make ‘jokes’ about how the people who work for their company should never have been hired.
> 
> MOST of a 250-person roster (or whatever it is) isn’t good enough. Not everyone knows him or understands that he has a ‘sense of humor‘ that thinks unfunny things are funny. When you speak as management, your voice is amplified — it’s the company talking, not just you … especially when addressing the entire company. This kind of crack gets people fired in most companies.
> 
> Plus the fact that he brought along a non-employee buddy to a meeting where legal is addressing the roster — something that should be ‘members only’ and proprietary.


1000%. An executive coming to a meeting and saying if it was up to him he wouldn't hire 80% of you isn't funny. It's threatening people's living, people's careers, it's making fun of their life's work. If you do it as a joke you are either a total asshole threatening people intentionally because you like fucking with people or as some sort of weird motivational tactic, or you suffer from some kind of serious mental disorder.

I'm inclined to think he has something wrong with him, because I can't believe he'd have the balls to say it to guys who are going to frequently have his life in their hands on a weekly basis going forward. It's not that hard to "accidentally" drop someone on their head.


----------



## Saintpat

Nothing Finer said:


> 1000%. An executive coming to a meeting and saying if it was up to him he wouldn't hire 80% of you isn't funny. It's threatening people's living, people's careers, it's making fun of their life's work. If you do it as a joke you are either a total asshole threatening people intentionally because you like fucking with people or as some sort of weird motivational tactic, or you suffer from some kind of serious mental disorder.
> 
> I'm inclined to think he has something wrong with him, because I can't believe he'd have the balls to say it to guys who are going to frequently have his life in their hands on a weekly basis going forward. It's not that hard to "accidentally" drop someone on their head.


And blame them for the botch, probably.

Bad management 101.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Nothing Finer said:


> 1000%. An executive coming to a meeting and saying if it was up to him he wouldn't hire 80% of you isn't funny. It's threatening people's living, people's careers, it's making fun of their life's work. If you do it as a joke you are either a total asshole threatening people intentionally because you like fucking with people or as some sort of weird motivational tactic, or you suffer from some kind of serious mental disorder.
> 
> I'm inclined to think he has something wrong with him, because I can't believe he'd have the balls to say it to guys who are going to frequently have his life in their hands on a weekly basis going forward. It's not that hard to "accidentally" drop someone on their head.


If only the vast majority didn't come out of the meeting feeling better about things. 

I don't get the joke. I wasn't there, and I have zero context on it just like everyone else here. 

-- was he joking about how Vince wouldn't have hired 80% of them because they weren't the type of superstars they were looking for, but that they embrace diversity and creativity in AEW? 

Who knows?

Maybe he just completely buried the locker room and shat on the people that helped to build the company 

Lets start mind reading whatever Jericho is thinking and reading into dirt sheets like @Saintpat hates to do


----------



## Prized Fighter

This is how CM Punk thinks the Elite got into his locker room.


----------



## bdon

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 147816
> 
> 
> This is how CM Punk thinks the Elite got into his locker room.











Matt Jackson doesn’t find your humor very eff-ing funny.


----------



## Prized Fighter

bdon said:


> View attachment 147843
> 
> Matt Jackson doesn’t find your humor very eff-ing funny.


If he doesn't like it then I am not hard to find........Also let him know if he comes to my locker room, I will sue.


----------



## Lariatoh!

What if.... Punk came to Tony and said, fuck Tony, I'm hurt again. They cooked up a story and we got Brawl In.....


----------

